#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-16
<andril> hello all
<wilee-nilee> howdee dewdee
<andril> does installing the Touch Preview delete my sdcard?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<wilee-nilee> wipes everything
<andril> ok i have my data backed up what command do i run
<andril> i ahve it installed and device unlocked
<wilee-nilee> andril, To install the touch?
<andril> yes
<andril> i have it set up in Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> andril, I would look at the links in the channel header, it has been awhile since ran a install myself is all.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu good, it is fairly straight forward I just don't remember it exactly.
<andril> ok how is it compared to 1st release?
<wilee-nilee> first release? It used to be a phablet thing not sure if it is now.
<wilee-nilee> I mainly installed the dektop versions
<wilee-nilee> desktop*
<andril> ok thanks for the info - i am off to explore :)
<wilee-nilee> andril, look here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<wilee-nilee> still appears to be loading the phablet ppa and going from there with that link
<andril> thanks
<Archguy> can one dualboot Jellybean and Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 7? this tutorial only says how to install it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<wilee-nilee> Archguy, the touch is in development a bit rough are you sure it is up for what you want?
<wilee-nilee> really a phone app in the end, I have a nexus 7 I would be more on installing saucy
<Archguy> wilee-nilee: can you boot a terminal?
<Archguy> wilee-nilee: just asking because I had seen a youtube demo video where Ubuntu was dualbooted (not touch) and the guy said he couldn't boot a terminal...
<wilee-nilee> Archguy, I have cyanogenmod 10.2 on my nexus 7, I never use the terminal but it is possible in this one.
<wilee-nilee> Archguy, In the past when I had quantal then saucy I could use the terminal
<wilee-nilee> Heh, I installed lubuntu on it to have a lighter desktop.
<wilee-nilee> the lubuntu-desktop though along with unity
<wilee-nilee> booting to a terminal I did not do though, would just be a modified grub I assume, not sure of the boot on these.
<Archguy> wilee-nilee: what do you think is the most stable release for Nexus 7 yet? I mean surely, Arch might be a little tricky. What about Xubuntu? SUSE? Boddhi?
<wilee-nilee> Archguy, Has to be a zip to load I would think not sure if those have any top pop in.
<wilee-nilee> to
<wilee-nilee> Some people do get into modifying and making partitions etc, I just load roms myself and root em
<Archguy> wilee-nilee: k I see
<Archguy> wilee-nilee: where did you find them?
<wilee-nilee> Archguy, There are roms all over the place is that what you mean, I just run the cyanogenmod dailies in general.
<wilee-nilee> the ram manager from google play has roms to download and try
<wilee-nilee> I stick with android as of now the ubuntu installs like the desktop are a bit rough being in development as far a touch control, at least were last time I loaded one.
<imanustmai> anybody interested in creating a port for the ASUS Transformer Prime TF201?
<ogra_> cjwatson, looking at the last touch livefs build error it look like click doesnt really get along with 0 byte files
<ogra_> *looks
<ogra_> (would be nice to have a more informative error there)
<asac> o/
<asac> psivaa: plars: hi... :)
<psivaa> hey asac :)
<asac> psivaa: safely arrived home?
<asac> managed to get some sleep :)?
<psivaa> asac: yes and yes luckily this time :), how about you?
<asac> yeah ... returned and slept a lot. couldnt sleep anymore, but don't feel back to 100% either yet :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> guess will take half the week to recharge slowly
<asac> psivaa: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4270/phone-app-connected-autopilot/407483/
<asac> any idea how we got that new test?
<asac> seems the package it not avail for that
<psivaa> asac: just a sec
<asac> sure...
<asac> psivaa: let me get a coffee... maybe give back the webbrowser from mako: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4259/
<asac> i feel the phone-app-conneced being there might be a mistake
<asac> mako still has dialer-app
<psivaa> asac: will do, yea ill see if that was mistakenly published
<asac> right
<asac> ok ... lets chat in 20 minutes or so
<psivaa> sure
<asac> besides webbrowser and that it looks pretty good
<asac> ogra_: thought you reenabled image builds... seems last was saturday
<asac> odd odd
<asac> ok talk in a bit
 * asac goes on a coffee hunt
<psivaa> asac: the phone-app-connected was disabled but got mistakenly re-enabled during the weekend. I've disabled it now and doing an MP to remove it completely so that this wont happen again
<psivaa> webbrowser on mako is running btw
<asac> nice
<asac> thx for figuring this
 * asac reboots
<didrocks> hey asac
<ogra_> asac, there is something broken with the click import http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/ has two 0 byte files ... see the build log at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu-touch/20130915.1/livecd-armhf.out
<ogra_> xnox, https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/package/net.launchpad.click-webapps.facebook points me to https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/net.launchpad.click-webapps/facebook/net.launchpad.click-webapps.facebook_2_unknown.click ...
<ogra_> xnox, which in turn gets me a :
<ogra_> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 401 Unauthorized
<ogra_> Authorisation failed.
<ogra_> if i try to wget that file
<ogra_> ah, wait, i'm missing a ?noauth=1
<xnox> ogra_: correct, we are past 15th of September and unauthenticated downloads should stop working, so even ?noauth=1 might not work anymore.
<ogra_> it does, i get the file now
<xnox> ogra_: interesting. =)
<ogra_> (which sadly still doesnt tell me why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/ has it as 0byte file)
<ogra_> and if there is a log produced for the click import somewhere, i dont know where ... (nor am i member of ubuntu-archive so i coulld trigger the downloader script by hand)
<ogra_> which makes it rather hard to debug :(
<xnox> ogra_: hm, cjwatson can trigger it (at least he did it for the image build last time around)
<ogra_> right, he also set up a cron job i think
<asac> hi didrocks !
<asac> ogra_: ic, ic
<timp> didrocks: do you know when we will have automatic release of packages again for UITK?
<asac> ogra_: so we have a problem?
<ogra_> asac, yes
<asac> ogra_: so click download stopped working without auth. who landed that?
<ogra_> asac, needs a member of the ubuntu-archive team to solve
<asac> ogra_: did you ping colin?
<ogra_> preferably one that knows the click importer ... i.e. sergio or colin
<ogra_> asac, see above .... :)
<ogra_> asac, click download works fine ...
<ogra_> i can wget the 0byte ones here
<ogra_> with the url the script uses
<cjwatson> ogra_: Well - I can see your point about the error message, but I wonder how far I should go in terms of special-case checks
<ogra_> (i can read the script, but not exec it)
<cjwatson> I can run the script, but I can't change it - it's in Sergio's homedir
<didrocks> timp: sync with your manager so that we have a request for your team
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, i imagine a re-run might fix the 0 byte files
<cjwatson> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['wget', u'https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/net.launchpad.click-webapps/amazon/net.launchpad.click-webapps.amazon_2_unknown.click?noauth=1', '-O', u'/home/ubuntu-archive/public_html/click_packages/net.launchpad.click-webapps.amazon_2_unknown.click']' returned non-zero exit status 6
<cjwatson> bzzt not so much
<ogra_> ouch
<cjwatson> Sergio needs to make his script safer so that it produces missing files on error not empty files
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> OK, I'm going to make a copy of it and try to fix it up
<ogra_> thx
<cjwatson> Give me a few minutes
<timp> didrocks: we were thinking that it will be switched back on beginning of this week anyway. Is this not the case and do we need to request it?
<timp> Mirv: ^ fyi
<didrocks> timp: the current process is based on request, your manager should be in the loop
<didrocks> (or the manager of your manager :p)
<cjwatson> FWIW Sergio's script already appends ?noauth=1
<lool> https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/net.launchpad.click-webapps/amazon/net.launchpad.click-webapps.amazon_2_unknown.click?noauth=1
<lool> ups
<ogra_> asac, xnox ... urgh ... well, xnox seems to be partially right http://paste.ubuntu.com/6114073/ seems noauth+1 sometimes works and sometimes doesnt
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, see the paste
<ogra_> it works on all subsequent calls now
<timp> didrocks: ok, thanks.
<ogra_> but the first one got me an auth error
<xnox> ogra_: bueno said that after 15th noauth hack will stop working, requiring auth before any downloads.
<ogra_> xnox, heh, well, i get the file on the second try
<xnox> cjwatson: ogra_: I see binary_filesize is published by the API, is that verified in the download script?
<ogra_> doesnt seem to be overly safe
 * xnox ponders if API should publish a checksum of the file.
<lool> yeah
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, weird.
<cjwatson> That's really strange, https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/net.launchpad.click-webapps/ubuntuone/net.launchpad.click-webapps.ubuntuone_2_unknown.click?noauth=1 repeatedly failed, but fetching it from my laptop caused it to work
<cjwatson> xnox: Nope
<lool> it worked for me here
<cjwatson> xnox: Though one might hope that wget would fail if it was incomplete
<xnox> cjwatson: true.
<cjwatson> lool: Behaviour on lillypilly seems to be different; I have no way to find out why.  But it should all be up to date now
<cjwatson> ogra_: Please trigger a new build
<ogra_> cjwatson, doing
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Monday and happy International Day for the Preservation of the Ozone Layer! :-D
<asac> ogra_: seems 49 is goodie
<asac> popey: ^^
<asac> have a smoke check maybe
<asac> that should have indicators and friends
<popey> asac: sure thing
<asac> (and bugs :))
<popey> oh, hang on. 49.. ubuntu-system?
<asac> popey: aye
<popey> I can't update to that
<popey> well, I can, but that will trash the phone I use for testing apps
<asac> ?
<asac> popey: you cant try ubuntu-system?
<ogra_> hrm, the UI should really show the version additionally to the "last updated" date
<popey> hm, yeah, I'll flash it and flash it back to cdimage-touch after
<ogra_> i think i am on 49 here (updated via UI this morning)
<asac> popey: but its not because 49 has a known regresion?
<popey> asac: well, ubuntu-system has a known issue
<popey> you can't use the sdk with it
<popey> which, given I'm working with guys who use the sdk all day to make core apps.. is "a problem"
<asac> popey: if its too much of a detour let me know
<popey> nah, I'll flash and reflash back later
<asac> and i can try to find someone else for the next days
<popey> it's just frustrating not being able to switch to ubuntu-system fully
<asac> popey: is that because sdk doesnt have cross compile?
<asac> e.g. you need to install, build etc. on the system?
<popey> no. let me find the bug
<asac> kk
<popey> bug 1223301
<ubot5> bug 1223301 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Cannot enable developer mode on read-only image" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223301
<popey> bug 1225178
<ubot5> bug 1225178 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Cannot launch application through qtcreator" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225178
<popey> those two
<asac> popey: which parts of developer mode do you need? RW?
<asac> so ... that bug at least sounds like it would be fixed if we would have the cross compile support in qtcreator
<popey> the ability to press a button in qtc and it deploy the app and run it
<asac> right
<popey> you can't a) deploy, and b) run
<popey> both broken
<asac> and building neither i assume
<popey> building isn't an issue really
<popey> that's not the issue I face anyway
<asac> popey: how do you build? or you dont have binaries?
<popey> the apps are mostly qml
<asac> right. so building might just not hit you
<popey> there's a couple with have some binary stuff, but that's not the issue
<popey> indeed
<popey> it will, it's just further down the line than just connecting and running our sample apps
<asac> yeah
<ogra_> on my upgraded 49 installs (both arches) calls and SMS work fine in both directions
<asac> ogra_: goodie
<asac> timp: sdk is in the landing list
<asac> thats ui-tk
<asac> timp: however, i asked SDK team to get me manual test results of all the autopilot
<asac> to give more confidence
<asac> never got a confirm, so if this lands and makes stuff fail its out again
<asac> we planned to raise the bar for MPs
<asac> sot hat we know more certain that it works
<asac> but that will only happen today later
<popey> asac: uhm, Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130913)
<popey> thats what I get when I install ubuntu-system?
<asac> popey: yeah... but you should grab --channel=daily-proposed
<popey> is there some other magic to get "49"?
<ogra_> popey, wrong channel then :)
<asac> 13 is the last daily
<popey> bah
<drachensun> hello all, I'm trying to port to a new device, I've it building the cyanogenmod piece and install that and the phablet armhf parts under /data/ubuntu.  I just got done reworking the ubuntu initrd to work out some things for my system.  After run-init I only get one error and nothing else
<drachensun> init: upstart-local-bridge main process (903) terminated with status 1
<drachensun> seems to just sit there after that
<asac> ogra_: sounds like something you might know about ^^
<ogra_> well, check the logs in /var/log/upstart ...
<drachensun> ok
<lool> cjwatson: let's ping beuno when he's up on this weird behavior; might happen again with newly published debs
<drachensun> hmmm, so this one sounds bad
<drachensun> swapon: /SWAP.swap: swapon failed: Function not implemented
<asac> ogra_: can we disable swap please?
<asac> drachensun: disable it in fstab would be my guess (without knowing anything)
<drachensun> ok
<ogra_> asac, can we talk to rsalveti first, there might still be tech implications to keep it atm
<asac> rsalveti: ^^
<cjwatson> lool: sure
<ogra_> asac, iirc the whole lifecycle thing will only work properly once Mir is the default
<asac> ogra_: ok, but we want to see the implications i feel
<asac> rather than hide
<asac> at this stage
<ogra_> so with SF we might run out of ram
<ogra_> asac, the implications will be random OOM ...
<asac> ogra_: how much swap do we use?
<ogra_> depends on how much apps you open i thhink
<asac> swap size changes?
<asac> dynamicallY? that sounds odd
<ogra_> no, its a fixed file
<asac> right. what size is it?
<ogra_> 512M iirc, let me check
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -lh /userdata/SWAP.img
<ogra_> -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 512M Sep 13 16:08 /userdata/SWAP.img
<ogra_> asac, i thought you mean how much is "in use" (vs available) ... that value is indeed dynamically ...
<ogra_> oh, and after running 24h my mako uses 54M actually
<ogra_> (no apps open)
 * ogra_ guesses if we keep it we should at least adjust swappiness to be more agressive
<ogra_> cjwatson, 20130916.1 built fine, thanks
<drachensun> this seems to be the one it crashes on, or at least the one that makes it the console "upstart-local-bridge: Failed to bind socket unix:/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge No such file or directory"
<ogra_> asac, ^^^ new image up
<asac> cool
<ogra_> drachensun, well, you can safely ignore that one, i dont thinkk we use it yet anyway ...
<drachensun> ok
<drachensun> /proc/self/fd/9: 15: /proc/self/fd/9: cannot create /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iSerial: Directory nonexistent
<drachensun> /proc/self/fd/9: 4: [: !=: unexpected operator
<ogra_> check if you see other stuff, also see if adb comes up, that should make debugging easier
<ogra_> aha
<drachensun> I tried that, I wasn't getting adb
<ogra_> that looks like your lxc container doesnt come up properly
<drachensun> ah ok
<drachensun> thats dependent on a kernel option right?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: mzanetti: good morning. if any of you is on today's image, can you confirm that the lock button isn't locking the screen anymore ?
<ogra_> oh, wait, yeah, its the android gadget ... chekc your kernel config
<mzanetti> I'm not
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: ^
<constatnine> hi ve got 2 questions, can nexus s support ubuntu touch ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: what do you call the lock button?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: power button
<ogra_> nerochiaro, thats a known issue if you enabled Mir ...
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i just flashed the latest image
<ogra_> it works fine with surfaceflinger
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yeah, power button
<oSoMoN> ogra_: is mir enabled in the latest pending image?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you have to enable it manually
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I can confirm
<oSoMoN> ogra_: thanks, that’s what I thought
 * ogra_ cant confirm 
<cjwatson> !=: unexpected operator> inadequate shell quoting detected
<ubot5> cjwatson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i haven't enabled it manually and the power button doesn't lock the screen or power off the device
<cjwatson> oh shut up ubot5 I wasn't talking to you anyway
<ogra_> nerochiaro, we talk about the default (system) image ? and the daily channel ?
<cwayne> i assume that it's known that audio stops playing when the screen locks itself?
<nerochiaro> ogra_: cdimage-touch --pending
<popey> ogra_: asac on mako when i try to record video the app locks up, known?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, ah
<ogra_> nerochiaro, why do you use that ?
<ogra_> :)
<asac> popey: reproducible?
<nerochiaro> ogra_: it's the latest we can get, isn't it ?
<popey> asac: yup
<nerochiaro> ogra_: do you suggest i never use --pending ?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, well, we shopuld all use the readonly images
<asac> popey: guess we would need to know if same happened on 13
<popey> asac: i have a device with 13 too ☻
<asac> lool: ^^ anything that could be related to RO that camera doesnt record?
<nerochiaro> ogra_: i'm not up to speed with this. what are readonly images ?
<asac> popey: mako?
<asac> nice
<popey> ya
<drachensun> ok, swap was off as was CONFIG_FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS
<asac> perfect test setup
<drachensun> everything else seemed to be right
<popey> asac: happens on 13 too
<asac> popey: ok, then its not a regression :)
<ogra_> nerochiaro, what phablet-flash ubuntu-system gets you
<asac> popey: but we had permission problems for photos and it also locked things up
<asac> lool: ^^ i think video recording might need another fix
<ogra_> drachensun, well, check the gadget driver settings too
<asac> popey: i guess it worked on RW at some point?
<ogra_> else adb wont work
<cwayne> nerochiaro, readonly images are images that we can update OTA, it's the de facto image of choice
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ^ do you agree on what ogra_ and cwayne said about using these images in place of cdimage-touch ?
<popey> asac: possibly
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: why do you ask? ogra_ is the authority on this topic, I’m not
<drachensun> ogra_ I've got CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y various other ones are set or not, I dont see in the porting guide which ones I should have
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: I guess I worded the question poorly. i'm asking what is that the rest of the team doing at the moment
<drachensun> GADGETFS is off and the debug ones
<ogra_> drachensun, well, the cyanogenmod default config should have set the right ones .. but your errors above suggests they are not set
<asac> nerochiaro: system-ubuntu is the default and only really supported image
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: there have been a few e-mails about using ubuntu-system, and as ogra_ and cwayne mentioned that’s the defacto standard now, so yes we should be working on ubuntu-system
<asac> nerochiaro: however, there might be problems preventing you from developing apps against our RO image
<asac> nerochiaro: if thats the case continue to use cdimage-touch for a while, but dont use --pending unless you investigate an issue that is only in --pending
<cwayne> asac, touch /userdata/.writable_image && reboot :)
<mardy> zsombi: hi! About https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lp1221707/+merge/184513, should I just continue approving it and crossing my fingers, or is there a known problem in Jenkins being investigated?
<drachensun> ogra_: I'm building for a device without a cm build, I've got the android kernel source from the manufacturer though
<ogra_> drachensun, CONFIG_USB_G_ANDROID is the config you need, use something like menuconfig to set it though (dont just edit the config) it has some conflicting options you want the scripts to take care for
<nerochiaro> asac: ogra_: oSoMoN: ok got it, thanks
<zsombi> mardy: that MR I just approved, and was kicked back by the autolanding.... something got screwed up there...
<drachensun> ogra_: looks like it was already set
<asac> cwayne: then the image is not RO anymore, but yeah you can then use it again to workaround the SDK bugs i would hope
<mardy> zsombi: do other MR on ubuntu-ui-toolkit have the same problem, or do you think that the issue is specific to mine?
<zsombi> mardy: there was some test screwed in unity8 if I'm not mistaken, so the guys worked on it for some time, but still doesn't work properly
<mardy> zsombi: OK
<zsombi> mardy: ohooohh, yes, plenty!
<zsombi> mardy: we have at least 5 MRs pending on this!
<cwayne> asac, right, but then at least the same image as everyone else is being used
<ogra_> cwayne, just keep in mind there is no way back to the OTA upgrades once you installed your first deb :)
<cwayne> ogra_, yep, tbh i do reflashes so often i haven't even gotten a chance to try OTA yet!
<asac> popey: so besides that it looks good to yoU?
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> its awesome, once you know how to deal with the boroken Ui for it the right way :)
<popey> asac: one mo, just filing a bug
<cwayne> popey, have you noticed audio stops when the screen turns off?
<asac> popey: if its a bug from image testing, give it to jfunk as well
<asac> popey: they do manual testing and are suppposed to get back to mgmt etc. with a good bug list
<popey> gah
<popey> had to reboot phone to end a call
 * cwayne saw that as well
<asac> wow. .. chromium is really busted in drive
<nerochiaro> ogra_: so if the image is ro, how does one change things on it ?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, what would you want to change ?
<nerochiaro> ogra_: install packages with changes to apps so i can test them ? do the normal development stuff
<ogra_> if it is about apps you should use click package, they work fine on the image ... if you actually need to change the toolkit stuff you can make the image writable
<ogra_> (but then you will have no more upgrade path)
<popey> Note: you can't do "normal development stuff" in qtcreator on the read only image though
<popey> see previously mentioned bug reports
<ogra_> popey, well, the fix for that is in since last week
<popey> what is that fix?
<ogra_> someone needs to update qtcreator to make use of it
<ogra_> shipping ssh
<davmor2> Morning all
<nerochiaro> ogra_: once again i'm probably very out of date here, but i need more info on these click packages. i have been using .debs up until now
<nerochiaro> ogra_: where do i look (so i don't have to waste your time) ?
<nerochiaro> ogra_: also how do i make the fs readable ? at the moment seems like the simplest option to me for being able to keep working on the stuff i have as a priority
<ogra_> nerochiaro, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1305-click-package
<drachensun> ogra_: I'm seeing this "mount: can't find /data in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<drachensun> "
<drachensun> should
<drachensun> should I worry about that?
<drachensun> it seems odd, I thought the old data partition was supposed to be root now
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> /data/ubuntu is your root on ports
<drachensun> ok, i'm getting this from lxc also
<drachensun>  cat lxc-android-config.log
<drachensun> lxc-start: command get_init_pid failed to receive response
<ogra_> well, what is mounted right after boot ?
<ogra_> you need /system, /data and /vendor (indeed with the right partiton contents in them)
<lool> asac: yeah I dont know why video recording doesn't work; it's weird
<lool> asac: others told me it was working, so I dont get what I'm doing differently
<drachensun> ahh ok
<drachensun> I've got to add those to fstab I think
<lool> asac: I'll reflash a clean image, redisabling Mir
<ogra_> lool, video recording doesnt work
<ogra_> known issue
<ogra_> (and asac knows about it)
<ogra_> lool, it will start workingg once the multimedia stack landed
<popey> asac: seems okay
<timp> asac: ok. I am in the SDK team, and I was not aware of your request for manual test results. What do you need?
<timp> asac: is this what you are looking for? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjIHgoRj36gldDlqM1lORHpxd2NUMi1ZSGNrVTZaQXc#gid=0
<timp> asac: bzoltan is working on that, but he is on holidays today
<timp> asac: we really like to raise the bar for MRs, and we try to get all the autopilot tests pass, but I think we need to connect to the right people to get it all right.
<timp> 11:50:41 < zsombi> mardy: we have at least 5 MRs pending on this!
<timp> zsombi: ^ *I* have 5 MRs pending on this. So *we* must have more...
<zsombi> timp: :) ok, didn't wanted to offend you :D
<popey> group hug!
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> *cuddle*
<asac> timp: so CI team protects everyone from otherse breaking their tests
<asac> timp: sdk can impact everything... i would feel comfortable if you had a autopilot result log
<asac> of all autopilots
<asac> timp: on mako and maguro
<asac> timp: we raise the bar for MR today
<asac> timp: we will run all autopilots for you guys
<asac> timp: we can wait till that landed and then remerge to trunk
<asac> to see
<asac> timp: we just need to wait for francis... otherwise, if you could test manually we could pipe it in earlier i assuem
<asac> popey: ogra_: if both of you agree, lets publish
<ogra_> for me it looks good, but i didnt flash from scratch ...
<popey> i did
<asac> ogra_: ok go ahead... lets take the risk
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that was 14.1 ?
<asac> ogra_: can you ask jfunk where the mails about new images for testing should go?
<timp> asac: ah great! We wanted to have the app autopilots for UITK merges :)
<asac> i think they created an avengers list or something
<timp> asac: just at the moment the autolanding always failing for us :(
<ogra_> willl do, once he is around
<drachensun> ok so I think I was reading old logs
<asac> timp: right. we will put you in chains today. happy that you like that :)
<timp> asac: see for example https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel-opened-ro/+merge/184663
<drachensun> I deleted everything in var/log/upstart
<asac> timp: oh ... infrastructrure issue?
<drachensun> and with the new kernel there is nothing in any of the files
<timp> asac: perhaps. If you could help me figure out that would be great.
<asac> psivaa: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel-opened-ro/+merge/184663 :)
<timp> asac: all the tests pass when I run the autopilot tests on my galaxy nexus, but autolanding fails.
<asac> psivaa: can you decipher what that means? :)
<didrocks> Rebooting the phone will take approximately 1.5mins to settle
<didrocks> Build timed out (after 120 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<didrocks> asac: ^
<psivaa> asac: sure, just a sec
<didrocks> same on other machines/runs
<asac> didrocks: ok let me come on hangout for you
<timp> asac: and for example, this MR, CI passes all the tests and then autolanding fails. I do not know why, I think they run the same tests
<timp> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gallery-app-warnings/+merge/184788
<didrocks> asac: I'm already in :p
<drachensun> weird, seems like there should be something in the files in /var/log/upstart, the files came back they are just empty
<timp> asac: I haven't been able to find anything I can do to the UITK to fix it. Looks like a jenkins issue to me.
<asac> timp: i think only autolanding runs on mako/maguro?
<timp> asac: the CI has test results with links that have mako/maguro in their url at least
<timp> asac: and we run the tests on our maguro devices before we submit the MRs
<drachensun> ogra_: I deleted the logs in /var/log/upstart and now after boot they are empty, but the files come back
<drachensun> should I not have deleted them? or is that a good thing?
<ogra_> well, it means the jobs finish with no output
<ogra_> stgraber, cdimage@nusakan:~$ /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image saucy-proposed saucy mako 49 -k
<ogra_> -bash: /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image: No such file or directory
<drachensun> under syslog and I can see them terminating
<drachensun> with various non zero status
<drachensun> alright, thanks for the help, I think I gotta call it a night here, try later
<ogra_> try to get adbd working first
<timp> asac, psivaa if you need anything from UITK side, please let me know. We are eager to get the tests working well again
<ogra_> that will make debugging easier
<drachensun> ok
<ogra_> drachensun, and make sure your filsystem structure is correct, as i said before, your rootfs must live in /data/ubuntu ... /data should only contain the default android bits a recovery reset would set up there for android
<psivaa> timp: could you take a look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6114431/ please? apparently a build error
<psivaa> asac: we have one device  hosed (ps-maguro-01 in ps_android_sandybridge) that is also causing one of the failures and the other one is the above build failure
<psivaa> asac: we probably need rfowler for that
<timp> zsombi: ^ see the pastebin from psivaa. Do you understand the segfault?
<timp> psivaa: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-0.1.46+13.10.20130903.4 seems quite old
<zsombi> timp: not really, however it can be sthing mardy just fixed... but that MR cannot land either :(
<timp> psivaa: I don't know what causes it. does it help if I build UITK on my laptop and maguro device? I think those both compile fine
<asac> timp: can you check if the last ubuntu-ui-toolkit on trunk is somethig we should land at all?
<timp> asac: in principle we should always land trunk. If there is any reason not to land it, it should not go in our trunk.
<asac> timp: well. i think the last trunk landing didnt get all the autopilots run
<asac> timp: can you check?
<asac> if thats a good one?
<asac> then it will land next
<psivaa> timp: what version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit do you have in your laptop?
<timp> asac: the last commit to trunk (748) passed CI, and it adds a new component (no changes to existing components), so that should be fine
<cwayne> zsombi, btw i updated that UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH bug. tl;dr, it *cant* use parent themes that live in the standard dir if you change it
<timp> asac: but it has been a while since the last release. Do you want me to check all of them now? We checked them thoroughly when they were merged in trunk.
<timp> psivaa: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin: Installed: 0.1.46+13.10.20130829.2-0ubuntu1 Candidate: 0.1.46+13.10.20130903.4-0ubuntu1
<timp> psivaa: i'm updating now.
<timp> psivaa: but what cause the failure? was that part of an app compiling or uitk?
<timp> psivaa: when I compile UITK (a bzr checkout), then it doesn't matter which package I have installed
<psivaa> timp: i could not get that info from the job yet, looking still though
<cwayne> davmor2, still no messaging indicator :/
<davmor2> cwayne: mines still installing so I'll confirm in a second
<davmor2> cwayne: there is a bug for it now though I understand
<cwayne> davmor2, yar
<cwayne> cjwatson, ping
<timp> psivaa: ok, please keep me informed. we need to release stuff
<cjwatson> cwayne: hi (please include content with pings)
<cwayne> cjwatson, for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1223085, i'm not sure why it matters that the image is r/o, as /var/lib/apparmor and /var/cache/apparmor are both writable, aren't those the directories we would need to write to?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223085 in click (Ubuntu) "preinstalling click packages to /custom/click doesn't run apparmor hooks" [High,Triaged]
<timp> 13:20:29 < Mirv> timp: everything'll be done only manually, so if sdk is released it's done only once after being validated, and then that's it  again.
<timp> asac: ^ is that correct? I understood that automatic releases will be switched on again.
<davmor2> cwayne: confirmed no messaging indicator still blame tedg's team :D
<timp> asac: anyway, lets make a manual release then now. What do you need from the UITK team?
<cjwatson> cwayne: I've replied on the bug.
<cjwatson> cwayne: But if the directories are writable, then running system hooks at boot might indeed help.
<cjwatson> cwayne: (Sorry, for clarity, my reply was to your earlier comment which I now see was dated Thursday)
<cjwatson> cwayne: I'll give it a try once I'm done with my current task.
<cwayne> cjwatson, sure thing, yeah sorry my last bug comment isn't quite relevant to today's ping, i had just noticed that the paths are writable and immediately pinged you, i can add a comment to the bug as well
<cjwatson> If you like but not necessary
<cwayne> did just for posterity's sake :)
<timp> asac: so I can run the autopilot tests on maguro for the current trunk. If you tell me from which apps you need the results I'll get them for you.
<Mirv> timp: no automatic as in fully automatic anymore for saucy, just selected approved landings like SDK today if you get success on all autopilot tests
<timp> Mirv: that means *all* apps?
<timp> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache search \\-autopilot|wc -l
<timp> 39
<Mirv> timp: ask that from the others, not sure
<asac> psivaa: coordiante your testing with timp
<asac> timp: all apps
<timp> psivaa: it seems like we need to run these tests http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4259/ on our devices for current UITK trunk
<asac> timp: sdk unfortunately impacts all
<timp> psivaa: I have a maguro device on which I can run the tests
<timp> psivaa, asac I have the current stable cdimage-touch image installed (20130913).
<timp> so, I'll grab the uitk packages from the latest MR that was merged in trunk and install that, and run the autopilot tests
<asac> timp: we have updated it
<asac> latest stable is 14 i think
<asac> ogra_: did you promote earlier?
<ogra_> asac, yep ... but ro still uses the old way (the new stuff is only landing today) so it only gets picked up with the next hourly run atm
<ogra_> aha ... https://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/maguro/index.json done now ...
<ogra_> image 6 is there
<timp> zsombi, kalikiana do you have maguro devices also to run some tests? If I run all by myself it will take ages
<ogra_> (using the 14.1 rootfs)
<timp> ok Saving to: ‘/home/tim/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130914.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip’
<ogra_> timp, err
<ogra_> wrong image
<ogra_> you want to test ubuntu-system
<ogra_> not cdimage-touch
<kalikiana> timp: I have a maguro, not sure what this is about, though
<timp> ogra_: that's with ro filesystem?
<ogra_> yes
<timp> kalikiana: it is about creating a new release for UITK. We need to show that all app autopilot tests pass before it is released
<timp> kalikiana: that means all the tests you see here http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4259/
<timp> kalikiana: and as I understood it, we should run them manually on our devices..
<kalikiana> that sounds very wrong on many levels :-)
<timp> ogra_: ok. I haven't used that one yet, so I'll need to figure out how to make the fs rw so I can install the updated UITK
<ogra_> touch /userdata/.writable_image
<ogra_> and reboot
<timp> kalikiana: yes, it does, but we have changes that are needed for some app changes that are needed for more UITK changes..
<ogra_> but note that this  is a path with no return
<ogra_> upgradeability will be gone and you cant switch back to ro
<ogra_> (after anything on the fs changed)
<timp> ogra_: I can still upgrade with a new phablet-flash ubuntu-system right?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> (in fact you have to)
<timp> ogra_: I don't think we have a choice since if I don't upgrade the UITK it is pointless to run the tests
<ogra_> right
<dnovikov> Hello
<ogra_> (theoretically you can also use cdimage-touch ... but bugs that were not verified against ro somply dont exist :) )
<psivaa> timp: ok, ill flash my maguro
<timp> kalikiana: if you phablet-flash ubuntu-system, we can divide the tests among us
<dnovikov> Who put Ubuntu touch Full on Samsung Galaxy Note
<timp> zsombi: if you join, even better
<dnovikov> Who put Ubuntu touch Full on Samsung Galaxy Note????
<zsombi> timp: I can try... :)
<ogra_> !devices| dnovikov
<ubot5> dnovikov: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<timp> psivaa: I don't know what are the security, sdk, default, install-and-boot tests on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4259/
<timp> zsombi: great
<ogra_> dnovikov, see the devices wikipage and contact the porter there
<zsombi> timp: in ~10 minutes!
<timp> zsombi: ok, no worries. We won't finish in the next 10m so there is still something to do for you :)
<psivaa> timp: install and boot is the test that does flashing of the device, the sdk and security have some relevant tests, i could run them if you want
<psivaa> timp: as per the auto landing failure, it appears that building UITK failed https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-saucy-armhf-ci/507/consoleFull
<psivaa> timp: i can not re-run the job since i dont yet have the permission to see if that's recurrent.
<psivaa> timp: may be we need to wait for fginther who will be here in a couple of hrs?
<asac> timp: so for all autopilots but the unity8 one you need to unlock the screen manually first if you use phablet-test-run
<asac> psivaa: correct?
<rah> in the porting guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<rah> it says "At the end of the build process a zip file will be generated in out/target/product/<codename>, that you can deploy to the phone through recovery"
<timp> psivaa: it doesn't say on which test it segfaulted?
<rah> what does the zip file contain?
<rah> is it a complete ubuntu touch system?
<ogra_> no
<psivaa> asac:  yes, if they do not run install-and-boot and flash it directly they need to unlock screen manually
<rah> ogra_: what is missing?
<ogra_> it is the complete android container and the boot.img
<timp> asac: I find it easier to run adb shell autopilot run appname_app, but for that I think I need to unlock the screen also
<asac> psivaa: right. i dont think we ask them to run that
<ogra_> the ubuntu rootfs is in a different zip you get from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<timp> asac: is that the same as using phablet-test-run?
<asac> timp: yeah. please use phablet-test-run ... that does pretty much the same
<asac> but we want to improve it so it does all the matic
<asac> magic
<timp> ok
<rah> ogra_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<timp> asac: does it install the needed packages?
<rah> ogra_: you mean that?
<davmor2> Gah 3g still not working /me stabs it and then stabs it again and again and again......................................................................
<ogra_> rah, right
<asac> timp: yes if you run phablet-test-run ... -p autopilot-package ...
<asac> or something
<rah> ogra_: how do you get that on the device?
<ogra_> davmor2, weird, works fine for me
<ogra_> rah, thats also written somewhere on the porting page
<ogra_> but usually by flashing it using the instructions for your device
<asac> timp: right... phable-test-run -p autopilot-package testpackage ... will install the package
<rah> ogra_: I don't believe it is written on the porting page
<ogra_> first you need to flash the android zip that you produced yourself, then the ubuntu rootfs
<davmor2> ogra_: it shows up it in the indicator, but the minute I open the browser nothing
<rah> ogra_: I'm porting to a new device
<davmor2> ogra_: this a flash with a --no-backup though
<rah> ogra_: there is no recovery
<timp> asac: could you help me to give a step-by-step list of commands how to run all the tests on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1cnBELUgsBCz9TMq-mR4VN4bwCKmDDXT9JxG-WFjzDFc/edit# ?
<rah> ogra_: this presents something of a problem
<timp> asac: that makes it easier to distribute the tests among different people (running it on only one device will take very long)
<ogra_> rah, your build should have produced one
<rah> ogra_: I have a recovery.img
<ogra_> right, flash that with fastboot
<timp> asac: you should have edit rights on that doc
<rah> ogra_: my device doesn't have fastboot
<ogra_> (or whatever your device uses instead)
<rah> as far as I know
<ogra_> well, then with the tool you normally use for flashing that device
<psivaa> timp: yes i noticed that too, it segfaulted just before tst_components_benchmark tests
<rah> ogra_: and then afterwards I need to use recovery to flash saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip?
<ogra_> rah, after you flashed your android zip, yes
<kalikiana> hmm my device is acting funny. battery charge icons shows, then flashes wildly, back to normal, flashes again
<rah> ogra_: so, I need to (1) flash boot.img, recovery.img and system.img; (2) use recovery to flash cm-.zip; (3) use recovery to flash saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip?
<asac> ogra_: phablet-network doesnt have the -i (install packages) anymore
<asac> i assume its just doinmg the right thing without any option?
<ogra_> rah, flash recovery ... boot into recovery ... adb push cm*.zip ... flash it ... download cdimage zip, adb push and flash it too, reboot
<sil2100> ogra_: so... do you know anything about the indicator-messages? Do you know who could tell me more what was happening?
<asac> timp: i think i did that... you might want to try
<sil2100> And where was the revert that has been done?
<rah> ogra_: it might be worth writing that in the porting guide
<ogra_> asac, wasnt me who changed it :) ask sergio
<rah> ogra_: also, cm*.zip matches two files
<asac> ogra_: what do i need to touch for RW?
<rah> ogra_: should I really be pushing both?
<ogra_> asac, would be hard to make it install something on the ro image :)
<asac> right
<ogra_> asac, touch /userdata/.writable_image ...
<rah> $ ls cm*.zip
<rah> cm_a1000g-ota-20130908.zip  cm-.zip
<asac> ogra_: ok ... and the "wipe/reset everythign" option for phablet-flash is --wipe?
<ogra_> if you want ssh "echo "" >/etc/init/ssh.override
<asac> or --do-bootstrap?
<ogra_> --no-backup
<ogra_> (for consistency :P )
<popey> asac: I updated the wiki so this is all there now
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install  - search for examples
<asac> ogra_: ok i use that to go back to RO?
<popey> yes
<asac> timp: ok... i think what is there is good
<asac> give it a try for one app autopilot
<asac> fginther: hi
<asac> fginther: hope you are back and at least a bit recharged :)
<ogra_> asac, you cant go back to ro
<asac> fginther: so timp was having problems with merge proposals... psivaa started looking at that
<asac> not sure if they figured something
<ogra_> its a onbe way street
<asac> fginther: auto landing didnt work for timp
<ogra_> *one
<asac> fginther: oh seems psivaa identified a build failyure
<popey> ogra_: you can, by re-flashing ☻
<psivaa> asac: fginther: we have not still figured out conclusively yet,
<ogra_> popey, heh
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> psivaa: ok ... maybe get fginther up to speed :)
<asac> on what
<psivaa> asac: the build failure for autolanding
<timp> asac: great, thanks
<timp> asac: I hope this will be automated eventuall :)
<timp> +y
<asac> timp: yeah. as i said i hope MPs will have that and then we can risk a bit more
<asac> and also it should absolutely be possible to easily run all your tests locally :)
<asac> psivaa: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4286/notes-app-autopilot/409251/ ... if you see these
<asac> do we retry?
<psivaa> asac: i think i did that, let me check
<asac> not sure if we had that pattern already
<timp> asac: ok, good.
<kalikiana> hmm my galaxy nexus continues to spin wildly in the charge screen and adb doesn't see it at all
<asac> kalikiana: you need to unplug it to boot it
<asac> not sure if thats your problem
<kalikiana> it doesn't respond to the power button
<asac> kalikiana: right. if its ocnnected that ahppens.
<asac> usually its a unplug, unbattery
<asac> rebattery
<asac> power button ... then it boots and you can connect it again
<timp> zsombi: whats wrong with your maguro device?
<zsombi> timp: need to redo the whole procedure...
<timp> asac: would it be useful to run tests on manta?
<asac> timp: only if they currently pass
<timp> zsombi: yeah me too, I'm still flashing the device
<asac> timp: i assume you ask "instead of a phone"
<asac> on top its always useful, just not blocking
<zsombi> timp: not just flashing... rooting ASO
<timp> asac: I'd like to run more tests in parallel, but passing on manta doesn't mean we can skip that test on a phone, so it won't speed up the process
<asac> correct
<timp> zsombi: ^
<zsombi> well...
<kalikiana> asac: hm did not work. after those steps I connected it anyway, went back to charging, booted on its own but after the Google logo went back to charging - something wrong with the image I wonder
 * kalikiana re-does the steps
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm refreshing the package list for the sdk
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems there is one test node offline, mind starting the jenkins slave on it?
<sil2100> didrocks: got it
<didrocks> sweetness!
<sil2100> didrocks: slave started ;) Back to dealing with lunch ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: enjoy, and thanks! ;)
<dholbach> when I try to install apps the progress bar seems to stay at 0% (for the download) - did anyone else encounter this?
<dholbach> also do I sometimes get into a situation where just the home scope is shown and I can't swipe to get to the others
<popey> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1225400
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225400 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Cannot get to app scope if you leave it with an app detail screen open" [Undecided,New]
<popey> for your second comment
<popey> confirm pls ☻
<dholbach> popey, great, thanks
<timp> zsombi, kalikiana if any of you get a usable maguro device, let me know. I'll start with the tests and when you can test also we can divide the remaining tests
<timp> asac: ImportError: No module named camera_app
<timp> asac: ^ignore that. I skipped a few steps
<popey> dholbach: not seen bar stick at 0% however. but some have suggested it can get stuck on a low end net connection
<dholbach> popey, I'd certainly like a faster net connection, but I'm sure it should be sufficient for downloading apps ;-)
<zsombi> timp: I'm on routing it
<sil2100> didrocks: unity8 passed on jenkins \o/ I'll update my phone and install latest unity8 and try if all is ok
<timp> asac: 8 out of 11 tests FAILED for camera-app in the ubuntu-system image. Without installing new uitk package
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent!
<didrocks> sil2100: sdk passed as well, do you want to use this run to try it as well?
<gatox> sil2100, hi! how are you? and how the packages for the plugin and ui app is going? :P
<sil2100> gatox: hello! We renamed the project and I'm in the middle of packaging the update app ;)
<sil2100> gatox: (but it's lunch time here)
<timp> asac: http://ubuntuone.com/237AGrkw1JXMfXIjrsEu3D
<gatox> sil2100, awesome!! ok, enjoy your lunch
<sil2100> didrocks: first I'll check unity8 by itself, then I'll add SDK and check if all is still ok
<didrocks> good plan
<gatox> sil2100, let me know when you can which is the name now :P
<sil2100> gatox: heh, it's click-update-manager for now ;) As we discussed on Friday more or less
<gatox> sil2100, nice, thx
<sil2100> gatox: btw. there's this minor branch to review -> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/clickmanager-plugin/remove_invalid_deps/+merge/185778 , a quickie really!
<gatox> sil2100, on it
<timp> asac: so the tests won't even pass with the packages currently in the image.
<timp> asac: so it is not new changes in the UITK that break the tests. something was broken already
<fginther> asac, psivaa, morning
<psivaa> fginther: morning
<daker> ogra_: thanks for accepting the MR :)
<fginther> psivaa, what's the issue with timp's merge proposal? Is it resolved?
<timp> fginther: nothing is resolved. we also like to create a release for UITK, but for that we need to show that all the autopilot tests pass for the new UITK trunk
<psivaa> fginther: no. there is a build error at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-saucy-armhf-ci/507/consoleText
<daker> ogra_: sorry bad tab
<daker> oSoMoN:  thanks for accepting the MR :)
<timp> fginther: I'm running the autopilot tests on the latest "stable" image, and even there they fail for me, so I don't know how we should be able to make it work for updates
<timp> fginther: I did this: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1cnBELUgsBCz9TMq-mR4VN4bwCKmDDXT9JxG-WFjzDFc/edit# and got http://ubuntuone.com/237AGrkw1JXMfXIjrsEu3D
<timp> fginther: I don't know if it is all the same issue, or they are all related, but when local autopilot tests pass, we still get fails on CI. And some times CI gives all good results, and autolanding fails the tests
<timp> so I am totally confused
<thomi> timp: it's almost always a timing issue in your tests
<thomi> timp: the CI systems are typically slower than your development machine, so you need to use the Eventually matcher in your assertions, especially those that are around places where you're creating new UI objects
<fginther> timp, I'm digging through things, just to make sure nothing is off in the infrastructure
<timp> thomi: for example this one http://ubuntuone.com/237AGrkw1JXMfXIjrsEu3D I don't see what goes wrong. The app test waits for 10s, that should be more?
<timp> thomi: where should we add the timings? In the app autopilot tests? or in the UITK emulators?
<timp> elopio: ^
<thomi> timp: ahh, ok, that's not a timing issue, you're right
<timp> thomi: to be honest I have no idea what it is
<oSoMoN> daker: thanks for the contribution! they’re always very welcome
<timp> maybe the camera app needs to have something to focus on
<timp> let me try again when the phone is not lying flat on the table
<timp> it passed!
<timp> ok, now trying gallery-app-autopilot
<thomi> timp: good to know that it was a genuine failure
<timp> thomi: also I start to doubt now whether the screen was unlocked by the time phablet-flash finished installing packages
<timp> that's also tricky
<rickspencer3> hey, looks like this morning's update downloaded and installed perfectly for me!
<didrocks> sweet! :)
<didrocks> barry: hey, did you see my bug about having at least the daemon sending an updateProgress(0) to trigger the ui to show an empty (but which can pause) progress view?
<barry> didrocks: i missed that one.  looking now
<rickspencer3> wow ... and I love the new indicators with barsand everything!
<barry> didrocks: bug #?
<OrokuSaki> @ogra LXC 1.0 alpha does not work for me.. no pid.. have to downgrade lxc to 0.9x.. no idea why
<didrocks> barry: let me look
<OrokuSaki> I upgraded everything but dist-upgrade, then manually upgraded unity and maliit.. so.. I have a frankenstein
<didrocks> barry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/system-image-client/+bug/1224016
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224016 in System Image Client "No feedback when update is being downloaded" [Undecided,New]
<barry> didrocks: tagged
<davmor2> cyphermox: you about?
<anders3408> ogra_:  just to notify you : i changed kernel and then i could use the normal way my phone mounts so now it mounts partitions in both path as i it should. Only one major issue still exsist in that mount thingy, if i reboot, then it wont mount whats needed for me to use android_chroot anymore, so i guess its the lxc container that somehow fails on number 2 bootup ?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, well, lxc 1.0 is in the rootfs since a while already
<davmor2> ogra_: is there a way to get more logging info with altering the read only FS?
<ogra_> anders3408, hmm, could be
<OrokuSaki> lxc 1.0 since 09-12-2013 or so I would say
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont think it was cut down
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, right, and images still work :)
<ogra_> for the reference devices
<anders3408> first bootup no issues with entering android-chroot, but 2nd bootup it fails and says "i dont know wtf sh is" :) kinda :)
<ogra_> anders3408, that sounds like -stsem isnt mounted on second boot ... did you chan ?
<ogra_> *check
<ogra_> tzz
<anders3408> -stsem ?  ehhh ?
<ogra_> lets try that again
<ogra_>  /system
<davmor2> ogra_: ie I want to add debugg to /etc/init/network-manager.conf but obviously that is in the RO section of the image and I don't want to lose the RO in case it is that, that is causing the issue (I'm assuming it isn't but hey)
<OrokuSaki> @ogra... yep.. but I fear that one day they won't work.. because I will be using old lxc.. maybe not.. just a piece of the puzzle
<anders3408> haha ahh :) well in the linux enviroment, /system is mounted
<anders3408> just doing a new build as we speak
<OrokuSaki> did notice dm stuff being added. =)
<ogra_> davmor2, go into rw mode ... just make sure to properly revert everything if you have no actual changes you should be able to revert
<davmor2> ogra_: is there any info on how to get in and out of rw mode?
<anders3408> ogra_: any major fixes in saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip            14-Sep-2013 that is not in 13-sep ? that can affect bootup :)
<OrokuSaki> Ogra@ this is how I have to do it.. take an image from 09112013.1 then upgrade it.. for some reason taking an image from 20130916 and dpkg -i old lxc...
<ogra_> davmor2, touch /userdata/.writable_image ... and removal of the same
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra what happens is.. lxc starts... android-chroot works..but unity8 does not run on its own you have to run it as phablet in terminal
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks dude
<ogra_> anders3408, well, not really and the reference images have no issues
<OrokuSaki> @ogra so I use 09112013.1 and upgrade it
<anders3408> good :) then i dont wanna redownload :)
<OrokuSaki> Got the keyboard working, had to install libpinyin2 and use /usr/share/maliit from 09-16-2013... so it all works now
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, well, i dont see any lxc related kernel changes, ask hallyn on #ubuntu-devel ... he is the lxc maintainer
<ogra_> some missing kernel feature would be my only explanation
<OrokuSaki> sweet, thanks man! I figure lxc has something to do with unity8 not starting on its own
<OrokuSaki> pstore?
<OrokuSaki> I saw pstore being added
<OrokuSaki> "/sys/fs/pstore is a mountpoint its looking for"
<OrokuSaki> I will ask! =)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, hey, do we have a preliminary name for the policygroups for the urlhandler stuff?
<anders3408> ogra_: but the change in kernel that fixed mount points would be some good info for w-flo :) looks like he had same issues with his kernel and my current kernel is same kernel as before but without 4 mounts commits
<ogra_> anders3408, i'm not sure what kernel change you talk about
<anders3408> ogra_: let me explain : normally on my phone, the system mount point is here : /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/system but with the first kernel i used in porting ubuntu that would fail as /dev/bkicj/platform dont exsist when it is being builded for ubuntu, then i changed to same kernel but just an older branch and it worked. same issue had w-flo with missing mount points and its possible a commit that works in 
<OrokuSaki> @ograOh.. ogra.. I fixed my pulse issue.. finally.. for people who have 2.6.35 and do not have accept4 syscall.. udev-systemd must be patched to get the cpu usage down, then patch pulse to get the assertions to go away.. https://github.com/jshafer817/UbuntuTouch/tree/master/important%20files%20after%20compiling/data/debs/patches
<OrokuSaki> Or just use the debs in the deb folder for now
<OrokuSaki> If you add accept, pulse patch does not work.. I guess. =) pulse and gstreamer assertions
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, hmm, probably put a note and links to the patches on the porting page
<OrokuSaki> Sweet! Good to be organzed!
<OrokuSaki> last time I did this I didn't take notes...
<ogra_> anders3408, in ubuntu the by-* paths are hadled by udev
<timp> thomi: clock app is now failing for me.
<timp> thomi: zoltan already tried all the autopilot tests last week in an image withouth updating any packages: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjIHgoRj36gldDlqM1lORHpxd2NUMi1ZSGNrVTZaQXc#gid=0
<anders3408> oh :)
<timp> thomi: even there a bunch of tests fail :(
<ogra_> anders3408, so you have one kernel where udev works and one where it doesnt ... no idea why though
<thomi> timp: yes, lots of the tests are awful, and need some development effort
<anders3408> thats still usefull :) thanks ogra_
<ogra_> anders3408, compare the configs of the two ;)
<timp> hmpf. on 2nd the clock-app-autopilot passes :s
<anders3408> could be yes ogra_ :)
<timp> thomi: if we cannot make them pass reliably in the images, then it is a really big challenge to make them pass with an updated UITK so we can make a release
<stgraber> ogra_: it'll work as soon as I land the new code (doing that now)
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, i wasnt sure it was supposed to work :)
<thomi> timp: we can make them pass, if just needs some work
<ogra_> the system picked it up fine the old way though
<thomi> timp: we spent some time on the unity8 AP tests, for example, and now they're very reliable
<timp> ok, that sounds good.
<thomi> timp: so it's not an inherent problem with the technology/tools or environment, it's a problem with the test code itself :)
<timp> is it something that needs to be changed in the app autopilot tests?
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, I'm turning off cron now for system-image and will migrate to the new code in the next couple of hours
<ogra_> good
<thomi> timp: exactly, yes
<timp> thomi: so then the test code of the apps is blocking the UITK
<thomi> timp: yeah
<thomi> timp: I can see that that sucks for you :-/
<timp> are the app developers aware of the issues?
<ogra_> stgraber, does the last lxc upload require special kernel features ? seems OrokuSaki has issues with lxc since fri.
<stgraber> ogra_: nope
<ogra_> k
<tedg> pete-woods, Hey, is there a chance you could look at this merge for me?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/lp1193700/+merge/183797
<timp> I talk to the developers of gallery-app and webbrowser-app and we are solving the problems there, but it is not feasible if one or a few people from the SDK team have to work on all the apps tests I think
<sil2100> asac: unity8 green - tests pass, it works on the phone as well, testing with SDK now
<timp> sil2100: you mean that you test it with ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk?
<anders3408> ogra_: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-hMlkzWn7E0I/UjXQK0do4RI/AAAAAAAAAms/I0VnVF_P_ac/w661-h574-no/2013-09-15
<sil2100> timp: yes, is that a bad idea?
<timp> sil2100: no it is a great idea :)
<anders3408> camera and speaker is working,
<ogra_> anders3408, !!
<ogra_> mhall119, ^^^^
<ogra_> anders3408, thats awesome !
<wellsb> Well done, anders3408.  We may just have a winner
<anders3408> one pics more : http://www.oppoforums.com/attachments/1379257259463-jpg.6747/
<anders3408> wellsb: still need to fix a few things before the needed things are working :)
<wellsb> Indeed, but you're definitely making progress
<anders3408> yes :D i have always wanted to try and run ubuntu touch on  a device :D
<anders3408> and its nice
<timp> sil2100: I am doing the same for apps
<anders3408> there is just one question about winning wellsb ogra_ , is it cheating that i own a find 5 ?
<ogra_> anders3408, well, imho it is the only way to port to a device
<anders3408> yes :) specially ubuntu touch. other aosp roms can be builded without the device if there is already a working device tree :)
<ogra_> yeah, i would like to get us to such a point too some time
<ogra_> but currently there is way to much moving in the image itself ... we need some kind of stable base to build such a feature on
<anders3408> also did compile and release first android 4.3 for find 5 , and it was marked as stable for the even first release :) compiled from a openmaster branch based repo
<ogra_> stgraber, you didnt back out any code from indicator-power, right ? just the deps (so i could seed the missing bit in touch)
<timp> asac: I'm running the autopilot tests now with the uitk trunk packages.
<timp> asac: what happens after the release? We do tests already for each MR that goes into trunk, so every trunk version should be good for a release
<sil2100> timp: it looks ok here!
<timp> asac: ok manually we do not run *all* app tests, just a selection
<timp> sil2100: hurray \o/
<sil2100> asac: tested the new UITK with the new Unity8 and things look alright
<timp> sil2100: thanks :) on which device was it?
<stgraber> ogra_: the deps were dynamic (shlibs) based on the code change, so I reverted the whole thing to the previous version. I think the plan is for tedg to first sort out the deps of that url library, then re-upload his change to indicator-power
<tedg> Yes, the merges are proposed to do both of those.
<sil2100> timp: nexus 4 ;)
<timp> sil2100: ok, I'm testing on galaxy nexus. I guess I will still need to do the unity8 test.
<sil2100> timp, asac, didrocks: you guys think we can anyway publish unity8 and SDK stacks now anyway? Or at least unity8
<ogra_> stgraber, ok
<didrocks> sil2100: you tested those, so I trust you, I +1 on the packaging side but you need to do a MP for fixing the tab in a later release please ;)
<asac> sil2100: is everything ready for publishing?
<asac> sil2100: why "anyway"?
<asac> sil2100: sounded like its proiven to not break - or did i miss something?
<sil2100> asac: since Apps werent tested yet with the new SDK, right?
<sil2100> asac: at least by timp (if I understood correctly)
<asac> sil2100: please run app autopilots locally
<asac> as part of the testing of unity8/sdk
<asac> thats essential
<asac> timp: do the same :)
<asac> we do this because of the apps
<timp> asac: I am doing that right now.
<sil2100> I guess timp is doing that now ;)
<sil2100> I was just doing UITK and unity8 testing
<timp> sil2100: we test for some apps, no automated testing for all apps yet. There has been an attempt to test all apps, but some app tests fail even for the UITK in the image. probably the quality of the app tests needs to be improved (for some apps)
<asac> sil2100: right. was miscommunication. testing uitk and unity8 means to run all autopilots
<timp> sil2100, asac fyi, so far we were not able to make it pass all the tests. let's hope we can manage now, or if they fail fix it somehow.
<asac> sil2100: timp: so see if you can share load maybe
<asac> timp: all that pass on dashboard
<asac> timp: you dont need to run those that dont pass yet (e.g. filemanager etc.()
<asac> timp: just check what passed on 49
<timp> asac: is there a way to disable the standby screen? that makes it easier to script the test-runs without having to touch the phone all the time.
<timp> asac: 49?
<asac> timp: build 49 ... yes.
<asac> timp: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4259/
<asac> and http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4270/ (maguro)
<timp> asac: ok, so I only run the green ones from there
<timp> asac: I tried to share the load with zsombi and kalikiana but their devices are not cooperating.
<timp> asac: sil2100 has a nexus 4, I have galaxy nexus. so sil2100 should share the load with psivaa
<anders3408> ogra_:  where do i find logs from a running system ? like if an function in system settings doesnt open or doesnt do as it should ?
<sil2100> asac: anyway, unity8 is tested anyway, since I ran the unity8 testing on it
<timp> is anyone else around with a galaxy nexus device who is willing to speed up the progress by running some of the app tests?
<ogra_> anders3408, for that i would defer to seb128, but he is on vacation ... many of the settings pages do not work in general though
<asac> timp: ack. the green ones should be pretty stable... we at most retry one or two tests once
<asac> usually in automation to get it green
<anders3408> it was also just as an example ogra_ :) need to debug hw buttons and sim card signal and wifi , but thats hard withou a log :9
<anders3408> :)
<zsombi> timp: asac: my Nexus simply does not get listed with adb, I tried with 4 separate cables, no luck
<ogra_> anders3408, well, /var/log should be full of logs :)
<ogra_> as on any ubuntu
<timp> asac: some tests may be tricky. camera-app fails some times for me. I'm guessing it will fail if I leave it flat on the table so the camera cannot focus
<timp> or perhaps something else was wrong
<psivaa> asac: timp i have been slow on manually running the test, have been looking into some other stuff too, will get going now
<anders3408> okay :) just not nothing in syslog regarding that :)
<anders3408|afk> gonna go a bit :)
<timp> zsombi: can you use the device? or does it stay off? maybe battery issue?
<zsombi> timp: it has Android on it...
<timp> psivaa: running the tests manually will be slow even if you don't have other stuff
<zsombi> timp: and I cannot even get further that that
<timp> zsombi: how did that happen? ;)
<zsombi> timp: I managed to unlock, but that's it
<zsombi> timp: I got a new one...
<lool> zsombi: did you enable adb?
<lool> you have to turn on developer mode to get adb
<zsombi> timp: I followed instructions from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<zsombi> timp: couldn't get further than step 3
<timp> lool: ^
<zsombi> lool: I did
<davmor2> ogra_, cyphermox, awe_ :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1226071  3g still hates me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226071 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Maguro: NM indicator says I have 3g, browser says can't find homepage" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> asac: ok, so can we at least release unity8 for now then? Since I ran unity8 tests on it, not sure how unity8 could affect application tests
<lool> zsombi: what state is USB debugging in, under Developer options?
<zsombi> lool: checked
<awe_> davmor2, I know cyphermox was working on landing a NM patch at the end of the last week...
<awe_> cyphermox, did you patch land?
<lool> zsombi: did you try "adb kill-server" on your workstation?
<zsombi> lool: after I unlocked, it suddely rebooted, then I had to repeat the steps enabling developer mode again...
<zsombi> lool: yep
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 release!
<zsombi> ups!, just got the device listed! without touching it!
<timp> in theory unity8 can break app tests if it does something with the user interaction that should go to the app
<zsombi> wtf??! it reboots from itself...
<lool> zsombi: ok, no idea then; perhaps device permissions; try running adbd manually on your workstation
<lool> zsombi: ah
<jdstrand> sergiusens: re urlhandler> it won't have a policy group. it will just be allowed in the template
<lool> zsombi: it's probably some leftover phablet-flash you have in the background that triggered the reboot once it got the connection working after your lad kill-server
<jdstrand> sergiusens: btw, it should be in the next apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu upload
<zsombi> lool: lemme try again with an other cable... it doesn't work with its own one or with the tablet cable, I had to use a Nokia cable...
<didrocks> timp: oh right, so please run those if possible
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<timp> didrocks: I'm running all the tests on my galaxy nexus
<timp> didrocks: but it will take a while to finish
<zsombi> lool: well, at least none of the phablet-flash scripts went thru, as they haven't even started
<lool> zsombi: in any case shouldn't reboot by itself
<zsombi> lool: it also could be that the cable has some breaks and does short circuit
<zsombi> I swear I haven't touched it :)
<timp> didrocks, sil2100 ah I'm running the tests for the new UITK, not with a new unity8..
<timp> can do that afterwards, but I don't think I'll get to it today
<didrocks> sil2100: doing those tests?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Could you please apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115146/ to your click_copy.py script to make it safer against server failures?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, yes
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: do you know if, besides of the read only fs, cdimage-touch is any differnet than the ubuntu-system image ?
<ogra_> nerochiaro, it is
<sil2100> didrocks: backloging
<zsombi> lool: now I got this: ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255
<ogra_> nerochiaro, system image uses a completely different layout ... based on loop mounted files
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will run those tests then
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, upgrades don't work on regular images
<cjwatson> beuno: Can you investigate download failures from the store to lillypilly?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115159/
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: OTA upgrades you mean ?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I know what that is :-/
<cjwatson> beuno: When this happened earlier, attempting to download the same URL from my laptop apparently mysteriously cleared the error ...
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, yes
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Oh?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I think it's the auth thing
<cjwatson> sergiusens: But as I say the same URL works locally, and after downloading it then rerunning click_copy.py works fine
<sergiusens> hmmm
<cjwatson> sergiusens: So that's a bit WTF no matter what ...
<beuno> cjwatson, yeah, I think I know what it is, one of the two servers is probably out of date, we're rolling out the code to both servers now
<cjwatson> (Well, that was the pattern earlier; I haven't tried that this time)
<beuno> (now == when we get webops time)
<cjwatson> beuno: Aha, OK.  So does that mean ?noauth=1 will work on neither server, or both?
<shom> how do i call using ubuntu touch??
<OrokuSaki> @ogra what is the best way to tar up the rootfs from the device?
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> please
<OrokuSaki> I am using this one command, but its skipping data folders.. I guess I need to look at it
<ogra_> i would boot with break=bottom on teh kernel cmdline and do it from the initrd
<beuno> cjwatson, on one of them, which gets selected semi-randomly  :)
<OrokuSaki> long tar... I tried --one-filesystem option or whatever, but it didn't seem to work
<OrokuSaki> kept tarring files from the data mount
<cjwatson> beuno: I mean, what will the state be after the rollout?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, right, thats why i would do it from the initrd (and specifically only tar up /data/ubuntu)
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i guess my question is: if i test a .deb and run AP tests on cdimage-touch, will the result be the same as if i did it on the system image (with rw enabled), and vice versa ?
<ogra_> that way yu make sure nothing is mounted
<beuno> cjwatson, that it will work on both
<beuno> cjwatson, we've extended the noauth=1 trink for another month
<ogra_> nerochiaro, we cant gurantee that anymore ... all tests and test modifications happen with the ro image in mind now
<timp> asac: do you want the test logs when I'm done?
<cjwatson> beuno: OK; what's the long-term plan for downloading click packages for use in images?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, it should, we are rolling to a ro testing for images so you might really want to test that way
<ogra_> nerochiaro, it might still be the same today ... but can all change until tomorrow
<beuno> cjwatson, as in, in an automated way?  they'll ahve to be authenticated, oauth signed
<cjwatson> And sergiusens is on that?
<beuno> cjwatson, so someone will just have to pick a user and set up the token
<timp> nerochiaro: why would you not test with the ro image?
<beuno> cjwatson, I'll find out  :)
<cjwatson> I'm uneasy about our image builds relying on something timebombed, you see ...
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I am aware
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I'm actually moving away from that to using dbarth's packages
<nerochiaro> timp: i have no reason not to, now that i know how to make it rw i guess
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Doesn't that just kick the can down the road to those packages' build process?
<OrokuSaki> @Ogra.. doh! Thanks =) I did it from recovery mod.. and it didnt work when I went to wipe and reinstall with my newly created zip.. I will retry.. =)
<OrokuSaki> Took me to busybox!
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ogra_: ok, so ubuntu-system is the way to go. and for now cdimage-touch is still ok but won't be for long
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> cjwatson, beuno well to really use the store as the repo I would need to be able to upload from jenkins too
<ogra_> we wil keep cdimage-toouch around, since ports cant use system images, but cdimage-touch images wont see testing anymore at some point
<sergiusens> nerochiaro, only use cdimage if you want to do some image testing and mods; but not as a guarantee that something is working
<timp> asac: I succesfully ran all the green app tests from http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4259/ on my device with a new UITK.
<timp> asac: still need to do unity8, and I don't know what's security, sdk, ...
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: ok, thanks
<timp> (default, install-and-boot)
<asac> timp: ignore security and sdk
<asac> you will have zero effect on that :)
<asac> only focus on the autopilots
<asac> timp: your device is mako?
<timp> galaxy nexus
<timp> uhm.. maguro?
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> yep maguro
<sergiusens> cjwatson, that said, I do have the tools to implement auth for copying
<davmor2> awe_: I don't know is cyphermox is in hiding today :)
<cyphermox> no
<beuno> sergiusens, pindonga is finishing CLI uploads this week
<beuno> cjwatson, downloads should be fixed, let me know otherwise
<cyphermox> awe_: I should land the patch now, let's just have some review prior
<davmor2> cyphermox:  Ah nice , thanks dude :)
<cjwatson> beuno: thanks, I'll keep an eye on it
<sergiusens> cjwatson, your patch is applied btw
<cjwatson> beuno: though I still think it's a mistake to require auth for non-pay packages, but hey, I'm not doing the work
<cjwatson> I guess that's for download counting or something?
<sergiusens> +1 on that
<awe_> cyphermox, sounds good
<beuno> cjwatson, yeah, it's a mix of download counts, letting you re-install previous downloads on your device, us knowning which users to notify if there's malware that needs attention and requests from app developers
<sergiusens> beuno, if that's the case, then maybe noauth can stay even if the official client doesn't use it?
<stgraber> asac, lool, plars, cjohnston: FYI I'm doing the switch now, so no images will publish for the next 30min or so, as soon as it's done, you should see a new touch_ro image appearing and we'll be on the new system from that point on
<sergiusens> beuno, how are we going to count/track preinstalled apps coming from the store
<sergiusens> ?
<beuno> sergiusens, preinstalled won't be counted, of course
<cjwatson> counting/tracking preinstalled apps sounds like a fairly uninteresting exercise
<dbarth> beuno: hi; while we're on the topic of the preinstalled pacakges, is there a discussion on the unicity of app names?
<ogra_> cjwatson, sergiusens, could we perhaps make the copy_click script a cdimage team owned branch that gets mirrored to people.c.c ?
<cjohnston> stgraber: cool
<lool> stgraber: ok
<dbarth> ie, to avoid the collision that happened with xnox (now this is resolved at least)
<ogra_> that would have helped this morning
<beuno> dbarth, there is not
<beuno> dbarth, feel free to kick it off in the public mailing list
<dbarth> beuno: should i start a thread on the appstore list?
<cwayne> stgraber, does that mean saucy-customized will be ready by US EOD?
<dbarth> ah, you beat me to that
<beuno> :)
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> ok, will do
<timp> asac, sil2100 unity8-autopilot failed for me: https://pastebin.canonical.com/97534/
<stgraber> cwayne: yep, it should be available in the next 30min
<sergiusens> ogra_, yes we should
<cwayne> stgraber, :D thanks man
<plars> stgraber: ok, we'll switch over to the new channel soon on our end too
<sergiusens> dbarth, we should namespace the preinstalled ubuntu maintained packages with com.ubuntu instead of net.launchpad anyways, right?
<cjwatson> dunno if it matters ...
<timp> sil2100 asac any ideas? I do see a bunch of warnings that will be fixed in upcoming uitk MRs (which are ready but not merged because of the testing issues that we were having)
<dbarth> sergiusens: i suppose so, that's what i did
<cjwatson> Given that https://launchpad.net/click-webapps exists, net.launchpad.click-webapps is a perfectly good reverse-domain-name to use
<sergiusens> cjwatson, from a technical stand point, not at all
<sergiusens> fair enough
<cjwatson> Even from a policy standpoint.  As I said at UDS we shouldn't be connecting whether something is preinstalled to its namespace - they're orthogonal things
<cjwatson> net.launchpad.PROJECT is actually quite nice as we might in future want to do something like connecting their ownership
<sergiusens> cjwatson, oh, not for preinstalled, I mean ubuntu maintained
<dbarth> cjwatson: are you attaching special properties to pre-isntalled click packages right now? or are they just there before other apps?
<cjwatson> So you get to own that namespace on the store if and only if you own that project
<cjwatson> dbarth: They're in a different directory, and they aren't removable (though I plan to add support for hiding them)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, wrt to vUDS talk, I am on board with what you said
<dbarth> ah, not removable is special indeed
<cjwatson> dbarth: Not sure what else you mean by special properties
<dbarth> that type of things
<cjwatson> dbarth: They will become "removable" from the point of view of the UI, once I implement hiding/whiteout/whatever-you-call-it
<dbarth> but i was looking to see if there were prps for the discussion on unique names for apps
<dbarth> with beuno
<dbarth> thoguh, click should be neutral here
<cjwatson> dbarth: Of course since they're preinstalled they're intrinsically not removable from the filesystem
<cjwatson> dbarth: prps?
<dbarth> props
<dbarth> properties, sorry; can't type today
<cjwatson> dbarth: oh, click doesn't really give a damn, no :)
<dbarth> right
<xnox> cjwatson: note that some of the net.launchpad.click-webapps that are at the moment pre-installed, are temporary, and will be replaced by "proper" webapps with more priviliges and more integration. And those "feature-full" ones will have some other namespaces. E.g. I guess dbarth's should just pick one. E.g. com.canonical.webapps.* or com.ubuntu.* or net.launchpad.project-name-for-those-new-webapps and we'll pre-install those.
<xnox> cjwatson: e.g. coreapps are using com.ubuntu. at the moment, maybe they to should start using e.g. net.launchpad.core-app-project-name ?
<asac> timp: check with saviq
<cjwatson> xnox: *shrug* click still doesn't care :)  Since they're preinstalled, they can be "upgraded" to versions from entirely different namespaces with a system update
<xnox> cjwatson: ah, brilliant =)
<asac> Saviq: what about unity8 failures due to the staged ui-toolkit. can you take a look and help timp
<cjwatson> xnox: I took a fair bit of care to avoid that sort of thing leaking in ways that are hard to upgrade
<asac> timp: if this is a symbol/name transition, could you try to establish best practices to keep stuff deprecated for at least the transition?
<asac> (not sure if thats the reason)
<cjwatson> The only thing about preinstalled apps that leaks onto the user-data partition is the result of hooks, and hooks are supposed to be written to catch up with changes to the set of installed packages, including removals
<asac> timp: also you test unity8 + sdk update?
<asac> timp: maybe its a unity8 regression? you could downgrade that to latest in image
<asac> timp: otherwise, try testing with the latest unity8 that is supposed to go in with you
<asac> (maybe that has the fix)
<asac> stgraber: thanks!
<asac> sil2100: didnt you say that unity8 succeeded?
<asac> (with ui toolkit and unity8 upgraded)
<asac> timp: have you retried?
<asac> maybe its a timing thing
<Saviq> asac, timp, I can try, wassup?
<asac> Saviq: so we want to land unity8 fixes for messaging indicator and ui-toolkit from trunk
<asac> Saviq: timp had problems with the unity8 autopilot
<asac> Saviq: when installing both
<asac> 16:57 < timp> asac, sil2100 unity8-autopilot failed for me: https://pastebin.canonical.com/97534/
<janimo> rsalveti, hi, is phablet-saucy the default branch now?
<asac> Saviq: ^
<asac> timp: btw, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<rsalveti> janimo: hey!
<rsalveti> janimo: yes
<asac> we want to work in publid
<nerochiaro> boiko: is dialer-app supposed to be ok to run on the desktop ?
<sergiusens> asac, and we don't want to use 2fa all the time
<ogra_> ++
<Saviq> timp, asac, checking here
<Saviq> timp, u-ui-tk trunk good?
<Saviq> to test the fail?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: could you review my patch for NM? :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115330/
<mininao> hi !
<mhall119> anders3408|afk: you got Ubuntu Touch running on an OPPO Find 5?!?!
<mininao> Does anyone knows if you can have a dual boot Touch / Android 4.2 on a nexus 4 ?
<didrocks> cyphermox: if you want to land mtp, there is no blocker for me
<ogra_> ++
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looks like jenkins doens't like your MR https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/unskip-test/+merge/185806
<stgraber> cwayne, mfisch, ssweeny: just noticed that the initial import of saucy-customized is wrong (missing the android bits). I'll wipe the channel and re-create once the other channels are done.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yes, that’s an unrelated failure though, the test envs have been incredibly flaky lately, I’ve requested another CI run
<davmor2> cyphermox: before I enable wifi is there any more info yyou need on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1226071 ?  I'm assuming not but thought I'd double check :)
<mfisch> stgraber: ok, thanks
<cwayne> stgraber, ack thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226071 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Maguro: NM indicator says I have 3g, browser says can't find homepage" [High,Triaged]
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: agree on tests being a pain. let's see how the new run goes. might want to ping someone from QA as well so they're aware
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: they are aware, we’re having a call on wednesday night to try and address those issue
<oSoMoN> issues
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gret
<nerochiaro> great
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: hi, can you please ping me when you have a minute ?
<nerochiaro> timp: the /userdata/.writeable_image flag doesn't seem to make the  / fs writeable
<ogra_> nerochiaro, writable_image ...
<ogra_> (no e)
<pete-woods> merochiaro: hi
<nerochiaro> ogra_: bad spelling, sorry
<pete-woods> nerochiaro, even
<stgraber> ogra_: so the first copy from saucy-proposed to saucy will likely be horribly long for the first device (~20min), that's expected, any copy after that should only take < 10s
<ogra_> stgraber, ok, i dont expect us to release a new image today anyway
<stgraber> ogra_: that's because our version numbers between saucy and saucy-proposed are currently out of sync, which messes with the delta generation, so the deltas will be re-generated on the first copy
<stgraber> ogra_: that's unfortunate, I'd have liked seeing one happen before I jump on a plane and disappear, oh well...
<ogra_> well, we released one this morning
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: hi Pete, I am working on using libusermetrics to send more data from applications. i noticed there's no qml bindings for the library and i was thinking of adding them myself. do you see any problem with that ?
<achiang> hm... accepting the latest OTA update today made my videos and music sample content go away
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: seems pretty sensible to me - although I think it was agreed that this is an internal API for the time being
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: but most internal apps need to use it, and they are mostly qml
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: that's why i thought it would help
<rsalveti> cyphermox: looks fine, let me just test first
<stgraber> ogra_: well, I built an image right before I updated the server, so it should be very very close to what you released this morning
<ogra_> achiang, wow, then you have been behind for a while :)
<stgraber> ogra_: I'd suggest that if that one passes all the tests, we release it too, even if it doesn't bring anything new
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sure, hold on I'll get you a full branch
<ogra_> stgraber, it has to pass all testing, including the varoious manual tests
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: I have absolutely no problem with that being done, and it should be reasonably straightfoward
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ok, thanks
<achiang> ogra_: what does that mean?
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: so if i add the bindings as part of the libusermetrics package would you be available to review them ?
<ogra_> achiang, we dropped that a week ago
<achiang> ogra_: i accepted an OTA update on thursday or friday and i accepted one today
<stgraber> ogra_: it's either that or I'd recommend not releasing anything tomorrow as I won't be able to help should anything go wrong
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: certainly, as long as there's decent test coverage :)
<ogra_> achiang, oh, you are on the stable image ?
<ogra_> then that might be, yeah
<achiang> ogra_: where is info like this announced?
<ogra_> asac, stgraber needs a test image release, preferably today
<cyphermox> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/prov-fix/+merge/185839  -- so you get the branch too
<rsalveti> cyphermox: thanks
<ogra_> achiang, wasnt announced ... you could have seen the change in the ubuntu-touch-meta changelog on the saucy-changes ML though
<achiang> ogra_: what is the saucy-changed list? what's the address? i'll go subscribe there
<ogra_> achiang, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/saucy-changes
<ogra_> achiang, note that evey upload to saucy shows up there ... can be high volume at times
<achiang> ogra_: :-/
<achiang> ogra_: well, thanks anyway. i joined up
<ogra_> we are late enough in the cycle that it isnt actual high volume atm ... except when kubuntu uploads their whole stack at once
<asac> Saviq: timp: how is the testing going?
<asac> sil2100: ^^
<ogra_> asac, did you see the discussion with stgraber above ?
<ogra_> asac, we either have another release today or cant do one tomorrow
<rsalveti> davmor2: can you test https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/prov-fix/+merge/185839 ?
<stgraber> asac: basically because our image IDs are currently out of sync between saucy and saucy-proposed, the next migration will be special (will trigger a bunch of delta generation), I'd like to be the one doing that one in case anything goes wrong.
<rsalveti> davmor2: should have the fix for bug 1226071
<ubot5> bug 1226071 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Maguro: NM indicator says I have 3g, browser says can't find homepage" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226071
<ogra_> asac, looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130916.1.changes  i would say we should be safe to just send 16.1 out if the tests for these two apps dont show regressions ...
<stgraber> asac: problem is, I'm around today and completely unavailable tomorrow
<stgraber> asac: so I'd recommend either doing another migration today or waiting until Wednesday
<sil2100> asac: still testing on mako
<stgraber> any migration after that point should be safe as all deltas will have been pre-calculated during the import (the first promotion will make the channel build IDs sync again)
<ogra_> plars, for touch_ro #50 the total for maguro doesnt seem to fit on the dashboard
<Saviq> asac, couldn't get a hold of timp
<plars> sergiusens: looks like we got a new touch_ro build, but we're getting this: ERROR:phablet-flash:local variable 'recovery_path' referenced before assignment
<plars> ogra_: looking
<ogra_> thx
<sergiusens> plars, strange, I haven't updated the tools
<sergiusens> plars, can I see the logs
<sergiusens> ?
<ogra_> oh, who triggered 16.2 ?
<ogra_> cjwatson, was that you to test something ?
<plars> ogra_: looks like notes_app was missing somehow, but we got a new build now
<plars> ogra_: I think stgraber
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> ogra_: No, I haven't touched it
<stgraber> ogra_: that was me, I triggered one right before the server switch as the switch needed a pending image to work properly
<ogra_> stgraber, we are explicitly on manual, please coordinate with asac before triggering builds
<mterry> racarr, why does unity-system-compositor hard-depend on xorg?  I thought we wanted to use it for touch too
<plars> sergiusens: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-install-and-boot/143/console
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, I didn't get the memo apparently, can you make sure that kind of change is communicated to the rest of the cdimage team?
<sergiusens> plars, I'm guessing it's the daily-proposed saucy-proposed change
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, sorry
<ogra_> will tell yoou next time
<stgraber> sergiusens: I'll prepare a branch for phablet-flash to deal with some of the server side changes
<sergiusens> stgraber, I'm sure it's the is_device_file thing I have
<sergiusens> stgraber, already on it
<stgraber> sergiusens: so there are two things, the first thing is that you want to use either devel or stable by default instead of daily, the second is that the server will start to transition from grouper-<version>.tar.xz for the device files to device-<version>.tar.xz (where version is a sha256 hash)
<om26er> I am seeing this while I try to flash new image http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115524/
<om26er> stgraber, ^
<sil2100> timp, asac, Saviq: actually... I get the same number of failures for the old unity8 and UITK
<stgraber> om26er: I think that's the bug sergiusens is currentl fixing, looks like the client is assuming the file paths are guessable, which they're not
<stgraber> om26er: you can use --channel=devel and that should work
<sil2100> timp, asac, Saviq: so at least it doesn't seem to be a regression
<om26er> stgraber, right, but I am wanting the "tested" image to do my testing on the phone. I'll wait for the bug to get fixed probably
<stgraber> om26er: devel is the tested image
<stgraber> om26er: devel-proposed is the untested image
<om26er> stgraber, ah - ok. trying
<om26er> stgraber, btw its now downloading the whole image again (ubuntu-20130914.1.full.tar.xz) shouldn't it be resumable or something ?
<asac> stgraber: how often did you rerun?
<om26er> sucks for the case where you have pretty slow internet
<ogra_> asac, only once
<asac> sil2100: i think unity8 needs to be run differnlty
<stgraber> om26er: phablet-flash always re-downloads everything, if you want deltas, you need to update from the device itself
<asac> sil2100: check with sergiusens
<stgraber> asac: I just did one build right before I switched the server to the new code
<ogra_> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130916.2.changes
<om26er> stgraber, right, but it had downloaded that same file ubuntu-20130914.1.full.tar.xz completely a few minutes ago
 * ogra_ wonders why we have devicemapper on the image at all 
<stgraber> om26er: I suspect phablet-flash caches per channel name, so since you passed a different one, it's re-downloading everything
<sergiusens> stgraber, that is the case
<sil2100> sergiusens: ping
<sergiusens> sil2100, hey
<om26er> hmm, ok. that should be fine then
<stgraber> mfisch, ssweeny, cwayne: I'm doing a test run of a customized image, if that works, I'll officially consider saucy-customized as ready :)
<ssweeny> stgraber, awesome!
<cwayne> stgraber, great! thanks :D
<mfisch> stgraber: where do the scripts that do all this work live?
<stgraber> mfisch: it's running on nusakan and the code is at: lp:~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/
<sil2100> sergiusens: is there a specific way we need to run unity8 to get the AP tests running?
<sil2100> sergiusens: on the device that is
<sergiusens> sil2100, you would need to stop it
<sergiusens> sil2100, there's a blocked branch from thomi that adds upstart/click support
<sergiusens> sil2100, it would be interesting to try out setting up the test class to use upstart
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, before running the AP tests, I need to kill unity8 ?
<sergiusens> sil2100, not kill, stop, as in /sbin/initctl stop unity8
<ogra_> why doesnt the AP test do that automatically ?
<sil2100> sergiusens: is that how it works for the current version that's released in the image?
<sergiusens> ogra_, sil2100 because it was added to phablet-test-run (-n)
<ogra_> sergiusens, which is what sil2100 runs i thought
<sil2100> Didn't use -n
<ogra_> ah
<stgraber> mfisch, ssweeny: Oh, fancy background, so I guess that channel works.
<mfisch> awesome
<stgraber> mfisch, ssweeny: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=devel-customized
<boiko> nerochiaro: it should run ok, as long as you first run ofono-setup
<stgraber> mfisch, ssweeny: have fun
<mfisch> I'm going to try it now
<stgraber> mfisch: it should be looking for new tarballs every minute and publish updates automatically
<sergiusens> stgraber, mfisch not yet
<mfisch> stgraber: we're meeting with some folks tomorrow to discuss setting up a mirror infrastructure, so if any of this is documented other than the code, I'll take a link
<sergiusens> you'll break
<Saviq> sil2100, what device, btw? on mako I just got 21 OK
<mfisch> sergiusens: stgraber just tried it
<sergiusens> mfisch, well recovery should break
<popey> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1225028 happens with the latest update on the read-only image today.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225028 in Unity 8 "Can't launch any of the default icons on the Launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kgunn> popey:
<kgunn> popey: sorry..not familiar with "read-only" image....
<sergiusens> plars, stgraber mfisch https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/update-updates/+merge/185856
<stgraber> sergiusens: I think only the daily and daily-proposed channels are broken at the moment
<stgraber> sergiusens: though they'll all be broken pretty soon :)
<popey> kgunn: the image on the phone if you "phablet-flash ubuntu-system" - the current flavour du jour
<sergiusens> stgraber, well I shouldn't be able to find the recovery image, right?
<kgunn> popey: ok...yea
<stgraber> sergiusens: shouldn't that be "defaults to stable"
<sergiusens> stgraber, since it's now s/$device_name/device/
<kgunn> popey: i just flashed ubuntu-system because rick had claimed the same thing in a bug
<sergiusens> stgraber, right
<kgunn> but it worked for me...
<kgunn> are you on N4 or GN ? popey
<stgraber> sergiusens: no, it's going to be "device" for all newly imported images but saucy and saucy-customized are based on old images and so still use $device_name
<popey> kgunn: n4, unity 7.81.3+13.10.20130912
<sergiusens> stgraber, should I add an 'or' in there then?
<stgraber> sergiusens: oh and as a result, your code will still fail... you need to support both for now, hopefully in 20 days, all the old names will be gone
<stgraber> sergiusens: right
<sergiusens> stgraber, ok, fixing
<stgraber> sergiusens: also, are you for some reason assuming that the device tarball is always under <channel>/<device>/? the error om26er pasted earlier seemed to indicate that
<sergiusens> stgraber, I'm not assuming anything, it's building the paths from the json... but I can check.... I had no failures with my MR
<stgraber> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115524/ shows phablet-flash trying to grab the tarball from https://system-image.ubuntu.com/daily/mako/mako-20130913.full.tar.xz instead of https://system-image.ubuntu.com/saucy/mako/mako-20130913.full.tar.xz
<plars> sergiusens: trying it now
<stgraber> so it's either some caching problem somewhere or a phablet-flash bug as index.json definitely points to the right path (just confirmed)
<sergiusens> plars, wait one sec, applying a couple of unseens
<plars> ok
<kgunn> popey: thanks....looking
<sergiusens> stgraber, it is most likely a caching issue (they are in the lab after all)... I just flashed with no issues here (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/phabletutils/ubuntuimage.py#L41)
<sergiusens> stgraber, it's the same code you gave me file_uri='%s%s' % (uri, entry['path']) ... uri is built from json
<stgraber> sergiusens: yeah, the code looks right
<sil2100> Saviq: on mako, yes
<sil2100> Saviq: running with the -n command now, but first it died
<sil2100> I got 21 OK when running once before as well, not sure why
<nerochiaro> boiko: it tells me it can't "import Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1"
<boiko> nerochiaro: did you install the package or manually built from a branch?
<boiko> nerochiaro: the package should install the deps automatically, but if you are building from a branch, you need to install the deps manually
<boiko> nerochiaro: in that case it is: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony0.1
<boiko> nerochiaro: but I think it will request a few more before it runs
<Saviq> sil2100, does it also take *a lot* of time to launch unity8 for you?
<asac> sil2100: Saviq: whats the one line summary of unity8/sdk landing issues?
<Saviq> asac, I've not yet reproduced
<sil2100> Saviq: don't have too much comparison... it looks more or less ok
<ogra_> Saviq, thats about 1min of our boot :)
<sil2100> asac: I think it's green I guess, but we seem to be having testing problems
<sil2100> Saviq: you're running latest UITK and unity8 from daily-build PPA, right?
<ogra_> Saviq, last time i did a bootchart it was the hud and indicator services that held it back from starting for a while
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<ogra_> (but thats a while ago ... i should probably run a new one soon)
<sergiusens> plars, stgraber ok, just tested with daily-proposed, works
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, we have the hud client blocking while hud didn't start (have to fix that)
<timp> sil2100: which fails did you find for unity8? new unity8 + new uitk fails.
<sergiusens> mfisch, can you test the MR I gave you with custom?
<Saviq> ogra_, shouldn't be the case for indicators, IIRC
<cyphermox> rsalveti: did you have time to review
<sergiusens> plars, can you test now?
<timp> sil2100: how about combinations with the "stable" versions of either package?
<plars> sergiusens: awesome, are you going to rebuild in the ppa?
<mfisch> sergiusens: sure, the existing code worked, but I can redo also
<plars> sergiusens: will test it locally, would like to have a new package in the ppa for updating in the lab though
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah, tedg said back then it would be fixed ... i didnt do a new bootschart to verify yet
<sergiusens> plars, well, if it gets approved and we can get daily-release to get it built, it would be automatic
<sergiusens> mfisch, yeah, strange, the MR worked?
<timp> sil2100, Saviq I got 12/21 fails with stable unity8, new uitk
<timp> on maguro
<nerochiaro> boiko: i'm building from source and running it in place
 * sergiusens goes for quick lunch
<Saviq> asac, timp I got hud segfaulting
<boiko> nerochiaro: ok, so you'll have to install the runtime dependencies by hand
<Saviq> hud-service, that is
<stgraber> sergiusens: cool
<nerochiaro> boiko: so basically the dialer app depends on the old telephony app ?
<Saviq> asac, which might be causing the issues (as shell is blocked by hud service not being there)
<tedg> ogra_, To be clear, I didn't say it would be fixed.  I said it was known, we haven't scheduled fixing it yet.  It requires getting the voice code out of the main thread.
<ogra_> tedg, well, i was referring to the indicator service ...  when we had the conversation chewie was still around
<tedg> Oh, I thought you were talking about HUD blocking in some cases.
<tedg> ogra_, What's the other issue?
<ogra_> i think indicators got fixed since ... but i didnt do a new bootchart to verify that
<sil2100> timp: uhh, ok, let's wait
 * tedg got confused in the backlog
<ogra_> tedg, well, the session takes about 1min to start ... back then it were hud and indicators ... so today its likely the hud only
<ogra_> (to sum up the backlog)
 * om26er wonders why don't we flash touch recovery on the phones instead
<tedg> Hmm, okay.  It'd be interesting to see your next bootchart
<tedg> ogra_, Can we put some of the mobile targets in the daily chart that we're generating for desktop?
<ogra_> tedg, you mean the bootchart ?
<tedg> ogra_, Yea
<ogra_> tedg, talk to QA ... :)
<mfisch> sergiusens: that branch worked, assuming I tested it properly
<mathomastech> I am trying to install ubuntu touch on my first gen nexus 7. I have followed all the direction on cannonicals website, but when I run phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup it always results in this error message ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255
<mathomastech> and hangs on the dead android with red ! icon.  Anyone run into this issue?
<mterry> sergiusens, is there a trick to flashing from daily-proposed?  I seem to get an error when doing so
<sergiusens> mterry, there's been a couple of server changes that require some changes that are landing soon
<stgraber> sergiusens: btw, sorry I forgot about the device- change, I should have known it'd break phablet-flash...
<mterry> stgraber, ah yeah, that looks like it's my error
<mterry> stgraber, is there a workaround or should I just wait for a phablet-tools update?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yes, just installing and rebooting
<rsalveti> took a while to build :-)
<sergiusens> stgraber, np
<lool> mterry: read-write image would likely work
<lool> mterry: cdimage one that is
<mterry> lool, but those are for chumps
<stgraber> mterry: or just locally apply: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/update-updates/+merge/185856
<lool> mterry: indeed  :-)
<mterry> stgraber, OK thanks
<sergiusens> mathomastech, I think I know what's going on here. can you first phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b as workaroung and then flash the system stuff?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: alright
<stgraber> mfisch: are you guys planning on releasing a new customization tarball in the next few hours? would be nice to confirm the auto import works and that you get some deltas generated for it.
<mfisch> stgraber: we can force something
<Saviq> sil2100, can you check if you have a hud-service crash report in /var/crash?
<Saviq> sil2100, I suspect bug #1226134 to be our culprit
<ubot5> bug 1226134 in hud (Ubuntu) "hud-service crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226134
<stgraber> mfisch: would be nice if you could get a build with at least one file changing so we can check the delta
<mathomastech> sergiusens: ERROR:phablet-flash:Command '['rsync', '-l', 'rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current']' returned non-zero exit status 10
<mfisch> stgraber: okay, we have an extranneous file in there, I can delete it, is that sufficient?
<stgraber> mfisch: yep, that should result in an empty delta tarball with that file listed in removed_files
<sergiusens> mathomastech, are you behind a proxy or firewall that blocks rsync?
<mfisch> ssweeny: I'm going to remove the unused wallpaper from sevilerow per discussion above
<stgraber> mfisch: it's probably going to be the smallest diff ever generated by system-image :)
<ssweeny> mfisch, ack
<Saviq> sil2100, which might actually be bug #1183130 or bug #1193700 but the trace is crap
<ubot5> bug 1183130 in hud (Ubuntu) "hud-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183130
<ubot5> bug 1193700 in hud (Ubuntu) "hud-service crashed with SIGSEGV in hud_token_list_distance()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193700
<sergiusens> plars, I'll leave the Happrove  to you ;)
<plars> sergiusens: I can't top approve it
<plars> sergiusens: I did ack it though
<sergiusens> plars, ok, ping when you approve and I'll do it myself
<plars> sergiusens: already did
<sergiusens> mfisch, custom works fine then?
<mfisch> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> mfisch, can you ack that in the MR?
<mathomastech> sergiusens: Not sure, it's very likely though. Is there a way I can check?
<mfisch> stgraber: change pushed
<sergiusens> mathomastech, just run rsync -l rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current
<mfisch> ssweeny: do you have a jenkins login?
<mfisch> ssweeny: this college is blocking my VPN and I need to kick a sevile build
<ssweeny> mfisch, not for that instance
<mathomastech> sergiusens: It would appear so. I got a 'Failed to connect to ... ' message.
<graphik> hey there, I have a question about x11 in ubuntu touch. (and yes I red the F.A.Q)
<sergiusens> mathomastech, I'll have to get back to you on this one
<mathomastech> sergiusens: Ok, thanks.
<asac> Saviq: sil2100: ok so you guys say that the autopilots succeed?
<mfisch> stgraber: a build should be done shortly
<stgraber> mfisch: for the internal system-image server, there's no good doc but I'm sure that I can get you something that works pretty quickly, just need to extend one existing file importer a bit to work with remote servers
<stgraber> mfisch: cool, thanks
<sil2100> asac: yes
<mfisch> stgraber: we'll also need to discuss how we (PES) can modify channel.ini
<sil2100> asac: ran it now with -n and it's as I had it in the beginning
<graphik> So I like to ask how probably it is that x11 is supported in the relese of ubunut touch?
<sil2100> asac: so I publish unity8 and sdk
<asac> Saviq: sil2100: or rather saviq cannot reproduce, except a hud crash?
<asac> sil2100: for you the failure is reliable reproducible?
<Saviq> asac, *I'm* not saying anything, still investigating
<mfisch> stgraber: I think the simplest way is for the code that uses it to also check custom unless you have a var we can set or something
<sil2100> asac: the failures were rather reproducible when running tests wrongly (didn't know you had to run them with a -n)
<sil2100> asac: but if you do them right, all is green
<sil2100> asac: so from my side, it's green again for unity8
<mfisch> stgraber: build is complete and posted publicly
<stgraber> mfisch: so I've got no plan to allow a separate gpg key on all our devices, so no, that won't be that simple
<asac> sil2100: wait
<asac> sil2100: -n means?
<asac> sil2100: thats for unity8 tests?
<ogra_> AskUbuntu, stop unity first
<ogra_> asac, ^^
<ogra_> (-n that is)
<asac> sil2100: i think thats correct. did you get a confirm from plars that we run it that way in utah?
<stgraber> mfisch: what we need to do is write a generator plugin for the system-image code which imports from system-image.u.c, unpacks the tarballs, replaces the keys, repacks them and publish them
<asac> sil2100: if so its all ok if its now green for you
<stgraber> mfisch: basically swapping the archive key for yours in the process
<asac> Saviq: did you run the untiy8 tests with phablet-test-run -n?
<sil2100> plars: ping
<stgraber> mfisch: that's the same infrastructure the ports will need. It's not horribly difficult to implement but will need some thinking to get right (especially as that stuff is supposed to all be running as a user, so unpacking/repacking initrd images gets tricky)
<plars> sil2100: hi
<timp> asac: good one :) /me trying.
<plars> sil2100: the question is whether we stop unity8 before running the autopilot tests?
<sil2100> plars: yes
<sil2100> plars: are we running it like that?
<asac> timp: yeah. unity8 is the only test to run like that... app tests should be run by unlocking screen with your hands before running phablet-test-run
<plars> sil2100: yes, we do
<sil2100> asac: ^ so it's green
<asac> sil2100: you got green on mako?
<asac> and timp can confirm on maguro
<asac> sil2100: everything staged and ready for pushing to proposed?
<timp> I got green for all apps on maguro that were green before
<timp> and I am running unity8 with -n now.
<asac> right
<asac> nice
<asac> sil2100: ok once he confirms, push the button
<mfisch> stgraber: is there a way to just host the customization tarball on the other server and leave the core stuff on system-image?
<timp> so, I got green for all apps with the new UITK, but old unity8.
<sil2100> asac: unity8 and sdk are ready, should we push something else as well?
<timp> and now I am running new UITK with new unity8
<stgraber> mfisch: if you don't need to change the ubuntu or android tarballs, yes
<mfisch> stgraber: we would also host device specific stuff there. for a real shipping device, having it all together makes the most sense now that I think about it
<stgraber> mfisch: unless you absolutely need this this week, I'd recommend we setup a meeting next week to try and figure out the next steps (I'm back to work on Tuesday)
<stgraber> mfisch: I suspect 99% of that will also cover the needs for the ports, so it'd be good to address pretty soon
<mfisch> stgraber: I do not need it this week. I will prep Schwuck on the general idea and setup a follow-up for next week
<rsalveti> cyphermox: hm, still got into a state where the gprs interface is up, but it actually failed for nm
<rsalveti> let me try to reproduce with logs
<rsalveti> this is with maguro
<mfisch> stgraber: Jenkins is done, how long for the new image?
<asac> sil2100: only the items discussed
<asac> and tested
<mterry> Is the /persist folder on touch images a folder that will persist across flashes?
<stgraber> mfisch: let me check, it should be importing it a minute after it's done on Jenkins
<mathomastech> I just flashed the saucy-preinstalled-boot-armhf and recovery files. I am going to try using the Ubuntu recovery to unzip and install Touch. Do I need both touch-armhf.zip and touch-armel+grouper.zip?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: syslog, without debug http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115886
<asac> sil2100: can you repeat what you are going to push?
<stgraber> mfisch: and it did
<stgraber> mfisch: it's published for 9 minutes now
<sil2100> asac: one moment
<stgraber> mfisch: with a tiny delta from one image to the next (as expected)
<stgraber> mfisch: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/custom-sevilerow-27.delta-custom-sevilerow-28.tar.xz is the generated delta
<sil2100> asac: ok, so we have the following components ready for release: unity-mir and unity8 from unity8 stack
<sil2100> asac: and ubuntu-ui-toolkit, u1db-qt and ubuntu-html5-theme in SDK
<mfisch> stgraber: version 2 here?  http://system-image.ubuntu.com/saucy-customized/mako/
<asac> sil2100: we dont need qtubuntu?
<asac> for the unity8 update?
<asac> (to get messaging indicator back)
<sil2100> asac: no one told me anything about that, I only upgraded unity8
<asac> wait a sec
<stgraber> mfisch: it sure is (index.json got upated version-2* got published at the URL you just pasted and the tarballs got imported in /pool/)
<sil2100> asac: didn't touch qtubuntu as no one told anything that we need to release platform
<asac> sil2100: if the above was tested and green, push it
<stgraber> mfisch: if you're not seeing them, you're likely behind a tranparent proxy (you mentioned being on a sucky network earlier ;))
<asac> ignore qtubuntu
<mfisch> stgraber: I see them, earlier you said you had to do a rebuild, so I wasnt sure if #2 was right
<mfisch> just updated and am rebooting
<Saviq> sil2100, asac, ok, my mako issues were unrelated (mir-related)
<mfisch> stgraber: the file was not removed from /custom after update
<stgraber> mfisch: no, the earlier fix was a wipe of the channel and reset at ID 1, so ID 1 was what you tested earlier, ID 2 is your new build
<mfisch> got it
<stgraber> mfisch: hmm, that's odd. Can you confirm /etc/ubuntu-build says "2"?
<sil2100> asac: what's up with the message indicator
<timp> asac, sil2100, Saviq: with -n, new unity8 is green with new UITK
<asac> sil2100: it was not visible in the previous build
<asac> sil2100: this is supposed to be the fix we get from the unity8 side
<Saviq> timp, thanks
<timp> ^on maguro
<asac> sil2100: so if you see the messaging indicator now its all good
<sil2100> asac: well, with unity8 here it's still gone I guess
<sil2100> ;/
<timp> asac: so I got all green for new UITK. Let's release :)
<sil2100> asac: so it might be true that we need qtubuntu
<mfisch> stgraber: yep it says "2"
<asac> sil2100: probably.
<mfisch> stgraber: let me check the logs
<asac> sil2100: is it built?
<asac> sil2100: can you try?
<sil2100> asac: no...
<sil2100> asac: we didn't build platform
<rsalveti> cyphermox: seems to be better, but I still got into a weird state once
<rsalveti> cyphermox: and it also worked better for davmor2
<mfisch> stgraber: Applying update: version-2.tar.xz
<asac> rsalveti: is ricmm there?
<asac> oh
<davmor2> rsalveti, cyphermox: I've just rebooted to see if it is still up
<sil2100> asac: I can spin a platform build, but not sure how many components will be ready for release then
<sil2100> I guess more than just qtubuntu ;
<sil2100> ;/
<asac> ricmm: can you help sil2100 etc. to figure why he might not have the messaging indicator fix?
<rsalveti> asac: he should be on
<mterry> stgraber, does the /persist folder persist across flashes?
<asac> he built unity8 and friends, but a fix that was supposed to be in isnt in there
<ricmm> asac: what about the messaging indicator?
<asac> ricmm: its not visible in latest daily
<dobey> anyone got a minute to help me with a nexus 7? i just got one, but i can't seem to do the unlock. the screen is black, but when i plug it in, dmesg shows the new usb device being attached. and pressing or holding the power button doesn't seem to do anything :(
 * timp bbl
<sil2100> ricmm: do I need qtubuntu for the messaging indicator working?
<asac> ricmm: but we wanted to land unity8 and friends that are supposed to fix it
<asac> but the bits we have dont help
<ricmm> no, I personally didnt land any unity8 messaging indicator fix
<ricmm> gerry was taking a look at it but I dont see anything in trunk
<ricmm> greyback: did you ever get to revert the offending commit?
<sil2100> asac: so no fix for messaging...
<rsalveti> davmor2: did it work for you between reboots?
<rsalveti> davmor2: if so, can you also add a comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/prov-fix/+merge/185839 ?
<stgraber> mterry: that sounds like an android partition, so yes, it should
<mterry> stgraber, it points to /android/persist yeah
<stgraber> mfisch: hmm, ok, testing it here now to see exactly what's going on
<davmor2> rsalveti: one second I'm doing 5 see how it goes so far so good
<mfisch> stgraber: are there any more details that I can enable with a switch during update?
<rsalveti> davmor2: ok, thanks
<mterry> stgraber, is there a folder on the ubuntu side that also persists?
<davmor2> rsalveti: famous last words Network ERROR :(
<stgraber> mterry: /userdata is persistent. What do you need to store?
<rsalveti> davmor2: hm, can you get nm and ofono in debug mode so we can have more logs?
<rsalveti> it failed for me once only
<mterry> stgraber, just when I have some code branches I'm keeping on the device, I'd like to not have to redownload/build them after reflash
<isantop> Hi all! Ian@system76 here
<greyback> ricmm: dammit, slipped my mind. Will do now
<davmor2> yeap let me do another reboot and see what happens
<mterry> stgraber, everything under /userdata keeps?
 * thomi waves to isantop
<ricmm> greyback: thanks
<ricmm> asac: ^
<isantop> Running phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b gives me an unrecognized argument error for -b.
<sil2100> ricmm, asac: I'm not sure if I'll be around for re-testing and re-releasing that
<sil2100> asac: I would opt for releasing that tomorrow, there's not enough time for a new re-testing now
<stgraber> mterry: yep
<sil2100> asac: ...or maybe you wanted this fix in the most?
<ricmm> sil2100: tomorrow then, a branch might be up later today but it will certainly be past your EOD
<sil2100> greyback: in what project that revert will be needed? Only unity8?
<ricmm> if it hits soon someone else can get that in
<popey> isantop: omit the -b
<popey> isantop: can you tell me which documentation you saw which said to use -b and I'll correct it?
<isantop> popey, Did that, but then it just downloads everything and stops afterwards. Nexus 7 (2012, non-3G, Currently on Android)
<davmor2> rsalveti: I know this will sound daft,  but when I powered the device down and then backup it was fine, when I reboot the machine is when it seems to fail.  So I'm going to try that too for confirmation and then add some debug settings and reproduce with debug in place
<isantop> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> isantop: I'd recommend doing "phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b"
<asac> sil2100: the whole unity8 landing was just fore the messaging indicator
<asac> for nothing else
<ogra_> fun
<asac> sil2100: however, if we see no regressions
<asac> sil2100: and we have it tested
<asac> we can land it
<popey> isantop: the further examples section on that page is useful
<asac> sil2100: so we move forwrd
<mterry> stgraber, thanks!
<davmor2> teatime brb
<popey> isantop: fixed the page
<popey> thanks
<isantop> popey, I see.
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah, just got with debug
<rsalveti> davmor2: cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6115947/
<rsalveti> and updated the mr
<greyback> sil2100: probably unity8, I need to track down the fail
<isantop> popey, Seems to be working now, thanks!
<Andromofo> anyone running ubu-touch on an htc phone? (especially the jewel/evo 4g lte)
<om26er> sergiusens, how do you delete the openssh override on read-only system ?
<stgraber> mfisch: reproduced the issue here, looking into it now
<om26er> making it rw but will that break my future updates ?
<sergiusens> om26er, look at the email ogra sent on ubuntu-phone
<mhall119> hmmm, can't power off the screen on my N7 after phablet-flashing cdimage-touch
<mhall119> using --pending
<mhall119> is this a known issue?
<asac> greyback: so i was told that the emssaging indicator was fixed in a unity landing
<om26er> sergiusens, cool, thanks
<asac> greyback: i couldnt distill if yuou identified this
<plars> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/update-updates/+merge/185856 still needs top approve I think?
<cwayne> asac: ping
<bnjmn> I'm having trouble updating utouch on Nexus 7. `phablet-flash` seems to work; can access CWM Recovery, but reboots just load black "Google" screen. Can anyone lend me a hand? thanks.
<greyback> asac: well I flashed thins morning's image and it's not there. I'm checking trunk now
<stgraber> mfisch: hmm, that should have worked, everything looks good, so that must have been a bug in the upgrader itself, will look into it after lunch
<mfisch> stgraber: ok, I can retest when needed
<mhall119> anders3408|afk: ping me when you're back, I'd like to get those Find 5 images from you to try them out
<asac> greyback: what is not there ... the fix?
<mhall119> bnjmn: which Nexus 7 do you have?
<asac> greyback: or the problem?
<greyback> asac: the fix isn't there (i.e.no messaging menu)
<asac> greyback: whereelse could that have been landed?
<bnjmn> mhall119, I'm actually not sure; it was loaned from a friend
<asac> sil2100: let me know when pushed
<asac> i think we agreed that we have blessed the package set above, so lets push it
<mhall119> bnjmn: when you phablet-flash'd, did it identify the device as 'grouper'?
<asac> sil2100: even if it doesnt fix what we wanted
<asac> and do the postmortem after
<bnjmn> mhall119: yep
<greyback> asac: I've to see. It could be unity8 problem, or the indicator service itself.
<asac> greyback: qtubuntu?
<sil2100> asac: ok...
<asac> greyback: qmenumodel :)?
<mhall119> bnjmn: and did you phablet-flash ubuntu-system or cdimage-touch?
<ricmm> asac: the problem is most likely in unity8
 * asac throws random package names :)
<sil2100> ;D
<bnjmn> I did cd-image-touch
<ricmm> there was just miscommunication, there was no ened to release as it hadnt landed
<asac> sil2100: we did the best we could then :)
<mhall119> yay, apt-get dist-upgrade and a reboot, now powering off the screen works
<asac> ricmm: but there is a fix in a MP?
 * sil2100 thought that Unity8 had different things
<sil2100> For release that is
<asac> probably, but we wouldnt have scheduled it todeay
<asac> if it wasnt this messaging menu issue
<karni> Hi guys. How can I enable ssh on utouch for run_on_device from unity8 to work?
<karni> root@ubuntu-phablet:/etc/init# rm ssh.override
<karni> rm: cannot remove 'ssh.override': Device or resource busy
<ricmm> asac: no, there is no fix anywhere, it wasnt resolved on friday
<ricmm> gerry is working on it today
<asac> ic
<asac> kk
<asac> come back then once yhou have the fix :)
<asac> hjehe
<asac> not you, but gerry and Saviq and kgunn
<asac> at least we moved more late4st stuff in then
<ricmm> who scheduled it for relese?
<asac> lets move on
<bnjmn> mhall119: I specified "grouper" on `phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b -d grouper`, without specifying it does not work
<asac> ricmm: the techlead/manager of the component
<asac> ricmm: asks
<ricmm> yea, at least other stuff got released
<ricmm> its never a no-op
<sil2100> Ok, so I prepare for publishing
<asac> so saviq and kgunn would ask if they want a new unity8 landing
<Saviq> karni, you on read-only image maybe?
<mhall119> bnjmn: sounds like it might be the new (2013) Nexus 7
<mhall119> which isn't supported
<asac> sil2100: right. do that and lets kick an image once its in
<Saviq> asac, can we just say "yes" implicitly
<asac> Saviq: no
<asac> Saviq: without reason lots of stuff lands before
<asac> Saviq: if yuou fix the messaging menu i want to land it early
<bnjmn> mhall119: I don't think so, friend had Ubuntu-touch working, said it needed an update and now I'm worried I've bricked it
<karni> Saviq: aye, had to fix that. will reboot now, I think that'll help ;) thanks
<tedg> bfiller, The current desktop file for the music-app doesn't have a %u in its Exec line.  Is that on the TODO list?
<mhall119> bnjmn: Nexus devices are pretty darn hard to brick
<Saviq> karni, cheers
<asac> Saviq: above was not "if", but "if and when"
<mhall119> bnjmn: even if something went wrong, it should be possible to recover
<bnjmn> mhall119: well, that's good news
<Saviq> asac, I just have no way to distinguish between "yes, we want it in the image" and "no, we don't want it in the image"
<Saviq> asac, everything we do we want in the image
<asac> Saviq: the messaging indicator fix would be great
<mhall119> bnjmn: if you hold power + both volume keys, can you get it into fastboot mode?
<asac> the rest will probably get in soon enough anyway
<kgunn> Saviq: asac is the only one that might say "no" when you put it in the "landing ask" sheet
<asac> when we try mir
<asac> right
<bfiller> tedg: don't know, popey can we make sure to get this on the music-app list ASAP so it can support being launched from the lens?
<bfiller> popey: see above from tedg
 * popey looks
<popey> tedg: why does it need it? (excuse ignorance)
<stgraber> mfisch: I found the bug, I'm very surprised nobody noticed it earlier though, I guess we're not removing that many files...
<mhall119> tedg: file a bug on lp:music-app and I'm sure it'll be added quickly
<Saviq> kgunn, asac, and is the process that we merge everything in trunk, and keep a list of "not yet landed" changes in the spreadsheet, and once we land it we clear the spreadsheet again?
<mhall119> popey: in order to open the music-app to play a specific song
<stgraber> mfisch: I'll test a fix, if that works, I'll push to the android branch, but it'll take a while until you get an image with the fix...
<Saviq> where landing means promoting from saucy-proposed to saucy, as far as I understand?
<bfiller> popey: so that other apps and lens can launch it via url handler
<popey> mhall119: I'll do it tedg
<mfisch> stgraber: thanks, I'll test again the next time we have an update
<sil2100> asac: unity8 and sdk published
<mhall119> popey: it needs both the %u on the Exec line of the .desktop, and it needs to use the Arguments API used to read and open that music file
<tedg> popey, So that it can get "music-app file:///home/ted/Music/CAKE/Fashion_Nugget/13_-_Italian_Leather_Sofa.mp3" and that works :-)
<popey> got it
<asac> sil2100: cool. can you keep an eye on proposed
 * kgunn waits for asac  to answer Saviq
<bnjmn> mhall119: yep, it lists "grouper", HW version "ER3", bootloader "4.18", Baseband v. "N/A", Signing "not deinfed yet", Lock State "UNLOCKED", etc ...
<kgunn> makes sense to me
<stgraber> mfisch: chances are it's going to be much later than that. My best guess is 2-3 days
<bfiller> tedg: will the url that is passed to the app still be a file url even if the handler will need music://xxxxxx
<stgraber> mfisch: though file addition and changes should be fine till then, it's only file removal that's affected
<bfiller> tedg: same question for media-player app
<mfisch> stgraber: ok, thats fine, we dont have anything to delete ATM
<sil2100> asac: sure
<mhall119> bnjmn: cool, now while it's in that state you should be able to run phablet-flash on it again
<tedg> bfiller, No, it'll be the same URL I'm passed, which today looks like it'll be a file:// URL
<asac> Saviq: for minor stuff just put a landing request in every other day or so (unless you already have one in)
<mhall119> bnjmn: just "phablet-flash ubuntu-system"
<karni> Saviq: :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116015/
<asac> Saviq: like "unity8 bugfixes"
<mhall119> or "phablet-flash cdimage-touch"
<asac> Saviq: for visible features make an explicit request
<Saviq> karni, is it actually mounted rw?
<Saviq> asac, and that means promoting from saucy-proposed to saucy?
<bfiller> tedg: so the caller who wants to invoke the music app would pass you what specifically?
<karni> Saviq: how would I check that.. ?
<Saviq> karni, output of `mount`
<asac> Saviq: not sure what you mwan. you basically ask for us to ensure your latest trunk stuff gets into the archive/image
<tedg> bfiller, Just a sec, let me get a link.
<asac> we land that in saucy-proposed and ensure it gets into saucy then for you
<stgraber> mfisch: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /usr/share/backgrounds/InTouchWallpaper.png
<stgraber> ls: cannot access /usr/share/backgrounds/InTouchWallpaper.png: No such file or directory
<asac> Saviq: we are working on refining this process, so yes its a bit odd
<asac> and anti-CI
<karni> Saviq: sysfs is rw http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116024/
<tedg> bfiller, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/music-video-urls/view/head:/service/dispatcher.c#L97
<tedg> bfiller, Basically satisfy those Regex's
<asac> Saviq: it will soon be better for those that have CI and proper testing if nothing goes wrong
<karni> Can't rm /etc/init/ssh.override
<mfisch> stgraber: good, want me to try it also?
<bnjmn> mhall119: hmmm, that doesn't seem to work. "error: device not found", previously I've successfully run `phablet-flash` while the device is in recovery mode (not fastboot)
<asac> Saviq: just for now let us know once you feel you accumulate stuff that hasn't make it in the image and of course always if you land a new feature
<mfisch> if it's in the touch scrpit I can rebuild the initrd and try it
<asac> Saviq: kgunn: does that answer sufficiently satisfy you for a couple days? :)
<stgraber> mfisch: testing the fix involves manual patching of the recovery image, but the fix was very simple and pretty obvious, I just can't believe I never noticed that problem before
<sergiusens> cyphermox, can you daily release phablet-tools?
<stgraber> mfisch: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=blobdiff;f=system-image-upgrader;h=035625b1bc5e0b4580c85b2998d96ca8d6f11851;hp=d8ef62b43a539148bd4faaf2b2076a83949add1c;hb=69f5587f6843126b7a6af29880d75097dbb3a7a7;hpb=a51672467e2bcc6b686cdbd2b75ae064930feebd
<karni> Saviq: gotta run. I'll try to fight it later this evening. o/
<Saviq> karni, o/
<mfisch> stgraber: thanks, will try after lunch
<stgraber> mfisch: basically the removed file processing was only done on full images which doesn't make any sense since it's the one case where it's pointless, so the logic was reversed...
<stgraber> rsalveti: can I get a new android tarball published to /export on phablet.u.c?
<Saviq> asac, ok, so just instead of quarternouly release, we're doing on-demand release, is that what you're saying?
<mhall119> bnjmn: try "fastboot reboot recovery"?
<Saviq> asac, and is that just for promoting from -proposed, or for quarternouly release to happen?
<rsalveti> stgraber: it should automatically start one in 1 minute
<stgraber> mfisch: unfortunately that means we've got cruft on all our existing devices... so I'll get the fix pushed through, then I'll have system-image.u.c force all our current users to do a full update so that we clean up any extra files from their device
<stgraber> rsalveti: neat!
<asac> Saviq: exactly
<bfiller> tedg: ok, btw line 112 should be dialer-app not telephony-app
<mfisch> stgraber: glad we caught this now
<asac> Saviq: currently yhou have to ask
<tedg> bfiller, Ah, cool.  Will fix
<asac> Saviq: feel free to ask us multiple times a day :)... we pull you on the first moment possible
<stgraber> mfisch: yeah, I'd have preferred to notice it a couple weeks ago, but better now than post-release...
<asac> we surealy wont land you multiple times a day for now though
<Saviq> asac, sorry, which one? I shouldn've have asked "that or that"...
<bfiller> tedg: and as we discussed last week, think we need an application://<app-id> for generic launching of apps by id
<timp> asac: will you take care of a uitk release? it is eod for me now
<tedg> bfiller, yeah, that's there, it's just handled as a special case down bellow
<tedg> bfiller, What we need to add is partial AppID's, ones without version numbers.
<bnjmn> mhall119: that doesn't work, I can `fastboot reboot` or manually select "recovery mode" on the device but `fastboot reboot recovery` doesn't work
<asac> Saviq: its 'on demand'
<asac> Saviq: 'on ask'
<asac> timp: its on its way in
<mhall119> bnjmn: do that then, once you're in recovery re-phablet-flash it
<Saviq> asac, release, that is?
<timp> asac: great, thanks!
<bfiller> tedg: so how would I launch the camera app from the gallery app? what would be the scheme and url
<asac> Saviq: release to archive/image... yes
<mhall119> bnjmn: did it have Ubuntu on it before you started, or was it back to android?
<bnjmn> mhall119: In recovery, I get get an error (one sec to post)
<tedg> bfiller, Assuming non-click, it'd be: application:///camera-app.desktop
<bnjmn> mhall119: it had Ubuntu on it before
<tedg> bfiller, The regex is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/music-video-urls/view/head:/service/dispatcher.c#L236
<bfiller> tedg: I see, what about for click?
<mhall119> bnjmn: does it show up if you run "adb devices"?
<tedg> bfiller, Then it's got to be the full AppID, like $(pkg)_$(app)_$(version)
<bnjmn> mhall119: yep, says its in recovery
<mhall119> ok
<bnjmn> mhall119: here is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116041/
<tedg> bfiller, And I think that's where we have to get a bit smarter
<bfiller> tedg: got it, makes sense
<mhall119> bnjmn: hmmm, make sure you have the latest phablet-tools package
<mhall119> other than that, I'm not sure why it doesn't recognize it if it is a grouper device
<asac> timp: i assume there is noone in sdk team who can help in case there is something bad (unexpectedly?)
<asac> in US time?
<bnjmn> mhall119: I updated them today
<sil2100> I guess timp is AFK now
<asac> sil2100: thats fine
<mhall119> sergiusens: ogra_: maybe one of you can help bnjmn?  I'm out of ideas
<asac> sil2100: do you trhink kenvandine and cyphermox can prep the apps?
<mhall119> sergiusens: ogra_: he has a nexus 7 that identifies itself as grouper, but phablet-flash doesn't recognize as such
<asac> kenvandine: cyphermox: can you prep the apps ffrom the spreadsheet?
<asac> "address-book-service
<asac> dialer-app"
<asac> address-book-app
<asac> ubuntu-keyboard
<asac> sil2100: ^^
<bnjmn> mhall119: thanks for trying
<sergiusens> bnjmn, mhall119 if you are in recovery you need to add -d [device]
<asac> that and the seed change for landing MTP is supposed to go in once we see the image for the last unity8 push
<sil2100> asac: I can fire up the stack right now
<sil2100> And see how it goes
<asac> sil2100: you rock
<asac> sergiusens: python-autopilot ... that one still needs FFe?
<asac> sergiusens: whats the status?
<sergiusens> asac, thomi was handling the FFe
<thomi> sergiusens: asac: it's already landed
<asac> thomi: ^^ ... any progress? want to update the landing page
<bnjmn> sergiusens: running `phablet-flash ubuntu-system -d grouper` now
<thomi> I got the FFE, and pushed the button
<asac> thomi: where?
<thomi> asac: in distro
<asac> thomi: where did you land it?
<asac> thomi: err
<thomi> asac: lp:autopilot/1.3
<asac> thomi: you directly upload without going through CI>?
<asac> thomi: in future, dont do that anymore
<timp> asac: no, we are all in Europe. I may be around for another 90m, but not really able to work on anything.
<thomi> asac: no, it went through CI
<asac> thomi: this feels like has impact on touch image and infrastructrue
<asac> thomi: those we coordinate here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<asac> thomi: go through your lead
<asac> to get it on the list
<thomi> asac: I DID
<asac> thomi: you use the CI system on your own?
<asac> thomi: you didnt get a slot
<asac> thomi: you landed without being scheduled
<thomi> asac: *everything* in autopilot lands with the CI system. Autopilot is not in "ask mode"
<asac> thomi: right. put it in ask mode
<asac> thanks
<asac> unless its not the autopilot we use in images
<asac> touch
<sergiusens> asac, land in trunk is different than land as package
<sergiusens> asac, I thought package was in ask mode, not trunk
<sil2100> asac: what about messaging-app? We want that released as well?
<asac> sergiusens: thomi said it landed in distro
<asac> not sure how trunk lands in distro without package
<sergiusens> oh
<thomi> hasn't it?
<sil2100> asac: or just the ones you listed?
<thomi> it usually lands within a few hours
<asac> bfiller: you didnt ask for messaging-app
<asac> bfiller: we wanted to land your asks from the top...
<asac> bfiller: we can add that as well if you feel its good in trunk
<asac> thomi: dunno. it shouldnt be in auto landing mode i hope
<ogra_> the last autopilot package landed friday
<bfiller> asac: about to test some final MR's that need to land on messaging app
<asac> thomi: nothing lands automatically anymore ... so unless you published from the daily-release stack its not in :)
<ogra_> 1.3.1+13.10.20130906.1-0ubuntu1
<bfiller> asac: should be ready to go after that MR lands
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's probably the one I requested on the list with the Recommends/Depends change
<asac> bfiller: ok, lets skip it then ... if it comes in 15 minutes or so
<sil2100> asac: so for now without it I guess
<thomi> asac: I have no idea about what happens downstream - that's someone else's concern. I got the FFE and landed it in trunk.
<dobey> does anyone know if 2013 nexus 7 has a different "boot into bootloader" process than the older nexus 7?
<asac> sil2100: right
<asac> thomi: right. hence i asked if you landed it on trunk
<asac> thanks
<asac> thomi: so no :)
<bfiller> asac: ok, will let you know. if not we get it in the next time apps refreshed
<sergiusens> xnox, I just setup a new schroot for xcompile and seeing a lot of cmake issues I didn't see before
<asac> thomi: just confusion
<asac> sorry
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, so thomi's change isnt landed in the archive
<asac> thomi: sergiusens: so its ready now? then we can update comment
<asac> and weill look at it tomorrow morning
<asac> where to land it
<thomi> in general we're releasing a bunch of bugfixes to AP that will land in saucy. If we have to go through some big process every time I fix a bug then this is going to get painful very quickly
<ejb_> Hello. I'm trying to flash Ubuntu on a Nexus 7. I've copied the file "saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+grouper.zip" to autodeploy.zip. After I run the command "adb reboot recovery", all I get is a sick Android (the robot with the ! above him). What am I missing.
<xnox> sergiusens: interesting, please pastebin $ dpkg -l & your errors.
<xnox> sergiusens: everything but friends plugin should work just fine.
 * ogra_ goes afk to fight jetlag 
<rickspencer3> kgunn, ralsina I'm having the empty Installed apps scope bug right now
<rickspencer3> bug #1225391
<ubot5> bug 1225391 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Installed Applications is blank after doing a search" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225391
<asac> sil2100: do you need me in next 30 minutes? i will get some dinner going if not
<rickspencer3> anything I can do to help debug?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: we should check to see it it crashed
<sil2100> asac: I guess not, I think I'll have to do a small hack to only release those few apps
<asac> sil2100: i guess its just sitting and waiting if we make it to and from proposed
<sil2100> But I'll manage
<rickspencer3> ralsina, just tell me what to do
<ralsina> rickspencer3: (which I am at a blank on how to do right now)
<asac> sil2100: and see if the apps now flow nicely
<ralsina> rickspencer3: so give me 5' ;-)
<asac> sil2100: ok... before you drop off, definitely quickly ping me :)
 * rickspencer3 looks in /var/crash
<asac> for handover to ken/cypher\
<davmor2> rsalveti: nice
<rickspencer3> nothing in there from today
<ralsina> oh great adb shell crashes
<mhall119> ~
<greyback> asac: this is a working fix for the messaging indicator being missing: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-messages.icon-fix/+merge/185552
<greyback> I've reviewed and approved it
<sil2100> greyback: uh oh! \o/
<ricmm> asac: should land in ~1 hr to trunk unity8, then will need release
<ralsina> rickspencer3: is click-scope running?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: is yours a duplicate of mine? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1221444
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221444 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Empty categories in Applications lens" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kgunn> rickspencer3: "empty" apps installed in the app view seems to be happening regardless of surf flinger or mir
<rickspencer3> ralsina, let me look
<kgunn> just sharing
<rickspencer3> root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/crash# ps -A | grep click-scope
<rickspencer3> root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/crash#
<rickspencer3> so looks like not
<bnjmn> sergiusens: I ran the update (`phablet-flash ubuntu-system -d grouper`) but still have same issue. Only boots to black "Google" screen.
<bnjmn> Any other ideas?
<rickspencer3> ralsina, what is the process name?
<bfiller> asac: just added a request to line 6 of sheet for history-service and messaging-app. messaging-app should be merging anytime now as just approved the MR. history-service already merged
<asac> bfiller: sorry, can you make a new entry
<asac> we already have the other in process and now i dont know what we landed
<bfiller> asac: I did, line 6
<asac> bfiller: that was a new line?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: click-scope
<asac> ok
<asac> bfiller: thats ok
<bfiller> yes, inserted it
<bfiller> should I put at end instead?
<om26er> tedg, hello
<jono> Saviq, hey, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1226187 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226187 in Unity 8 "Unity gets stuck on Home Scope and can't switch to other scopes" [Undecided,New]
<asac> bfiller: its fine... we move it if we cant pick it up
<rickspencer3> ralsina, then it looks like it is not running
<Saviq> jono, yes, we were unable to reproduce
<asac> bfiller: both need to go in together? if so ping sil if both are done
<tedg> Howdy om26er
<ralsina> rickspencer3: ok, the problem is that it's not restarting
<asac> bfiller: sil2100 and me at bets
<om26er> tedg, I reported bug 1226145 does that sound like something in indicator-network to figure or is it deeper in the stack ?
<rickspencer3> ralsina, nothing with "click" or "scope" seems to be running
<ubot5> bug 1226145 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network indicator says 'No Signal' when the phone is started" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226145
<ejb_> hello everyone
<jono> Saviq, so I think it is when you try to launch a click app and the click app doesn't load
<Saviq> jono, but will look again tomorrow when dednick comes back - he's the only one that has a Nexus7
<jono> Saviq, I have this on a N4
<Saviq> jono, oh ok, same steps?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: nothing with scope? not even unity-scope-home?
<sergiusens> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116145/
<rickspencer3> ralsina, oops, I stand corrected
<sergiusens> xnox, lp:~sergiusens/camera-app/click
<ralsina> rickspencer3: phew ;-)
<rickspencer3> ralsina,
<rickspencer3> root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/crash# ps -A | grep scope
<rickspencer3>  2155 ?        00:00:02 unity-scope-hom
<rickspencer3>  2179 ?        00:00:02 unity-scope-loa
<rickspencer3>  4653 ?        00:00:00 unity-scope-loa
<ralsina> rickspencer3: ok, so no click-scope, it seems it either is failing to start or crashed and is not restarted, or killed and not restarted
<jono> Saviq, so I just tried to load Karma Machine which doesn't load at all and then tried to run something else (I can't remember what) which gave a manifest error when loading and then I was stuck in the Home Scope
<jono> Saviq, rebooting to reproduce
<davmor2> rsalveti, cyphermox: do you still need a log from me or is rsalveti 's enough?
<sil2100> asac, bfiller: ok, give me a ping once messaging-app merge gets in and I'll re-spin everything
<Saviq> jono, it feels like bug #1221137 and bug #1224186 are related
<ubot5> bug 1221137 in Unity 8 "[dash] open preview disables scrolling in all scopes" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221137
<ubot5> bug 1224186 in Unity 8 "screen lock while viewing a preview page causes device to be stuck on Home scope upon waking" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224186
<asac> sil2100: respin everything?
<bfiller> sil2100: will do
<asac> sil2100: ok. only if thats quick and doesnt make you do even more overhours :)
<jono> Saviq, that sounds familiar
<bfiller> sil2100: it can wait till next run if that's easier
<jono> Saviq, aha!
<Saviq> jono, yeah, bug #1221137 has easy steps to repro
<jono> I just looked at a preview and locked the screen and stuck on Home View
<sil2100> bfiller: how long till it gets merged approx?
<jono> Saviq, so I think 1224186 is the one
<om26er> tedg, thoughts ? :)
<Saviq> jono, ok, I'll mark as dupe, we'll see if you can repro when fixed, ok?
<bfiller> sil2100: I guess that depends on jenkins, top approved 8 mins ago https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/messaging-app/add-quicksearch/+merge/184391
<bfiller> actually I just top approved
<jono> thanks Saviq, perfect
<rickspencer3> ralsina, so, how can I help?
<rickspencer3> try to find repro steps, I guess?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: yeah, no idea how to go further without an actual crash
<jono> ralsina, are you aware of many click apps not loading?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: I'll poke randomly to see if I can make it happen
<Saviq> jono, I can't reproduce it on nexus4, though...
<tedg> om26er, Yeah, I think that's probably an ofono or android backend issue.
<rickspencer3> ralsina, I theorize that a comibination of searching and running click apps may be involved
<tedg> om26er, I'd ping awe_ on it.
<ralsina> jono: I am vaguely aware, but have not followed up on that today yet
<om26er> tedg, bug 1226197 is something that's clearly in the indicator though (just reported)
<davmor2> jono: if you restart your phone do they start up then?  I think I was able to reproduce on one of the gplus apps but not the other
<ubot5> bug 1226197 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network menu shows wireless networks even the switch is off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226197
<om26er> awe_, hello
<om26er> awe_, when my phone starts it shows 'No Signal' for a few seconds after the boot hence the phone (calling/messaging) does not work for a few seconds
<om26er> awe_, bug 1226145
<ubot5> bug 1226145 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network indicator says 'No Signal' when the phone is started" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226145
<davmor2> om26er: which one is wireless network I never see it :D  For me the 3g one is always infront of it
<om26er> davmor2, damn I meant wifi network :/
<awe_> om26er, it take a few moments for the modem to come to life
<om26er> davmor2, thanks, I'll update the bug :)
<awe_> tedg, does the indicator blindly try to read the signal strength, or does it check that the modem is online first?
<davmor2> om26er: for me it is that 3g is always on display even if the wifi is connected
<om26er> awe_, right, maybe the OS should wait to show unity till the modem is fully up and running then ? which package you think this bug should be moved to?
<tedg> awe_, It checks that it has the connection object and that's valid.  Then it shows the cell strength in that object
<davmor2> om26er: however if you goto settings cellular and disable the 3g in there the wifi is then presented correctly :)
<awe_> tedg, the signal strength is actually a property of the NetworkRegistration object.  Perhaps you need to add some logic to not show "No Signal" if the modem isn't active yet?
<awe_> tedg, when the phone is first starting, it's a different situation than losing signal later on
<awe_> om26er, I saw "No signal" displayed for maybe 1-2 seconds
<awe_> so while I agree this should be fixed, I don't think it's super critical
<tedg> awe_, Hmm, mpt, thoughts? ^
<om26er> awe_, for me it takes ~20 seconds often. though its random
<tedg> Not sure it's really a different state.  I mean, you have "No Signal".  Even if you're just booting.
<awe_> om26er, have you updated/installed today's image yet?  9/14 was a long time ago in touch-time
<om26er> awe_, on some reboot I don't even see the 'No Signal' message at all and the phone runs just fine
<om26er> awe_,  I am 14.1 of ubuntu-system
<om26er> awe_, that's what we should be testing, right? The stable channel
<awe_> om26er, yes...
<awe_> I'm always running bleeding edge
<stgraber> xnox: FYI I'll be updating a new snapshot of android in the next few minuts
<davmor2> awe_: you can't be bleeding nexus maybe, edge didn't meet the target :'(
<awe_> ;)
<davmor2> awe_: couldn't resist sorry, I tried too :)
<awe_> np
<awe_> om26er, could you update the bug to describe that the problem doesn't always occur?
<om26er> awe_, yes I will do that now.
<awe_> right now it reads that every time you reboot, 'No Signal' is always displayed for 20-30 seconds
<bnjmn> sergiusens: I tried running `phablet-flash cdimage-touch` and everything seemed fine until final reboot. However, it seems like it can't mount sdcard and eventually aborts installation
<sergiusens> bnjmn, do a --bootstrap
<bnjmn> *`phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d grouper`
<bnjmn> sergiusens: what's the full command?
<sergiusens> bnjmn, add --bootstrap to that
<bnjmn> thanks, trying it now
<jono> davmor2, yep
<jono> ralsina, yep, a bunch of click apps are in the store but not starting
<ralsina> jono: ok, I'll check that out in a bit
<jono> thanks ralsina
<sil2100> Jenkins is taking its sweet time...
<popey> jono: such as?
<jono> popey, Karma Machine
<popey> ta
<jono> ralsina, rickspencer3 is there a bug for click apps that won't start?
<jono> I would like to have a bug to say which ones don't run
<jono> I will file it if not
<rickspencer3> jono, yeah, I filed one on Saturday
<awe_> ted, any plans to fix the Wi-Fi toggle switching being out of sync?
<popey> -rw-r--r--  1 phablet phablet  497 Sep 16 19:12 com.ubuntu.developer.brianrobles204.karma-machine_KarmaMachine_0.5.desktop
<jono> rickspencer3, have a link?
<awe_> tedg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1220332
<popey> jono: capital letter in the filename, big no-no
<rickspencer3> looking
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220332 in touch-preview-images "Wi-Fi menu shows incorrect state after flashing" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> Exec=aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.brianrobles204.karma-machine_KarmaMachine_0.5 -- qmlscene $@ KarmaMachine.qml
<popey> also there
<jono> popey, can you mail the reviews to ask that they check for these kinds of issues with a little more rigour?
<popey> jono: file a bug against karmamachine and tell them to lower-case-ify it
<jono> popey, can't we just fix this on the server?
 * popey points jono at beuno 
 * jono looks at beuno and folds arms
<jono> brb
<tedg> awe_, Can you update that with ubuntu-bug so we can get the upstart logs?
<popey> jono: unlikely unless we're in the business of doing sed/awk on peoples code before we publish
<rickspencer3> jono, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1225384
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225186 in Unity 8 "duplicate for #1225384 Launcher icons for click apps not displayed after reboot" [Critical,Fix committed]
<beuno> jono, popey, yeah, we're not going to be running apps before they upload
<awe_> tedg, do you have a phone?  It's super easy to reproduce
<beuno> we'll automate as much as we can
<beuno> and the rest, reviews should burry them
<rickspencer3> jono, it was erroneously marked as a dupe
 * rickspencer3 fixes
<tedg> awe_, Okay
<awe_> I'll run ubuntu-bug, but it happens 100% of the time for me
<cjwatson> popey: capital letters are supposed to be permitted there
<cjwatson> popey: not an app bug, a bug in whatever's consuming it and breaking
<cjwatson> jono: ^-
<cjwatson> jono: please don't file a bug on karmamachine for this, it's not their problem
<Saviq> ricmm, hmmm is ubuntumirserver QPA used for anything still?
<popey> until a fix exists for whatever consumes that, the app is broken though.
<awe_> tedg, which upstarts logs do you want?  ubuntu-bug <bug #> doesn't work, cause it doesn't find any crash files
<Saviq> ricmm, it's not set in the unity8 upstart session, but then it's being compared to in unity8's main()?
<cjwatson> popey: honestly, how hard can it be to fix the consumer?
<popey> not knowing the code, pass.
<tedg> awe_, Hmm, odd.  I want ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-network.log
<awe_> tedg, probably because it's not affecting indicator-network
<awe_> hold
<awe_> on
<cjwatson> popey: I don't want to have incorrect memes leaking out to app authors ...
<jcbjoe> hi all i have a question .. im trying to build ubuntu-touch .. it gives me errors on some dependnacies ie libncurses5-dev .. its installed already but it still for some reason isn't installing .. any ideas ?
<cjwatson> they'll be a right pain to shift later
<cjwatson> asac: permission to upload http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116310/ ?
<popey> ok. well over the weekend we had numerous apps posted to the store before a 1AM UK deadline and we had nobody around to own the issue and fix it
<popey> so the workaround was to lower-case the apps
<popey> if there's a better fix, then I'd be interested to get that in ASAP
<cjwatson> popey: do we have a traceback or logs or something of whatever's going wrong?
<jcbjoe> i figured it out
<popey> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<popey> thats all I get from qmlscene when trying to start such an app
<awe_> ted, added an affects distro to indictor-network, still doesn't make ubuntu-bug work; log attached to the bug
<awe_> oh, see you did the same
<awe_> ;)
<cjwatson> popey: I get a segfault
<bnjmn> sergiusens: still having the same problem (even with --bootstrap).
<popey> sudo aa-exec-click -p com.ubKarmaMachine.qmlrianrobles204.karma-machine_KarmaMachine_0.5 -- qmlscene $@ K
<popey> that's what I did
<bnjmn> Seems unable to mount /sdcard in all cases
<asac> cjwatson: i think you can better assess what the regresison impact on our autopilot tests might be
<mterry> bzoltan, I'd like your opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy-noaudioengine/+merge/185568 when you get a chance
<asac> cjwatson: if you know its zero go ahead... if you dont know you can check locally by running a few
<jono> cjwatson, I agree, I don't think a bug needs filing there either
<cjwatson> asac: is there a doc somewhere for running them?
<cjwatson> popey: sudo is inappropriate, surely
<cjwatson> and that's probably why it can't talk to the display
<popey> oh yes.
<cjwatson> anyway, I have a crash file here, will debug as soon as I get a chance
<popey> so yes, I too get segfault
<popey> thanks
<asac> cjwatson: i think there is a doc but i dont know where... its simple: phablet-flash -> make RW -> phablet-network (to setup network) -> phablet-test-run -p AUTOPILOT-PACKAGE-NAME autopilot-suite-name
<asac> cjwatson: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4259/
<jono> thanks cjwatson
<jono> cjwatson, so where should I file the bug?
<asac> i would suggest to run unity8-autopilot and one or two app autopilots that were green there
<jcbjoe> new issue .. im adding the touch deevloper tools right .. it says *Note: replace [dist-codename] with precise, quantal, raring or saucy.
<jcbjoe> im not on ubuntu im on debian
<asac> cjwatson: oh ... you need to manually unlock the screen for the application autopilots; for unity you have to pass the -n option to phablet-test-run
<jcbjoe> can i skip that ?
<cjohnston> sergiusens: what's the status of the changes to phablet-tools hitting the PPA?
<cjwatson> jono: I think it's in qtdeclarative-opensource-src, but how about I take it from here - I've got the crash file and I own the spec saying how click app ids are meant to behave :-)
<jono> ok, thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> asac: OK.  How do I find the suite names?
<jono> can you tag it with "avengers"
<cjwatson> I assume unity8-autopilot is a package name
<cjwatson> jono: Sure.  What's that collecting?
<asac> cjwatson: yeah its USUALLY, s/-autopilot// and replace - with _
<asac> so unity8 for unity8-autopilot
<cjwatson> OK
<jono> cjwatson, we set up a team of people using the phone on a daily basis to track regular use bugs
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<asac> and webbrowser_app for webbrowser-app-autopilot
<sergiusens> cjohnston, waiting for daily release
<cjohnston> :-/
<jono> folks testing are using Ubuntu Touch as their only phone
<asac> cjwatson: yeah sorry. this will soon be automated so we run all the relevant tests easily
<asac> wiuth a single command
 * sergiusens wishes he could trigger one
<sergiusens> asac, I need a new phablet-tools daily released ASAP
<jono> Saviq, if an indicator does not appear, do I file the bug with unity or the indicator?
<jono> I have no messaging menu
<cjohnston> sergiusens: can fginther trigger it? ;-) (or show me how)
<popey> jono: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1225017
<sergiusens> asac, if not, everything will break everywhere as the touch_ro backend made a change in their filenaming
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225017 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator missing from indicator bar" [Undecided,In progress]
<popey> jono: you should check out the avengers bugs dude ㋛
<dobey> sergiusens: hi. i was told you might be able to help. is there any way to flash a new nexus 7 (2013) with ubuntu touch?
<sergiusens> dobey, if it's not grouper, no
<jono> popey, lol
<sergiusens> dobey, there are no ports for it
<bnjmn> sergiusens: I'm still having trouble. Can't mount /sdcard . (even with  --bootstrap). Any thing else I should try?
<dobey> sergiusens: what is grouper?
<bnjmn> dobey, grouper is the code name for the N7 running firmware nakasi (or nakasig)
<dobey> beuno: and where can i see that on the device?
<beuno> dobey, what what?
<dobey> beuno: err, sorry. bad tab complete
 * cjwatson fails to find a whole lot of evidence of autopilot tests actually using click from their console logs, but maybe I'm looking in the wrong place
<dobey> bnjmn: and where can i see that on the device?
<bnjmn> dobey: I'm probably the wrong person to help (troubleshooting my own issues right now, but) can you access fastboot?
<fginther> sergiusens, do you know what needs to be retriggered?
<thomi> cjwatson: AFAIK, none of the current AP test suites use click package support, since it hasn't landed yet
<dobey> bnjmn: yes
<cjwatson> asac: ^- I am therefore extremely sceptical that a click upload could possibly break autopilot :-)  (The unity8 tests seem to still work fine, at least)
<bnjmn> dobey: what does Product Name say?
<dobey> bnjmn: ah, it says flo
<asac> cjwatson: it might break the scope, which might break unity
<asac> cjwatson: i agree its unlikely
<asac> but i dont know
<asac> happy to test your change and have it uploaded
<asac> tomorrow
<bnjmn> dobey: there you go. not grouper
<asac> today i have no additional testing
<cwayne> cjwatson: what was the fix for the click apps? system-level hooks run on boot?
<asac> cjwatson: oh ... for app autopilots you need to unlock the screen
<asac> manually
<asac> before running
<jcbjoe> anyone ?
<jcbjoe> can you build ubuntu-touch without being on ubuntu .. im on debian
<bnjmn> Anyone ever have issues mounting `/sdcard` and therefore just getting "Google" screen. I've Re-flashed a dozen times in different ways. Not sure what to try next.
<wellsb> Any updates on pushing a new version of libaccounts-glib?  (to fix 1220552)
<jono> jasoncwarner, hey
<jono> is there any chance we can fix the date/time in the settins
<jono> settings
<jono> so I can set it
<sil2100> asac: ubuntu-keyboard tests all failed on my device
<sil2100> bfiller: do I have to do something specific to run ubuntu-keyboard tests? Do you know?
<asac> yea
<asac> i kind of felt that this might be busted
<asac> leave it out
<asac> bfiller: ^^
<asac> and have bfiller rerequest
<sil2100> bfiller, asac: I get errors like "Unable to find maliit-server dbus object. Has it been started with introspection enabled?" <- but the keyboard works normally on the system
<asac> sil2100: lets try to rather take the other big
<asac> bit
<asac> that he wanted
<asac> sil2100: yeah that doesnt sound its complete
<sil2100> asac: ok, waiting for the merge to get in...
<bfiller> sil2100: not sure about the tests, need to ask tmoenicke
<bfiller> sil2100: I think you have to start maliit-server in testability mode
<sil2100> Let me try that somehow...
<bfiller> sil2100: so "stop maliit-server" and then "maliit-server --testability"
<jono> Saviq, I think I have another reproducable way of getting the home scope stuck
<jono> load StackBrowser, which currently has an error when you load it with the manifest
<jono> when you tap it it shows the error but tries to show a window
<sil2100> bfiller: there doesn't seem to be a job to stop for maliit-server on my device it seems
<jono> and then go back to the home scope and it is stuck
<sil2100> And running with --testability causes a SEGFAULT here, hm
<bfiller> sil2100: there is, have to be running as user phablet
<popey> jono: how do you mean stuck?
<bfiller> sil2100: sorry it's -testability
<jono> popey, you can't navigate to the other scopes
<jono> to reproduce, show a preview and then lock the screen
<SAI> How many Debice Ubuntu Touch Support?
<popey> jono: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1225400
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225400 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Cannot get to app scope if you leave it with an app detail screen open" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> known bug ☻
<jono> popey, right, but I am saying there is another way of triggering it
<jono> when you get the manifest error
<cjwatson> cwayne: Yeah - haven't tried it with /custom/click specifically, but I can see it running the hooks
<sil2100> Ah, k
<jono> without locking
<jono> updating the bug
<bfiller> sil2100: what command are you using to run the tests?
<popey> gotcha
<jono> popey, also, StackBrowser is broken
<jono> bad manifest
<jono> can you check what the issue is?
<sil2100> bfiller: even when running phablet user stop maliit-server returns stop: Unknown job: maliit-server
<bfiller> sil2100: strange, works fine for me. I am ssh'd in
<sil2100> asac: ok, the messaging-app merge seems to take AGES to finish, I have no time to wait for that
<bfiller> sil2100: or edit the upstart file  sudo vi /usr/share/upstart/sessions/maliit-server.conf and add -testability to the exec line and restart
<bfiller> but shouldn't have to do that
<popey> jono: stackbrowser works here
<popey> jono: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-16-205709.png
<jono> popey, hrm
<jono> doesn't work on my N4
<popey> jono: takes a while to start
<sil2100> asac: ok, that's it for me... let's maybe release those things in the morning
<cwayne> cjwatson: any idea when the fix would land in an image?
<tedg> stgraber, Double checking, this is the right fix? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/lib-suggests-service/+merge/185694
<asac> sil2100: ok
<asac> sil2100: tell me what is ready
<cjwatson> cwayne: Hopefully by tomorrow, I'm just running autopilot tests
<asac> and good
<stgraber> tedg: yep, that should be enough to break the dependecy/recommend chain so that indicator-power would only pull the -dev and the library but nothing more
<asac> sil2100: or what we would need to continue doing
<cjwatson> cwayne: But everything's so much on manual that I probably can't give very exact timings
<tedg> stgraber, Great, thanks!
<cwayne> cjwatson: okay, but then this week is a reasonable expectation then
<cjwatson> Yes
<Saviq> jono, yeah, works here, too
<bfiller> sil2100: the only thing in ubuntu-keyboard-tests is /usr/bin/ubuntu-keyboard-benchmark and it works on my system
<asac> sil2100: so where do the other landings stand?
<bfiller> sil2100: what were you trying to run?
<asac> sil2100: the sdk and unity landings. ..are those in the archive?
<sil2100> asac: unity8 is in the archive, UITK is still in -proposed it seems
<asac> sil2100: what makes it stick?
<sil2100> asac: not sure... as for the apps you mentioned to release, ubuntu-keyboard I would say is not entirely ready, but I could publish address-book, dialer-app and and the address-book-service, just need to finish testing on the device
<cjwatson> The last run was waiting for an autopkgtest
<sil2100> But the stack is ready for release
<cjwatson> But that test finished recently so I think it should migrate next run
<bnjmn> Hey guys. This is what I get after phlashing http://imagebin.org/271103
<cjwatson> (ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<cjwatson> If it doesn't, I'll poke it
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<WACOMalt> Hello, I am wondering if there is a version past the developer preview available for galaxy nexus?
<asac> sil2100: we need to get uitk in
<asac> sil2100: please asses what needs to get done and then i will carry that forward whne you are gone
<cjwatson> asac: I'll make sure uitk lands
<sil2100> asac: cjwatson is on it
<asac> cjwatson: ok. whats the prob?
<cjwatson> I said just above
<asac> cjwatson: ignore that question. let me know once its in, so we can have a new image
<cjwatson> 21:08 <cjwatson> The last run was waiting for an autopkgtest
<cjwatson> 21:08 <cjwatson> But that test finished recently so I think it should migrate next run
<asac> thanks
<asac> kk
<sil2100> asac: shit... dialer-app tests also failing for me
<sil2100> asac: MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on KeypadEntry.value failed: u'123' != dbus.String(u'', variant_level=1)
<asac> sil2100: maybe it expects the new keyboard?
<sil2100> asac: I think it has a built-in keypad
<asac> bfiller: ok to just push addrss-book and addressbook service?
<asac> sil2100: i assume you retried?
<bfiller> ok
<bfiller> dialer does not need new keyboard
<asac> sil2100: then go for just for those address-* ones if the retry fails
<sil2100> Retried... maybe I'm doing something wrong? But it starts the app without pressing anything, just times out
<sil2100> On desktop it was fine
<Saviq> fginther, mediumtests-touch got somewhat queued?
<cjwatson> should I be concerned about autopilot tests failing with "unknown option -- t" (continuing with one "unknown option" for each of the letters in "testability")?
 * sil2100 is wating for a merge to go in but mediumtests didn't even start for the branch
<sil2100> ;/
<thomi> cjwatson: no
<asac> sil2100: right. ignore. bfiller can work on that
<thomi> cjwatson: it's a longstanding issue in qt somewhere, but it still loads the testability library just fine
<cjwatson> maybe that isn't the failure then
<thomi> cjwatson: it just barfs some noise on stdout, that's all
<cjwatson> oh, indeed
<cjwatson> thomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116464/
<asac> yeah, just wait for the final result count :) ... only failures there are worrying
<cjwatson> I can see it launching the app on screen so I don't think I've broken anything fundamental, but would be nice to have a clean run
<thomi> cjwatson: it looks to me like it never starts playing the media
<thomi> cjwatson: MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on MainView.isPlaying failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<sil2100> bfiller: did you try running the dialer-app tests on mako?
<bfiller> sil2100: I only have maguro. I can try there
<cjwatson> this is on grouper; is autopilot known-busted there?
<thomi> cjwatson: no, there are no known autopilot issues that would cause test failures
<badger89> hi i need a help with flashing n7
<cjwatson> I'll reflash and try clean
<sil2100> asac: in the meantime, I publish only the address-book parts
<sil2100> asac: can you note all that somewhere?
<asac> sil2100: sure, so we landed address-book and address-book-servie?
<badger89> is there a problem with flashing and android 4.3? i followed the wiki and i got an error at the phablet-flash stage
<asac> the rest is out?
<Saviq> tvoss__, still a link failure on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/qtubunturl/+merge/181752
<fginther> Saviq, yes, things are backed up today, just lots of mps
<Saviq> fginther, hanks
<cjwatson> asac,sil2100: ubuntu-ui-toolkit landed by itself, as predicted; it's publishing to release now
<asac> nice
<asac> cjwatson: already in madison? or rather wait 5 more minutes?
<cjwatson> Wait
<asac> stgraber: you wanted to do the first image kick, right?
<asac> once ui-toolkit is in, we want that
<cjwatson> stgraber's action is for after the image is built, I believe
<sil2100> asac: published address-book and address-book-service, should be in -proposed soon
<sil2100> I go now, time to sleep
<sil2100> See you tomorrow!
<asac> sil2100: thanks a bunch!!
<asac> well done
<asac> cutomorrow
<thomi> Saviq: so I'm unable to reproduce your SIGABRT autopilot bug. I wonder if unity8 does something strange?
<Saviq> thomi, AFAICT, it just aborts... bug #1226227
<ubot5> bug 1226227 in unity-mir "libmirserver parses arguments and fails if it's not something it understands" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226227
<stgraber> asac: I want to do the first copy from saucy-proposed to saucy once it's passed all the tests.
<asac> stgraber: ok gotcha
<Saviq> thomi, although maybe I just wasn't patient enough, and it was dumping the core...
<Saviq> thomi, let me try to run it again and let it have its time
<thomi> Saviq: thanks
<asac> cjwatson: so did your testing proof that apps also dont suffer in the end?
<asac> for click?
<Saviq> thomi, nope, it just hangs there...
<Saviq> thomi, tried os.abort() on the device, too
<Saviq> thomi, maybe it's qt-backend related...
<thomi> Saviq: the backend hasn't connected yet though
<thomi> Saviq: maybe you want to look at my test case? I may be doing something stupi
<thomi> d
<Saviq> thomi, ok, it looks it's not autopilot itself
<thomi> oh?
<asac> cjwatson: what we expected for SDK/ui-toolkit was:  ubuntu-ui-toolkit, u1db-qt and ubuntu-html5-theme
<asac> cjwatson: i assume all thsoe went in?
<dave_> Hello, a quick question: if I enable usb-audio in my grouper/saucy kernel and attach a USB DAC, would Ubuntu Touch user space be able to make use of it?
<Saviq> dave_, unless jdstrand tells you it's locked down, possibly yes - we're using pulseaudio, and as long as the device is available, I think it should work, diwic could also tell you otherwise if he's around...
<Saviq> s/he's/he'd be/
<dave_> Saviq, this is great! I will go ahead and add the driver now. I assume ~/.pulse/daemon.conf is suppoted as on the desktop side, correct? I'll be back with results :)
<Saviq> dave_, yeah
<dave_> like
<asac> ogra_: so think we want a new image started
<asac> stuff is in that i was waiting for
<alesage> om26er, ping
<om26er> alesage, hello
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I don't understand that failure, it should never happen
<cyphermox> it's like ofono just didn't answer, or something blocked dbus
<cyphermox> I'll dig deeper
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah
<asac> sergiusens: seems ogra is not around. afaik you can also kick an image build?
<sergiusens> asac, yes
<asac> sergiusens: the unity8 and sdk stuff is finally in, so lets do that then (unless you see something running right now)
<sergiusens> asac, nothing is running
<sergiusens> I'll trigger
<asac> ok go ahead
<asac> thanks
<sergiusens> running
<jdstrand> dave_: as Saviq said, it should just work because of pulseaudio
<cwayne> asac: would that unity8 that's in have merges from today in?
<asac> cwayne: unlikely. was a very early cut we did
<asac> cwayne: check the package version in the archive to know for sure
<bnjmn> Hey guys, before I sign off, any ideas on how to fix Utouch on N7 grouper that won't mount /sdcard ?
<bnjmn> Just boots to fastboot, recovery or black "Google" screen
<bnjmn> No Ubuntu Touch
<dave_> jdstrand: hi! And because of pulseaudio 24/96 should also work?
<jdstrand> dave_: I don't know what you mean by 24/96, but because pulseaudio is the one accessing the devices and not the app itself, it should work. if you have pulseaudio specific questions, I'll refer you to diwic
<dave_> jdstrand: 24 bit 96000 khz audio (not supported by some other OS, so this would be really nice)
<jdstrand> yeah, that is definitely not a question for me :)
<janimo> rsalveti, sergiusens are videos playable on the current images? I push the Play button next to the file icon but nothing seems to be happening
<janimo> same with mp3 files under the Music view
<cjwatson> asac: I interrupted testing for family time.  Yes, all those packages went in
<asac> cjwatson: figured myself. will do so next time as well
<asac> thanks
<asac> just wanted to check if you need help or hit and roadblocks on the testing so we can help or so
<asac> stgraber: i am about to do the final missing test for 50 locally here on my maguro
<asac> stgraber: in case thats good, we might want a promotion. is that a valid candidate for testing your code?
<asac> or do we need something that got built _after_ you transitioned?
<timp> asac: I see there is an UITK release. thanks
<asac> timp: yeah. still fighting its way through
<asac> but next proposed image has that
<timp> asac: does CI take the latest image, or the latest released package versions?
<asac> timp: the daily image smoke dashboard taskes the latest image
<stgraber> asac: 50 will be fine for the bits I'm the most worried about (re-sync of IDs between the two channels)
<timp> asac: so would a CI job use the new UITK release now, or should we wait until it is in the image?
<timp> asac: I mean CI for an MR for an app, for example this one https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/new-panel-api/+merge/185222
<asac> timp: CI job... meaning upstream merger?
<timp> asac: it failed so far, but with the new UITK it should work
<asac> timp: did that one fail because you didnt have the latest?
<asac> timp: if so, just give it a try.
<timp> asac: yes, it failed because it used a new function from UITK that was not in the previous release, but is in the new one
<asac> timp: right. so just retry i guess
<asac> then we will know
<asac> i think it apt-get installs the package on top of latest image
<asac> that might bring a new toolkit for you
<asac> or not ... depending on how the packaging is done really.
<timp> asac: does the trigger rebuild link there work for you? I guess I don't have my dns or vpn setup correctly now
<asac> timp: i never did that
<asac> so ... not sure
<timp> well it is not that urgent, can wait till tomorrow
<asac> ok. would love to know what happens :)
<timp> asac: usually I just do an empty commit to my branches to re-trigger CI, but this is not my branch
<plars> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> plars: pong
<plars> stgraber: I'm getting something very strange from your check-latest script
<stgraber> plars: ah?
<plars> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116848/
<asac> bfiller: can you give an empty commit on the webbrowser-app?
<asac> bfiller: to test if the uitk is picked up
<asac> bfiller: see above (timp)
<timp> asac: it is only for this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/new-panel-api/+merge/185222
<timp> osomon owns that branch
<stgraber> plars: oh yeah, looks like it got a bit confused, let me patch it up quickly to support both the old and new way of getting that info
<plars> stgraber: thanks
<asac> timp: you could repropose i guess
<asac> but well... you can also wait then
<timp> asac: or someone with a proper vpn setup can "Click here to trigger a rebuild:
<timp> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/webbrowser-app-ci/330/rebuild
<asac> timp: how do i log in there?
<asac> timp: "publish again" button?
<asac> fginther: can you retry the job above?
<timp> asac: at the bottom of the CI messages on the MR page are links to trigger rebuild
<timp> I gott go now. cu tomorrow
<asac> timp: thanks
<fginther> asac, timp, yes
<asac> thanks
<rsalveti> janimo: hm, music-app should work, not for video I'm not sure if it's integrated with the file-browser or such
<rsalveti> as the video lens is empty now
<asac> popey: are you using build 50 by coincident :)?
<stgraber> plars: plars http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/view/head:/utils/check-latest
<popey> asac: nope
<janimo> rsalveti, also how often should the mediascanner service (?) update the views? I adb push files under Music or Video but they do not show up
<stgraber> plars: basically, new images now store the triplet in the description field and the filenames are now based on sha256 of the source file (to avoid any double import and to speed up processing)
<janimo> what triggers a rescan?
<rsalveti> janimo: not sure if that is worked as expected yet, let me push some files to check
<stgraber> plars: the code change I just did isn't ideal as eventually we'll want to use the description field for an actual update description, but by then all of the image pool will have the new json metadata files and I'll be able to change the code to rely on that instead
<popey> asac: how can I tell what version I *am* running?
<asac> popey: you think its safe to publish it without testing given that we saw just these changes: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130916.1.changes ?
<stgraber> plars: so in short, as long as you use check-latest from that branch, you should be fine :)
<asac> i feel it is ... we have same pass rate on dashboard etc.
<popey> asac: I am flashing my device right now
<asac> popey: i have no idea :) ... i think you could guess from the media-info
<popey> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed
<popey> that's sufficient?
<plars> stgraber: I am using it from the branch always, but it looks like the formatting has now changed, so I need to adjust the regexp I guess
<stgraber> plars: ah, how so?
<asac> popey: no ... -1 i think
<asac> popey: --revision -2
<asac> popey: double check that you see 50: getting downloaded.,.. otherwise aboard
<asac> abort :)
<stgraber> plars: oh, I see, that's my fault, let me fix that
<ricmm> Saviq: I assume gerry got you up to date
<ricmm> with the current mir/sf works in unity's main()
<popey> Saving to: ‘/home/alan/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/saucy/ubuntu/ubuntu-20130910.2.full.tar.xz’
<popey> i see no 50 there asac
<asac> popey: thats not correct i think
<Saviq> ricmm, somewhat, yes, I was just wondering, since nothing actually *sets* QT_QPA_PLUGIN=ubuntumirserver
<asac> popey: 50:20130916.1:20130911.3
<popey> asac: that was me doing  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --revision -2
<asac> popey: try -3 then?
<popey> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu/ubuntu-20130905.1.full.tar.xz
<asac> popey: oh sorry, misread above ... you probably need -1 :)
<asac> that works
<asac> htought you had 16.2 not 10.2
<popey> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu/ubuntu-20130913.full.tar.xz
<popey> thats -1
<asac> popey: did you drop --channel=... ?
<asac> thats still needed
<rsalveti> janimo: hm, music-app was able to see my new files, but I get no sound
<popey> ok.. so
<popey> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed --revision -1 -d mako
<ricmm> Saviq: has to be set somewhere, cant remember where tho
<stgraber> plars: ok, pushed another commit to get you something closer to the previous output
<asac> popey: what does that give you?
<popey> uh
<popey> INFO:phablet-flash:Downloading https://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ubuntu-9cd83d85c3e1433dfa25524bd65251f882c9b2ceebe3838140b08de20e681715.tar.xz to /home/alan/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/ubuntu-9cd83d85c3e1433dfa25524bd65251f882c9b2ceebe3838140b08de20e681715.tar.xz
<asac> omg
<asac> stgraber: how to find out if he is downloading the right one?
<stgraber> plars: the only change is that instead of seeing mako= you'll see device=
<Saviq> ricmm, ah ok, found it
<Saviq> ricmm, tricksy
<asac> popey: could be you need latest p-f https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+files/phablet-tools_1.0%2B13.10.20130916.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ricmm> Saviq: where is it? remind me
<plars> stgraber: my regexp is flexible enough to deal with that, as long as the order is the same
<ricmm> I forget
<karni> Hi guys. Can you tell me how to rm /etc/init/ssh.override so I can use the run_on_device from unity8 trunk?
<Saviq> ricmm, main()
<ricmm> there you go
<karni> I do have .writable_image in /home/phablet
<ricmm> its set before the QGuiApplication is created
<stgraber> plars: right, the fix I pushed will give you the same order and the same format string, s/mako/device/ should be the only remaining change
<plars> stgraber: that should fix it according to my local testing, thanks!
<Saviq> ricmm, if QPA.startsWith("ubuntumir"): setqpa("ubuntumirserver")
<Saviq> ricmm, in ~pseudocode
<karni> I can touch a file in /etc, so I have root access and writable partition. I can't rm /etc/init/ssh.override though.
<ricmm> Saviq: yea
<cjwatson> karni: You don't need to rm it, just empty it
<ricmm> Saviq: its all to enable the "supports both SF and Mir" transition
<karni> cjwatson: oh
<Saviq> ricmm, which is *so* hackish ;)
<cjwatson> >/etc/init/ssh.override
 * karni tries
<Saviq> ricmm, yeah, I know
<ricmm> Saviq: gets better then you reach the QLibrary
<stgraber> asac: doesn't phablet-flash tell you what version it's flashing?
<Saviq> ricmm, don't want to :D
<asac> stgraber: popey seems to not get that info
<cjwatson> karni: (You can't rm it because that single file is bind-mounted)
<Saviq> asac, the message menu fix should land within minutes
<popey> asac: installed new p-f
<popey> Setting up phablet-tools (1.0+13.10.20130916.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<plars> asac: I can either stop the current run and it will start 52, or I can go back and fix the 51 versions in the job description
<stgraber> asac: anyway, that file isn't from 50, it's from 51
<karni> cjwatson: I see, thank you. rebooting, hope this helps :)!
 * Saviq afk
<popey> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116884/
<asac> popey: ok guess its -2 indeed according to what stgraber said
<popey> --2013-09-16 23:09:32--  https://system-image.ubuntu.com/saucy-proposed/ubuntu/ubuntu-20130916.1.full.tar.xz
<stgraber> yeah, we're currently at 52, so if you want 50, you'll need -2
<asac> popey: that looks good
<popey> ok, flashing
<asac> goodie
<popey> (once I clear out some crap from my disk)
<popey> ssd filled up with all this nonsense ☻
<popey> adb reboot recovery
<popey> bah
<cjwatson> asac: music and weather app tests are fine with new click, as are unity8 tests.  uploaded
<asac> cjwatson: thanks. rock on
<cjwatson> I guess there was just some random junk in my environment before
<asac> cjwatson: maybe. unfortunately, tests are still flaki ... in particular if something happens like a crash in the background
<asac> but its more 1 out of 5-10 times failing
<cjwatson> this was reliably broken before.  whatever, it's fine now
<asac> k
<asac> ogra_: if you are avail to do a call test on maguro 50, that would be great ... otherwise we will just bless it as there were just two packages
<karni> cjwatson: ssh still seems broken :( ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116901/
<asac> after popey confirms its good
<cjwatson> oh, I was running the app tests with phablet-test-run -n, maybe that was my fault then
<asac> right
<asac> thats it
<plars> cjohnston: just the unity8 one with -n
<asac> app tests need stupid manual unlock
<asac> because noone can agree what to do :)
<cjwatson> karni: see if sshd is actually running
<karni> cjwatson: heh.. that was the problem. thank you!
<cjwatson> karni: now it's weird that it wouldn't have been, after you cleared /etc/init/ssh.override and rebooted
<cjwatson> karni: so (a) check that /etc/init/ssh.override is still empty, (b) look in /var/log/upstart/ssh.log to see if that has anything
<karni> cjwatson: yes, ps ax|grep ssh returned nothing
<karni> ok
<karni> ssh.override still empty
<karni> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /var/log/upstart/ssh.log
<karni> cat: /var/log/upstart/ssh.log: No such file or directory
<popey> this isn't looking good.
<cjwatson> anything interesting in /var/log/syslog, /var/log/auth.log?  don't paste them here
<popey> ah, finally rebooting
<popey> phew
<asac> popey: dont confuse me :)
<popey> hah
<cjwatson> karni: however, I need to go to bed now.  good luck investigating
<popey> bless
<karni> cjwatson: o/ night!
<karni> cjwatson: I'll just settle with that approach for time being.
<asac> popey: good?
<asac> stgraber: go promote 50
<asac> thanks
<popey> just booted, am testing
<asac> stgraber: oh
<asac> sorry :()
<asac> stgraber: wait :)
<asac> for popey
<asac> i am done on maguro
<dave_> anybody knows when diwic might be around?
<asac> dave_: tomorrow euro time i think
<dave_> asac: ah, ok thanks
<anders3408> anyone knows where i should be able to see logs from running system other than /var/log/* ? like why it fails turning on wifi or some function ?
<cjwatson> some things may be in /home/phablet/.cache/
<anders3408> yes found that one 2 cjwatson :)
<popey> looks good.
<asac> stgraber: ok whenver you want, promote 50
<stgraber> asac: ok
<stgraber> asac: running
<slangasek> sergiusens: I guess you might appreciate that libglib2.0-dev in saucy now depends on python:any instead of python
<asac> stgraber: cool. happy to flash the promoted if that helps once you say its good
<sergiusens> slangasek, great!
<asac> cjohnston: can you change the smoke CSS to only show green for 100%?
<cjohnston> asac: ack
 * jono flashes with 50
<slangasek> sergiusens: can you remind me which package you were tryign to build when you ran into the problem?
<anders3408> just a quick question , this socket that fails in this line, what is that used for : upstart-local-bridge: Failed to bind socket unix:/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge No such file or directory
<anders3408> i mean what uses upstart-text-bridge and what does it do ?
<slangasek> sergiusens: so I can make sure it really works now and we don't have any other issues hiding
<slangasek> anders3408: the text bridge is used to notify upstart of changes in the android container
<anders3408> so like when wifi is ready or modem is ready in the android container it should tell ubuntu via upstart-local-bridge ?
<slangasek> I don't believe it's used for either of those things specifically; the main thing we need it for is to know when android has finished hardware initialization with ueventd
<stgraber> asac: copy completed without a problem, I'm now checking the result to make sure it's sane
<sergiusens> slangasek, it was libnotify-dev:armhf
<anders3408> but uhm it fails pretty much :D slangasek
<sergiusens> slangasek, was the apt selection stuff fixed as well?
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok. 'apt-get install libnotify-dev:armhf' seems to work now... I didn't make any changes to apt, so maybe that bug still lurks somewhere
<sergiusens> slangasek, or do we need to have python preinstalled?
<slangasek> sergiusens: oh, right, the chroot I'm testing in already has python; maybe the behavior is different when python isn't present
<stgraber> asac: looks good to me.
<slangasek> sergiusens: hmmmnope, it still grabs python, not python:armhf, for me
<sergiusens> slangasek, yeah, when it isn't present the python:any dep selects python:armhf
<sergiusens> slangasek, great then
<slangasek> sergiusens: what's the exact command you're running? 'apt-get install libnotify-dev:armhf'? or 'apt-get build-dep -a armhf $something'?
<asac> stgraber: ok let me try flashing i guess
<sergiusens> slangasek, the former
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok.  so, WorksForMe
<asac> stgraber: Downloading https://system-image.ubuntu.com/stable/maguro/version-50.tar.xz to /home/asac/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/stable/maguro/version-50.tar.xz
<sergiusens> slangasek, then I'm good, I'll give it a test later tonight
<stgraber> asac: I guess some users may be surprised to see their device jump from version 7 to version 50 but that's normal :)
<slangasek> great :)
<asac> stgraber: didnt even download new files. so even that worked
<asac> stgraber: we work hard :)
<asac> stgraber: why do they see it upgrading froom 7?
<asac> we had 49 promoted before etc.?
<asac> or were the _old_ users still stuck before todays landing?
<om26er> larsu, hello
<stgraber> asac: we talked with lool about that, before today daily and daily-proposed were run independently, so the images were getting renumbered when they were copied
<asac> oh right
<asac> yeah i remember
<asac> great
<asac> i like it this way :()
<asac> stgraber: do we touch the files at all when copying?
<stgraber> today's change corrects that which explains the huge bump and why I wanted to do the first copy myself in case something got confused
<asac> or is it now an untouched copy?
<stgraber> we rebuild the version tarball, the rest is copied untouchd
<stgraber> *untouched
<asac> ok
<asac> stgraber: we dont have that version in the tarball though, right?
<asac> stgraber: like in media-info?
<stgraber> though this run was special since it had to generate a bunch of missing deltas too (but that was a side effect of the huge version bump, it won't happen next time)
<asac> stgraber: or is that preserved from the initial tarball?
<stgraber> asac: the version tarball contains the data needed by the upgrader. That's the build number (50), server URL, server ports, channel name and some extra metadata (including the version of each of the bits that are part of the image)
<asac> stgraber: yeah. was hoping to have it in the rootfs tarballs etc.
<asac> but well. guess something to figure later if and what would make sense there
<stgraber> so once barry will be done with the client side change, we won't even need to look at media-info anymore, system-image-cli -i will just parse version_detail and show that instead (that'll get you version of rootfs, version of android, version of the customization tarball if any, ...)
<asac> stgraber: oh ... maybe we can use the version tarball to store that info on the device during install/upgrae?
<asac> ok
<stgraber> I'll update the wiki with more info on how the server side of things work with some examples, but will probably wait 10 days or so before doing that as currently the server is a bit of a mess because of the migration from one setup to the other. In 10 days most of the old stuff will have expired so then everything should be consistent and pretty :)
<stgraber> asac: ah, btw, current expiration rules are 10 images for the saucy channel, 20 images for saucy-proposed and 15 images for saucy-customized
<slangasek> stgraber: surely the saucy-proposed channel could be shorter instead of longer, since it's not for end-users?
<asac> stgraber: sounds good. dont thinks we necessarily need to reduce the proposed
<stgraber> slangasek: it actually needs to be longer as it contains delta from both itself and from saucy. If we made it 10 images and we were building more than 10 images between releases to saucy, we wouldn't be able to QA the upgrade
<asac> stgraber: can we at least keep everything that was not promoted?
<slangasek> stgraber: hmm, I thought the -proposed channel always consisted of the saucy channel plus the current to-be-tested image
<asac> slangasek: right. but we might iterate very fast
<stgraber> slangasek: not anymore as asac wanted to have older images in it
<slangasek> yes, but each iteration should involve re-flashing from the last promoted image
<asac> stgraber: so i think 20 is fine for now... if we run out of space we can revisit
<asac> slangasek: we parallelize
<asac> and want to be able to go back
<asac> look back :)
<asac> not go back
<slangasek> hmm, ok
<stgraber> slangasek: nowadays saucy-proposed is an import of everything we ever build, then we can choose to copy any of those over to saucy (version number remains the same, so there may be gaps in the version numbers of the saucy channel)
<asac> i think we can reduce it once we know more
<stgraber> slangasek: every time something gets published to saucy-proposed, two deltas are generated, one from the latest saucy-proposed to the new image and one from the latest saucy to the new image
<stgraber> slangasek: that way the channel is usuable day to day by users who want untested images (and they'll get small deltas) and it's also usable to QA the next saucy update since the source image and delta are in the channel too
<slangasek> um
<slangasek> I don't think it's a good idea to be supporting use of the -proposed channel by day-to-day users
<slangasek> that seems to greatly increase the amount of work required
<stgraber> slangasek: well, that channel has the "hidden" flag set so it won't show up in any UI, but if your device is on it, you'll get updates instead of having to wipe it clean every time
<asac> we can hide it
<asac> not sure what additional work we need
<stgraber> the only additional work is a 2-3min delta generation done automatically on publication, which saves >3min for anyone who has their device on the channel (most of our image developers I suspect)
<asac> we could probably even put it on a separate machine at some point
<asac> stgraber: install worked fine
<asac> thanks
<plars-afk> need to step away for a bit
<slangasek> stgraber: alright, if it's not actually much work then I withdraw my comments
<asac> plars-afk: everything running?
<plars-afk> asac: the tests are all going on 52 now, and the description is happy once more
<plars-afk> asac: I'll cleanup the 51 descriptions later for the ones who ran, when I'm back on tonight
<stgraber> slangasek: yeah, on my side it'd actually have been harder to special case that channel NOT to generate the standard image to image deltas ;)
<slangasek> ok
<asac> plars-afk: thanks. ttyl or tomorrow
<mhall119> anders3408: why must you tease me so?
<stgraber> slangasek: oh, btw, all that stuff also means we now have the alias channels setup like we want post-release and I believe sergiusens' new phablet-flash now defaults to using the stable channel alias
<jono> jasoncwarner, would you mind taking a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1224637 when you get a moment
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224637 in ubuntu-system-settings "Online Accounts aren't added" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jono> gotta run
<anders3408> mhall119:  what do you mean :P
<slangasek> stgraber: ah, great :)
<mhall119> anders3408: your Find 5 build!  I saw pictures of it running this morning and I want to try!
<iBotPeaches> mhall119: just send him the phone, he won :p
<anders3408> im 99,99 % sure that the competition will never end :)
<mhall119> iBotPeaches: I gotta be able to run it before I send it
<mhall119> anders3408: why not?
<anders3408> mhall119:  you have a bit crazy needs that should be fixed before we can win win :)
<mhall119> anders3408: but you got it to boot right?
<mhall119> that's more than any other image I've tried so far
<anders3408> yes im using it now, trying to get that stupid wifi up
<mhall119> anders3408: at this point even if it doesn't meet *all* of the criteria, I think we can still call you the winner
<iBotPeaches> anders3408: :)
<anders3408> im glad that you dont have a goal like need to work after reboot :)
<mhall119> heh, well that would be nice to have :)
<mhall119> but I'll still happily send you a second Find 5 so you can have one for work and one for play :)
<anders3408> there is one single issue that stops display, i can upload the build so you can try it, and explain what you need to do to get display on but you will need adb :)
<mhall119> adb and I are becoming friends, so that's fine
<anders3408> wait a sec :) i can tweak that in the init.find5.rc part :) but that will be a dirty thing :) but it should work
<anders3408> or a simple init.d script
 * mhall119 plugs his Find 5 in to charge
<anders3408> current state of ubuntu on find5 is no major reboots at all, you can launch the apps that is working, sometimes it slow but it works, you can switch between them. you can start camera and shoot images with or without flash and also with front face camera, but you cant watch them after they have been shooted, the file is stored, but its corrupt and you can play ringtones so sound should also work mhall119
<anders3408> so a lineup would be :
<anders3408> you can take pictures with the front and rear cameras but files is corrupted
<anders3408> you can play audio with settings->ringtones
<anders3408> you can launch multiple apps and switch between them
<anders3408> i will keep working on ubuntu touch even if i win the competition caus ill do what ever i can to get ubuntu touch working stable enough to use as dayli driver
<iBotPeaches> anders3408: did you merge that apparmor patch into kernel? for click packages?
 * popey hugs anders3408 
<anders3408> iBotPeaches:  nope
<anders3408> if i get those click thingy correctly they need wifi at least ?
<om26er> which channel have the "tested" images again ?
<mhall119> anders3408: let me play with the image, but what you just said it so much more than anybody else has gotten
<asac> om26er: daily
<asac> om26er: the default when using ubuntu-system
<asac> om26er: tested == blessed
<asac> om26er: the ones on dashboard come from daily-proposed :)
<asac> hehe
 * asac thinks thats what he was looking for
<iBotPeaches> mhall119: not to bash anyone, but the one guy who said he was doing it for "2+ months" didn't really look like he had any idea what he was doing, then anders3408 comes and has working build in 2 days
<om26er> asac, so we should test daily-proposed ?
<om26er> as our daily drivers I meant
<mhall119> iBotPeaches: well there have been many people sending me images since the XDA:DevCon in early August
<mhall119> and they were all got stuck at about the same place before
<iBotPeaches> mhall119: good to hear theres more people interested in porting then
<stgraber> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6117108/
<iBotPeaches> mhall119: at least on xda, most of the ubuntu ports are buggy as hell and no where good enough for daily. hopefully that'll change as ubuntu phone matures
<anders3408> yes iBotPeaches file manager gives permission denied
<anders3408> when creating a new folder :)
<iBotPeaches> anders3408: I just flashed a new build, and borked my android-chroot, going back to working on apktool, where things aren't as maddening :p
<anders3408> iBotPeaches:  oh i know its a tricky bitch getting to run, but when this competition is over we can work all together and ill release sources and explain a bit so we can get things working :)
<anders3408> mhall119: so how are we gonna do this ? im just doing a new build, hopefully you wont need to do anything to get display up :)
<anders3408> iBotPeaches:  oh you just flashed a build on top of an older build ? if comming from ubuntu , first bootup will fail, go back to recovery and reflash , something is odd with lxc container
<iBotPeaches> anders3408: yeah, I didn't know why that was. I just remember I had to double flash a lot
<anders3408> yes, same issue exsist if oyu reboot
<anders3408> mhall119:  did we lost you ? :)
<anders3408> mhall119: music player can play music if you push a file to the device and then chown and chmod the file :D
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-17
<mhall119> anders3408: yeah, I'll be on and off all evening
<mhall119> anders3408: anywhere you can upload the builds, just email me instructions and links
<anders3408> mhall119:  its all uploaded
<mhall119> anders3408: then all I need is an email from you :)
<anders3408> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/107310930968828806488/posts/1EryciLvGLY
<anders3408> i have a video of it to, but music player does work, just a bit tricky to add files and chmod and chown those
<cwayne> huh, weird bug with the messaging app
<mhall119> anders3408: I have the white Find 5, I hope that doesn't make a difference to the build
<anders3408> nope it doesnt :) mhall119
<mhall119> IIRC, they were different sizes storage at least
<anders3408> yes but sdcard aint being used :)
<anders3408> only system and data partition for now
<anders3408> mhall119:  email is being writting now with a  clear guide :)
<anders3408> mhall119:  should i write a guide how to test music app also ? or is it enough that you can test ringtones and so ? i have a video recorded when i tested music app myself
<MDesigner> hey guys, can anyone help me out? trying to get Ubuntu Touch onto my new Nexus 4
<MDesigner> having great difficulty
<MDesigner> despite following the steps here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<MDesigner> at the "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup" part, it reboots the Nexus, which then shows an android with his panel open and a red exclamation point.
<MDesigner> errors: http://pastebin.com/wWYmvnTN
<isantop> MDesigner: Try running this command: phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<isantop> MDesigner: I'm thinking that your device hasn't been bootstrapped yet.
<MDesigner> -b is not a valid option
<MDesigner> which is weird
<MDesigner> oh wait
<MDesigner> now it works. wtf?
<MDesigner> I tried phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b
<MDesigner> maybe that's what failed
<MDesigner> d'oh.
<MDesigner> thanks, isantop. rretrying
<MDesigner> the instructions are misleading, makes it sound like you can just pick ubuntu-system and you don't need to do cdimage-touch. so that's what I did.
<MDesigner> but I guess I'll just stick with cdimage-touch, can't hurt
<anders3408> mhall119: email is sent with a huge guide :)
<isantop> MDesigner: If you want to switch to ubuntu-system after you get it up and running, you can run: phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<MDesigner> ok. any difference, really?
<MDesigner> it says ubuntu-system can be updated over the air. I assume with cdimage there's some other way to update?
<anders3408> mhall119: im afk in the next periode, but hit me up on either g+ or mail :)
<isantop> I thought they both could, but I could be wrong.
<isantop> Anybody know if the "Download [U1]" button works in the dash?
<MDesigner> ok there we go
<MDesigner> now I got an ubuntu logo and some menu options.. reboot, wipe data/cache, etc. I chose reboot. now my phone is stuck at the Google logo
<isantop> MDesigner: you have to let it sit there for quite some time. It won't be done until it's booted into Ubuntu and the terminal has finished.
<MDesigner> oh oops. ok
<MDesigner> so I'll let it sit at the Google logo then. this is a one time thing I take it?
<isantop> MDesigner: Yeah, once it's up and running you shouldn't have to do this often.
<MDesigner> ok
<isantop> If it never goes away from the Google logo, you may need to restore an Android factory image through fastboot, then start over .
<MDesigner> ok
<MDesigner> still at the G logo. hmm
<MDesigner> so, once phablet-flash was done, the phone booted and I was at the Ubuntu logo w/ some menu options
<MDesigner> I wasn't sure what I was supposed to pick
<MDesigner> I just chose "reboot". but there was some other stuff, I forget what.
<isantop> MDesigner: You shouldn't pick anything there. I think that might have done it.
<MDesigner> well shoot
<MDesigner> ok gotta start over
<MDesigner> shoot. my phone won't do anything
<MDesigner> I'm not sure what to do
<isantop> MDesigner: Here's the factory image: https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/occam-jwr66y-factory-74b1deab.tgz
<MDesigner> I can get into recovery mode
<MDesigner> w/ the Ubuntu logo
<MDesigner> that's about it
<MDesigner> install zip from sdcard, install zip from sideload, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition, backup and restore, mounts and storage, advanced
<MDesigner> crap.. did I brick my phone???
<isantop> Nexuses are very hard to brick. ;-)
<MDesigner> ok so.. what do I do? all I can do is get to that Ubuntu boot menu
<MDesigner> you're my only hope at this point :)
<isantop> MDesigner: On your desktop, run this command in the terminal: adb reboot bootloader
<MDesigner> device not found
<MDesigner> ah there it goes
<isantop> MDesigner: Okay, hold the power button till the phone turns off.
<MDesigner> ok... now I'm at the menu
<MDesigner> with the android w/ his panel open
<isantop> Leave it there, with it plugged in.
<MDesigner> ok..
<isantop> MDesigner: Next, download the factory image above and extract it.
<MDesigner> yep, gotcha. then run ./flash-all.sh ?
<isantop> Yup.
<isantop> This will put it back into Android
<MDesigner> gotcha. ok.. then redo everything and next time after phablet-flash when the Ubuntu bootloader comes up.. DON'T do anything? :)
<isantop> Yeah, leave it until the terminal prompt comes back up on the computer.
<isantop> It will be installing the image, which takes a while too.
<isantop> Let it sit and it will eventually boot into Ubuntu.
<MDesigner> ahhh gotcha. I figured it wanted me to do something, since it was sitting at the menu
<isantop> Basically, run  the command, then don't mess with the phone until you're finished.
<MDesigner> roger that!
<MDesigner> ok here we go
<MDesigner> GAH
<MDesigner> head, meet wall
<MDesigner> adb reboot bootloader -> insufficient permissions
<MDesigner> I messed up the process and am at the Google logo again.
<isantop> If you need to get back to the bootloader screen manually, you can hold the power button till the phone turns off, then hold both volume buttons and the power button.
<MDesigner> ok. yeah.. back on track now
<MDesigner> I don't have to do the fastboot oem unlock again, right?
<MDesigner> ok I have a totally fresh Android install now
<MDesigner> SO... enable USB debugging on the phone., accept the host key..
<MDesigner> and then phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b ?
<MDesigner> ok lemme see if phablet-flash will work now
<MDesigner> no. NO!
<MDesigner> INFO:phablet-flash:Clearing /data and /cache
<MDesigner> error: insufficient permissions for device
<MDesigner> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255
<MDesigner> every damned time!
<MDesigner> phablet-flash looks lke it's almos done, then Google logo on the NExus
<MDesigner> and then the phoen screen goes black and I get that error
<MDesigner> bloody hell!!
<MDesigner> finally got it. man, those instructions are completely wrong
<MDesigner> had to do a manual install
<MDesigner> and I dunno why the manual install has you installing the armel version before the armhf
<MDesigner> it's not necessary. I just installed the armhf
<muffy> muffy
<drachensun> where should system and vendor be mounted?  just under root
<drachensun> ?
<Huj> Hi ;)
<Huj> Hi ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<lool> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi lool
<nolinuxnoparty> Hey their.. I was trying to port Ubuntu Touch for Oppo Find 5.. But got these errors while compilation
<nolinuxnoparty> target Strip: libstagefright (/home/nolinuxnoparty/ubuntu-s4/out/target/product/find5/obj/lib/libstagefright.so) target thumb C++: libqservice <= hardware/qcom/display-caf/libqservice/IQService.cpp make: *** [/home/nolinuxnoparty/ubuntu-s4/out/target/product/find5/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libexternal_intermediates/external.o] Error 1 make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<nolinuxnoparty> Any help? :)
<nolinuxnoparty> http://pastebin.com/KbbgcfSK
<nolinuxnoparty> ?
<lool> nolinuxnoparty: the actual error is: /home/nolinuxnoparty/ubuntu-s4/out/target/product/find5/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/usr/include/video/msm_hdmi_modes.h:214:43: error: narrowing conversion of 'i' from 'int' to 'uint32_t {aka unsigned int}' inside { } is ill-formed in C++11 [-Werror=narrowing]
<lool> nolinuxnoparty: so this header either fails to compile with this compiler or these build flags; you may either try to fix the actual error (check the construct there) or disable the error or switch compiler
<drachensun> I'm having a hell of a time trying to debug lxc, under /var/log/lxc/android.log I get this
<drachensun> lxc-start         42.808 ERROR    lxc_conf - Script exited with status 1
<drachensun>       lxc-start         42.809 ERROR    lxc_start - failed to run pre-start hooks for container 'android'.
<drachensun>       lxc-start         42.810 ERROR    lxc_start - failed to initialize the container
<drachensun>       lxc-start         42.810 ERROR    lxc_commands - command get_init_pid failed to receive response
<drachensun> I can't figure out how to debug the lxc_conf error
<drachensun> I've tried to debug the /etc/init/lxc*.conf files but no statements I put in there have any effect, its like they are never called
<drachensun> anyone have any thoughts?
<nolinuxnoparty> @lool: Switch compiler :| armeabi-4.8?
<ziaagikian> Hi can i port my samsung s2 hd phone to ubuntu touch??
<nolinuxnoparty> o.O
<nolinuxnoparty> ^^'
<drachensun> ok, know how I can get a console on /dev/ttyS0
<drachensun> any know how I mean
<asac> ogra_: popey: 52 seems to be on the way to be good
<popey> asac: not sure if that means "it's on the way to being a good build" or "it's on the way to build"?
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<ogra_> popey, ^^
<asac> popey: dashboard wise its pretty certain we want to release i mean
<asac> :)
<ogra_> still missing 8 tests on mako
<asac> so if you want to test you can do at time of your convenience
<popey> asac: which random command do I invoke to get 52?
<asac> popey: its latest in --channel=daily-proposed
<popey> ok
 * popey flashes at asac 
<ogra_> popey, it should also be offered OTA
<ogra_> (if you are on that channel)
<popey> even though it's only proposed?
<lool> popey: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel daily-proposed --no-backup -d mako
<ogra_> asac, i think stgraber has renamed the channels
<lool> yes, I got 52 OTA today
<popey> can we _please_ keep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install up to date?
<ogra_> while the old ones will work until the 20th we should use the new naming scheme
<popey> this project changes naming schemes more often than I change my underwear ☻
<asac> popey: that could also be a good thing :)
<lool> it hasn't changed that much actually
<wilee-nilee> !tmi
<ubot5> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<ogra_> asac, popey, lool https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04111.html
<ogra_> lets use the new names :)
<lool> ah right, I need to switch to devel-proposed
<dave_> diwic: are you around for a QQ regarding pulseaudio on... grouper?
<diwic> dave_, sure
<dave_> diwic: great. I enabled USB audio driver in the kernel and installed pulseaudio-utils and I was able to switch audio sink to a connected USB DAC. Using N7 as host. I did so using "pacmd set-default-sink x". But it kind of doesn't work every time. What is the best way to switch between audio sinks (under U-Touch)?
<diwic> dave_, I think pacmd/pactl set-default-sink should work.
<diwic> dave_, what is it that doesn't work with it?
<jibel> ogra_, Hey, for info, I wrote a script that consumes your change lists and creates a list of the changelogs for the packages upgraded between 2 builds of touch images
<jibel> ogra_, it's here http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/, just in case it is useful to anyone else than QA.
<ogra_> jibel, wow !
<diwic> dave_, it's fun that you test the USB audio driver but I don't think it's anything we officially support at the momeny
<diwic> moment
<ogra_> jibel, mail ubuntu-phone :) ... note that Ursinha has something that integrates both our scripts in the build system ...
<ogra_> we will land that at some point so that info will be shipped along the images on cdimage
<ogra_> (not with such a nice html layout though :) )
<dave_> diwic: well, sometimes it does not switch. Good to know I'm trying the correct way. A 2nd Q: (I didn't try this yet, but) should 24/96 work, as it does on the desktop?
<sander^work> Will samsung s3 be official supported when touch is released?
<ogra_> sander^work, no
<ogra_> sander^work, but there are people working oin a community port ... contact them :)
<diwic> dave_, 24/96? No idea. I don't see why it shouldn't work, if the hardware supports it.
<ogra_> !devices| sander^work
<ubot5> sander^work: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jibel> I'll mail u-phone, trying to find the original thread (you did notice that nice late 90s HTML style :))
<ogra_> i love it :)
<diwic> dave_, hmm, now that I think of it, I think I tested recording 24 bit (48 kHz) on the Nexus 7 and it worked
<ogra_> (as much as i would have said its awful in the 90s :) ... how one can change :) )
<diwic> dave_, that was on the desktop version of the Nexus 7 (which is now deprecated in favor of Ubuntu Touch), but I remember it was working just fine
<dave_> diwic: ah cool! the thing about 24/96 is, that it is definitely not supported by all OS's on this device :)
<popey> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1225749 # is there some reason libqt5script5 isn't on the device image?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225749 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "libqt5script5 should be in the base image" [Undecided,New]
<popey> asac: that image seems good to me
<ogra_> dashboard also has finished ... all 262 tests done on both arches
<lool> popey: Updated Touch/Install
 * popey hugs lool 
<lool> popey: let me know if some things are unclear / some use cases are mising
<lool> *missing
<lool> ogra_, jibel: It would be nice if we could integrate your scripts into the system-image process as to get changelogs when updating
<ogra_> lool, see what i said above :)
<lool> ah missed that line
<ogra_> there is a patch for cdimage already ... just needs someone to find the time to review and merge
<popey> lool: nope, that looks great
<jibel> lool, right, what ogra_ said. And for QA we also need the difference between 2 builds in current
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> not sure the cdimage version has that part
<Mirv> popey: ping ogra regarding image contents. readjusting the bug.
<popey> thanks Mirv
<jibel> when I run phablet-flash ubuntu-system which version is supposed to be installed? 20130914.1 the same than in current/ or something else?
<ogra_> theoretically it should be the same version as in /current .. but stgraber forgot to release it alongside last night
<ogra_> ARGH !
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$ mark-current -p ubuntu-touch -s saucy -i daily-preinstalled -a armhf 20130916.3
<ogra_> mark-current -p ubuntu-touch -s saucy -i daily-preinstalled -a armhf 20130916.3: success
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$ /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/copy-image saucy-proposed saucy mako 52 -k
<ogra_> Failed to acquire lock, exitting.
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> seems i cant release system-image
<asac> cjwatson: stgraber: ^^ ... any idea?
<asac> i think stgraber promoted 50 yesterday
<asac> so it might be still in history how to do that
<ogra_> yes, and i wanted to promote 52
<ogra_> this is the documented way
<ogra_> the cdimage user history intresting doesnt have anything
<ogra_> +ly
<cjwatson> ogra_: I don't know the system-image code
<ogra_> yeah, i thought so
<cjwatson> But perhaps you could investigate for yourself
<cjwatson> Lock failures aren't usually that complicated to sort out
<ogra_> yes, wasnt me who pinged you :)
<cjwatson> Oh, sorry, I misread
<cjwatson> Though even so!
<cjwatson> ogra_: import-images is running right now
<cjwatson> Hm, though only for a few seconds
<cjwatson> Looks like it's locking /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/state/global.lock, anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> It shares the same lock as import-images
<cjwatson> So you should just try again when import-images isn't running
<ogra_> import-images  seems to run constantly
<ogra_> looking at the crontab
<cjwatson> Comment it out temporarily?
<cjwatson> I imagine it runs constantly because everyone was too impatient to wait for less frequent runs :-)
<ogra_> well, the entry doesnt look right to me ... it should at least sleep a little
<cjwatson> How about you just work around it in the obvious expedient way and wait for stgraber to investigate more completely
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ waits for import-images to finish ... 
<ogra_> i wonder what it is actually doing, there is no new image ...
<ogra_> ah, done
<ogra_> asac, ok, 52 released (20130916.3)
 * ogra_ mails the avengers 
<ogra_> asac, hmm, could you write that mail ? the ML is restricted to team members and jono is teh only admin, i doubt i will be able to send before the afternoon
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: one quick question: if i call MetricsManager::add more than once with the same dataSourceId but diffierent format strings, will it return a reference to the same metric and update the format strings ? or will it create a new metric ?
<ogra_> popey, ^^ or could you perhaps announce that /current moved to 20130916.3 (respective system image 52) on the ubuntu-avengers team ML ?
<ogra_> (i see you're a member too)
<davmor2> Morning all
<popey> ogra_: sure
<ogra_> thx
<daker> oSoMoN_: did you saw my MR bug 1212980 ?
<ubot5> bug 1212980 in webbrowser-app "Cannot login on sites requiring HTTP authentication" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212980
<popey> ogra_: uh, is it worth it, there's only me, rick and jono on that list
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-avengers/+members#active
<ogra_> looks like more to me
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-avengers/+mailing-list-subscribers
<ogra_> oh
<popey> members != subscribers it seems
<popey> I didnt realise this
<ogra_> well, julien should be on it as well
<ogra_> he sent out the request for the regular mails
<popey> I'll mail anyway, for the archive
<ogra_> thx
<davmor2> popey: how do you join
<asac> ogra_: did you have the text?
<ogra_> i'm not sure it is the right one anyway, his request for mail didnt have any address
 * davmor2 feels that he is missing a mail on something some how
<ogra_> asac, popey handled it
<popey> davmor2: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-avengers
<asac> ogra_: nice
<asac> thanks popey :)
<popey> np
<ogra_> asac, though it seems only rick, jono and popey are actually subscribed to the list
<davmor2> popey: yes on that page there is nothing that says join the team
<popey> davmor2: Restricted Team
<asac> ogra_: jfunk should be too :)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> asac, but he isnt
<jibel> ogra_, asac could you mail ubuntu-quality instead?
<ogra_> he is a team member, but not ML subscriber
<asac> popey: can you forward me the mail so i can forward :_)
<asac> popey: err. just forward to me and jfunk to be sure
<davmor2> popey: Yes so again how do you join?  I'm guessing that is why there aren't many joining ;)
<asac> ogra_: ok, guess that was not understood
<popey> ya
<jibel> or u-a and u-q
<ogra_> asac, yeah ... heh
<popey> davmor2: ask jono
<popey> he is admin
<davmor2> popey: nice will do
<asac> jibel: we were asked to send to avengers :) ... we can do that too
<asac> jibel: which mail address?
<jibel> asac, okay but testers are in u-quality
<asac> jibel: ok ... lets discuss that with jfunk then
<asac> we can send to multiple MLs for sure
<asac> popey: can you forward to ubuntu-quality too :)?
<asac> sorry
<jibel> asac, ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> jibel, pfft, who cares about testers, as long as the managers are informed :P
<jibel> ogra_, right, who cares about managers as long the image is being tested ;)
<ogra_> :)
<popey> so avengers, ubuntu-quality, that all?
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: you telling me that you don't like my feedback on how broken the days images is?
 * popey subscribes to -quality so his mail goes through
<ogra_> davmor2, is it ?
<ogra_> works for me :)
<davmor2> ogra_: It's flashing currently I'll soon tell you :D
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ only tested OTA 
 * popey tested both
<ogra_> which takes annoyingly long to flash on the maguro (over 30min for the 89M delta)
<popey> yowzer
<ogra_> yeah :(
<ogra_> xz is CPU bound
<popey> asac: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-avengers/msg00001.html
<davmor2> ogra_: I flash in the morning and ota on my n7 on an evening :D
<ogra_> heh, good plan
<popey> yay, auto-download on wifi works
<popey> like that
<asac> popey: nice.
<popey> look away, look back, it's ready to install
<oSoMoN> daker: saw it, thanks! I’ll review it today.
<ogra_> hey, why did yoou only have 51M
 * ogra_ had 89
<ogra_> oh, my maguro was apparently one image behind
<popey> niiiiice
<daker> oSoMoN: here is video https://plus.google.com/101694416703170881163/posts/X1s7koHpdfW
<ogra_> so the delta stuff seems to work really well
<daker> oSoMoN:  i am also working on the filepicker https://plus.google.com/101694416703170881163/posts/6uZiuSz6qqo
<ogra_> ok. lets trash this image ...
<oSoMoN> daker: I’m getting a g+ error on both URLs
 * ogra_ makes it writable and installs mtp
<daker> oSoMoN: retry now
<davmor2> ogra_: I'd say that was broken Flashing the image I'm now on the green robot with the blue buttoned belly and the big Start at the top of the screen
<ogra_> davmor2, did you upgrade phablet-tools before flashing ?
<ogra_> there were some changes
<popey> i now have 3 facebook icons
<popey> I think that's enough now. Please stop ☻
<oSoMoN> daker: very nice!
<davmor2> ogra_: I hadn't that would be good info for a mailing list with testers in it maybe ;)
<daker> oSoMoN: :)
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: it will update the data source to match the new parameters
<ogra_> yeah, stgraber was a bit in a hurry to get the changes done yesterday
<ogra_> i guess he just forgot
<oSoMoN> daker: regarding the file picker we’re going to want to use the content picker API exposed by the SDK though, not a custom component
<daker> oSoMoN: ok so the content picker API is available ?
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: excellent. and one more question: is there an easy example or a cmd line tool to dump the current metrics and their values ? (for debugging)
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: the easiest way to explore the metrics is with d-feet at the moment
<pete-woods> running unity8 on the desktop is also fairly straightforward
<oSoMoN> daker: I don’t know how complete it is, but it is at least partly available, yes
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: i'll go with d-feet for now, thanks
<daker> oSoMoN: ok
<asac> 12:37 < asac> wow http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/current/20130916.3.html
<asac> 12:37 < asac> what a great view on the changes that landed :)
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> cyphermox, hey, we also need the "Books" folder exposed in mtp (if it exists) ... works awesome beyond that
<popey> ooh
<popey> is that updated nicely?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, once i seeded it :)
<ogra_> after i ran the tests
<ogra_> should be there in next /current i suppose
 * davmor2 resorts to reflashing android on his system being as adb refused to acknowledge his devices existences after failed flash
<ogra_> wow
<davmor2> ogra_: fastboot sees it but you only get the google logo so no system for adb to attach to
<ogra_> well, then flash recovery manuallly
<ogra_> thats still a lot faster than going back to android
<davmor2> ogra_: and reflashing android was way faster than tinkering for half the morning flashing manually :)
<john-mcaleely> anyone else struggling with phablet-flash this morning?
<john-mcaleely> I get https://pastebin.canonical.com/97586/
<ogra_> (boot into recovery and use -d maguro with pahblet-flash then)
<popey> john-mcaleely: what command did you use?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: did you update phablet-flash?  if not follow ogra_ 's advice above
<john-mcaleely> phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<ogra_> bah ... 2fa
<popey> \o/ 2fa
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, can you please use the public pastebin in this channel
<john-mcaleely> I have 1.0+13.10.20130916.2-0ubuntu1
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, doh, of course
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, note there were some changes, make sure pahblet-tools is up to date
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6118904/
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, yep, that was fixed yesterday
<ogra_> should eb in the latest phablet-tools package
<ogra_> *be
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, aha and I'm just apt-get upgrading now
<john-mcaleely> abeato, ^^
<abeato> john-mcaleely, I have just updated to latest
<abeato> i am gonna try again
<john-mcaleely> abeato, Mine seemed to be in some sort of recovery loop, so I used fastboot -w to get the filesystem to a known state
<abeato> john-mcaleely, ok, for the moment it seems to work, but still waiting...
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: on dbus i can see the metric i added as com/canonical/UserMetrics/DataSource/1 but i can't find a way to see its current value
<abeato> john-mcaleely, success finally :-)
<pete-woods> nerochairo: the data source has no data, it's information about the data, you need to look in the DataSet/1 object
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: got it. i was confused because the dataset doesn't get create until you actually add some data
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, davmor2, popey, abeato - thanks - looks like it just worked for me, after upgrade!
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> asac, all unity8 tests passed with mtp-server installed on the phone, seeding it
<asac> ogra_: nice
<didrocks> \o/
<asac> ogra_: gallery would have been nice
<asac> ogra_: i think that one might be impacteed
<asac> but guess not
<ogra_> ok
<asac> maybe run them while its building
<asac> so we are not shocked :()
<ogra_> i can try it ... seed is changed, but meta isnt updated yet
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> that failed with a lot of HUD errors :(
 * ogra_ tries again ... probably i was to slow with the unlock 
<davmor2> ogra_: it might be just as well that I did do the android flash "ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255    Removing directory /tmp/tmpVilHqp"  using the command on the wiki for step 4
<davmor2> ogra_: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, doont you need -b for the first time ?
<davmor2> ogra_: not listed on the wiki I will try that and see
<davmor2> davmor2@boromir:~$ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup -b          usage: phablet-flash [-h]  ...         phablet-flash: error: unrecognized arguments: -b
<ogra_> hmm, k
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm guessing not
<ogra_> try doing cdimage first then
<ogra_> (with -b)
<ogra_> and then cross-grade to system-image
 * mpt holds down the phone's power button, and the display rotates 5 degrees clockwise and freezes
<popey> hmm, clock has disappeared from my phone
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-17-122846.png
<fginther> Saviq, ping
<ogra_> popey, mpt said he had panel overflow on his list, i didnt know he would solve it *that way* :)
<davmor2> popey: and you seem to be confirming the 3g issue too :)
<sergiusens> popey, try doing sudo restart network-manager and see if it works
<ogra_> sergiusens, for the clock ? wow
<sergiusens> popey, bah, before that, do nmcli d
<ogra_> :)
<popey> i went for a walk - away from my wifi
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, for the screenshot :-)
<ogra_> :)
<popey> came back, not on wifi, when i tap my access point it puts a tick on it then off again
<sergiusens> popey, to get 3G going I supposed :-)
<popey> and nmcli d showed connected
<popey> (for wifi) and connected (prepare) for 3g
<popey> but ifconfig shows I have an IP on the LAN and can ping
<popey> seems the indicator is confused
<sergiusens> popey, cyphermox did add a fix sometime these days to get route selection working again
<ogra_> sergiusens, so it seems that multiple people had issues when bootstrapping from scratch with system-image
<ogra_> do we have a bug in phablet-tools ?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-17-123141.png  see
<popey>           inet addr:192.168.1.113  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<sergiusens> ogra_, I know about that, was talking about it yesterday
<popey> but I have an ip
<davmor2> popey: sergiusens: yeap it didn't work the issue is between ofono and nm
<ogra_> (seems it works for people that have an ubuntu recovery, for the others it seems to fail)
<sergiusens> ogra_, when we did this with stgraber we never tested that situation
<ogra_> ah, k
<sergiusens> ogra_, that said I have a fix, but not sure when that will get in
<ogra_> asap i hope ...
<ogra_> doesnt seem to be a good idea to scare the brandnew users away
<ogra_> sigh, i cant get gallery to work
<popey> works here
<sergiusens> ogra_, let me see if anyone logged a bug to attach to
<ogra_> and i cant imagine it is mtp thats causing this
<popey> hehe, found a funny picture I took in the supermarket the other day too ☻
<ogra_> popey, the gallery tests with mtp-server installed is what i test here
<popey> ah
<sergiusens> ogra_, proposed or daily?
<ogra_> sergiusens, proposed indeed
<davmor2> sergiusens: bastardised, proposed for mtp support is what ogra_ means :D
<ogra_> sergiusens, asac asked me to test unity8 and gallery app to make sure mtp doesnt break their tests
<ogra_> i guess i'll just re-flash and start over ... sigh
<asac> ogra_: you have to unlock the screen manmually
<asac> ogra_: and dont use the -n option for phablet-test-run
<ogra_> asac, i know
<ogra_> its not that
<davmor2> ogra_: cdimage -b is working
<asac> kk
<ogra_> asac, it fails with HUD errors all over the place ...
<ogra_> i'll start from scratch and will also do a run before installing mtp-server first
<asac> right
<asac> that will help us understand if its mtp
<ogra_> yeah, very unlikely
<fginther> Saviq, unping for now, be back in about an hour
<popey> ogra_: shout if you need more help testing mtp ☻
<ogra_> popey, well, feel free, i onlyu test maguro
<ogra_> make the image writable, installl mtp-server, reboot and run the gallery app tests
<popey> ok, sweet
<ogra_> and note that you need to re-flash
<ogra_> making it writable breaks OTA
<popey> adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image
<popey> thats still the way to make it writable?
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> ta
<ogra_> and a reboot
<popey> yeah, i reflash this daily anyway
<ogra_> right,, just saying
<popey> noted ☻
<mandel> barry, ping
<iKillCypher> hello guys xD
<popey> sergiusens: got that routing issue again...
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119092/
<sergiusens> popey, well it seems cyphermox patch didn't go in yet
<ogra_> yeah, no NM changes in recent images
<sergiusens> popey, last stuff is from last month https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.9.8.0-0ubuntu20
<popey> ok
<iKillCypher> sergiusens, any idea why isnt radio working for my port
<sergiusens> iKillCypher, I don't have the hardware you have, so not really. I can guess that it could be an incompatible rild or a permissions problem
<iKillCypher> anyway to debug it o.O ?
<iKillCypher> like demsg
<iKillCypher> and isnt the permission stored in rules or something
<ogra_> yes, but depending on the rild implementation your manufacturer uses it might need additional permissions
<ogra_> and since rild is a binary blob you will have to find out yourself whats missing
<iKillCypher> care to explain more ?
<ogra_> it is proprietary and undocumented usually ... only your manufacturer knows the internals of your rild
<sergiusens> look at clues in logcat
<ogra_> right, read your logs and try to make out what it misses
<ogra_> you as a proter should know your HW best :)
<iKillCypher> humm looks like I have to boot to ubuntu >:(
<iKillCypher> yes but someone has taken over the project now.. so pretty much I working on getting radio working
<iKillCypher> is there a source where it where it works on nexus4 ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, bah, my flash now  hangs at the fastboot screen ...  (even though i only re-flashed an existing install)
<ogra_> waiting for device ...
<sergiusens> ogra_, baffled
<sergiusens> ogra_, if you open a different terminal, and do fastboot devices, that works?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, my fastboot udev rules never worked ... and i didnt sudo phablet-flash
<popey> gallery tests running..
<ogra_> and booting manually into recovery finds the autodeploy ... lets see where that goes now
<sergiusens> ogra_, strange... it works on precise/chromebook and saucy/desktop for me ... is this raring/chromebook?
<ogra_> yep
<sergiusens> ogra_, I'll create a live boot thing to test it
<ogra_> i might have some old fastboot rules somewhere, i'll have to check that
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, ogra_ here?
<jibel> how do I switch from a RO image to RW to install gdb?
<ikillcypher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/yuga > this guy seems to have taken over the port
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, is the Wireless network fixed ? where it could not accept wpa key etc?
<sergiusens> jibel, remount or touch /data/.writable_image
<sergiusens> ikillcypher, it is
<jibel> sergiusens, thanks
<ikillcypher> since when ?
<ikillcypher> is there source code where I can look at or contribute ?
<ogra_> sure
<ikillcypher> that would be nice :P since I can get most of the bugs working on my device
<ikillcypher> whoops I mean fixed
<ikillcypher> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434376 it seems like most of the stuff here are working it is because of you guys fixing it in the source code
<ogra_> well, for low level networking management, contribute to network-manager .. UI stuff is in indicator-network
<ikillcypher> as I haven been around for quite sometime and Im kinda pissed someone actually took over the credits
<ikillcypher> it is pretty shit you know when people just took over what you did and walk over you !
<ogra_> didnt you have actual help for like 90% of the stuff ?
<ogra_> at least you said so here ... all the time when porting
<ikillcypher> well I asked someone to help me out the only reason why I could not continue development because I had final year exams which I needed to study for
<ikillcypher> which why I left everything dead.. at the point everything was broken even WiFi could not accept security key
<ikillcypher> <ikillcypher> sergiusens, is the Wireless network fixed ? where it could not accept wpa key etc?
<ikillcypher> <sergiusens> ikillcypher, it is
<ikillcypher> and I just learnt about this today
<sergiusens> ikillcypher, it was fixed two days after you made the comment, was a know issue and was on its way to land
<ikillcypher> which is why now Im trying out the new afm-hf file I downloading to see if that guy really made any changes cause I think most of the work belongs to the ubuntu-development team
<sergiusens> that's how it goes with critical bugs
<ikillcypher> what about the blackscreen issue
<ikillcypher> Clicking Application Without Opening Browser/Gallery Result In Blackscreen
<sergiusens> ikillcypher, the issues you are commenting on can be checked by installing the image you know... I'm not sure what that issue was
<jibel> sergiusens, remount works fine but touch /data/.writable_image doesn't
<ogra_> jibel, works fine for me
<ikillcypher> alright so I will check and get back to you guys ? anyway any link to the source code?
<sergiusens> jibel, oh, and reboot if you haven't
<jibel> I did
<ogra_> jibel, oh, no, that cant ... must be /userdata/
<jibel> but no luck
<ogra_> jibel, wrond dir :)
<ogra_> *wrong even
<jibel> k, I'll try that after my gdb session :)
<cjwatson> beuno: Do you happen to know of any other examples of click packages in the store whose app name contains upper-case letters?  My only example so far is Karma Machine, and I'm unconvinced that the problems with it are actually anything to do with the app name
<sergiusens> as in /userdata?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> /userdata/.writable_image is the right place
<cjwatson> beuno: Well, at least not *all* the problems with it
<beuno> cjwatson, I don't, as the form will reject it, and if not, the review script will
<sergiusens> ogra_, I thought they were interlinked... oh well
<cjwatson> beuno: I guess I'll have to construct one then, thanks.  How much work will it be to undo those spurious restrictions once upper-case in app names no longer breaks?
<beuno> cjwatson, so at least I know that in the server metadata, they are all lowercase. Maybe that's the problem?  The scope maybe uses data from there and gets confused of the manifest file has a different name
<beuno> cjwatson, very little work
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /data
<ogra_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Sep 17 12:06 /data -> /android/data
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^
<sergiusens> ogra_, thanks
<cjwatson> beuno: AFAICS the response from the server doesn't mention the app name anywhere, only the package name
<ogra_> sergiusens, and there is /userdata/android-data ... (which is what /data points to after following the long link chain)
<ogra_> so they are "kind of" interlinked ... just on the wrong level
<sil2100> gatox: ping
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119237/ <- results of gallery test run via phablet-test-run -o /tmp/gallery -n -p gallery-app-autopilot gallery_app
<sil2100> Mirv: very busy right now?
<ogra_> popey, eek, no -n
<beuno> cjwatson, it mentions the full namespace, but this is just me stabbing in the dark. I do recall us seeing problems to install or run apps that had different namespaces in the manifest and in the server, alecu_  may know more
<ogra_> popey, you want to keep the shell running ... but need to manually unlock the screen before firing up the test
<cjwatson> beuno: It does, but the namespace and the app name aren't required to be related
<popey> ogra_: oh balls
<popey> running again ☻
<cjwatson> Anything deriving the app name from the namespace is going to an awful lot of work just to be wrong :-)
 * ogra_ is at his second run now with the fresh image 
<ogra_> seems to go fine
<ogra_> without mtp all finished ... and it llook like it will with mtp too
<cjwatson> beuno: In this case the namespace is fine
<Mirv> sil2100: depends
<ogra_> (before i could see the test actually do nothinng after the app fired up on screen)
<ogra_> this time it seems to do the same actions as in the test without mtp
<ikillcypher> ogra_, sergiusens can I have the source link ?
<popey> ogra_: no -n? what does that mean?
<ogra_> popey, -n means stop unity
<beuno> cjwatson, and the file name doesn't matter?  the store renames the file to what is entered in the web forms
<ogra_> popey, to be used when ... well ... testing unity itself
<popey> ogra_: oh, you want me to run it without -n, ok.
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> gotcha ☻
<ogra_> when testing apps dont use -n
<ogra_> and unlock the screen
<popey> k
<popey> be nice if we could send a signal over adb to unlock the screen ☻
<ogra_> we had that
<ogra_> but there isnt really a way to do that consistently so that the timing is always right
<ogra_> iirc
<cjwatson> beuno: That should only matter for installation, and it installs it fine, just can't launch.  Launching should only be looking at ~/.local/share/applications/
<ogra_> so that was dropped
<popey> ok
<ogra_> once we have a proper lockscreen and lightdm all will become better
<beuno> cjwatson, that was my last stab in the dark then  :)
<sergiusens> popey, ogra_ where to have the unlocking logic has been ping ponged a lot, I think last was having it in the greeter/unity8 emulators
<cjwatson> beuno: I'm attacking it with strace, hopefully will be able to work something out
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i know we want locking for desktop to live in lightdm since several years
<sergiusens> cjwatson, does it launch with upstart?
<gatox> sil2100, pong
<ogra_> sergiusens, i was hoping touch brings us that at some point ... thanks to convergence
<ogra_> Ran 23 tests in 432.877s
<ogra_> OK
<gatox> sil2100, hi, ralsinaa just asked me if everything is in order to land the updater
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> asac, so something was wonky with my former install, doing a fresh install gallery app behaves with and without mtp ...
<ogra_> waiting for popey to confirm before seeding now
<sil2100> gatox, Mirv: I would need you guys to take a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/click-update-manager/basic_packaging/+merge/186021
<sil2100> gatox: with this all should be in place
<popey> ogra_: did they all pass?
<ogra_> popey, yeap
<popey> crikey
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Yep
<popey> ogra_: will ping you when done here
<ogra_> sudo phablet-test-run -p gallery-app-autopilot gallery_app
<ogra_> thats what i ran
<ogra_> great, thx
<cjwatson> (with "upstart-app-launch com.ubuntu.developer.brianrobles2.karma-machine_KarmaMachine_0.5")
<Mirv> sil2100: looking
<gatox> sil2100, looking.....
<beuno> cjwatson, gah, everything is different for that user, com.ubuntu.developer.brianrobles204.karma-machine is his namespace on the server
<beuno> popey, please make sure to not ignore those errors with the review script
<beuno> that app is basically unupdatable
<cjwatson> beuno: That's a copy-and-paste error
<popey> beuno: which errors?
<cjwatson> beuno: Blame adb
<beuno> cjwatson, ah :)
<cjwatson> com.ubuntu.developer.brianrobles204.karma-machine_KarmaMachine_0.5 was the actual app ID
<beuno> popey, the namespace differences
<popey> did I miss them?
<gatox> sil2100, looks good to me
<beuno> popey, I thought it was you who approved it with uppercase letters?
<cjwatson> for which THANK YOU because it gave me a test case!
<popey> hah
<beuno> heh
<popey> perhaps, sorry if I did.
<popey> i did a lot of approving over the weekend.
<beuno> popey, yeah, I hear you
<cjwatson> so AFAICS upper-case letters are fine with upstart app launching.  there might still be some weird lurking bug somewhere with the current app launching method.
<asac> ogra_: ok cool. go ahead. i guess
<cjwatson> that app triggered bug 1226553 which I'm fixing
<ubot5> bug 1226553 in click (Ubuntu) "ensure that unpacked package contents are world-readable" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226553
<popey> ogra_: <testsuite errors="0" failures="0" name="" tests="23" time="494.780">
<ogra_> asac, yeah, i'd like to hear from popey first ... that shaky test result in eth first run made me anxious :)
 * ogra_ hugs popey and goes ahead
<popey> \o/
<asac> nicey
<rickspencer3> wow, huge update today! 83 megs :)
<popey> i did the #50MB one over 3G which worked fine.
<ikillcypher> ok sergiusens or ogra_ here ?
<ikillcypher> it seems like ubuntu-touch went for a revamped it is alot different since the last time I flash it
<ogra_> it is constantly moving and improving, yeah
<ikillcypher> the blackscreen seems to be gone too..
<stgraber> ogra_: hey
<ogra_> stgraber, yo
<ogra_> stgraber, so there were some glitches with publishing to the devel channel ...
<stgraber> ogra_: what kind of glitch?
<ogra_> stgraber, and it is important that we also run mark-current on the respective cdimage build
<ikillcypher> ogra_, is there anyway to test the sound ?
<stgraber> ogra_: I saw you had a locking problem earlier, though all you need to do then is wait for import-images to finish then try again
<ogra_> so the QA tools that rely on it dont break
<stgraber> ogra_: oh right, I forgot to mark whatever cdimage's equivalent of build 50 was as good
<ogra_> stgraber, import-images is constantly starting over with that cron entry :)
<ogra_> stgraber, i un-cronned it until i was done
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, I guess we should move it to every 5min instead, it'd give you a better chance of getting past the lock :)
<ogra_> i'll write a followup later to yur mail
<stgraber> it's convenient to have it scan every minute, but may be a bit too often :)
<ogra_> so the others have some directions too
<ogra_> yeah
<stgraber> ok, changed to */5
<ogra_> 5min should suffice :)
<ogra_> thanks
<stgraber> ogra_: so besides the lock and me forgetting to run mark-current yesterday, any other issue?
<stgraber> (I've got an hour before I board, so if there's anything else, I'll have to fix it quickly)
<popey> ogra_: dude! mtp works better with Ubuntu on the nexus 4 than it does with Android!
<ogra_> stgraber, nope, all fine now ... for next time it would be nice to commit the change to the tools before switching the server though :)
<ogra_> but i guess you learned that the hard way now :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, hey
<ogra_> popey, send flowers to cyphermox
<Saviq> fginther, pong?
<cjwatson> beuno,sergiusens: OK, so actually I was testing this wrong, misled by one of the duplicate icons in the applications lens not working
<ikillcypher> ogra_, there isnt any videos why ?
<fginther> Saviq, have you seen the unity8 MP tests today?
<stgraber> ogra_: well, as I told sergiusens, I didn't remember that phablet-flash had the <device>-<version> hardcoded, everything else should have been covered by the temporary aliases I set up... so I didn't think any of the tools would be affected (and when I tried phablet-flash against my test server, it did work as those were old images with the same old filename...)
<cjwatson> beuno: Karma Machine works just fine after fixing bug 1226553, so AFAICS there is no problem with upper-case app names and any restrictions on them should be lifted
<ubot5> bug 1226553 in click (Ubuntu) "ensure that unpacked package contents are world-readable" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226553
<Saviq> fginther, I just started my day (we're in Lexington)
<cjwatson> (That bug had nothing to do with the app name)
<fginther> Saviq, ah
<ogra_> stgraber, well, thats life then i guess
<Saviq> fginther, looking
<sergiusens> stgraber, ogra_ water under the bridge
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<fginther> Saviq, so, we decided to add additional autopilot test suites to unity8
<beuno> cjwatson, ack, I'll get it removed from the review script and the server
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah... I did think of running a full production-like test, though the idea of rsyncing 55GB of data to my place just to run a 10min test seemed vaguely overkill :)
<ogra_> anyway, its all good now and works absolutely great
<cjwatson> beuno: Great, thanks
<fginther> Saviq, to better catch a change that would impact a an app. So far I'm having trouble finding a balance of tests that are stable enough to work
<stgraber> (especially as I already had to download 20GB to run the smaller scale test I did on Sunday ;))
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> yeah, sin,ce we play with phones the data you have to shovel through the new got a lot more
<sergiusens> cjwatson, great
<ogra_> s/new/net/.
<stgraber> turns out that /ubuntu-touch/daily-proposed/* + system-image/www/full is pretty big for a home internet connection :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's why I got 30Mbps in August
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra_, after just downloading pure android images everyday
<stgraber> (and my internet is nowhere near as slow as yours)
 * ogra_ wants too *sniff*
<sergiusens> it turned unbearable
 * ikillcypher wonders what ever happens to all the videos in feature
<ikillcypher> cause mine is blank now
<stgraber> sergiusens: hehe, with my work on images, I'm currently at 1.8TB of downloaded stuff this month!
<ogra_> ikillcypher, all demo content was dropped
<ikillcypher> humm o.O is there a source code ?
<ikillcypher> or is it private
<ogra_> popey, my clock is gone too with the latest freshly flashed image :(
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<sil2100> ralsina: hi! What's wrong with the click-update-manager? Since the packaging/rename branch will be landing soon, so why do you want to bump it till tomorrow?
<sergiusens> ogra_, I have it, just flashed from android
<sergiusens> ogra_, the app and the indicator fwiw
<sil2100> ralsina: since I guess we can spin it in daily-release and I can test it on my system before releasing with no problems
<stgraber> ogra_: I also added myself a todo item to make copy-image wait for the lock to clear instead of just failing, that should make it more reliable too
<sil2100> Just as I did yesterday with unity8 etc.
<sergiusens> ogra_, look at ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<ogra_> sergiusens, popey said his vanished at some point i think
<ralsina> sil2100: I am worried about it being tested, having CI, that sort of thing
<asac> ogra_: right. if its gone its a lack of test
<asac> ogra_: i see the clock here
<ralsina> sil2100: it's our first landing by the new rules, want to do it right
<asac> on 52
<sergiusens> stgraber, yeah, we just need to start creating a backup of the internet
<asac> ogra_: both in the indicator bar as well as on lock screen i have a cliock
<sil2100> ralsina: it has basic auto-landing I guess, since I configured it last week, but ok - if you want we can move that till tomorrow
<barry> mandel: pong
<sil2100> But I'll prepare everything from our side today anyway
<ogra_> stgraber, i was wondering if we shouldnt have a wrapper script that calls mark-current and then loops over the arches with copy_image ... might be tricky to get the versioning automatic though
<ralsina> sil2100: sounds great, let's have it ready today, and land it tomorrow
<ikillcypher> ogra_, is there anyway to test the wifi
<ikillcypher> cause it does not seems responding over here when I click it
<stgraber> ogra_: I can write something that makes a guess based on rootfs version and shows the list of what it'd promote before doing it. If that's not right, then you need to go manual.
<sergiusens> lool ogra_, stgraber https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/1226565/+merge/186027
<Saviq> fginther, not sure what you need from me here :D
<ikillcypher> wtf python ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, looks good (if it works too :) )
<Saviq> fginther, if you're asking whether we can make our tests more reliable - we're trying ;)
<lool> sergiusens: (looking) BTW we need to rename ubuntu-system channels
<sergiusens> ogra_, took me long to test because I was bouncing from android to ubuntu
<lool> sergiusens: daily -> devel mainly
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, well, even having to give two numbers might be fine
<stgraber> sergiusens: same as ogra, change looks reasonable and I'm not spotting anything obviously wrong, so if it works, +1
<stgraber> lool: already done
<sergiusens> lool, that was done yesterday
<stgraber> lool: phablet-flash defaults to stable for now
<ikillcypher> humm sergiusens is there anyway to test if wifi accept wpa key ?
<ogra_> ikillcypher, open the browser (and the icon in the panel should have changed)
<sergiusens> ikillcypher, you can use nmcli directly if the ui fails
<lool> oh I forgot to bzr pull, I see it now
<fginther> Saviq, no action for you, I just want to let you know what's going on here. If there is a unity8 change that needs to merge but it's running into unstable app tests, we can tweak the gates to get it right.
<ikillcypher> let me see if I pull a screenshot and show you guys something
<ikillcypher> no idea if this is a feature or a bug
<Saviq> fginther, ok thanks for the heads up
<lool> sergiusens: mp looks good to me; tests passed too
<ogra_> hmm, clock also doesnt come back after reboot
<popey> i hadn't rebooted yet..
<popey> comes back here
<ogra_> here is my unity8.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119362/
 * ogra_ reboots again
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-17-140617.png
<ogra_> yeah, not for me
<ogra_> aha, this time it does
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119371/ my unity8 log
<ogra_> i seem to have more warnings
<ikillcypher> error: device not found
<ikillcypher> damn I keep getting this
<ikillcypher> did you guys broke ADB ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, popey I don't see anything in the logs, but I'm not well versed in that log either
<sergiusens> maybe time to take it to #ubuntu-unity
<ogra_> hmm, none of my click apps start today
<gatox> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/click-update-manager/basic_packaging/+merge/186021 that has 2 approves already, should we globally approve it?
<ikillcypher> hey developers wth is this
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/jqff9tfxmxslz5zdkbsfg
<ikillcypher> did you guys broke adb?
<ogra_> ah, beru reader does ... G+ doesnt though and ramsamsam reader neither
<ogra_> ikillcypher, adb works fine
<sil2100> gatox: approved globally!
<sil2100> :)
<sergiusens> beuno, is review going to work in the click scope? Seems mocked still... mandel alecu and gatox are popular commenters :-)
<ikillcypher> I keep getting devices not foudn
<timp> asac: ping
<ogra_> bah, also why do i get two entries for each installed click package in the "installed" section ?
<timp> ^or anyone who is working on jenkins
<gatox> sergiusens, jeje we are disabling that until the feature is complete
<timp> I have this merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel-opened-ro/+merge/184663
<timp> I ran all the autopilot tests manually on my device, and they pass. But jenkins keeps failing.
<kalikiana> I found if adb is not usable it's impossible to get images via phablet-flash unless there's a trick I haven't found - it would be useful, as right now I had to resurrect my device using some ancient image I happened to have on disk and not the latest
<ogra_> sergiusens, they arent very creative though, they write the same for every app
<beuno> sergiusens, heh, yes, mocked. Ratings & reviews were targetted at the end of the month, not sure if ralsina still has that date as a target
<timp> well, jenkins used to pass until I made a change in our CHANGES file (so no code change), and since then it always fails.
<ikillcypher> ogra_, sergiusens : http://pastie.org/private/rct8rp0uxjzhi4gihqqea
<ikillcypher> it is broken over here
<ralsina> beuno: it's looking dubious
<ogra_> ikillcypher, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/ all these would be red if it was broken ... it is constantly autotested
<ikillcypher> so any idea what is happening over here?
<sergiusens> beuno, well given that this is the new bug reporting mechanism it would be nice to get it eventually
<sergiusens> I make no claims to make haste though ;-)
<ikillcypher> error: device not found
<ikillcypher> how am I going to debug now
<ikillcypher> -_-''
<alecu> sergiusens: review is still not working, and it's the click scope that still has no code for it.
<beuno> sergiusens, agreed. That said, it's not in my hands  :)
<alecu> sergiusens: I've got a pending task for this week to remove those fake comments and put a placeholder text there.
<sergiusens> ikillcypher, we went over this a lot a while ago... adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server if your udev rules are broken
<ikillcypher> it isnt broken
<gatox> sil2100, we need to know (specially ralsina :P) if those packages (click plugin, and click-update-manager) are integrated in the ubuntu touch CI infrastructure
<sergiusens> alecu, beuno it seems we can comment from the webfront directly though, right?
<gatox> sil2100, so we can start testing it IRL
<ralsina> gatox: right, blame the manager. That works *every time* ;-)
<cjwatson> ogra_: bug 1224938
<ubot5> bug 1224938 in Unity Click Scope "Click apps listed twice on home screen in "installed apps"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224938
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<beuno> sergiusens, I don't think you can, no
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks !
<sergiusens> oh, no problem
<ralsina> alecu, sergiusens: gatox is removing the placeholders today
<cjwatson> If I had a clue how scopes worked I might attack this, as it's a FAQ
<beuno> cjwatson, ogra, ralsina's team is working on that right now
<ogra_> perfect
<ogra_> will we have working uninstall in the UI before release btw ?
<cjwatson> beuno: cool
<beuno> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> yay
<sergiusens> gatox, this is probably an easy fix for you http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/tabu_overlap.png
<ralsina> cjwatson: that bug is what alecu is working on at this very moment
<davmor2> ogra_, popey : I can't open gallery from the camera app but can from the apps lens
<gatox> sergiusens, oops....... right
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, I cant open wifi over here
<sergiusens> gatox, found some more text overlap in team selection
<ogra_> davmor2, sounds liek a bug
<gatox> sergiusens, really??
<gatox> sergiusens, do you have an screenshot of those?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I thought you guys were talking about it earlier though so I was just confirming now I have a device that works again and everything :D
<sil2100> gatox: I'll make sure all is set up ;)
<sergiusens> gatox, http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/tabu_setup_overlap.png
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont care much about bugs nowadays ... as long as the tests run and finish :)
<gatox> sergiusens, ouch..... thanks
<gatox> sergiusens, is that in the phone?
<davmor2> ogra_: wash your mouth out with soap and water ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, dmesg log : http://pastie.org/private/qbktv7lm8yebco4pq7svnq
<ikillcypher> o.o
<sergiusens> gatox, yes
<ikillcypher> sergiusens, dmesg is something like catlog right?
<gatox> sergiusens, yap.... i'll need to test the apps making the window really small..... thanks for the heads up
<ikillcypher> [   13.233917] wlan: [451:F :HDD] hdd_driver_init: WLAN device not found!!
<ikillcypher> wtf
<beuno> cjwatson, I'm a bit confused now. Can the package name also be uppercase?
<cjwatson> beuno: No
<cjwatson> beuno: Hopefully https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00570.html clarifies
<cjwatson> "The package name is specified to
<cjwatson> forbid upper-case letters"
<ikillcypher> I cant seem to get the catlog
<ikillcypher> o.o
<beuno> cjwatson, ack. So then the web ui doesn't guard against that now, just against uppercases in package names
<ikillcypher> and my dmesg keep ending after awhile
<cjwatson> beuno: OK, great
<ikillcypher> hello is anyone here?
<ikillcypher> http://i.imgur.com/VfOduzr.png
<ikillcypher> haix
<ikillcypher> I hate the random hanging !!
<ogra_> so fix it
<ikillcypher> well how do I catlog o.o like in android
<ogra_> /system/bin/logcat -d
<ikillcypher> I meant in terminal
<ogra_> but that will only get you the log from the container
<ikillcypher> well so how do I get the full log without exiting
<ogra_> ubuntu system logs are in /var/log ... session logs are in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<ikillcypher> well I meant like I did sudo adb shell
<ikillcypher> so now it is in root@ubuntu-phablet
<ikillcypher> so how do I catlog
<ogra_> /system/bin/logcat
<ogra_> there is no such thing as "catlog"
<ogra_> its logcat ... and you call it with the above command
<ogra_> preferably with -d so it dumps the whole log
<ikillcypher> well in android it is call catlog atleast that was what google called it
<ogra_> nope
<ikillcypher> humm still nothing on carrier
<ikillcypher> and no logs
<cyphermox> popey: hey, I'm glad you're happy with it :) I hadn't such feedback really, so thanks a lot!
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> cyphermox, seen my ping above ? would be nice to have "Books" in the exported folders too
<ikillcypher> any of you developers got any idea how to get carrier/radio working here
<ikillcypher> cause Im getting no logs at all
<ogra_> ikillcypher, /var/log and logcat should have all you need to see errors
<ikillcypher> im able to call my phone just fine but no logs
<ikillcypher> nor nothing appears at log
<ogra_> try: /system/bin/logcat -b radio -d
<ogra_> thatz should give you all logs from the radio part inside the container
<ogra_> and: grep ofono /var/log/syslog
<ogra_> that will give you all logs about the ubuntu side
<ikillcypher> do you want it ?
<ogra_> no, i have no clue about radio
<ikillcypher> Sep 17 13:44:35 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[1465]: GET_SIM_STATUS reques failed: 1; retries: 56
<ikillcypher> Sep 17 13:44:35 ubuntu-phablet ofonod[1465]: Max retries for GET_SIM_STATUS exceeded!
<ogra_> (you most likely want to set up several debug flags in the apps to actually get more than just errors)
<ikillcypher> meaning?
<ogra_> that you sould run the apps (ofono, rild) with their respective debug settings to get proper debug output
<ogra_> *should
<ikillcypher> apps o.o in ubuntu-touch ?
<ogra_> on your install
<ogra_> modify your port to get debug output as you need it
<ikillcypher> how is that going to slove radio issue
<ogra_> like you woulkd do in any other case where you need to debug something
<ikillcypher> o.O when my phone rings but ubuntu shows no carrier
<ikillcypher> and nothing appears
 * ogra_ gives up
<ikillcypher> :(
<ikillcypher> well it is strange how ril works fine on nexus devices and other ported device expect this
<ikillcypher> ogra_, who is incharge of radio/ril in ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> no ported device has working ril afaik
<ogra_> and the first step is to collect all debug data you need for nailing the issue down, file a bug and attach all that info
 * ikillcypher is doing just that.. but it would be nice if you could guide me 
<ikillcypher> so I can file a bug report and get this fix
<gatox> sil2100, sorry to be annoying.... but, could you please ping me when i can test the packages IRL in a phablet device?
<ikillcypher> it seems modern is properity ogra_
<tkamppeter> Hi, anyone has already tried out the gallery-app on the normal desktop? I can only display photos in ~/Pictures, not in its subdirectories.
<sil2100> gatox: should I build the update-manager in the same PPA for you as the -plugin?
<ikillcypher> honestly how did you guys got it working for the nexus series ?
<ogra_> someone worked three weeks day and night to fix all bugs with it
<tkamppeter> It would be great if each subdirectory would be considered an album, for convergence, having the same data with Ubuntu Touch and trhe normal desktop.
<ogra_> expect nothing less for your port
<gatox> sil2100, if you can please.... also.... did you see my previous question? <gatox> sil2100, we need to know (specially ralsinaa :P) if those packages (click plugin, and click-update-manager) are integrated in the ubuntu touch CI infrastructure
<cyphermox> ogra_: I hadn't seen stuff about Books... the issue is that there currently isn't a Books folder to show. we can still update that though, it's trivial
<ikillcypher> ogra_, care to point me to the code then?
<cyphermox> ogra_: that said, do we have a book reader? :)
<ikillcypher> cause I really would like to fix this ril issue
<ogra_> cyphermox, the ebook reader we have creates iut dynamically
<popey> cyphermox: yes
<popey> Beru
<popey> it's _brilliant_
<cyphermox> awesome
<popey> it makes ~/Books if it doesn't exist
<cyphermox> then yeah, let's add it to the code.
<sil2100> gatox: yes, I said that I will look into it, right now I know that CI for merges is more or less set up - not sure if there are any other things that need to be prepared?
<ikillcypher> ogra_, Im opening a bug report for RIL Then
<gatox> sil2100, cool, i missed the answer
<ikillcypher> with all the info
<cyphermox> ogra_: I was taking the day off today -- I'll submit a merge request now, but I'm not sticking around to watch it... I'll be back later
<cyphermox> ChickenCutlass: ^
<ogra_> cyphermox, yeah, its all fine i guess ... just a bugfix, not really a new feature
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox, ack
<cyphermox> I'll probably spend some more time thinking about the NM bugfix since it apparently didn't work
<barry> mandel: hi
<cyphermox> I still can't explain it though, looked like dbus wasn't behaving, but I did find something funky anyway
<Laney> who can I ask about timed?
<Laney> basically - what is the status?
<rsalveti> Laney: status is still to be properly investigated
<rsalveti> Laney: not something for 13.10
<Laney> rsalveti: ok, got a bp or something?
<Laney> rsalveti: Also, does that imply that there won't be a way to have automatic tz selection?
<Laney> & time
<Laney> s/selection/setting
<Laney> /
<rsalveti> for 13.10, yes
<rsalveti> let me find the blueprint
<Laney> ok
<Laney> just figuring out the lay of the land for settings really
<ikillcypher> ogra_, any idea who I assigned it to ?
<fury__> is it planned or does someone "port" ubuntu touch for the "asus memo pad hd 7"?
<ikillcypher> alright I have assigned it to sergiusens.. with the logs attach
<rsalveti> Laney: actually, we don't have a blueprint yet, we stopped at the point where we needed to do a proper review of it
<rsalveti> Laney: in case you have enough cycles, feel free to cover that
<sergiusens> ikillcypher, why me?
<Laney> rsalveti: I sure don't :P
<rsalveti> and ping tvoss__ with the results
<rsalveti> :-)
<ikillcypher> cause I cant assign it to the team
<Laney> rsalveti: I'm going to hide it in system-settings now
<ikillcypher> and I dont know who is incharge of radio
<rsalveti> Laney: ok
<rsalveti> if we have a manual way of setting the timezone, it should be fine
<sergiusens> ikillcypher, well can't you assign to yourself? or leave unassigned?
<tvoss__> Laney, rsalveti +1
<Laney> yes
<Laney> as long as polkit comes along ...
<tvoss__> Laney, I'm mostly interested what timed contains on top of timezone handling
<ikillcypher> assign it to myself ?
<cjwatson> Is lightdm definitely still on the list to land pre-saucy?
<tvoss__> Laney, it's a massive piece of software
<Laney> tvoss__: I don't care what does it really
<Laney> tvoss__: Just as long as there is something for automatic time/timezone setting
<tvoss__> Laney, I do care though ;)
<Laney> Someone needs to :-)
<Laney> cjwatson: mterry told me it was coming RSN
<cjwatson> Just wanted to make sure it wasn't dropped at some point
<tvoss__> Laney, true. So are you going to look into it?
<Laney> tvoss__: I wouldn't count on that
<Laney> too much to do for settings right now
<tvoss__> Laney, ack
<mterry> Laney, cjwatson: it's in asac's queue...  (note that this is still just autologin-to-phablet mode, no real security, but it does fix logind/polkit)
<cjwatson> asac: So I think literally all I need to do to delegate some control over -proposed is to check out another branch with some text files owned by some appropriate touch-ish team, and to add a few lines to a config file
<fury__> is it planned or does someone "port" ubuntu touch for the "asus memo pad hd 7"?
<ikillcypher> well if I can actually see the code of who fix radio for nexus It would be nice since I would know what to do
<ikillcypher> now Im cluless
<cjwatson> asac: That means it's basically just a matter of you/somebody saying which team you think should be able to block/unblock packages for touch
<rsalveti> cjwatson: mterry: it seems lightdm is still not part of the landing pipeline: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0
<ogra_> cjwatson, i think we should have a separate team for this
<mhall119> Kaleo: congrats on the successful fork!
<Laney> tvoss__: Hmm, actually, the time/date setting (not timezone) seems to be hooked up to timedated's useNTP property
<cjwatson> ogra_: "ubuntu-touch-release" perhaps?
<ogra_> cjwatson, like you suggested, something like phablet-release ... so we can add peole in a cross team manner
<Laney> tvoss__: so maybe that works
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, tsounds good
<tvoss__> Laney, if we can get away with what we already have: even better
<rsalveti> mterry: can you work with asac to add lightdm and everything that needs to be done together with it at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0 ?
<cjwatson> asac: If it doesn't work out for you then we can just not use it and you don't lose anything, of course
<cjwatson> But I think it should
<mterry> rsalveti, I did yesterday, see Landing Asks tab
<mterry> rsalveti, if there are sacrificial chickens to be had, point me at them, I will murder them
<rsalveti> mterry: awesome, didn't see it because it will only touch the ubuntu-touch-session package now
<rsalveti> sure
<sergiusens> stgraber, ogra_ are we still reading from .developer_mode ?
<rsalveti> we just need to remember to drop the polkit override for network-manager once that's in
<alecu> anybody experienced color shifting in photos taken with mako? https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1226625
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226625 in camera-app "Color is shifted 16px to the left" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> fginther, so... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/887/? and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2979/? show a set of failures unrelated to unity8 that have caused a CI failure :/
<Laney> mterry: Do you plan on making the greeter read the stats / messages configuration? Or should we just defer that?
<mterry> Laney, I have a unity8 branch for the stats bit that has been waiting for a review for a week or so
<mterry> Laney, the messages side is a little trickier, I'm waiting for design feedback on how messages should even appear in greeter...
<ogra_> sergiusens, nope .writable_image replaced it
<Laney> heh
<Laney> will hide the messages one for now then :P
<MDEE> hey guys. is anyone aware of issues with the standard phablet-flash process for getting Touch on a Nexus 4? I had problems. towards the end, it tried to do something and I got "insufficient permissions". I think it has to do with the adb server
<MDEE> I had to do a manual install using adb push
<mterry> Laney, sounds sensible.  Sorry it's taken so long
<sergiusens> ogra_, great
<Laney> np
<ogra_> sergiusens, though if you plan to re-use it for adb i would rather go with something more specific
<ogra_> (.usb-debug-shell or some such)
<MDEE> basically I'm reporting that under Ubuntu 13.04, these instructions do NOT work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<fginther> Saviq, right. It currently looks like these are just unstable tests as I can't find any connection to the failures and how they are being executed yet. If these app tests are truly unstable tests, we really don't want to use them to gate unity8.
<ogra_> sergiusens, so we can keep .developer_mode for later usage (as something that would make the image writable and enable adb at the same time or so)
<Saviq> fginther, yeah :/
<fginther> Saviq, it's complicated by the fact that these tests are in trunk and so ran successfully at one time
<sergiusens> ogra_, ok, I was more inclined with a developer mode  toggle that would do the write thing
<Saviq> fginther, of course - flakiness
<sergiusens> ogra_, well developer mode and writable images are not the same thing
<fginther> Saviq, so far the experiment has not gone well. I'm going to start pulling out some tests
<fginther> Saviq, I'll check the autolanding jobs as I do so
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<ogra_> sergiusens, imho a full developer mode includes writability as well as some shell access
<ikillcypher> ogra_, :P ubuntu-touch has improved so much in less then 1 month
<ikillcypher> o.o
<ogra_> (and probably other bits)
<ogra_> ikillcypher, well, many people work on it all day
<ikillcypher> how come you guys dont have a review system like cyanogenmod cause I would love to code and write something
<sergiusens> ogra_, developer mode in android just means adb and install unsigned apps
<ikillcypher> :( I mean I cant find anything where the source is online
<sergiusens> ikillcypher, code.launchpad.net
<ikillcypher> thanks
<MDEE> so, anyone? known problems w/ adb/phablet-flash?
<balloons> popey, when you downloaded the update, did you get visual feedback of the progress?
<popey> balloons: no, known bug
<balloons> thought so, ty
<MDEE> popey: phablet-flash isn't working per the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sergiusens> MDEE, can you track down if adb works without launching the server with root?
<popey> MDEE: how so?
<MDEE> at the end of the flashing process, screen goes black on the NExus
<MDEE> and I get "insufficient permissions" on the workstation
<popey> there's a lot on that page, which one did you use?
<MDEE> adb is unreliable, I have to repeatdly do "adb kill-server; adb start-server"
<MDEE> like at EVERY step
<MDEE> I'm not sure how to help troubleshoot this. it's a tricky one. I could try to shoot video of my Nexus's screen along with the laptop's terminal window, and run "watch adb devices" to show its status
<sergiusens> MDEE, can you run  apt-cache policy android-tools-adb| pastebinit ?
<MDEE> sure hang on
<ikillcypher> this is confusing
<ikillcypher> o.o cant even see any single code
<ikillcypher> like
<ikillcypher> https://github.com/wilfredcool007/framework_base_telephony/blob/master/HuaweiRIL.java
<MDEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119733/
<ikillcypher> o.O
<MDEE> I'm willing to reset the phone to Android and start over & walk through it now if you have time
<ikillcypher> how do I access
<ikillcypher> ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager
<ikillcypher> so I can see the code
<guest____> hi, how can I uninstall apps from ubuntu touch?
<cjwatson> asac: If, hypothetically, I needed to arrange a period when the various offloaded archive jobs like proposed-migration might be vulnerable during migration to a new host (they hopefully won't actually go down for a noticeable period, but just in case something does go wrong), then when would be a good time?
<cjwatson> asac: A sysadmin in .au has set up most of it now, so maybe some time early European morning to finish it off?
<cjwatson> guest____: UI is underway; in the meantime, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00553.html
<sergiusens> MDEE, can you flash again but run 'uvadm monitor --property' in a separate terminal
<rickspencer3> awe_, ChickenCutlass my phone is really unreliable in terms of switching to 3g ... I can't tell if it's my phone or the service here, is there a way I can see what is going on? like a log or something?
<sergiusens> MDEE, before doing this, can you kill adb
<sergiusens> MDEE, and start with phone unplugged
<cjwatson> guest____: Quickest way is currently "sudo click unregister --user=phablet PACKAGE-NAME"
<MDEE> sergiusens: sure. hang on.. so you want me to reflash to Android?
<guest____> cjwatson: thank you!
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, I am sure there are ofono logs.  awe_ certainly knows the logs
<sergiusens> MDEE, so the it would be, unplug phone, kill adb, run udevadm command on terminal, run phablet-flash ...
<awe_> rickspencer3, cyphermox has been working on this for quite some time now, and we expect a NM fix to land shortly
<ogra_> rickspencer3, there are NM issues apparently if you switch back and forth between wlan
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, nothing crashed this time, at least :)
<MDEE> sergiusens: ok. the phone is currently running Ubuntu, is that ok?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, ah, ok
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, I guess that is better
<sergiusens> MDEE, yes, that's ok
<cyphermox> yup
<rickspencer3> ogra_, awe_ so leaving my office and going to the street and waiting for the bus and not having 3g sounds like the NM issue?
<MDEE> ok. phone unplugged. adb kill-server. running udevadm..
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: it does
<sergiusens> MDEE, I just want to see what happens wrt to udev rules
 * rickspencer3 nods
<asac> cjwatson: you mean you want to do something that might stop proposed?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I had a patch ready, but apparently it wasn't working for rsalveti
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, I logged this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1225393 maybe it's a dupe?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225393 in telephony-service "Phone does not reliably switch to cellular data" [Critical,Incomplete]
<awe_> rickspencer3, we'll figure out if it's a dup!  ;)
<MDEE> ok udevadm is running
<cjwatson> asac: We've been planning to move it to a new host for some time, and that new host is now ready; I'd like to arrange a time to cut over
<MDEE> sergiusens: udevadm is up. says it will print events for UDEV and KERNEL
<MDEE> sergiusens: now plug in, and do phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b ? do I need adb start-server first?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I'll dedupe, yeah
<cjwatson> asac: We can test a lot of it, but can't test absolutely everything in advance without actually cutting over, so I want to make sure I pick a time when nobody is going to be seriously inconvenienced by half an hour or so of outage
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I'm doing more testing, but expect a resolution soon
<cjwatson> asac: So I just wanted to check on general parameters for such times that I could then arrange in detail with sysadmin
<rickspencer3> thanks cyphermox
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, is there anything I can do to work around it in the meantime
 * rickspencer3 is totally depending on Ubuntu Touch phone
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: not so much. it's just racy
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks cyphermox
<rickspencer3> I'll stand by
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I can rebuild the patch I gave rsalveti, it may work slightly better for you
<cyphermox> but it's not a complete fix
<ikillcypher> wifi is dead
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, that sounds like extra work
<rickspencer3> I would just keep doing what you are doing :)
<ikillcypher> and can someone guide to get into network manager so I can see the code?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: ack
<rickspencer3> thanks for the offer though, cyphermox
<cjwatson> didrocks: BTW, the above conversation with asac also includes cu2d - it'll be moving to snakefruit along with the rest of the ubuntu-archive jobs
<cjwatson> didrocks: See RT#63122
<didrocks> cjwatson: just ensure we have the same firewall rule to access magners please
<didrocks> (to rsync)
<cjwatson> didrocks: Can you check?  You have ssh access already
<sergiusens> MDEE, no need to start adb, phablet-flash will do it for you
<cjwatson> didrocks: Or tell me the FQDN or IP address so I can check
<MDEE> ok
<MDEE> sergiusens: phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b ?
<asac> cjwatson: can we have a separate call on this? i feel i miss details
<asac> and its important
<asac> :)
<cjwatson> asac: Could you read https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=63122 first?  It should have all the necessary details
<asac> yeah
<didrocks> cjwatson: since I'm EODing soon, better that you have it: 10.128.92.2
<MDEE> sergiusens: I plugged in the phone, udevadm dumped a bunch of stuff out
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, workaround is sudo restart network-manager (I depend on the phone too so I resort to these things which I hope I don't need to)
<MDEE> I'll dump all this into a paste at the end
<sergiusens> MDEE, yeah, I'm going to need all that output
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, ok, that sounds easy
<rickspencer3> thanks sergiusens
<nerochiaro> pete-woods-late-:  when you have a moment, i'm trying to figure out a way to write decent unit tests for the qml bindings of libusermetrics. normally i would use QtQuickTest but if I do that I have no way to verify that the data has been updated in the data store
<MDEE> damn it. I can't use tee with udevadm
<nerochiaro> pete-woods-late-: so i'm not sure how to approach writing these tests. wonder if you have some suggestions
<MDEE> I'll just redirect it normally
<cjwatson> didrocks: That doesn't work yet - I've followed up to the ticket to ask for it
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks a lot
<MDEE> sergiusens: ok, phablet flashing...
<pete-woods> nerochiao: are you not able to interrogate the DBus interfaces of the data sets in the same way as the other tests? or you could use dbusmock to mock the libusermetrics DBus API
<MDEE> rather.. downloading files
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch want boot after install | http://askubuntu.com/q/346689
 * genii ponders "want" vs "won't"
<wellsb> If it want boot, give it boot
<MDEE> argh
<sil2100> bfiller: ping
<MDEE> I hope sergiusens comes back
<bfiller> sil2100: pong
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: well, either i use QtQuickTest and write the unit tests in QML, or to use C++ as the other tests do I need to figure out a way to setup a QQuickView or something similar as part of the test in which to run the QML part of the test. I haven't seen this done anywhere else yet.
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: can you include a QML plugin in your QtQuickTest to do the C++ parts?
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: not that i know of. QQuickTest is basically just a mechanism to load QML files in the same directory and call specifically named functions in them as tests. I don't think it's possible to compile extra c++ code (an extra QML  plugin)
<nerochiaro> when using it
<MDEE> can anyone tell me how I can open a bug ticket for phablet-tools?
<ikillcypher> -_-''
<ikillcypher> anyone noticed that that wifi is broken in the latest arm-hf.zip
<nerochiaro> MDEE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+filebug
<MDEE> thanks. phablet-flash is broked.
<pete-woods> merochiao: so if I have an import statement for a QML plugin I wrote in a QtQuick test case that doesn't work?
<ikillcypher> wifi is broken..
<cwayne1> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> cwayne1, pong
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: it works, but the c++ plugin needs to be compiled somehow when the tests are built
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: is that not fairly simple?
<MDEE> on an unrelated note, anyone know why QtCreator is missing all the Ubuntu Touch project templates?
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: to build it yes, to build it before the QtQuickTest tests are run, i'm not sure
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: i'll give it a shot, sounds like the best option
<cwayne1> mhr3: hi, are the unity bits that enable scopes to live in /custom in the image yet?
<MDEE> I swear at one point, QtCreator had Ubuntu Touch apps under 'File > New Project'
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: I'm confident that can be done - if you need any help fighting cmake, I have no problem lending a hand
<MDEE> now they're gone. did a fresh install too
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: thanks. i'll poke you if i get lost in cmake-voodoo
<cwayne1> asac: ping
<asac> cwayne1: questions about landings? -> #ubuntu-ci-eng
<tedg> tmoenicke_, Hey, I was chatting with attente about keyboard settings.  Do you know when the GSettings based settings will land on the server?
<jibel> how to I completely erase a device with phablet-flash ubuntu-system, there was a -b option of legacy image but don't see it for u-system
<jibel> ?
<cjwatson> --no-backup isn't it?
<popey> --no-backup
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install has some examples
<jibel> cjwatson, popey thanks
<lool> (a new bootstrap flag is also coming up)
<jfunk> thanks jibel
<sil2100> bfiller: about my earlier ping - I have a strange situation with the dialer-app autopilot tests - when I first ran them, all tests passed - but from the second run onwards I cannot get it working
<sil2100> bfiller: the application seems hanged up
<tmoenicke_> tedg: hi ted. looks like early next week
<bfiller> sil2100: that's strange, I can try it. why does it need to be run twice? shouldn't block landing
<bfiller> sil2100: the tests are quite minimal
<bfiller> don't really test anything of significance
<attente> tmoenicke_, also any idea of the spell checking settings? i really have no info about it...
<sil2100> bfiller: I mean, hm, I cannot reproduce it working anymore, whenever I run the tests with phablet-test-run the dialer-app does not react to anything
<sil2100> Not sure what happened
<sil2100> After a fresh device reboot it works again
<tmoenicke_> attente: what info do you need about the spell checking?
<MDEE> does anyone here work on phablet-flash?
<bfiller> sil2100: sounds like either autopilot or the tests leave something in a bad state
<popey> MDEE: people here do, yes
<bfiller> sil2100: what build and env should I use to try?
<attente> tmoenicke_, what interface is there for modifying those settings? is it through maliit-server or something else?
<MDEE> my phablet-flash process dies out at the end with: error: insufficient permissions for device
<MDEE> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell mount /data' returned non-zero exit status 255
<popey> MDEE: what command are you using?
<MDEE> phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b
<popey> MDEE: what device?
<MDEE> I think it's adb's fault. it seems to lose connection during the process
<MDEE> Nexus 4
<popey> dodgy usb cable?
<MDEE> not at all
<MDEE> adb devices reports "no permissions" or whatever the msg is..
<popey> adb kill-server
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, I found a way to trigger the 'brokeness'
<popey> sudo adb start-server
<MDEE> run it with sudo? hmm.. ok
<popey> then try it
<MDEE> lemme try that
<tmoenicke_> attente: it will be in ubuntu-keyboard. i will summarize it in an email
<sil2100> bfiller: I use mako, upgrade dialer-app and messaging-app from daily-build (not sure if you need an upgraded messaging-app, but I use one for now) - if you run dialer_app tests normally, they pass, but after you run messaging_app tests and then try to run dialer_app tests, they fail all the time
<attente> tmoenicke_, fantastic, thanks!
<MDEE> popey: when I did the manual install, I kept having to do "adb kill-server; adb start-server" all the time because it kept going to "insufficient permissions"
<MDEE> ok, Nexus 4 has black screen
<MDEE> phablet-flash is waiting... it's done though
<sil2100> bfiller: it's as if running messaging_app tests breaks dialer_app
<WebbyIT> I have to report a bug about login in gmail app, where I have to report it?
<MDEE> aha! "CLearing /data and /cache" works now!
<MDEE> popey: THANK YOU
<popey> MDEE: great!
<popey> yw
<sil2100> bfiller: even the whole dialer-app application isn't responding when ran
<MDEE> this page should be edited to reflect that. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install - you HAVE to do "sudo adb start-server"
<MDEE> adb start-server without sudo does not work
<sil2100> bfiller: checking if running messaging-app manually (without AP testing) breaks dialer-app as well
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, we had bugs that were fixed previously with both of those apps running but that should be working now. we had to unregister telepathy listener when dialer was sent to background. maybe lifcycle mgmt is broken causing this
<bfiller> boiko: ^^^^^
<bfiller> sil2100: I'll see if I can reproduce
<om26er> mfisch, hello
<MDEE> popey: one more Q, unrelated. I installed the Ubuntu SDK.. and when I run it, there are no Ubuntu Touch project templates. I know for sure there used to be at some point
<mfisch> om26er: morning
<sil2100> bfiller: I tried manually just running messaging-app and then dialer-app, but it didn't seem to break anything - retrying with the AP approach
<popey> MDEE: this can happen sometimes... rm ~/.config/QtProject
<popey> then re-open ubuntu sdk
<om26er> mfisch, hey! I have found an issue and think it could be in powerd
<om26er> mfisch, bug 1226672
<ubot5> bug 1226672 in powerd (Ubuntu) "With screen dimmed, it takes ~1sec for it to lighten up when touched" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226672
<om26er> duplicate?
<MDEE> popey: man.. you are just full of good answers today! THANK you!
<MDEE> popey: so, cdimage-touch is updated daily, yes? is ubuntu-system? is there any reason I'd want ubuntu-system over cdimage-touch?
<MDEE> wow man.. Ubuntu Touch does NOT like WPA2 Enterprise routers! ha
<MDEE> doesn't even ask for a password.
<mfisch> om26er: it could be in powerd for sure, sforshee ^^^
<mfisch> om26er: I'm not working on powerd anymore, I've been reassigned
<om26er> mfisch, aha, ok..
<popey> MDEE: it's detailed on the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sil2100> bfiller, boiko: made some other tests and to make dialer-app unresponsive and broken, you need to run the messaging-app autopilot tests and then dialer-app autopilot tests (which fail) - and afterwards dialer-app is broken until rebooted
<boiko> sil2100: interesting
<MDEE> popey: oh crap. cdimage-touch is deprecated..
<popey> not so much
<sil2100> boiko: I wonder if the AP tests are doing anything strange
<popey> it still works just fine.
<popey> ubuntu-system allows for over the air updates though which is cool
<MDEE> popey: oh ok. the page says so
<MDEE> popey: is ubuntu-system updated as frequently as cdimage-touch?
<popey> depends on your perspective
<popey> basically daily
<sil2100> boiko: try upgrading on a device messaging-app and dialer-app and running AP tests as I mentioned, and see if dialer-app is broken afterwards
<MDEE> popey: ah ok. I'll switch
<boiko> sil2100: I'm in the middle of debugging something else, I will try that in ~1 hour probably
<MDEE> popey: the page says this is the recommended syntax:     phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<MDEE> popey: is that still accurate?
<popey> yeah
<sil2100> boiko: ok, cool thanks!
<bfiller> sil2100, boiko: just did this exact thing and worked fine for me on maguro : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6119979/
<MDEE> popey: who maintains that page?
<bfiller> sil2100: I ran tests on the device using autopilot run, not with the script
<popey> "we"d do
<MDEE> popey: ok. I recommend changing the "adb start-server" step to "sudo adb start-server". phablet-flash absolutely does not work properly unless adb is running via sudo
<MDEE> and I'm on a pretty standard setup. (Ubuntu 13.04 + Nexus 4)
<popey> MDEE: yeah, that should already be fixed, not sure why you're getting that
<sil2100> bfiller, boiko: maybe it's related to killing the shell every time or something
<om26er> MDEE, adb and fastboot permission issues are pretty mixed in13.10
<popey> but its certainly not the case that everyone needs to do that, which is why we don't put that on the wiki
<sil2100> bfiller, boiko: or hm... could history-service be related? Since I also upgraded history-service
<MDEE> popey: so is it because I'm on 13.04? and in 13.10 you don't need sudo?
<bfiller> sil2100: I did a dist-upgrade from the daily build ppa so I have all the latest
<bfiller> sil2100: how are you running the tests? you shouldn't be killing the shell. just make sure the phone is awake and unlocked
<popey> MDEE: perhaps, I thought it was fixed on 13.04 too
<MDEE> ah
<MDEE> i'll leave my ticket open then
<MDEE> I put in a bug ticket
<MDEE> I can modify it to explain what the issue is, now that we know
<sil2100> bfiller: I'm using this command more or less: phablet-test-run -n -o output dialer_app
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll try without -n
<bfiller> sil2100: try running "autopilot run messaging_app" directly when ssh'd on the phone with the shell unlocked, then "autopilot run dialer_app" the same way after
<MDEE> popey: thanks again for your help, you've solved multiple issues for me that were giving me headaches
<popey> MDEE: good times!
<MDEE> flashing the ubuntu-system image on there now
<MDEE> is it a bad sign of my phone has a black screen (but is on) and the last thing I see in the terminal is: INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes.
<MDEE> s/of/if
<popey> no
<MDEE> oh there it goes
<popey> its a good thing
<MDEE> wow, that took a while
<popey> patience is a virtue
<MDEE> ha
<popey> ☻
<MDEE> I was expecting the android with his panel open and magical stuff going on
<popey> we hide magic
<popey> magic is overrated
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll try, but I wonder how the smoke-testing guys run those tests - since we want to make sure those work as well
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: in your usermetricsinput unit tests, how do you deal with the fact that once you run a test the data source will be already there in following runs of the same test ?
<bfiller> sil2100: I see same failure if I use  phablet-test-run -n -o output dialer_app, but not if I use phablet-test-run -o output dialer_app
<popey> bfiller: ogra_ suggested we shouldn't use -n anymore
<bfiller> sil2100: I think smoke tests reboot the phone after each app is run, fginther, plars is that correct?
<popey> the -n kills unity doesn't it?
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: I run the tests using libqtdbustest, which makes a private instance of dbus, and I run the service with the argument :memory: which makes sqlite use a memory backed database that is destroyed when the service shuts down
<plars> bfiller: yes
<ogra_> popey, you need -n for unity8 tests
<popey> this is dialler app tho
<sil2100> bfiller: confirming, it works when ran through ssh
<ogra_> but shouldnt use it for any of rge app ones
<ogra_> *the
<bfiller> sil2100: so it's not an issue, daily smoketests reboot the phone after each suite is run. and we shouldn't be using -n for running app tests regardless
<oSoMoN> balloons: hey, would you mind having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/revert-useless-revision/+merge/185779 ?
<sil2100> ogra_: got it, yesterday I got the impression that we're using that for all tests
<pete-woods> nerochari: see the class tests/testutils/DBusTest
<sil2100> bfiller: indeed! Ok, thanks for digging into that, then I guess we're ready for release o/
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: ^
<ogra_> sil2100, plars can surely clearify
<bfiller> sil2100: cool
<sil2100> boiko: ^ issue resolved \o/
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: understood. thanks
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks :)
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: where do you set up all that ?
<balloons> oSoMoN, is Oliver around
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: oh, DBusTest.cpp it seels
<nerochiaro> seems
<plars> ogra_, sil2100: for daily smoke tests, we *only* kill unity8 for the unity8 tests. All other tests run a script that unlocks the screen without killing unity. The phone is rebooted between tests, so if unity8 is killed for the unity8 tests, it's not in a bad state for the next test that runs
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: yes, it's quite simple when using libqtdbustest, just compose an instance of DBusTestRunner
<ogra_> yeah]
<oSoMoN> balloons: did you mean Olivier?
<pete-woods> inside your test class
<MDEE> popey: one more Q and I'm out! so now that I have ubuntu-system.. I don't have to do phablet-flash to update the daily build, I can just go to updates on the phone & grab over the air?
<balloons> oSoMoN, yes, sorry
<oSoMoN> balloons: oSoMoN == Olivier
<oSoMoN> (== me)
<pete-woods> the library handles the problem of asynchronously waiting for startup, too
<sil2100> plars: got it, thanks!
<balloons> oSoMoN, lolol.. I thought so, but it was weird
<bfiller> sil2100: what is the issue with landing ubuntu-keyboard?
<balloons> oSoMoN, ok, so I was planning to look at calendar again today as it's still failing as you've noticed ;-) I'll try and answer each one of your points
<guest____> sorry, I asked before about removing an app, I do not seem to have the click binary so i cannot call click: command not found
<oSoMoN> balloons: thanks, I wanted to investigate the problem further myself, but I have way too many tasks on my plate atm
<guest____> installing it from apt-get i guess?
<cjwatson> guest____: Er, are you on a touch device?
<guest____> ye
<balloons> oSoMoN, "  - unnecessarily expanded the code," Yep, that was on purpose to provide clarity on what was failing, and because there was no need to introduce potential bugs by being cute. "introduced a regression (doesn’t work for abs(delta) > 24),", yikes, this should be added as a test then. "didn’t fix the autopilot failures observed on devices (see e.g. http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4256/calendar-app-autopilot/)" sadly
<balloons> it didn't, though they run just fine locally on my device, which was why I pushed it to begin with. your reverted changes don't work at all on my device
<guest____> cjwatson: sgs2 with ubunut touch
<cjwatson> guest____: Because click has been preinstalled in all ubuntu-touch images since early July
<cjwatson> guest____: So, sure, you can install it with apt-get, but if you're missing it then something is wrong
<guest____> this build might be older
<guest____> cjwatson: just installed it but "click list --manifest" doesnt show anything, need reboot?
<balloons> oSoMoN, overall I don't want to revert the changes, but I agree more work needs to be done. Something is still causing it to fail on the device, and we should fix your noted regression and overall clean up the expanded implementation
<balloons> oSoMoN, basically another rewrite is needed
<cjwatson> guest____: I'm having a very hard time understanding how any click packages could be installed if click itself wasn't installed
<cjwatson> guest____: If click list --manifest doesn't show them, then you don't have them
<popey> MDEE: yes
<cjwatson> guest____: In which case all the apps are installed as .debs and you can remove them with apt-get
<balloons> oSoMoN, I will say, I'm very confused about the sign, -sign and copysign,delta stuff.. I've no idea what you were trying to do there. You can see I replaced the swipes with very simple drag's
<MDEE> popey: excellent
<popey> MDEE: dont worry if you get no feedback when you hit the "download" button there, thats coming
<guest____> cjwatson: okay, so click is just another package install system, like apt-get?
<MDEE> popey: good to know. so just tap it, and be patient.
<guest____> cjwatson: and they changed it from apt-get to click recently?
<MDEE> popey: is there any indication that there is a new update or not?
<balloons> iBelieve, any update on fixing the sdk header bug so the tests can pass? :-)
<cjwatson> guest____: We're in the process of moving to click for user-installable apps; at the moment three of the preinstalled apps in Ubuntu Touch images are installed that way
<iBelieve> balloons, just fixed that, haven't pushed the branch yet
<popey> MDEE: not yet, other than going to that screen
<guest____> cjwatson: thanks for the information, I was trying to remove apps like Amazon and eBay, how would I uninstall theses, and find their package name
<MDEE> popey: right, ok
<popey> MDEE: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-17-111959.png
<popey> like that
<popey> i have mine set to autodownload on wifi ☻
<MDEE> gotcha
<cjwatson> guest____: dpkg -l '*amazon*' '*ebay*' should tell you the package names, then "apt-get purge those-package-names"
<cjwatson> (the latter under sudo)
<cjwatson> My number of three earlier was mistaken, those have actually been converted to click in current images
<cjwatson> So it's nine now, including six webapps
<ogra_> there is still a bunch of click apps coming from the PPA
<ogra_> should be more than three debs
<cjwatson> Yeah, but they wind up on disk as nine click packages, is my point
<cjwatson> However they get there
<ogra_> no, they dont
<cjwatson> They sure do
<ogra_> well, probably they end up on disk like that but all of them have a dpkg DB entry
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120094/
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120095/
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120096/
<cjwatson> No dpkg DB entry
<cjwatson> I'm not talking about those ones
<cjwatson> I know there are still *-app packages installed as .debs; those aren't click packages
<balloons> iBelieve, k, I'm more than happy to review it, I want that red spot gone just as much as yu
<cjwatson> or "click apps" or whatever you said above
<ogra_> ah, i thought you talked about click packages in general
<ogra_> sorry
<cjwatson> ogra_: click packages in general == click packages
<cjwatson> ogra_: maybe you mean "core apps"
<ogra_> well all of tehse apps were supposed to be click by now
<ogra_> yeah, i do
<cjwatson> However, they aren't
<cjwatson> So let's not talk about them in the present tense as if they are :)
<ogra_> but looks like they wont be for release
<cjwatson> Sure, I know the reasoning
<cjwatson> I was just describing the present state
<ogra_> right
<guest____> Is there any way to see which version of touch I'm running? In the settings app it says Last Updated 2013-04-09
<oSoMoN> balloons: your re-implementation does exactly what my original implementation did (with less code), which is why I’m proposing to revert
<ogra_> guest____, in older images ther eis a stamp in /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> in newer ones it is in /etc/media-info now
<oSoMoN> balloons: copysign is just a way to get the sign of the delta
<balloons> oSoMoN, yes, I agree yours is less code, and mine could certainly be reduced, however, I don't like the original implementation "swiping". it doesn't work on my device, and I'm really not sure what it is you are trying to do
<guest____> ogra_: thanks
<oSoMoN> balloons: where do you see a swipe? it does a drag, just like yours
<zzarr> hello hashcode, I wounder how the hdmi driver is comming along for the motorola maserati?
<Hashcode> zzarr: tbh, I just haven't had the time to look at it :/
<balloons> oSoMoN, yes, but why so much complex math to do a drag?
<oSoMoN> balloons: it’s not complex math, it’s just an elegant way to avoid a lot of if else blocks to do the same drag movement in one direction or in the other
<balloons> oSoMoN, ultimately reverting it is fine by me.. but like yourself I want the tests to actually pass and reverting it doesn't help that. So I'm more worried about fixing it to work. Feel free to revert and when I get a chance to debug further today I will
<cwayne1> cjwatson: should preinstallation of clicks in /custom work with click 0.4.6? i'm not seeing the app show up in click list
<oSoMoN> balloons: yeah, reverting was only the first step, unfortunately I haven’t found the time to dig further into the actual issue, I hope I’ll find some time later today
<balloons> oSoMoN, my implementation I found actually ran properly on a local device.. I don't believe the original did, but I'll find out this afternoon
<cjwatson> cwayne1: Yes.  Can you pastebin "find /custom/click -ls" for me?
<oSoMoN> balloons: the original did, it works fine on my device
<balloons> oSoMoN, so, the issue is likely to be something very small, perhaps an additional assert is needed
<oSoMoN> balloons: yeah, it’s probably something very stupid and trivial to fix once figured out…
<cwayne1> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120135/
<cjwatson> cwayne1: Those don't appear to have been installed with --all-users
<zzarr> hashcode I see, I'll keep waiting patientently :)
<cjwatson> cwayne1: Or else your image builder included /custom/click/* or something and hence omitted /custom/click/.click/
<cwayne1> cjwatson: ah, ill try and fix that
<cjwatson> cwayne1: You should end up with /custom/click/.click/users/@all/ (this is an internal implementation detail so don't rely on it)
<oSoMoN> balloons: I’m comparing the failures with the original implementation and with yours, and they’re not happening at the same place
<balloons> oSoMoN, yes that's correct. I believe my implementation failed after 2 swipes to change the month
<oSoMoN> balloons: yeah, whereas with the original impl, the swipes apparently all succeed, but it fails on going to today (which is the actual functionality under test)
<cwayne1> cjwatson: so i copied that over, and i'm still getting the profile does not exist error
<cjwatson> cwayne1: What error is that, exactly?
<cjwatson> cwayne1: (That's not the problem you mentioned above)
<cwayne1> cjwatson: dbus.log:aa-exec: ERROR: profile 'com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code_qr-code_0.2' does not exist
<cjwatson> cwayne1: You probably haven't run hooks.  Did you reboot?
<cwayne1> cjwatson: i did
<cwayne1> i'll reboot again
<cjwatson> No, don't
<cjwatson> Unless you didn't reboot until after you copied those files
<cjwatson> cwayne1: Can I have a complete tarball, including the .click subdirectory?
<cwayne1> cjwatson: sure, one sec
<oSoMoN> balloons: I’m starting to suspect that self.get_currentDayStart() doesn’t return the current date as expected
<oSoMoN> balloons: or maybe it does but there’s a race condition and when the test starts it’s not always already initialized
<oSoMoN> balloons: which would explain why the tests do not fail all the time, only sometimes
<balloons> oSoMoN, that was different than my experience, however, I would agree that there was likely a race condition. Even my implementation didn't seem to like being run as an entire suite, meaning something outside of the tests was having timing issues
<cwayne1> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/custom.tar.xz
<iBelieve> balloons, here is the merge if you want to review it (although it does have some other fixes as well as the header fix): https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fixed-progress-dialog/+merge/186103
<balloons> ty iBelieve
<cjwatson> cwayne1: Looks cromulent enough.  Anything in /var/log/upstart/click-system-hooks.log?
<cjwatson> cwayne1: And what's in ~/.local/share/applications/ ?
<cwayne1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120217/ cjwatson
<cjwatson> cwayne1: That looks fine ...
<cwayne1> cjwatson: hm, i dont even have /var/log/upstart/click-system-hooks.log
<cjwatson> cwayne1: How about the contents of /var/lib/apparmor/ ?
<cjwatson> cwayne1: /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/ I mean
<cjwatson> and .../profiles/
<oSoMoN> balloons: I think I’ve got a fix, gonna push it in a minute, if you want to have a look
<balloons> oSoMoN, <3!
<cwayne1> cjwatson: nothing about that app in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks
<oSoMoN> balloons: ah, I didn’t see you had already approved the reversion, I pushed it on top of the same branch, I’ll push it to another branch to avoid confusions
<balloons> oSoMoN, gotcha
<cjwatson> cwayne1: Huh.  And you definitely have /etc/init/click-system-hooks.conf ?
<oSoMoN> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/assert-today-is-today/+merge/186105 , for your reviewing pleasure ;)
<balloons> oSoMoN, ohh I see now
<balloons> so just need to try on a device then
<cjwatson> cwayne1: Might be worth trying "sudo click hook install-system" to see if for some reason it works by hand and not from the Upstart job.
<cwayne1> cjwatson: ah, so it seems it was some issue with updating.. i had /etc/init/click-system-hooks.conf.dpkg-new
<cwayne1> when i move that to click-system-hooks.conf it seems to work :)
<ogra_> argh
<ogra_> there is something wrong with stgraber's code :(
<ogra_> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/saucy-proposed/maguro/index.json has two times the #52 image
<ogra_> that should have become 53
<plars> ogra_: I was just looking at the latest run, it broke on both maguro and mako and neither device is visible to me now
<ogra_> hmm, intrestingly i get 53 with phablet-flash but the json file doesnt list it
<plars> rfowler: can you take a look at maguro-02 and mako-01? I think they just fell over... probably sitting at the fastboot screen
<ogra_> plars, well, it flashes fine for me
<ogra_> (not finished yet, but its in the last steps)
<plars> ogra_: I'm trying it locally, but both of them timed out in the lab
<plars> ogra_: and were left in a state where I can't see them
<ogra_> yeah, sounds bad
<ogra_> lets see what rfowler tells us
<ogra_> (whats on the screen)
<mrueg> can anyone help me? i'm trying to flash ubuntu one on a galaxy nexus. this is the error i receive: http://bpaste.net/show/F8piWQzKDubd0rxgGHbB/
<sergiusens> mrueg, and a broken android on the screen?
<mrueg> sergiusens: yes, but restarts after a while
<ricmm> anyone here with a phone that wasnt flashed today can help with a:
<ricmm> $ dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/shotwell.desktop
<ricmm> ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, the code is ok, one is full, the other is delta
<sergiusens> plars, ^^
<sergiusens> wrt to the two 52's
<ogra_> ricmm, i think guest1__ runs an old image on his SGS2
<ogra_> (SGS2 isnt flipped yet afaik)
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, thats confusing ... i always thought the last version would match the full one
<sergiusens> ogra_, lol, if I don't start adbd on ubuntu I get adbd on android
<ricmm> guest1__: ping :)
<ogra_> and i obviously got the right image here using phablet-flash ... all fine i guess
<mrueg> sergiusens: any idea?
<sergiusens> ogra_, the delt is for OTA
<sergiusens> mrueg, yeah, you need something that isn't released yet (in the pipelines)
<om26er> ogra_, should I report "please unseed indicator-bluetooth" ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, iirc rsalveti added that ... switch off adbd locally to enter the container
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, I saw that in the prestart scripts
<mrueg> sergiusens: can i get it from a vcs or anything like that?
<plars> sergiusens: what was the difference between the 20130916 phablet-tools and the 20130916.2 that has come out since then? anything important?
<ogra_> om26er, if it has asac approval (or more generally now #ubuntu-ci-eng approval) i'm fine just doing it
<sergiusens> mrueg, bzr branch lp:phablet-tools; cd phablet-tools; ./phablet-flash ubuntu-system --bootstrap
<mrueg> sergiusens: merci.
<asac> ogra_: do you know what i think
<sergiusens> plars, if you look at the changelog, it's the same package
<asac> ogra_: i think mtp busted the automation :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, i guess just an "[ -e /path/to/some/file ] && exit 0" at the top of the upstart job for adbd and making rsalveti;s change a manual thing should be fine for our purpose
<sergiusens> plars, I think it was just launchpad copy api... also daily release seemed messed up, since part of the changelog was from a previous package release
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's what I did
<ogra_> asac, mtp just runs aside adb. wont affect any adb operation
<asac> ogra_: so i just had a window open, a mount error and couldnt adb anymore
<asac> after closing all it worked
<om26er> asac, do you +1 the removal of indicator-bluetooth ?
<ogra_> asac, hmm, what kind fo mount error ?
<Saviq> fginther, it looks like running this amount of tests on every merge request for many projects is just not feasible - a mediumtest run now takes over an hour :/
<asac> i dont know how to repro
<ogra_> well, theoretically mtp wont influence adb behavior
 * ogra_ takes a deep look at the mtp code
<mrueg> sergiusens: now it boots into recovery, what do i have to do afterwards?
<fginther> Saviq, hmmm ;-(
<fginther> Saviq, perhaps running a one or two tests for the *_app suites would be a good comprimise
<Saviq> fginther, we're backed up against the wall - http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/
<Saviq> fginther, jobs have been running for 4hrs now
<rfowler> plars ogra_ they are stuck at the screen swipe tutorial
<ogra_> intresting
<ogra_> i thought that was disabled for testing
<plars> ogra_: it gets disabled later - after it confirms it came back after installing
<plars> ogra_: in this case, we timed out before we got that far
<plars> rfowler: I don't see the devices from adb though
<ogra_> so that actually smells like an adb race between adbd coming up and the test
<fginther> Saviq, one moment
<rfowler> plars: ya i didn't fix it yet... about to ... just wanted to let you know what I saw
<guest1__> ricmm, i'm not the one you are looking for, i don't even own an SGS2 ;)
<ogra_> how do you plan to fix it
<plars> ogra_: with a hammer
<plars> :)
<ogra_> guest1__, bah, damend, then it was another guest with underscore
<ogra_> plars, heh
<ogra_> plars, would be intresting to know if you can see them after a re-plug
<plars> rfowler: maybe try rebooting just one of them to see if it comes back?
<ogra_> without reboot
<plars> rfowler: yeah, or even just replug
<rfowler> plars: how about now
<ogra_> also check the logs of the server
<plars> rfowler: I don't think I see any new one, which one did you replug?
<plars> maguro it looks like
<ogra_> you see it ?
<plars> ogra_: I saw it in dmesg, but nothing new showing up in adb devices
<plars> wait
<plars> wait
<plars> wait
<MDesigner> what's the fastest/easiest way to transfer a file to Ubuntu Touch? like a video file or mp3
 * ogra_ waits
 * rickspencer3 waits
<rfowler> waiting... hands on phones
<rickspencer3> MDesigner, I used adb push
<ogra_> MDesigner, use the very latest image and just drag and drop in your filemanager
<ogra_> (the *very* latest ... untested one ... )
<plars> and we're back
<MDesigner> oh. does that build show up in Ubuntu when you plug it in via USB?
<rfowler> plars: thought they would be
<ogra_> plars, so the re-plug did it ?
<plars> adbd was running as an unusual user, but I'm not sure why
<MDesigner> cuz I have ubuntu-system from the devel channel and it doesn't show up
<plars> that's a new one
<ogra_> plars, yeah
<rickspencer3> MDesigner, the support for that just landed today ... should show up in the daily after the daily is verified to be green
<rickspencer3> aiui
<ogra_> rigtht
<rfowler> plars:  ogra_ plug/unplug and going through the swipe thingy
<plars> rfowler: don't bother, I'm about to rekick the jobs
<MDesigner> rickspencer3: devel-proposed is the channel for bleeding edge?
<rickspencer3> MDesigner, no
<fginther> Saviq, I've dialed the tests back some more, just have gallery_app and unity8 now
<rickspencer3> at least, I don't think so
<ogra_> rsalveti, so i suspect the adbd in container thingie gets in our way here ... mtp sets the property, that makes adb respawn and if you connect exactly while the respawn happens you end up with an adbd inside the container
<MDesigner> rickspencer3: oh ok. this page says it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<rickspencer3> MDesigner, I think it's called "pending"
<Saviq> fginther, thanks, it's not just unity8 that's affected, though, AFAICS
<plars> asac: jobs are running again for now, will try to hunt down what happened earlier
<MDesigner> ahh. the page says --pending is deprecated
<Saviq> fginther, like what job is that http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2987/parameters/? ?
<ogra_> MDesigner, rickspencer3 sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=saucy-proposed
<Saviq> fginther, it seems to be running tests for *everything*?
<ogra_> that will give you the untested fun stuff
<fginther> Saviq, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci
<MDesigner> ogra_, what's the diff between saucy-proposed and devel-proposed?
<Saviq> fginther, right, so that's almost 2hrs of tests...
<Saviq> fginther, hardly acceptable if you ask me...
<fginther> Saviq, same solution, dial back the tests
<beuno> rickspencer3, "devel" was what the TB voted on, no?
<Saviq> fginther, yup
<rickspencer3> beuno, that's for something different
<Saviq> fginther, especially since that blocked all of the runners for 2 hrs
<ogra_> MDesigner, no difference ...
<beuno> ah, ignore me
<MDesigner> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/
<MDesigner> so there's also daily-proposed
<ogra_> MDesigner, right, they are all the same atm
<Saviq> fginther, there were 4 UITK tests ran there, so it took over all ps-saucy-...s
<ogra_> daily-proposed will go away soon
<MDesigner> ah ok
<MDesigner> thanks
<ogra_> and saucy will become stable after release
<fginther> Saviq, that definitely wasn't the plan.
<ogra_> (and the T release becomes devel then)
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, we didn't cope it seems
<MDesigner> so, just curious.. when U Touch is finally officially done, will there be a neat & clean deployment method that will work on Win/Mac as well?
<MDesigner> a simple user-friendly interface to flash the phone?
<asac> plars: cool
<ogra_> probably by 14.04 ...
<asac> plars: did it manage to install etc.? or we just hope?
<ogra_> for 13.10 we'll go with phablet-flash ...
<plars> asac: will let you know soon
<plars> asac: it seems to have installed, and certainly worked for me locally
<asac> yeah
<asac> did it twice too
<plars> asac: I expect it to work now that the adb madness is sorted out, but I'm watching it
<asac> plars: adb madness?
<MDesigner> ogra_: so Touch won't be "mainstream" till 14.04 then
<ogra_> asac, yeah, i'm sure it is a timing issue, something we need to fix anyway ... though you are right that mtp actually exposes it more which results in the breakage for plars
<plars> asac: adb was running as the wrong user, probably just due to someone running adb devices at an inopportune time
<asac> k
<ogra_> plars, no
<plars> the question is, why did adb ever die for that to happen
<asac> interesting theory
<ogra_> plars, mtp re-sets the property for the gadget driver (it has to) ... and the thing i just discussed above with sergiusens kicks in while adb respawns
<asac> at least something :)
<plars> ah, I see
<wellsb> Any updates on bug 1213043?
<beuno> MDesigner, ubuntu-touch will be the default desktop for 14.10
<ubot5> bug 1213043 in Ubuntu Weather App "Binding loop detected when changing backgroundColor of MainView dynamically" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213043
<plars> ogra_: that's really bad for us - as we have multiple devices in flight
<MDesigner> beuno: hmm, interesting..
<ogra_> plars, asac, so if you connect exactly that second, you end up with adb insiode the container
<asac> ogra_: aha :)
<asac> thats what i had
<plars> ogra_: but adbd gets respawned on the host side?
<ogra_> plars, yes, but the android adb has to vanish anyway
<beuno> MDesigner, 14.04 will be the last release of the current ubuntu-desktop code base
<ogra_> plars, no, on the device
<plars> ogra_: or do you mean on the device side
<plars> ok
<plars> phew
<plars> :)
<MDesigner> beuno, interesting.. I had no idea
 * rsalveti reading backlog
<MDesigner> I wonder what 14.10 will look like on the desktop
<beuno> MDesigner, pretty similar?  :)
<beuno> a bit nicer, probably
<beuno> it'll ship unity8
<MDesigner> just as long as it's not too simplified
<MDesigner> I feel like Apple took a misstep shaping their OS after iOS
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's bad
<MDesigner> hey sergiusens, I got my device flashed properly. the problem was that adb server was not running as root
<MDesigner> sergiusens, I had to do "adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server" and then phablet-flash worked perfectly
<sergiusens> MDesigner, so where are those udevadm logs?
<MDesigner> I have them still. hang on one sec
<sergiusens> MDesigner, the whole point of them is to find out why you need to run it as root ;-)
<MDesigner> I understand :) stand by
<MDesigner> sergiusens, here's the output of phablet-flash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120626/
<MDesigner> sergiusens, and here's the udevadm output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120628/
<MDesigner> sergiusens, hope that helps
<MDesigner> btw, anyone know if the saucy-proposed builds can be updated over the air from the phone? or do I have to flash to update?
<ogra_> you can do OTA
<ogra_> be careful with the UI though ... there is no progress for the download ... and i have the feeling if you tap the button more than once it spawns multiple download handlers and falls over
<ogra_> barry, ^^^ btw
<ogra_> could that be true ?
<ogra_> seems every time i'm imaptioent with the updater it fails :)
<barry> ogra_: it shouldn't, if dbus activation is doing its job, although if there's a huge download and the service is timing out, a second one could be spawned (but they shouldn't interfere with each other, though i don't know if the ui can handle that).  check /var/log/system-image/client.log for details
<ogra_> barry, ah, thanks didnt notice the log, i will check it next time it happens
<ogra_> i just noticed if i'm handling the UI really carful it always works
<barry> ogra_: sounds good.  you can also fiddle with things like the timeout value and logging level by editing /etc/system-image/client.ini
<ogra_> impatient tapping the buttom multiple times gets me a failed download usually
<ogra_> awesome
<barry> ogra_: if you can investigate and file any necessary bugs, that would be awesome
<cjwatson> cwayne1: right - it isn't like that in official images, is it?
<om26er> awe_, I cannot get gprs to work on my device, I suspect some settings needs changing. Any pointers on that ?
<awe_> om26er, are you using a special SIM?
<awe_> ( ie. non-operator SIM )
<om26er> awe_, its my normal sim
<om26er> awe_, my everyday use sim I meant
<awe_> and has it worked for you before?
<awe_> ( ie. is this a regression? )
<om26er> awe_, never worked on Ubuntu touch
<om26er> or never tried for that matter
<awe_> ah, ok
<awe_> well, let's see if we can find out what's going on...
<awe_> can you make phone calls and send/receive text messages?
<om26er> awe_, yes that works fine
<awe_> ok
<awe_> so now, let me teach you a few commands that will come in handy
<awe_> go to /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<awe_> and you'll find a whole bunch of python scripts
<awe_> list-modem and list-contexts are both good sources of information
<awe_> list-modem will show you the state of all of the modem interface objects ( NetworkRegistration, ConnectionManager, ... )
<cwayne1> cjwatson: it shouldnt be
<awe_> you can see if the modem is powered, online, ...
<cjwatson> cwayne1: ok, good
<awe_> om26er, list-contexts data contexts associated with your device
<awe_> you should have one "internet" context
<om26er> awe_, list-modems http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120817/
<om26er> context http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120818/
<awe_> so your context shows that the phone wasn't able to automatically look up your internet settings
<awe_> one more thing to check
<awe_> can you grep for "ofonod" in /var/log/syslog?
<awe_> when ofono starts, it logs the information used to search the mobile-broadband-provider-info db
<awe_> it uses the provider name from your SIM + your mobile country code ( mcc ) and mobile network code ( mnc )
<awe_> there's a good chance this info is missing or incorrect in the db
<om26er> awe_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120833/\
<om26er> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120833/
<om26er> awe_, btw these settings are known to work with my network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120815/
<anders3408|afk> mhall119: ive sent you a pm :)
<awe_> om26er, thanks for the info... give me a few minutes to look at something
<om26er> ok. brb
<ogra_> cyphermox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120871/ we will need something like this (probably a lot more fine grained, that one is  untested just for illustration)
<ogra_> (misses an initrct emit in the stop too... )
<ogra_> *initctrl
<ogra_> jono, can you add me to ubuntu-avengers ? i'm supposed to send mails about new /current images to its ML and only members can post
<fginther> Saviq, unity8-ci is green again: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity8-ci/1030/
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/ looks much better ;)
<asac> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120723/ those are issues i see in what we have staged
<asac> Saviq: does that sound familiar?
<Saviq> asac, no, but it looks like the test helper is failing
<Saviq> asac, can you try unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_urgency_order with some verbose output?
<asac> Saviq: what autopilot command is that?
<Saviq> asac, autopilot run -vv unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_urgency_order
 * asac is currently rerunning with a different location
<asac> ok thanks will try afer
<asac> after
<mrueg> does nfc work with ubuntu touch?
<thomi> Saviq: asac: you probably just want '-v', not '-vv', unless you want to debug autopilot itself (you don't)
<Saviq> thomi, k thanks
<asac> good
<balloons> iBelieve, trying your fix on a device now
<iBelieve> balloons, great :) In addition to the app header, can you check to make sure the toolbar icons look good at the high resolution a phone has?
<asac> fginther: does that mean the mir merge issues are also fixed?
<fginther> asac, the auto abi bump for mir is in place now, I wasn't aware of any mir merge issue other then the transient issue we've been discussing
<asac> ok thanks
<kgunn> fginther: right just that issue with the armhf ci failure report
<jono> bfiller, hey
<jono> I noticed last night that touchtone support isnt working
<jono> is that planned?
<bfiller> jono: you mean dtmf? should be working if not then it broke. working ok on galaxy nexus for me
<stgraber> sergiusens: we read from both
<sergiusens> slangasek, hey, I was stuggling with upstart for a while with the file bridge, just noticed that EVENT=created doesn't seem to work
<stgraber> ogra_: what's wrong?
<sergiusens> stgraber, thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, my eyes apparently :)
<ogra_> stgraber, its all good
<stgraber> ogra_: ok :)
<stgraber> ogra_: I did a quick check and only spotted the expected 53 full image and 52 => 53 delta
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, i think i simply looked to early ...  so the delta was already added but not the full image
<dobey> sergiusens: are you still around? i got rid of the flo device and have a grouper nexus 7 now, but having some trouble trying to get it flashed. can you help, or know who else i could ping to get it flashed?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, can you change the channel topic part on filing bugs to use  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug instead
<ogra_> i cant it seems
<cjohnston> dobey: more info would be helpful
* ogra changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | Release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | QA: http://bit.ly/12AQV53
<pmcgowan> popey, is anyone triaging https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images
<dobey> cjohnston: when i run phablet-flash, it reboots the device to wait, and the device sits at a screen with the android on its back with the red warning triangle above it, and phablet-flash fails due to 'adb shell mount /data' failing
<cjohnston> dobey: can you confirm you are on the most recent version of phablet tools, and how are you flashing (command)
<popey> pmcgowan: gosh, there's more then than when I last looked
<dobey> cjohnston: i'm using phablet tools that are in saucy, and phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d grouper
<popey> pmcgowan: will add it to my daily list
<popey> pmcgowan: not sure if any QA people are looking at it?
<cjohnston> dobey: I don't know that phablet-tools in saucy is up to date.. what version is it?
<pmcgowan> popey, some of those already affect other projects but are not updated for this one
<popey> right
<dobey> cjohnston: 1.0+13.10.20130916.2-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan> popey, we could start removing them here actually
<popey> is it sane to continue to file bugs there?
<popey> yeah
<dobey> yesterday seems pretty recent :)
<pmcgowan> no we want to stop filing here
<pmcgowan> popey, and just file to ubuntu now
<pmcgowan> and the source packages
<pmcgowan> dobey, a fix just came out very recently
<popey> right
<dobey> pmcgowan: "very recently" == since yesterday?
<pmcgowan> dobey, thats the right one
<dobey> ah ok
<pmcgowan> dobey, sergiusens could probably tell you best how to recover
<pmcgowan> popey, can we modify the touch-preview project to not accept bugs and comment to direct people to ubuntu filebug?
<popey> we can put a comment there which tells peopel to file bugs elsewhere
<pmcgowan> popey, if we turn off bug reporting can we still manage the ones already there?
<pmcgowan> popey, right
<popey> lemme see
<popey> ok, so switching it off means you can't see the list anymore
<pmcgowan> bah
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images
<popey> but they are still there, if I flip it back on they still exist
<pmcgowan> popey, ok better leave it on for now, but add the comment
<popey> k
<popey> where should I send people?
<dobey> sergiusens: ^^ help? :)
<popey> "ubuntu-bug <packagename>" ?
<popey> the avengers page has a nice list of places to file bugs
<popey> updated..
<doanac> ogra, plars: i see smoke reports show todays system-image works. but I'm having all sort of issues trying to get this to work at home. It seems like ADB is acting really sporadically
<doanac> anyone else seeing this?
<ogra> doanac, we all couldnt reproduce it manually
<ogra> doanac, but there is a fix uplaoded already that should hgopefully fix it
<doanac> oh - okay. i'll wait for that before complaining more :)
<cjohnston> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1226655
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226655 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash fails to flash Nexus 4 - insufficient permissions" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> cjohnston: i think that's different; and adb is running as root already
<dobey> cjohnston: for me, it's saying "device not found" after the device is rebooted
<cjohnston> ack
<dobey> cjohnston: seems this one might be it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1215436
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1215436 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash fails to wait for phone when doing ubuntu-system flashing" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> sergiusens: what's the full job?
<ogra> cyphermox, rsalveti, sergiusens  bug1226825
<ogra> bah
<ogra> bug 1226825
<ubot5> bug 1226825 in mtp (Ubuntu) "rebooting phone makes nautilus spill mtp errors " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226825
<sergiusens> dobey, cjohnston pmcgowan the fix for that is enqueued to land in that landing spreadsheet
<ogra> asac, too ^^^
<rsalveti> ogra: yeah, just got that here
<ogra> try the fix then :)
<ogra> rsalveti, and confirmation would be great
<sergiusens> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121212/
<ogra> i just assigned it to me unless cyphermox claims it
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, so its queued to go into the queue?
<rsalveti> ogra: I just confirmed and assigned to cyphermox :-)
<cjohnston> asac: do we have a policy for being able to land things like phablet-tools?
<ogra> haha
<rsalveti> so we probably had a mid-air collision
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, line 32 in ask?
 * ogra reloads 
<sergiusens> slangasek, as it is that works fine, but I was failing with the EVENT=created appended
<ogra> confirmed and assigned to me
<rsalveti> ok :-)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, let me find the sheet, rsalveti added it
<ogra> is what the result apparently is
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, thats fine nm
<ogra> seem LP likes to handle it fair and keep one change for each of us
<ogra> *grin*
<cwayne1> ogra: so we should be good to land this now right? or do we need mir on by default?
<cwayne1> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch/+merge/184659
<asac> cjohnston: i just asked about that in the spreadsheet, it certainly requires highest attention and checking
<slangasek> sergiusens: well, the variable is 'EVENT=create', not 'EVENT=created', maybe that's the issue?
<asac> cjohnston: i think we should at least use utah on command line to be sure we are a bit safe
<asac> at best in CI that is
<cjohnston> ack
<asac> but if a dev wants to upload, just checkin that utah works would help a lot :)
<ogra> cwayne1, if asac approved it ... it is just for session handling, no gui parts involved ... it also needs seed changes (lightdm)
<ogra> (no gui parts -> no Mir)
<sergiusens> slangasek, if that's the case http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#examples would need an update
<cjohnston> asac: ack.. if I get a chance I'll mess around some
<cwayne1> sergiusens: hey, is --revision not set up on phablet-flash?
<asac> ogra: i have a request for just ubuntu-touch-session MP
<asac> ogra: the rest is apparently already in
<asac> so i wanted to see this merged to trunk so we can maybe try that tomorrow
<ogra> asac, i dont think we seeded lightdm
<asac> ogra: probably not. i assumed u-t-s would depend on it
<asac> and we get it that way
<ogra> and there are a bunch of hacks to work around security that need to be dropped alongside
<slangasek> sergiusens: so it seems!  would you mind filing a bug on the upstart upstream project about this?
<asac> otherwise the landing ask has to be improved and completed
<slangasek> sergiusens: fwiw, the 'file-event' manpage is correct
<asac> ogra: check what mterry commented :)
<asac> ogra: i asked exactly what else needs to happen
<sergiusens> slangasek, sure, let me test with create and then send a bug in
<ogra> oh, right, there is a dep
<asac> me: "what other changes need to go in to enable polkit etc. anything that needs to happen on automation? Do autopilots run well?"
<asac> mterry: "No other changes should be needed to enable polkit.  All the pieces were in place, the problem was just that logind didn't think the user session was active, so polkit denied requests from the inactive session.  With lightdm managing sessions, logind/polkit will work correctly.  Autopilot tests shouldn't be affected by this."
<asac> so ... :)
<ogra> asac, yeah, should be fine ...
<ogra> we need to drop the hacks then though
<asac> ogra: that should be part of the landing ask
<asac> which hacks?
<ogra> at least for click and NM ... but its probably cleverer to do that after the landing
<asac> ah
<popey> hm. running every single app in the store on the phone at once is fun
<asac> ok you say we dont need to drop them. just would be nice
<dobey> sergiusens: ah, i managed to work around it at least, by doing cdimage-touch -b first (and having it fail), and flashing ubuntu-system by booting to the ubuntu recovery screen
<asac> popey: disable swap :)
<ogra> we need to drop them if lightdm works
<popey> yeah,
<ogra> but testing it will be easier with both in place
<asac> sure. i expect another landing for that
<asac> if it makes it
<ogra> right
<asac> i think we can survive though
<sergiusens> dobey, bzr branch lp:phablet-tools and run from there too
<ogra> its just super ugly to keep them
<sergiusens> dobey, we are landing in slow motion these days ;-)
<ogra> moonwalk landings
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, asac phablet-tools updates should get expedited Id think
<asac> pmcgowan: so land untested?
<sarnold> I tried to re-flash my device earlier today and got this error from phablet-flash: ERROR:phablet-flash:local variable 'recovery_path' referenced before assignment
<ogra> sarnold, upgrade phablet-tools
<asac> pmcgowan: hmm. if its the fix from yesterday, then yes
<asac> i thought that happened already though
<asac> i thought it was a new fix
<ogra> asac, there are other pressing issues
<asac> well, i basically said how you can self service yourself
<sarnold> I figured try again after upgrading the phablet-tools but my nexus 4 was stuck at the "google" splash screen for an hour or so.
<ogra> asac, like if you bootstrap system image from a previously android installed device it fails ... sergiusens has a fix
<sergiusens> asac, well tested by the author is not good either
<pmcgowan> asac, not untested just as soon as tested it should promote as it impacts development, as opposed to phone features
<asac> use utah command to flash and run tests
<asac> then we are safe and you can upload
<plars> asac: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4317/webbrowser-app-autopilot/414877/ is the same webbrowser test that seems to fail/pass inconsistently
<sarnold> so I thought the advice to follow on the wiki page was "hold down power, volume up, volume down" and now I'm stuck at a screen that says "DOWNLOAD MODE DO NOT UNPLUG THE DEVICE until the process is complete -- but now phablet-flash returns: error: device not found ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb shell getprop ro.cm.device ' returned non-zero exit status 255
<plars> asac: I can rerun if you like - I have a few other things running still, especially on mako
<asac> sergiusens: i trust you if you tell me you ran utah etc. that it worked
<asac> sergiusens: so yeah, but i am not doing qa, i try to ensure stuff lands without breaking the world
<sergiusens> asac, I am, wait for it, I need a precise instance setup (debbootstrapping now)
<asac> nice
<asac> sergiusens: check with plars and doanac about the exact instructions
<ogra> yeah, the prob with phablet-tools is that you need to test it on three releases
<asac> unless you know exactly whats going on of course
<sergiusens> asac, laready have
<asac> yuweah thats annoybing
<sarnold> so, now that my phone is telling me to not unplug the device, but the only application I know how to use refuses to talk to my nexus 4, what's my next step? :)
<asac> we need a good CI job
<ogra> sarnold, just ignore your phone ... you pressed the wrong buttons on bootup
<ogra> sarnold, you can safely reboot and try to get into recovery mode
<sarnold> ogra: thanks :) phone's doing something that looks useful now :)
<ogra> :)
<ogra> hmm, is mterry not around today ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, we need to talk about adb, mtp and such (ogra if you are around as well), how about in 30'?
<rsalveti> 30' sounds fine
<ogra> ugh
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ok, I'll create a hangout in 30'
<ogra> sergiusens, did you see the bug above btw ?
<ogra> (since thats relevant for adb/mtp)
<sergiusens> ogra, between my disconnect or further into the backlog?
<ogra> bug 1226825
<ubot5> bug 1226825 in mtp (Ubuntu) "rebooting phone makes nautilus spill mtp errors " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226825
<ogra> was further
<ogra> we need such a parsing logic in all upstart jobs that touch this property i think
<ogra> to make it work cleanly
<ogra> (iirc the adbd upstyart job also has it hardcoded)
<sergiusens> ogra, so part of this is what I want to discuss at the next "o' clock" tick
<ogra> yeah
<mterry> ogra, I'm around
<mterry> ogra, sorry, did I not respond to a ping?
<mterry> ogra, I am about to head out door though...
<ogra> mterry, no, all fine ... i'm about to merge your lightdm stuff just wanted to know if you are around in case it jumps in my face or something :)
<mterry> ogra, er...  I can check email tonight in about 3 hours or so
<ogra> ok
<ogra> i'll resort to that in case anything goes wrong
<ogra> asac, do you also want a package upload for the ubuntu-touch-session/lighdm changes or just the bzr merge for now ?
<plars> asac: what is applications #1, applications #2, etc on the landing pipeline exactly?
<ogra> plars, the finer description is on the other sheet
<asac> ogra: bzr merge so we can test the binaries in the daily-build ppa tomorrow together with something else
<asac> plars: you can find those tags in the landing asks comment section
<asac> not very nicely done
<ogra> merged ... but not tagged (UNRELEASED in the changelog still)
<asac> ogra: thats going into CI?
<ogra> no
<asac> aha
<ogra> that package isnt in CI
<asac> ic
<ogra> should go there though
<asac> right. but not now
<ogra> but nothing i'll solve at midnight :)
<sergiusens> asac, ogra well running utah at least gave me the reason why some people get a < waiting for device > :-)
<asac> see
<asac> the benefit of dogfooding :)
<sergiusens> fastboot command read error -2147483647
<sergiusens> asac, it's not really a utah error, more of an error due to using a usb hub (first time I've done this)
<asac> ogra: maybe you can give it to sergiusens and he can try that package with unity8 and one or two app autopilots
<asac> in his utah setup
<asac> i kind of sense that if something breaks it would be utah that is unhappy about how things now get booted
<asac> sergiusens: right. still noone sees this locally
<asac> so everybody is confused :)
<sergiusens> asac,  can run whatever you want me to run
<asac> sergiusens: yeah. guess install ogras touch session package
<asac> and see that it still works nicely for autopilots including unity8
<asac> then he can upload that
<GuidoPallemans> remember this guys? https://lh3.ggpht.com/-GsprtTxx95U/UdwAEdtE8fI/AAAAAAAAJ_4/bh-KuQN7ItQ/s1600/unlocscreen03A.png    ?    I implemented it: https://github.com/brambram/QML-Lock
<asac> plars: mako causing troubles still?
<plars> asac: not really
<plars> asac: it got one failure on webbrowser, seems to be a testcase
<ogra> sergiusens, code is all in, i left the branch on UNRELEASED in the changelog though ... bump it if you want to build it
<plars> asac: waiting for a dashboard update right now
<asac> plars: k
<asac> seems about time for that
<plars> asac: seemed to get a lot of adb issues in the webbrowser job :( http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-webbrowser-app-autopilot/109/console
<plars> that's an odd one, because it started ok, and started running autopilot
<asac> plars: i only see adb_open all the time
<plars> asac: we don't normally get all that
<asac> plars: indeed. sounds like log and retry
<asac> adb_open goes wild
<asac> plars: mean: put it in the spreadsheet
<asac> which we surely have to revisit soon :)
<asac> plars: could be our infrastructure is about to die again of course
<asac> lets hope not
<plars> asac: I was looking into a jenkins plugin that would let us automatically retrigger the "Network connection failed to become active" but it's complete junk as far as I can tell
<asac> please no more plugins :)
<plars> asac: everything in jenkins is a plugin
<plars> asac: this one seemed basic enough - watch the output, match a pattern, retrigger the job
<plars> asac: even the build publisher is a plugin
<plars> you can't eliminate them completely and still have a useful system unfortunately
<plars> but it's certainly true that some are worse than others
<asac> sure, there are core plugins and 3rd party plugins. i dont like those 3rd by default.
<asac> core plugins == plugins developed by jenkins project
<asac> sergiusens: i think your python-autopilot thing is kind of the same
<asac> sergiusens: well, mirv will tak e that
 * ogra calls it a day 
<asac> ogra: night
<sergiusens> asac, same to what sorry?
<asac> sergiusens: nervermind. mirv is on it... was saying, same way to test
<asac> ogra: did u-t-s get uploaded?
<asac> or not? :)
<asac> ah sergiusens will deal with it... will just check tomorrow then
<sergiusens> asac, I'm still deploying... had to bind mount /dev (which I failed to notice wasn't done for me)
<asac> sergiusens: do you plan to upload after? or just give us info so ogra can do the rest?
<asac> ok added it for tomorrow morning
<asac> will pick your results up then
<sergiusens> asac, I can't upload, but I'll give it a thumbs up to someone
<lool> ogra: 'night
<GuidoPallemans> remember this guys? https://lh3.ggpht.com/-GsprtTxx95U/UdwAEdtE8fI/AAAAAAAAJ_4/bh-KuQN7ItQ/s1600/unlocscreen03A.png    ?    I implemented it: https://github.com/brambram/QML-Lock
<GuidoPallemans> How can I propose it for integration?
<mrueg> sergiusens: thx for your help a few hours ago, now it is working. :)
<sergiusens> mrueg, great
<mrueg> do you know if nfc support is possible with the current kernel?
<sergiusens> mrueg, depends on device
<mrueg> it is a galaxy nexus
<sergiusens> mrueg, I can't vouch for that one
<sergiusens> there aren't any hooks for it for sure
<mrueg> unfortunately proc/config.gz is always disabled
<mrueg> makes looking up the current kernel config way more comfortable
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch import Contacts | http://askubuntu.com/q/346861
<sergiusens> rsalveti, around?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> rsalveti, this doesn't look good http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/session-manager-touch/trunk/revision/101
<sergiusens> rsalveti, seems to default to mir
<sergiusens> rsalveti, and doesn't work on boot
<rsalveti> what, let me look
<rsalveti>  
<rsalveti> 6
<rsalveti> X-LightDM-Session-Type=mir
<rsalveti>  
<rsalveti> 7
<rsalveti> X-LightDM-DesktopName=Unity
<rsalveti> not sure if that would indeed make mir the default
<rsalveti> sergiusens: did you test it?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, black screen... anyways, if we get this how do we toggle mir on/off?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: and did it work and using mir by default?
<rsalveti> not sure, looks like it failed to start the user session
<sergiusens> rsalveti, it's on surfaceflinger
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but if you set the toggle to use mir, does it work?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yes, that too
<sergiusens> initctl: unable to determine sessions
<rsalveti> then it failed to start the usersession
<sergiusens> rsalveti, anyways, that's in trunk direct, not sure we should revert...
<sergiusens> rsalveti, don't want it to be picked up by accident
<rsalveti> wonder why ogra merged this
<sergiusens> rsalveti, not sure, I was asked to test it... but an MR would of been better
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch/+merge/184659
<rsalveti> ogra just merged it, not words on testing
<rsalveti> hm, mediascanner taking all the cpu
<rsalveti> and crashing
<tinti> hi, I want to rebuild nexus 7 ubuntu kernel, should I use ARMEL or ARMHF?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, seems to expect mir
<sergiusens> rsalveti, nvm, I'll keep looking
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-18
<tinti> any wiki that I can follow a build process?
<Tragyn> So...is there a working alarm yet?
<zeehero> Whoa, there are quite a few people here.
<drachensun> ADB is getting the following error
<drachensun> cannot bind 'tcp:5037'
<drachensun> has anyone seen that?
<drachensun> Most of the fixes I read online talk about the port being occupied or the loopback being improperly setup, neither one seems likely to me since this all happens on the ubuntu touch armhf part
<drachensun> which should be setup for it
<drachensun> I think
<drachensun> is it possible the Android side of the install is conflicting with it?
<drachensun> I've tested and I cannot connect with a USB
<compuspital> Will there be a port for the 2013 Nexus 7?
<mardy> zsombi: hi! Is the CI still broken for ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<zsombi> mardy yes it is...
<dholbach> good morning
<drachensun> Hello all, I'm stuck at ADB not starting with the error "cannot bind 'tcp:5037"  I'm checked that its run as root, loopback looks to be setup and I'm really not sure what try next or how to investigate further
<drachensun> I've worked through the other bugs, /system, vendor and /data all looked to be mounted right and I can't see any errors coming from anything else
<popey> drachensun: if it can't bind to port then probably something (another zombied adb?) is running on that port
<drachensun> popey: I am dumping the output of netstat -a in my init script before it loads to see if anything is on port 5037 and nothing is shown
<drachensun> popey: is that a good way to check?
<Ganster41> Hi guys. When I can find more detailed manuals for porting Ubuntu Touch? I completed all steps in porting guide, but get only black screen. May be I can read boot logs? ADB doesn't start...
<popey> drachensun: I'd just use "ps aux | grep adb" to see if adb is running
<drachensun> gangster41: I'm working through the same process, did you go over and following the manual install steps on the install page next?  took me a bit to realize that was the next step
<Ganster41> I build and flash CM-part, then flashed sauncy touch image.
<drachensun> popey: its a real pain, I've got no access but it looks like the system is running, something other than adb seems to die as well because the kernel modules are never loaded
<drachensun> gangster41: Thats basically where I'm at, now I'm working through bugs, I have a serial console I can see the output on and even though I lack adb yet I can reboot to the recovery, and then use adb to mount and look at log files
<Ganster41> Yep, with working adb it's more simple.
<Ganster41> But it doesn't work for me(
<Ganster41> I think it can't mount data partition, because my kernel hasn't /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name, like on Desire Z. But changes from w-flo doesn't help too.
<drachensun> popey:  I have just verified there is no other adbd runnning
<drachensun> who should own /data and /vendor
<drachensun> my /data is showing system as the owner and group
<drachensun> ok, I think we are getting close to the time this chat new get real active
<drachensun> If anyone has any thoughts how to debug the adb cannot bind problem I mentioned above, please let me know, I'll be checking back later as its 4am here and I'm making no progress and I'm totally out of ideas
<drachensun> thanks
<iKillCypher> >:(
<iKillCypher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1226614 ?????
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226614 in touch-preview-images "RIL/Radio Broken In Ported Xperia Z(Yuga)" [Undecided,New]
<iKillCypher> it is strange how bugs reported isnt being look at? it is the top priority to nexus devices ?
<rhuddie> can anyone advise on how to do the following in ubuntu touch: Switch the OSK to the maliit keyboard plugin by default.
<rhuddie> Is this already the default configuration?
<popey> rhuddie: yes, maliit is our keyboard
<popey> iKillCypher: you filed it 18 hours ago. Have you _seen_ how many other bugs there are?
<rhuddie> popey: thanks, just wanted to check.
<iKillCypher> well was just wondering
<iKillCypher> popey, did you know wifi is broken again?
<asac> dbarth: we have very blurry picture of what you do with webapps
<asac> seems we had mroe landings etc.
<asac> dbarth: we will fix the collateral damage those created on desktop image now and then dont do anything until you tell me what is available and where
<didrocks> asac: sil2100 and dbarth are discussing on #ubuntu-unity FYI
<asac> didrocks: ok
<dbarth> asac: ?!
<iKillCypher> does anyone know that wifi is broken again
<dbarth> asac: you mean on the desktop?
<asac> dbarth: you have a landing ask in
<asac> we landed all webapps
<gema> what is the name of the contacts app, popey ?
<dbarth> yes
<iKillCypher> >:(
<asac> so i assume its done
 * iKillCypher beats dbarth 
<asac> dbarth: preinstalled click webapps (Twitter, FB, etc.)
<asac> thats done?
<asac> now?
<popey> gema: contacts ☻
<gema> popey: I have the sneaky feeling it can start calls on its own
<asac> (with what landed in the archive)
<gema> popey: without the dialer
<dbarth> they're in the store, but i need to check with sergiusens that it took all of them in the click_packages list
<dbarth> and then it will be done
<ogra> gema, it would be odd if it couldnt
<gema> ogra: I just made a call in the background, which I didn't have any control of
<asac> dbarth: can we delist your stuff from the CI system then?
<gema> ogra: the dialer never came up
<gema> popey: thanks
<asac> it seems to come back and we use from app store
<didrocks> asac: the ones for desktop don't come from any app store
<ogra> gema, thats surely a bug, but not with the app behavior ... but rather with proper locking of the phone
<gema> ogra: ok
<ogra> gema, at least on android i dont need the dialer if i want to call a contact from the contacts list
<gema> popey: there doesn't seem to be a package called contacts
<ogra> not sure how that is on iOS or windows
<dbarth> asac: which stuff in particular is causing issues? ie you want me to remove?
<dbarth> webapps-demo?
<popey> gema: contacts-app
<iKillCypher> ogra, popey dbarth do you guys know that wifi is broken :( ? how come there isnt any respond on this issue
<ogra> popey, gema i thinbk it was renamed to address-book-app
<cjwatson> dbarth: The collateral damage on the desktop image is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntu/20130918/livecd-amd64.out
<popey> iKillCypher: "wifi is broken" doesn't fully describe whatever issue you may be having
<cjwatson> (scroll to the end)
<popey> iKillCypher: it works on my nexus 4 for example
<dbarth> iKillCypher: nope, hang on
<ogra> iKillCypher, please check the daily image tests
<dbarth> cjwatson: i've just been pinged about this one
<iKillCypher> daily image has been update since the 16 september
<Laney> sil2100 was investigating that too
<dbarth> cjwatson: we're prep'ing a revert to turn that into a suggest instead
<Laney> the webbrowser image breakage
<cjwatson> dbarth: Yes, just giving you the log since there seemed some question here about what the problem was
<iKillCypher> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<cjwatson> dbarth: Cool
<ogra> iKillCypher, the webbrowser tests definitely pass, there is no issue with wlan on the official devices
<iKillCypher> saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip            16-Sep-2013 21:35  299M
<ogra> iKillCypher, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4322/
<iKillCypher> well I cant click it on a ported device.
<ogra> iKillCypher, reachable from http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<popey> (last link in the /topic) ☻
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | Release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53
<sil2100> cjwatson: right, investigating and trying to resolve that
<ogra> popey, while at it, probably add some "ubuntu-bug" note
<popey> its a bit full already
<popey> and nobody ever reads it anyway ☹
<ogra> true
<popey> I'll shrink all the urls
<iKillCypher> well so the top propriety is indeed nexus device
<dbarth> cjwatson: on it right now, to get that off your way
<ogra> iKillCypher, the only one ...
<ogra> iKillCypher, we include patches from the community happily
<iKillCypher> the fact I haven seen the source till today..
<ogra> iKillCypher, but our work focuis is on the nexus devices to get a final image out in 4 weeks
<iKillCypher> the final date for the release is in 4 weeks?
<iKillCypher> wasnt it telecasted as in 2014
<ogra> iKillCypher, it is on launchpad ... or if you prefer in source packages on ports.ubuntu.com
<ogra> the first release of the phone image will happen along with ubuntu 13.10
<popey> iKillCypher: 1.0 is in sync with 13.10 desktop/server release
<iKillCypher> uh interesting.. so afterwhich ? other devices ?
<gema> popey: it was address-book-app, it seems
<iKillCypher> well I cant really understand the source of ubuntu cause it seems like very different from android
<ogra> well, if you had used ubuntu before it would be easy for you, it doesnt differ much from desktop
<iKillCypher> I have use ubuntu before Im talking about the coding source
<ogra> you can get all the source using apt-get like on every other ubuntu installation
<iKillCypher> well in cyanogenmod there is github where you can see source code
<ogra> and alternativaly you can use the branches on launchpad if you dont like to use packages
<ogra> on ubuntu there is http://code.launchpad.net/
<ogra> not different apart from the fact that ubuntu source is about 1000x bigger than CMs
<ogra> iKillCypher, anyway, if you have a fix for your wifi issue, file a bug and attach it, we'll happily include fixes for ports ...
<iKillCypher> is this the source code for camera app ?
<iKillCypher> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/files
<ogra> looks like
<iKillCypher> I think my biggest issue is getting Radio working
<ogra> right, and thats likely also the most coimplicated one
<iKillCypher> humm you looks like there isnt any Java code o.o
<popey> Correct, Ubuntu Touch isn't Android
<popey> And isn't written in Java
<iKillCypher> so it is written from scratch?
<popey> In QML and C++ mostly, yes.
<iKillCypher> oh wow o.o I thought it was based on Android
<cjwatson> iKillCypher: A small amount of hardware-specific code is derived from Android, but the application-level code isn't
<cjwatson> (Small in relative terms)
<popey> ogra: my clock has disappeared again this morning
<ogra> popey, bah
<ogra> i just upgraded to 54 ... still has it
<dbarth> cjwatson: we've finished auditing the code to confirm we can move to a 'suggests' safely
<dbarth> cjwatson: we should have a new mp and package in a few minutes now
<psivaa> ogra: i have a 52 devel version on maguro and trying to update it to 54 but i keep getting 'No software updates available'
<psivaa> am i missing something?
<ogra> psivaa, i just updated a mako from 52 to 54
<psivaa> by going through systemsettings -> updates ?
<ogra> yes
 * ogra goes to his maguro to check 
<psivaa> thanks ogasawara
<psivaa> oops thanks ogra :)
<ogra> it offers me 54 on the maguro too
<psivaa> ogra: ack, let me see what's wrong in my install
<ogra> i'm currently on 53 though, but that shouldnt make much of a difference
<psivaa> ogra: on the command line http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/saucy-security/universe/binary-armhf/Packages gives me 404
<ogra> sounds like an issue with your network then
<ogra> did you have that device on 3G inbetween ?
<ogra> iirc there was an issue where you can end up with two default routes when NM switches back and forth between 3G and wlan
<psivaa> ogra: no, i dont have a sim. only wifi
<ogra> (check with "route -n")
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> oh, wiat, did you make the image writable ? i dont think it will offer you upgrades then (since if anything on the fs changed it will predictably break)
<ogra> ah, no, that cant be it
<ogra> my maguro is in writable mode here
<psivaa> yea i would assume for over the air update we wont need it
<ogra> well, it s known that OTA doesnt work if you made the iage writable ...
<ogra> i thought they had put a check for this in ... apparently not
<ogra> anyway, the 404 kind of indicates network issues
<ogra> can you open a website ?
<psivaa> ogra: yes i can
<mhr3> JamesTait, ping?
<ogra> strange
<JamesTait> mhr3, hi!
<psivaa> yea, i get Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers_daily_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-armhf_Packages -
<psivaa> open (30: Read-only file system) when i apt-get update
<ogra> apt-get update works fine for me
<ogra> oh
<ogra> lol
<ogra> well, thats different from 404
<mhr3> JamesTait, hey, remember how we wanted to turn the X-Ubuntu-Touch from a field into a category for the .desktop files?
<ogra> thats a feature actually :)
<psivaa> but later some links give 404
<mhr3> JamesTait, it's been a while, and it's still the same
<ogra> yeah, thats not good, but that apt-get update doesnt work on reqadonly images is indeed expected
<jibel> psivaa, its Packages.gz or Packages.bz2 not Packages
<psivaa> jibel: yea that's what i thought but apt-get update gives many lines like W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/saucy-updates/restricted/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<psivaa> orga ack
<JamesTait> mhr3, I do remember that, yes. :)
<psivaa> let me make it writeable to see if that makes any difference
<JamesTait> mhr3, it's on my radar - I've been working on u1 servers since I came back off holiday, but I'm almost wrapped up with that now and will be turning my eye to "convergance" in Click Package Index next.
<ogra> psivaa, shouldnt
<mhr3> JamesTait, not sure if there's a bug open about this, should i create one?
<ogra> psivaa, see what: "system-image-cli -v" spits out
<JamesTait> mhr3, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1308-app-story-hardware-requirements is the blueprint I've been pointed at, but a bug would be welcome, yes.
<mhr3> JamesTait, what project should it be targeted at?
<JamesTait> mhr https://launchpad.net/click-package-index
<ogra> psivaa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6123295/
<ogra> thats how it should look like
<psivaa> ogra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6123296/
<ogra> psivaa, you are on the devel (stable) channel
<ogra> instead of devel-proposed
<ogra> there are no new upgrades for the sable channel :)
<ogra> psivaa, system-image-cli -v -c devel-proposed
<ogra> try that one
<ogra> that wil switch you over to proposed
<psivaa> ohhhh ok. sorry about that :).
<psivaa> ogra: thanks
<ogra> :)
<popey> ogra: do you know which package provides the welcome infographic?
<popey> if i repeatedly tap the infographic nothing bubbles up the cpu chart other than unity8
<ogra> i think it is a unity8 bit yeah
<ogra> afaik we dont have a specific package for it
<popey> kk, ta
<mhr3> JamesTait, https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-package-index/+bug/1227058
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227058 in Click Package Index "Turn X-Ubuntu-Touch in generated .desktop file from a separate key to a Category" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Thanks, mhr3. :)
<mhr3> JamesTait, also, would you happen to know how is the Icon key generated?
<JamesTait> mhr3, I'll have to check, I think there's been some change in that department.  IIRC we used to have icon_url and icon_urls, and the former has now been deprecated, so icon_url should now be equivalent to icon_urls['64'].
<JamesTait> mhr3, that's not very clear, actually. Let me try that again. :)
<mhr3> JamesTait, i get it :)
<mhr3> JamesTait, nonetheless, we see that some .desktop files have Icon=qmlscene which doesn't exist and will show up as nasty empty rectangle in the dash
<JamesTait> mhr3, OK. :)  Changes in Software Centre filtered through to Click Package Index, basically.
<mhr3> JamesTait, wondering if something could be done about that
<asac> ogra: popey: so is our amazing 54 image a good one?
<asac> go ahead then
<asac> someone must be lying with maguro only having 6 fails :)
<popey> hmm, i am offered no updates on my nexus 4
<popey> oh, wrong phone
<asac> popey: its a proposed image
<asac> not a daily
<asac> a ok
<JamesTait> mhr3, ah, I was wondering what caused those empty icons on my phone!  I'll need to get back up to speed with the end-to-end to understand where that's coming from.
<asac> popey: we want to get 54:20130917.1:20130917 out basically
 * ogra cant install saucy bacon on 54 
<ogra> thats surely a blocker, no ?
<ogra> :P
<popey> ogra: you need libqt5script5
<ogra> ah
<asac> ogra: i feel not... at least i dont know we wanted to install jono on it :)
<mhr3> JamesTait, qmlscene is one reason, another is usage of themed icons which are not installed on the phone
 * asac looks in PRD
 * popey pokes ogra with https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1225749
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225749 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "libqt5script5 should be in the base image" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhr3> JamesTait, for example i see "Icon=animal-farm"
<ogra> asac, but it ships tasty ideas
<ogra> asac, oh, see above bug
<popey> it's a _really_ awesome app
<popey> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=daily-proposed
<popey> that should get 54 shouldn't it?
<mhr3> JamesTait, so i'm wondering what should be done about those
<ogra> popey, yeah
<popey> ta
<popey> i need to put a big sticker on these phones so i can tell them apart
<ogra> popey, i guess it would speed up inclusion of the package if you could run the autopilot tests with it installed to see we have no test regressions .. (just note on the bug that there were no regressions and i think we can fast=path it into the next image ... if asac agrees)
<JamesTait> mhr3, this really needs someone from the client side to comment.  Once I understand what the dash and click package installer need, I can make the changes on the server side.
<cjwatson> JamesTait: click itself doesn't care
<asac> ogra: popey: for direct uploads that gives you a prime landing slot - e.g. now :)
<ogra> asac, its a seed change
<popey> ogra: which ap tests?
<cjwatson> seed change and direct metapackage upload
<asac> ogra: right. thats the approach for seed changes... just work it in the landing asks/plan
<ogra> and adds a package nothing else uses
<asac> so we know what is changing as well
<ogra> so it should be safe once popey can confirm
<asac> right
<ogra> yeah, i'll add it
<popey> sweet
<ogra> popey, i woould guess run the unity8 tests andd pick some random app ones additionally
<popey> k
<asac> yeah. sounds like it might have side effects on sdk
 * ogra wonders whats up with his kbd ... seems the springs get badd or sommething
<asac> so having some good app tests run is good
<popey> hm, would that need to be done on a cdimage-touch image, or can I use ubuntu-system and then make it writable to install the ap test stuff?
<ogra> asac, the sdk already ships that dep
<ogra> in fact the seed change solves a discrepancy here
<ogra> popey, i do the latter here
<popey> ok
<popey> ogra: do you want before and after or just after install of the package?
<ogra> just dont forget to re-flash later in case you want to do other tests ... to get a clean env again
<popey> ya
<ogra> i usually do before and after ... though theoretically thats obverkill ... the dashboard has the "before" already
<popey> yeah
<davmor2> ogra: where is your tail dude :)   the update to phablet tools is that so fresh flashes from android work?
<asac> ogra: what does it mean "ships that dep"?
<ogra> asac, see the bug ... the qtcreator plugin has the dep on the requested package ... it is just not in the image
<asac> ok so its something new
<popey> i.e. desktop users get the package when they install the sdk
<ogra> asac, so people can create apps that work in the sdk but not in the real workld
<asac> right. test it with unity8 and few apps
<asac> and then go
<popey> which is what led to this bug in the first place
<popey> right
<janimo> rsalveti, do you know which process would have 'file system sca' as its /proc/$PID/comm ? It is in a dmesg log that cannot be locally reproduced?
<janimo> I guess fsck
<ogra> janimo, he is on vacation ... until monday
<janimo> ogra, ok, I'll accept your answer to the question then :)
<ogra> haha
<ogra> well, you can wait and hope, he said he would still check mail and IRC occasionally
<ogra> wow
<ogra> community lockscreen !
<davmor2> ogra: what?
<ogra> davmor2, see the ML
<davmor2> ogra: ah hadn't got that far through my mail stack yet :)
<davmor2> ogra: did you know if the new phablet-tools has the fix for fresh flashes?  If so I'll drop android back on and give it a whirl
<ogra> yeah, it does
<popey> my neighbours are delightful with their wifi access point names.. http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-18-120322.png
<davmor2> ogra: great I'll give it a go then and make sure it works :)
<ogra> popey, lol
<ogra> nice neighborhood
<davmor2> popey: and they think Wolverhampton is rough, I just get SKY31983 :D
<popey> 54 seems good to me ogra
<asac> ogra: ^^
<asac> popey: will you send the mail to avengers after? do you know jibels nice changes view?
<asac> popey: maybe you can refer to the right entry there in that mail?
<asac> e.g. what changed between the last and this build?
<popey> yup yup
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/current/
<ogra> asac, popey, maguro looks fine too
<asac> popey: you might even try to give an executive summary of what goodies made it :)
<ogra> asac, jono still didnt add me to avengers, can you do the mailing again ?
<asac> hehe
<ogra> or popey ^^^
<ogra> (or any other member)
<ogra> oh, asac was faster
 * ogra didnt read the last few lines
<asac> hehe
<asac> thanks ogra
<ogra> asac, running mark-current for cdimage then ...
<asac> will remember that you remember :)
<ogra> (and afterwards the system image copy)
<ogra> heh
<popey> yes
<asac> ogra: i think a few things landed - like apps and we would like a checkpoint image while we tests todays big landings
<ogra> yep
<asac> ogra: wonder if you backedout the touch-session yet?
<asac> otherwise we probably shouldnt spin
<ogra> asac, it was never in
<ogra> we tested against trunk
<asac> oh good
<asac> then, i dont think we are currently publishing anything
<ogra> just had to roll back the tree
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: didrocks: did we copy something to proposed that we should wait for?
<asac> oh the scopes
<asac> ogra: we should wait for the scopes to come through proposed
<asac> not sure where they are now
<asac> i think it was 30 minutes ago whenw e copied
<didrocks> home-scope and libunity are in proposed
<popey> ogra: when will http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/current/ update?
<ogra> propagation speed usually depends on their reverse deps ... if there are many it takes longer
 * ogra fights with the system-image lock
<asac> jibel: ^^ how often does your changes view update?
<asac> popey: jibel is your man :)
<ogra> wow, that was fast
<asac> ogra: do you know what failed in mako that was fixed in maguro?
<asac> maybe mako and maguro are out of sync on something?
<ogra> popey, , 54 released, go ahead and mail :)
<popey> but but but.. i want to include the lovely stuff from jibel's page
<asac> lol
<asac> yeah
<asac> lets wait for that
<asac> popey: we might be able to guess the URL though :)
<ogra> asac, filemanager ...
<ogra> i doubt thats device specific in any way
<asac> popey: i would bet that its http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/current/20130917.1.html
<asac> so lets see what happens :)
<popey> i was expecting 18
<asac> ogra: really odd... it always failed
 * popey decides not to bet against asac 
<asac> and now its fixed in maguro
<cjwatson> ogra: reverse deps> that's a bit oversimplified :)  only reverse deps with autopkgtests might slow things down (assuming that the whole assembly is installable), and even then I think the autopkgtest runners are usually overprovisioned
<asac> popey: well, better wait :)
<cjwatson> what will help is when we manage to move proposed-migration onto its new host
<sergiusens> morning
<ogra> sergiusens, thanks for the session testing ... i backed it out again
<davmor2> ogra: flash seems to be working so far, fingers crossed it goes all the way :)
<asac> balloons: can you confirm that you tried to fix filemanager tests? they seem to pass on maguro :-P
<asac> balloons: thanks!!
<sergiusens> ogra, no problem
<sergiusens> ogra, I guess it just needs another twist to get it going properly
<ogra> yeah, i'll leave that to the specialist :)
<asac> popey: i guess we can wait another few minutes and then just send the mail and cite that URL as the one we believe might have the content ... or skip it this time
<ogra> i also assume its just a different .desktop file we need
<popey> asac: ya
<popey> asac: http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/20130917.1.html is that it?
<asac> popey: matches ogras list
<asac> yes
<asac> popey: did we announce the .3 build at all?
<asac> if not you should include that as well
<asac> popey: http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/current/20130916.3.html -> that one
<popey> ok
<asac> popey: was that build announced?
<asac> popey: which build did we announce last :)?
<popey> asac: 52
<popey> 16.3
<asac> right
<asac> so we announced those
<asac> just do the 17.1 link then
<Ganster41> How to get boot log, if adb doesn't start on device?
<asac> sil2100: is scopes through proposed?
<ogra> Ganster41, make sure to keep it powered and try to get into recovery, there you should find /proc/last_kmsg
<asac> sil2100: depends on libunity
<asac> unity-scope-home (6.8.2+13.10.20130903.1-0ubuntu1 to 6.8.2+13.10.20130918.1-0ubuntu1)
<asac> Depends: unity-scope-home libunity (not considered)
<Ganster41> I cant reboot device without adb, except removing battery or holding power button.
<popey> asac: sent
<ogra> Ganster41, holding power should be fine
<asac> rock
<ogra> Ganster41, the ram console only gets flushed if the device is powerless ... else you should always be able to see the log for the last boot in that file
<Ganster41> I know it. Thats why I ask)
<ogra> as long as the reboot doesnt cut the power hard (like removing the battery) you should be fine
<cjwatson> asac: libunity was awaiting autopkgtests, but I believe they've finished, so next run should improve
<asac> nice
 * asac tries to replay that on the webpages to better understand
<asac> ok that part is simple
<davmor2> popey: open the music browser, now open the settings window does it fit on the display for the n4?
<asac> should have thought of searching
<cjwatson> If you follow the link to libunity you'll see it waiting for autopkgtests
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA
<asac> output.txt is where my brain gets a hickup
<cjwatson> It is rather harder to read, but hopefully not necessary here
<ogra> cjwatson, while i'm all in favour of using proposed blocking vs CI blocking for gating the packages, what happens with packages that two teams have the authority over ?
<cjwatson> ogra: They get to talk to each other
<davmor2> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/0add7kDxqp3ibq3fKbwzOV
<ogra> would we always have to wrangle over ubuntu-minimal for example
<cjwatson> ogra: (In practice I'm not too worried)
<ogra> ah, thats what i thought ...
<popey> davmor2: ah yes, I saw that yesterday, needs a bug
<ogra> right, the overlapping set is minor
<ogra> was just a curiosity question
<cjwatson> ogra: I could implement some kind of multiple-sign-off-required thing, but I'd prefer not to put effort into that unless it actually appears to be a problem
<ogra> yeah
<davmor2> popey: also was the audio backend put in place that meant the music would play if the player didn't have focus for me it last maybe 2 seconds after then stops
<popey> davmor2: its being worked on
<ogra> we have a full new shiny polished multimedia stack waiting :)
<ogra> should be ready by end of the week
<davmor2> popey, ogra: oh nice,  thanks, I didn't want to file a bug if it was in the works :)
<rickspencer3> I just upgraded again
<popey> yeah, am on a hangout with the devs now
<popey> rickspencer3: to 54?
<rickspencer3> to everyone involved in image based updates ...
<rickspencer3> you are AMAZING
<rickspencer3> popey, to whatever is fresh just now ;)
<rickspencer3> I just use the updater in the settings
<popey> excellent.
<rickspencer3> image based updates are soooo cool
<popey> just as it should be
<rickspencer3> I can't believe we didn't do this years ago
<rickspencer3> 1. click packages
<sil2100> asac: libunity is in -proposed still
<rickspencer3> 2. image based updates
<ogra> we could use one or two cups of progress bar though :)
<rickspencer3> ogra, well, I just need a little spinner since my internet is fast ;)
<sil2100> asac: libunity is running autopkgtest for deja-dup and shotwell
<davmor2> ogra: hell yes but it's getting there :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: see above, I already analysed :)
<rickspencer3> ogra, thanks for your simplified change log, btw
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks :D Didn't notice as I just saw that ping on me
<ogra> rickspencer3, welcome .... we also have an unsimplified version now
<ogra> http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/current/20130916.3.html
<sil2100> Colin is always faster than light with such things ;p Got to get used to that!
<ogra> in beautiful 90's webdesign :)
<rickspencer3> ogra, popey don't know if you guys are Archer fans, but whenever I use click packages or image based updates, this goes through my head: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTQvnhNVgxQ
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I love the mtp (ot mpt I can never remember which way round it is) work too
<ogra> haha
<ogra> davmor2, the one that doesnt complain about pings is the protocol :)
<rickspencer3> ogra, holy sh*t!
<popey> haha rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I just plugged my nexus 4 into my desktop
<davmor2> ogra: yeah I hit an issue initial with yesterday but that seems to be gone in todays
<rickspencer3> the Nexus 4 icon appeared *immediately*
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I figured you hadn't yet
<davmor2> no seb
<rickspencer3> and the folder in there are very sensible
<popey> rickspencer3: it's faster than mtp on android
<popey> and more reliable
<ogra> davmor2, popey, oh, btw, i would appreciate if someone could test the fix from bug 1226825 (just replace the upstart job with the attached one)
<ubot5> bug 1226825 in mtp (Ubuntu) "rebooting phone makes nautilus spill mtp errors " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226825
<davmor2> popey: +1
<ogra> i'd like to land that today
 * rickspencer3 drags Pink Floyd's Meddle to phone
 * mpt grumbles
 * rickspencer3 dates self
<ogra> davmor2, ^^^ see, thats not the protocol
<popey> ogra: my phones are currently occipied, davmor2 can you please?
<ogra> no hurry ...
<davmor2> but mpt you're awesome too
<ogra> i know it work, just want some confirmation
<ogra> *works
<davmor2> ogra: that's in the image I don't need to install anything?
<ogra> davmor2, you need to make it writable to replace the upstart job, but nothing more, no
<davmor2> ogra: the nautilus window doesn't close or revert to home on reboot
<ogra> thats a nautilus issue, i'm more concerned about the mtp error popups you get
<ogra> note they sometimes hide behind other windows
<ogra> (and dont show up as windows in the launcher)
<davmor2> ogra: right check the bug now, then I'll show desktop and test it
<ogra> i usually get three on shutdown of the phone
<davmor2> ogra: what's the magic touch file /userdata/.writable-image?
<ogra> yeah
<davmor2> thanks
<ogra> and reboot indeed
<davmor2> yeap I remembered the reboot just the name of the file I wasn't 100% on :)
<mhr3> ogra, if i try to get some music on the phone via rhythmbox it says that it doesn't support the codec, ideas what am i missing?
<mhr3> and it doesn't at all via nautilus
<jibel> asac, popey changelog for pending are updated when there is a new image and a new changes file, and current is done manually when I notice a new image in current/
<jibel> updated btw
<popey> thanks jibel
<plars> sarnold: maguro seems to complain a lot about temperature still: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6123644/
<davmor2> ogra: no errors, however now the Google logo with the unlocked padlock is displayed for a while, while it waits to enable the mtp device on reboot
<plars> sarnold: any ideas?
<ogra> davmor2, longer than usual ?
<ogra> like ... more than 2min ?
<asac> jibel: ic. thx
<davmor2> ogra: yeap, it goes as soon as the mtp is enabled but it hangs for 2-4 seconds maybe longer than normal
<ogra> you can make out 2-4 seconds in a 2 min process ?
<ogra> heh
<davmor2> ogra: yes
<ogra> (plus 1min for black screen(
<davmor2> ogra: the black screen is there for the normal amount of time, it's only because the google logo is there that you notice it :)
<plars> oSoMoN: I'm seeing a lot of tracebacks from socket.py even though the web browser test passes: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-webbrowser-app-autopilot/79/consoleFull
<plars> oSoMoN: those are, perhaps, from a python httpserver that isn't getting killed nicely?
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, would it be terribly naive of me to create a click package, copy it to my phone, adb shell into the phone, and then use click install nameofpackage.click ?
<rickspencer3> to test an app?
<davmor2> ogra: let me revert the change and I'll get more specific :)
<ogra> yeah, i didnt see any difference here
<ogra> the google logo is up for 2min for me as usual
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Use "pkcon install-local nameofpackage.click" instead (as the phablet user)
<rickspencer3> thanks cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: It's possible to use click install directly but the exact arguments are fiddly
<cjwatson> So I don't usually bother
<oSoMoN> plars: if you’re talking about "[Errno 32] Broken pipe", that’s a know and harmless bug in python itself
<rickspencer3> ok
<oSoMoN> plars: nothing we can do about it (expect migrate to python3, as I believe it’s been fixed there), but it doesn’t affect the test results at all
<plars> oSoMoN: ok, figured it was something like that. Just wanted to check
<davmor2> ogra: 20 seconds for mtp to appear on desktop for old version, 23 second for new.  The Google logo is still visible for a couple of seconds on the old one when the mtp notification hits the desktop, the Google logo goes as soon as the mtp shows on the new one.
<ogra> davmor2, yeah,  the old version uses horridly broken hardcoded settings on startup ... the new one parses them properly, that takes a moment
<ogra> i wouldnt have throught its more than 1sec though
<ogra> davmor2, but you dont see any errors on reboot on  the desktop with it ?
<davmor2> ogra: Nope no errors,  Old one had 3-4 errors for me when I was in adb shell,  repeated for the new one no errors.
<ogra> awesome
<plars> sarnold: to put it in context, the maguros seem to be shutting down in the lab sometimes, but just the maguros. Nothing special about placement of them that would seem to explain the extra heat.
<plars> sarnold: istr you mentioning a recent change that forced shutdown if the temp got too high
<davmor2> ogra: commented on bug
 * ogra hugs davmor2 
<gatox> sil2100, hi, someone mentioned this to me, that it seems to be missing for the clickmanager-plugin and click-update-manager project: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging   could you please confirm if is that right, so i can start working on tha tnow?
<sil2100> gatox: inline packaging is ready, it only needs a bootstrapping commit and enabling in daily-release, but we need the packages preNEWed first
<sil2100> gatox: but 90% of the things from that page are ready
<gatox> sil2100, awesome! is there anything i can do from that page to help you or should i wait?
<gatox> (trying to land this today :P)
<sil2100> gatox: nothing, sadly ;) I'll have 2 merges you'll have to approve in a moment
<gatox> sil2100, great!! let me know and i'll review it
<jdstrand> mhall119: hey, I was told that you knew something about qtdeclarative5-qtsensors-plugin. I'm trying to use 'import QtSensors 5.0' ... TiltSensor {} and it doesn't work. I tried /usr/lib/.../qt5/examples/qtsensors/qmlqtsensors/qmlqtsensors and it also doesn't work
<jdstrand> mhall119: this was on a nexus 4
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know how I can switch from release to proposed packages with apt? bored
<ogra> OrokuSaki, you dont want that
<OrokuSaki> okay.. =)
<OrokuSaki> I filed a bug with LXC today.. hope its enough info
<jdstrand> mhall119: I think I'll file a bug
<ogra> proposed in devel is different from proposed in stable
<OrokuSaki> oh
<rickspencer3> does anyone know where I can find the list of permissions I can request for a click app?
<ogra> you never want it enabled in devel
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, beuno, ^ ?
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: you just replied on one of my mails in the mailing list - what do you mean by "There should be some way to add more arcs and a way to say you are done."
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: the new SDK bits will make that easy. for now use:
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: $ aa-easyprof --list-policy-groups --policy-vendor=ubuntu --policy-version=1.0
<ogra> heh, vendor ...
<OrokuSaki> Does this look okay ogra? =) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1227092
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227092 in lxc (Ubuntu) "LXC Container will not start" [Undecided,New]
<OrokuSaki> never filed a bug before
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: but don't use the *_files* permissions (they are reserved-- that should also be in the upcoming SDK bits)
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, nothing for contacts?
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: also note, all of those policy groups aren;t defined yet. I've been mapping APIs to policy groups and defining them, and will have that uploaded soon
<ogra> OrokuSaki, the bug looks fine ... i wonder if its really lxc related though
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: not specifically. I thought contacts was via the content-hub. tvoss__ ?
<ogra> OrokuSaki, ugh
<OrokuSaki> No idea...
<OrokuSaki> if I downgrade lxc, then it works..
<ogra> OrokuSaki, remove /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system from your fstab !
<OrokuSaki> but it never creates the mountpoint
<alecu> gusch: ping
<OrokuSaki> okay okay
<tvoss__> jdstrand, nope, contacts go via the qtpim infrastructure, too
<OrokuSaki> here we go.. upgrade lxc without that in my fstab
<sil2100> gatox: btw. ;)
<ogra> the lxc startup script creates that
<alecu> gusch: I've got a weird issue using the camera on mako: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1226625
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226625 in camera-app "Color is shifted 16px to the left" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> sil2100, yes?
<ogra> you break it with that mount from fstab
<sil2100> gatox: could you make some basic autopilot tests for click-update-manager?
<sil2100> gatox: I can help getting it packaged and ran on daily-release
<jdstrand> tvoss__: so we need another policy group for pim?
<gatox> sil2100, ack... i'll start looking into it now
<OrokuSaki> @ogra ... booting
<jdstrand> tvoss__: also, if I start playing with qtpim, will it use an out of process picker?
<jdstrand> tvoss__: (eg, like the gallery)
<ogra> OrokuSaki, iff it breaks now, fix the fstab in your android initrd ... dont try to have the mount handled from the ubuntu side
<mardy> tvoss__: hi! Jussi told me that you had some reasons to request the a build system change (from qmake to cmake) on the System Settings panel; something about cross compilation
<OrokuSaki> yeah my system is not mounted now... so fix the fstab in my android side?
<ogra> yeah
<mardy> tvoss__: what is wrong with qmake?
<bfiller> sil2100: did you see my email about ubuntu-keyboard? can we get that landed today
<ogra> OrokuSaki, or add an hook to /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d
<tinti_> hi. I have got my kernel running on ubuntu-touch in nexus 7 :)
<tinti_> But ... no keyboard or mouse. Any ideas
<ogra> OrokuSaki, that should run after the container target gets wiped so wouldnt cause that error
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! I brought that up on the meeting today, not sure if there was a final decision - I will try to
<OrokuSaki> the fstab in the root of the lxc container that I can create? in rootfs? or in var/lib/lxc/android/fstab?
<OrokuSaki> hally was mentioning that to me
<tvoss__> jdstrand, ack, one of the reasons is that we wanted to be able to mediate on that level
<OrokuSaki> @ogra oh yeah
<bfiller> sil2100: autopilot is broken for it, the tests need to be reworked completely. but not related to this MR
<ogra> OrokuSaki, hmm, that might be an lxc feature
<tvoss__> mardy, we agreed on unifying our buildsystems (and I don't want to restart that discussion) for our projects to easily support use-cases like cross-compilation
<gusch> alecu: that's weired - I'll have a look, but I don't have a mako to reproduce that
<ogra> not sure if it would just pull the fstab from there without extra scripting
<mardy> tvoss__: OK, I just hope that my projects won't be touched :-)
<sil2100> bfiller: right, I'll just try making sure if all is working ok and then try releasing - would be happy if those AP tests would work for the next version
<OrokuSaki> @ogra my vold.fsta does not list system or vendor mounts.. is that a problem?
<sil2100> :)
<OrokuSaki> vold.fstab
<bfiller> sil2100: me too, need helf from veebers
<bfiller> help
<thomi> bfiller: what's the issue?
<ogra> OrokuSaki, vold should be disabled ... dont you have a $device.fstab ?
<OrokuSaki> in /system or in /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs? I get confused.. I think this will be a no answer though
<jdstrand> tvoss__: what is the status of it if I start using qtpim? does it all 'just work' now in the archive?
<tvoss__> jdstrand, best to check with bfiller
<alecu> gusch: weird thing about the 16px shifting is that it did not happen at once, but after I took some photos that day.
<bfiller> thomi: tmoenicke reworked the ubuntu-keyboard to use qml layout for all the keyboards and the AP tests need to change as a result. veebers said he'd take a look but they all fail currently
<jdstrand> bfiller: hi! :)
<ogra> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130918.changes
<OrokuSaki> @ogra nope, no tenderloin.fstab
<tvoss__> mardy, for ubuntu-system-settings, jussi already proposed a branch for cmake and it's mostly good to land as I understand it
<OrokuSaki> I suppose I should create that in my android source and recompile?
<bfiller> thomi: and there are some tests that test functionality that hasn't landed (auto capitialization) so those should be remove/skipped for now
<OrokuSaki> I remember mako had that file, but my cyanogenmod sources didn't...
<jdstrand> bfiller: what is the status of the contacts service? if I use qtpim, will I get an out of process picker and it all just works now (ie, in the archive)?
<ogra> OrokuSaki, well, you kind of need to make sure something uses it :)
<mardy> tvoss__: yes, I'm reviewing it, there are minor things but otherwise it's OK
<thomi> bfiller: I see. that's an interesting one I guess. On the one hand we want to make it clear that the implementation is incomplete, OTOH we don't want to block the release on that
<ogra> i doubt just dumping it in place will work
<tvoss__> mardy, ack
<thomi> bfiller: I thought there might be a technical issue I could help with, since I'm still in a sensible timezone
<OrokuSaki> I did create the fstab.tenderloin file in the device/hp/tenderloin folder.. but that is about it
<bfiller> thomi: it's a feature that hasn't been implemented yet, so probably shouldn't test until it's implemented
<mardy> tvoss__: I'm just worried if the plan is to switch all projects, which would really make me unhappy :-)
<jdstrand> bfiller: ie, via qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin. what about qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin?
<OrokuSaki> so.. you have a device.fstab file located... somewhere in your filesystem?
<bfiller> jdstrand: there is an in-process picker that will use dbus to communicate with the contacts service
<OrokuSaki> @ogra where is it at?
<tvoss__> mardy, not sure what to respond now :) want beers?
<thomi> bfiller: well, at least now when it is implemented the developers won't have any problems writing those autopilot tests, right? ;)
<asac> ogra: more than i expected :)
<bfiller> thomi: ack
<OrokuSaki> @ogra maybe I can toss one in the path it is supposed to be at
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1227113 +1 please
<jdstrand> bfiller: in process to the app? you mean it doesn't work like the content hub?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227113 in Ubuntu Music App "Settings page is oversized on maguro" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, so, er, your pkcon install-local worked perfectly, how does pkcon remove work? (I've tried several permutations of the package name) or do I use something else?
<mardy> tvoss__: you'd better give me a rope to hang myself :-)
<ogra> OrokuSaki, it is inside the android initrd usually and gets processed on boot by i dont know what :)
<ogra> asac, well
<tvoss__> mardy, now that's kinda harsh
<OrokuSaki> ahh okay
<tvoss__> ;)
<balloons> asac, yes fixes landed for file manager
<asac> bfiller: hey i think notes_app from daily-build fails tests
<asac> bfiller: i tried thrree times
<mardy> tvoss__: well, if there are things that can't be done with qmake, fine, otherwise I think I'll resist a little (you can't image how much I dislike cmake) :-)
<asac> maybe check
<asac> others still work
<asac> but notes might not make it
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: the removal invocation is kind of annoying right now due to the way PackageKit works; it needs to be pkcon remove 'PACKAGE;VERSION;all;local:click' (see https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00553.html
<ogra> balloons, funnily they only seem to work on one device
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Or you can use "sudo click unregister --user=phablet PACKAGE"
<ogra> mterry, hey
<tvoss__> mardy, I hate to say it: resistance is futile ;)
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: The UI should paper over the awkwardness once it's done
<rickspencer3> thanks cjwatson
<tvoss__> mardy, but as you said: those are your projects
<mterry> ogra, hi
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: contacts (and presumably calendar) won't use the content-hub. they apparently will do their own thing (I'm trying to figure out what that is atm). but it sounds like we need a new policy group or two
<ogra> mterry, we sadly had some issues with the merge :(
<mterry> ogra, :(
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: ack
<ogra> info is on the merge page ... and i also filed a bug
<ogra> not sure there is a way around the issue
<mardy> tvoss__: as I wouldn't like to have to rewrite everything in Go, one day ;-)
<balloons> well fixes landed for calendar and calculator as well.. Looks like calculator is good, calendar is still broken. Perhaps file manager ran with an old version on mako, I'll check
<ogra> else we would have to wait until mir becomes the default
 * cjwatson considers having click notice that it's running as non-root in relevant places and call the relevant PK interfaces over D-Bus which would then call click again as root :)
<cjwatson> What could possibly go wrong
<mterry> ogra, I see the bug... hm
<ogra> mterry, your code predated the mir inclusion ...
<mterry> ogra, I did my testing on a surfaceflinger machine.  LightDM tries mir mode, but when unity-system-compositor isn't found, it just falls back to launching the session
<mterry> ogra, you tested and it didn't work on surfaceflinger?
<bfiller> jdstrand: not exactly, there is a service that serves up contacts via dbus. And QtContacts api has a backend plugin that we've written qtcontact5-galera that talks to the service via dbus
<ogra> mterry, we ship mir disabled since last week
<mterry> ogra, I know
<ogra> mterry, lightdm always forcefully uses mir
<bfiller> jdstrand: then in addition, there is a qt component that we wrote for a picker component that allows apps to choose contacts
<sergiusens> mterry, it worked, very slowly, I added comments to the MR
<jdstrand> bfiller: ok, that's all fine. but the service that gives the contacts out-- is that driven by the user?
<sergiusens> ogra, it actually only works with sf
<jdstrand> bfiller: I see. is all of that in the archive now?
<ogra> sergiusens, right, but only if you remove mir
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, so com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3.applicationlifecycleapp_0.1_all.click, becomes pkcon remove "com.ubuntu.developer.rick-rickspencer3;0.1;all;local:click" ?
<sergiusens> ogra, yup
<bfiller> jdstrand: yes all in the archive
<balloons> asac, ogra I can confirm mako ran with the old version, so I suspect file manager is good
<sergiusens> doesn't work with mir anyways, lots of errors in unity8.log
<ogra> balloons, ah, great, we just werent sure
<ogra> thanks !
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Nearly - add ".applicationlifecycleapp" to the first ;-separated component there
<asac> balloons: amazing :)
<mterry> sergiusens, fascinating about the /run/user thing...  I haven't seen that I believe
<jdstrand> bfiller: is it possible for an app to not use the picker component and just grab the whole address book?
<ogra> well, it has to work with mir once mir is the default :)
<mterry> sergiusens, you say session is super slow.  You mean slow to start or slow once started?
<popey> ogra: <testsuite errors="0" failures="0" name="" tests="21" time="379.458">
<popey> with mtp enabled
<popey> (unity)
<ogra> popey, you ran a full test ?
<sergiusens> mterry, once started, it's slow, opening apps, swiping
<popey> yup
<bfiller> jdstrand: they could use the QtContacts api directly and access the entire address book if they have permissions I suppose
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: I'll see if I can find a way to polish this up at some point - maybe at least offer a way to dump out the list of installed packages in the form of PackageKit IDs for copy/pasting
<ogra> popey, just checking that the erors go away wouold have been enough :)
<popey> ogra: lemme run a couple of app tests
<bfiller> jdstrand: QtContacts api exposes everything but funnels through dbus so we should be able to protect via apparmor
<ogra> its just an upstart job change
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, mah
<ogra> cant affect unity or the apps
<rickspencer3> meh, even
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, not sure how high a priority it is
<rickspencer3> I think the SDK team should paper over it for app developers and users should never see it
<jdstrand> bfiller: right, that is not good and should be specifically disallowed. we can mediate at the dbus level, yes, but it depends on how the api is written as to whether it is effective. I'll play with it
<mterry> ogra, sergiusens: Well...  I could adjust my branches for the current mir-shipped-but-disabled image or I could just focus on final mir-enabled mode.  I suspect time best spent focusing on that
<rickspencer3> ralsina, I'm getting the bug right now where htere is nothing in the installed apps scope
<sergiusens> mterry, I agree on the focus on mir directly
<rickspencer3> anything I can do to help debug?
<sergiusens> mterry, but I have no ETA on when mir is going to be ready for touch
<ogra> asac, any opionion ? alternatives are: wait to land the lightdm change until mir is in or fix it for the current usecase so we can land earlier
<ogra> landing earlier gets us more testing, but for a usecase we will drop
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Not massively, it'd just save me some time
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: If I slot it in then so be it but I'm not going to worry about it
<ogra> sergiusens, with our current landing practice i would be worried that someone says "now it is to late for the release" if we have to wait for mir
<jdstrand> bfiller: if I were to write a qml app to test this, would I use qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 (and not qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin)
<gusch> alecu: it's a bug on android https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=41721&q=camera%20color&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars
<ralsina> rickspencer3: not yet
<gusch> alecu: no idea how to fix that - maybe sergiusens?
<jdstrand> it looks like it
<popey> davmor2: in return https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1190673 can you check that
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1190673 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Mic mute does not work" [High,Confirmed]
<alecu> gusch: Wow, thanks for finding it!
<asac> oSoMoN: bfiller: notes_app regressed tests ... enable daily-build ppa and install notes_app and the autopilot frm there to try
<asac> i might capture a log and file a bug for you, but if you could try while i finish the rest and see yourself that would be easier
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: are you around today?
<davmor2> popey: Wfm I've commented on the bug though.
<bfiller_meeting> jdstrand: we should have a call about this, same thing applies to calendar backend and history-service
<davmor2> popey: might be mako specific maybe
<sergiusens> gusch, interesting, only mako I guess?
<gusch> sergiusens: yes, and it seems only a few resolutions
 * ogra updates to 55
<asac> ogra: not sure i can decide now
<alecu> gusch, sergiusens: I'm testing it on mako right now, at different zoom levels, and it seems to always happen
 * sergiusens notes that he doesn't have a mako
<alecu> gusch, sergiusens: even with the zoom set to the smallest level
<asac> oSoMoN: bfiller_meeting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1227123
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227123 in notes-app "notes-app trunk tests fails on top of build 54" [Undecided,New]
 * sergiusens wonders if gatox has a mako
<balloons> oSoMoN, it seems the calendar fix didn't net us anything.. I'm trying to update to get the bzr118 version that just landed to have a look
<alecu> sergiusens: gatox only has a nexus 7
<gatox> sergiusens, i have the nexus7, whi?
<gatox> why
<oSoMoN> balloons: can you point me to the logs of failing tests?
<sergiusens> gatox, I need a mako... no worries
<balloons> oSoMoN, I can indeed :-) Here's an example: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4323/calendar-app-autopilot/417097/
<gatox> sergiusens, i'm trying to win one in the ubuntu app showdown :P jeje
<balloons> oSoMoN, as far as I can tell, it won't switch months
<balloons> oSoMoN, you can see the drag operation, then the polling for a month change that never happens
<elfangor> Hi, i try to make a custom .desktop file to launch a little script bash but i don't see it on the application list, even after rebooting the phone. What am i missing?
<oSoMoN> balloons: that’s on maguro, and when I run the very same tests on my maguro device they pass
<oSoMoN> I’m clueless here, until we get video recordings of the test runs I don’t see how we can diagnose the problem
<tedg> gusch, Hey, so popey and I were chatting in #ubuntu-unity and trying to figure out what the QML include was for the old HUD library to see if any apps still have it.  Do you remember what that is?
<gusch> tedg: import Ubuntu.HUD 1.0 as HUD
<tedg> gusch, Cool, thanks!
<tedg> popey, ^
<popey> yay
<popey> there's only one then
<popey> well, in the click packages, there may be more elsewhere... I'll grep more
<elfangor> Someone knows how to make a custom .desktop to laucnch a script?
<oSoMoN> asac: according to the dashboard, the notes-app tests passed today both on mako and maguro, I’m running them locally on maguro to double check
<asac> oSoMoN: yes i know that
<asac> oSoMoN: just saying that whateer you committed to trunk
<asac> broke it
<asac> oSoMoN: we cant land the latest trunk basically
<oSoMoN> asac: the last commit in trunk is dated Sept. 9th
<asac> oSoMoN: install latest image, set to writeable
<asac> oSoMoN: then do: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6123730/\
<oSoMoN> asac: and all it does is remove a stale runtime dep that was unused
<asac> oSoMoN: after the apt-get install you can run your notes_app autopilot
<asac> oSoMoN: if you find what out of those packages broke you i will kick them out
<asac> oSoMoN: i can retry another time. notes is super flaki
<asac> so could be i was just unlocky for 4 times in a row
<asac> we always retry that on the dashboard
<asac> oSoMoN: can you maybe check that? it would be so helpful to get that better
<oSoMoN> asac: trying your instructions now
<balloons> oSoMoN, yea, the fact the dragging didn't work was why I rewrote such an expanded version to try and see where it was timing out and having issues
<oSoMoN> balloons: right, but if it works locally and only fails on devices in the lab, having a rewritten version doesn’t help, unfortunately
<oSoMoN> balloons: we’d need to see what’s happening in the lab while the tests are running
<Laney> mardy: thanks for reviewing the cmake branch
<balloons> oSoMoN, well I made it act differently in the lab ha! But I understand, you can vent the frustration all you want; it's frustrating that it works everywhere but the lab
<Laney> I was feeling quite low on energy to do that one
<mardy> Laney: hehe, me too, TBH :-)
<ogra> popey, did your testing for  libqt5script5 succeed ?
<Laney> I should drop a hint to fix my symlink issue
<popey> still running ogra
<popey> accidentially rebooted in the middle so had to start again
<ogra> ah, k
<davmor2> popey: Wow I only run ubuntu on my phone but you run ogra on yours that's impressive
<popey> ogra 2.0!
<ogra> boot slow, i tried that
<ogra> *boots
<ogra> always needs a few coffees and cigarettes first
<popey> haha, i was gonna say that, glad you did first ☻
<ogra> once it runs it is quite stable ... (only high beer load makes it a little unstable at times)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, just didn't see your message until now
<nerochiaro> sorry
<tedg> popey, So when I do: apt-cache rdepends qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<tedg> popey, I get basically all our apps
<asac> oSoMoN: i ran the notes_app test on top of 54 image successfully, ten after installing the stuff in there, it fails 100% of the times
<asac> just fyi
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: can you please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1227123 ? it appears somehow the daily build of notes-app fails autopilot tests, you can check with the following instructions: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6123730/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227123 in notes-app "notes-app trunk tests fails on top of build 54" [Undecided,New]
<popey> tedg: a simple test is uninstalling the package and rebooting, and seeing if it works?
<popey> tedg: I can do that
<tedg> popey, I'm saying I think if you do that you'll uninstall a bunch of stuff.
<popey> ah
<tedg> I mean, I'm okay with *you* testing it :-)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll be on it soon
<popey> tedg: i have two phones ㋛
<tedg> popey, Do you know how those depends are generated?  Parsing the QML or by hand?
<popey> for our apps, unlikely, as they mostly pre-date the sdk
<popey> when you say "our apps" I presume you mean, camera, gallery etc?
<oSoMoN> asac: I just ran the tests after executing your instructions, and they passed (that’s on maguro)
<popey> not core apps like clock, calendar, calculator?
<jdstrand> tvoss__: so, the address-book-app appears to do a bunch of stuff that an app wouldn't necessarily. what is the api that apps are supposed to use to pick a contact?
<oSoMoN> asac: how do I know which version of the image I have?
<tedg> popey,  webbrowser-app share-app notes-app mediaplayer-app gallery-app camera-app
<popey> oSoMoN: /var/log/installer/media-info
<popey> tedg: makes sense.
<popey> tedg: needs a bug filed against all of them I suspect
<oSoMoN> popey: doesn’t tell me the image number, though it says 20130916.3
<tedg> popey, K
<oSoMoN> asac: is notes-app the only app with failing tests?
<davmor2> popey: no surely one master bug with all the projects added to it is enough
<davmor2> tedg: ^
<tedg> davmor2, Of course, I think that's what he meant
<sergiusens> ogra, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/localbridge/+merge/186325
<popey> i did
<asac> oSoMoN: i think so... the dialer app is the last
<asac> out of that list
<asac> (ignore keyboard)
<asac> will do that now
<asac> oSoMoN: everything worked on first try. notes is always failing now
<asac> and notes worked twice on first try on a fresh install as well
<asac> so... :)
<asac> 1+1=3
<oSoMoN> asac: that’s puzzling to say the least, I’ve asked nerochiaro (notes-app maintainer) to investigate
<oSoMoN> asac: how can I tell which image version I’m running?
<asac> oSoMoN: someone should grab the phone and do it
<asac> after dialer app i run more time
<asac> oSoMoN: just install latest installed  ubuntu-system
<asac> fresh
<asac> dont even need the proposed channel ... its super fresh
<asac> thats 54
<oSoMoN> asac: doing that right now, the version I had was installed a few hours ago, maybe not the latest?
<asac> oSoMoN: probably the latest
<asac> oSoMoN: you can also wait until i rerun. tried 4 times. maybe its better on 5th time :)
<asac> those notes tests have always been flaky. we should maybe use this opportunity to unflake them
<cyphermox> popey: the directory is "Books" right?
<popey> yes
<elfangor> Sorry to insist, i try to launch a custom bash script and put a .desktop so i can clic on it to run it(the .desktop file work on my computer) but i can't see the app on the app list, someone have an idea? :)
<popey> cyphermox: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/issues/4
<cyphermox> awesome.
<cyphermox> proposing merge now.
<ogra> sergiusens, looks good
<cyphermox> rsalveti: you mentioned bugs for mtp, is it only the errors on reboot?
<ogra> cyphermox, he is out until monday
<cyphermox> alright
<ogra> headbangin
<cyphermox> jdstrand: what was the issue with dbus and ofono yesterday? would this have affected NM talking to oFono?
<awe_> cyphermox, rsalveti is on the road to rio
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> asac: we'll need to release mtp again sometime to fix bugs; can it be added to the list?
<asac> cyphermox: ogra is doing it. you should also have access to add landing asks
<asac> if you dont i can add you
<cyphermox> I'm asking permission :)
<cyphermox> I *can* edit the spreadsheet, doesn't mean I should :)
<cyphermox> so in this case I can rerun the services stack for ogra?
<ogra> cyphermox, as i said, i took care of everything apart from CI to get it in the archive
<cyphermox> yes
<ogra> cyphermox, line 43 in the "landing Asks" sheet
<cyphermox> I'm just making sure it's alright to do the daily release
<cyphermox> ack
<ogra> its a minro fix so i asked for quick fix approval (the sheet entry is only for history reasons)
<ogra> *minor
<cyphermox> it's not in the plan though
<ogra> quick fix :)
<hramrach> GuidoPallemans: on a numpad you enter digits and either the pin length is fixed so it auto-submits when you enter the last or you press some submit button
<ogra> zero risk, tested prior to request etc
<cyphermox> and services also has content-hub and music and stuff, so if I need to land this bug not touch the others, it's still some work
<hramrach> so same with that circle thing - you need a way to submit
<cyphermox> ogra: asac: ok so I'll hack through the services stack to just rebuild and release mtp, not the others
<hramrach> seems there is some predefined length of the input sequence which is wrong for this kind of input
<cyphermox> didrocks: ^
<ogra> cyphermox, great
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: ah yes, it isn't clear in the gif I posted online, but the lock is "tested" as soon as you lift the mouse / thumb
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: download the source if you want to see what I mean
<didrocks> cyphermox: just rebuild with "mtp" in the arg, yeah
<didrocks> no need to "hack" :p
<hramrach> I did not manage t o install Ubuntu touch on anything
<cyphermox> popey: ^^ the Books addition will need to land later though
<cyphermox> didrocks: we don't want to rebuild/release the others though, but yeah I guess it's fine
<popey> cyphermox: sweet
<asac> cyphermox: yeah, please prep etc. depending on when you ar ready we take it or not in the next image run
<ogra> yeah, thats more polish than bugfix anyway
<didrocks> cyphermox: oh sure, just pop them out then
<popey> cyphermox: will that be En only? do we keep the folder names on each locale and not translate?
<asac> we are doing some final validationm etc.
<cyphermox> didrocks: previously, content-hub and others had diff so I didn  want to risk release thing
<cyphermox> *releasing them
<asac> i feel it will not be there in time... but not a big deal. a new image is coming
<didrocks> but yeah, as asac mentionned, after this run (so don't publish)
<cyphermox> popey: AFAIK they're not translated atm
<ogra> popey, the decision was to keep the foilder names on the fs afaik
<ogra> popey, translation would likely happen inside mtp
<hramrach> GuidoPallemans: finishing input by lifting the finger is usual for patterns but might be difficult for longer patterns
<ogra> (similar for the filemanager)
<jdstrand> cyphermox: no, that was unrelated. the issue I brought up was how apps can figure out if they are online in a way that doesn't expose all network details
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: you don't need to install on a touch device, I don't have any either
<cyphermox> ogra: I don't do translation ATM...
<hramrach> maybe an laternative way like tapping the center would be useful
<ogra> cyphermox, well, hypotethically :)
<cyphermox> jdstrand: ack... I was asking because I tried to do something and ofono seemed to not like NM over dbus :)
<cyphermox> ogra: sure. It's possible to do it that way actually, it would be pretty cool
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: you're right, but the design isn't suited for just tapping, then the other design is more appropiate (either 789 456 123 0 or https://lh3.ggpht.com/-7enUawUTAt8/UdwAEbtbCxI/AAAAAAAAJ_8/p909d-bYlf8/s1600/unlocscreen03B.png )
<cyphermox> ogra: but I didn't spend time to fix that yet... prhaps for next release
<asac> oSoMoN: ok i saw a success... please please please make it a priority to make this more reliable
<asac> notes_app that is
<ogra> cyphermox, i think thats the plan, keep the english names on disk but have the apps that expose them translate them ... that gives you predictable folder names
<hramrach> there is good distinction between tap and drag even if the drag gesture is not completely uninterrupted
<ogra> (on the filesystem that is)
<cyphermox> ogra: yeah, guess so
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: see asac’s latest comments
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: sent another mail
<hramrach> where is the source, anyway?
<hramrach> don;t see it in the blog post or what it is with the pictures
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: it's both in my first mail as in my blog post
<GuidoPallemans> github.com/brambram/qml-lock
<hramrach> yes, found it in the email, thanks
<tpuser> Hello! When will ubuntu touch be released? In October as 13.10 Release? Will be there an bootable .iso image for convertible Tablets such as Thinkpad X220 Tablet?
<ogra> tpuser, no, it will only be released for phones by 13.10
<davmor2> popey: file browser: does Documents go under the title bar for you?
<tpuser> ogra,  will be there any packeges I can install to my *buntu (actually Xubuntu) to get better touch support and use touch opimized apps?
<popey> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1227065
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227065 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "entries are padded too much.. alignment is off" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> you should be able to install unity8 and apps, but they might or might not work depending how much of the underlying HW support they need
<davmor2> popey: I thought there was a doc viewer app or has that not landed?
<tpuser> ogra, thx very much!
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: asac: what is it that you think is unreliable in notes-app ?
<popey> davmor2: there is, it seems to be broken.
<asac> nerochiaro: running tests
<asac> please take a maguro, boot it and run three times autopilot
<asac> then reboot and do again
<davmor2> popey: that'll explain it not opening the pdf then possibly :)
<asac> nerochiaro: it should happen rather frequently
<cyphermox> ogra: can you ping me when the image is out so I can push mtp then?
<asac> nerochiaro: do that until you can rerun it all day long without ever getting a failure :)
<hramrach> GuidoPallemans: well, it needs some Ubuntu.Components which I don't have
<cyphermox> that's unless you want it to land now for this image.
<asac> nerochiaro: like a while loop :)
<nerochiaro> asac: ok. they used to run fine, and not a lot of code was added to the app recently. so i wonder what broke them or made them unreliable
<asac> nerochiaro: they always were flaki
<asac> just run them in a while loop
<asac> those tests are not stable
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/#step-get-toolkit
<asac> nerochiaro: we have been retryuing those tests in automation for over a month
<ogra> cyphermox, landing it now was the plan
<cyphermox> ogra: ok
<asac> nerochiaro: i think they were never reliable. hence i would like to see someone taking the time to flash that out
<ogra> cyphermox, just shove it in if you can :)
<cyphermox> still need to wait for the build to finish though
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: 1 command
<asac> cyphermox: ogra: isnt mtp inflight and not TODO?
<jdstrand> tvoss__, bfiller: ah, I see. I'm using Ubuntu.Contacts 0.1. contacts, calendar and history need to be trusted helpers
<cyphermox> asac: what does inflight mean?
<ogra> asac, you said do as you like :)
<nerochiaro> asac: i never had failures when running them on the device. they were often failing in jenkins. but jenkins has been flaky for a long time now, even with a lot of other packages. i'll try to repro what you suggest on my device
<asac> cyphermox: in the daily-release stage
<cyphermox> asac: then yes
<ogra> asac, and its 0 risk for any apps
<cyphermox> building in a PPA at the moment
<asac> cyphermox: so if its rumbling or waiting in daily-build its INFLIGHT
<cyphermox> ack
<ogra> ok
 * asac should document those recently invented states  :)
<nerochiaro> asac: just to be sure, should i use cdimage-touch or the system image ?
<asac> nerochiaro: start with systemimage, make it writeable
<jdstrand> tvoss__, bfiller: we treat it just like online accounts and location-- if an app tries to access them, the service pops up a prompt, then the service caches it
<asac> and then go for it
<jdstrand> tvoss__, bfiller: if we can agree to that ^, we don't need the meeting later
<nerochiaro> asac: without updates or anything, just plain system image ? ok
<asac> nerochiaro: yeah. take system image, make it writable, reboot
<bfiller> jdstrand: I think we should still meet, I'm a bit confused :)
<jdstrand> tvoss__, bfiller: and I can summarize in an email
<asac> nerochiaro: then do the commands from the paste ... at best reboot, then run tests
<asac> until you see a failure
<jdstrand> bfiller: that's fine. tvoss__, would you like to attend that meeting ^
<joncasagrande> Hi everybody does anybody now how to install ubuntu touch in win?
<jdstrand> tvoss__: I'll invite you, you can decide either way
<nerochiaro> asac: ok
<bfiller> jdstrand: calendar might be a bit trickier, as the QtOrganizer plugin talks directly to EDS - we don't have a helper service
<bfiller> EDS is the service
<jdstrand> bfiller: we actually have the same issue with contacts-- it is using telepathy as well as com.canonical.pim
<jdstrand> bfiller: tvoss__ has a plan for how to make this easy for trusted helpers, so it would be nice if he could attend
<bfiller> jdstrand:ack, I'll reschedule to a time more friedly for tvoss__
<jdstrand> bfiller: ok, thanks
<Guest22239> ogra: (its mfisch) do you have any docs explaining what system-image does? is it a real h/w?
<ogra> Guest22239, i think stgraber wrote that up somewhere in a wikipage for the blueprint
<Guest22239> cwayne1: can you look for that ^^?
<ogra> Guest22239, try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<jdstrand> bfiller: in the meantime I am going to create the apparmor policy groups to allow access, just like we did with location. after we discuss in the meeting we can file bugs for adding the trusted helper bits
<oSoMoN> om26er: regarding the calendar-app autopilot tests, is there a way to get a video recording of a test run in the lab?
<om26er> oSoMoN, is that a failure on device or VM ?
<om26er> VM have a video, devices don't
<oSoMoN> om26er: on devices
<om26er> oSoMoN, can you point me at the failures please
<joncasagrande> I'm having trouble to install ubuntu touch on galaxy nexus, does anybody know what could be?
<oSoMoN> om26er: for example http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4323/calendar-app-autopilot/
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok, I have a readonly image device, I'll ask plars about how to install tests on that device first and look into it.
<om26er> plars, how can I install a test suite on readonly image ?
<plars> om26er: touch /userdata/.writable_image
<plars> om26er: and reboot
<om26er> plars, just like that. ok. I was expecting it to be click based but I guess that's not there yet
<gema> sergiusens: can you remind me how to install yesterday's image with phablet-flash? is it -n -1?
<gema> or ogra ^ ?
 * ogra doesnt know if that even works witrh system-image yet 
<gema> if it doesn't I will have to raise a bug
<gema> ogra: but I believe sergiusens told me it does during the sprint last week
<gema> rsalveti: ^ ?
<gema> ogra: --revision -1
<ogra> ah, thanks :)
<gema> -2 , etcv
<ogra> gema, btw, rsalveti is on headbangcation this week
<ogra> (off to a rock festival)
<cwayne1> does --revision work to pass an actual revision number instead of a relative one?
<cwayne1> i.e. can i say --revision 45
<gema> cwayne1: no idea
<om26er> awe_, you got some time today about "getting gprs working on my phone" :)
<lool> cwayne1: no
<lool> cwayne1:     else:
<lool>         raise EnvironmentError('Specific version retrieve not supported yet')
<lool> cwayne1: see setup_ubuntu_system() in phablet-tools/phabletutils/environment.py
<lool> not implemented yet
<lool> 0 and -n are the only implemented cases
<awe_> om26er, I spent time yesterday working on the voicecall osd/auto-callback bug
<cwayne1> lool: ah, any idea when it might be supported?
<awe_> om26er, I will work on your gprs bug today, and may get you a test package you can try
<om26er> awe_, ok, that sounds cool.
<om26er> awe_, the formal was my bug as well ;)
<sergiusens> cwayne1, it should
<davmor2> om26er: former, and I wrote a nice bug for gprs not working on maguro that is "Fixed" only we managed to break it as soon as we tested it,  cyphermox and rsalveti helped with that though
<om26er> davmor2, hah right
<davmor2> om26er: I think maguro has a way flakier modem in it than mako but I could be wrong
<sergiusens> cwayne1, gema that said, I saw  an MR from doanac for this + channel selection; I'm going to look and approve if it works, but it is going to be on him to get it as a package (not doing the whole utah test again to land a simple package)
<anders3408> ogra: do you have any idea on why i need to do cat /sys/graphics/fb0/lcdoff and then lcdon to get the display up  when phone boots  ? on aosp roms there is no display issues
<anders3408> iBotPeaches: you here ?
<ogra> anders3408, does the android init probably usually do that ?
<anders3408> uhm, not the init.find5.rc part
<om26er> davmor2, I have both, gprs does not work on none for me due to settings problems
<anders3408> ramdisk is the same as it is on cm10.1 roms. at least all the device specific parts
<lool> cwayne1: no idea  :-)
<oSoMoN_> bfiller: re- https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/ua-override-facebook.com/+merge/182862 , we haven’t come to a decision, but I think overall this override is better than the current situation, so I would vote for merging it, what do you think?
<davmor2> om26er: :(
<ogra> anders3408, well, no idea then .... i suppose you could add such a workaround to the android init though
<bfiller> oSoMoN_: +1
<cwayne1> sergiusens: works for me :)
<anders3408> added cat ...... but init doesnt know anything named cat :) but i should be able to do it in a init.d scriipt :)
<oSoMoN_> bfiller: cool, would you mind approving it, so I don’t approve my own MRs?
<ogra> anders3408, we dont have pixelflinger (for the bootanim) probably the device has some init code for the display in there
<bfiller> oSoMoN_: will do
<oSoMoN_>  thanks
<MDesigner> hey guys, quick Q. I've been installing the devel-proposed daily builds. is there somewhere I can see a changelog to see what's new each day?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: done
<anders3408> another question, ogra: when rebooting the lxc-container doesnt mount as it should but on first boot it works... thats kinda irretating :)
<ogra> anders3408, yeah, no idea what that could be (didnt we talk about it yesterday too ?)
<anders3408> yes we did ogra :)
<kdub>  where does the ubuntu touch kernel come from?
<ogra> kdub, android
<kdub> ogra, so its just a stock cm kernel?
<ogra> no
<ogra> it has a lot of changes ... the base is a stock CM one
<ogra> you need a bunch of config changes, a patch for ureadahead and a patch to add support for the latest apparmor
<popey> MDesigner: see the last link in the topic
<kdub> ogra,  i think I need to set some config flags to get some display-related ioctls
<ogra> (and depending on the device, more changes to make it work with the container setup we use)
<kdub> is there a wiki explaining how to build?
<ogra> kdub, i think the kernel team has pages for that yeah ... ask in #ubuntu-kernel iirc there is even a cross compile howto that should make it fast
<kdub> ogra, thanks
<om26er> awe_, home I am not bugging you too much. if a bug is not in ofono and is deeper than that i.e. rild which launchpad project for that ?
<om26er> e.g. bug 1227199
<ubot5> bug 1227199 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu phone does not tell that the number its dialing to is on another call, simply ends the call if the number does not have voicemail enabled" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227199
<popey> ogra: finally finished testing... (once I remembered to switch to the right terminal), all looks good for libqt5script5
<ogra> popey, i'll add that to the spredsheet
<ogra> popey, thanks !
<popey> np
<awe_> om26er, if a bug is in RILD, we're basically screwed...as RILD is a closed source blob
<awe_> om26er, we can try workarounds, but there's not much more we can do
<awe_> I'll take a look at your bug
<awe_> om26er, also we've implemented very little of the plumbing necessary for handling multiple calls
<om26er> awe_, i would assume then something would need to be handled in ofono since the problem is not in android
<om26er> awe_, ah - ok
<awe_> om26er, I tried asking asac about generic bug  lists, and he told me not to worry.  My SoP would be to file  such bugs first against ubuntu-touch-preview
<awe_> and then once we figure out which package is the cause, use affects distro, and choose the right package
<om26er> awe_, ok, I'll move the bug there
<asac> awe_: om26er: if the package is in the archive, file the bug against the package and give it to jfunk
<asac> if its something we should look at
<awe_> asac, what if you don't know which package is the problem?
<awe_> that's why I use ubuntu-touch-preview as the umbrella project, and then also affects the bug once I (we) know where it lives
<asac> awe_: then file it against the package exposing the misbehaviour
<popey> awe_: best not to file against ubuntu-touch-preview
<popey> as we're disabling the bug tracker there
<asac> right. please not there :)
<pmcgowan> we are trying to deprecate that project for bugs
<popey> i exported a list of all the bugs that are in it
<awe_> first I've heard of this
<popey> and am re-assigning them as I can
<awe_> so where does someone file a generic bug?
<awe_> ( ie. before the source package is known )?
<awe_> asac, popey, pmcgowan, are there plans to communicate this to the team?
<popey> I put a boilerplate at https://launchpad.net/touch-preview-images
<awe_> asac, ok... missed your earlier stmt
<popey> which has a wiki page which links to many of the right bug trackers
<pmcgowan> awe_, this has been planned for some time but just now trying to switch
<awe_> popey, has this been communicated to the ML?
<popey> no, because it's not been switched off yet
<awe_> pmcgowan, again...first I've heard
<pmcgowan> awe_, we just started doing it!
<pmcgowan> like a few hours ago
<awe_> k
<awe_> om26er, so don't move the bug there!  ;)-
<popey> there's a fair number which are pretty obvious what they are
<popey> and even have people assigned
<popey> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1225022
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225022 in touch-preview-images "[ofono][rild] "PinRequired" property does not always work" [Undecided,New]
<popey> should be reassigned to ubuntu/ofono and touch-preview-images removed
<om26er> awe_, back to ofono sounds good ? :)
<awe_> sure
<lool> bfiller, renato: Heya
<awe_> popey, has anyone been tasked with confirming bugs?
<popey> but we're slowly going through that so you guys don't have to ☻
<awe_> lots in New state
<popey> awe_: I'm trying to ☻
<awe_> k
<popey> there were ~280 of them earlier
<lool> bfiller, renato: Mirv refactored your proposed qtpim-opensource-src update into https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtpim-opensource-src
<popey> "only" 211 to go ☻
<lool> bfiller, renato: But it wasn't proposed for merging yet => no review, no testbuild, no .debs; would one of you two either start the merge + review process, or confirm that I should?
<bfiller> lool: if you don't mind doing that would be great. we could tests the debs once available
<asac> bfiller: testing involves running autopilots on the phone though
<bfiller> asac: yes
<asac> good
<asac> i htink lool distilled a good set of pilots that we should try to be safe
<om26er> sforshee, ping
<lool> bfiller, renato: Oh I get it now, it's not under CI, is it?
<MDesigner> popey, ahh.. changelog in the topic. thanks
<asac> oSoMoN: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4336/ notes app being flaki can be observved there again :)
<bfiller> lool: no
<lool> I guess because it's used in kubuntu
<asac> nerochiaro: ^^
<asac> thats like happening 2 our of 3 runs
<davmor2> popey: hey I know a song for that, 211 bugs on a wall, 211 bugs, take one down test it around, there's 210 bugs on the wall.  It also works with the app migration however there were 960 of those and they take a bit longer :)
<asac> nerochiaro: oSoMoN: so thanks for running those in a while loop at a convenient time until they are rocking :-P
<bfiller> asac, sil2100: oSoMoN just noticed webbrowser-app was released - and we never requested a release for that
<nerochiaro> asac: i ran it 4 times so far and never failed. i'm continuously repeating
<asac> bfiller: hmm. is it badly busted?
<asac> bfiller: the tests seem to pass at least
<bfiller> asac: no, just that we thought we needed to manually request anything for it to be released
<popey> davmor2: 205 now ☻
<oSoMoN> asac: not busted at all, just wondering why it was released without a prior request
<asac> so we are slowly relaxing things a bit for those that have decent tests
<asac> and are usually safe
<asac> thats all apps
<asac> for now... we said: lets try to take everything bfiller has, every day
<asac> so good news for you
<davmor2> popey: I'm at 927 but doubt I'll be doing any today
<popey> heh
<oSoMoN> asac: that’s good news indeed
<asac> bfiller: but continue filling requests until that is official
<asac> we will expand that model to more that we feel we can control
<bfiller> asac: ok, didn't know about that
<asac> control == understand the potential impact and side effects on other tests
<asac> bfiller: right. was supposed to be a surprise :)
<asac> now if notes app goes stable, it will be very quick for you guys
<bfiller> asac: just means we have to keep trunk working all the time, which is what we are trying to do anyway
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: i'm trying to query the metrics data store over DBUS from a qml plugin. the plugin code looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6124462/ but when running I get an error like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6124466/
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: any ideas ?
<asac> right
<asac> bfiller: just dont stop filling request for stuff you want to see land for sure. we might miss something otherwise or wait without telling you
<asac> we will improve things after this week :)
<bfiller> asac: will continue with the requests
<asac> thx
<oSoMoN> balloons: I’ve managed to reproduce the calendar-app tests failure on my device, unfortunately it was running in the background while I was doing something else, so I don’t really know what went wrong
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: well the warning about QThread is obviously pretty scary sounding, I'm not familiar enough with QML plug-ins to know what is causing that
<oSoMoN> balloons: but at least I know it can fail on my device, so I’ll instrument the test and run it as many times as needed to make it fail again
<balloons> oSoMoN, I've been doing some other things this morning, but the tests won't run locally for me after flashing today's image.. not sure why adb hates me now
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: it sounds like either the usermetrics service is successfully starting, or the start() method is never being called, as that would throw an error if it failed
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: what are these messages about threads ? could it be that it is start() failing when called from the plugin ?
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: it could be, there's not enough debug output there for me to know what's going on, though
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: I would consider making the start method a slot, and connecting it to some signal from your tests
<pete-woods> I think that causes it to be invoked on the right thread
 * pete-woods is obviously partly guessing here
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: I'd say you could also move the startServices call into the constructor, I only have it in SetUp() because of Google test not liking errors inside its test constructors
<plars> Saviq: (others?) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-ubuntu-calculator-app-autopilot/91/artifact/clientlogs/top_after.log/*view*/ - after one of our autopilot tests on mako, it seemed like unity was chewing up the cpu
<plars> no .crash or anything though
<Saviq> plars, thanks for the heads up, we'll keep an eye out
<AskUbuntu> Issue installing Ubuntu touch on Nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/347154
<plars> Saviq: there's also a unity.log there if that's useful
<plars> Saviq: linked off of http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4336/ubuntu-calculator-app-autopilot/419068/
<Saviq> plars, yup, thanks
<Saviq> plars, that's pretty nifty, btw :)
<thomi> In the battery indicator, the slider to adjust screen brightness no longer has a label, so it's not obvious what it does. Is this a known bug? If not, what project should I report it under?
<thomi> jfunk: has someone reported that to you? ^^
<balloons> oSoMoN, got calendar to run on my device; it's the same as when I merged it.. it HANGS for a long long time upon starting the first monthview test
<oSoMoN> balloons: does it also happen if you run one selected monthview test, instead of the whole suite?
<balloons> oSoMoN, if I remember correctly, no a one-off test works fine.. let me confirm now
<alecu> rickspencer3: ping. ralsina tells me you had an empty click scope, and I'm not able to reproduce it on my nexus 4.
<alecu> rickspencer3: may I ask for the version of the image you are using?
<balloons> oSoMoN, yes confirmed.. running them one at a time works
<lool> bfiller, renato: qtpim-opensource-src .debs in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5029691 and soon in ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<nerochiaro> pete-woods: seems to be working the way you suggest. thanks
<drachensun> Hello, any know why adbd would say "cannot bind 'tcp:5037'"
<cjwatson> another adbd running?
<drachensun> I checked that, nope
<cjwatson> sudo netstat -anp | grep -w 5037
<drachensun> not is ps
<jfunk> thomi, I haven't seen that defect, balloons ^^?
<drachensun> I ran netstat -a and didn't see anything, let me try adding the np
<pete-woods> nerochiaro: woot! glad I helped. which solution worked, btw? (I like to try and understand fixes)
<jfunk> thomi, re: project list - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/BugFiling
<jfunk> thomi, and all things manual/swat/avengers related - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#preview
<balloons> oSoMoN, thomi just fixed a bug in autopilot that caused tests to run slowly in saucy.. I wonder if it is the source of our issue. I can't get the full logs from the run to confirm or deny. However, the pause happens on the first test and it waits for a long long time.. i assume it's a dbus timeout issue. once that's cleared it runs
<didrocks> rsalveti: hey, it seems the release team answered to you, you might want to give further infos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+bug/1224665
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224665 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Android media support over hybris for gst-plugins-bad1.0" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> balloons: do you have a link to the fix thomi made, and has it been released?
<balloons> oSoMoN, I don't I was hoping he would see the ping :-) and that I would get a proper trace for him to look at. I can't see to get autopilot to run excet through phablet-test-run
<asac> ChickenCutlass: hey
<asac> ChickenCutlass: you need to take over rsalveti's landing asks for multimedia
<asac> ChickenCutlass: thats row 35
<asac> we dont know if anything isthere... they are all "waiting for code"
<asac> let me and didrocks us know if you change them
<didrocks> ChickenCutlass: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+bug/1224665 for the FFe with questions from the release team
<asac> otherwise i assume it snot going in tomorrow
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224665 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Android media support over hybris for gst-plugins-bad1.0" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> ohh, I think I know why.. let me see.. fingers crossed for a log
<asac> ChickenCutlass: so "qtubuntu changes to support the new multimedia stack (jim's work)" we would like to take that
<asac> but its not clear if that has the right code etc.
<asac> ChickenCutlass: can you check and update that landing ask line so its clear waht to land and when?
<didrocks> ricmm: is that linked to qtubuntu + platform-api changes we discussed? ^
<oSoMoN> balloons: ok, so it seems the first test hangs for a very long time just after completing (and before the app is killed prior to launching the second one), and since there is no simulated user input, the screen is blanked and locked, resulting in subsequent interactions being ignored
<tedg> jdstrand, I thought we had a page that defined app id.  Do you remember where that was?
<balloons> oSoMoN, yes I believe your correct
<oSoMoN> balloons: I’m not seeing any recent commit in lp:autopilot that indicates that a bug related to slowness was fixed
<balloons> killing the shell let's it complete
<drachensun> cjwatson: http://pastebin.com/6ee0X8n5
<cjwatson> tedg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ApplicationId ?
<drachensun> I dont see anything in there, also includes ps output
<cjwatson> drachensun: Not sure then, sorry
<tedg> cjwatson, That works, thanks!
<drachensun> ok thanks
<drachensun> well I think the lack of answers means no one has run into this
<drachensun> I can tell its booting, but something else is quiting
<drachensun> well I think something else is quitting, adb isn't vital to the boot is it?
<balloons> bah, my testrun still fails on the device
<drachensun> ok different question, I'm not sure about the permissions, my /vendor directory is in group 2000 and /data is in user/group system for the most part, listing here http://pastebin.com/TU2LrHkc
<drachensun> is that right?
<jdstrand> tedg, cjwatson: oh, I didn't know that page existed. I am going to clean it up a bit
<oreneeshy> the dash concept we pitched to Mark
<pmcgowan> popey, which core apps are setup to call openexternalurl do you know?
<sarnold> plars: re: maguros shutting down, sorry, no idea; I can't recall mentioning temp-related shutdowns recently, maybe that was someone else? (I hope :)
<wazdra> hi
<wazdra> is there someone to help me, i can't complete my installation
<thomi> oSoMoN: wrong branch: lp:autopilot/1.3 for saucy releases
<Laney> What directory should I measure the space of for "Used by apps"?
<Laney> Is it /opt/click.ubuntu.com/?
<popey> pmcgowan: good question. I don't know without looking
<cjwatson> Laney: "click list --manifest" already gives the space used under there
<pmcgowan> popey, I was thinking rss reader, but not sure which others
<oSoMoN> thomi: ah, thanks! do you have a pointer to the bug that was fixed? I’d like to get some context
<cjwatson> Laney: (installed-size)
<Laney> cjwatson: Oh, yes, I even implemented something to read that already.
<ricmm> didrocks: asac no
<ricmm> those are two separate branches
 * Laney runs
<popey> pmcgowan: oh, which ones _need_ it you mean?
<pmcgowan> popey, some stuff is startng to be testable for that so would be good to know if anyone already has the api hooked up
<pmcgowan> yep
<wazdra> so, i have installed all i need to get through installation, i have unlocked my nexus 4. but when I enter phablet-flash(...) it works until recovery, and then, it doesn't find my phone anymore. What should I do ?
<ricmm> didrocks: asac ChickenCutlass but I'll say land *both* and we take that for testing
<ricmm> that sounds good?
<anders3408> ogra: mobile signal such as 3g is working :D
<ogra> wow
<anders3408> just didnt read that pin code should be disabled :)
<ogra> awe_, ^^^ our first port where 3G works OOTB
<anders3408> ogra:  not sure if this did it : https://bitbucket.org/anders3408/ubuntu_device_oppo_find5/commits/9036bcb42934aa14088c8f35e5a3f3391e0a1218
<tedg> bfiller, description done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<wazdra> could you help me please ? I'd really like to join the Ubuntu Touch community, but I can't even get it on my phone :3 I'd just like to know why my phone isn't found in recoverymode...
<bfiller> tedg: great, thanks. ricmm ^^^^^^
<anders3408> ogra:  can go on internet, but cant send sms ? send buttom is greyied out :) ?
<bfiller> renato, salem_ , boiko : take a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher. Do we need to add more schemes to support contacts and messaging app?
<tedg> bfiller, I'm going to go to lunch right now.  Ping me if you guys need anything added and I'll work on it when I get back.
<bfiller> same
<wazdra> could you at least tell me if there's a support chat i could go to ? on the ubuntu wiki it's said that's here but i see u're working on it (and btw gl guys :) )
<plars> asac: slightly better pass rates now on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<salem_> bfiller_afk, probably yes.
<cjwatson> 17:55 <cjwatson> Laney: but you'd also need to measure user-data, which is in whichever XDG directory it is
<cjwatson> sorry, internet connection very bouncy today
<drachensun> ogra: did you see my question about adb not binding? I'm really out of ideas and hoping someone has seen something like it
<wazdra> drachensun : i have, that's why i'm here x)
<asac> plars: why do we get more than 6 failures on mako?
<Laney> cjwatson: what is user-data?
<Laney> is that other things saved by applications?
<plars> balloons: mako had one extra failure for calendar
<plars> asac: ^
<drachensun> wazdra: You getting the bind error? I thought you couldn't see anything on the device
<cwayne1> cjwatson: hi, im curious as to what should happen if a user tries to install (and/or update) a click pkg that is already installed in /custom/click
<asac> plars: goodie
<plars> asac: also there was a systemsettle-after failure on calculator for mako - I pointed out to Saviq earlier
<cjwatson> Laney: right
<asac> plars: record and retry
<plars> asac: unity8 was chewing up the cpu after
<asac> as usual
<plars> right
<roadmr> hey folks! I have an application that at the moment depends on ubuntu-sdk, but I'd like to trim down the dependencies. Is there maybe an ubuntu-touch-runtime metapackage I can depend on instead? failing that, which packages should my application depend on, runtime-wise?
<wazdra> I can,but only in "regular mode"
<asac> ogra: popey: i believe we want a final smoke and then push that image
<wazdra> drachensun : It works when my device isn't in recovery
<cjwatson> cwayne1: the user-installed version will be unpacked under /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ and will shadow the custom version; if the user-installed version is removed, the custom version will pop back up
<asac> ogra: popey: 55
<asac> ogra: we wait for a few more INPRPOSED
<asac> check the landing plan
<asac> then we can kick a new one
<cjwatson> roadmr: a click package?
<ogra> asac, are you aware that this will totally trash our statistics !?!
<cwayne1> cjwatson: hm, ok so this will allow us to have updates for carrier's pre-installed apps then from the click store (or whatever its called)
<cjwatson> cwayne1: right, should do
<ogra> asac, rwo in a day ... tsk
<ogra> *two
<roadmr> cjwatson: nope, it's a plain .deb
<drachensun> wazdra: I see so you are getting the "cannot bind 'tcp:5037'" as well when running in recovery?
<cjwatson> roadmr: well, there's the ubuntu-touch metapackage, which is the runtime one
<balloons> plars, ack. oSoMoN and myself are looking at calendar. it has a weird timeout issue
<plars> balloons: specifically with that new_event test? or with all of them?
<wazdra> drachensun : oh, no, sorry, thought u were just talking about "binding" the device on the computer xD I'm kinda new on the adb scene
<balloons> plars, when run as a group they fail. When run individually they pass. It seems one of the tests doesn't like to close properly and sits for a several mins before allowing the tests to continue. The guess is the shell is locking and therefore all further input is ignored
<asac> ogra: almost... the other image was the one we started yesterday afaik
<asac> ogra: like the one we will kick off now will be released tomorrow morning
<balloons> plars, the monthview tests are where the failures occur, but the new_event_test is the suspect test :-)
<plars> balloons: could be, we saw unity8 eating up the cpu after the calculator tests on mako one time today
<ogra> asac, 55 is good on maguro
<popey> asac: flashing
<roadmr> cjwatson: I see ubuntu-touch-meta, I'll give that one a try, thanks!
<wazdra> well, i guess u won't help me. bye
<anders3408> ogra: wifi fixed to :)
<oSoMoN> balloons: the fix in autopilot doesn’t seem to improve things
<ogra> nice !
<oSoMoN> balloons: I’m still seeing the first test in the suite hang indefinitely
<anders3408> now i need apparmor
<thomi> oSoMoN: there are no fixes landed for tests hanging
<balloons> oSoMoN, it was only an outside shot
<thomi> oSoMoN: what test hangs, and why?
<oSoMoN> thomi: the first test in the calendar_app suite hangs forever at the very end of its run
<plars> asac: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/ - better, actually did even better than maguro this time on calendar
<plars> asac: calendar has never passed 100% as far as I can remember though - I don't think this is something to block on
<plars> balloons: you might be interested in http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4336/calendar-app-autopilot/ though - this time, new_event was the *only* one to fail
<plars> oSoMoN too: ^
<balloons> oO
<nerochiaro> asac: i keep running tests and they keep succeeding
<nerochiaro> asac: 30 runs or so so far
<asac> nerochiaro: mako?
<mterry> asac, so the unity8-side of the unlock script can work now in trunk.  If you have that, and have installed unity-greeter-session-broadcast, try this:   sudo dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=com.canonical.Unity.Greeter.Broadcast /com/canonical/Unity/Greeter/Broadcast com.canonical.Unity.Greeter.Broadcast.RequestHomeShown string:phablet
<nerochiaro> asac: maguro
<asac> nerochiaro: i assume it is about rebooting in betrween that then causes those issues?
<asac> nerochiaro: do you see the test that failed that i showed you? maybe you can take a look at that and can spot where the timing/race might kick in there?
<anders3408> to disable apparmor, is it correct just to add apparamor=0 into BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE ?
<nerochiaro> asac: maybe it's the rebooting. can you paste again the failure ?
<asac> nerochiaro: check the backlog i dont have it open anymore i think
<asac> otherwise just wait
<asac> we will put out a list of bad guys
<asac> sometimes next week
<nerochiaro> asac: i am about to EOD for today and i don't work until next monday. so that's actually a good option
<asac> nerochiaro: ok
<asac> nerochiaro: next week priority will be higher though :)... but guess thats life
<mhr3> ogra, ping?
<pmcgowan> asac, what test failure was that? need someone to pick it up?
<asac> pmcgowan: general flakiness of notes app
<mhr3> ogra, if you have a moment could you merge lp:~mhr3/+junk/more-scope-overrides to the ubuntu-settings branch?
<asac> its different tests, but every day we have to give back at least.
<asac> and notes is always there
<asac> pmcgowan: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-notes-app-autopilot/
<asac> thats the flakiness
<asac> fails 50%
<asac> lots of other apps have close to 100
<asac> pmcgowan: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-notes-app-autopilot/99/console thats the one i pointed at earlier today
<asac> it has been retried and went green since then
<pmcgowan> asac, ok
<nerochiaro> asac: i can probably put it at the top of my list next week. however if you can find someone else in the meantime that can look at it, that would be idea. I think om26er is a good candidate
<nerochiaro> asac: and has a mako as well, IIRC
<asac> nerochiaro: i will not actively try to find someone
<asac> i am just escalating :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: ping
<asac> but not this week anymore
<nerochiaro> asac: let's see if i can delegate then :)
<nerochiaro> asac: if not i'll be on it next week
<om26er> nerochiaro, on a hangout, few miunutes please
<nerochiaro> om26er: no worries. ping me later when you're free
<pmcgowan> asac, which build on the dashboard can I look at to see the failures, I either see 100% or lots of apps getting 0
<asac> pmcgowan: the dashboard will not show retries
<asac> pmcgowan: i showed you the jenkins URL for just the notes job
<asac> pmcgowan: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-notes-app-autopilot/
<asac> that one has the retries still in
<asac> just not nicely parsed
<pmcgowan> yeah not parseable much
<asac> it is for those that know autopilot :_)
<pmcgowan> asac, does it not correlate to something on the dash?
<pmcgowan> seems once a test fails they all fail
<pmcgowan> which is quite odd, was trying to validate
<asac> pmcgowan: that one had just 1 failure
<pmcgowan> asac, I see got it
<asac> pmcgowan: so there are build artifacts
<asac> pmcgowan: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-notes-app-autopilot/99/
<asac> i think there should be a json that has the info nicely parsed
<asac> i think its the utah.yaml
<asac> plars: ^^ how to manually extract the results from a job that was retried? just getting the utah.yaml?
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-notes-app-autopilot/99/artifact/clientlogs/
<asac> ?
<plars> asac: yes, the yaml has the results
<asac> pmcgowan: so yeah. best format you will find is in the .yaml... and yes, could be better
<asac> pmcgowan: i havent checked the above. was just a failure i saw after complaining :)
<popey> asac: not a regression but still getting the network routing issue
<asac> (today i had four retries without succees and was about to give up publishing notes) ... i filed a bug as well.
<pmcgowan> asac, are most of the app tests pretty consistent now other than notes?
<asac> pmcgowan: not all, but many apps are pretty solid, yes
<asac> otherwise i wouldnt have pointed to it
<asac> we will do some statistics hopefully next week. this one just became painful today
<pmcgowan> asac, thats fine just trying to understand
<asac> pmcgowan: might also be just a percception
<asac> plars will know for sure...
<pmcgowan> asac, if other apps also show occasional failures, I would look to something systemic
<asac> but let us get hard data
<pmcgowan> they should never fail then pass on rerun
<asac> pmcgowan: the systematic flaw is that we do asynchronous UI testing... so we end up fiddling with timeouts and races etc.
<asac> afaik its a big problem in the software world ... this UI testing. google tries to invent something more synchronous from what i heard
<asac> but until then we should invest in tweaking until its robust enough at least
<pmcgowan> still not comfortable chalking it up to timing, should be more deterministic given the approach
<pmcgowan> something is changing in the environment
<popey> asac: image looks good on mako
<asac> nicey
<asac> pmcgowan: its sometimes too fast
<asac> pmcgowan: i have seen tests doing this:
<asac>  1. click button
<asac>  2. check that its pressed
<asac>  3. wait till its unpressed
<asac> -> now 2. fails when the button bounces back before we hit 2.
<asac> e.g. we are already unpressed
<asac> ... and yes, could be done better by writing tests that listen for events rather than pollling.... but that will make the test code harder/more unnatural to write
<pmcgowan> asac, understood
<asac> i am sure thomi and friends have thought about that and will improve things
<thomi> asac: you shouldn't need to write step 2 at all. If test suites are doing that they shouldn't be.
<mohbarakat> will galaxy ace get ubuntu?
<boiko> bfiller: about the URL, we need message:// $(number) to send a message to one given number
<boiko> bfiller: and for contacts, we need contact://$(contactid) to show the contact details for a contact
<boiko> bfiller: and another one to create a new contact from a given phone number, not sure how this one would look like though
<boiko> renato: ^
<anders3408> asac: ive disabled apparmor by adding appararmor=0 to BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE and can now "install" an click app, but after its done and i tries to Open it or pin it to launcher , it doesnt start and doesnt show on launcher, if i then close the click app by the arrow, and opens it again, its not installed
<renato> boiko, bfiller, I have implemented a new URI handler  syntax, (the old one still working)
<anders3408> /home/phablet/.cache/unity-scope-click.log ends up by saying DEBUG: click-scope.vala:161: action started: pin_to_launcher and then DEBUG: click-scope.vala:161: action started: (null)
<renato> boiko, bfiller : you should use addressbook://contact?id=<contact-id>
<renato> or addressbook://edit?id=<contact-id>&phone=<phone-number>
<renato> to add a new phone number
<asac> anders3408: was that an answer to a question i had? or a question/request for help?
<renato> boiko, I set you the MR yesterday :D
<bfiller> renato: what about to create a new contact?
<JHOSMAN> I have a simple question, as I can create Dual Boot Android/UbuntuTouch on a Nexus?
<renato> bfiller, addressbook://create?phone=<phone-number>
<anders3408> ahh sorry :) asac :)
<renato> bfiller, boiko https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1226378/+merge/186176
<boiko> renato: yeah, let me review that one
<renato> bfiller, the valid url is:
<renato>   << "[addressbook://addphone?id=<contact-id>&phone=<phone-number>"
<renato> 17	+             << "[addressbook://contact?id=<contact-id>"
<renato> 18	+             << "[addressbook://create?phone=<phone-number>"
<bfiller> renato: thanks, I'll send these to tedg to add to url handler as well as the others
<tedg> renato, How specific do you want me to be?  We're using regex's so I can look for the prefix, or if you want filter out things like appropriate phone numbers.
<tedg> renato, Also, it seems like "create://" is a bit vague...
<bfiller> tedg: can you just pass anything after addressbook:// directly to the app? let the app worry about filtering it
<tedg> bfiller, Yes, totally an option.
<tedg> bfiller, Just we also can protect a bit if needed.
<bfiller> tedg: lets just do that, then it allows us to add other actions as need be
<bfiller> tedg: same for messaging://
<bfiller> tedg: sorry, meant message:// -> messaging-app
<tedg> K
<cwayne1> tedg: will url-dispather work with Qt.openUrlExternally? or just openUrl?
<bfiller> cwayne: that is a question for ricmm
<bfiller> cwayne:  are those 2 different functions?
<cwayne> bfiller: im not sure, i thought we were supposed to use openURLExternally, but the wiki says just openUrl
<bfiller> cwayne: I only see openUrl() in the doc http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qdesktopservices.html
<cwayne> bfiller: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-qt.html#openUrlExternally-method
<bfiller> cwayne: nice, well there is your answer then :)
<bfiller> cwayne: Qt.openUrlExternally() would be the QML call and the C++ call would be QDesktopServices.openUrl(). Both should call same underlying system function
<cwayne> bfiller: awesome, thanks
<pmcgowan> bfiller, want to update Ted's wiki page with the QML call?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: sure
<bfiller> pmcgowan: done
<lool> bfiller, renato: Whicih specific autopilot tests would you recommend to test qtpim-opensource-src?
<bfiller> lool: address-book-app
<lool> bfiller: ok thanks
<bfiller> lool: sorry can you post where those debs are again? I'll test as well
<lool> bfiller: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/5029691 and in ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<bfiller> lool: cool, thanks
<doanac> sergiusens: mind looking at a branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/system-image-revision-support/+merge/186180
<doanac> plars: this was the branch i mentioned earlier ^^
<plars> doanac: cool
<tedg> bfiller, renato, it looks like there's a contact:// there as well, is that needed?
<renato> tedg, this is the old uri, used by phone app, I keep this to avoid break the current implementation
<tedg> renato, Okay
<drachensun> lxc-android-conf doesn't run in init and I can't seem to figure out why
<drachensun> its supposed to wait on cgroup-lite started but I can verify that happened
<rfowler> is anyone finding that they can't turn off the screen as usual by pressing the power button on maguro?
<drachensun> whats a good way to make sure a script is run or a signal is issued, I tried adding a 'pre-start' script with a write to a log and I'm not seeing it
<tedg> bfiller, renato, look good: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/pim-urls/+merge/186426
<lool> bfiller: address-book-app is one test, yes?
<lool> sorry address_book_app
<bfiller> lool: currently yes, more tests coming soon
<lool> bfiller: ok, just making sure I hadn't missed some
<bfiller> tedg: looks good, approved
<dubstar_04> how long should it take to flash boot.img?
<cyphermox> dubstar_04: a few seconds at most
<cyphermox> boot.img is tiny
<dubstar_04> I am trying to flash the latest image from: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup
<popey> it takes a while to flash
<dubstar_04> it hangs for ever on boot.img
<cyphermox> popey: boot.img shouldn't, no?
<sergiusens> dubstar_04, there is no boot.img
<cyphermox> dubstar_04: is this via fastboot?
<sergiusens> at least not one that you can see
<popey> the process in general takes a while, I never look at which bit
<sergiusens> popey, the xz extraction takes some time
<popey> makes sense
<ogra> "some time" lol
<popey> its not like I'm in a hurry
<dubstar_04> so i boot to the ui of ubuntu phone, plug the phone in and type 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --no-backup' in terminal
<popey> there's always tea to be drunk and emails to read
<ogra> it takes the bigger part of a century on maguro
<dubstar_04> it takes about 20mins to download the lastest build and reboots the phone to fastboot and hangs with downloading 'boot.img'
<cyphermox> dubstar_04: anything written on the phone at that time? which device is this?
 * sergiusens guesses fastboot is being flaky
<sergiusens> bottom of the screen should give some indication
<dubstar_04> its a galaxy nexus 'maguro'? the phone just displays the big android with his chest open and start written in bug letter (is this the fastboot screen?)
<ogra> yes, it is
<ogra> did that device ever run ubuntu  touch before ?
<cyphermox> dubstar_04: there should be some text at the bottom too, with a blue background that might say what is going on, as boot.img is being flashed
<dubstar_04> yes i am trying to upgrade
<cyphermox> otherwise it may be that fastboot doesn't find the device
<ogra> did you upgrade phablet-tools before ?
<ogra> there were some important fixes
<dubstar_04> no text the bottom other than the device stats: fastboot mode, product name - tune...
<dubstar_04> yes i saw phablet-tools pop up in the software update thats what reminded me to reflash the phone
<juken> Hi all, is there a .deb for phablet-flash? Or, if I'm already on cyanogenmod, is the a zip I can boot from in recovery on a Galaxy Nexus (Verizon)?
<lool> juken: phablet-tools is the package name
<lool> juken: or you can bzr branch lp:phablet-tools
<om26er> tedg, what does it take for the indicator-datetime to be able to change time/date on touch ?
<tedg> om26er, ?  I don't think that it does on touch.  I think that's a settings thing.
<om26er> tedg, ah so you mean we clicking on those icons is supposed to take to settings, hmm
<om26er> s/icons/menu items
<tedg> om26er, To the apps I believe actually.
<tedg> charles_, ^
<dubstar_04_> if i use:  phablet-flash cdimage-touch --wipe it works!
<dubstar_04_> how to i swap to the ubuntu-system builds?
<ogra> phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<dubstar_04_> ogra: that doesnt seem to work here. it gets stuck at the fastboot screen
<ogra> well, it surely works on my maguro
<dubstar_04_> once its finished installing i will try it again
<ogra> asac, what was the final conclusion on #55 ? i didnt see response from popey on it
<popey> ogra: i said good
<ogra> oh, thne i should probably publish it :)
<popey> yay
 * ogra waits for system-image to be done ... it holds the lock for the new build atm
<popey> 19:08:30 < popey> asac: image looks good on mako
<popey> for thr record ☻
<ogra> oh, ok
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, I tried running an app on my phone this morning that crashed
<rickspencer3> I was wondering if it tried to do something naughty and containment stop it
<rickspencer3> is there a log or something I can check for that kind of thing?
<cjwatson> asac: tests listen for events rather than polling> sounds like that wants a coroutine style of code, a bit like twisted's defer.inlineCallbacks
<om26er> awe_, I tried to reproduce the no OSD bug on maguro and couldn't reproduce that as well. So yes it seems to be only happening on mako
<awe_> om26er, akc
<bfiller> sergiusens: just updated my phone and adb doesn't work anymore. how to fix? phone shows up on my desktop via mtp but can't adb anymore
<awe_> s/akc/ack/
<awe_> bfiller, hmmm... I just flashed both phone with cdimage-touch and can use adb on both
<bfiller> awe_: I updated from daily-build ppa
<awe_> om26er, I'm going to try and get a test deb for the gprs bug before my end-of-day
<bfiller> not sure how to reflash even without adb
<awe_> ahhhh... no PPAs for me.  ;)-
<awe_> yea, sounds pretty borked
<awe_> cyphermox, ^^
<om26er> awe_, ok
<cyphermox> awe_: not sure what to say, adb should be there, and mtp certainly doesn't remove it
<om26er> bfiller, btw we need to have a way to force apps to the foreground, for example the dialer-app, once you dial a number there should be no way to move that app to the background
<cyphermox> bfiller: flashed which image?
<om26er> e.g.  bug 1227018
<ubot5> bug 1227018 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "Call happens in the background without UI for user to manage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227018
<cyphermox> I'll reflash mine to try to reproduce
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, you can reflash by entering recovery manually
<ChickenCutlass> bfiller, get into it by pressing power and vol down
<bfiller> cyphermox: I did a lot of shit to mine
<ChickenCutlass> then choose recovery
<bfiller> cyphermox: yesterday's system image + updates today from daily build ppa
<cyphermox> bfiller: ok... I'll test to make sure
<bfiller> not sancitoned
<bfiller> ChickenCutlass: ack
<juken> So I get the "Device detected as toro" but then "Unsupported device, autodetect fails device". I don't mind loading the .zip onto the phone itself and installing from recovery, just want to make sure I grab the proper image for a Samsung Galaxy Nexus (Verizon).
<asac> ogra: 55 was awesome, no?
<asac> go
<asac> you know the rules
<asac> :)
<ogra> asac, all done :)
<lool> promoted?
<ogra> just downloading OTA here
<ogra> yeah
<anders3408> ogra: wifi fixed also on find5 :)
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: grep DEN /var/log/syslog
<ogra> anders3408, yeah, i saw above, let mhall119 know !
<asac> ogra: popey: awesome. announcing would be nice too then
<rickspencer3> thanks jdstrand
<ogra> popey, can you do the avenger dance ?
<jdstrand> np
<lool> cool, /me reflashes erasing all of today's debugging stuff
<asac> ogra: next one will be more interesting: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130918.1.changes
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I may have something ready if you're willing to test a fix for NM
<ogra> yeah
<anders3408> mhall119:  wifi is fixed :) and 3g is working. You just need to remove pin code before flashing ubuntu touch :) i havent uploaded the build with working wifi yet touhg
<ogra> all apps and indicators
<asac> and mediascanner crash fix :)
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, anything I can do to help
<ogra> that should help the guys with testing the gstreamer stuff
<asac> hmm. wonder why i see a new lxc
<asac> even though i dont know
<ogra> asac, because we use it
<asac> and why didnt i know about an update?
<ogra> dunno, its seeded in server
<popey> ogra: sure
<asac> ogra: aha
<asac> makes sense
<anders3408> ogra: you know something about hw buttons  ? suchs as pwr and volume buttons ?
<popey> ogra: is it live?
<ogra> asac, we pull it in via a dep
 * asac happy
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I'll just run the test script a few times first, but I'll upload to my people.u.c folder in a few minutes for testing
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, the only thing is, I am on RO images
<rickspencer3> doubt I can help you :(
<ogra> popey, no. preinstalled, we dont have live images for phones yet
<ogra> popey, :p
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: ah, nah, that needs readwrite
<popey> wakka wakka
<ogra> popey, yeah, it is indeed :)
<asac> rickspencer3: you can make it writable, but have to reflash after to go back to the clean world
<popey> cyphermox: i can help, i have two phones
<rickspencer3> asac, yeah, I'd prefer to not to jump through those hoops
<rickspencer3> popey, it requires actually leaving the house to test :) just fair warning :)
<popey> WAT!
<rickspencer3> I know, right!
<popey> I'm not paid for that kind of danger!
<popey> I'll have to walk ages too, my wifi reaches quite a distance :D
<cyphermox> popey: ah, cool
<cyphermox> popey: I'll publish it now, hold on
<popey> or I could just you know, power down the access point and sit here in my jimmys
<popey> ok
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, what do you make of this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125530/
<asac> popey: i think you have have to go out and in to roam :)... alternatively, you could do R&D and find a low cost way to simulate that at home.
<asac> popey: right that was the idea
<rickspencer3> I used pkcon install-local, fwiw
<rickspencer3> popey, yeah, I think it requires actually walking around town
<popey> golly, lots of changes here
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130918.1.changes
<Saviq> asac, so, if we wanted to release unity8 now, what do I do?
<popey> ogra: thats the right changelog innit?
<asac> Saviq: you want to?
<rickspencer3> popey, when folks tried it in an office, it did't reliably trigger the bug
<popey> yeah yeah
<popey> I know your game mister
<ogra> popey, now is the time to get an electric miniature garden train ! ... let it go through the cats door and you have your test setup
<Saviq> asac, yes, there's a few fixes that we'd like to release
<ogra> popey, nope, 18 ... not 18.1
<popey> k
<asac> Saviq: put it in the landing pipeline spread in the "ask" sheet at the end, give clear info about what components to land etc.
<cyphermox> popey: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/
<Saviq> asac, don't have edit rights
<asac> Saviq: also make clear where the code is and if the code is ready in trunk etc.
<asac> Saviq: you should... one sec
<ogra> m
<asac> Saviq: happy landing
<cyphermox> popey: so yeah, need to do some form of transition between wifi and 3G, it usually helps ;)
<popey> kk
<asac> Saviq: also #ubuntu-ci-eng is your friend
<ogra> Saviq, i have put mhr3's request for the settings changes put on there already, in case you have that on your list
<bryanagee> Hey all
<bryanagee> newb here--just flashed my nexus 4
<popey> welcome welcome bryanagee
<bryanagee> For some reason, /var/cache/apt is ro... is that supposed to be?
<popey> yes
<cjohnston> bryanagee: if you uses the ubuntu-system, yes
<bryanagee> So no apt-get install--no ssh?
<popey> the whole root filesystem (with some exceptions) is read only
<popey> ssh is installed by default now I believe
<asac> sergiusens: your phablet-tools ask #32 was in?
<popey> bryanagee: service ssh start
<bryanagee> Hm... I get the "connection refused"
<bryanagee> Ahhh
<popey> neat huh?
<asac> ogra: your mtp fixes are good?
 * asac closes that ask
<ogra> yeah
<awe_> ogra, are your fixes staged ( ie. in a PPA )?
<asac> ogra: "fix issue with the boot process where upstart-local-bridge does not work (and thus we cant talk to the container processes) requirement for other fixes"
<asac> that landed as well?
<ogra> awe_, nope, and which ones exactly ?
<awe_> ogra, bfiller was having problems with adb being broken earlier due to something with mtp
<bryanagee> unrecognized service; I started it with the /etc/init.d script instead
<ogra> asac, no, that didnt land
<asac> ogra: but i saw a lxc-android again
<asac> that was the only ask for that
<asac> hmm
<ogra> awe_, after dist upgrading a readonly image he had made RW
<awe_> ah, ok
<bfiller> ogra: awe_ : just did a phablet-flash cdimage-touch and having same issue with adb not working. will try it again with --wipe first
<asac> ogra: is ubuntu-touch-session coming back tomorrow?
<ogra> hmm, that should work ...
<ogra> asac, yeah
<ogra> asac, oh, you mean the lightdm stuff ... no
<ogra> asac, i think mterry decided to focus on making it work fine with Mir
<ogra> asac, which means it can only land after the switch to Mir
<asac> mterry: hey ... so. i think there is a chance that we might want to keep the SF option if maguro performacne doesnt increase
<asac> at least i wouldnt rule that out
<mterry> asac, ick
<asac> mterry: nothing to do for now
<asac> just saying :)
<mterry> asac, did you see my message earlier about unlocking?  Let me know if that command line doesn't work for you
 * ogra wonders how one measures performance of Mir on maguro ... 
<ogra> for me it never keeps running long enough to measure anything
<asac> mterry: hmm. damn i didnt copy it out :)
<asac> mterry: can you send that to plars and doanac for now?
<asac> they wont loose it :)
<asac> ogra: lets wait. i think folks will look at maguro performance in time for release
<asac> i am optimisitc :)
<asac> but ... SF is so damn fast in recent days.
<ogra> heh
<asac> not sure what happened
<anders3408> anyone knowing anything about power button :( ?
<asac> the phone feels like on fire :-P
<ogra> yeah, well, Mir is ok on the mako ... if it doesnt crash or flicker
<ogra> but there is a lot to fix on the maguro
<anders3408> or eventually none click apps working. ? apparamor is diasbled and the apparmor switch is disabled to
<mterry> plars, doanac: So...  ya'll have been looking for a script to unlock the greeter?  Install unity-greeter-session-broadcast, make sure you are running unity8 trunk, and then the following command should do the trick: sudo dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=com.canonical.Unity.Greeter.Broadcast /com/canonical/Unity/Greeter/Broadcast com.canonical.Unity.Greeter.Broadcast.RequestHomeShown string:phablet
<plars> mterry: so the version of unity8 in the latest image isn't new enough?
<mterry> plars, this landed today, so probably not
<doanac> that's cool
<ogra> yeah, Saviq is just submitting todays changes for inclusion i think
<doanac> plars: i'm thinking it might be nice to try and hook this logic into an autopilot helper function
<plars> doanac: +1
<doanac> plars: i suspect thomi might not like my proposed solution, but I'll give it a shot to start the dialog
<bryanagee> Is it still possible to import Google contacts? The instructions in github use a missing command (ubuntu_chroot)
<iBotPeaches> anders3408: nope, now I am
<thomi> doanac: hmmmm?
<anders3408> iBotPeaches:  wifi fixed, 3g fixed, can send sms, not do call yet
<doanac> thomi: so we now have a nice easy way to unlock the homescreen before an autopilot test runs
<iBotPeaches> very nice
<doanac> my idea is some sort of utility function added to autopilot that could be called from a test's setup method
<doanac> not sure if you are going to want that in the autopilot repo though
<doanac> or if you think it should be put somewhere else
<anders3408> well wifi only works if i insmod the module manually , it doesnt pick the line up in ramdisk ... at least it dont do anything :)
<thomi> doanac: so my question is: SHould a test suite have to know/care about hwo to unlock the shell it's running inside? To my mind, that is part of the test runner responsibility... so it shoul deither go in autopilot, or somewhere else.
<thomi> If we put it in autopilot, we need a nice way of turning it on and off. not sure if you have any thoughts on this...
<iBotPeaches> anders3408: yeah, I wonder what is causing half the system to auto not init itself
<anders3408> well most important is wtf pwr button doesnt work , and why rebooting fail so hard
<doanac> thomi: i might be too far from a test writer's perspective, but it seems like they should be the one that knows to me.
<thomi> doanac: but they won't always be runing under the shell
<thomi> doanac: or they might be running under a different shell
<thomi> doanac: or the shell greeter might be locked in an unexpected way
<thomi> doanac: I think we need to be careful about separating concerns here, is what I'm saying :)
<doanac> thomi: i agree. i don't really care where it goes. I just want to make sure it goes somewhere. so that when people run "phablet-test-run <your app>" it works
<doanac> phablet-test-run doesn't seem like the right place, because not all tests  need to do the unlock
<thomi> doanac: right, so maybe it goes in autopilot, but in the test runner
<popey> cyphermox: so I'm going walkabout, any particular test cases you want me to do?
<thomi> rather than the test code
<thomi> autopilot run --unlock-greeter test.id.here
<thomi> or something better :)
<doanac> thomi: yeah. i'm guessing the next complaint will be that people won't know if they need to specify that option or not
<doanac> NOTE: its not my complaint. just my guess given the input i've been given :)
<thomi> doanac: I understand that point of view, I just think it's wrong :)
<doanac> i sort of do also
<thomi> well, it sounds like we're largely in agreement anyway
<thomi> however, it's pretty unlikely that this will land before thursday
<thomi> so.... I'm not sure where that leaves me
<thomi> at least phablet-test-run isn't used for the desktop...
<doanac> thomi: this is high enough, that i'll probably need to drop what I'm doing and do something on it
<doanac> i just don't know what i can do that's going to make people happy.
<thomi> Is it really that big a deal? You have to unlock the screen. deal with it.
<doanac> asac: are you happy with an unlock solution that works as thomi described? ie:
 * thomi shrugs
<doanac> change autopilot to support: autopilot run --unlock-greeter test.id.here
<doanac> then update phablet-test-run to also have an option for "--unlock"
<thomi> doanac: the option won't be that exactly... but close enough
<asac> doanac: using mterry's solution?
<doanac> asac: yes
<thomi> but lets not shell out to dbus-send - just connect to dbus natively
<doanac> thomi: correct
<thomi> right
<asac> i dont like it
<asac> :)
<asac> but maybe thats because i dont have the complete story
<asac> i certainly want that app tests automatically do the right thing
<asac> without knowing whcih commmand line to use
<thomi> asac: please define "right thing"
<rickspencer3> popey, you should be able to go outside, walk a block or two, and have 3g
<popey> ok
 * popey ventures into the big blue room
<rickspencer3> (without having to restart network manager)
<rickspencer3> popey, be careful
<rickspencer3> there are people out htere
<rickspencer3> they won't all have Ubuntu Touch phones
<popey> Heathens!
<asac> thomi: i have no idea bout the techology, but the test writer should be able to set if he requires the screen unlocked or not
<asac> doesnt sound like an unreasonable assumption
<thomi> doanac: asac: actually, here's a better idea: land it in the UI toolkit base test case class - that way you avoid FF issues, *and* you can check to see what kind of environment you're in
<asac> so first. i dont want to avoid anything
<thomi> asac: but that changes from run to run.
<asac> i want to do the right solution :)
<asac> so ignore FF for now
<thomi> asac: I can't ignore FF for autopilot - it's used on the desktop. Anyway, I don't think that's the right place to land this
<asac> thomi: not sure what the UI Toolkit Base Test Class is
<asac> thomi: is that the class all our app tests derive from?
<thomi> asac: yes, at least almost all of them. not unity8, but you don't want this for unity8 anyway
<asac> i dont want to pass -n to unity8 either
<asac> thomi: so my feel is that i want to always use -n
<asac> and in case of an app test we start unity8 and the app after
<asac> with the screen unlocked
<thomi> asac: remind me: -n stops the shell?
<asac> thomi: right. always stop shell first
<asac> regardless of unity8 or app
<thomi> asac: that would work. So... you already ahve a solution, and the right place to land it... seems to me anyway
<doanac> thomi: just doing a cursory glance. friends-app and gallery_app  seems to just extend AutopilotTestCase which would need updating right?
<thomi> doanac: yes.
<asac> thomi: not sure about the right place
<asac> thomi: you own the test frameworks
<asac> so please find the right place and make it happen
<asac> you as in QA
<thomi> doanac: they should all derive from the ui toolit class, otherwise they can't use the ui toolit helper methods
<asac> all i am bloody looking for is phablet-test-run that always does the right thing
<asac> i believ that measns its always kill shell first
<doanac> thomi: do you know of a test that does extend the ui toolkit class? I'm struggling to find one?
<asac> then do the right thing based on what the test author needs for testing
<thomi> doanac: dropping-letters does,
<asac> what i know is that we dont want to maintain a list of static mappings that make phablet-test-run guess what autopilot options to use for each test :)
<asac> thats all from me
<thomi> doanac: I was told they all do
<doanac> thomi: so far, none of them do (not looking at click tests though)
<thomi> doanac: well, that's going to break them bigtime
<thomi> that's something for elopio I think
<doanac> thomi: yeah - not a single app we currently test (ie all non-click) extend UbuntuUiToolkitTestCase
<doanac> so this is turning into a pain
<doanac> i'll try and see if I can hack one of the tests to do this and then give elopio some guidance
<asac> right. thge other request is: please work against for the reality :)
<asac> :)
<asac> s/against//
<doanac> asac: i have some notion of the right thing to do. its just going to be a matter of hearding cats
<elopio> doanac: we haven't yet merged the base class for all the apps to use.
<StephenGregory> Hi there. Is it possible to port Ubuntu Touch to a device using just Android as a base? (without Cyangenmod)
<doanac> elopio: can you do that and also add a utility to unlock the greeter as mterry described above?
<elopio> scrolling back...
<doanac> basically: sudo dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=com.canonical.Unity.Greeter.Broadcast /com/canonical/Unity/Greeter/Broadcast com.canonical.Unity.Greeter.Broadcast.RequestHomeShown string:phablet
<popey> cyphermox: rickspencer3 worked a treat
<doanac> mterry: does this really have to be run as root?
<elopio> doanac: to unlock the greeter, om26er has just told me we are using a script on the upstream merger.
<rickspencer3> \o/
<rickspencer3> popey, that's great news
<popey> Walked down the road doing mtr 8.8.8.8, no packet loss
<doanac> elopio: we are trying to stop doing that and have the tests do it themselves
<popey> as soon as I got home it flipped back to wifi
<asac> popey: now back and forth :)
<asac> 20 times
<popey> haha
<elopio> doanac: ah, ok. So, I can do parts of that.
<rickspencer3> lol
<asac> we need stability in this thing
<asac> otherwise i am lost at the airport :)
<asac> hehe
<om26er> doanac, elopio doing that in tests is problematic and will make things alot slow for everyone running tests locally
<doanac> om26er: why so?
<popey> oh man
<elopio> doanac: I can add that to the base test case that we will use on the template from qtcreator.
<popey> I took my other phone with me and took photos of the first one ㋛
<doanac> did you see mterry's new command? it seems lightweight?
<elopio> but then all the apps need to be updated to use that base test case.
<popey> and I am now taking the pictures off the phone via mtp
<popey> this is all awesome
<rickspencer3> lol
<popey> a double whammy of greatness from cyphermox
<om26er> doanac, each time I run a testsuite on my phone, it will restart unity8 and then run the test. lets say I am debugging a failing test it will takes ages for me to run that test again and again
<doanac> om26er: the new method doesn't require all of that. i don't think
<rickspencer3> popey, is it "Amazing!"
<rickspencer3> ?
 * rickspencer3 needs to watch less Archer
<om26er> doanac, we don't have unity8 running in testability method so every method would need to restart it in testability mode first
<doanac> om26er: look at the new mechanism mterry is providing: sudo dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=com.canonical.Unity.Greeter.Broadcast /com/canonical/Unity/Greeter/Broadcast com.canonical.Unity.Greeter.Broadcast.RequestHomeShown string:phablet
<ogra> hire an intern for unlocking ... just expense it
<ogra> :)
<om26er> aaah thaaaat
<StephenGregory> Hi there. Is it possible to port Ubuntu Touch to a device using just Android as a base? (without Cyangenmod)
<elopio> mterry: do we have a similar mechanism to lock it?
<mterry> elopio, no
<om26er> ignore me I didn't know that :)
<doanac> mterry: does this really have to run as root?
<popey> i need to watch more archer
<doanac> that sort of presents a problem since autopilot must run as "phablet"
<elopio> mterry: can we have it? I'll need it to add a self test to the test case.
<mterry> doanac, yeah, unity-greeter-session-broadcast has some security lockdown (not just any user can ask to show home screen)
<elopio> (and then hire an intern to test the self test of the test case :p)
<mterry> elopio, oh actually..  i bet you could lock it...  by faking a signal from powerd to suspend
<mterry> er, to turn off display rather
<doanac> mterry: okay. i guess running is root is okay for now because we have passwordless sudo for phablet
<doanac> but this seems like a potential bug in the future
<doanac> elopio: so this all makes sense now? anything else you need from me? or can I sit and wait for it to land?
<mterry> elopio, do you know how to send out a DisplayPowerStateChange signal?
<mterry> (from powerd, for locking the greeter)
<elopio> mterry: no, I don't know. Please tell me.
<mterry> elopio, hmm, I was hoping you would know off hand  :)
<mterry> elopio, let me see
<elopio> doanac: so, the base test case is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/base_autopilot_class/+merge/185170
<elopio> I'm trying to workaround a new behaviour of unity that expects a desktop file.
<elopio> doanac: once we land that branch, I can add the unlock script.
<elopio> doanac:  can you sit until tomorrow?
<doanac> elopio: thanks. sure. please just let me know when its ready so that I can remove the unlock logic out of our smoke test automation repo
<elopio> doanac: you will have to wait more for that to happen.
<elopio> doanac: once that is on the base test case, we need various people to update their app tests to use it.
<elopio> then, we will need to update the template for qtcreator, and then you can remove the magic.
<doanac> k
<AskUbuntu> Porting Ubuntu Touch to BeagleBone Black | http://askubuntu.com/q/347253
<anders3408> elopio or doanac perhaps you are the corret to ask this question, if not then im sorry :) where does ubuntu touch gets the input events from ? like a keyevent  ?
<elopio> anders3408: that's for thomi. evdev?
<anders3408> ehm elopio ?   im new to ubuntu touch porting and im not sure what you mean ?
<anders3408> like keyevents i mean like when i press volume up button
<day> does ubuntu-touch have native/permanent samba support?
<elopio> anders3408: nevermind, I thought you were talking about autopilot.
<elopio> so, I don't know :)
<anders3408> oh sorry :) i didnt make me clear in the first place :)
<elopio> anders3408: somebody from this channel should be able to help you. If nobody appears, as is kind of late, then askubuntu.
<anders3408> okay thanks elopio :)
<mrueg> is it possible to run a more recent kernel with ubuntu touch on a galaxy nexus?
<mhall119> why don't we ship all online accounts plugins on the phone?
<mhall119> sergiusens: ogra: ^^
<popey> there's additional ones?
<popey> can we click-ify them?
<popey> oh, no
<mhall119> no, but they're in the archives and really should be part of the base system
<popey> in main?
<mhall119> that I don't know, probably in Unierse
<sergiusens> mhall119, just needs to be seeded I guess.
<sergiusens> there is no requirement to add them (/me thinks)
<mhall119> without a way to click-install them, and more click apps coming available, I think we should offer as many of them as we can reasonably support
<anders3408> hello mhall119 :) wifi and 3g and sms and bootup without adb commands are now working :)
<mhall119> they are? awesome!
<anders3408> yes they are :) you just need to disable sim pin code :)
<mhall119> well I never had one anyway
<anders3408> but those input events from pwr button and so on are killing me :)
<sergiusens> mhall119, can you create an MR?
<anders3408> mhall119:  you know anything about evdev ? :)
<sergiusens> plars, is the lack of messaging indicator a known issue still?
<plars> sergiusens: yes, though I thought I saw a fix for it was scheduled somewhere...
<plars> sergiusens: hmm, I think it was supposed to be in 56 according to  the pipeline
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-19
<plars> sergiusens: I don't think it landed in time https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1225017
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225017 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator missing from indicator bar" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mhall119> anders3408: I know nothing about evdev
<anders3408> mhall119:  i was missing alot of permission in find5.rules , perhaps thats it. did a new build just testing in a moment then im going to upload it if it is working ok.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Mobile for new Droid MAXX | http://askubuntu.com/q/347315
<lool> ogra: do we have time to land some changes this morning?
<lool> specifically, I wanted to try landing new url-dispatcher, and qtpim was tested yesterday
<dholbach> good morning
<lool> ogra: moving this to -ci
<drachensun> well I have a little bit of progress
<drachensun> I see A N D R O I D on screen
<drachensun> adb works but only seems to see the android container
<drachensun> and my serial console is up
<drachensun> but I think media server crashing all the time is making it unresponsive
<drachensun> anyone know why I would be seeing a n d r o i d?
<drachensun> looks like surface flinger is crashing as well, I thought ubuntu touch used mir?
<drachensun> so I see, Android was fighting to control the console as well
<drachensun> now I have a good console, again just in the Android container
<janimo> sergiusens, around?
<gema> popey: ping
<popey> gema: yo!
<gema> popey: have you managed to get the upgrade from the system settings working?
<popey> yes, multiple times
<gema> popey: ok, me too
<popey> have you not?
<popey> oh
<gema> popey: I have an email forwarded from you and jamie that says something about signature error
<gema> but I haven't been able to reproduce that
<popey> I'd be willing to bet that's dodgy wifi issue
<popey> or dodgy 3g
<gema> ok
<gema> popey: do upgrades download automatically for you?
<gema> or is that not implemented yet?
<popey> i have it set to, and yes, it works
<gema> ok, I am going to try that now
<gema> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<gema> today's image comes up with the wrong date to me :/
<popey> gema: what command are you using?
<gema> popey: UI
<popey> que?
<gema> system settings, download and then install
<popey> right, what's wrong?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-19-090254.png is what I see
<gema> popey: I am trying to reproduce, I will take a picture
<gema> popey: nah, it worked this time
<gema> first time I upgraded it had 1970 as a date
<drachensun> ok I'm getting an apparmor 2.4 error
<drachensun> so there is a patch I should put on the kernel?  Where can I find that?
<popey> gema: that happens because the time doesn't get saved when you wipe.
<popey> that happens a lot
<jjohansen> drachensun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/AppArmorForPhabletKernels
<drachensun> thanks
<drachensun> is the apparmor issue probably what is keeping the display from loading?
<gema> popey: is your sim working on the latest image?
<popey> yup
<gema> ok
<popey> gema: you may need to restart network managaer
<gema> popey: no, I am testing, I need to raise a bug because it takes forever to show the signal
<gema> :)
<jjohansen> drachensun: maybe. You can set the kernel parameter apparmor=0 and boot with that to check
<jjohansen> that works on apparmor 2.4 and 3.0
<gema> popey: I don't think it was nm, my wifi has been up from the beginning
<popey> gema: there's a known bug in nm which I was testing a fix for last night
<gema> popey: regarding telephony?
<popey> gema: it doesn't move from wifi to 3g seamlessly, but there's a fix done which should land soon
<popey> regarding 3g/wifi
<gema> popey: ok
<gema> popey: will wait for that to land then
<drachensun> jjohansen: Before I added "apparmor=1 security=apparmor" to my kernel I was getting "AppArmor not available as kernel LSM" and that seemed to be the only error.  Is that what you would expect from apparmor=0?
<drachensun> well the only apparmor reported error
<drachensun> and the display was A N D R O I D then too
<jjohansen> drachensun: ah yeah
<drachensun> jjohansen: So apparmor isn't required? the kernel patch looks like a lot of work, I would prefer to come back to if its not required to get the regular desktop up
<jjohansen> drachensun: its not required to get ubuntu touch up, but is required for confinement and some apps to work
<jjohansen> drachensun: ah that goes for the desktop too
<jjohansen> if I was trying to bring something up, I would skip it until I had the system up and running
<drachensun> ok cool
<drachensun> yeah, I've got it booting
<drachensun> and now the Android container is up
<drachensun> and I can adb in
<jibel> with 20130918, the clock vanished from the notification area, is it on purpose or already reported as a bug?
<drachensun> or use a serial console
<drachensun> but they all lead to the Android container
<drachensun> and the display is stuck on  A N D R O I D
<drachensun> I see surfaceflinger try to run
<drachensun> but it seems to crash on and off
<drachensun> So if I understand right, I can try mir instead somehow right?
<drachensun> looks like I would need to break out of the android container to install it
<popey> jibel: comes back after a reboot
<drachensun> exit
<jibel> popey, okay, filing a bug
<jibel> hm and a system-image-dbus crash :/
<drachensun> ok I waw missing the powervr kernel module, it hides away from the rest and I forgot to copy it
<drachensun> so now
<drachensun> I am getting the Android init logo
<drachensun> and it stops after that
<drachensun> but its the logo it used to show in Android before I started trying to add all this
<mhr3_> ogra, did you see my msg about the ubuntu-settings branch?
<ogra> yep, i put it on the spreadsheet for CI discussion
<ogra> should land later today (i hope)
<mhr3_> ogra, thanks
<Laney> mardy: have any ideas about fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1227111 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227111 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Two system settings instances can be open at the same time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> It seems easy enough to do single instance but you also want to go to the new requested panel in the existing instance
<oSoMoN> om26er: hey, are you around?
<mardy> Laney: nope, I think you have to talk to the shell people about this
<om26er> oSoMoN, yeah, I came in early.
<om26er> :)
<mardy> Laney: I guess upstart will come into the picture
<Laney> really?
<om26er> oSoMoN, I saw the comment on the MR, I'll now look at the failing test now
<Laney> I thought you'd do it in u-s-s
<popey> ogra: how do I set the time on the read-only images?
<om26er> oSoMoN, or is that not needed anymore ? :)
<mardy> Laney: they have plans to maintain a binding between processes and windows, and I guess that single-instance is also considered
<Laney> hrm
<mardy> Laney: well, for Online Accounts, I'm working on a D-Bus service to start it, which will take care of single/multiple instances as appropriate; but that's a rather complex case
<mardy> Laney: I think that being single instance is a common requirement for many apps, so it's likely that the shell will provide some easy way to do it
<mardy> Saviq: any plans about this? ^
<ogra> popey, heh, no idea ... i guess you need to wait until the settings land
<popey> ☹
<oSoMoN> om26er: if you mean the calendar app, no need to investigate, I’ve found the issue and submitted a MR, if you could review it that would be great: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/restrict-label-search-root/+merge/186483
<oSoMoN> om26er: also, I wanted to ask about an issue in the lab, I’m seeing the following error on all CI and autolanding jobs (generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro) today: "error: device not found"
<om26er> oSoMoN, wow that looks serious
<om26er> I'll have a look
<om26er> oSoMoN, approve it, I assume you have been stuck with that failure of a bit long
<oSoMoN> om26er: thanks
<mardy> Laney: hi! Could you review this soonish? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-panel/+merge/186492
<mardy> Laney: thostr_ tells me it should land today
<Laney> mardy: ok, right after I get disk usage working
<Laney> please invalidate the old mp
<mardy> Laney: OK
<ogra> sil2100, so was there anything more than qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-click0.1 to seed for you ?
<kalikiana> ogra: does this sound familiar? "ERROR:phablet-flash:local variable 'recovery_path' referenced before assignment" and then stays in the recovery screen - using phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=devel-proposed on maguro
<UbuntuFan> how can I on Nexus 7 2013 (razor) ubuntu install. I have done many things but it is not
<popey> UbuntuFan: we dont officially support the new nexus 7 yet
<popey> someone needs to port it over
<promyloph> Is Ubuntu Touch the successor of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 ?
<popey> Kinda. Yes.
<popey> I don't think we maintain the desktop image for Nexus 7 anymore
<promyloph> Yeh, the download link does not work any more.
<promyloph> So I suspected it was dead.
<popey> ogra: shall we "do a jorge" and delete those pages?
<popey> or just put a big boilerplate at the top
<asac> popey: ogra: think we would want to release the 56 :)?
<asac> thats a big step
<asac> can you sign off and get it out?
<asac> ogra: thostr_ cannot boot his device anymore
<asac> with ubuntu-system
<asac> thostr_: did the install go fine?
<thostr_> asac: yes
<asac> thostr_: what happens if you go in with adb?
<thostr_> only get busybox
<asac> i flashed 55 a few times i think
<asac> ogra: popey: ^^ not sure what might have happened for him
<asac> thostr_: did you have latest phablet-flash?
<asac> phablet-tools up to date?
<asac> etc?
<asac> sergiusens: ^^
 * asac flashes ubuntu-system too 
<thostr_> asac: recovering device now
<popey> asac: sure, I'll flash now
<asac> thostr_: so you know how to recover from this?
<asac> good
<asac> :)
<thostr_> asac: doing it right now... just takes time
<asac> yeah i know
<kalikiana> asac: I also got an unbootable device with the latest phablet-flash. but since the flashing fails inside the boot loader I'm not sure if it fully upgraded
<kalikiana> kinda hard to check when it's stuck at the Google logo
<asac> kalikiana: really?
<asac> kalikiana: what version of phablet-tools do you have?
<kalikiana> 1.0+13.10.20130916.2-0ubuntu1 on saucy
<asac> hmm... flashing with 1.0+13.10.20130917.1-0ubuntu1
<asac> right now
<popey> ditto
<asac> not sure what i used last as i upgraded today
 * popey makes tea
<ogra> kalikiana, if you get that error you dont have the latest phablet-tools
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> so whats going on ?
<asac> :-P
<thostr_> asac: I got the same result as kalikiana
<asac> what changed that the phablet-flash from yesterday creates a not bootable install?
<asac> ogra: ?
<Laney> mardy: I guess you need a depends on qmenumodel-qml?
<asac> thostr_: check phablet-tools version too plz
<Laney> I got unknown type
<Laney> mardy: Also a blank page on my desktop where I have no wireless adaptor
<thostr_> asac: upgrading now everything
<asac> thostr_: which version did you have?
<asac> please tell me :)
<asac> i need to investigate whats going on
<asac> -> I feel strongly that this this must never ever happen, so we need to fix the root
<thostr_> asac: old one was from 4th of september
<asac> thostr_: do you have the exact version?
<thostr_> but install just went fine...
<asac> i want to have people post-mortem that
<thostr_>  1.0+13.10.20130904.1-0ubuntu1
<Laney> mardy: OK blank panel on my laptop too
<ogra> asac, nothing changed
<Laney> does some service not start automatically?
<kalikiana> hmm seems I can update from 1.0+13.10.20130904.1-0ubuntu1 to 1.0+13.10.20130917.1-0ubuntu1 now but only after manually 'apt-get update' just now
<kalikiana> so it must be quite new
<asac> ogra: since the 4th it makes sense ... we had channel rework etc.
<asac> but also not acceptable
<kalikiana> (I have auto updates usually)
<ogra> ??
<asac> its not acceptable that we break things in this way
<asac> ever
<ogra> asac, what do you mean ?
<asac> you must never be able to brick your phone by using wrong version of phablet-tools
<ogra> nothing broke
<Laney> oh OK the service didn't start
<kalikiana> I'm trying to flash with the new version now to see if it works then
<Laney> what's wrong with dbus activation? :(
<asac> ogra: it was broken for two folks by using wrong version
<ogra> asac, popey as well as me are flashing multiple times every day
<asac> ogra: yes, with always the latest
<ogra> asac, well, then thats a bug, definitelly nothing that was introduced newly
<asac> people that tidndt have the latest brocked their phone
<asac> thats the problem
<asac> sure
<asac> i will file a bug
<asac> and have someone check
<ogra> yeah, i told you about that, the system image server was changed before phablet-tools was fixed
<ogra> asac, we talked about it on tuesday
<ogra> and yes we agreed that shouldnt happen again and i talked to stgraber about it
<asac> thats fine
<asac> i want to hear how we guarantee that this wont happen
<asac> so filing a bug
<asac> needs to be fixed at the root
<ogra> by telling people (as we do anyway) to make sure to update to the latest phablet-tools ... how else wouold you prevent them ?
<asac> kalikiana: which version of phablet-tools did you use when bricking your phone?
<popey> oooh, new icons
<asac> kalikiana: which version with which image?
<asac> ogra: wrong answer :)
<asac> hence
<asac> i need to have a talk
<ogra> there will always be changes to the protocol at some point, no way to cover that without phablet-tools update
<asac> you can easily have proper compatibility/spec tracking
<asac> etc.
<mardy> Laney: yep, it needs a new indicator-network: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && reboot
<ogra> not if there is nothing to be compatible to
<asac> there was
<asac> we had a first revision of the channels
<asac> that worked
<iKillCypher> ogra, why are there so many critical bugs
<asac> then we changed it and broke it because we dont have proper protocol tracking
<ogra> asac, the old way of generating system images had to be dropped for the new way you requested
<ogra> cant do both at the same time
<asac> still... :)
<asac> trust me
<Laney> mardy: I just started it manually
<ogra> so if there is nothing to be comaptible with  how would you prevent breakage ?
<Laney> why isn't it dbus activated though?
<ogra> if the ABI changes both sides need to change
<mardy> Laney: it worked all fine here, after a reboot
<Saviq> mardy, everything will be started via upstart, hence just one instance of everything
<ogra> iKillCypher, because you didnt send patches to fix them ?
<ogra> :)
<iKillCypher> :(
<Laney> sure, because then the service is started by upstart
<iKillCypher> I still trying to figure out certain stuff about how it works
<Laney> it's just a bit less than ideal to have to do that or start it yourself
<kalikiana> asac: 1.0+13.10.20130904.1-0ubuntu1 with ubuntu-system
<Laney> when ways to start dbus services already exist
<Saviq> mardy, but we indeed need a common, easy way to send arguments to apps that are already running
<asac> kalikiana: ok so the same as thostr... thanks
<asac> kalikiana: thostr_: sorry  for the inconvenience
<ogra> asac, there should have been some announcement for the phablet-tools update ... i agree thats an issue ... but we cant guarantee no ABI breakage if the server gets re-written from scratch and produces something completely different
<asac> no thats not good enough either
<asac> dont worry, i will get it fixed for real
<asac> just need to talk to folks and then we make policy that will prevent it
<ogra> how will you fix it ?
<Laney> mardy: commented on the mp, the missing dependency is probably the only thing that has to be fixed
<thostr_> asac: ogra: just introduce proper versioning
<Laney> mardy: can you merge trunk and update po too while you're there?
<asac> ogra: i cant reveal all trade secrets :)
<popey> asac: ogra 56 seems good on mako
<iKillCypher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1226614
<asac> just wait
<iKillCypher> wtf
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226614 in touch-preview-images "RIL/Radio Broken In Ported Xperia Z(Yuga)" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra doesnt get it, you asked stgraber for a re-write that supports your new use case that required to throw away the old way of generating images
<asac> thostr_: you get it :)
<kalikiana> "always use the latest" is a meaningless advise to be frank - even if I have regular updates I cannot know if I just crossed the line with the next image, there's a huge race condition in telling me to always update "when I can"
<ogra> thostr_, thats exactly what the server change did
<asac> and a promise for allways backward compatible
<ogra> asac, then dont ask for complete rewrites of the core :P
<sil2100> ogra: well, I'm thinking also about adding the click-update-manager to the seed as well
<ogra> sil2100, great, i'm fine with that
<sil2100> ogra: I'll publish those two projects once they're built
<sil2100> ogra: thanks!
<ogra> ah, not in archive yet ?
<davmor2> Morning all
<asac> ogra: is 56 good for you too?
<asac> hi davmor2
<popey> hey davmor2
 * davmor2 is loving the mtp
<mardy> Laney: ok
<popey> davmor2: yeah, handy isnt it!?
<Laney> mardy: it's blank on my nexus 7
 * ogra waits for the last sms he sent to mark it good
<ogra> asac, 56 is good on maguro
<mardy> Laney: "make pot", right?
<ogra> should it throw it out to the masses ?
<Laney> cd po; qmake .; make pot
<asac> popey: ogra: lets go then :)
<asac> push the button
<ogra> sil2100, please let me know when they are done, i cant update the seeds without the packages being fully published
<mardy> Laney: OK. About the blankness, what does "apt-cache policy indicator-network" say?
 * ogra goes and pushes buttons
<Laney> mardy: 0913
<asac> popey: if you send the mail you might want to capture the historic moment with a screenshot attached
<asac> popey: of the dashboard showing too green entries on top :)
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<sil2100> ogra: ;) Ok, they're still building, so it should be ready in a few monents
<ogra> sil2100, yeah, no hurry, i just dont want to have to do it twice :)
<mardy> Laney: old. Did you run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<popey> asac: kk
<Laney> mardy: doing so now
<Laney> mardy: please version the dependency if you need a particular version
<mardy> Laney: right
<asac> ogra: so i assume we wait with the seed changes until all the bits that we want to have for tday are ready>
<asac> or do we want to go and pop off those that are isolcated (e.g. js)
<ogra> asac, right, we have to
<asac> well,you could already upload the jscript thingy if thats good
<asac> then we have that in the bank at least
<ogra> right, and Mirv's seed change as well
<asac> who knows what happens to the rest :)
<asac> ogra: if thats ready, then too. yes
<iKillCypher> ogra, can you point me to  ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1174]: <warn> could not mark modem as powered: org.ofono.Error.Failed Operation failed
<asac> ogra: Mirv's thing needs a test confirm
<ogra> Mirv, your package is already fully published in the archive ?
<ogra> asac, for the seeding ?
<asac> ogra: well, that installing it will do the right thing i guess
<ogra> iKillCypher, thats normal
<asac> Mirv: are we sure we have the latest in archive? and not an old version?
<iKillCypher> meaning
<asac> Mirv: i remember that they did direct uploads before
<ogra> that doesnt matter for seeding
<ogra> version isnt taken into account
 * davmor2 flashes phone with 56 to see if 3g magically works for him
<asac> well, if the current version breaks the image :0
<asac> then it matters
<Laney> mardy: works with the new one
<Laney> push those changes then I will approve
<asac> rather seed once we know what is in is wanted
<ogra> asac, not for updating the seeds :) ... but yeah, indeed
<iKillCypher> humm ogra care to explain
<iKillCypher> what is normal
<ogra> iKillCypher, that line is normal ... ignore it
<asac> we can look at the trunk
<asac> if we find it :)
<ogra> its just a warning, not an error
<asac> hgmm
<asac> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/clickmanager-plugin/trunk looks odd
<asac> doesnt have the version release commits
<asac> but not sure
<mardy> Laney: pushed
<iKillCypher> so what is causing the phone not register celluar radio then?
<asac> -> ci channel
<ogra> asac, are you on the right track ? click was sil2100
<asac> oh :)
<asac> yeah
<ogra> line 29 in landring plan
<ogra> is what we talk about
<asac> well, i use ffox
<asac> because chrome is busted
<asac> and there i work with a visual offset :)
<ogra> so i guess the INFLIGHT thing there is the seed change
<iKillCypher> so what is causing the phone not register celluar radio then? < ogra any clue on how I can debug this issue ?
<asac> oki think the right versionm is in the archive
<asac> at tleast the one documented in the comments
<asac> hmm. but the merge command came after
<Stskeeps> iKillCypher: are you on a qualcomm device and is it cyanogenmod based android userland..?
<ogra> ok, let me try to update the seeds then ... takes a while
<asac> ogra: we need to confirm if the final merge he wanted is in
<ogra> asac, right ...
<asac> ogra: sure, try ... if it doesnt break the image
<asac> its ok
<asac> even if the other stuff is still flying
<iKillCypher> Stskeeps, yes im on a qualcom device and it is cm based
<ogra> updating the sseed != uploading meta :)
<iKillCypher> xperia z which I ported android for it
<ogra> i'll hold back the latter until we are safe
<Stskeeps> iKillCypher: hmm, how about the rild? comes from qualcomm codeaurora or from cm?
<iKillCypher> it is open source
<iKillCypher> Stskeeps, https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_sony_qcom-common/tree/cm-10.2/libril
<iKillCypher> Stskeeps, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1226614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226614 in touch-preview-images "RIL/Radio Broken In Ported Xperia Z(Yuga)" [Undecided,New]
<asac> jibel: you need to kick http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/current/20130918.1.html manually?
<asac> if so, please do :)
<asac> oh no
<asac> ignore last line
<popey> mail sent
<ogra> \o/
<Laney> mardy: is someone working on making it show / prompt for security?
<mardy> Laney: the wifi panel? No idea
<Laney> hm
<davmor2> popey: still no 3g on maguro :(
<ogra> davmor2, complain to your provider ... it works for me
<davmor2> ogra: ofono's bit is working, it's the nm talking to ofono that isn't
<Mirv> asac: it'll have version release commits when the first release from cu2d gets published
<ogra> davmor2, hmm, i only get edge here ... but i have mobile data
<asac> Mirv: ic... thanks
<asac> i thought that might be the case, but better safe than sorry
<Mirv> asac: and yes also in this channel, I checked that everything up to the latest commit at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-credentials/trunk is in the uploaded package of u1-credentials, they just have a "stable" branch separately (which includes a merge of all of trunk) and then even more separately there is a branch which contains the debian/ packaging
<Mirv> asac: so it's sort of manual and they didn't want the daily release preparation commit from robru before 13.10 releases
<popey> davmor2: what provider?
<Mirv> probably because they know one way of doing the releases and don't want to change it right now
<davmor2> ogra: this is after a fresh flash with --no-backup
<popey> davmor2: did you restart network manager?
<davmor2> popey: nope
<popey> you may want to
<popey> that fix isnt in yet
<davmor2> popey: that's what I asked you and you said yup on G+ :P
<popey> yes. because I was testing new packages from cyphermox
<davmor2> ah nice
<popey> works nicely
<asac> Mirv: ok good. ic
 * ogra wonders when these will land
<davmor2> popey: now it's all making sense :)
<rickspencer3> nice, a car2go app in More Suggestions!
<jibel> asac, it is supposed to be automated now, but apparently failed. I'll fix that. meanwhile I ran it manually and latest changes are online
<iKillCypher> ogra, you still have gotten to me back
<iKillCypher> haven*
<asac> nice
<asac> popey: jibels changes should be on. thx
<ogra> iKillCypher, ?
<iKillCypher> who is incharge of radio in ubuntu-touch?
<ogra> you assigned your bou to him yesterday
<ogra> *bug
<ogra> so he should be aware, but i doubt he will have much time for it before releasedate ...
<iKillCypher> oh cool
<iKillCypher> does he comes on IRC?
<ogra> it surely helps if you collect more detailed debug info though (like answering the question from Stskeeps above and put that info in the bug etc)
<rickspencer3> popey, ogra wow, long change log for 56 ... nice
<iKillCypher> yeah Im chatting with him see if I can get more info
<ogra> and running ofono in debug mode (google should have info how to do that) etc etc
<davmor2> rickspencer3: The list of apps is most impressive,  beru the ebook reader is pretty good too :)
<ogra> rickspencer3, well, see the dashboard ... !
<ogra> Laney, could we get approval for bug 1224665 soon ? that will unblock the rest of the multimedia changes
<ubot5> bug 1224665 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Android media support over hybris for gst-plugins-bad1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224665
<rickspencer3> woah, music on the home scope
<ogra> rickspencer3, huh ?
<rickspencer3> ogra, what's with the missing 2.5%?
<rickspencer3> just kidding
<ogra> rickspencer3, i'm just testing that change here, you shouldnt see that yet
<rickspencer3> ogra, dashboard is awesome
<rickspencer3> ogra, I just installed 56, and I am definately looking at Music on the Home Scope
<ogra> thats weird
<rickspencer3> great work on getting to really GREEN
<rickspencer3> ogra, try doing a search on the home scope and see if music shows up?
<ogra> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhr3/+junk/more-scope-overrides/revision/31
<rickspencer3> assuming you have som emusic?
<ogra> thats the change that is supposed to add it
<asac> rickspencer3: its not a german green yet :) ..~. we took a screen shot and land CSS fix that only goes green for 100% :)
<ogra> and that change wasnt uploaded yet
 * rickspencer3 stifles comments about "German Green"
<asac> hehe
<ogra> i wonder if there is some other default that kicks in
<asac> just fun
<rickspencer3> popey, mhall the radio click app didn't install for me
<rickspencer3> :,(
<Laney> ogra: soon, I didn't look at the new packaging changes yet
<ogra> for me it installs but doesnt run
<ogra> Laney, thanks
<Laney> ogra: can you get a new debdiff up? that'd make it easier
<davmor2> rickspencer3: didn't install or didn't run?
<popey> rickspencer3: odd.. installs here
<ogra> Laney, i probably can produce one from ricardos tree
<Laney> ok
<rickspencer3> popey, hmmmm
<Laney> who will be uploading?
<rickspencer3> I think I found a juicy bug, then
<ogra> i'm fine to do that
<Laney> k
<Laney> diff it up then
<rickspencer3> popey, I tried installing it, but the phone suspended during install
 * Laney installs this new u-s-s and crosses fingers ... 
<ogra> unless you want to ... as the master of gst :)
<popey> nice!
<Laney> no :P
<Laney> although there is a new upstream release ...
<Laney> BAH, segfault
<nik90|Laptop> hi everyone :)
<davmor2> rickspencer3: ah so cjwatson could do with a click continue to work in the background hook then
<nik90|Laptop> Is there any QML Api to trigger haptic or audio feedback?
<nik90|Laptop> I need them to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1227194
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227194 in Ubuntu Clock App "Timer lacks notification options" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rickspencer3> davmor2, or we don't let the phone suspend during install
<rickspencer3> thought I suppose there could be other things that cause an interuption
<gatox> sil2100, ping.... hi, are you waiting for the autopilot tests to land the updater projects or that already land yesterday?
<davmor2> rickspencer3: opening another app might be one too if it is anything like the musicplayer
<gatox> sil2100, i'm working on that, but i'm having some failures running autopilot and i don't want to block the release of that
<AskUbuntu> Latest Ubuntu touch installation on Xperia Neo | http://askubuntu.com/q/347451
<popey> rickspencer3: I don't think we should ever supress suspend. That way leads to burning phones in pockets
<davmor2> rickspencer3: or scrolling to an already open app that is in the background
<rickspencer3> davmor2, ok, I'm logging a bug
<popey> in the same way it leads to burning laptops in bags with ubuntu desktop
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<popey> hmm. if you install a lot of apps, the phone slows to a crawl on boot
<popey> apparmor_parser eats the cpu
<ogra> sounds liek a bug
<popey> yeah
<davmor2> man I wish I could sit an play on the phone all day filing bugs but unfortunately these 927 apps won't migrate themselves or process themselves in the queue
<rickspencer3> popey, davmor2 I put the bug on the click scope, but I doubt that is the right place: bug #1227601
<ubot5> bug 1227601 in Unity Click Scope "suspend during install of click app renders the app un-runable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227601
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, is there any debug info I can pull from the phone?
<popey> s
<popey> bah
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, beuno ^ ?
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: oh, I encountered that
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, any info I can attach to the bug report?
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: let me see me workaround
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: I got it working by killing the download manager and removing its .cache and .local/share/download_manager
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, ok ... but maybe we should fix the product? ;)
<popey> bug 1227604  if anyone fancies installing a truckload of apps and test
<ubot5> bug 1227604 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Boot speed is significantly affected by installing apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227604
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: I don't know what to attach. you might try that workaround
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: oh for sure, but that I think points to the download manager as the problem
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, I'll try the work around and attach that info
<rickspencer3> it seems like the scope could clear out previous download attempts as well
 * jdstrand nods
<jjohansen> jdstrand: are we not compiling the policy as part of the install?
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: I think another trigger is to move away from the screen while it is downloading
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, oh, that is an easier repro, maybe you could drop that in the description for the bug?
<rickspencer3> and we should automate a test for this
<asac> cyphermox: hey ... i added a landing ask in row 56 for your NM fixes (wifi/3g roaming)
<asac> cyphermox: please let me know when you have the patch cleaned etc.
<jdstrand> jjohansen: we do compile policy on install, but if we get a new kernel on boot, then policy is recompiled
<jdstrand> popey: ^
<popey> dont think i got a new kernel
<popey> i just added a click package and rebooted
<ogra> why would you get a new kernel ?
<jdstrand> if someone does a system update, doesn't that give a new kernel on first boot?
<popey> I'm just saying the criteria jdstrand said for apparmor parser running doesn't match my experience
<popey> i updated, rebooted, installed click package, rebooted
<popey> it was the last reboot which was slow
<jjohansen> popey: is it still slow on a reboot? 2nd boot I would expect the policy cache to be up to date
<popey> that was a second reboot
<popey> happy to boot again
<popey> one mo
<jdstrand> something changed with click in that regard, let me look at it
<jdstrand> popey: yes, please
<popey> uh
<popey> LOADS of apparmor_parsers running
<ogra> thats normal, it forks ...
<jdstrand> loads of them are fine
<ogra> but it should only happen on first boot
<popey> top - 12:00:46 up 0 min,  0 users,  load average: 5.52, 1.56, 0.53
<ogra> we had that before
<jdstrand> but they should all go away immediately with a cache
<popey> this is 3rd boot
<ogra> right after flipping the images
<ogra> (though back then it was a kernel issue)
<jdstrand> popey: so, it is pegged-- they are still going?
<popey> yes
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Maybe /home/phablet/.cache/unity-scope-click.log
<popey> oof, got booted out of adb
<jdstrand> popey: can you do 'ps auxww|grep click
<cjwatson> (sorry, haven't looked in detail, working on release schedule stuff)
<popey> finished now, still no unity
<ogra> popey, likely OOM
<popey> phablet    974  2.2  0.4  14996  8624 ?        Ss   12:00   0:02 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/click hook install-user
<popey> phablet   2472 41.0  0.3  11372  5960 ?        R    12:02   0:00 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/click pkgdir com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad.io
<cjwatson> jdstrand: we run system hooks on boot nowadays
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yes, I was going to ask what install-system is doing
<cjwatson> jdstrand: just runs system hooks, shouldn't be anything exotic
<popey> right, now unity is starting
<cjwatson> jdstrand: maybe it's updating things when it doesn't need to or something
<popey> top - 12:03:22 up 3 min,  0 users,  load average: 2.67, 2.12, 0.93
<popey> so 3 mins this time
<jdstrand> popey: well, the ps auxww was after the parser
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I'll have a look at the details of timestamp updates and such
<popey> they'd gone by then
<jdstrand> popey: can you fill a bug-- we have two places where we cache
<sil2100> gatox: no no, we're publishing the packages already
<popey> bug 1227604
<ubot5> bug 1227604 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Boot speed is significantly affected by installing apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227604
<gatox> sil2100, awesome! great news
<jdstrand> cjwatson: aa-clickhook is supposed to already do that
<gatox> sil2100, i'll ping you with the autopilot tests as soon as possible
<jdstrand> popey: ack, thanks
<popey> jdstrand: ^^
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I think I've noticed click unnecessarily updating the symlink timestamp
<popey> cool
<cjwatson> jdstrand: which might cause aa-clickhook to regenerate unnecessarily?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: let me check
<jjohansen> or possibly the parser
<jdstrand> jjohansen: it isn't supposed to hit the parser
<cjwatson> (also, this should get better when click is in C, but that's not for 13.10)
<jdstrand> jjohansen: well, of course we hit the parser for what is already generated, yes, but I don't think that is the bug
<jjohansen> jdstrand: the parser is looking at timestamps though, probably isn't the parser but we can look there if it isn't click
<jdstrand> jjohansen: yes
<cwayne> nic-doffay: ping
<jdstrand> popey: that is with the most up to date image?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, stable, 56
<jdstrand> ok, I'll update, I'm sure I can reproduce
<jdstrand> cjwatson: right now I think it is in click-apparmor, but let me look at it more
<hramrach> GuidoPallemans: it's trivial to install when you run Ubuntu, and not so much when not
<hramrach> either way the lock app looks cool bu can't really say muc about usablitiy without trying it on a real touch device
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, so I should just delete everything in ~/.local/share/download-manager?
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: woah, what are you replying to?
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: ah, yes... that's true
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: that is what I did, I don't know if it is strictly necessary
<hramrach> that installin ubuntu-sdk is 1 command
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: I implemented it, because I remember how I had a windows phone 6, and I wanted android so bad, just for that cool lock it had, and only later discovered all the apps
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, didn't work :/
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: I think that something like this can really make people say "woah, what's that?", just from unlocking the device
<jdstrand> cjwatson: actually, is it possible tempfile.mkstemp would fail when that job runs?
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: :(
<jdstrand> must be a different bug then
<cjwatson> jdstrand: don't see why, it's "start on filesystem"
<pmcgowan> ogra, jppiiroinen and I are discussing how qtc should enable ssh to run
<jdstrand> I'll no more after I update
<jdstrand> know even
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> meantime, not radio for me :)
<pmcgowan> ogra, I thought it was running but disabled, but perhaps I am wrong, does touching that file trigger upstrat to launch the service?
<ogra> pmcgowan, it has to be disabled by default and i asked on the bug to use the method i described to enable it
<ogra> pmcgowan, i would expect the SDK to now use that method
<jppiiroinen> ogra: i just execute "service ssh start"
<jppiiroinen> ogra: as i noticed that it was set to manual
<jppiiroinen> ogra: i was thinking that this way the "roadwarriors" wont be running their devices open
<jppiiroinen> like after reboot the ssh would be down
<ogra> pmcgowan, the touching is just to make it permanent, indeed you have to (like for all not running services) issue a "start ssh" to have it running right now ... i was kind of assuming that basic knowledge
<ogra> jppiiroinen, right, unless you echo "" into the override file
<Chocanto> danielholm: Hey ! I see you proposed the merge for the toolbar fix on the docviewer
<Chocanto> mhall119: Ping
<Chocanto> danielholm_: Hey ! I see you proposed the merge for the toolbar fix on the docviewer
<danielholm_> Chocanto: hi! I got the first notification, but cant open that old window of smuxi. SOrry.
<danielholm_> Chocanto: that is correct
<danielholm_> by dpm
<Chocanto> danielholm_: Ok :) Unfortunately I can't merge it right now... I need to make a plugin available before
<Chocanto> danielholm_: You need it promptly ?
<danielholm_> Chocanto: aha okay. please ping if you need any help. I really ned the docviewer working for school ;) I'd be happy to help
<danielholm_> Chocanto: nah, not that bat. I think I can wait some more.
<danielholm_> Chocanto: I thought I might give it a try to install on the device from SDK
<Chocanto> danielholm_: Ok :) I'll try to see if I can add all new features today
<danielholm_> Chocanto: that would be awesome! :)
<Chocanto> danielholm_: You can but it's a bit difficult
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, what's the package name for rad.io ?
<Chocanto> danielholm_: You can always install the daily build package on your device
<Chocanto> danielholm_: then correct the part where it make it don't work
<danielholm_> Chocanto: ok. I got my nexus 4 yesterday and tried out the new image, with system read only, and I'm unsure how to upgrade/install other .debs now. its like impossible, right?
<Chocanto> danielholm_: But I'm not reallt sure it can work
<Chocanto> danielholm_: It's possible yes
<danielholm_> Chocanto: I was thinkhing about doing that, but havent tried yes since read only
<danielholm_> oh, it is?
<Chocanto> danielholm_: But you have the new sdk version, so I will not work :)
<danielholm_> Chocanto: darn it :P
<Chocanto> danielholm_: I can only advise you to wait a little, and I will ping you to tell you what will be done
<danielholm_> so I have to get back to the cdimage-touch?
<danielholm_> lovely
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, maybe this helps more? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150707510/ubuntu-download-manager.log
<rickspencer3> I suppose it's com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io_0.1_unknown.click
<danielholm_> Chocanto: thank you :) and please do tell if you need anything
<danielholm_> now, I'll try to get back my readl nick :P
<Chocanto> danielholm_: If it will work today I can ask to test the docviwer with you pdf's yes )
<Chocanto> :)
<danielholm_> Chocanto: great! :)
<danielholm_> take care
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, yeah.. pkcon" ("-p", "install-local", "/home/phablet/.local/share/download_manager/{a34755b0-918d-40e7-97ad-58506a4e8a87}/com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io_0.1_unknown.click")
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, is that a work around, or you want me to do that to debug?
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, that's from your log :-)
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<asac> ricmm: do you know whats going on with the URL parsing or should we call ted?
<lool> ricmm: I've tested latest upstart-app-launch + url-dispatcher + music-app + qtubuntu + platform-api, and I get a space on the process cmdline
<lool> ricmm: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml --file= file:///home/phablet/Music/bilan-et-perspectives-cd-cd-03-monde-de-droite.flac --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop
<lool> ricmm: I guess this is in upstart-app-launch/helpers.c somewhere, haven't debugged yet; do you have this fixed somewhere?
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, jdstrand cjwatson ** (process:2601): WARNING **: Unable to load desktop file '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad.io/rad.io.desktop': Key file does not start with a group
<sergiusens> desktop file is busted
<daker> sergiusens: i believe you are using an old package
<OrokuSaki> Morning all
<sergiusens> daker, I installed what was available on the store
<sergiusens> let me try again in case I'm cached
<daker> sergiusens: you are right
<daker> i'll push an update tonight if you want to check here is an updated click package http://ubuntuone.com/6fCGAjnnU1qsuEG31cw6L5
<sergiusens> daker, thanks
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, wait until tonight
<jdstrand> sergiusens: what was that from, the review script?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, no, I upstart started it from the cli
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, sure, but note that it worked just fine for popey
<popey> rickspencer3: i didnt install from store
<sergiusens> start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad.io_rad.io_0.1
<rickspencer3> oh
<popey> rickspencer3: I was testing click packages with daker last night
<rickspencer3> popey, you cheater!
<jdstrand> sergiusens: is that in the store now?
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yeah :-/
<daker> rickspencer3: this one http://ubuntuone.com/6fCGAjnnU1qsuEG31cw6L5
<popey> yes. yes I am.
<rickspencer3> nm, I can just wait
<rickspencer3> I guess I'll set the bug report as invalid
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'll look at the review scripts to see if we can detect that
<sergiusens> jdstrand, not sure we already validate proper desktop files
<jdstrand> sergiusens: tbh, I'm quite surprised it didn't already
<daker> one thing i can't find on the click package docs is the "architecture" dholbach said i need to set that to "armhf" on the manifest
<jdstrand> daker: in manifest.json
<jdstrand> daker: "architecture": "armhf",
<daker> jdstrand: ya but that's not mentioned here https://click-package.readthedocs.org/en/latest/file-format.html
<danielholm> Hi all, I'm trying to use the Arguments API for Music app, but having some issues
<jdstrand> daker: yes, I believe it was temporary and then turned into something more widely used. perhaps cjwatson can comment
<danielholm> I cant use the args.defaultArgument.at(0)
<danielholm> it gives me the qml file and not the file Iäm trying to run
<danielholm> ?
<jdstrand> sergiusens: the review script clearly shows an inability to parse the desktop file
<jdstrand> sergiusens: I'll comment on the list
<kalikiana> tvoss: ping
<ogra> sil2100, so, your seed changes ... how far are the packages ?
 * sil2100 checks the queue
<sil2100> ogra: so, it's still in the NEW queue, I asked Colin to push them further but I guess he's busy
<ogra> yeah, other release team tasks ...
<nic-doffay> cwayne, pong
<sil2100> But he said he'll take care of that in the nearest moments
<ogra> sil2100, btw, dont you like -ci-eng anymore ? :)
<sil2100> ogra: heh, didn't add that to my auto-join ;)
<cwayne> nic-doffay: hi, i had some questions about the infographic if you had a second?
<lool> ricmm: This is LP #1227632
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1227632 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Adds spaces when processing --xyz=%u args" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227632
<plars> gusch: hi
<gusch> plars: hi
<plars> gusch: ran across bug #1227373 quite a bit
<ubot5> bug 1227373 in camera-app "test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable autopilot test failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227373
<plars> gusch: seems to sometimes pass, sometimes fail
<plars> gusch: on one of the devices with the latest build, it passed the first time, the other took about 5 retries
<plars> gusch: I remember seeing it before on and off too though
<plars> gusch: is this one you're aware of?
<gusch> plars: no - om26er are you? ^
<plars> om26er: might be interested too:  bug #1227373
<ubot5> bug 1227373 in camera-app "test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable autopilot test failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227373
<om26er> gusch, plars sure
<asac> om26er: plars: i think we discussed that this test needs to be redone
<asac> thomi said there was a reliable way to do that
<sergiusens> gusch, this tests checks if the shutter goes from disabled to enabled when shooting a photo with very high chances of races since its testing a transition
<sergiusens> autopilot is not really design to test 'animations' this way
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, this is all very suspicious, any chance what we are using to inject touches is faulty?
<om26er> so we should not check if the button was disabled?
<pmcgowan> seems like all these symptoms would happen if we got two instead of one touch
<asac> i thought thomi said there are better ways to do that
<om26er> remove that one like which asserts that and it should not fail
<cjwatson> daker,jdstrand,dholbach: the architecture field is still in flux and may change; bdmurray is working on a chroot management tool which is kind of a soft prereq for that
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, no, you have two 'waits' for events one after the other for the same action
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, autopilot is not real time and does not store and forward states to be consumed
<tedg> lool, Hey, I hear you missed me!  :-)
<pmcgowan> I am seeing failed tests where a button or widget is not in the state it should be after one touch
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I am not yet buying the race thing
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, well that test in particular is a different case
<pmcgowan> ok
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, I discussed last week with thomi and om26er and we agreed it was racy
<jdstrand> popey: can you paste the output of the command in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128227/
<popey> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128230/
<lool> tedg: hey
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, based on what? do we have data on the types of tests failing and how often?
<lool> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/upstart-app-launch/lp-1227632/+merge/186526 for the link to bug and what I understand of the issue
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, frankly something not adding up, this should be much more consistent
<lool> tedg: LP #1227632
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1227632 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Adds spaces when processing --xyz=%u args" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227632
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, based on the code http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/camera_app/tests/test_capture.py#L141
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, look at those final two lines
<jdstrand> cjwatson: fyi, for now for compiled programs developers are being requested to use "architecture": "armhf", unitl the fat packages/etc thing is worked out. if that is wrong, should be discussed on the list
<lool> tedg: I'm also pretty suspicious that it wont work with spaces in the filenames, but haven't tested that yet
<lool> tedg: branch is untested BTW, was hoping to get .debs from bot
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, that looks odd
<tedg> lool, Yeah, I don't think that'll work.
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, by the time you try self.assertThat(exposure_button.enabled, Eventually(Equals(False))) the _transition_ might have already happened
<jdstrand> popey: oh, this was unexpected: stat: cannot stat '/var/cache/apparmor/*': No such file or directory
<tedg> lool, Let me look though.
<cjwatson> jdstrand: It would be nice if somebody had told me
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ok I buy that this is a bad test
<popey> jdstrand: double checked, it's right ☻
<jdstrand> popey: I thought I narrowed it down to "stat: cannot stat '/etc/apparmor.d/cache/*': No such file or directory"
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I suspect that architecture may need to become a list; I suppose I'll have to rename it if people are using it
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I thought it was on the list or you were in cc in emails. sorry if you weren;t
<cjwatson> jdstrand: (there's a reason that the click file format has a mechanism for extensions)
 * jdstrand didn't drive that-- it was a bit of a group thing
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, this test can be done with signals and parsing them afterwards (no threading here) or just manually
<jdstrand> popey: I don't doubt the output :)
<cjwatson> in future can you make sure that anything other than "x-" prefixed manifest elements you're recommending to developers are explicitly in the file-format spec before they're used
<jdstrand> popey: as root, can you do 'touch /var/cache/apparmor/foo'
<tedg> lool, Okay, I thought we were splitting on space.  But it looks like just a split on %.
<cjwatson> sil2100: could you please make click-update-manager not build on powerpc (i.e. "Architecture: amd64 arm64 armhf i386"), since it depends on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-click0.1 which presumably won't build on powerpc?  You won't get through -proposed otherwise since that's one extra uninstallable package
<cjwatson> (I'm assuming that qtdeclarative is going to build on arm64 once we get that far ...)
<hramrach> GuidoPallemans: I trird to set up a touch-enabled tablet input device but that uses tap-drag and with that the lock app is definitely unusable. Obviously you can't really do direct touch when the touch surface and display surface are separate
<cjwatson> sil2100: Or if you don't want to hardcode the architecture list you could insert an artificial Build-Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-click0.1
<hramrach> and Ubuntu touch does not work on the real tablet I have so that's about it
<jdstrand> popey: was /var/cache/apparmor/foo written out?
<sil2100> cjwatson: sure, but hm... I think we didn't have to do it for any other packages, since it's not going to cause problems right?
<cjwatson> sil2100: We've had to do it for some other packages where it has caused problems
<sil2100> hm, ok
<ogra> sil2100, we have [!powerpc] in a bunch of touch packages already
<GuidoPallemans> hramrach: I always tested it on a laptop without mouse, it works, but could be easier..
<tedg> lool, I can test it on my phone, I already have the build env setup.
<lool> cjwatson: FYI, tried to cross-build upstart-app-launch and got:  click-dev:armhf : Depends: perl:armhf but it is not going to be installed
<lool>                    Depends: python3-click:armhf (= 0.4.6) but it is not going to be installed
<lool> cjwatson: in cse you're tempted to look into it  :-)
<thomi> Hey touch guys - the volume buttons don't seem to do anything at all on the mako - is that a known issue?
<hramrach> It wouks well with pen input but pretty much anything pointy clicky does except applications relying on ability to click without moving the pointer at all
<ogra> cjwatson, will you let it through anyway or do we wait for another upload (/me has a depending seed change waiting)
<cjwatson> lool: It's unlikely to work until both perl and python are multiarched all the way I suspect
<lool> cjwatson: sounds like the perl:armhf should be perl:any; same for python3-click dep
<tedg> thomi, There was a branch landing for that, not sure if it's in the image yet.
<sil2100> ogra, cjwatson: for instance notes-app doesn't have [!powerpc] and any hardcoded architectures
<cjwatson> lool: perl:any won't work yet
<lool> cjwatson: too bad; ok thanks
<sil2100> But I guess the trick with the extra build-deps is good
<cwayne> nic-doffay: in particular im curious as to how to add data?  it seems like it needs to be run from some kind of binary, how would we be able to do this from /custom?
<sergiusens> plars, I added a comment to your bug report
<lool> tedg: that would be good
<thomi> tedg: I don't suppose there are tests? It'd be pretty trivial to inject volume up/don button events with autopilot :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: notes-app Build-Depends: qtdeclarative5-dev
<cjwatson> sil2100: hence is dep-wait on powerpc
<cjwatson> lool: there is WIP to multiarch perl but it certainly won't happen until at least T
<cjwatson> ogra: I'm going to let it through anyway unless I see anything else
<cjwatson> ogra: But it won't reach images
<tedg> thomi, I don't know, it's pretty simple code, mostly just giving it to indicator sound: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/lp1219057/+merge/184622
<cjwatson> or saucy
<ogra> because of propoosed migration ? yeah
<cjwatson> idneed
<cjwatson> *indeed
<cjwatson> (well, and because I don't believe in forcing fixable things)
<popey> jdstrand: you have the entire output
<popey> cd
<popey> bah
<cjwatson> actually, maybe I can make it work
 * popey misses sloppy focus
<cjwatson> sil2100: please let me know once you've committed a fix to make it not build or dep-wait on powerpc (I think the artificial build-dep trick is probably the most elegant approach) and I can remove the powerpc binary from the archive
<popey> jdstrand: sorry, missed one of your lines, yes the foo file does get written out
<cjwatson> sil2100: that will let it migrate without you needing to go through an extra daily-release pass
<sil2100> cjwatson: ACK!
<lool> tedg: it's building now http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/upstart-app-launch-saucy-armhf-ci/75/console
<davmor2> popey: How dare you call your wife that ;)
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<davmor2> popey: Misses Sloppy Focus :D
<ogra> does that make him Mr Sloppy Focus ?
<davmor2> popey: sorry just tickled me when I read it :)
<jdstrand> popey: feel free to 'rm /var/cache/apparmor/foo'
<nic-doffay> cwayne, I'm not sure I haven't been dealing with this.
<lool> tedg: for some reason, build didn't output .debs; just succeeded to build
<cwayne> nic-doffay: ah, ok. any idea who has?
<Guest74013> I'm just flashin Galaxy Nexus with Ubuntu and it asks me "rom may flash stock recovery on boot". Shoul I say here yes or no?
<tedg> lool, Yeah, some builds do that, some don't.  It must be a pref in cu2d?
<lool> weird
<lool> tedg: if you have .debs....
<lool> I'm installing bdeps now
<nic-doffay> cwayne, sadly not.
<tedg> Yeah, just a sec.  Trying to get updates to get the right music-app
<cwayne> pete-woods: would you be able to help me with my infographic questions (or point me to whomever can?) :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/click-update-manager/artificial_dep_wait/+merge/186539 <- whaddayathink?
<pete-woods> cwayne: I should hopefully be able to answer your questions :)
<cwayne> pete-woods: great! thanks. mainly I'm wondering the best way to add data to it
<cwayne> pete-woods: what we've come up with so far is running a binary, but unsure we can do that from /custom
<cwayne> do we have a generally accepted way of adding data sources?
<cjwatson> sil2100: looks good to me
<pete-woods> cwayne: well it has an API in the form of (http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/usermetrics/)
<tedg> Uhg, seems U1 is wedged.
<pete-woods> cwayne: e.g. http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/usermetrics/MetricManagerIncrementToday_8cpp-example.html for a simple incrementing metric
<jdstrand> stgraber: what during boot looks at /etc/system-image/writable-paths?
 * ogra thinks the initrd
<tedg> lool, http://ubuntuone.com/24MW7t53qg7qoL8OB2eW53?attach=true
<ogra> cat ${rootmnt}/etc/system-image/writable-paths | while read line; do
<lool> tedg: so built
<lool> tedg: here
<lool> tedg: and ran it
<cjwatson> jdstrand: lxc-android-config
<lool> tedg: and got this ps output:
<lool> phablet   8830 40.5  3.4 263028 65784 ?        Ssl  13:34   0:04      \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml --file=file:///home/phablet/Music/Quelle%20Histoire%20dans%20les%20manuels%3F%20-%2059'53''.mp3 --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop
<lool> tedg: so it looks correct with the fix, but it doens't work
<cwayne> pete-woods: right, so i believe that's what we've used, but i guess we're worried about running an executable from /custom
<ogra> jdstrand, ^^^ scripts/touch in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<cwayne> ssweeny: ^ is that right?
<lool> tedg: might be the ' in the filename
<ssweeny> cwayne, right
<cjwatson> er wait
<cjwatson> jdstrand: sorry, initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<lool> tedg: tried a simpler one, and didn't work either:
<lool> phablet   8937 37.0  3.3 262484 64888 ?        Ssl  13:35   0:04      \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml --file=file:///home/phablet/Music/bilan-et-perspectives-cd-cd-03-monde-de-droite.flac --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop
<ssweeny> cwayne, we should be able to execute from /custom
<ssweeny> scopes can run from there after all
<jdstrand> popey: can you run 'aa-clickhook -f' and then tell me if /var/cache/apparmor fills up?
<cwayne> ssweeny: so then what was matts concern?
<pete-woods> cwayne: okay, so I guess I don't have enough context to understand really, I was expected the new metrics to come from either ubuntu SDK apps, or from the likes of upower, with a distro patch to connect to the C API
<pete-woods> *expecting
<tedg> lool, Do launching the music player from the command line work?
<tedg> Does
<popey> jdstrand: ya
<lool> tedg: I mean, the music-app comes up, but it doesn't launch the file
<lool> tedg: ok, got: unknown option -- file=file:///home/phablet/Music/foo.mp3
<cwayne> pete-woods: so we're working on the customized image for OEMs/Carriers, and we wanted to have custom data sources (fake ones at the moment), that's stuff like '400 verizon to verizon minutes used'
<jdstrand> ogra, cjwatson: the weird thing is that on popey's device, /var/cache/apparmor doesn't get populated on boot. on mine it does. /var/cache/apparmor ends up writable by popey at some point. it feels like there is a race between when the click system hook job is run and when /var/cache/apparmor is rw
<popey> jdstrand: i have every single app from the store installed, if that's interesting/useful
<popey> to know
<jdstrand> I don't know how that would be possible if /var/cache/apparmor is mounted rw in the initrd
<lool> tedg: I think it's qmlscene
<ogra> jdstrand, a0 is it the same device ? b) dod you flash freshly or did you update
<jdstrand> popey: it confirms that aa-clickhook is passing the correct args to apparmor_parser to use the cache
<pete-woods> cwayne: okay, I understand, I guess you are stuck with running a binary of some sort
<cyphermox> asac: ack.
<pete-woods> cwayne: there is a command line interface, although I make no effort to maintain its backwards compatability
<jdstrand> ogra: we both have mako according to Uname: Linux 3.4.0-3-mako armv7l
<ogra> k
<tedg> lool, Okay, but that doesn't effect that merge.  I just got things updated, so I'll check, but I think your fix is good.
<jdstrand> popey: thanks-- can you 'rm -f /var/cache/apparmor/*'
<pete-woods> cwayne: it's really more for testing, though, but I suppose you could hook into it with some bash if this is just to demo stuff?
<jdstrand> popey: you're the one that can reproduce it, so lets get it back into a reproducible state
<cyphermox> davmor2: want to test my package too for the NM fix popey has? more testing is always better.
<cwayne> pete-woods: ah, understood.  just out of curiousity, is there plans to expand that api (like maybe to be able to easily use it from QML+JS)
<popey> jdstrand: yeah, /var/cache/apparmor is empty after running aa-clickhook -f
<cwayne> pete-woods: i think the executable should be fine in this context
<ogra> jdstrand, i wonder if there is code to migrate the persistent rw data on upgrades ... i assume formats of configs of packages might change and want to be transitioned at times
<popey> jdstrand: i have a second phone I can look at too
<pete-woods> cwayne: there are QML bindings being written for it right now
<jdstrand> popey: oh, I thought you said it was populated?
<popey> nope
<cwayne> pete-woods: cool! thanks a lot for the info
<popey> foo wrote there
<popey> it's empty on both phones
<davmor2> cyphermox: I can do you have .debs for it, or is it build from source, debs I have time for
<cyphermox> I have the debs
<pete-woods> cwayne: no problem. glad to help!
<jdstrand> popey: so aa-clickhook didn't add anything to /var/cache/apparmor?
<ogra> jdstrand, popey so it would be intresting to know if it happens for a freshly flashed and wiped devices too
<popey> correct jdstrand
<cyphermox> davmor2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/
<popey> ogra: this is fresh
<jdstrand> ok, then let me look at that then
<popey> i flashed it today
<ogra> popey, right, and jdstrand probably updated
<cyphermox> davmor2: I'll keep testing on my side some more as well
<lool> tedg: ok, so the issue is music-app doesn't support file://
<jdstrand> I did update
<popey> well, i have one that was updated, one that was flashed
<ogra> which would explain the difference
<lool> tedg: it works with --file=/home/phablet/Music/foo.mp3
<jdstrand> I did not flash
<ogra> yeah
<lool> tedg: please happrove the fix I've pushed
<ogra> so you carry some config that popey doesnt have
<tedg> lool, Ah, so change the desktop file to be "%f"
<ogra> (in some of the writable paths)
<jdstrand> popey: did aa-clickhook give any error output?
<popey> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128357/
<tedg> lool, Changing to %f worked to change the command line for me, but it doesn't seem the file opened.
<jdstrand> popey: are those all things you uninstalled?
<popey> i haven't uninstalled anything
<popey> i have everything installed
<lool> tedg: after switching to %f I still see file:// on the cmdline
<jdstrand> popey: right, but it looks like several apps were upgraded
<popey> yes
<jdstrand> cjwatson: question, are hooks run after garbage coolection?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: during what operation?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I'm ending up with dangling symlinks in /var/lib/apparmor/click on unregister, it seems
<lool> tedg: which is to blame, upstart-app-launch or music-app
<tedg> lool, If %f doesn't work, that's upstart-app-launch's fault.  But the music player should support URLs as well.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: well, either garbage collection or unregister (not sure which). also not sure if there is a difference from the hooks point of view
<cjwatson> jdstrand: After, but it shouldn't matter anyway
<tedg> lool, So I guess we need a music player change either way.
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Give me a repro recipe in a bug and I'll look into it, bit swamped
<tedg> lool, Rebooting, but it seems i no longer have adb :-/
<lool> tedg: How did you see the right pathname on the cmdline by switching to %f?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I'm also in the middle of looking into dangling symlinks in /var/lib/apparmor/click/ in a related situation so it may turn out to be the same
<jdstrand> cjwatson: ok-- that isn't popey's problem because click-apparmor just skips them, but I've been meaning to ask you about it. wasn't sure if it was click-apaprmor responsibility to clean the symlink or not
<cjwatson> jdstrand: actually now I come to think of it it could be the same situation
<cjwatson> jdstrand: it's not click-apparmor's responsibility, no
<cjwatson> jdstrand: click-apparmor needs to respond to the file being missing and clean up the profile
<cjwatson> jdstrand: just as any hook does
<tedg> lool, sent a url via url-dispatcher and then did ps -ef
<cjwatson> jdstrand: but the same problem is happening with .desktop files, so after unregistration I'm seeing icons still in the click scope
<jdstrand> cjwatson: oh, we aren't cleaning anything-- we are just skipping it
<cjwatson> jdstrand: you would clean it if the entry were actually missing from the directory
<cjwatson> jdstrand: so once I fix it to remove the directory, this should be fixed, I think
<cjwatson> er, remove the entry
<cjwatson> the link
<jdstrand> oh, I see what you mean
<jdstrand> right if the link dangles, we skip. if the link is missing, we clean
<cjwatson> and the link should never dangle in normal operation
<cjwatson> certainly a bug
<jdstrand> (that is what we do now)
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> cjwatson: do you want the reproducer?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: nah, it's OK
<jdstrand> k
<cjwatson> jdstrand: but a tracking bug would be great
 * jdstrand goes back to popey
<jdstrand> ok
<popey> ☻
<lool> pmcgowan, tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1227677 for music-app .desktop file and URL handling
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227677 in Ubuntu Music App "Doesn't support URLs" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> Hmm, this time I got a "--file="
<tedg> The keyboard is also really messed up.
<jibel> which file formats does the music scope support? only mp3?
<popey> jdstrand: i have to go to a meeting at kids school, will be back later, if you need anything from me, just ping and I'll see when i get back (or comment on bug)
<thostr_afk> lool: is activation of web content working for you?
<lool> thostr_: can you give me a way to test this?
<thostr_> lool: go to home screen, invoke search and enter "wiki:berlin"
<lool> thostr_: can't open battery settings from indicator-power anymore though
<lool> thostr_: oh sorry, cancel that, it launched in the background
<jdstrand> cjwatson: fyi, bug #1227681
<ubot5> bug 1227681 in click (Ubuntu) "dangling symlinks in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227681
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I even gave you a reproducer for upgrades
<thostr_> ted: ^
<lool> thostr_: so with wiki:Paris I'm seeing some results in the dash, then I open a link?
<thostr_> yes
<lool> thostr_: this worked; I saw a productsearchsomething URL then wikipedia
<lool> thostr_: webbrowser launched in the bg since other app was running, but that's know bug
<thostr_> ok, then something is wrong with my system...
<thostr_> lool: tedg: DEBUG: Emitting 'application-start' for APP_ID='ubuntu-system-settings' and URLS='settings://system/battery'
<davmor2> tedg: by the way what has happened to the messaging indicator?  I really miss that now :(
<Guest1225> lool: meeting?
<thostr_> lool: tedg: so system settings get opened in the background, but the power page is not selected
<tedg> davmor2, I think dednick|lunch had a branch to fix that in unity8, not sure if it's landed.
<thostr_> tedg: can system-settings app handle the new url already?
<tedg> thostr_, I'm not sure if mardy has implemented the handling of that url yet.
<davmor2> tedg: nice
<tedg> Uhg, the music app emits too much debugging info to make debugging it on the phone possible.
<jdstrand> popey: can you paste the output of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128432/
<thostr_> tedg: do you have already filed a bug report for system settings? if not I'll do
<jdstrand> popey: (I wish I could reproduce here)
<jdstrand> I could flash grouper
<davmor2> cyphermox: you're gonna hate me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128434/ no 3g.  I'm gonna enable debug and reboot and see what is what then
<cjwatson> jdstrand: thanks
<cyphermox> davmor2: don't even need debug... send me syslog first and I'll look
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128447/
<tedg> thostr_, No, I haven't, but I'll bring up on the settings call that is now.
<thostr_> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1227690
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227690 in ubuntu-system-settings "system-settings app doesn't handle page/setting request properly" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> hi mardy, could you join us for a few minutes on #ubuntu-touch-meeting for a quick discussion on online accounts?
<davmor2> cyphermox: to install, I enabled .writable_image, rebooted, installed using dpkg -i *.deb, then rm .writable_image, then rebooted.  and then magically expected it to work :(  maguro 3g hates me
<cyphermox> davmor2: actually I wonder if the fact that you set it up to be ro again caused issues?
<cyphermox> though I guess not otherwise no RO would work
<stgraber> jdstrand: scripts/touch in the initrd is what's parsing writable-paths and generating a temporary fstab for mountall to process
<Laney> mardy: coming to the hangout?
<davmor2> cyphermox: I set it back to RO so it has a more realistic environment for testing
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> so it's still the same issue... can't explain it
<cyphermox> I'll add some more logging and build a new package, we'll figure out exactly why it fails
<cyphermox> I kind of know why, but I'd like to make certain
<Laney> cyphermox: you too if you have anythign to say
<cyphermox> Laney: not so much... just sad that we don't have bluetooth settings yet
<Laney> ok
<barry> mandel: ping
<mandel> barry, pong
<cyphermox> davmor2: do you have an android device with the same provider to check something?
<cyphermox> davmor2: to go along with that question, are you ever able to connect to 3G with your provider?
<gema> popey: I have an important bug that needs fixing, let me know if it is in your list already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1227691
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227691 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Call will be sent to voicemail if the user has an app in the foreground" [Critical,Confirmed]
<davmor2> cyphermox: I can take the sim out and drop it in my s3 which is where the sim came from, or I can flash this one with android
<davmor2> cyphermox: if I reboot nm it connects
<davmor2> let me try now
<davmor2> cyphermox: so restarting network-manager gives me a connection via 3g,  if you want I can flash android back on and run any tests you want?
<cyphermox> davmor2: no, that was sufficient
<cyphermox> ah, maybe send me syslog again just to see?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, so coreapps still only reside in the PPA is that right?
<davmor2> cyphermox: new syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128504/
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, core community apps yes
<jdstrand> popey: can you paste the output of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128432/
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, there is a qtdeclarative package also coming from there
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, 2 actually
<davmor2> cyphermox: it took two restarts by the way
<cjwatson> sil2100: removed click-update-manager/powerpc, it should hopefully migrate shortly
<mardy> Laney: sorry, was afk
<mardy> dpm: same there :-)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, nemo and grilo right? is that what we want or should they move into the archive?
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! The modification should be merged now in trunk so it should be safe in next releases - thanks for noticing and acting!
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ? seems the grilo package is in saucy, so what else do we pull from that PPA?
<pmcgowan> popey, do you know if any apps are using that grilo package?
<davmor2> popey: now try opening the dialer app,  then open the camera and have that as the active app and then ring your phone
<pmcgowan> or mhall119?
<tvoss> someone pinged me :)
<pmcgowan> I also see poppler in there
<AskUbuntu> Qt Creator reverted back to some previous version | http://askubuntu.com/q/347518
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Right, I think I have two bugs here.  Firstly, system hooks aren't run on GC at all.  Secondly, click hook install-{system,user} don't notice if packages have gone missing and catch up with that by removing the symlinks.
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, let me get back to you on that
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> cool
<Laney> tedg: Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1227690 mean that u-s-s will be passed that settings:// thing as a commandline argument?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227690 in ubuntu-system-settings "system-settings app doesn't handle page/setting request properly" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> So my device isn't showing up in "adb devices" is that off by default now?
<gema> tedg: not that I know of
<gema> tedg: mine shows
<tedg> Laney, If it has a "%u" in its Exec line.  I haven't checked to ensure that.  But yes.
<tedg> gema, Hmm, okay.  Thanks.
<Laney> tedg: It knows how to launch a panel if given its name as an argument
<Laney> e.g. system-settings battery works
<Laney> but not the URL form
<jdstrand> cjwatson: fyi, I just confirmed the dangling symlink on unregister too. I guess that is part of GC, but wanted to mention it (comment in bug)
<anders3408|afk> anyone on that  has been working or debugging on the evdev/hardware buttons  ? specially pwr and volume up and down ?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: right
<cjwatson> ogra,sil2100: click-update-manager should be fine for that metapackage update
<ogra> great
<ogra> i think there was another package from that set to be seeded though
<ogra> sil2100, ^^^
<cjwatson> ogra: actually, sorry, click-update-manager still needs a publisher run
<cjwatson> it's through migration
<ogra> cjwatson, yeah, i'm not that fast anyway ... and have a meeting in 5min
<sil2100> ogra, cjwatson: right, clickmanager-plugin is in release already, but click-update-manager is still pending
<ogra> sil2100, and you want both seeded ?
<anders3408|afk> ogra:  we didnt really get much longer on that issue im having with the reboot thingy, if you have some time it would be nice :)
<cjwatson> ogra: click-update-manager depends on the other
<anders3408|afk> and oh hello :9
<anders3408|afk> :)
<ogra> ah, good
<davmor2> cyphermox: do you need anything else?
<cyphermox> davmor2: nah, I'm building the package now
<ogra> i just remember this morning there were two packages related  to this
<cyphermox> it's going to take a bit, virtualized...
<ogra> aha qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-click0.1
<davmor2> cyphermox: no worries give me a ping even if I'm away, irssi will email me and I'll try it as soon as I can
<tedg> Okay, and I can't reflash without adb... hmm...
<josepht> tedg: did you try killing adb on your host?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ping again
<tedg> Yeah, let me do it again :-)
<pmcgowan> popey, ping
<om26er> when does the music service land ?
<pmcgowan> om26er, maybe next week, tvoss looking into it
<pmcgowan> om26er, or maybe not for release
<om26er> :/ ok. I would want my music playback without any my intervention to tap on screen :)
<tvoss> om26er, we can alternatively whitelist the music app
<kdub> so... in the nexus 4 flicker
<om26er> tvoss, yes, I think that's a fair compromise. though the music app needs to hog less cpu
<om26er> its 10% cpu for pulseaudio and 15% for the qmlscene when music app is running
<om26er> kdub, and what about the screen not going off ?
<kdub> om26er, separate issue
<om26er> kdub, right, sure. Just wanted to know if anyone was working on that already :)
<mhr3_> anyone noticed that upstart is using about 50% cpu when switching pages in the dash?
<kdub> om26er, its in theworks
<om26er> kdub, good to know. thanks
<kdub> but with the flicker, my working theory is that we're not using the hwc that was provided by qcom's code aurora forum
<kdub> i'm not really sure where the hwc came from in the build actually, just looks like 'what works for cm'
<om26er> tvoss, btw the app lifecycle policy got stricter as soon as the light goes off the music app stop, previously it may take 5-6 seconds for it to go down.. making good progress there
<tvoss> om26er, ack, that sounds good
<Ant59> Is it possible to sync my Google contacts to Ubuntu Touch?
<Ant59> How do I write to the filesystem? I can't even install apps currently. It's completely read-only,
<Ant59> Anyone know?
<ogra> Ant59, you use click apps from the UI ... apt isnt supported by default anymore ... you can use it after making the image writable but will use upgradeability then (and it will most likely break at some point)
<ogra> s/use/lose/
<Ant59> Oh I see. I've only just started looking at Ubuntu Touch so I've no knowledge on how the system is intended to work.
<Ant59> Is there an app that will allow me to sync my Google contact?
<Ant59> *contacts
<ogra> i'm not sure that still works, i think google closed donw their api for this
<ogra> sergiusens, ^^^ do you know if that still works ?
<Ant59> Damn :/ I was hoping to use Touch on my Daily Driver for a few days.
<ogra> right, i know there was a way in the past, but i really think google blocked it
<Ant59> Okay fair enoughj
<lool> dholbach: Hey, would you be able to help shepard https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/music-app/lp-1227677/+merge/186568 to landing in lp:music-app?  I'm not sure who to ping, but I think you landed things there recently?  :-)
<lool> pmcgowan tedg: switching music-app to %f ^
<lool> tedg: do you have a bug for the upstart-app-launch thing?
<pmcgowan> lool, did you change it? I asked bfiller
<tedg> lool, No, I haven't filled on.
<tedg> one
<lool> pmcgowan: sorry, yes, it was trivial
<pmcgowan> bfiller, nm lool already did it
<bfiller> pmcgowan, lool : just did MR, it's here https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/music-app/fix-1227677/+merge/186569
<lool> bfiller: I'm sorry
<bfiller> ah, np
<lool> bfiller: let me kill mine
<lool> bfiller: sorry about that
<dholbach> lool, no, not quite
<lool> bfiller, dholbach: Who should we ping to land this?
<lool> bfiller: approved yours; withdrawing mine
<lool> bfiller: (haha just noticed you just had the next merge id  ;-)
<dholbach> dpm, ^ who can land stuff in lp:music-app?
<dholbach> or mhall119 ^
<bfiller> lool: thanks, I'll add it to landing asks
<bfiller> asac: can we get music-app landed after this MR goes through?
<dholbach> danielholm, are you around?
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119 or I can also do it. What needs landing?
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/music-app/fix-1227677/+merge/186569
<cwayne> jodh: ping
<mfisch> jodh: cwayne is seeing an odd error when trying to join an upstart session
<blaroche> ogra, Ant59: i used the google contacts import last night with out problems
<cwayne> mfisch: jodh after i set UPSTART_SESSION, if i do an initctl list it seems ok, but an initctl list-env says "Unknown job: android-tools-adbd"
<blaroche> but, i'm also still on the touch based images..
<ogra> blaroche, ah, cool, can you explain to Ant59 how to do it then ?
<dpm> dholbach, bfiller, music app MP for file urls approved
<blaroche> sure
<ahayzen> bfiller, lool, hey i work on the Music App ... just seen your patch, you say it is 'short term'. So it is best for us to detect if file:// is at the start and then strip it out as required?
<Ant59> Thanks blaroche
<Ant59> I can't seem to find a way that works
<blaroche> adb shell into your device, then su - phablet
<lool> ahayzen: hey!
<blaroche> syncevolution --configure --sync-property "username=********" --sync-property "password=*******" Google_Contacts
<ahayzen> lool, o/
<blaroche> replace your info in ****
<lool> ahayzen: well, I dont know whether the user experience would eventually involve playback of http:// links
<blaroche> after run, syncevolution --sync refresh-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook
<ahayzen> lool, yeah thats wht i was just thinking
<lool> ahayzen: it's probably futuristic, I'm not sure the app is designed for that yet (even if that should be decently doable from QML I guess)
<ahayzen> lool, guess it should be intelligent and know wht to do with file:// and http://
<lool> ahayzen: but it's high priority for us to land this because right now file:// doens't work and that breaks opening music files form dash
<ahayzen> lool, i guess we would want to be able to play tracks from U1
<lool> ahayzen: there are other bugs outside of music-app blocking that too, but we're working on them  :-)
<lool> ahayzen: we dont know what URL we will use for U1 though
<lool> ahayzen: so I suspect it will take some time to figure out, and probably out of scope for 13.10
<ahayzen> lool, yeah, that is more a v2.0 i think
<lool> ahayzen: ack
<blaroche> Ant59: here was the orignal blog post on it: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<lool> ahayzen: note that there's an automatic snapshot of apps into the coreapps PPA when they get top approved (merge proposal status at the top), but we'd rather coordinate the landing if that's ok with you
<Ant59> Cheers. That's what I tried earlier and it failed.
<lool> ahayzen: in which case, what would be awesome is if you could confirm the mp diff is ok with you, comment with an approval (the drop down below the comment), and then we would happrove (top approve) it when landing
<ahayzen> lool, what do u mean?
<Ant59> I guess I'll carry on trying to find out what I did wrong :L
<blaroche> it creates a log file under ~/.cache  you might be able to better find out why it failed
<ahayzen> lool, it should be ok...and dpm approved it :) danielholm is the one who has been working on this area
<Ant59> Okay
<cwayne> ogra: random question, any idea why after joining the upstart session, running initctl list-env gives me Unknown job: android-tools-adbd
<asac> bfiller: not instantanuously, it would auto happen tomorrow
<ogra> cwayne, because thats a system job
<bfiller> asac: ok, added it to the sheet
<lool> ahayzen: cool, thanks
<dpm> lool, is there anything we should be doing differently to coordinate landings? For core apps, we've been using top approvals up until now to get Jenkins to do the landing for us
<cwayne> ogra: but im not trying to do anything with that job.. im just trying to list-env
<cwayne> why is it even looking for it?
<ogra> cwayne, it is in roots env
<ogra> it shouldnt
<cwayne> but im running this as phablet
<ogra> sounds like a bug then
<lool> dpm: unfortunatley, this currently gets them straight into the PPA which is used for image builds; it's a shortcut I hadn't realized existed until this morning
<lool> dpm: I'm not sure whether you can through the pain of asking for landing asks and getting a slot, but that would be nice
<lool> dpm: we're trying to get a tight control of any bit that goes into the image so that we control what lands when, serializing the landings to be able to quickly revert them if that makes sense
<lool> dpm: CI/landing team is getting really good at it now  ;-)
<Saviq> sergiusens, /data is no longer safe between flashes?
<Saviq> sergiusens, what is?
<lool> thostr_, tedg: So do you guys have a bug for the system-settings:// URL bug?  (doens't open battery settings, just settings app)
<ogra> Saviq, /home/phablet unless you flash with --no-backup
<thostr_> lool: yes, I filed one
<lool> thostr_: got it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1227690
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227690 in ubuntu-system-settings "system-settings app doesn't handle page/setting request properly" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> lool, would there be any other way to do this? I.e. for us to get the ability to top approve and get the packages landed somewhere else? E.g. the core apps PPA. It might be a bit difficult to coordinate this for core apps and community developers that are focused on development but not on the release process. I'm more than happy to ensure you can keep tight control on this, but I'd like to discuss a way that doesn't slow down the development of the core
<dpm>  apps
<Saviq> ogra, that's the only safe one?
<tedg> lool, yes, bug 1227690
<tedg> Oh, you got it :-)
<lool> dpm: right; I guess we could have two PPAs or something
<dpm> yeah, that's what I meant
<lool> dpm: not sure we have the bandwidth to do this before a couple of days though
<popey> ogra: next time you flash your phone can you try and confirm bug 1227753 please (I would ask gema / davmor2 but they seem to have broken their phones via bug 1227691 :D )
<ogra> Saviq, there might be other persistent ones ... have a look at /etc/system-image/writable-paths but i cant tell you how size constrained they are
<Saviq> ogra, thanks
<lool> dpm: I completely agree that we should avoid blocking fixes from landing in bzr and a test PPA, completely with you on that
<dpm> we already have the core apps PPA
<ubot5> bug 1227753 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Welcome tour can get stuck "behind" apps on first run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227753
<ubot5> bug 1227691 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Call will be sent to voicemail if the user has an app in the foreground" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227691
<ogra> popey, will test once we have 57
<popey> ta
<lool> dpm: so this would need either an upstream merger config change, or a image build change; we would also need to tell CI/landing team how to copy these
<dpm> lool, let me know which one you think makes sense and I can perhaps help coordinate with the teams affected
<tedg> lool, Uhg, so the issue was that when I updated to get the new versions of everything I downgraded my url-dispatcher from trunk so it sent the URLs wrong.  Now %f works for me.
 * tedg was a little startled by music starting :-)
<lool> asac: could we pull dpm in tomorrow's landing standup to discuss this?
<sergiusens> Saviq, ogra if you flash, that ($HOME), ofono, clicks and network manager are what is saved
<lool> tedg: outside of patching the /usr .desktop file for music-app, what do I have to do to fix it locally so that it opens a file?
<ogra> sergiusens, ah right, so home is the best bet still
<tedg> lool, Makes sure you have URL dispatcher trunk, specifically at least r24 or newer
<lool> tedg: wow it worked
<tedg> lool, It made you jump didn't it!  :-)
<lool> tedg: I dont know how, but I reverted to %u in the .desktop file, probably updated music-app from PPA or was r/o and didn't see the error
<lool> tedg: it works now wit h%f
<lool> tedg: so that's cool, it means we can land this today
<asac> lool: we can have a second slot as well with him
<thostr_> lool:  did the browser/link activation really work for you?
<lool> asac: would you mind adding him there?
<Saviq> sergiusens, thanks
<lool> dpm: we have an end of UTC+2 morning sync (10:30 or so your time)
<ogra> a second slot ? we didnt even have a first one yet :P
<lool> dpm: would be ideal to discuss options with the team
<lool> we're also overrunning the first one  :-)
<lool> ogra: I think this is a meeting slot?
<ogra> ah not image build slot
<asac> lool: what?
<dpm> lool, happy to join if you guys can send me an invite
<lool> asac: 17:57 < lool> asac: could we pull dpm in tomorrow's landing standup to discuss this?
<lool> asac: to discuss switching to two PPAs instead of one for core apps
<lool> asac: so that they can keep landing stuff in bzr and a PPA, but it doesn't go straight to the image
<elopio> doanac, mterry: base class is ready to land. Let me know how can I lock the device, and I'll add the unlock command.
<mterry> elopio, oh right, I got distracted yesterday
<mhr3_> lool, ping?
<asac> lool: invited him
<mpt> What's the name of the Launchpad project for the browser?
<mpt> I can't find it in Google and it doesn't seem to be part of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/
<cjwatson> webbrowser-app I believe
<cwayne> ogra: its looking for android-tools-adbd cus $UPSTART_JOB is set to android-tools-adbd
<lool> mhr3_: pong
<lool> asac: thanks
<katie> mzanetti, i just restarted my phone and your app seems to open fine now...
<katie> i'll let you know if it happens again! :)
<mzanetti> katie: ah ok... might be some issue in unity then
<katie> mzanetti, probably! :)
<mzanetti> katie: let me know how you like it. or how I can improve it design-wise :)
<mfisch> pete-woods: if we want to start some infographic stuff in an upstart job, what event should it start on?
<cwayne> mfisch: i'd probably guess unity8 started
<mfisch> probably a good guess to try
<mpt> Thanks cjwatson
<mfisch> for the record cwayne start on started unity8 works great
<cwayne> mfisch: geat
<cwayne> great*
<drachensun> Alright, I'm pretty close on my port here
<drachensun> now unity and maliit are crashing
<drachensun> the upstart log shows killed by SEGV signal
<drachensun> over and over
<DaNieLo> ciao a tutti, qualcuno italiano?
<drachensun> and /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/maliit is showing __pthread_gettid -2
<drachensun> as is unity
<drachensun> how can I figure out whats causing them to crash?
<oSoMoN> om26er: I’ve been getting a bunch of 404s on autolanding jobs like this one https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/3651/console , can someone from the CI team comment?
<om26er> fginther, ^
<om26er> IRC works but websites won't open for me, hmm
 * om26er reconnects
<cyphermox> davmor2: packages ready, same place
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'll get on it as soon as I finish the bit I'm doing ta
<om26er> fginther, hey
<om26er> fginther, does that error look new ?
<om26er> re: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/3651/console
<fginther> om26er, yes, it was a a result of adding the new autopilot testrunner job
<om26er> fginther, should be fine now ?
<fginther> om26er, It should be fixed, but a lot of jobs crapped out on it
<om26er> ugh :/
<mhr3_> lool, eh, sorry... so we have another issue, we need zeitgeist on the device
<fginther> om26er, I'm trying to rerun the jobs
<mhr3_> lool, and the zeitgeist-core pkg includes two binaries, one of which we do not want to run on the phone (but do on the desktop)
<mhr3_> lool, now that second binary can be disabled by passing an envvar to zeitgeist, but that's not simple as zg spawning relies on dbus activation
<mhr3_> lool, thoughts how to tackle that?
<ogra> could you split it into a separate package ?
<mhr3_> ogra, we could, but i was told that might not be what we want to do at this point, too many people freaking out over changes in pkgs
<mhr3_> lool included? :)
<ogra> well, to me (from a pragmatic phone dev point) we wouldnt want the desktop binary installed to not wate the space :)
<ogra> *waste
<AskUbuntu> checksum validation error | http://askubuntu.com/q/347581
<mhr3_> ogra, it surely is a cleaner solution
<ogra> but yeah, i can imagine that others might not want to have to maintain a package split for that
<ogra> especially that late in the cycle
<anders3408> ogra: damn i need help :) you know none of the hw buttons is working in ubuntu for me, and also the phone has a none removeable battery, then i did by a mistake run adb shell killall5 , and then adb is also killed so i cant adb into it for rebooting :)
<anders3408> that means, black screen with backlight on and no way to reboot it :)
<ogra> you cant hold the powerbutton for an eternity to make it reboot ?
<ogra> that usually works on phones with no removable battery
<anders3408> ill hope so :) normally i can hold vol down and pwr and it reboots to recovery and vol up it reboots to bootloader
<anders3408> ogra:  worked :D
<davmor2> cyphermox: I haz 3g, I will now reboot a few times and ensure I still haz 3g
<ogra> right, there is nothing in ubuntu that would prevent you from this
<ogra> :)
<drachensun> When I was building for my port hybris had some build error with the camera
<ogra> anders3408, volume buttons dont work for nexus either atm
<drachensun> so I replaced the libhybris it was pulling with the latest from github.com/libhybris/libhybris
<ogra> no idea about the power button, usually powerd should detect itg and do its duty
<anders3408> uhm... this gives me the oppotunito to find out what is happening if i reboots, why it fails to mount in android container :)
<drachensun> is that a good idea? or should I not do that?
<anders3408> ogra: it sadly doesnt do that :(
<davmor2> anders3408: are you running with mir enabled?
<drachensun> I thought all the libhybris patches would be going upstream so it wouldn't be a problem
<anders3408> davmor2: mir ?
<ogra> anders3408, right, i dont know why ... sforshee might be able to help you with that
<anders3408> davmor2: im kinda new to ubuntu touch :)
<ogra> davmor2, he just ported to the oppo 5
<ogra> i strongly suspect Mir wouldnt run :)
<anders3408> oh that would be very nice if sforshee or  davmor2 ? can help with that :D
<davmor2> anders3408, ogra: with mir the power button does nothing currently as there was no powerd config for mir (that might of changed)  but that is why I was asking
<anders3408> where is mir enabled if it is ?
<ogra> not sure it landed already, i know that ricmm works on a fix
<anders3408> davmor2:  :)
<ogra> anders3408, there would be /home/phablet/.display-mir
<davmor2> anders3408: I'm with ogra in assuming it isn't
<ogra> it definitely isnt by default
<ogra> so if you didnt put that file there you use surfaceflinger
<anders3408> it is not enabled :)
<anders3408> .display-mir doesnt exsist :)
<ogra> right
<davmor2> cyphermox: 2 out of 2
<ogra> i think your kernel simply doesnt expose the button in a way powerd expects
<ogra> ot powerd doesnt run ... that would be the other option
<anders3408> davmor2: perhaps you have an idea on this one : if i flash the compiled and then the prebuilted then a zip with .rules and .conf in, and boots up, it does that successfully , but 2nd time i boot up, like if i reboot, the lxc container fails to mount (i think) , as syslogs says : init: cannot find '/system/bin/sh', disabling 'qcom-usb-sh'
<anders3408>  and android-chroot says : chroot: failed to run command 'sh': No such file or directory and the sh should be found from /system/bin/sh
<anders3408> but that does work on 1st reboot
<davmor2> cyphermox: 2 out of 3
<anders3408> also system is mounted
<davmor2> anders3408: no idea ogra and sforshee might be able to help you more there
<ogra> anders3408, your container should have an fstb which gets processed on boot
<anders3408> davmor2:  when is sforshee usually on ?
<ogra> that should take care for mounting /system
<davmor2> cyphermox: 2 out of 4 meh looks like once it breaks it hates you
<anders3408> ogra: it also does that fine and from the linux chroot i can see /system/bin and all files, but if i enter android-chroot it fails and says it cant find sh, looked at android-chroot config file, and it does use /system/bin/sh...
<anders3408> perhaps it a permission issue ogra ?
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm going to leave it a few minutes this time
<ogra> did you check the lxc log ?
<anders3408> lxc-android says success.. just checking the rest
<anders3408> and /var/log/lxc/android.log says the same thing as it did on first bootup : No such file or directory - stat(/proc/412/root/dev/lxc/tty2)
<anders3408>  just with another {pid}
<ogra> dholbach, argh ... is there an entry for your seed change on the landing spreadsheet ?
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<mrueg> are there any developments for ubuntu touch with cm 10.2?
<anders3408> mrueg: m7 iirc
<anders3408> unofficial
<lool> mhr3_: can we break the -core package in two?
<davmor2> cyphermox: so that was a good 5 minutes still no joy I'll grab the syslog after tea biab
<dpm> ogra, dholbach, no entry for the seed change, I hadn't seen the e-mail on the ubuntu-phone ML yet
<ogra> dholbach, for each change the respective autopilot tests have to be run on a device with that change in place before merging now
<mrueg> anders3408: thx, i try to make nfc useable and could need a more recent kernel i think
<lool> mhr3_: or add a binary in front of the dbus activated service that read some /etc file telling it whether it's enabled or not?
<ogra> dholbach, if that didnt happen i fear i have to revert it
<dholbach> ogra, understood - dpm: who would we talk to about the autopilot changes
<dholbach> ?
<dpm> dholbach, I think the best person would be fginther
<dpm> he and balloons are our contacts for core apps when it comes to Jenkins and autopilot
<mhr3_> lool, sounds like the /etc solution would anyway require a new pkg?
<cyphermox> davmor2: indeed I didn't make any changes that would affect the behavior
<cyphermox> davmor2: that was really just to add some logging so I get to figure out if it's really what I think it is
<lool> mhr3_: we could add it at image generation time
<lool> mhr3_: like /etc/default/zeitgeist-core with FOO_ENABLED=yes or no
<lool> mhr3_: I dont quite get why we're dbus activating it if we're not using it though
<dholbach> ogra, am I the first on your blacklist now?
<lool> mhr3_: can't we just stop callers?
<ogra> dholbach, lol, nope :)
 * ogra hugs dholbach 
<mhr3_> lool, the daemon itself uses it
<dholbach> ogra, *phew* ;-)
<mhr3_> lool, still it means a change to the pkg, so i think it'll be cleaner to do a proper split
<mhr3_> lool, will didrocks freak out over the split? :)
<fginther> dholbach, what's the context?
<dholbach> fginther, ogra said he would need to reject the seed change of https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-seeds/add-qtgrilo-plugin/+merge/186308 if the autopilot are not run and I wasn't quite sure about the mechanics and the general process - dpm pointed into your direction, he requested the seed change
<dholbach> dpm, according to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy the commit was reverted
<fginther>  dholbach, so you just need to make sure the music-app autopilot tests are run on each merge proposal?
<cjwatson> dholbach: short version: all touch changes landing in the archive until 13.10 need specific approval
<dholbach> cjwatson, ok, understood
<asac> dpm: dholbach: what changes were landed in seed?
<asac> dpm: dholbach: in futgure, please use #ubuntu-ci-eng to coordinate your landings. thanks
<cjwatson> dholbach: this message has been trickling down through the engineering teams but it may not have made it to you
<dholbach> dpm, can you have the conversation with fginther? I don't know much about the music-app or qtgrilo
<asac> dpm: dholbach: in particular get your changes into the spreadsheet before: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<anders3408> davmor2:  you know something about this :
<anders3408> upstart-local-bridge: Failed to bind socket unix:/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge No such file or directory
<anders3408> upstart-local-bridge: Failed to create socket unix:/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge
<dholbach> asac, it was reverted already
<dpm> asac, ok will do
<asac> dholbach: dpm: well, its not reverted technically yet
<asac> would like to know what it is
<dholbach> in the branch
<asac> we could call it a lucky shot by checking if a) its wanted
<dholbach> asac, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-seeds/add-qtgrilo-plugin/+merge/186308
<asac> and b) doesnt break any tests
<ogra> it pulls some other accountmanager plugin in
<dpm> asac, the MP proposal contains the detailed info in the description. In summary: it's needed for the Music app to use mediascanner. It provides the QML bindings to grilo, which is the backend mediascanner uses
<asac> ok... i think we should install and run unity8 as well as camera/gallery and potentially another two or so autopilots
<asac> dpm: right. do you have a phone?
<ogra> account-plugin-ubuntuone
<lool> mhr3_: no, it's fine; we just need to make sure the rdeps are updated to pull the two packages on the desktop
<lool> mhr3_: you need a FFE though
<asac> dpm: we can avoid the backout if you do what i said above and give us a confirm that all is still passing
<dpm> asac, I do have a phone, yes
<asac> dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<mhr3_> lool, can the second pkg be recommended by the first?
<asac> check "Testing berfore submission"
<mhr3_> lool, and sure i'll open FFE bug once i have the split
<dpm> ok
<asac> dpm: but lets galk in the other channel #ubuntu-ci-eng
<viodoe> hello
<dpm> asac, I need to go now. I'll do the testing tomorrow morning and coordinate with you guys
<asac> dpm: then we back it out
<asac> thanks
<lool> mhr3_: Hmm I'd rather not rely on recommends, unless it's in the default config
<asac> unless i can bribe someone for you
<dpm> asac, fine for now, I'll follow the procedure next time
<lool> mhr3_: I guess that could work, but it's not too pretty; depends if it's just temporary or not
<asac> dpm: well it delays the image for two hours and we cant end our day
<lool> that is, if we're going to eventually run the other daemon
<asac> dpm: would be nicer if you woudl stay
<asac> j.k.
<asac> have fun
<lool> mhr3_: sorry, understand too little of the rdeps and the two daemons to comment
 * lool returns to dinner
 * dpm kicks asac and goes to appointment :P
<dpm> see you all tomorrow, cheers
<mhr3_> lool, i'll talk to didier about it tomorrow
<mhr3_> thanks
<lool> mhr3_: he might be on leave, not sure
<mhr3_> oh well, guess it can wait till monday
<anders3408> so bootup it does sees it .... ugh :: input: pmic8xxx_pwrkey as /devices/platform/msm_ssbi.0/pm8921-core/pm8xxx-pwrkey/input/input0
<ogra> anders3408, create a udev rule and link it into /dev/input/ ... might help, not sure
<anders3408> ogra: lemme check , i think i have that one
<anders3408> ogra: in /data/ubuntu/lib/udev/rules.d/70-find5.rules i have ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="input/*", OWNER="root", GROUP="input", MODE="0660"
<ogra> aha
<ogra> you most likely want android_input there as groupname
<anders3408> and it is pasted over to lib/udev/rules.d
<anders3408> ogra:  ahhh yes :D its wrong , in 65-android.rules its named android_input :D
<anders3408> will change it and reflash everything :D
<anders3408> ogra: is there anything that should be changed regarding sdcard ? find 5 has an virtual sdcard thing
<davmor2> cyphermox: so you just want syslog or some other?
<davmor2> cyphermox: syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129283/
<anders3408> should i use phablet-dev-bootstrap -c sourcefolder instead of repo sync when i want to update sources ?
<anders3408> or is it very rare those are updated ?
<plars> davmor2, cyphermox: I'm having this thing where I see rmnet_usb0 come up after a fresh install/network-setup and it gets the default route... ogra said you guys were seeing this too?
<plars> is there a bug# on it?
<anders3408> oh ogra  normally i should see some lines in syslog when it launches those udev rules ?
<ogra> not realy, no
<davmor2> plars: let me dig out my last one
<anders3408> how should i then be able to see if those udev rules has been set  ogra ?
<davmor2> plars: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1226071
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226071 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Maguro: NM indicator says I have 3g, browser says can't find homepage" [High,Triaged]
<ogra> by seeing that the desired devices apprear ?
<anders3408> it does appear in /dev/input/*  ?
<ogra> i think udevadm has a test that producces some output for rules processing
<plars> davmor2: ok, I'm more concerned with why 3g is getting the preference here... I know why I can't get a connection: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1221969
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1221969 in ofono (Ubuntu) "3g data not working with Straightalk (MVNO) SIM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<plars> davmor2: is yours a mvno sim also?
<davmor2> plars: no I'm in the uk, it's my galaxy s3's tmobile sim
<anders3408> ogra:  yes udevadm info /dev/input/event0 :)
<jdstrand> bfiller, tvoss: fyi, filed bug #1227821 and bug #1227824 for trust-store integration for contacts and calendar (and subscribed you)
<ubot5> bug 1227821 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu T-series) "please integrate with trust-store" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227821
<ubot5> bug 1227824 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu T-series) "please integrate with trust-store" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227824
<bfiller> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> bfiller: also filed bug #1227295 for that telepathy access
<ubot5> bug 1227295 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu Saucy) "incorrect object path 'deskop' used in gio/gdbusobjectmanagerclient.c" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227295
<anders3408> and guess what ogra : unable to open device '/sys/dev/input/event0'
<jdstrand> whoops
<ogra> aha
<jdstrand> bfiller: wrong bug
<davmor2> plars: turns out there are still some issues hence the new packages that cyphermox just built to try and add an extra layer of debugging in
<ogra> so fix that :)
<jdstrand> bfiller: bug #1227818
<ubot5> bug 1227818 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "client apps using qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 accesses the /org/freedesktop/Telepathy DBus API" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227818
<tvoss> jdstrand, thx
<bfiller> jdrab: thanks
<jdstrand> there's an address-book-app task too
<jdstrand> np
<anders3408> just as expected , ogra, udev monitor doesnt see the pwrkey press
<mhall119> so I installed version 56, and now I have no datetime indicator
<mhall119> and *still* no message menu indicator
<tedg> bfiller, So I'm adding support for applications who put desktop files in /usr/share/applications to have single instance support (like click packages).  But it requires a key in the desktop file.  Which apps do you expect to stay there and not become clicks?
<bfiller> tedg: webbrowser-app for sure for 13.10
<bfiller> tedg: for the others I need to understand from sergiusens what the status is with converting to click
<bfiller> sergiusens: any update on this?
<tedg> K
<sergiusens> bfiller, hmm, I would of thought you got the management memo
<rickspencer3> bfiller, tedg I thought we deffered moving any more apps to click until after 13.10, but I could be worng
 * bfiller guesses he didn't get the memo
<sergiusens> bfiller, deferred due to changes in testing infra
 * tedg doesn't get memos
<rickspencer3> oops, I didn't know a memo was needed
<bfiller> tedg: so I guess all of them need the single instance support :)
<mhall119> oh, setting the background to a picture from the galler works!
<tedg> rickspencer3, TPS report next time, in triplicate :-)
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, we also decided something about adb at that call, right?
<tedg> bfiller, Heh, cool.  Will do.
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, yeah, only to deliver disabled
<bfiller> sergiusens: are any apps convertered to click yet?
<sergiusens> bfiller, of yours, I have code for camera changes (that allow deb + click), all others need to follow suit
<sergiusens> bfiller, do you want me to get that in for you to use?
<sergiusens> bfiller, or the browser perhaps?
<bfiller> sergiusens: no, sounds like if we are deffering it then lets just leave them all as debs
<bfiller> was just curious if any had landed yet
<sergiusens> bfiller, no, the prereq is to first land our autopilot changes to launch with upstart into the test harness and then use the click test mechanics to not pull the debs
<tedg> Hmm, there are quite  few apps here...
 * tedg should pay attention before he says he'll do something real quick
<sergiusens> tedg, stock ticker, sudoku and dropping letters are click on the image
<tedg> So everything in here that is "-app" in the name?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<sergiusens> tedg, those are debs
<tedg> sergiusens, Correct, I need the debs
<tedg> sergiusens, The clicks get it for free
<davmor2> cyphermox: was the extra debugging useful?
<cyphermox> davmor2: yes, very
<davmor2> yay
<cyphermox> awe_: I'm going to need your insight on that one
<cyphermox> awe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129283/  any idea why ContextManager would get dropped from the values?
<cyphermox> for Interfaces.
<drachensun> I tried to install mir and I got this error Device driver support needs thus be built-in linux image!
<drachensun> its saying there is nothing in /boot/config-touch
<drachensun> what is supposed to be there?
<awe_> cyphermox, one sec... mid conversation with om26er
<drachensun> nothing in *slash* boot *slash* config-touch
<drachensun> ok so with mir, I'm getting a similar error
<drachensun> __pthread_gettid -2
<tedg> bfiller, Okay, I think I got them all.  Ping me if I missed one.
<bfiller> tedg: will do, thanks
<bfiller> I will review
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, hey is your 3g fix landing today(ish)?
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: hopefully yes, but there's one issue with oFono interfaces I'm trying to understand
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, good luck!
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: I now know exactly why the connection fails, just don't know why that happens
<cyphermox> some interface I watch for dbus property changes just disappears for some reason
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, turtles on turtles all the way down
<rickspencer3> :)
<cyphermox> heh
<awe_> cyphermox, are you monitoring the 'Attached' state of the modem?  If the device becomes UnAttached, my guess is that ofono may drop the ContextManager interface
<awe_> cyphermox, I can check this out for you...
<awe_> is this during setup-data-call that it disappears?
<awe_> also, do you have a reproducible test case I can try?
<awe_> cyphermox, you should be able to test this out easily using the ofono scripts
<awe_> just toggle the same switch that NM uses for "enable mobile data" and see if that brings down the ContextManager interface.  I bet it does...
<davmor2> awe_: it's my bug, muhahahahaha!  so just flash the phone with daily-proposed and --no-backup and no 3g on maguro
<awe_> davmor2, we're working on it...  patience please
<awe_> ;D
<davmor2> awe_: :)
<ogra> mterry, you rock !
<mterry> ogra, :)
<tiagoscd> Hey folks, I am getting "Read-only file system" when trying to update/upgrade system
<tiagoscd> Do you know if I need to do some specific change to turn filesystem writable?
<greyback> tiagoscd: this should help you: https://www.stgraber.org/2013/09/05/ubuntu-touch-system-images-now-default/
<tiagoscd> thanks greyback
<ogra> note that this will break after some time
<anders3408> ogra:  so far so good . now when i press pwrkey  and have Terminal app open it prints a ? :9
<ogra> awesome
<ogra> so you have input
<ogra> i guess for the last mile you will actually need sforshee
<anders3408> yes but why a ? :D
<anders3408> ahh  :)
<ogra> heh, no idea
<anders3408> when is he usually on ?
<ogra> US timezone ... might be at plumbers this week though
<ogra> i know many people are
<cyphermox> awe_: it's not dropping the attached state... otherwise I'd also see a message from NM setting the modem as disabled.
<cwayne> alecu: ping
<anders3408> ogra:  uhm... it must be me that are missing something, as the pwrkey is the same as mako
<anders3408> pmic8xxx_pwrkey.kl
<awe_> cyphermox, did you see my comment above?  Do you have a reproducible scenario that I can try?
<cyphermox> nah :(
<cyphermox> davmor2 has that issue
<cyphermox> I haven't been able to reproduce yet
<awe_> log files that I can check out?
<awe_> davmor2, ^^
<awe_> cyphermox, however I can help... please let me know
<davmor2> awe_: those were
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> I'll just keep digging, there has to be a simple reason
<awe_> I have and 2:45, and then I have to go meet w/a state senator to talk about trains
<awe_> ;D
<davmor2> awe_: what other logs did you want?
<ogra> oh !
<ogra> who chopped the ChickenCutlass
<awe_> davmor2, cyphermox is looking at your problem, and I was asking how I could help.
<awe_> davmor2, so far he can't reproduce your scenario
<ChickenCutlass> ogra, I am here
<ogra> ah
<ogra> then that was an imposter :)
<awe_> I was asking him if he could and/or if he had logs for me to inspect...
<ChickenCutlass> ogra, no I am just setting up a bip server
<ogra> ah
<cyphermox> awe_: sometimes I do get it but haven't recently enough to see if ofono has anything to say about it
<ChickenCutlass> ogra, any luck with qtubuntu and others?
<davmor2> awe_: yeah he gave you a paste ubuntu link with them in :)
<davmor2> awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129283/
<ogra> ChickenCutlass, see -ci-eng
<ogra> ChickenCutlass, still wrangling ...
<ChickenCutlass> wow
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<awe_> HMMMMM....
<awe_> davmor2, what kind of phone are you running touch on?
<davmor2> awe_: Maguro
<awe_> there's all kinds of "can't connect to RILD:  Connection refused (111) " messages in your syslog
<awe_> what image, and have you modified it/updated it/customized it?
<racarr> Unpacking replacement lxc-android-config ...
<racarr> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lxc-android-config_0.99_all.deb (--install): unable to make backup link of `./lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link
<racarr> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/lxc-android-config_0.99_all.deb
<racarr> any ideas?
<davmor2> awe_: this mornings let me check the number
<ogra> racarr, re-flash, apt only works marginally on readonly images, even if you make them writable
<racarr> ogra: Ah...ok. Thanks!
<awe_> davmor2, could you delete your syslog from /var/log, and then power the phone down.  Let it sit for a few minutes, then boot it.
<davmor2> awe_: Yeap give me 5
<awe_> your syslog is a) very large
<awe_> b) has many kernel/driver stack traces
<awe_> c) has lots of temperature too high messages
<awe_> in general, doesn't look like a very healthy system
 * awe_ wonders if anyone does syslog inspections these days...
<bryanagee> This channel makes me hungry for sushi. Thanks Google, with your stupid codenames... =)
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox : new syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129653/
<alecu> cwayne: pong
<awe_> cyphermox, one other thing to consider is ofonod crashing.  That would make the interface go away for sure
<awe_> davmor2, thank you sir
<davmor2> awe_: pleasure
<awe_> davmor2, looks like pulseaudio is continually crashing on your device
 * davmor2 shakes his fist at lenart 
<awe_> now now, lennart doesn't maintain PA anymore.  More likely fist shaking should be aimed at SoC guys
<awe_> and the poor manner they play with ALSA
<drachensun> I installed mir with the dist upgrade
 * popey returns
<drachensun> is there a way to roll it back?
<popey> asac: / ogra do we have an image to test?
<ogra> popey, nop
<davmor2> awe_: I know but lenart seems to get blamed for everything nowadays, I didn't want him to feel left out :)
<popey> ogra: kk
<davmor2> awe_: so is pa causing the issue with the 3g modem or is that another issue all together?
<asac> popey: not before tomorrow :)
<awe_> davmor2, sorry got distracted for a moment on another channel
<awe_> let me get back to the log
<awe_> cyphermox, davmor2: here's the end of davmor2's latest pastebin
<awe_> you see the ContextManager disappear, then a bunch of kernel messages
<awe_> davmor2, did the machine freeze, or suspend?
<awe_> is there anything else in the syslog now?
<awe_> ( ie. more ofonod messages or NM messages past 19:31:57? )
<davmor2> one second
<awe_> davmor2, does this happen every time your reboot?
<daker> does anyone know how i can fix this : "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': " ?
<davmor2> awe_: Yeap I never have 3g on the whole after a flash or a reboot,  I always have to restart network-manager to get 3g
<awe_> if ofonod is crashing, I was told we don't yet have working crash reports happening.  So the only way we can verify is to check for crash files, or visually inspect the PID of ofonod before/after to see if it's being re-spawned
<awe_> davmor2, ok
<bfiller> tedg: where is the messaging menu? hasn't been showing up in the build for days now
<tedg> bfiller, unity8 bug.  It's fixed, not sure on release status.
<bfiller> ok
<bfiller> boiko: ^^^
<awe_> also... did you see my question above about whether there's anything else in syslog past the timestamp I mentioned above?  Do you see what I'm talking about when you look at the pastebin?
<bfiller> Saviq: any ideas on this?
<bfiller> when unity8 fix for messaging menu will land
<Saviq> bfiller, it's stuck in "asking"
<Saviq> like everything is
<bfiller> love it
<Saviq> bug #1225017
<davmor2> awe_: this is everything after 19:31:57 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129725/
<ubot5> bug 1225017 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator missing from indicator bar" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225017
<Saviq> bfiller, merged Tuesday
<boiko> WebbyIT: ^
<awe_> davmor2, what happens if you run: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<awe_> does it every output anything more?
<WebbyIT> boiko, uau, thanks
<awe_> also could you check to see if ofonod is running?
<awe_> davmor2, actually if ofonod crashed, we'd see all the init messages again
<awe_> can you do anything else with the phone in this state?  ie. can you make a phone call?
<awe_> davmor2, I know it's probably late for you now.  If you want, we can book some time in the morning to do a hangout with myself and cyphermox
<awe_> and try to debug your problem live
<davmor2> awe_: tail -f /var/log/syslog is just adding 1 extra line every minute or so that is already at the bottom of the last pastebin
<davmor2> awe_: yeah that's great
<davmor2> awe_: just ping with a time and place :)
<awe_> davmor2, does 2 UTC work for you?
<awe_> cyphermox, ^^
<cyphermox> awe_: I don't think ofono is crashing, like you said, we'd see a whole lot of messages, including some from NM that ofono is no longer on the bus
<lool> alecu, ralsina: Arond?
<fortunecookie> how can i run "ubuntu for android"? no dowanload is on official ubuntu site
<awe_> davmor2, can you make phone calls with the phone in this state?
<davmor2> awe_: yeah that is fine
<awe_> davmor2, ok
<davmor2> awe_: yeap
<awe_> I'll book it in gcal
<popey> fortunecookie: no, we haven't released UfA
<cyphermox> 2UTC tonight?
<fortunecookie> oh
<awe_> davmor2, oops
<awe_> cyphermox, oops
<fortunecookie> woops
<awe_> I meant 14:00 UTC tomorrow
<cyphermox> you mean 14UTC?
<cyphermox> ah
<awe_> w00t
<davmor2> :D
<cyphermox> yes, that works :)
<davmor2> awe_: yeah that is what I figured you meant
<fortunecookie> ubuntu touch vs. firefox os, which is better?
<awe_> davmor2, can you do one more thing?  After you get the phone in that state, can you add the output of the following command to the bug ( there is a bug, right? )?
<awe_> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<popey> fortunecookie: you're asking in an ubuntu channel?
<davmor2> awe_: will do :)
<awe_> cyphermox, we need to fix the apport scripts for ofono so that all this stuff gets grabbed automatically
<alecu> lool: hi
<davmor2> fortunecookie: after seeing how you have to answer a call on a FF phone Ubuntu
<davmor2> right night all
<cyphermox> awe_: if you want to do this I would suggest fixing the ofono scripts to support unicode
<cyphermox> they fail badly on my devices due to my provider having an é in the name
<awe_> the test scripts?
<awe_> dey be python
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> but dey still crash :)
<ralsina> lool: yes, I think alecu is also
<awe_> cyphermox, file a bug, I can look into fixing them.
<cyphermox> there is some parsing that happens, I'll provide a bug
 * awe_ thinks sergiusens is a python wizard
<awe_> cyphermox, thanks dude
<lool> ralsina, alecu: So trying to promote the scope from the unity-daily PPA into saucy
<lool> ralsina, alecu: But it didn't have just your change but another change which requires libunity
<ralsina> lool: whoa
<lool> ralsina, alecu: Do you guys know about the impact of the libunity change, e.g. would it need other packages, would it break anything?
<ralsina> lool: let me make sure alecu is getting this
<ralsina> lool: because I don't know, myself
<lool> alecu: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=libunity&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<lool> alecu: and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=unity-lens-applications&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<lool> alecu: see how there are other changes there?
<lool> alecu: these were picked up from upstream bzr branch
<alecu> lool: I see
<lool> alecu: do you know about these other changes?  what they depend on, whether they are safe etc.?
<lool> alecu: and did you test the binaries?
<alecu> lool: sorry, I don't know about these other changes. It was my first branch against unity-lens-application.
<alecu> lool: I did test these changes with autopilot, though
<lool> alecu: ok
<cwayne> alecu: hey, i was wondering if you had an updated click pkg for qr-code that i could use to test something out?
<alecu> cwayne: I can upload a 0.3 with no changes, if you just need to test.
<alecu> cwayne: I made the qr-code app just to test click updates myself :P
<cwayne> alecu: that'd be helpful :)  we're using it just to test preinstallation to /custom/click
<cwayne> i suppose i could just pull the source bump the version and build it too
<alecu> cwayne: sure. Alternatively, I can send you the older versions I'm using: 0.0.1 and 0.1
<alecu> cwayne: I usually install an older one on my device, and then try updating from the 0.2 in the store
<cwayne> alecu: that makes sense, but we have 0.2 pre-installed and it's actually a bit of a PITA to make a new custom tarball with an older version, so i'll just bump it :)
<cwayne> alecu: is the code in a branch somewhere?
<alecu> no, let me push it now.
<alecu> cwayne: lp:~alecu/+junk/qr-code
<alecu> cwayne: should I upload 0.3 to the store as well?
<cwayne> alecu: hm, that may actually be helpful
<lool> alecu: do you see the preinstalled clicks after installing your scope?
<alecu> lool: I saw them yesterday. Should I check with today's image?
<alecu> lool: are you just installing the .debs from the archive urls you pasted above?
<lool> alecu: that would be good
<lool> alecu: from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/7.1.0+13.10.20130919.3-0ubuntu2 actually
<lool> armhf build
<alecu> ack
<lool> alecu: I'm flashing this too
<alecu> cwayne: I've uploaded 0.3 to the store, should be available as soon as it's reviewed.
<cwayne> alecu: thanks!
<lool> alecu: what's the autopilot testsuite you ran again?
<alecu> lool: unity8
<alecu> lool: I ran it on the device, from adb shell
<lool> alecu: ok
<alecu> lool: I'm running your package on my device, it seems to show every app installed and hides the duplicates
<lool> alecu: including preinstalled ones?
<alecu> I'm checking with /home/phablet/.local/share/applications
<lool> alecu: like dropping letters
<alecu> lool: yes
<lool> alecu: check with the shell though
<alecu> I've installed your package, and rebooted
<lool> alecu: ok; that's good to hear, must have screwed my device
<lool> alecu: BTW I see bugs like app icon doens't appear after install
<lool> alecu: is this known?
<alecu> lool: yes: I'm checking in the dash, and comparing with the list of preinstalled apps in .local/share/applications
<alecu> lool: for which app?
<lool> alecu: click list as phablet to list the click packgaes you have installed
<alecu> lool: there are some apps with broken icons in the store
<lool> alecu: no, with icons
<lool> alecu: I have to reboot to see them
<alecu> lool: ah, yes: that is known: pad.lv/1217461
<lool> right
<lool> alecu: everything worked for me, modulo the reboots
<lool> alecu: this is something I'd like us to test: install some clicks, reinstall image (keeping a backup), check if the clicks are still there with icons and working
<lool> alecu: I suspect this is the issue I was seeing before i reflashed
<lool> anyway
<lool> alecu: not blocking this landing, just sharing
<alecu> rickspencer3: in the Franglish app, the Franglish.desktop file has "Icon=qmlscene", so the icon looks empty after installing. I think you should put the filename of a png there, like "Icon=franglish.png"
<popey> alecu:     "lint_vcs_files": "found VCS files in package: .bzr"
<popey> (your package)
<alecu> popey: thanks :-)
<rickspencer3> alecu, yeah, Iv'e gotten this feedback
<popey> np
<rickspencer3> alecu, as soon as click package updates are available in the image, I'll update it :)
<alecu> rickspencer3: I like that way of sending pressure my way :-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> not meant as pressure
<rickspencer3> alecu,  I thought there was an updater app that was already to go into the image?
<alecu> yes, our team is working on that :-)
<ralsina> rickspencer3, alecu: yes there is, status INARCHIVE
<rickspencer3> niiiiice
<rickspencer3> ralsina, ok, so I'll try it out tomorrow by updating franglish
<ralsina> cool
<rickspencer3> then when the infographic api is ready, I'll update it again :)
<rickspencer3> ralsina, next image should be a big one for you?
<ralsina> yeah
<rickspencer3> sweet
<ralsina> hopefully sweet ;-)
<rickspencer3> ralsina, it will be sweet :)
<rickspencer3> "Amazing"
<popey> hah
<ralsina> rickspencer3: http://i.imgur.com/VcdAFNV.jpg
<ralsina> and in that note, school run!
<alecu> hmm.... I've updated my ubuntu-sdk and the .click that gets built still contains all of the .bzr folder.
<mterry> cwayne, a unity8 version with the background change just hit saucy.  it'll be available for actual use soon
<cwayne> mterry: <3 thank you for the update!
<cwayne> is the actual ability to change it via an upstart job still waiting on the lightdm stuff?
<mterry> cwayne, is the upstart running as root or the user?
<cwayne> mterry: we were trying to do it as a user job
<mterry> cwayne, yah that's blocked on lightdm.  We're getting closer to landing that though
<mterry> cwayne, they are testing the branch again
<cwayne> mterry: great news, thanks
<alecu> popey: this is why my click had the .bzr folder: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1227896
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227896 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Click packages must not include VCS files" [Undecided,New]
<asac> jdstrand: so the apparomore thing you wanted to land
<asac> jdstrand: is that the thing for click package autopilot support?
<jdstrand> asac: no
<jdstrand> asac: was there a question surrounding that? click-apparmor does what they need. I do have a todo to get back to them on a tigher apparmor rule than what they are using, but they shouldn't be blocked on me
<asac> doanac: ^^
<doanac> thomi: does this mean we can land your click branch as-is right now?
<jdstrand> (click-apparmor supports --include=PATH in 0.1.8-- uploaded that a couple weeks ago)
<jdstrand> doanac, thomi: are the instructions in the email still valid?
<daker> QUESTION : does any have idea what this means "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all' ?
<daker> anyone*
<asac> thomi: hey ho ... do you think your part of click package autopilot testing story is done? or do we need to schedule a meeting at a time where you can attend :)?
<cjwatson> alecu: also bug 1223640
<ubot5> bug 1223640 in click (Ubuntu) "Version control meta directories should be filtered out" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223640
 * cjwatson leaves comments to link those two bugs; they aren't quite dups
<cjwatson> daker: I think that means you have architecture: "all" in your manifest (indicating architecture-independence) but your package contains compiled code and thus should be architecture: "armhf"
<davmor2> awe maguro
<cjwatson> daker: (though this is going to change anyway - the use of architecture: is in advance of it actually being specced properly)
<daker> cjwatson: i have armhf on the manifest http://paste.ubuntu.com/6130131/
<cjwatson> daker: oh, don't know then
<daker> cjwatson: and popey wont approve the update if the package doesn't passes the script test
<cjwatson> rightly so
<lool> ralsina, alecu: New -proposed image published
<lool> ralsina, alecu: only one version of the launchers (yeah!), had update manager app (yeah!), but it has no icon (booh!)  ;-)
<lool> alecu, ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-update-manager/+bug/1227910
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227910 in click-update-manager (Ubuntu) "No icon" [Undecided,New]
<AskUbuntu> how users will to get ubuntu for phones? | http://askubuntu.com/q/347705
<mfisch> barry: you still online? I had a question on the update client
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-20
<tinti> hi there
<tinti> is there any wiki containing the documentation for ubuntu touch
<ralsina> lool: oh, geez. I suppose it will be easy to fix once we get an icon.
<tinti> hi I have been able to replace ubuntu touch kernel with my onw kernel yay!
<barry> mfisch: hey, i'm back for a bit
<mfisch> barry: still back? now I'm back
<barry> mfisch: for a little bit
<mfisch> tinti: there is a wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<mfisch> barry: well lets just chat tomorrow, I think I have a way to do what I want without changing the updater code
<barry> mfisch: cool.  i'm around all day tomorrow so feel free to ping me
<mfisch> barry: sure
<tinti> mfisch: thanks I will follow it :)
<coalwater> I was able to install ubuntu touch on my phone, but it boots with a black screen, i could `adb shell` on it, and it seems that it doesn't mount the drives cause there's no fstab, and just stops there, what can i do ?
<tinti> coalwater: ubuntu touch runs adb?
<tinti> I thought it was only meant for android
<tinti> coalwater: are you able to do adb shell?
<coalwater> tinti: yea, it starts a busybox, with an ubuntu version in the welcome message
<tinti> with some initramfs?
<coalwater> "BusyBox v1.20.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.20.0-8.1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<tinti> oh no
<tinti> over adb right
<coalwater> yea
<tinti> what does mount gives you?
<coalwater> only basic stuff
<coalwater> let me get it
<coalwater> look this post should answer most of ur basic questions http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45751765&postcount=112
<tinti> can you check your /proc/cmdline
<tinti> maybe you are booting on the wrong partition
<coalwater> 1 sec
<coalwater> console=null androidboot.hardware=qcom androidboot.emmc=true hw=6
<coalwater> tinti: sorry disconnected for a sec there, did you get the cmdline ?
<tinti> cat /proc/cmdline
<tinti> my on ubuntu touch I was booting in mmc1 and it should be mmc2
<coalwater> tinti: ok i guess that
<coalwater> that's a no, console=null androidboot.hardware=qcom androidboot.emmc=true androidboot.battchg_pause=true hw=6
<tinti> you should have a root=/dev/something no?
<coalwater> tinti: in what? cmdline ?
<tinti> yes
<tinti> I think
<coalwater> no idea, don't really know what that file is for
<coalwater> anyway, can i mount stuff manually and continue the boot somehow ?
<tinti> dunno
<coalwater> tinti: ok, thanks :D
<lool> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<diwic> lool, hi, I'm not sure what the current protocol is, but do you mind if I upload alsa-lib and pulseaudio to fix audio on Nexus 10 ?
<diwic> (and I actually need sponsoring from ogra or someone else for alsa-lib)
<lool> diwic: hold on, OTP
<lool> diwic: you need a landing ask for this
<lool> diwic: do you have bug ids or branches or debdiffs somewhere?
<diwic> lool, branches, yes
<diwic> lool, but I'd like to have a final look at them before upload. Just checking the procedures with you first
<diwic> lool, anyway, the changes should be very low-regression for other devices than N10
<drachensun> Maliit and Unity8 are dying over and over with "Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config"
<drachensun> I'm not sure what this config is or where it should go
<drachensun> I have checked and the libraries are in place and the kernel modules are loaded
<lool> diwic: ack, cool
<lool> diwic: added as last row of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<lool> diwic: in landing asks
<lool> diwic: I'd like to get it in fast, what we need next are details of the debdiff/bzr branches, a reviewer, lists of tests you have run and that should be run once these are landed in an image
<lool> diwic: when that's ready, it can go in quickly
<lool> since it's a low risk change
<drachensun> ogra: Hey, any thoughts oh what to do for "Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config" in maliit and unity?  I think I am really close to having this thing working
<diwic> lool, ok, let's start with alsa-lib then: branch: lp:~ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-lib/ubuntu
<diwic> lool, tests; I don't have a N10 unfortunately, but it was working on the sprint last week when I had access to one
<diwic> lool, suggested test; not much really, it depends on the PulseAudio change too, to have any significant effect
<Namidairo> drachensun: make sure you have the boardconfig pointing to the correct egl.cfg, make sure you didn't screw with that... and make sure your vendor files have gone in.
<Namidairo> then hug a capybara for luck
<drachensun> namidairo: Ok, where is the boardconfig?
<Namidairo> in your device tree
<popey> asac: ogra tested 57 on mako, seems good.
<drachensun> Namidairo: Everything from Android is there, I took the egl.cfg file and copied it over the linux /etc too in case it was looking for that
<drachensun> all the EGL libraries should be in the Android container though right?
<Namidairo> aye
<Namidairo> I mean, arrrrrrrrr...
<drachensun> is it talk like a pirate day?
<drachensun> wow, I guess it is
<lool> diwic: would you mind staging binary packages of alsa-lib, either with ~ppa or with the target version number in the daily-build PPA?
<lool> diwic: and of pulseaudio
<lool> diwic: or in your own PPA
<lool> diwic: In fact, I think this would be the easiest: create a PPA with them, upload them there, test the binaries by upgrading to them from an installed image on the devices where it's relevant, once the slot is open we copy the binary + source packages from that PPA to archive
<drachensun> ok, how can I run strace on maliit-server or unity? They want to crash before my real problem because I'm on them over adb
<diwic> lool, "test the binaries by upgrading to them from an installed image on the devices where it's relevant" <- I can't do this myself
<diwic> because I don't have an N10
<drachensun> is there a way to direct them to the right display from the prompt?
<drachensun> in nemo seems like I could pull display:=0
<lool> diwic: ok, prepare the binaries and get someone to test them I guess  :-)
<lool> diwic: and you probably want to test on the device you have to see they don't cause a regression
<lool> diwic: sorry, this is all a bit heavy but we're trying to have super precise testing of the binaries that will be copied to the image
<ogra> popey, great, i'll test in ~1h ... landing meeting first
<popey> cool
<ogra> bah
<ogra> not all tests did run on mako
<ogra> ah, unit8 it was
<lool> dbarth: just to confirm, cordova-ubuntu-2.8 and ubuntu-html5-theme were seeded in the *sdk* touch seed and not in the touch seed which is currently what goes in the image
<lool> dbarth: sdk is what's used to build the ubuntu-sdk meta package that people install on their machines
<lool> dbarth: we should fix this to have sdk-runtime, sdk dependency on sdk-runtime, and sdk-runtime pulled on image
<lool> dbarth: but anyway currently unseeded in images
<dholbach> jdstrand, so daker uploaded his app rad.io again with "architecture": "armhf" in the manifest, still the review tool complains - do you know what to do?
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<lool> dbarth: so we've missed unity-webapps-qml when publishing stuff for yesterday's image build
<lool> dbarth: how bad is it?
<lool> dbarth: could you tell me what's broken without it, and what we get by updating it?  I think we could it today
<lool> dbarth: also, it seems no test failed despite this was missing, so it sounds like we miss tests  :-)
<dpm> lool, asac, you guys invited me to the "landing task force standup" to discuss moving the core apps to a staging PPA to prevent direct landings, but it seems the standup is not today but it was yesterday? I'm fine waiting for another week to discuss the changes, but perhaps this might be more urgent for you guys?
<lool> dpm: it was today too, not sure why you're not there
<lool> dpm: hold on, pinging asac
<dpm> I only got the invite for the yesterday one
<lool> dpm: ok, asac moving the invite to a shared calendar and adding your for monday
<lool> best not to discuss possible new infra changes on friday, we'll have forgotten by monday  ;-)
<dpm> lool, sounds sensible, thanks :)
<dbarth> lool: just reading
<dbarth> lool: unity-webapps-qml is not in the image? or the new version
<dbarth> lool: unity-webapps-qml is required to run any of the new webapps we have in click
<dbarth> it's what contains our shell integration in particular
<lool> dbarth: the new verison isn't
<dbarth> ah, pfeww
<lool> dbarth: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<dbarth> hmm, so we miss support for the new flags that improve the experience
<dbarth> it doesn't break things, but would be nice to upload next
<dbarth> i'll add a line in the asks tab if you want
<lool> dbarth: that would be nice, thanks
<lool> dbarth: which autopilot covers this?  (as in, if it passes we didn't break anything)
<dbarth> lool: that's what i need vrruiz to confirm; hang on
<dbarth> lool: unity-webapps-qml-autopilot; is that what you need as a ref?
<dbarth> or a job?
<lool> dbarth: yup, thanks
<lool> dbarth: it doesn't seem we run these now sadly http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4356/
<lool> dbarth: is there any reason these shouldn't be run as part of image testing>
<lool> psivaa: around?
<lool> psivaa, plars: Would you mind checking where we run unity-webapps-qml-autopilot at merge time, and adding it to the image tests?
<dgsgsdg> #hello
<popey> hi
<dgsgsdg> do you have a youtube install video?
<lool> dbarth: if you have other autopilots for things that are in the image but aren't run in image testing or during upstream merging, please ping psivaa + plars and get them added  :-)
<diwic> lool, do you have a good suggestion for a PPA (or can you create one)? I just realized that if add one for myself, it is not armhf enabled
<popey> diwic: amanzi-team/testing perhaps? AIUI bfiller mentioned that it is used ad-hoc when armhf builds are needed
<diwic> popey, hmm, amanzi-team looks like a very secret team to me (i e no access)
<popey> awwww
<popey> Mirv may have one secreted somewhere
<diwic> popey, but maybe I can delete all packages in ppa:phablet-team/pulseaudio
<ogra> diwic, arent you in canonical-arm-dev ?
<ogra> there is a PPA
<diwic> popey, the stuff in there is obsolete anyway
<diwic> ogra, seems I'm not
<diwic> ogra, there are no signs of that team in launchpad.net/~diwic/+participation
<drachensun> Namidairo: rules out my lxc-android rules didn't get copied right, so /dev/pvrsrvkm didn't have the right permissions
<drachensun> turns out I mean
<drachensun> ugh, its so late
<drachensun> but now just the sensor service seems to be holding things up
<pstolowski> Saviq: hey! I've just MPed a small enhancement - https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/canned-queries/+merge/186594
<ogra> diwic, let me add you then :)
<ogra> diwic, done
<diwic> thanks
<diwic> ogra, oh, that team...I think I let it expire like a while ago because I wasn't doing much arm stuff right then, and it caused a lot of build failure emails in my inbox
<Laney> that PPA is useful
<asac> Saviq: hey
<asac> Saviq: are you awake or US timezone?
<Laney> mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#phone-storage what is "Other files"?
<Laney> mpt: Also can I display "Calculating" for all of the values while they're being worked out?
<Laney> or a spinner or something
<AskUbuntu> How do I un-install / remove a click package | http://askubuntu.com/q/347879
<kgunn> asac i went ahead and updated the landing sheet last night, altho our mp for api change is still hung up on a ci failure for amd64 robert_ancell and i think it''d still be good to land what we have
<asac> kgunn: can you check if your stuff is already there: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> ?
<asac> guess search for === mir ===
<asac> and
<asac> === mirslave ===
<asac> thats basically what is staged and ready for landing
<asac> tvoss: err...
<asac> tvoss: how do i install the music-hub?
<asac> i only see libs
<asac> guess thats a null op?
<tvoss> asac, yup, at least on trunk
<tvoss> asac, if you want to have an automatically starting executable, you have to wait for me to push out the upstart configuration
<asac> ok so its a null op
<asac> good
<asac> then we just punt it through
<asac> tvoss: i assume we need to see landings on qt etc. first?
<asac> right
<asac> dont bother
<asac> just wondered if i am missing something with this package
<drachensun> so close.........
<drachensun> E/SurfaceTextureClient( 2268): queueBuffer: error queuing buffer to SurfaceTexture, -32
<drachensun> E/IMGSRV  ( 2268): :0: UnlockPostBuffer: Failed to queue buffer 0x4d5b0694
<tvoss> asac, both in parallel would be best
<tvoss> asac, nope, from trunk, it's mostly an interface spec
<asac> kk
<asac> good that its in the archive though
<drachensun> I think its trying to show an image, everything in the adb and console looks like its running
<drachensun> but I'm getting nothing on the LCD
<davmor2> Morning all
<kgunn> asac: says it failed and gives possible reasons...is there a way to know details?
<kgunn> asac: nvmd...at least i see experiemental ppa has a i386 failure
<asac> kgunn: where are you looking at? what do i need to search for on that page?
<kgunn> asac: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150875268/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.mir_0.0.10%2B13.10.20130920.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<drachensun> should surfaceflinger be running a root? or system
<asac> kgunn: ok well.. those are your own build time tests from what i can see
<kgunn> asac: yep
<timppa> hi, is there currently a bug open on mobile data connections not working on mako?
<drachensun> I guess I'm the only one who has gotten the surface texture error?
<pete-woods> does anyone know if there's some kind of apparmor / security policy type thing required to access the phone's microphone now? HUD's voice input seems to have stopped working, and other commands like parec don't work either
<diwic> pete-woods, parec should work. On what device?
<asac> oSoMoN: when can we get a replacement for this test_shoot_disable test?
<asac> oSoMoN: :)
<asac> i think omer was discussing that
<oSoMoN> asac: gusch, I guess that’s a question for you ^^
<oSoMoN> asac: I recall seeing a discussion by e-mail about this failure, and interestingly it seems it’s failing earlier in the test than where the potential problem was
<oSoMoN> asac: which only confirms that this specific test really needs some love
<asac> oSoMoN: its a known bad test
<asac> so... please help so this problem goes away somehow :)
<oSoMoN> asac: yep, the question is how to turn it into a known good test
<oSoMoN> asac: will do, will coordinate with gush on this
<asac> right. it should be in your interest
<asac> your merge prooposals should fail all the time on camera
<asac> or 2 out of 3
<asac> if we dont run the tests, we should do that to remind you :)
<pete-woods> diwic: this is on a nexus 10, although I have reports it doesn't work on other devices
<pete-woods> diwic: while paplay does not work, aplay does work
<davmor2> ogra: okay what's new in phablet tools today?  It's like each day there is a new phablet-tools to install :D
<gusch> asac oSoMoN I take a look at the test - I thought omer was takeing care
<ogra> davmor2, only test improvements
<asac> gusch: yueah. just ended up bouncing again because of that
<asac> gusch: are you running those tests during merge? or were those disabled?
<davmor2> ogra: ah okay, 57 here we come
<oSoMoN> gusch: I added a couple of comments to the bug report (bug #1227373)
<ubot5> bug 1227373 in camera-app "test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable autopilot test failure" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227373
<oSoMoN> and I assigned it to you, too
<gusch> asac: there is not a lot of development happening in camera-app (and not even from me)
<diwic> pete-woods, I'm just working on the Nexus 10 today. If it weren't for the new uploading process, the fix would already be in.
<diwic> pete-woods, it should work on the other three devices already (Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4, Nexus 7).
<davmor2> popey: can I get a +1 for https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1228082 the bug from yesterday I forgot to file
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228082 in camera-app "Maguro: Camera app seems to restart on app switching" [Undecided,New]
<diwic> pete-woods, hey, btw, that makes you an excellent candidate for testing my stuff before it goes in. :-)
<pete-woods> diwic: sounds good to me!
<diwic> pete-woods, because I don't have a Nexus 10 here
 * popey looks
<diwic> pete-woods, if could you do that testing today, that would be great - just wait for alsa-lib and pulseaudio to finish building in the ppa, then use PA and alsa-lib from that ppa and confirm that it resolves the issues on Nexus 10
<davmor2> ogra: I just got this Unable to open MTP device '[usb:003,009]' on the desktop
<ogra> davmor2, hmm, that should be gone with my last changes
<popey> davmor2: done
<ogra> davmor2, file a bug, seems we still have a race somewhere
<pete-woods> diwic: which PPA?
<davmor2> ogra: this is image 57, and it wasn't shutting down it was firing back up,  the nautilus window didn't open like it normally does I got that instead.  /me hopes that all made sense but I will file a bug for you :)
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<ogra> davmor2, yeah, gvfs gets insane if it finds an mtp device but no mtp server on the other end
<ogra> since a normal user doesnt have the permissions to set the mtp property for the usb device it is a bit tricky to not have a race between the system job and session job for mtp
<davmor2> ogra: no worries,  what am I filing the bug against by the way?
<ogra> mtp
<ogra> there s a source package with that name
<ogra> i think we should move the property setting to a debus service
<ogra> you can mentin that in the bug
<ogra> *mention
<diwic> pete-woods, ppa:phablet-team/pulseaudio
<pete-woods> diwic: cool, thanks, will get on that!
<davmor2> ogra: apparently not https://bugs.launchpad.net/mtp
<davmor2> ogra: nevermind I found it
<ogra> :)
<diwic> pete-woods, the builds have not finished yet
<pete-woods> diwic: I understand, arm build estimated 4 hours away :O
<mardy> zsombi: hi! Is Jenkins still failing?
<zsombi> mardy: yep :(
<mardy> zsombi: any ETA? Is someone working on it?
<cjwatson> pete-woods,diwic: I can fix that
<zsombi> mardy: no ETA, QA works on it
<diwic> cjwatson, many thanks
<zsombi> mardy: we have LOADS of MRs pending because of CI and autolanding
<davmor2> ogra: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bug/1228090 tada
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228090 in mtp (Ubuntu) "Maguro: On reboot post flash I got an error from mtp on the desktop" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> diwic,pete-woods: should be starting shortly
<rickspencer3> ogra, not sure what you guys did, but I just realized how much the battery life on my nexus 4 has improved
 * rickspencer3 assumes the power indicator is not crashed :)
<ogra> rickspencer3, coincidence i think, we didnt specifically look at that :)
<rickspencer3> ogra, oh? I suspect folks systematically killed their power consuming bugs
<ogra> yeah
<rickspencer3> I remember the CPU used to get pegged a lot more and stuff
<popey> we certainly have a few filed
<rickspencer3> now when I wake up in the morning, the battery indicator is still on full
<rickspencer3> popey, no update this morning?
<rickspencer3> I've been spoiled, used to updating every morning :)
<popey> rickspencer3: i have tested 57 already on mako, ogra have you tested on maguro?
<m-b-o1> hi, is Jenkins running?
<popey> m-b-o1: no, it's beoken
<popey> er, broken
<Extricated> Hi, would I be able to run Python and Lua/LOVE on Ubuntu Touch?
<m-b-o1> popey: okay. seriously broken?
<popey> m-b-o1: qa looking into it, I don't know how serious
<cjwatson> diwic: there you go, building now
<m-b-o1> popey:okay, thanks. will wait :)
<popey> Extricated: python ships on the device, lua doesn't by default, love would need porting to mir I think?
<cjwatson> we really must get buildd pooling done so we don't have to manually rebalance builders like this
<popey> Extricated: would be great to have Love2D on the phone!
<Extricated> popey: So it wouldn't just be as simple as sudo apt-get install love?
<diwic> cjwatson, thanks
<popey> Extricated: i don't think so, it would install, but I suspect it would need X which we don't ship
<Extricated> popey: That's a shame, I was going to pick up a Nexus 10, had it been possible
<popey> Extricated: we should talk to love upstream
<popey> Extricated: would potentially be a great way to get some games on the platform, that's for sure
<Extricated> Yeah, it'd be pretty neat. Eventually, it'd be nice to see a Linux distro run just as it would on a desktop, but on a tablet
<popey> Extricated: looking at the package. looks like love2d depends on libgl / libsdl..
<popey> so sdl would need porting I suspect
<Extricated> Damn, that's a shame
<Extricated> I'd really like to have a tablet which performs the same as a desktop
<popey> hello! https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libsdl/sdl-mir-support
<popey> Extricated: I'll ask Brandon when he's about
<Extricated> popey: Thanks, appreciate it!
<popey> np
<asac> Saviq: oSoMoN: so this shoot_disable seems to not go green anymor
<asac> Saviq: oSoMoN: its the test preventing 100%
<asac> err
<asac> Saviq: sorry :)
<asac> om26er: ^^
<asac> and in theory is preventing to release the awesome image with big rocks in it
<om26er> asac, mind if I disable that test for now ? I am not sure what the solution thomi suggested that day. I could reduce one line of code and the test will still be pretty much working
<om26er> asac, talking of big rocks, Mir as default does that mean ? :D
<asac> no
<asac> other big things :)
<asac> om26er: i dont know... just fix it :) if you dont listen for disable, then maybe rename it to something more reasoanble
<asac> i want a trade... something in for something out :-P
<asac> anyway ... qa team is somewhat monitoring where we drop tests etc. and should prioritize then accordingly afterwards
<om26er> asac, working on that now
<daker> rickspencer3: you can install the Rad.io app now, the update has been pushed now
<rickspencer3> thanks daker, I'll try it now
<rickspencer3> hey daker, it worked perfectly :)
 * rickspencer3 plays with app
<daker> rickspencer3: wow!
<rickspencer3> kexp!
<rickspencer3> daker, omg, this app is so cool
<popey> It's great isn't it?
<daker> :D glade you like it
 * rickspencer3 hugs dakert
 * rickspencer3 hugs daker
<rickspencer3> I can't believe I am listening to kexp on my phone
 * daker hugs rickspencer3 back
<daker> i hope that the heroku instance will not get down, because i am on the limit of the number of rows on the DB
<daker> rickspencer3: i am also planing to add more features, like allowing you to favorite your stations, alarm and more
<popey> ooh, I like the sound of that
<popey> those are exactly the two features of TuneIn I used on iOS that I miss
<daker> :)
<rickspencer3> daker that sounds very cool
<rickspencer3> daker the app *looks* very nice as well
<daker> thanks, the assets are made by Lucas
<gusch> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-disable-unstable-test/+merge/186753
<om26er> gusch, that may not be enough. This test can fail at two points for me. at line 146 and 152
<om26er> better disable it. if  a phone is fast like mako there is a bigger chance of failure since the photo is take more quickly and the button have less time to expose its state
<gusch> om26er: check the diff ;)
<lool> rickspencer3: So you've just managed to install Rad.io from appstore?  :-)
<rickspencer3> lool, "managed"?
<lool> rickspencer3: I tried, and I ran into what looks like the issue with the .desktop file
<rickspencer3> yeah, I clicked the button
<lool> rickspencer3: just right now
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> lool, hmm, I had previously deleted the download service cache for it
<rickspencer3> I did that yesterday, maybe that's the x-factor?
<lool> rickspencer3: ah, you just ignored the error
<rickspencer3> if so, would be good to know
<lool> indeed it launches then
<rickspencer3> lool, no, I got no error this morning
<om26er> gusch, still: 47	+# self.assertThat(exposure_button.enabled, Eventually(Equals(False)))
<om26er> gusch, it fails there as well
<cjwatson> did the .desktop file error give a full path to the file including the version, by any chance?
<cjwatson> might want to check that it isn't an error with a still-installed old version
<lool> cjwatson: I definitely never installed this app and used --no-backup yesterday evening anyway
<popey> lool: rickspencer3, daker re-submitted the app and we let it through
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132338/ is the .desktop file
<lool> popey: when was that?
<popey> this morning
<cjwatson> lool: What's the error message?
<lool> cjwatson: I missed it unfortunately
<lool> cjwatson: looking for it in log
<lool> cjwatson: [unity-scope-click] - DEBUG: click-scope.vala:183: Error building preview: Error using keyfile com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io_rad.io_0.2.desktop: No such file or directory
<cjwatson> contents of /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/ ?
<om26er> gusch, btw the branch says disable tests, while I don't see it disabling anything :p
<gusch> om26er: did you check if it fails there? if yes, than that's a real bug
<om26er> gusch, yep, like a few minutes ago
<gusch> om26er: diff line 32 - 48 all the test is disabled
<om26er> gusch, its racy, things sometimes are fast enough that autopilot does not handle that
<lool> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132352/
<lool> as com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io_rad.io_0.2.desktop
<cjwatson> lool: I meant a file listing
<cjwatson> ok
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132359/
<psivaa> lool: plars: 10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity-webapps-qml-saucy-armhf-autolanding/ appear to be the job that's installing autopilot tests. but i dont see them *running. may be i a am missing something.
<om26er> gusch, hah, ok,... I didn't see the #, sorry I was expected it to be @unittest.skip
<psivaa> loicm: fginther may be able to help
<om26er> gusch, that would make more sense probably. I'll approve it if you want
<gusch> om26er: what's @unittest.skip ?
<cjwatson> lool: not sure I can explain that - do you know whether that error appeared before or after the package was installed?
<gusch> om26er: sounds like a better way to disable that test
<om26er> gusch, so you don't need to comment out the whole code, rather add that as a decorator over the test and it skips that gracefully
<gusch> om26er: ok I'll update my MR ...
<cjwatson> I guess that has to be on Open
<lool> cjwatson: it was when the click scope is installing the package
<lool> cjwatson: can give you the scope log if that helps
<lool> or look at file timestamps
<cjwatson> I wish the scope's error message gave the full path it's opening
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132379/
 * cjwatson makes a branch for the above
<gusch> om26er: ok - updated the MR
<daker> rickspencer3: are you able to hear anything from speakers ?
<rickspencer3> daker, I used the app wihtout headphones, if that's what you mean
<rickspencer3> and it worked just fine
<daker> rickspencer3: do you use the latest image ?
<om26er> gusch, approved, will top approve once the CI runs
<rickspencer3> daker, I am on the latest blessed daily, yes
<rickspencer3> I updated yesterday
<daker> rickspencer3: ok because timppa isn't getting audio from the phone speakers
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> maybe he has the phone muted?
<rickspencer3> anyway, all I can say is ... wfm ;)
<oSoMoN> gusch: I added a couple of comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-disable-unstable-test/+merge/186753, which you might want to address
<lool> thostr_: Ok, I finally found enough time to understand the upstart jobs for "legacy" vs. click applications / .desktop files; now two questions 1) can you confirm why we need this for legacy?  my understanding is that it allows us to e.g. start a single music-app instead of launching multiple ones, indeed I see two if I tab a file mutliple times   2) how is uniqueness of click instances guaranteed?
<lool> thostr_: I have some detail questions for Ted when he's around, but not particularly blocking
<timppa> Interestingly the sound died on the music player app also
<lool> Note to self: Two questions for Ted: 1) why do we need to handle the case where desktop-single is missing?  2) why did we use upstart events to trigger start rather than just using start?
<timppa> I tried to reboot the phone but no effect
<timppa> It did work earlier today
<thostr_> lool: noted your questions.
<asac> om26er: its not going away :)
<asac> 11 times ... fail
<asac> wow
<asac> can you give me a fix so i can ack this image regardless?
<lool> thostr_: hmm the stop thing also seems slighlty too brutal; I wonder whether we could grep the .desktop for % to decide whether to kill; we can revisit this, but that means that if you open the browser, switch to another app, then open the browser again you lose open tabs
<lool> thostr_: that said, webbrowser-app uses %u too  :-)  but I
<thostr_> lool: sure. but overall question here is, how much do we want to invest in that workaround
<lool> thostr_: well I dont want to degrade the webbrowser experience for a hack for the music experience
<lool> thostr_: we could e.g. hardcode music + mediaplayer app for the hack
<om26er> asac, the branch is proposed by gusch the problem should not happen anymore
<thostr_> lool: yes, that's a possibiltiy
<om26er> asac, https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-disable-unstable-test/+merge/186753
<thostr_> ted should be here in 30 minutes or so
<om26er> asac, debs will be ready in a few minutes
<lool> thostr_: I think I need to discuss the kill thing with ted some more; I would think the single instance for legacy apps stuff can land though
<lool> thostr_: but I dont see the changes to the .desktop files
<asac> om26er: amazing
<asac> if that thing works, i am happy to get the build through for these
 * asac adds a landing ask to ensure we double check that this is in next batch
<thostr_> lool:  e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/gallery-app/single-instance/+merge/186611
<popey> asac: ogra we pushing 57?
<ogra> popey, i think we were waiting for inspection of a test crasher
<thostr_> lool: seems something with jenkins as this change shouldn't trigger any build issues... "Re-approving after resolving jenkins issues."
<asac> popey: waiting for unity team to get me an assessment of the reproducible unity crashes
<popey> k
<asac> popey: if i am sure that they are fixed on trunk and understood i am happy to get it out
<lool> thostr_: ok
<asac> popey: can you tell me if its dogfoodable? e.g. not crashy? the crashes happen 100% of time in automation when running unity8 autopilots
<ogra> asac, i tested lightdm on 57
<asac> popey: use unity a bit more extensive maybe.. just to see if it goes down
<ogra> my unity tests went through
<lool> thostr_: So I've tested the single instance + kill stuff; I dont have single instance in the music-app (not in CI) so it launches a bunch of time
<popey> k
<asac> ogra: no crash frile? the test are ok in automation too
<lool> which is odd cause it's supposed to default to false, I dont get it
<asac> ogra: just settle fails at the end and we have crash files
<ogra> asac, let me check for a .crash file
<asac> ogra: check /var/crash
<ogra> asac, oh, there was one ... sadly my device just rebooted (flashing at the same time as i was looking)
<thostr_> lool: seems that ted simply forgot the music-app... let me check
<ogra> the tests finished anyway though ... and i'm not sure if it was created during the test run or i.e. at startup of the session
<lool> thostr_: did you fill in "Not sure why some app fail or report unstable"?  where did you see this behavior?
<asac> thostr_: home-scope is yours? we see crashes: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4356/unity8-autopilot/
<asac> thostr_: thats in 57 ... maybe thats fixed in latest
<asac> but please check
<thostr_> asac: already taking care of taht
<asac> ah cool
<asac> thostr_: is this affecting dogfoodability?
<asac> i lost my backlog... what was the bugid?
<asac> got it
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1228097
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228097 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 and home scope crashes in automation in build 57" [Undecided,New]
<thostr_> lool: yes, i added that. check e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/notes-app/single-instance/+merge/186618
<lool> thostr_: the url-dispatcher stuff seems unrelated
<lool> thostr_: it seems to be to report bad URLs
<asac> thostr_: can you put an assessment of impact on dogfoodability once you know more in the bug? also about whjether its already fixed in trunk and if not, what the current thinking is?
<thostr_> asac: yes
<asac> thostr_: will check in 20 minutes :)
<asac> 3pm would be nice to have decision on build 57
<lool> thostr_: so we're about to do another build, but with the merging issues, the number of packages to land, the number of open questions I dont think I'm confortable pulling all of the packages (*-app + url-dispatcher + upstart-app-launch) right now; we erroneously copied upstart-app-launch with just the keyfile handling in the archive yesterday evening (after building the image), so I think I might try to land just that since it's probably harmless; 
<thostr_> lool: I think we should be good if you just land url-dispatcher
<thostr_> upstart-app-launch has the rude kill in it
<lool> thostr_: Actually we have a version in saucy that has only the singleton key change, not the kill
<thostr_> ok, good
<thostr_> asac: how can we reproduce build 57?
<lool> thostr_: I don't understand the url-dispatcher thing enough to give it a go; it seems like an orthogonal bugfix to what we're doing and I don't really know how to make sure it works as intended
<jdstrand> cjwatson: can we talk about your fix for bug #1227604?
<ubot5> bug 1227604 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Boot speed is significantly affected by installing apps" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227604
<thostr_> asac: the logs are not very enlightning
<popey> asac: not managed to crash it yet
<asac> thostr_: just install daily-proposed channel
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I saw your comment and glance at your trunk commit messages
<thostr_> asac: thanks
<asac> popey: can you help thostr_ to install 57 and make it writeable?
<popey> thostr_: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel daily-proposed --no-backup
<popey> thostr_: adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image
<cjwatson> jdstrand: sure
<popey> thostr_: adb reboot
<popey> done
<thostr_> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I was thinking I could rely on your upstart job instead of needing stgraber to add a first boot hook for when apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu changes
<jdstrand> cjwatson: but it isn't clear (to me) from the commit if that is true
<jdstrand> s/is true/is something I can rely on/
<cjwatson> jdstrand: So you need to look at both r265 and r267 to understand this
<cjwatson> jdstrand: After a bit of thought I decided to guarantee that the Exec command is always run once per hook even if click doesn't think anything changed, because the hook might think something had changed
<cjwatson> jdstrand: So your hook will always be run at boot via "click hook run-system" (I think this was generally true before as well)
<cjwatson> (previously called "click hook install-system")
<jdstrand> cjwatson: right, it was before, I wasn't sure if it still was going to be. it is, so that is perfect :)
<cjwatson> jdstrand: As long as your hook notices that easyprof has changed, you can use that to do the work, yes
<jdstrand> it will
<jdstrand> I'll triple check that, but that is exactly what I wanted to happen. great! :)
<cjwatson> The main difference is that previously the hook would be called (number of installed apps) times rather than once
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> now all your commit comments make perfect sense
<cjwatson> The "don't run its associated Exec command" is in the case where you install an app; this shouldn't actually generally happen, it was more in the nature of internal cleanup, but maybe the case of installing an app over itself
<cjwatson> I guess I could be persuaded to change my mind on that
<cjwatson> We should probably run the hook anyway, thinking about it
<cjwatson> Oh, and in fact we now do following another rearrangement, so my commit message there is now wrong
<cjwatson> I'll edit the changelog
<cjwatson> jdstrand: hopefully debian/changelog as of r270 makes more sense
<om26er> sforshee, hello :)
<om26er> is there a way to interact with powerd from python ?
<om26er> maybe extract some states of the device through powerd
<lool> thostr_: FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1228125
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228125 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "--file= breaks with spaces and single quotes in filename" [High,New]
<lool> thostr_: also, is it known that I have to search for something on the music lense for music to appear there?  It seems mediascanner/mediscanner results only update once I do a search
 * popey goes to get new tyres.. back in a bit
<thostr_> lool: yes, that's known and we're working on a fix
<thostr_> lool: the spacing one is a bad one... will take care of it
<lool> thostr_: Yeah; TBH I suspected it from the time of the fix where I saw the exec line was a single line joined with space -- saw no escaping there
<thostr_> lool: IIRC ted "fixed" the spacing the other day :(
<cjwatson> jdstrand: (this is all landing ask 69, awaiting feedback)
<lool> thostr_: It might be fixed for URLs though, since I did see some %20o
<lool> Changed in unity8 (Ubuntu):
<lool> importance:	 Undecided → Critical
<lool> ups
<lool> that was a bad paste
<lool> thostr_: I saw some %20 for URLs
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yes, very clear
<thostr_> lool: but it should still be check if the url is valid or properly escaped before splitting it up
<ogra> popey, 201230919/57 released, mind mailing the avengers ?
<dave_> Hi. Is there a way to start a web browser on Ubuntu Touch from the command line? (Or as auto-start app?)
 * rickspencer3 clicks Download button
<rickspencer3> ogra, popey, (this is for everyone, but ... ) you guys are rocking it, I love getting a new image sans regressions each day :)
<ogra> :)
<tedg> lool, I'm a bit confused on bug 1228125, do you think we need to put '--file="%u"' in the Exec line?
<ubot5> bug 1228125 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "--file= breaks with spaces and single quotes in filename" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228125
<popey> ogra: am fk
<popey> er afk
<ogra> asac, can you mail avengers then ?
<asac> ogra: sure
<popey> can do in 30 mins
<ogra> or that
<asac> popey: thats good enough
<popey> yay irc from phone ☻
<Saviq> asac, here now
<davmor2> cyphermox: is there anything I need to do to this phone for the call after?  Currently it has a clean non-functioning 3g from todays 57 image,  Do I need to reinstall your modded nm or anything?
<Saviq> asac, ah, no me, then
<Saviq> asac, unping
<asac> Saviq: not sure. its a crash in unity8
<asac> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1228097
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228097 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 and home scope crashes in automation in build 57" [Critical,New]
 * popey updates to 57 over 3g
<asac> it might be gone with everything updated
<cyphermox> davmor2: the NM version I sent you shouldn't be affecting phone calls
<cyphermox> davmor2: ah, sorry, I had a parse error
<cyphermox> davmor2: just reinstall the same NM version and reproduce the problem, and we'll discuss it then
<davmor2> cyphermox: no worries will do :)
<lool> tedg: no, the arg passed to the app should be "--file=/xyz/foo bar.mp3" not "--file=/xyz/foo" "bar.mp3"
<rickspencer3> hey lool so I just updated to 57 and I still am having 2 of the icons for many/most apps
<tedg> lool, Correct, so the Exec line should be "--file="%f"" not "--file=%f"
<lool> alecu, ralsina: ^
<lool> tedg: ok, fair enough, can you move it back to music-app?
<tedg> lool, Yup, I'll write that comment as well.
<lool> cjwatson: ^ rick sees two icons for installed lcicks
<rickspencer3> lool, what should I check to debug?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: !
<lool> cjwatson: I wonder whether it might be due to .desktop files persisting
<lool> rickspencer3: first, click list from shell as phablet user, this should list only one app
<lool> rickspencer3: then ls .local/share/applications/
<lool> rickspencer3: I suspect what happened is that clicks from previous image runs are still listed there, were not removed as you updated
<davmor2> Guys out of interest is there a reason we are not using one folder and one file name format for the . files that change the system?
<rickspencer3> lool, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132659/
<lool> com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io	0.2
<lool> com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad.io	0.1
<lool> that's bad
<lool> cjwatson: ^
<daker> lool: ya
<rickspencer3> lool, well, that one is only listed once in the scope
<lool> rickspencer3: right, I dont think it relates to the bug you're seeing, but it's still bad; we had a bug in the .desktop parsing of this file that caused this weird situation
<lool> rickspencer3: ls .local/share/applications/ ?
<daker> that's requested, i was told to changed the namespace from rad.io to rad-io
<daker> to
<rickspencer3> ralsina, lool does click list --manifest look right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132668/
<lool> oh - versus .
<lool> that's goo
<lool> good
<rickspencer3> I only see the apps in there once
<lool> yup
<rickspencer3> is there some way I can comfirm that I got the updates scopes code with 57?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: which one you see duplicated? We could search for .desktop files for it in your fs
<rickspencer3> ralsina, most of them are duplicated
<lool> dpkg -l unity-lens-applications
<lool> dpkg -l unity-lens-applications | cat
<lool> or it will be truncated
<rickspencer3> I can list it, but it would be easier to list the ones that aren't duplicated
<ralsina> rickspencer3: we can try to track down one at random
<rickspencer3> lool, 7.1.0+13.10.20130903.1-0ubuntu1
<rickspencer3> am I imagening that this basically says I have the version from September 3rd?
<lool> rickspencer3: hmm odd, it's not in the image
<ralsina> looks lke it
<rickspencer3> so, something went very wrong somewhere along the pipeline :)
<tedg> bfiller, popey, can I get one of you guys to ack this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/music-app/spaces-in-filename/+merge/186799
<rickspencer3> lool, is there some way to look at 57 on the server and see what version is in there?
<lool> rickspencer3: yes, and the right version is *not* there
<rickspencer3> ok
<lool> I dont get why it works for me now though
<lool> WTF
<rickspencer3> sooo ... that explains it my phne :)
<rickspencer3> lool, you are an rw?
<lool> no
<rickspencer3> weird
<lool> I also have 7.1.0+13.10.20130903.1-0ubuntu1
<rickspencer3> uh
<lool> but we want 7.1.0+13.10.20130919.3-0ubuntu2
<lool> I don't get why it's not in
<AskUbuntu> Is Ubuntu Phone ready to use? | http://askubuntu.com/q/347943
<lool> rickspencer3, alecu, ralsina: So anyway, my bad: I thought it was in the image and it dind't make it
<rickspencer3> no reason to panic, I am sure it was just a small hicup in the line somewhere
<lool> will be in next image
<rickspencer3> lool, no worries
<rickspencer3> maybe we'll get one today
<ralsina> lool: yeah, that landing was tricky enough
<rickspencer3> ralsina, can you please do me a favor?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: sure
<rickspencer3> do you have access to a phone with the right version of the scope installed?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: a tablet, but yes, in ~20 minutes I will
<rickspencer3> ralsina, ok, tablet is probably fine
<rickspencer3> could you please grab a screen shot of the preview for a click app and a screen shot of the preview for a deb app and post links here?
<bfiller> tedg: approved, but for some reason can't top approve
<ralsina> rickspencer3: sure
<ralsina> rickspencer3: unless the current flashing I am doing breaks stuff, should have it in 30 minutes or so
<rickspencer3> thanks ralsina
<lool> plars: did you see the ping about adding new autopilot tests?
<lool> plars: for webapps
<asac> ralsina: you must have a phone
<plars> lool: I did, I'll take a look at those. I'll try them locally and get them added if they seem to work ok
<asac> ralsina: the tablet might have lots of issues
<asac> :)
<ralsina> asac: buying them in .ar is nearly impossible, I am getting one at the next sprint though
<asac> we dont knwo because we dont drive that
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<ralsina> alecu has one at least
<asac> right. then he is your man :)
<plars> lool: we also have some ui-toolkit tests to add, if they are stable now. They were not the last time I tried them
<lool> plars: ok thanks
<ralsina> lool: would saucy-proposed have the updated scope? Or perhaps devel-proposed?
<lool> ralsina: it's in saucy
<lool> ralsina: next image will have it
 * popey returns
<lool> ralsina: it missed the image by some minutes due to me miswaiting on the wrong publisher run
<ralsina> lool: I ask because I just brokee my tablet and need to reflash it so if it's on any channel I can do what rick asked. If not I have to install manualy (no problem either way)
<tedg> bfiller, Thanks!  Is there a reason you didn't top approve?  I can fix it if you just forgot.
<tedg> bfiller, Hah, missed the ping.
<bfiller> it's not showing up for me for some reason
<tedg> bfiller, I can (not sure why I could and you couldn't) but I'll just do it.
<bfiller> ack
<tedg> bfiller, Hmm, I can only set it to "merged"
<tedg> popey, Can you top approve this?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/music-app/spaces-in-filename/+merge/186799
<popey> tedg: one mo..
<tedg> It seems a bit odd that I can say it was merged but not approved.
<lool> ralsina: it's going to be in the -proposed channel a bit later today
<lool> ralsina: or you can use either channel and then add the package from saucy
<popey> asac: mail sent
<popey> tedg: done
<tedg> popey, Thanks!  I think bfiller may want to be in the appropriate group there as well.
<asac> popey: awesome
<tedg> In case there's a Dr. Who marathon or something where you become incapacitated.
<tedg> ;-)
<popey> Don't make me get my sonic out!
<lool> dbarth: can you confirm the change for cordova-ubuntu-2.8
<lool> ubuntu-html5-theme
<lool> dbarth: just pull these two in the image?
<lool> plars: could you prioritize adding unity-webapps-qml-autopilot so that I'm confortable updating unity-webapps-qml?  :-)
<lool> plars: the other one that needs adding is the cordova one, but you need to add cordova packages for this one
<plars> lool: I'll start working on it right after this meeting - in the meantime, could we just run it by hand on the current image?
<lool> plars: yes
<awe_> davmor2, cyphermox, ping
<awe_> just finishing a call, you guys on the hangout already?
<Guest9132> hey ;) after i flashed ubuntu touch on my lg optimus g ( e975 ) all works, appart of cellular line, back camera and going on system update, he show's me one new, but after clicking on download all blocks, any suggestions?
<mandel> barry, ping
<barry> mandel: pong
<mterry> Cimi, you were blocked on the OOBE setup due to a missing panel right?
<lool> bfiller: wow that was quick
<lool> dbarth, plars: /!\ cordova testsuite doesn't pass for me
<rickspencer3> nice work on 57 you guys
<cjwatson> lool: I had to do some childcare.  It looks to me as though this is mostly explained by the changed app namespace and maybe the app scope hasn't been fixed yet
 * rickspencer3 hugs music lens
<dbarth> lool: ok
<dbarth> hang on
<lool> dbarth: filed
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, if you are referring to the duplicate application entries, lool tracked it down to the new app scope not being in 57 yet
<lool> dbarth: looks like missing dep on gcc
<rickspencer3> if you are referring to something, excuse the interruption ;)
<lool> dbarth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cordova-ubuntu/+bug/1228170
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228170 in cordova-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "autopilot testsuite doens't pass" [Undecided,New]
<jrr> is ubuntu on nexus 4 generally stable enough for primary phone use?
<jrr> is there a status page somewhere, describing what works and what doesn't?
<jrr> (as I've seen for other devices.. just can't seem to find it for mako)
<dbarth> lool: ok
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Sounds right, thanks
<ogra> jrr, it has glitches here and there (less every upgrade now) but its fully usable as daily driver i'd say
<jrr> ogra: thanks, I'll give it a shot this afternoon
<boiko> jdstrand: so, renato investigated the contactlist accessing telepathy thing, and it turns out it is caused by a temporary workaround we have for switching from/to the address-book-app
<boiko> jdstrand: it is going to be fixed once the URI handling is complete (and apps get ported to use it)
<rickspencer3> jrr, my only phone is a nexus 4 running Ubuntu touch
<rickspencer3> my current issues are pretty minor
<jdstrand> boiko: awesome, thanks! :)
<rickspencer3> occasionally have to restart because unity won't let me swipe
<rickspencer3> and I have to sometimes restart network manager from the terminal to get 3g to start working, though I think that might be fixed really soon
<rickspencer3> other than that, as ogra says, there are some glitchy things, but nothing that blocks me
<lool> dbarth: Ah: creating surface at (0, 58) with size (768, 1222) with title 'qmlscene: cordovaView'file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/CordovaUbuntu.2.8/CordovaViewInternal.qml:2:1: plugin cannot be loaded for module "QtWebKit": Cannot load library /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/QtWebKit/libqmlwebkitplugin.so: (libgstvideo-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<lool> dbarth: this might relate to new webkit backport
<lool> I do have a libgstvideo-1.0.so.0
<lool> but it's not an ELF dep of/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/QtWebKit/libqmlwebkitplugin.so
<lool> aha
<lool> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgstvideo-1.0.so.0: broken symbolic link to `libgstvideo-1.0.so.0.104.0'
<lool> that's very odd
<lool> barry: pmcgowan has some upgrade issue and is filing a bug with verbose log
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox: script still running browser displaying home page each time
<davmor2> I'll stop at 10
<cyphermox> ack
<davmor2> cyphermox: the connections seems snappier too but that might just be me
<cjwatson> lool: Looks OK in the package
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- root/root    196404 2013-09-09 16:31 ./usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgstvideo-1.0.so.0.104.0
<cjwatson> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2013-09-09 16:31 ./usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgstvideo-1.0.so.0 -> libgstvideo-1.0.so.0.104.0
<barry> lool: ok
<dbarth> lool: that's another one
<lool> cjwatson: I wonder if it's something to do with mounting read-write and missing stuff if you reboot after heavy writes
<dbarth> lool: but there seems to be an issue with qtcontact symbols as well
 * cjwatson raises the "software engineer assumes that the filesystem works" flag
<Cimi> mterry, y
<lool> well I guess we need someone to repro
<mterry> Cimi, which panel are you missing?  Can I help yell at someone to get that closer to being landed?
<davmor2> awe_: cyphermox: 10 out of 10,  and the home page loaded each time on top of the scripts test :)  I'd say that was provisionally fixed congratulations.  I'll give it a test in different loacations over the weekend and ensure it stays connected and get back to you Monday with a report but it's looking good so far :)
<awe_> davmor2, awesome!
<cyphermox> davmor2: thanks!
<Cimi> mterry, wifi
<mterry> Cimi, can we land the rest of it?
<Cimi> mterry, yeah why not
<mterry> I'd like to get some wider testing
<Cimi> mterry, actually I need a toggle for the sim card
<lool> dbarth: yeah just ignore the gst one
<lool> dbarth: seems to be local corruption; reinstalling that package and the tests are running ... now sure how long they last
<mterry> Cimi, hm?  a backend ofono toggle or some widgets to share with system-setting?
<Cimi> mterry, toggle I mean, a way to check if the simcard is present or not
<mterry> awe_, ^ do we have an API for that?
<Cimi> mterry, if it's not present, I'll show the no sim card page
<mterry> Cimi, still, could land rest of it  :)
<awe_> mterry, depends... yes there's an API for that, but is this from an app or a core system component?
<mterry> I'm trying to get the boot looking more like it will in final
<mterry> awe_, this is for OOBE setup
<Cimi> mterry, try the wizard and let me know...
<awe_> mterry, ofono exposes an interface called SimManager
<mterry> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard/+merge/180105 ?
<awe_> you can see the properties exposed by running /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<mterry> Cimi, ^ have you looked at SimManager for the sim stuff?
<Cimi> mterry, yes
<awe_> there's a 'Present' that is set to 1 if a SIM is inserted
<awe_> Cimi, ^^
<ralsina> rickspencer3: I destroyed my tablet (not even booting) so I can't deliver you the screenshots, alecu will do them in ~1 hour when he comes back from some errands, sorry
<Cimi> awe_, I'll have a look
<mterry> Cimi, /opt/wizard/bin/wizard   o.O
<rickspencer3> ralsina, oops
<ralsina> rickspencer3: it happens :-)
<Cimi> mterry, so, it's not integrated yet
<rickspencer3> ralsina, let me ask you this ... do you expect the previews to be different than what I am seeing on 57?
<Cimi> mterry, we need to find a place to install it
<ralsina> rickspencer3: actually, no
<ralsina> rickspencer3: they should look the same
<rickspencer3> ralsina, so ... the previews seem fine to me
<rickspencer3> ralsina, is there a problem with the previews for deb apps the way they are on 57?
<ralsina> rickspencer3: yes, they are just inconsistent, no big deal IMHO
<mterry> Cimi, OK, will play with your branch a little today, think about how to integrate a bit
<ralsina> rickspencer3: thostr wanted to discuss them because of where they get the data from
<ralsina> rickspencer3: I am not really familiar with how the deb preview works
<rickspencer3> hmm, they look exactly the same to me
<Cimi> mterry, push to ~unity-team?
<mterry> Cimi, if I have some changes, maybe.  Or maybe I'll propose into your branch.  We'll see how big any possible change is  :)
<ralsina> rickspencer3: you could be seeing the deb preview even for click apps because of the duped icons
<ralsina> rickspencer3: try longpressing the OTHER repeated icon ;-)
<rickspencer3> ralsina, ok, I see
<rickspencer3> the click apps have "uninstall" and "pin to launcher"
<rickspencer3> oh, and the app icon
<rickspencer3> ralsina, does uninstall work?
 * rickspencer3 tries
<ralsina> rickspencer3: nope
<ralsina> rickspencer3: mid-next-week it could
<rickspencer3> ralsina, ok
<cjwatson> ralsina: Is that already in progress or do you need help with it?
<ralsina> cjwatson: it's just that we are doing some bugfixing first
<cjwatson> I guess the main problem is getting hold of the annoying PK ID
<ralsina> cjwatson: I don't expect it to be complicated really
<cjwatson> I'm about half-tempted to JFDI, but we'll see if I have time :)
<ralsina> cjwatson: haha can I do anything to tempt you further? ;-)
<cjwatson> invent a teleporter and teleport me beer? :)
<ralsina> cjwatson: give me coordinates and I will make it happen.
<ralsina> you may have to answer the doorbell, tho
<cjwatson> pah, your teleporter is weak
<cjwatson> don't worry :)
<ralsina> it's *polite* ;-)
<cjwatson> I should finish testing my current landing ask first
<ralsina> I can get a teleporter that breaks into your house but he may charge you by taking electronic devices or petty cash
<davmor2> popey: open the terminal type in network does the word disappear on the K?
 * awe_ did someone say "beer"?
<popey> davmor2: no, disappears on the letter w
<davmor2> popey: ah mine hates capital R's and K's too I think
<davmor2> popey: do you happen to know if there is a bug for that?
<popey> davmor2: its not the letters
<popey> its the font size
<popey> make it not notch larger
<popey> bug 1214126 is related
<ubot5> bug 1214126 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Text disappears when typing special characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214126
<davmor2> popey: ah nice thanks
<asac> cjwatson: what kind of beers do you like ? :)
<cjwatson> it's all right, I accept them at conferences and then I'll see what the bar has :)
<asac> hehe
<davmor2> cyphermox: Yay just managed import my google contacts via 3g WOOHOO! :)  I'm not happy no sir not me :)
<lool> dbarth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1228196
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228196 in unity-webapps-qml (Ubuntu) "autopilot tests miss dependencies" [Undecided,New]
 * davmor2 wonders what he can persistently break now that gprs seems to be fixed
<pete-woods> diwic: the new pulse / alsa stuff definitely helps, I get segfaults now, though
<cyphermox> davmor2: import google contacts?!
<davmor2> cyphermox: I normally have to enable wifi, to get my google contacts onto my phone so I have a contacts list :)  Now I can use 3g :D
<lool> dbarth: so unity-webapps-qml will be in next image; tests passed for me manually
<lool> dbarth: click rename needs some of sergiusens' time, and cordova needs tests to be fixed
<lool> mhall119: do you by any chance have access to triggering a music-app rebuild from the bzr branch into the coreapps PPA?
<oSoMoN> gusch: would you have a moment to review a couple of trivial (really) MRs?
<doanac> sergiusens: here's a present for you and thomi: https://raw.github.com/akkana/scripts/master/termsize
<doanac> run that and it resizes your term to what it should be
<thomi> doanac: sergiusens is so old school he probably won't use it, but I sure will - thanks!
<thomi> doanac: think we can get that in the image?
<davmor2> cyphermox: it is the first time that I have been able to do that over 3g for a long while just another trial that it passed :)
<oSoMoN> daker: hey, have you seen my comment on your MR?
<doanac> thomi: that's why i pinged sergiusens. i figured he might know where we could throw it in
<cyphermox> how do you do this?
<lool> mhall119: actually sorry, I also need https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/music-app/spaces-in-filename/+merge/186799 to land in bzr first
<doanac> thomi: i'm looking at jdstrand's email and trying to patch testcase.py. we need to try and get a patch to autopilot today that will have this fix and his click rule. you think you'll have time to review in a bit?
<thomi> doanac: yes, there's also a MP that fixes the error in the click package path
<doanac> excellent. thanks
<thomi> my pleasure
<sergiusens> doanac, nice
<jdstrand> \o/
<thomi> ohai
<doanac> thomi: should I just give you a patch for trunk, 1.3 or both?
<thomi> doanac: if you want it in saucy, please give me a MP for both
<doanac> okay
<cyphermox> popey: can you try another copy of NM?
<thomi> doanac: I suggest writing it for 1.3, and then forward-merging it into trunk
<cyphermox> still in http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/
<thomi> currently that merges cleanly
<cyphermox> ^ seems to fix the issue for davmor2 now, so just making sure it's still good for you as well
<gusch> oSoMoN: sorry - I have to leave
<oSoMoN> gusch: no worries, I’ll find someone else to review my MRs, have a good week-end
<oSoMoN> damn, he left too early
<davmor2> cyphermox: app downloaded, also click apps and dash net lens are visible too :)))))))
<davmor2> scopes even
<oSoMoN> bfiller: I have a couple of really trivial MRs pending approval, would you have a moment for them?
<bfiller> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> bfiller: thanks! that’s https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/pot-only-under-src-app/+merge/186546 and https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/permission-hide-chrome/+merge/186126
<doanac> thomi: you already beat me to it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/1.3/revision/335 :)
<doanac> thanks
<thomi> doanac: oh, that's what you were talking about?
<thomi> doanac: yeah
<bfiller> oSoMoN: done
<thomi> doanac: I thought you were talking about packaging the AA hook and installing it
<doanac> thomi: i'm looking at that now. was just pinging jdstrand on how to do that
<oSoMoN> bfiller: thanks
<doanac> thomi: do you know how or have time to do it?
<thomi> doanac: I know how, kinda
<thomi> doanac: shove the file somewhere, and install it in a .install file
<thomi> probably autopilot-touch.instal
<thomi> l
<thomi> but, that's about as far as I know :)
<thomi> doanac: also, we'll need to make sure that the autopilot-touch package is actually installed in the image. I have a suspicion that it's not, since we don't install recommends by default, so there's a chance that we just install the "real" packages instead
<cyphermox> davmor2: got a failure... what about if you boot with wifi disabled? or switch between enabling/disabling wifi?
<daker> oSoMoN: yes, i can't do it rightnow i am on 12.04...
<doanac> thomi: dpkg -s autopilot-touch indicates its installed
<thomi> doanac: cool
<dbarth> lool: on the email thread?
<doanac> thomi: and I think jdstrand can help you with a diff for the rule
<thomi> well, one less thing to think about then :)
<oSoMoN> daker: no worries, just wanted to ensure that you’d seen my comments
<dbarth> lool: the confirmation?
<davmor2> cyphermox: I haven't touched wifi give me 5
<oSoMoN> daker: really nice job btw
<daker> oSoMoN: the only thing i can do quickly is to remove the ids
<daker> oSoMoN: thanks :)
<lool> dbarth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1228208 via plars
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228208 in unity-webapps-qml (Ubuntu) "autopilot tests for unity-webapps-qml fail to run completely" [Undecided,New]
<jdstrand> thomi: it should ship in autopilot-touch?
<oSoMoN> daker: I can do the translation template regeneration in a separate branch and submit it for merge into yours
<daker> oSoMoN: just do it
<oSoMoN> daker: will do that in a moment
<oSoMoN> daker: btw, would you be interested in implementing the certificate verification dialog? it should be pretty similar to the other dialogs you already implemented
<daker> oSoMoN: sure i'll look into implementing the others
<oSoMoN> daker: there’s a bug report to track this one already, is that ok if I assign it to you?
<danielholm> fginther, Hi our merges of the music app seems to have hit a wall. they just sit and wait. where is Jenkins? :P
<daker> oSoMoN: assign it
<cjwatson> Hm, so I'm pre-testing my click landing
<oSoMoN> daker: cool, thanks, that’s bug #1227055
<ubot5> bug 1227055 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "unhelpful error message on SSL errors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227055
<cjwatson> When I install a click app, it all looks fine as far as the filesystem is concerned
<cjwatson> I can launch it from "adb shell" and it shows up sensibly
<fginther> danielholm, looks like jenkins fell over. looking
<davmor2> cyphermox: so enabling an disabling is working for me,  I've gone to whatismyip.com enable wifi give it a second and then refresh ip address changes, disable wifi and refresh ip changes again and so on
<cjwatson> But when I launch it from the app lens, I just get a black screen below the top search bar
<danielholm> fginther: thanks a lot
<danielholm> :)
<cjwatson> Is this something anyone else has seen?
<mfisch> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> mfisch, pong
<cyphermox> davmor2: ack, I see it works for me as well
<cyphermox> I guess I was just in a place with too low signal
<mfisch> mhr3: can you chat for a bit about unity hacks? We're on G+
<mhr3> mfisch, k, url?
<davmor2> cyphermox: I need to go over the road in a bit so I'll check that the auto disconnect/connect for 3g/wifi works too
<oSoMoN> daker: I just submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix.1212980-tweaks/+merge/186828
<cyphermox> davmor2: so how do I import contacts? is there an app to do this?
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<cyphermox> ah, cool, thanks
<jrr> hmm, can that support two-factor auth?
<davmor2> cyphermox: you only need go from the su - phablet eds is in the install now :)
<jrr> or, I guess probably an application-specific password
<daker> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.1212980/+merge/185932
<fahadash> Hello
<fahadash> Whats Ubuntu touch ?
<fahadash> Is it tablet edition ?
<daker> oSoMoN: not why i am getting Merge conflict, maybe it's coming from your MR
<daker> not sure*
<fahadash> daker: Are you a ubuntu developer ?
<oSoMoN> daker: no, it’s coming from more recent changes in trunk, I’ve merged them back into my branch, if you merge it again into yours it should resolve the conflicts
<daker> oSoMoN: merge what in what ?
<rickspencer3> fahadash, http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<oSoMoN> daker: merge my branch (lp:~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix.1212980-tweaks) into yours
<fahadash> rickspencer3: I am looking for Ubuntu for my Dell XPS 10 tablet which currently has Windows 8
<daker> oSoMoN:  i did that https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.1212980/+merge/185932
<oSoMoN> daker: can you do it again? I resolved the conflicts in my branch
<day> how long does the downloading 'boot.img' during the installation usually take?
<daker> oSoMoN: done https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.1212980/+merge/185932
<iKillCypher> hello
<mhall119> lool: so you don't need a rebuild right now?
<lool> mhall119: it woul dbe nice to have the branch landed in bzr and the package built in PPA
<lool> mhall119: the branch is approved, but the jenkins bot didn't pick it up
<ogra> hmm, so how am i supposed to select a background ?
<ogra> gallery comes up, but then ?
<iKillCypher> ogra, will ubuntu be ever be supported for other devices ?
<iKillCypher> not nexus type and officially
<ogra> sure, once there are ubuntu phones
<iKillCypher> ubuntu phones ?
<iKillCypher> really?
<ogra> and i know various people that are pretty busy keeping their ports running
<iKillCypher> well I do lol
<iKillCypher> but without radio my phone is good as useless
<iKillCypher> lol
<oSoMoN> bfiller: the MR for the contextual menus is there: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/contextual-menus/+merge/186581
<iKillCypher> and I think everything will change when it rolls out in oct 16
<oSoMoN> bfiller: and the one that fixes the selection rectangle positioning when zoomed is there: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/selection-zoomed/+merge/186808
<bfiller> oSoMoN: I'll test them
<oSoMoN> bfiller: thanks
<ogra> cyphermox, i'm still not happy about mtp and the usb device handling, i was wondering if we shouldnt better make the properties stuff a dbus service so the session job has permissions enough to toggle the property
<iKillCypher> :( does canonical developers get free phone or something?
<jrr> iKillCypher: presumably?
<ogra> iKillCypher, we have some nexus devices sharde across the teams
<ogra> ho else woould we be able to develop :)
<mhall119> lool: I've added another approval, we'll see if that works
<day> if i try to install ubuntu-touch. THe routine starts CWM-based Recovery after finishing the boot.img and another thing right after
<day> i dont see any errors
<lool> alecu, ralsina: Shouldn't this be closed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1224938 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224938 in Unity Click Scope "Click apps listed twice on home screen in "installed apps"" [High,Confirmed]
<lool> mhall119: thanks
<ogra> mhall119, laet me know if it did (or failed) i'm holding an image build back
<day> i just get a few finished in Xseconds (which all look fine) then bam recovery
<ogra> ah, well, sems i'm supposed to build now ... mhall119 so no hurry
<jdstrand> thomi, doanac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133385/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133388/
<iKillCypher> but why nexus device
<iKillCypher> why not make your own device o.O
<jrr> because that's prohibitively expensive?
<lool> ogra: let's not wait for it
<iKillCypher> xD what about google play edition devices ?
<iKillCypher> lol
<lool> ogra: we will build at least one more image over the WE anyway
<ogra> yeah, firing off a build
<lool> ogra: and tests are too long to release one today anyway
<ogra> right
<iKillCypher> all I know is the ubuntu-team are focus on nexus devices as of now xD
<ogra> oh !
<ogra> my settings work
<ogra> i can set the wallpaper and stuff
<iKillCypher> so pretty much all other devices are dead xD
<diwic> pete-woods, segfaults sounds like a bad thing. I don't have time to look at it today but please try to send me a backtrace or anything you think would help
<lool> ogra: crazy
<lool> ogra: don't tell me you can place phone calls!
<day> noone an idea?
<day> zz
<ogra> lool, but only after fixing one messup i did with the session merge :(
<doanac> jdstrand: nice! thomi you have time to apply?
<mfisch> lool: when you're done with ogra, i need to discuss a build-dep we have
<ogra> lool, phone calls ? who would want to do that on a pocket computer ?
<alecu> lool: closing, thanks
<danielholm> fginther, did you find anything?
<nik90_> ogra: on reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install, I notice that the system-image is the official one. But for developers isnt cdimage-touch still recommended?
<cjwatson> OK, so even without my click modifications, if I install a click app and open it, I get a black screen
<nik90_> I am surprised to see cdimage-touch marked as deprecated
<cjwatson> But the process is running
<cjwatson> Can anyone else reproduce this on a current image?
<ogra> nik90_, for ports cdimage is what you want ...
<ogra> nik90_, for work that goes into the image you should use the system image though
<ralsina> lool: yeah, closing
<sergiusens> cjwatson, something similar is going on for some webapps
<ogra> or at least test on it
<nik90_> ogra: so if I was using the device to develop for the clock-app, I should still use system-image
<nik90_> ogra: but it doesnt allow writing into filesystem..wouldnt i need that?
<ogra> nik90_, yeah, preferably ... for testing it before landing the code at least
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I tried with com.ubuntu.developer.diegosarmentero.tabugame which doesn't appear to be a webapp
<ogra> you can make it writable and install debs
<sergiusens> cjwatson, stock ticker works fine on latest (flashed 2 hours ago)
<ogra> but that falls over at some point
<ogra> so you need to re-flash
<sergiusens> cjwatson, hmm, I had that until recently, let me get it back on
<ogra> you will also lose the ability to update
<nik90_> ogra: ah. I use qtcreator to test code on the device
<ogra> thats fine then
<nik90_> ogra: I am not sure if it creates debs and installs it
<ogra> i dont think it does
<lool> mfisch: sure, shoot
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I get a white screen with the preinstalled stock ticker.  variety!
<ogra> but it should have all automation you need to work with the system image
<sergiusens> cjwatson, just got a unity crash when searching though, might take a bit
<nik90_> ogra: since it doesnt create debs, I do not need to mark it writable? This way I can update over the air :)
<mfisch> lool: all the demo/example scopes rely on libmrss0
<mfisch> lool: which I think has 1 dep itself
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I start the apps through upstart when seeing that, easier to get an isolated log
<ogra> nik90_, i would hope qtcreator crates a click and pushes that, but only sdk people can tell what they actually do i guess :)
<lool> stock ticker launched here
<nik90_> ogra: okay I will enquire about that
<lool> mfisch: ok
<nik90_> ogra: thnx
<mfisch> lool: so we'd like to get it into the image, for now we'll statically link to it
<lool> mfisch: hmm static linking is bad
<lool> rpath are bad too, but slightly less
<pete-woods> diwic: I'm trying to get a segfault out of it, it happens when pocketsphinx_continuous is SIGTERM'ed, I don't actually know how to get a stacktrace out of GDB in this situation
<cjwatson> sergiusens: We should get upstart-app-launch-tools into the RO image ...
<cjwatson> Not least because click can make use of it to fine-tune GC
<mfisch> lool: we need to get a demo out to some internal folks by eod, so statically linking for today works
<lool> mfisch: I'd say rpath is the closest to what it would eventually look like in a click; we'd likely setup some lib search dir for you or so
<lool> mfisch: or just use a wrapper that prepends the right dir to LD_LIBRARY_PATH, that's clean
<mfisch> lool: sure, once scopes can be click packages
<mfisch> lool: I wonder if we can make unity call the wrapper
<lool> mfisch: hmm ok, well you're free to put what you want in the custom tarball I guess
<lool> mfisch: sure, just update the scope config to point at it, or move he real scope out of the way and use the wrapper instead?
<lool> mfisch: it's either dbus activated or launched anyway, so just replace the binary with a shell script that extends LD_LIBRARY_PATH and execs the real scope
<sergiusens> cjwatson, well that's a tedg call, if they are prime time and reliable, then why not
<mfisch> lool: we'll try that
<lool> tedg: did you want to sync today?
<lool> tedg: I had a bunch of questions on upstart-app-launch changes
<lool> and url-dispatcher
<lool> tedg: albeit I'm a tiny bit tired
<lool> and it's 6:30pm friday
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Lots of "QOpenGLShaderProgram: could not create shader program" and similar
<sergiusens> cjwatson, tabu just opened fine here
<sergiusens> cjwatson, grouper?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<sergiusens> cjwatson, that's probably apparmor at work
<sergiusens> jdstrand, ^^
<cjwatson> Ah, yeah, lots of
<cjwatson> Sep 20 16:32:14 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  112.713884] type=1400 audit(1379694734.429:83752): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=866 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.diegosarmentero.tabugame_tabugame_0.1" name="/dev/tegra_sema" pid=1839
<sergiusens> I wonder if there was a recent new kernel for grouper?
<mfisch> mterry: whats the status of lightdm? seems like still pending from the mr comments?
<mterry> mfisch, it landed, but in a slightly misconfigured way.  ogra will update to fix.  It's functional, but doesn't fix the logind issue the way it is now
<cjwatson> I'm on apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.0.31, and current is 1.0.32, but I'm not sure I see anything obvious in the changelog
<cjwatson> Oh, yes I do
<mterry> mfisch, but it should fix your locale thing
<cjwatson> "add more Nexus 7 accesses"
<sergiusens> strange since it was supposed to be working
<cjwatson> I'll upgrade that and try again
<sergiusens> unless everything was supposed to land in one snap and didn't
<ogra> mterry, we hardcode the locale in /etc/environment ... might be that we should drop that :)
<mfisch> +1 on dropping that
<mfisch> there's also /etc/default/locale
<cjwatson> sergiusens: re upstart-app-launch-tools, I think tedg was really expecting people to use the library, but I can't do that until click's in C (without using ctypes, anyway, which I'd strongly prefer not to do)
<mterry> ogra, well lightdm also uses the user-configured locale now once logged in
<ogra> mterry, from .dmrc ?
<mterry> ogra, AccountsService
<ogra> ah
<mterry> ogra, .dmrc is so old-school man
<mterry> all the cool kids use AS
<ogra> haha
<mfisch> mterry: we're going to ship an upstart job that sets the locale to something
<day> is there a decent chance that the manual install works?
<mfisch> mterry: we'll need to work with the config guys on that
<day> if the automatic doesnt*
<jdstrand> cjwatson: that is fixed in 1.0.32
<cwayne> mterry: does that fix the polkit issue too?
<ogra> cwayne, it will with the next upload
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I meant to make that changelog more specific. I jotted that down then didn't come back to it
<ogra> sorry, i messed that up
<mterry> cwayne, it will, once the misconfiguration is fixed (you can do it yourself by doing: mv /etc/lightdm.conf /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<fginther> danielholm, the jenkins master is back up now, but one of the slaves is still not connecting. I'm still working on it
<mterry> cwayne, if you try it out, let me know how it works for you
<tintix> Hi
<tintix> Do you know which process handles the touch input? After replacing my kernel I got stuck :S
<danielholm> fginther: great. thank you! :)
<tintix> cwayne, ping
<cwayne> tintix: pong
<tintix> hi, are you busy I have one doubt concerning ubuntu touch on Nexus 7
<cwayne> tintix: always busy :) whats up?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Yep, much better now that I've upgraded, thanks :)
<jdstrand> \o/
<tintix> lol, looks like you are behanw. Well I have replaced the kernel but after that my touch screen application seems to have stopped
<tintix> I checked /dev/input/event0 and it is fine, but the UI is not handling it anymore and the mouse cursor has apper
<tintix> So I would like to ask if you know which app should I dig to find the problem
<tintix> if anyone could also provide the official kernel repo would be awesome too
<tintix> :)
<cyphermox> ogra: the properties should be something you select in system settings, really
<cyphermox> but hey, it's kind of late to be playing with this now
<ogra> well, the server will die if the device goes away
<ogra> yeah, i didnt mean for this release
<ogra> just generally
<ogra> they are racy currently
<ogra> (server vs device)
<ogra> my change made it less racy but apparenlty you can still get into situations where there is a device up but no server running on shutdown
<cyphermox> that's on purpose, you shouldn't have to keep the server running
<ogra> which makes gvfs freak out on the desktop
<cyphermox> I don't follow
<cyphermox> oh
<ogra> if the mtp device is up and there is no server running, gvfs falls over
<cyphermox> well there is only so much you can do with this
<ogra> and on shutdown we kill the server before the property gets unset
<cyphermox> the fix is indeed to make the property completely external to when the service starts
<ogra> i would say managed by the server upstart job
<ogra> via dbus to a privileged dbus handler
<ogra> so the server can toggle it as needed
<cyphermox> I don't think that's a good idea
<cyphermox> we're still limited to two gadgets at once...
<cyphermox> so once we have rndis and mtp, then what happens if someone tries to enable adb?
<ogra> rndis would have to go down
<cyphermox> and you know, whatever other gadget there is
<ogra> yeah
<cyphermox> adb and rndis shouldn't have to be mutually exclusive
<ogra> they are in all configs i have seen
<cyphermox> but it doesn't have to be; it's only done that way for convenience
<ogra> there is never an adb,rndis entry in the init.rc's i know
<cyphermox> we can still tweak the user job slightly to DTRT
<ogra> it will still exit with the session
<cyphermox> yes
<ogra> so as long as the property setting lives in a system job, i see no way to do that
<cyphermox> let me test something
<cyphermox> ogra: yeah, no. there will be a need for some kind of property service that we can poke via dbus
<ogra> right, and i think we should plan some generic interface
<cyphermox> or it's just a matter that the system upstart job isn't quite doing what it should
<ogra> i guess there will be other session services that would like to flick properties
<ogra> well, can system jobs pick up events from session jobs ?
<ogra> we could emit something from the session job
<popey> cyphermox: you have an nm package for me to test?
<cyphermox> popey: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathieu-tl/network-manager/
<popey> cyphermox: same test as before, go for a walk?
<cyphermox> ahah yeah
<cyphermox> ;)
<popey> ok
<popey> this will build more hunger for the chinese food that just arrived :D
<cyphermox> haha
<cyphermox> lucky... though I'll be making spring rolls tonight :)
<sergiusens> popey, do a take out and take it with you :-P
<popey> stop making me feel more hungry!
<day> my recovery mode doesnt allow me to adb push things
<day> can i instead just sideload?
<day> probably not
<sergiusens> day you should be able to do that
<day> sergiusens: do you see an issue with: adb sideload /home/day/Downloads/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+grouper.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<sergiusens> day, yes, you can only sideload one at a time
<day> sergiusens: screw it i just do it
<popey> cyphermox: not successful. the OSK died on me so I couldn't kill and restart mtr
<popey> cyphermox: will test again after food ☻
<plars> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/110/console
<plars> this isn't good
<plars> all unity tests are failing on the latest build
<plars> mzanetti: ^
<plars> Saviq: ^
<sergiusens> plars, any commonality?
<thomi> ogra: rfowler just gave me that broken GN back... but now it's fixed!
<plars> sergiusens: yeah
<plars> sergiusens: GRID_UNIT_PX
<plars> TypeError: int() argument must be a string or a number, not 'NoneType'
<thomi> plars: looks like the GRID_UNIT_PX is set to some non-number?
<thomi> or not set :)
<sergiusens> plars, thomi might be the new lightdm stuff
<ogra> thomi, !
<sergiusens> ogra, did the lightdm /session change make it into the image?
<plars> other tests don't seem to be complaining about it
<ogra> sergiusens, yes .... but it sets the value fine here
<sergiusens> plars, ogra thomi others tests might not complain since unity and the session is already setup
<sergiusens> how is unity being loaded?
<ogra> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ env|grep GRID
<ogra> GRID_UNIT_PX=18
<sergiusens> for the tests
<mzanetti> also, other tests don't check it in the test case
<ogra> sergiusens, via upstart i would guess
<day> sergiusens: so far so good :/
<ogra> plars, note that i ran the ubnity8 suite several times before uploading the session changes ... in four runs i had no errors
<sergiusens> ogra, then it may not be that, but it did change how the gird unit was exported so was my first thought
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> mine too,, but i see it set here
<ogra> and thats a fresh install
<plars> ok, GRID_UNIT_PX is set in a different place
<plars> it used to be in the phablet user's .bashrc
<plars> not anymore
<plars> sergiusens: ogra: ^
<plars> that's why we are not picking it up now
<ogra> plars, yes, it is exported by lightdm now
<day> i sideloaded the saucy-preinstalled. rebooted into recovery and sideloaded the armhf...after reboot im still greeted by android :/
<ogra> i get it properly set in my session
<day> did i miss something important?
<ogra> see above
<ogra> plars, in the terminal as well as in adb
<sergiusens> day you need to sideload both files
<plars> ogra: but when we adb in, and switch user to phablet (even ensuring that we do so interactively so that we get the .bashrc brought in) we don't get it set
<plars> ogra: how are you getting it in adb?
<day> sergiusens: without a reboot?
<ogra> plars, sudo -i phablet -i
<ogra> nothing special
<day> sergiusens: because i uploaded both..just with a reboot inbetween (which i did because the wiki says so)
 * ogra checks for an old bashrc
<plars> ogra: to run autopilot tests, we basically just do: sudo -i -u phablet bash -ic "UTAH_PROBE_DIR=$UTAH_PROBE_DIR PYTHONPATH=$curdir autopilot run -v $*"
<day> sergiusens: but the wiki doesnt use sideload. it uses push
<sergiusens> day, no need to reboot, just respect the order
<mterry> Cimi, I started some changes here: lp:~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard (added an upstart session job for it).  Still doesn't correctly display, but how it will start should be sorted now
<thomi> plars: BTW, you don't need to export PYTHONPATH, since the autopilot test runner does that for you... it can't hurt though
<ogra> plars, bah, i have indeed an old bashrc around  even though i flashed with --no-backup
<sergiusens> ogra, really?
<plars> ogra: we use --bootstrap, but I thought sergiusens said they should be equivalent
<sergiusens> plars, its the same dest var :-)
<ogra> sergiusens, apparently
<ogra> right, it isnt set in adb anymore
<ogra> sigh
<day> sergiusens: ah fuck. i should read more T_T... the first package installation gets aborted :/
<sergiusens> day just a reminder that you can't swear on this channel
<day> sergiusens: apparently im a magician :o
<day> sergiusens: sadly my magic stops there :L
<plars> ogra: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/ubuntu-touch-session/saucy/revision/21 I'm guessing?
<davmor2> cyphermox: there might be an issue when connections go from one tower to another and from 3g to wifi if a page is loading, (but I believe that is the same on android and ios for the 3g → wifi with a page loading)
<ogra> plars, right
<awe_> davmor2, what *kind* of an issue?
<ogra> plars, the exporting happens in the ubuntu-touch-session script
<awe_> if you're pulling bytes over once connection, and the route changes out from under you, recovery will depend on how the application has been written
<sergiusens> davmor2, seems appropriate since your tcp,ip socket would be invalid
<ogra> plars, we need to find something better than bashrc ... else that will bite us again
<awe_> davmor2, this shouldn't be much different than what happens today on the desktop
<davmor2> awe_: sergiusens:  indeed for wifi → 3g and visa versa but I get the same issue switching between towers
<awe_> ie. wifi roaming, or wifi to 3g
<awe_> davmor2, what's the *issue*?
<davmor2> awe_: the page just stops
<cyphermox> hmm
<sergiusens> does you ip change when switching towers?
<awe_> in the browser
<cyphermox> davmor2: what page precisely?
<awe_> cyphermox, any random web page
<awe_> I'm assuming
<cyphermox> sergiusens: no, IP shouldn't change
<awe_> davmor2, how do you know you've switched towers?
<davmor2> cyphermox: it was the insight link from the main page
<cyphermox> awe_: no, I mean the actual page is improtant
<cyphermox> if it's just one large html page, then yeah I could understand
<awe_> yea... I guess
<cyphermox> if it's one html page with lots of external links, things may still be loading
<davmor2> awe_: strenght went from 1 bar to full as I got closer to the tower up the road rather than the one in town that I'm closer to at home
<davmor2> awe_: So I'm assuming a tower change
<awe_> basically, the data call should theoretically stay active as you roam between towers
<day> theres a preinstalled-system-armhf+grouper.img and a preinstalled-touch-armhf+grouper.img. The touch is much smaller, but its the right one (grouper is apparently the right version for my n7 non 3g)
<awe_> it's possible for it to temporarily suspend
<cyphermox> davmor2: awe_: for this we'll need logs from ofono
<day> but is it the right one*
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox: I'll be moving around a hell of a lot tomorrow so I'll keep an eye on it and see if it happens again
<cyphermox> davmor2: ack
<cyphermox> I'm planning on perhaps doing some roaming of my own as well
<davmor2> either way a simple refresh loaded the page okay after it stopped
<awe_> davmor2, yea I'm not sure this is a bug
<awe_> davmor2, if you have another phone, we should compare android behavior
<awe_> basically there are times when you lose the transport layer of the mobile data connection temporarily
<davmor2> awe_, cyphermox: hey guys would Edge be a different route to 3g?  if so then it might of been that it dropped to edge then when the signal went back up to 3g again maybe?
<awe_> yes
<cyphermox> nope
<awe_> ;)
<awe_> on second thought, what cypher said
<awe_> again I *think* that's transparent to the data call
<awe_> in other words I don't think a new call is established, but as I don't have a full blown test environment, that's a bit hard to simulate
<awe_> this is the kind of stuff that needs to go into a "telephony system test plan"
<davmor2> no worries as I say I'll keep an eye on it as I go out and about tomorrow see if it locks up or not, may just of been a freak coincidence :)
<awe_> k
<day> would it help to install another bootloader?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, right, IP shouldn't change, not sure what happens when you switch to a tower that provided by another operator though
<day> the bootloader says its unlocked. thats all i need right?
<plars> om26er: around?
<plars> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4371/notes-app-autopilot/424889/ is failing on both devices
<ogra> plars, i'm putting the bashrc hack back in
<om26er> plars, yes, sure
<plars> om26er: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4371/notes-app-autopilot/424889/ - any ideas?
<om26er> something to do with the OSK visibility :/
<om26er> it expected the OSK to be hidden but it was "shown"
<om26er> let me dig up the code
<plars> om26er: there's lots of new failures in gallery too
<plars> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4372/gallery-app-autopilot/
<om26er> *chocks himself*
<plars> several of them seem to be ToolkitEmulatorException: The tab with index 0 was not selected.
<plars> om26er: it's also worth noting that for camera, we have not only the previous known racy test, but a new one that is failing: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4372/camera-app-autopilot/
<plars> test_zoom.TestCameraZoom.test_slider
<om26er> plars, yeah that, never really understood what was wrong with that one.
<om26er> so it seems we have three failing apps
<om26er> :(
<plars> om26er: no, more
<plars> om26er: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4371/webbrowser-app-autopilot/ web browser fails too
<om26er> plars, maybe something bad happened with this image ?
<plars> ogra: we have a *lot* of  breakage in 58 :(
<ogra> :(
<om26er> I might fade
<plars> om26er: there was a new webbrowser in 58 though, so at least that one might be easier to explain
<om26er> plars, pick one, which app should I start with ? :)
<plars> om26er: wow, I don't know... I know it's late for you though :(
<plars> om26er: which one looks easier?
<plars> om26er: the tests aren't even done running, is there someone in a better tz that should look at some of these?
<plars> bfiller: ^?
<plars> I'm hoping that a lot of these are related to some change that didn't happen in the app, as there were a lot of things that didn't seem to fail because of anything wrong with the app itself
<plars> err
<om26er> plars, I don't think anyone is. I am here till 2:30 am (my time) for a meeting. so I am looking
<plars> sorry, that was poorly phrased
<plars> I mean that there wasn't an update in the app
<om26er> plars, those failures could be due to some test getting stuck and in the meanwhile screen turning off
<bfiller> plars: yeah I doubt the app change caused the failure
<bfiller> I can check
<plars> bfiller: for webbrowser you mean? I know that at least one test got reenabled
<plars> there were also apparmor changes that touched a lot of stuff
<jdstrand> apparmor changes didn't touch a lot of stuff
<jdstrand> what are you referring to?
<om26er> jdstrand, wow do you have a buzzer for 'apparmor' ? ;)
<jdstrand> I do :)
<jdstrand> and its come in handy, let me tell you :P
<jdstrand> the apparmor changes were to data files that only affect confined apps-- ie click packages
<om26er> plars, I have the "blessed" image on my device. I am going to flash to the very latest (--pending) to test the failures
<jdstrand> I did just upload something to unbreak webapps shipped as click packages when running under mir
<jdstrand> and a boot performance improvement for lxc-android-config
<jdstrand> but nothing that should break anything
<om26er> jdstrand, good to know, we are trying to figure what else could have broken
<om26er> or maybe its just a bad juju for that run
<jdstrand> what is broken?
<plars> om26er: I'm doing the same here
<plars> om26er: actually I have one running on a local jenkins that is seeing similar failures... want to try it by hand too though
<om26er> plars, it could be OSK change
<om26er> (if there was any)
<om26er> brb
<JHOSMAN> SSJ9318
<JHOSMAN> I wish guidance on how to make a report Bugs with Ubuntu Nexus4 touch
<mfisch> fginther: ping
<fginther> mfisch, pong
<mfisch> fginther: in the jenkins job can I use comments per bash/sh?
<fginther> mfisch, yes. it's executed with 'sh' by default (hit the little '?' for the full story)
<day> im still trying to install ubuntu-touch on my nexus7(nakasi). so far the grouper.img seems to be incompatible with my device :/ at least the installation gets aborted everytime after verification
<mfisch> fginther: thanks, the job is getting more complex and I'd like to note some stuff
<mfisch> fginther: also good job to KC last night
<fginther> mfisch, indeed, it's been a good run so far
<mfisch> fginther: I'm ready for the draft
<fginther> mfisch, don't give up so early, no other team in the east is going to run away with it
<mterry> Is there a "spinner" qml/ubuntu-sdk component?
<day> looks like ive 2 problems
<day> 1. the installation cant acces /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<day> 2. it cant find the autodeploy.zip
<day> any idea how i can fix this?
<day> i used phablet-flash ....
<fginther> danielholm, music-app autolanding jobs are running again
<danielholm> fginther: thank you so much! :D
<danielholm> fginther: now you have a great weekend :)
<fginther> danielholm, so for the long delay
<fginther> danielholm, thanks, you too!
<fginther> danielholm, sorry for the long delay
<danielholm> fginther: no worries. thank you. take care. off playing gta 5 gain
<JHOSMAN> .pack to root Nexus4 https://mega.co.nz/#F!nJkyjAwC!SnZe5nRj6dMUAA_YXchGoQ
<doanac> sergiusens: here's a small change we need to support click tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/test-run-click-support/+merge/186875
<sergiusens> doanac, right, so now is the time to change that dirname if you want to btw ;-)
<doanac> it works for me.
<doanac> sergiusens: i guess I need to add this to the landing pipeline spreadsheet?
<sergiusens> doanac, ok, I'll give it a quick run to make sure and approve
<sergiusens> doanac, yeah, should be added as a low risk
<sergiusens> doanac, do you have edit access there?
<doanac> i do now
<sergiusens> doanac, add me as the contact if you want
<doanac> thomi: you still around?
<thomi> doanac: yes sir
<doanac> here's the apparmor patch: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/autopilot/click-apparmor/+merge/186869
 * thomi looks
<doanac> i guess I need to add that to the landing pipeline spreadsheet as well
<thomi> doanac: LGTM, approved
<doanac> thanks
<thomi> doanac: yeah, I have a line there already, so maybe just add to that?
<thomi> doanac: although it's a new binary package, but I guess they care about source packages
<doanac> k
<lool> device didn't come up after an update
<lool> black screen
<lool> I was r/w mode
<lool> this is pretty screwy
<lool> also sensorservice often has 90%+ CPU during boot
<lool> and right now continously
<lool> apt-get install strace: E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory)
<lool> so looks like I destroyed my fs
<popey> lool: how did you update it?
<lool> popey: system-updates
<lool> I mean the OS update UI
<popey> uh
<popey> updates aren't supported on rw mode
<popey> i.e. they will break it
<lool> popey: but I often get corruption when I mount -o remount,rw /; apt-get install stuff; shutdown -r now
<lool> popey: right
<lool> popey: but the problem isn't really with the update, but with syncing fs changes
<popey> oh, ok.
<lool> popey: I guess something assumes changes are synced to permanent storage when they aren't and cuts power; I fear the fs on fs situation doens't help things
<lool> obviously the partially read-only fs helps with that
<lool> but say you've just uploaded photos to your home, you might be similarly screwed
<lool> (or your photos might)
<lool> anyway
 * lool goes reflashing  :-)
<lool> I guess we need to add some delay or chase this down
<drachensun> is there a test application or something to make sure acceleration is working?
<drachensun> I can't figure out whats going on, there are errors in unity8 about the surface but I can't get any output from surfaceflinger to figure out why stops
<rickspencer3> jfunk, popey either of you guys find something slowing down your phones a lot after you leave home with it?
<rickspencer3> it seems like something takes up a lot of cpu
 * rickspencer3 wonders if something is crashing
<doanac> sergiusens: just added another one-liner to my MP. i discovered a bug in phablet-test-run
<doanac> https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/test-run-click-support/+merge/186875
<lool> rickspencer3: so one thing I've spotted is sensorservice using close to 100% CPU during boot
<rickspencer3> lool, ok, but htis isn't during boot
<rickspencer3> this is when I go outside
<popey> rickspencer3: not left home much recently ☻
<lool> now I actually screwed it to the point it wouldn't boot and sensorservice stayed at 100%
<rickspencer3> it seems like whenever I leave the office it happens
<lool> I think it's waiting for that comes up late
<rickspencer3> lool, hmmm, that hasn't happened to me
<popey> I even manage to update to 57 over 3g today
<rickspencer3> but I am getting that thing where click takes a long time each boot, but I think jdstrand knows what the problems is and is fixing it
<lool> rickspencer3: I guess the immediate culprit would be 3G then; maybe bring a laptop with you and run top?  :-)
<popey> yes, booting takes an age here
<rickspencer3> lool, right, I tried to bring up the terminal, but then the app scope crashed or something :/
<rickspencer3> installed apps is empty :)
<popey> ah hang on
<popey> did you find terminal using search?
<rickspencer3> popey, I tired to find terminal during search
<rickspencer3> using search, I mean
<sergiusens> doanac, does this meaning you are finally switching? :-)
<popey> yes, known bug
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, lock it to your launcher
<popey> bug 1225391
<ubot5> bug 1225391 in Unity 8 "Installed Applications is blank after doing a search" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225391
<doanac> sergiusens: i'm trying
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, that's kind of so a work around
<rickspencer3> but thanks for the tip
<sergiusens> rickspencer3, oh, sans bug, I thought you were tired of searching for it
<rickspencer3> sergiusens, nah
<rickspencer3> I should check the /var/crash
 * rickspencer3 peeks
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/crash# ls -l | wc -l
<popey> 15
<rickspencer3> looks suspicious
<popey> eek!
<rickspencer3> -rw-r----- 1 phablet whoopsie 18529096 Sep 19 15:57 _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<jfunk> rickspencer3, I've been in my house far too much to see anything, om26er -> have you seen anything slowing down the phone after you leave home?
<rickspencer3> I wonder if Unity was crashing and the slowness was the writing of the crash report and aport doing it's think?
<rickspencer3> this is why you guys need to be true Avengers
<rickspencer3> through away your android and iphones
<popey> plausible
<rickspencer3> !
<lool> *pfiou*
<om26er> jfunk, things are working pretty fine, atleast on my networks for the last few days
<om26er> in sense of calling
<lool> so I was trying latest image, and music files didn't open at all
<popey> it launches the music app here
<lool> thankfully it's "just" the music scope, the home one works!  :-)
<popey> ahh
<popey> bug 1228345  though
<ubot5> bug 1228345 in Ubuntu Music App "Launching track from dash new instance of app, not re-use of existing one " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228345
<lool> popey: that's known and there are some candidate fixes, but didn't want to land them today
<popey> cool
<popey> i cant scroll across to the apps lens
<popey> usually i can lock/unlock and get to it
<popey> now I can't
<lool> popey: that's when it crashes usually
<lool> popey: launch gallery app or something
<lool> popey: and then return to home, and it will work
<popey> got it
<popey> ta
<pmcgowan> popey, does it actually play for you?
<om26er> rickspencer3, I think I know the slowness you talking about. the interface gets all slow and mostly I have to turn off the screen and turn it on again...
<popey> no pmcgowan
<om26er> I have been trying to reproduce that for a few days
<pmcgowan> music app come up but not playing
<pmcgowan> ah
<lool> pmcgowan: doesn't work with spaces in filenames
<pmcgowan> lool, indeed I have those
<popey> ted patched it earlier
<lool> pmcgowan: this is fixed in the soon to be built music-app
<pmcgowan> vg
<om26er> popey, you got a mako?
<om26er> seems pressing the power button twice quickly can make your phone into deep sleep or something
<om26er> screen won't come back
<popey> i do
<popey> om26er: how quickly?
<om26er> popey, something like twice in .5 second
<om26er> oh yeah, that's really happening for me :/
<om26er> its the third time
<lool> pmcgowan: well, or so we thought; there's another bug in upstart-app-launch that prevents it from working with latest music-app
<pmcgowan> lool, crud
<popey> om26er: yeah, i can reproduce that
<om26er> popey, bug 1228386
<ubot5> bug 1228386 in powerd (Ubuntu) "[mako] pressing the power button quickly results in the phone being in a dead state" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228386
<om26er> fwiw, adb works fine
<om26er> does not happen on grouper atleast. flashing maguro now
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1228387
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228387 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Doesn't unquote double-quotes from desktop files" [High,New]
<victorp_> hey, I am having a problem where a textfield doesnt seem editeable at all, any thoughts?
<popey> (process:790): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create directory '/root/.cache/dconf': Read-only file system.  dconf will not work properly.
<popey> there's a lot of that in /var/log/upstart/powerd.log
<day> maybe i didnt read it. But its AWESOME that the isntall wiki doesnt mention with one single word that you NEED a custom recovery...
<popey> day: it presumes you follow the instructions
<day> popey: i think i did...
<day> popey: again if i missed it, my bad
<popey> day: did you use phablet-flash ?
<day> popey: i tried phablet. i tried recovery sideload. i tried everything
<day> popey: without custom recovery nada. someone on #android said all rom installs will be blocked because they wont pass the validation
<day> popey: even with custom ram phablet-flash failed. sideload + customrom did the trick
<popey> which device?
<day> popey: n7 wifi
<popey> strange, never had that issue with my n7
<victorp_> popey have you seen any issues with textfields not being editable on ubuntu touch?
<popey> victorp_: nope
<victorp_> :(
<popey> om26er: how do you get out of that deadish state?
<popey> om26er: its still running, just nothing on display
<om26er> popey, adb reboot :)
<popey> no[pe
<popey> hangs
<om26er> popey, I also did press and hold the power button for a long time to turn it off
<om26er> that might have worked for me then
<popey> ah, ok
<popey> booting
<om26er> popey, I would assume we can call that critical than critical ;)
<popey> meh
<om26er> is flashing a maguro now, just to be sure
<JHOSMAN> I have several for reporting bugs for Ubuntu Touch, but can not find where to make the reports, someone can help me?
<popey> JHOSMAN: sure thing
<popey> JHOSMAN: bugs in what bit?
<JHOSMAN> Yes
<JHOSMAN> popey:  You can guide me? I have in my hand Ubuntu Touch updated and want to report errors.
<popey> JHOSMAN: can you tell me briefly where the problem lies?
<JHOSMAN> popey:  There are several, the one I'm seeing now is in Settings / TimeZone / Manually, I can not select my time zone city
<popey> known bug
<popey> not implemented yet
<popey> next! :D
<JHOSMAN> popey:  I use launchpad to generate bug reports?
<popey> yes.
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers has a nice list of links to where you can file them
<JHOSMAN> Open Facebook and I came out the keyboard, just to the terminal, I had to close and reopen
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: long boot> yes, click 0.4.7 and lxc-android-config 0.100 should fix that
<popey> nic eone jdstrand
<JHOSMAN> popey:  My screen turns off and only went on: or
<JHOSMAN> :o
<jdstrand> well, cjwatson fixed click, so he should get that credit :)
<JHOSMAN> popey: I can not make installation of applications, such as Google+
<jdstrand> first boot after a fresh flash might take a little bit longer, but reboots should be much better. most reboots after a system-image update may be slower depending on what changed in the image
<jdstrand> (but thereafter quick)
<JHOSMAN> popey:  Two hours ago I disabled the wifi, and did not re-turn, I had to reinstall the system (nexus 4)
<popey> JHOSMAN: there is an update to the G+ app pending in the store
<popey> JHOSMAN: you can "restart network-manager" which works around that
<popey> there's a fix in the works for that I think.
<JHOSMAN> popey:  Actually I can not install any application of the suggested, an error screen appears.
<popey> JHOSMAN: maybe you don't have a network connection?
<popey> JHOSMAN: if the network is down, you cna't install
<JHOSMAN> popey:  Yeah, I thought but I rebooted everything and it did not work. He fell off the wifi, and did not detect any network.
<day> is there a quickfix for the keyboard/terminal overlapping? (text behind keyboard)
<popey> JHOSMAN: adb shell  and then restart network-manager   should work around the network issue
<JHOSMAN> popey:  Yes, that should fix, but I say, we must review the subject, to the end user.
<popey> JHOSMAN: a fix is in the works
<JHOSMAN> ok
<om26er> rickspencer3, hey! you might be seeing this bug 1228396
<ubot5> bug 1228396 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 is sometimes very slow on unlocking the screen, need to turn off the screen and then turn it on to make it behave better" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228396
<rickspencer3> hi om26er
<rickspencer3> hard to say
<JHOSMAN> popey:  I use two-step authentication on facebook, and in step verification box, did not see the button "OK" of Facebook, the screen goes into a very high resolution and is not adapted to the screen, I had to search the entire screen.
<om26er> I'll keep trying to reproduce this bug with the hope that i'll finally find the steps.
<popey> JHOSMAN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+filebug?field.tags=avengers  I'd file a bug there
<om26er> JHOSMAN, ok might be at the bottom right of the screen if you zoom out
<om26er> since we changed the browser string things went a bit problematic for few websites
<JHOSMAN> popey:  Yes, if I walk away I find, but the end user would not understand, in the application of Gwibber not pass this, you think I should report it?
<JHOSMAN> om26er:  up
<om26er> JHOSMAN, report everything you find problematic in the browser, We definitely have things to improve there
<JHOSMAN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1228398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228398 in webbrowser-app "Two-step Verification // Facebook" [Undecided,New]
<daker> highvoltage: adding a screenshot would help the devs
<daker> oups sorry highvoltage
<JHOSMAN> popey: om26er Not if I'm wrong, but encuntro not OK button to change the date of my phone.
<daker> JHOSMAN: adding a screenshot would help the devs
<JHOSMAN> daker: ok
<jdstrand> mhall119: hey, if I was going to try to get the information out about this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Permissions/1.0, what is the best list? ubuntu-phone?
<jdstrand> jono: ^
<popey> yes
<popey> ubuntu-phone list
<jdstrand> or even popey :)
<popey> also the ubuntu app developer mailing list
<jdstrand> popey: ubuntu-app-devel?
<popey> trying to find it
<jdstrand> I seem to be subscribed to ubuntu-app-devel@lists.ubuntu.com, so it is a front runner in my mind
<jdstrand> :)
<popey> nope....
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps
<jono> jdstrand, popey well...
<popey> but thats really core apps specific
<jono> who is the intended consumer of this page?
<jono> app devs?
<jono> or platform devs?
<jdstrand> jono: app developers and Ubuntu developers who either are writing services for apps
<jono> jdstrand, if it is mainly intended for app devs we should put it on d.u.c
<jono> I recommend we have it as a sub-page on http://91.189.93.79/publish/apps/get-started/
<jdstrand> that's fine with me
<jono> mhall119, ^
<jono> mhall119 can help you get it on there
<popey> wise
<jdstrand> jono: but, assuming that happens quickly enough, I also wanted to send it to a mailing list. people are always asking about various parts of it
<jdstrand> ubuntu-phone is where I've seen most of those questions
<jono> jdstrand, yeah, so we should publish on d.u.c, which will be launched next week
<jdstrand> jono: I can say, it might be nice if I could edit this in the future
<jono> and then we will mail the lists and social media pointing to the page
<jono> jdstrand, sure, we can do that
<jdstrand> jono: this is v1.0 of the policy. we are going to have v1.1, etc
<jono> mhall119 can help you get the page set up and then just edit it where appropriate in the future
<jdstrand> and I'll surely have things to correct/clarify
<jdstrand> ok
<JHOSMAN> popey: om26er Not if I'm wrong, but find not OK button to change the date of my phone.
<jono> jdstrand, cool, it might be worth dropping mhall119 a mail as he is EOD soon
<jdstrand> as am I. I was getting antsy :P
<om26er> JHOSMAN, right, there is no ok button yet..
<om26er> JHOSMAN, ah it works on the tablet
<jono> jdstrand, :-)
<JHOSMAN> om26er:  So I think I'll run out of time and date: P
<om26er> JHOSMAN, the design needs tweaking for it to fit on a phone
<JHOSMAN> om26er:  I have no OK button in the configuration of Date (Nexus4)
<om26er> JHOSMAN, yeah both the phones have same height as in resolutions
<om26er> JHOSMAN, even I do see settings on the nexus 7 but changing them have no effect
<om26er> JHOSMAN, we'll haev that fixed before release atleast (I would hope so) :)
<JHOSMAN> om26er: I'll send a photo for you to see :) and tell me whether to report
<om26er> I have all the devices here, I am sure there won't be nothing new. but sure ;)
<om26er> thats nexus 7 http://i.imgur.com/ayXRnjB.png
<om26er> Nexus 4 http://i.imgur.com/7a7KRCI.png
<day> is there a good virtual keyboard? with arrowkeys? that i can install quickly via apt-get?
<om26er> JHOSMAN, you can use this script to upload things quickly http://ubuntuone.com/7KQ1GdgJQjglgMORs6YJuH
<om26er> with device connected over adb ./touchshot -u will give you an upload link to imgur
<JHOSMAN> om26er:  https://twitter.com/namsohj/status/381174140146708480
<JHOSMAN> imgur error :P
<om26er> o_O
<jdstrand> mhall119: fyi, sent email
 * jdstrand -> outta here
<jdstrand> have a nice weekend
<popey> ditto
<rZ_> has there been any progress on porting ubuntu touch dev preview to nexus 7 2013?
<JHOSMAN> om26er:  not buttons :P
<om26er> JHOSMAN, report a bug
<om26er> JHOSMAN, I have a tool for that as well :p
<popey> rZ_: not that I'm aware of
<JHOSMAN> here? om26er  https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+filebug?field.tags=avengers
<om26er> JHOSMAN, report for system-settings
<om26er> JHOSMAN, I use this tool: http://ubuntuone.com/1sKgi6oKLK9lYK0iOJsslD
<om26er> ./phonebug system-settings
<om26er> this will gather all the logs from the phone and report that to launchpad from your computer
<JHOSMAN> In this moment I run in Windows 8 =(
<om26er> package name is ubuntu-system-settings
<JHOSMAN> ok
<om26er> JHOSMAN, here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+filebug
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<JHOSMAN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1228409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228409 in ubuntu-system-settings "Manual time change" [Undecided,New]
<JHOSMAN> In the Facebook application, I'm noticing low resolution images. (ALL)
<jono> sergiusens, hey
<jono> sergiusens, can I still sync google contacts to my Ubuntu phone?
<jono> if so where are the latest instructions?
<JHOSMAN> jono: sergiusens As you can sync contacts?
<JHOSMAN> of Google account'
<JHOSMAN> popey:  In the Facebook application, I'm noticing low resolution images. (ALL)
<daker> anyone can give me his input for those messages http://i.imgur.com/54zaXyb.png ?
<jono> sergiusens, looks like the old instructions don't work as we are read only
<sergiusens> jono, should be, but only the two syncevolution commands are needed
<sergiusens> jono, syncevolution is preinstalled
<jono> sergiusens, I tried but it says it is read only
<jono> [ERROR] ./.config: Read-only file system
<JHOSMAN> I do not see syncevolution
<JHOSMAN> sergiusens:  The application if installed (for terminal) but I see the executable.
<JHOSMAN> It is normal, if I open 5 applications put slow = (lag)
<JHOSMAN> Youtube Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1228415
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228415 in webbrowser-app "Not play videos in Youtube" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> jono, how are you logged in, that should be your ~/.config ... just double check if you are with adb to sudo -i -u phablet
<jono> sergiusens, with adb shell
<jono> sergiusens, yep I could log in as the phablet user
<jono> now when I run the syncevolution command I get:
<jono> [INFO] addressbook: looking for databases...
<jono> [INFO] addressbook: okay
<JHOSMAN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1228419
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228419 in ubuntu-system-settings "Storage size of files and folders" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<JHOSMAN> hello chilicuil ^_^
<chilicuil> hi JHOSMAN =D
<sergiusens> jono, and then it just dies? I'll need to reflash to try that as I'm currently setting up for accelerated video playback with gstreamer that jhodapp worked on :-)
<jono> sergiusens, fixed it
<jono> so I ran the config command first
<jono> and then I ran:
<jono> syncevolution --sync refresh-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook
<jono> that seemed to bring in all my contacts
<JHOSMAN> you remember me? :p
<JHOSMAN> chilicuil:
<chilicuil> JHOSMAN: yep, you help the ubuntu-mx team with the ubuntu olimpic games who didn't launch =P
<JHOSMAN> :D Waw yea! :P
<sergiusens> jono, great... it would surprise me if syncevolution would want to write outside of your home
<jono> sergiusens, yeah, it looks good
<jono> are we going to have this for 1.0?
<sergiusens> jono, it's staying for 13.10
<sergiusens> jono, I never looked into it much since I thought we were going to be using some sort of online accounts mechanics to get these in
<sergiusens> these being the contacts
<jono> sergiusens, right, that is what I presumed too
<jono> sergiusens, any idea how I sync my contacts back to Google?
<sergiusens> jono, I can look at that tomorrow, but there is a way yes... there's also two way sync in there
<sergiusens> doanac, happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/test-run-click-support/+merge/186875
<jono> thanks sergiusens
<Want> hello
<Want> I'm in need of help
<JHOSMAN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1228437
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228437 in gallery-app "I can not share pictures to twitter" [Undecided,New]
<JHOSMAN> hello Want
<Want> Looking for Ubuntu for a DELL Latitude ST
<Want> what would be the best distro to use?
<JHOSMAN> Operative Sistem is Windows?
<JHOSMAN> Want: ?
<Want> originaly windows 7
<Want> but barely runs it
<Want> specs are absolutely horible
<jointherealms> the DELL Latitude ST is x86, afaik ubuntu-touch hasnt been ported there yet
<JHOSMAN> Want:  Not, not run
<JHOSMAN> See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-21
<Defy> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as A820t
<Defy> Somebody help me
<Defy> hello
<imnichol> Sorry, this channel is pretty dead around 0GMT
<tancredo> heya
<tancredo> heya
<tancredo> any1else is getting problems to import gcontacts to touch?
<drachensun> this is weird /dev under android has things that aren't accessible from /dev under Linux
<drachensun> is that expected?
<drachensun> the EGL libraries are trying to call property_service and can't see it
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<stgraber> cwayne_: I'm only around for the next 5-10min, currently at Linux Plumbers 2013 and just got back from the closing party :)
<AskUbuntu> Trying to flash Ubuntu touch onto my nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/348208
<f1razer> what  proprietary software does ubuntu phone contain?
<nhaines> None, although ports may contain binary blobs from their Android drivers.
<f1razer> and how stable is the os?
<nhaines> Unclear question.  The kernel is fantastically stable.  Userspace crashes recover quickly.
<drachensun_> rsalveti: Or any one else who knows about lxc, I've got a problem I can't figure out, /dev/socket isn't being shared between the Android container and Ubuntu
<drachensun_> I've got my device I'm porting and a Nexus 7
<drachensun_> On the nexus 7, I can see how it works
<drachensun_> Android binds /dev/socket to socket and socket was in the rootfs folder for lxc so Ubuntu can see it then bind it to its /dev/socket
<drachensun_> ok
<drachensun_> My script has the exact same entries as the nexus 7, to make this happen in init.rc
<drachensun_> and pre-start.sh sets it up
<drachensun_> but whenever android starts, nothing in /dev/socket shows in socket
<drachensun_> if I manually umount and remount
<drachensun_> it then shows in /socket
<drachensun_> under android
<drachensun_> but back in ubuntu /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/socket
<drachensun_> its still not there
<drachensun_> I'm really not sure what is different in my system but I really don't know how to debug this, why wouldn't things I add in Android be showing up there?
<drachensun_> Ok, it seems I had the wrong initrd and the binary init contained was the source of the problem
<drachensun_> so now I can see property_service
<drachensun_> but none of my drivers loading anymore
<drachensun_> I guess that is a problem I understand at least
<crshbdnct> has there been a recent change to the ubuntu touch images?
<crshbdnct> when I tried it a while ago, it was cdimage-system, and now its different, and one of the developers made a comment on reddit which piqued my interest
<Varun> Hello
<Varun> Anyone could help me with kernel modding for ubuntu touch?
<Ganster41> Hi all. What's can be wrong, if ubuntu can't mount data partition. It says, /dev/block/mmcblk0p28 not found, but it present in Android with same kernel O_o
<ogra_> ubuntu isnt android :)
<ogra_> they use different services to maintain /dev, so they also use different names
<Ganster41> And where I can find my EMMC partitions?
<Ganster41> Now I have only FB console with boot log...
<popey> ogra_: no plan to release today?
<popey> ogra_: messaging indicator seems fixed
<ogra_> popey, did you see the dashboard ?
<ogra_> we drown in test errors
 * popey clicks
<ogra_> i'm just doing a build that should at least fix all the unity8 failures
 * popey averts his eyes
<ogra_> also download-manager is broken which kills all apps that use it
<popey> erk
<ogra_> (try to install a click package with the latest image)
 * popey might flash back to previous day then
<popey> going out with geeks tonight, no doubt they will all want to play with it
<ogra_> they renamed the dbus service ... now all apps look for the old name of that service
<popey> rather not hand them a broken device
<ogra_> flash from the saucy channel then
<ogra_> stable is stable :)
<popey> wise
<tinti> hi, is anyone working with  Nexus 7?
<popey> tinti: wassup?
<tinti> popey: hi, I am trying to replace the kernel to add a FTDI module. I did it ok but know the mouse cursor appears on my desktop and the touch does no works
<tinti> Do you have any idea of which application is responsible for handling input events?
<tinti> is it done by xinput?
<popey> tinti: what you running on the nexus 7?
<tinti> ubuntu touch
<tinti> 13.04
<tinti> should I move to saussy?
<popey> saucy is under active development
<popey> raring isn't
<tinti> ok. If you dont mind can you tell me if you are using cm kernel or a patched one?
<popey> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-3-mako #20-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 16 19:00:48 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<tinti> do you have also a wiki or a documentation telling how to build your own from scratch ubuntu-touch?
<tinti> mako is nexus 4 ?
<popey> yes
<popey> same for nexus 7 though I believe
<popey> see porting guide link in the /topic
<tinti> nexus 7 is called grouper or tilapia
<popey> yes
 * tinti RTFM tinti
<tinti> really nice work you have being doing :)
<tinti> popey: oh, have you moved to an Android like layout?
<popey> Dunno what that means
<tinti> well on precise I had only two images
<tinti> bootimg and img which was supposed to be install on "userdata"
<popey> ah, yes, things have changed quite a bit since raring
<tinti> know I am seeing "recovery ", "system". "bootimg"
<popey> we initially created a "flipped" image which boots ubuntu and keeps android drivers / bits in an lxc container
<popey> now we are using a read-only filesystem for the ubuntu part
<tinti> which matches with android partition layout
<popey> which makes it easier for us to do over the air updates as diffs
<tinti> wow
<tinti> for sure
<popey> thats the "ubuntu-system" mentioned on the install page
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<tinti> that is amazing
<popey> that's the one we're using mostly
<popey> it's pretty neat
<popey> you can flip a bit to make it read-write for hacking
<tinti> are you planing to have ubuntu for desktop/notebook on this way too?
<popey> very easily
<popey> I don't know.
<ogra_> popey, hmm, is that me or is chinstrap down ?
 * ogra_ cant reach any services 
<popey> ssh: connect to host chinstrap.canonical.com port 22: No route to host
<ogra_> yeah
<tinti> sounds a bit difficult, specially because many apps expect to have write access (IHMO)
<ogra_> irc seems gone too
<popey> tinti: not any more
<popey> ogra_: so it has
<ogra_> crap
<popey> 13:56:15 < wgrant> No idea, but it's under investigation. Went down ~10 minutes ago.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> ok
<popey> tinti: we use "click packages" which reside in /opt..
<popey> tinti: and have restrictions on where they can write to.. app isolation
<tshirtman> hi there, i have a nexus 7 2013, looked around to check if it was supported by the same ubuntu-touch image, but i didn't find confirmation, a few youtube video says "2013" in their name, but show a 2012 tablet, so i assume it's just here to say the guide is up to date
<popey> tinti: lots and lots of benefits to click packages
<popey> tshirtman: i dont think anyone has ported it yet
<popey> not that I've heard anyhow
<tshirtman> popey: ok, good to know, i don't want to brick my device ^^
<popey> tshirtman: wise!
<tshirtman> maybe the wiki should say that this only refer to the 2012 version until further notice?
<tinti> so you are not just porting ubuntu to arm devices
<tinti> you are aiming a full env like android
<ogra_> tinti, we have to ... else we wouldnt be able to drive the hardware ... the drivers and kernel modifications are to different to just have a generic image that works for everyone
<popey> tshirtman: great idea - will fix that
<popey> tshirtman: which page in particular?
<tshirtman> popey: i was looking at this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<popey> tshirtman: cool
<tshirtman> thanks :)
<popey> tshirtman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=diff&rev2=65&rev1=64
<popey> done
<tshirtman> nice :)
<tinti> thanks for the hints popey :)
<popey> no problemo
 * popey wanders off to play ouya
<electropug> hello
<upiferico> Is it possible to have ubuntu touch in spanish?
<upiferico> Is it possible to have ubuntu touch in spanish?
<AskUbuntu> How to get audio input from Ubuntu touch device? | http://askubuntu.com/q/348349
<cwayne_> _salem, ping
<nomism> hello. since the file system is read-only, many passages in the releasenotes seem not to be applicable anymore
<nomism> is there some documentation aviable on the how to reobtain write mode and possible implications?
<calgarytoad> hello all
<Ganster41> How to update ubuntu-part of repo?
<Ganster41> Or repo sync updates all?
<Ganster41> Can I change Ubuntu ramdisk content? Whre it placed in sources tree?
<daker> guys i am running saucy, the version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme package 0.1.46+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1
<daker> but i can't use the Picker component it says module "Ubuntu.Components.Pickers" is not installed
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> hello
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> I have an HP TouchPad and I'm trying to install the stable build of 13.04 onto it. I found an XDA thread by castrwilliam but I can't get the uImage to boot. novaterm keeps saying it can't find the file. Any help?
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2132703 <== thread in question
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> and that I'm referring to
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> CarlosNeyPastor: hello
<SergenteJoker98> what's the password of the ubuntu touch?
<SergenteJoker98> of Lois Mcqueen?
<SergenteJoker98> on new os
#ubuntu-touch 2013-09-22
<cwayne_> stgraber, i don't suppose you're around?
<Moorthy> heya !
<Moorthy> Has anyone installed Ubuntu for Android on SGS 2?
<dave_> Hi. Is there maybe a way to stop brcm_patchram_plus from consuming 100% CPU on grouper?
<Ganster41> Why adbd can not start? I fixed all mount errors, and system boots now(but still on black screen). What can be wrong?
<Ganster41> Very funny community. Noone answers questions. How people need to port your OS? :)
<daker> Ganster41: this is the week-end...
<AskUbuntu> Translate an existing app | http://askubuntu.com/q/348646
<Ganster41> I asked for help for all week. And got just few abstract answers, like "Ubuntu is different than android.". Now I fixed some errors myself, but what's more needed - no idea.
<Ganster41> I think I drop my work. It's impossible to port OS with ugly partial docs. Thanks for the missed time :\
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch - adb can not find the device (nexus 10) | http://askubuntu.com/q/348663
<AskUbuntu> How To Use i18n.tr in Ubuntu Touch Projects | http://askubuntu.com/q/348671
<Senz> hello.
<Senz> anybody there?
<Korr> h
<Korr> hi
<Korr> anyone here?
<Korr> how can I contribute Ubuntu Touch with multilingual translation?
<Korr> does Ubuntu Touch project involves multilingual support?
<Korr> alright, there is no translation section in Ubuntu Phone launchpad project
<Korr> I've got it.
<Korr> bye
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Phone vs Ubuntu for Android | http://askubuntu.com/q/348689
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch apt-get install (openssh-server) error | http://askubuntu.com/q/348714
<vbbb> hmm
<johannfaithful> How to I get Ubuntu Touch on my Motorola Photon Q?
<J_L> Hi I just heard that Ubuntu touch for Galaxy Nexus had been discontinued, is that real?
<J_L> I didn't find any messages on ubuntu.com tho
<popey> J_L: where'd you hear that?
<J_L> http://en.miui.com/thread-8109-1-2.html
<popey> I think it means the phone is discontinued
<popey> i.e. you can't buy them anymore
<popey> Not that we don't support it anymore
<J_L> CANONICAL The developer version of Ubuntu Touch was released in February and works on Samsung Galaxy Nexus and (now discontinued) Nexus 4 smartphones, as well as the Nexus 7 and Nexus 10 tablets.
<J_L> it actually said in the post
<popey> yeah, it's poorly worded
<J_L> popey: are you one of the developers?
<popey> i work for canonial, yes
<J_L> okk, so that means we will get Ubuntu touch for Galaxy Nexus on 17 Oct. ?
<popey> yup
<J_L> nice
<popey> Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4, Nexus 7 and Nexus 10
<J_L> tkx for your message, I can have a good sleep  :)
<popey> ☻
<popey> np
<J_L> well I was bit disappointed, but all good now :))))))
<J_L> can you pls tell us some details? like what's been improved and what's new compare to the DP version??
<popey> DP?
<J_L> developer preview :)
<popey> ah okay
<popey> hard for me to say really as I use it daily, hard to remember all the little things ☻
<popey> but now we have a store, serving click packages which are super easy to install
<popey> and a bunch of apps which were part of the core apps project, and more apps in the app developer showdown
<J_L> cool, so basically we can use it for daily basis right?
<popey> all developed using our sdk, and available for free
<popey> yeah
<popey> it's my main phone
<J_L> sweet
<popey> still has bugs of course
<w-flo> and you can transfer files between phone and PC via USB now. The nice speed surprised me :)
<popey> which we're filing and fixing
<popey> oh yes! that's awesome
<popey> mtp support is better than android
<popey> way better
<popey> I did like that I could drag epub ebooks to my phone and just start reading them in Beru. That was sweet!
<J_L> what about unlocking the bootloader? will that be like other android ROMs? or do you provide tools?
<popey> We don't because that's pretty much covered by the existing community
<J_L> also what about the desktop thing? is it avaliable on N10, N7, N4?
<popey> peopole like xda developers
<popey> convergence? no, not yet
<popey> that wont land till next year
<J_L> ok, not a big deal to me.....yet
<popey> yeah, it's quite a bit of work
<J_L> have u ever try the Ubuntu runs on ARM cpus based on Androind Kernel?
<J_L> ahh I don't know how to explain it, hopefully you understand
<popey> J_L: not really, sorry
<J_L> nah nothing to say sorry about
<J_L> it's pretty cool, so it's running on Android Kernel and it's ARM based, you can run it straight from terminal and you can use the UI via VNC
<J_L> well bit lag on GN, I believe it would be fluent running on N4...
<popey> Ahh, no, not tried that
<J_L> anyways, THANK U REALLY MUCH for your message! and time for sleep.....
<J_L> see u
<J_L> :))
<a700> hi guys, im trying to port ubuntu-touch on an acer a700(701), but im stuck with a kernel panic on boot, while mounting the data partion. Could someone spend a few minutes to help me?
<popey> a700: not many people about at the moment
<popey> a700: might be worth posting to the ubuntu phone mailing list, or askubuntu, or come back during the working day EU/US time
<Abhishek> hello
<Abhishek>  i want to try ubuntu touch for my a110q(  canvas 2 plus)
<D4rkSilver> Abhishek: and?
<drachensun> hmmm so hwcomposer seems to have lots of build problems
<drachensun> if I skip it the original one from Android is left in flash, surfaceflinger crashes with a segfault
<drachensun> If just simply delete the old library
<drachensun> no errors, but still no ubuntu touch on the display
<drachensun> I've got the source for my hwcomposer build from Android that works
<drachensun> at least with the stock Android
<drachensun> but it seems to be an older version that is having a lot of trouble merging with UT
<freebird> Hey I just bought a Nexus4, got Ubuntu Touch installed, and am trying to figure out how I could hook it up to my keyboard, monitors, etc.  Any wiki links or any material on how to do this?
<szymex73> hello
<szymex73> help
<szymex73> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<electropug> hello, any experienced developer who can help me with a question? :D
<electropug> hwllo?
<Laney> hello
<Laney> I'm flashing a system-image update for the first time from the phone itself
<Laney> I get a CM dialog thingy saying "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?"
<Laney> normal? shall I do it?
<Laney> did, the world didn't end
<Laney> can't install click packages due to nothing providing the ...DownloaderManager interface
<popey> Laney: which image did you flash?
<Laney> can't remember
<Laney> I just got an update to 59
<popey> scroll back? ☻
<Laney> if that helps
<popey> its been broken for a couple of days
<popey> saucy / stable is good if you want non-broken
<popey> 57 is the last announced image
<Laney> ah I think I did proposed
<Laney> probably want the rw ones anyway for development
<Laney> did discover that setting the timezone is busted though
<Laney> due to /etc/timezone not being writable
<Laney> is the process "ping stgraber"? :-)
<popey> bug 1227522
<ubot5> bug 1227522 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System Settings and clock app are not in sync regarding time zone" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227522
<popey> among others
<Laney> the reason given in the description is lies
<Laney> system settings is overriding nothing; you cannot change the timezone at all
<popey> well, you could with rw image
<Laney> surely not via system settings
<Laney> does clock even let you set the tz?
<Laney> alas, pub calls
<cwayne_> there's a bug about the timezone issue
<cwayne_> /etc/timezone is not writable
<chiefw0tj> Greetings all!
<popey> hey
<chiefw0tj> flashing ubuntu touch right now...let's see how this goes!
<nik90_> Laney, popey: That's not the issue ^^
<nik90_> popey, Laney: I think what the user did was change the timezone in the clock app expecting the system time to also change. However the clock app does not have the permission to change the system time. It instead just shows the system time.
<biophoton> so is there a phone i can buy a load ubuntu on and not have another OS on the phone?
<biophoton> i see 'maguru' on the spreadsheet
<biophoton> is that what i should get if i want an ubuntu run phone?
<popey> biophoton: galaxy nexus or nexus 4 are well supported
<popey> nik90_: gotcha
<biophoton> popey, awesome!
<biophoton> popey, i don';t need to run andriod to make phone calls?
<biophoton> i can just run straight up ubuntu for everything?
<biophoton> do i need to run asterisk?
<biophoton> for the phone part?
<popey> The phone part works
<nik90_> biophoton: if you can get a Nexus 4 (mako) it is officially supported by canonical
<biophoton> rock on
<nik90_> meaning you can make calls and everything for daily usage
<biophoton> nik90 :)
<biophoton> that is awesome
<biophoton> any of you guys have the mako?
<popey> i do
<biophoton> nice :)
<popey> It's my main phone
<biophoton> i don't have a phone
<biophoton> are you in the united states?
<popey> No, UK
<biophoton> ok
<popey> But co-workers in the US have them too
<biophoton> nice!
<biophoton> what carriers?
<popey> GSM (not CDMA)
<biophoton> well, i'd like to get one
<biophoton>  i wonder where i can buy one and stuff like that, but here in the united states
<biophoton> i've never owned a phone
<biophoton> i've been waiting
<popey> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_8_GB
<biophoton> hmm not found on the server
<biophoton> but thank you, i'll look on google store
<Meel> Hi ! Come here because I had some problems on UT, I don't have cellular network :/ I can't found anything on internet, you have some idea ? :(
<sidim> in convergeance working in the latest dev preview?
<sidim> is convergence working in the latest dev preview?
<sidim_> help
<sidim_> is convergence working on the latest  preview?
<sidim_> hello
<sidim_> nothing happening here
<cpatrick08> I was wondering if I could multirom ubuntu-touch with android and use the new ubuntu-system on Nexus 7 Grouper
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-15
<tomdp> Hello everyone! Where's the best place to follow development news? Is there a mailing list?
<nhaines> There's the ubuntu-phone list.
<nhaines> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<tomdp> Thanks.
<nhaines> tomdp: enjoy.  :)  It's been very quiet, though.  Getting close to final RTM images.
<tomdp> Just looking for a good way to keep track of development. A bug is preventing me from using the emulator, and I can't afford to spend the money on a supported development device.
<nhaines> tomdp: usually daily updates about image changes and promotion status during the workweek.  :)
<pdxwebdev> It wasn't an image space issue after all. I think the new culprit for a non-booting nexus 4 after buil-dep ubuntu-system-settings is this syslog entry: lightdm main process (2384) terminated with status 1
<seb128> mpt, hey
<seb128> mpt, why shouldn't "Opinion" be used on Ubuntu bugs?
<mpt> seb128, because it’s more confusing than useful. <https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/772954/comments/3>
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 772954 in Launchpad itself ""Opinion" bug status causes user confusion" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> mpt, weird that people use Opinion to confirm bugs
<mpt> yeah :-)
<seb128> to me Opinion is "it's your opinion, but we don't agree/consider it as a bug/plan to change"
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> I'm going to start reassign those bug on ubuntu-ux with a "talk to the designer if you want the design changed"
<seb128> I gues
<seb128> s
 * mpt crashes indicator-network again
<ogra_> mpt, enjoying it ? (then you shoudl switch teams to QA ;) )
<seb128> mpt, ^ does that seem reasonable for bugs that challenge the design? they are not bugs in the code so an open status on the project isn't really right
<mpt> ogra_, I’m reporting quite enough bugs already thanks. ;-) (This one is bug 1368675)
<seb128> mpt, I would usually use Opinion but since you disagree with that, looking for the best alternative
<ubot5> bug 1368675 in ofono (Ubuntu) "No Wi-Fi on Nexus 4 (org::ofono::Interface::NetworkRegistration::str2status(std::string): Unknown status '')" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368675
<ogra_> :)
<mpt> seb128, if the design specifically says otherwise, Won’t Fix would be fine, right?
<seb128> mpt, that's assuming the design is not going to change, which I've no opinion/say on
<seb128> I can fix it/adapt if design decide to update their recommendation
<seb128> so wontfix feels wrong
<mpt> seb128, if the reporter doesn’t know what the design is, then it isn’t valid … If they do know and they disagree, then that’s a task for the designer
<mpt> (At least if they have reasons for disagreeing!)
<seb128> mpt, right, so reassigning to ubuntu-ux?
<mpt> sure
<tsdgeos> pitti: are we still pushing stuff like https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/gallery-app/update_pot without review?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/gallery-app/update_pot/+merge/234628
<pitti> tsdgeos: I don't see why not; this is purely mechanical
<pitti> I was told to just push POT updates to trunks without MPs
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> doing so then
<tsdgeos> ogra_: i have set ping but device not listed in adb, any idea why?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, "set ping" ?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is there a bug/known issue about the black rectangle icon in the unity8 headerbar on the current rtm image?
<seb128> well, on the dropdown as well
<ogra_> seb128, what arch ?
<seb128> ogra_, krillin
<tsdgeos> ogra_: pin i mean
<seb128> ogra_, do we have rtm images for other archs?
<seb128> ogra_, I mean armhf
<ogra_> tsdgeos, manually ?
<asac> seb128: yes mako too
<tsdgeos> ogra_: no, from the ui
<seb128> asac, that's not "an arch"
<tsdgeos> ogra_: i.e. the wizard
<seb128> asac, that's a device
<ogra_> seb128, yes, for all arches
<seb128> ogra_, do we have amd64 phones? ;-)
<seb128> anyway armhf
<ogra_> tsdgeos, then go into system-settings and enable dev mode under "about this device"
<asac> seb128: is the indicator all black for you with no content?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: oh, i didn't realize that was needed from reading your email
<asac> afaik that means that the indicators crashed somewhat
<ogra_> seb128, well, if i say areches i indeed mean "krillin, mako, manta, flo etc)
<seb128> asac, it's not the indicator, it's the "search" icon in the headerbar
<asac> ah
 * ogra_ didnt get any updates after 38 
<ogra_> (on krillin rtm)
<seb128> I'm on 40
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy International Dot Day! :-D
<tsdgeos> ogra_: that seems to have worked
<tsdgeos> tx
<asac> let me upgrade to latest
<tsdgeos> dpm: ping
<asac> seb128: after booting into 40 on krillin rtm i see the search icon in header as expected...
<seb128> ogra_, asac, in fact that might be a one time off things, colors and icons are buggy
<asac> hmm
<seb128> like buttons in the toolkit are buggy as well
<asac> how can colors and icons be buggy one time?
<ogra_> sounds like HW (driver) or Mir
<asac> seb128: are you using french translation?
<seb128> dunno, it's like compositing or something was not set correctly
<seb128> yes
<asac> wonder if it has to do with that
<ogra_> we had the mir compositors switched on again on friday
<seb128> I doubt it
 * asac boots into french phon
<ogra_> with the last ubuntu-touch-session landing
<asac> e
<asac> lol
<asac> ok french didnt change that
 * asac goes back
<seb128> asac, ogra_, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/icon.jpg
<asac> seb128: i would suggest to talk to mir/unity folks to see if you can extract useful info fromt his state
<seb128> no Saviq, who would you recommend instead?
<asac> seb128: go into -unity ...
<ogra_> looks like missing widgets
<asac> bzoltan: ^^ does the above screenshot look familiar from UITK?
<asac> seb128: Saviq on vacation?
<bzoltan> asac: no
<asac> bzoltan: looks related to widdgets...what do those widgets have in ciommon?
<bzoltan> asac:  they all are suru icons
<asac> suru?
<ogra_> our icon theme
<asac> ok
<asac> seb128: are those icons on your disk?
<asac> bzoltan: maybe race loading icon themes could exist in uitk?
<ogra_> there are ubuntu-app-lauch crashes in todays smoketests where it doesnt find app icons ... i wonder if thats related
<ogra_> i.e. some seach path being broken in UITK or some such
<bzoltan> asac: no idea, let me check. Is it a reproducable issue? What image<
<ogra_> or in Qt itself
<asac> bzoltan: only seb128 sees it on 40 on krillin rtm
<asac> i have same device same image
<asac> dont see it
<asac> so it must be racy or something related to a crash
<bzoltan> ogra_:  well.. not finding app icons would loke exactly like that image
<asac> seb128: any crashes in /var/crash?
<asac> recent crashes :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, i see isons in the top bar missing ...
<asac> ok i see cgmanager crsahes
<asac> also upstart andpowerd
<ogra_> bzoltan, u-a-l complains about flickr.png and such, i.e. the .desktop file icons
<ogra_> so not sure it is actually related ... but it could
<bzoltan> ogra_: strange, but I have no idea what that could be
<seb128> asac, only a powerd one from today
<matv1> I thought using camera flash resulting in (almost)black pics was solved some time ago. Am I wrong or am I seeing a regression?
<seb128> bzoltan, asac, it's not an issue of finding icons, see e.g http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/launcher.jpg
<seb128> bzoltan, asac, the dash icon is there but rendered buggy
<asac> seb128: do ou have your oops from powerd crash?
<seb128> asac, no, how do I get that?
<asac> seb128: check /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log
<asac> seb128: usually it prints when it processes a crash and gives you the OOPS ID after
<asac> then you put that one behind this: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/
<asac> at the end
<asac> and get the info
<seb128> asac, yeah, powerd is not in there, I've a location-serviced one though
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/8dac1e2e-3cb6-11e4-9222-fa163e5bb1a2
<asac> failed to retrace
<asac> pitti: how are our efforts going to support old dbgsyms?
<asac> seb128: your log might have been rortated
<asac> seb128: so maybe in .1 you find the powerd
<seb128> yeah, it's not in there
<asac> seb128: unless powerd doesnt have a .upload and .uplaoded file at all
<pitti> asac: is there still anything left to do?
<pitti> asac: from my POV this was done weeks ago
<seb128> and I cleaned the directory because there was ton on old report in there
 * seb128 reboots to test
<asac> pitti: i ask yo9u :) ... so if i submjit a crash from an image that doesnt have latest, is that going to work?
<asac> e.g. do you retrieve all the right old dbgsyms now?
<pitti> asac: as long as it's not older than 30 days, it should work, yes
<asac> ah cool. so thats
<pitti> we clean up unreferenced dbgsyms after 30 days
<asac> done then
<seb128> asac, hum, that persists after a reboot
<pitti> apport-retrace deals with it just fine now
<asac> pitti: can we couple the references to our channels?
<seb128> I wonder if I've some sort of local corruption or something...
<asac> pitti: like reference our non-proposed channels there?
<asac> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/
<pitti> asac: that's not done ATM; we need some index what package and versions are in those
<asac> think http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/
<asac> and http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-customized/
<asac> would be important to keep
<asac> hmm. i thought that manifest is available somewhere
<asac> ogra_: ?
<asac> do we store manifest for the images on systme image too?
<pitti> asac: these files are useless, I'm afraid, they are essentially empty
<ogra_> well, it might help if apport just included /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<asac> pitti: the manifests are empty?
<ogra_> that has all relevant info
<pitti> it does include the image version; we can certainly add others
<pitti> ogra_: but that's for an individual crash, not for building ddebs.u.c.
<asac> pitti: oh ...well i was hoping we keep the .manifest file in the pool too there
<ogra_> content manifests are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/
<asac> like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily-preinstalled/pending/
<pitti> what we need is a list of packages/versions
<asac> ogra_: yeah we would need to store those in system image too
<asac> because there we have more history
<ogra_> you would have to extract the rootfs version out of the system-image index
<ogra_> then pull the manifest from cdimage
<asac> ogra_: we could link it form index.json imo
<pitti> but all json files in http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ are empty
<asac> pitti: ah ... yeah sure. thats because we havent promoted yet
<ogra_> asac, thats an stgraber question :)
<ogra_> pitti, ignore that channel for now :)
<ogra_> -proposed has actual data
<pitti> even http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/mako/index.json doesn't help much
<asac> pitti: but those are the channels that will feet to market devices, so guess those debugsybls we should never loose
<pitti> that still doesn't have package versions
<asac> pitti: right. we should add a manifest to the pool and reference that for each image from there
<asac> or something along those lines
<asac> ev__: ^^
<ogra_> pitti, no, you need to pull  the rootfs version out of the description field
<ogra_> and with that assemble the matching cdimage url
<asac> ogra_: well, retention of cdimage is super short period
<asac> so we need to copy that into the systme-image server
<pitti> I'm not going to download and disassemble 40 images every hour
<pitti> aside from that, I couldn't do that without root privs anyway
<ogra_> pitti, huh ?
<pitti> to chroot in and do dpkg -l, I mean
<ogra_> pitti, you indeed only do it once there is a new image
<pitti> we have the package versions at some point when building the images -- can't we save those somewhere?
<ogra_> why would you do it every houor
<pitti> we update ddebs.u.c. every hour or two
<ogra_> pitti, yes, thats what i described above
<pitti> like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily-preinstalled/pending/utopic-preinstalled-core-amd64.manifest ?
<pitti> but htat doesn't have an image version?
<ogra_> pitti, you just watch when index.json changes on the server
<asac> pitti: we should move that into the pool and reference for each image in index.json ... once stgraber wakes up we can ask him
<asac> then its easy
<asac> hehe
<pitti> still, it seems awfully hard to pry the package versions out of an image, when we could just save that information when building that image
<asac> same we should do for the devices and custom tarball somehow
<asac> exactly
<pitti> I can't use chroot, loop mounts etc. on ddebs.u.c.
<asac> we have that manifest
<asac> just save that
<asac> and store it on image server
<asac> so lets talk to stgraber :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> pitti, CDIMAGE_ID=$(wget -O- -q http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed/mako/index.json|grep description|sort|uniq|grep version=$imageid|sed -e 's/^.*ubuntu=//' -e 's/,.*$//')
<ogra_> where imageid= system-image version
<ogra_> pitti, and then you can wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/$CDIMANE_ID/14.09-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<ogra_> *CDIMAGE_ID
<ogra_> which is your manifest
<pitti> ah, those are what I'm looking for
<pitti> thanks
<ogra_> you just need to write a script using the above and watch the index.json file if the last image id changed
<ogra_> once it did you pull the manifest and update ...
<pitti> I still wonder where we keep the Packages.gz/Sources.gz for the images we build
<ogra_> we also have a manifest diff, probably thats enough for you ?
<pitti> those would be easiest to use for ddebs.u.c.
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/40.changes
<ogra_> (with the whole collection at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/)
<pitti> no, too brittle to track (too much state)
<dpm> tsdgeos, pong
<tvoss> ogra_, for some reason, my mako after having enabled developer mode is not recognized by adb any more
<ogra_> tvoss, password/pin is set ?
<ogra_> (and how did you enable it ? UI ?)
<tvoss> ogra_, yes, and via UI
<ogra_> does it currently show it being on ?
<tvoss> ogra_, yeah
<tvoss> ogra_, and I see adbd running
<tvoss> ogra_, on the device, ps -ef | grep adb in the terminal app
<ogra_> did you try to re-plug it ? prehaps something on the PC side
<ogra_> developer mode didnt chnage since friday and works in smoke testing
<tvoss> ogra_, okay, did try replugging multiple times
<ogra_> tvoss, you didnt set the password to "phablet" did you ?
<tvoss> ogra_, no
<ogra_> thats the only thing i could imagine
<ogra_> android-gadget-service status adb
<ogra_> what does that return (in the terminal app)
<tvoss> ogra_, just tried rebooting to recovery via fastboot, but that completely boots the device
<tvoss> is that known?
<ogra_> not to me
<ogra_> (but if it wouldnt work, --bootstrap wouldnt work either, since that does exactly this)
<ogra_> tvoss, thins is a virgin readonly image ?
<tvoss> ogra_, nope
<ogra_> or did you install any debs or didnt something as crazy as dist-upgrade
<tvoss> ogra_, gadget service is not running
<ogra_> (which is expected to brteak)
<ogra_> tvoss, cant be, its dbus invoked ... that would mean dbus isnt running
<ogra_> (android-gadget-service is just a script wrapper around a single dbus call)
<ogra_> tvoss, running 239 on my mako (which is the latest devel-proposed) everything works just fine
<ogra_> same for my krillin with 40
<ogra_> (which is latest rtm)
<tsdgeos> Wellark: can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/connectivity-api/unused_qthread_include merged so it goes off my list of stuff i need to get merged?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: hi! Got a second to talk about scopes and OA?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yeah ok
<mardy> marcustomlinson: about bug 1367909, precisely
<ubot5> bug 1367909 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Missing scopes icon in the online accounts list" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367909
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I see that you closed it, but if you think that OA should do something about it, then we should probably re-open it
<mardy> marcustomlinson: anyway, what is wrong with generating the .desktop files?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I strongly suggest this option, because that would also solve the issue of when scopes need to access other restricted resources (such as location, camera, mic -- well, I guess that the last two are unlikely)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: first of all, the desktop file has to have some utter garbage in it just to work. And even then the click review tools still warn us that "scope" and "desktop" hooks should not be used together
<marcustomlinson> mardy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scope-youtube/14.10/view/head:/click/youtube.desktop
<mardy> marcustomlinson: yes, I'm not suggesting you to use the "desktop" hook: just generate the .desktop file from within the "scope" hook
<mardy> marcustomlinson: so that the scope developer doesn't need to change anything
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but that desktop file is clearly not right
<mardy> marcustomlinson: wait, there is a flag to toggle visibility, let me find it...
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the stuff we have to mangle in there to get it to work is just insane
<marcustomlinson> mardy: when you set it to hidden, its totally hidden. even to the account UI
<marcustomlinson> mardy: its not even just that. "Exec=true"
<marcustomlinson> mardy: we have to have that so that the Exec line validator is happy
<mardy> marcustomlinson: "NoDisplay=true"
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yeah, like I said, then the desktop file is not installed
<mardy> marcustomlinson: maybe the "desktop" hook skips that, but as I said, you shouldn't use it
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so, does the desktop file just need to be in the click package folder. thats it?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: as for the uglyness, it's indeed ugly, but hey, who cares :-)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: no need to run the desktop hook on it?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: no, it needs to be installed to ~/.local/share/applications/
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but you can do that from the "scopes" hook
<marcustomlinson> mardy: k, let me give it a go then
<mardy> marcustomlinson: what the desktop hook does, and also what I do in some OA hooks, is to copy the click file into a temporary place, and then run a program which processes it and copies it to the final location
<mardy> marcustomlinson: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/files/head:/click-hooks/
<mardy> marcustomlinson: the account-application hook, for instance. It copies the file to a temporary location, and the the Exec line fires up a process (main.cpp) which scans that temporary location and generates the needed file(s) in the desired places
<mardy> marcustomlinson: your Exec hook could scan ~/.local/share/unity-scopes/ and generate the .desktop files from them, I suppose
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I really don't like this desktop stuff
<marcustomlinson> mardy: its just wrong
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but if that the only option then fine
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I don't think that seeing a scope as an app is that wrong -- for most resource owners (OA, location, camera, etc.) it doesn't really matter
<marcustomlinson> mardy: desktop files are meant to be executed
<marcustomlinson> mardy: /executable
<marcustomlinson> mardy: its like using a fork to cut bread
<mardy> marcustomlinson: true, but as long as we don't have a better alternative, let's use the fork :-)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: And I'm fine with that. I just don't like the idea of accepting that this is correct. This is a hack
<mardy> marcustomlinson: OK, then we agree :-)
<ogra_> stgraber, we need some system-image fixing, please ping once you are up
<cwayne> mardy: marcustomlinson: so if we have scopes using OA, we should just hold off doing anything for now?
<cwayne> or should we manually include the desktop files until anything lands
<mardy> cwayne: if you want your scope to appear correctly in OA, you should continue including the desktop file
<marcustomlinson> cwayne: hey, I'm trying hard to get the scopes OA support landed today. I'll let you know when we do
<cwayne> marcustomlinson: that'd be amazing, thanks
<rickspencer3> hey, I have a friend running ubuntu touch on a nexus 4 using t mobile
<rickspencer3> he's not getting data, does anyone know if there is anything special to turn it on?
<cwayne> rickspencer3: i think its this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1331813
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1331813 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Support ipv6 mobile connections" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cwayne> tmobile moved to ipv6 IIRC
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you know if this MR is already in a silo ? https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/gallery-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233884
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ^
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: i don't know sorry
<rickspencer3> cwayne, ok, I suspected something like that
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: no problem
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you can check yourself at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, doesn't seem to be there. how can we get it in ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ask bfiller when he gets online to request a silo for it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok. i thought both you and bill could do that, that's why I asked you
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sorry for the misunderstanding
<dpm> hi pindonga, regarding bug 1343129 and bug 1358794 - what do we need to do to show the translatable strings to translators? Can we just put those translatable messages in a .pot file and upload it to LP for folks to translate?
<ubot5> bug 1343129 in Ubuntu Translations "Department names are not translatable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343129
<ubot5> bug 1358794 in Click Package Index "Ubuntu Store: "Top apps", "favourite", "app of the week" strings not localized" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358794
<pindonga> hi dpm
<pindonga> checking
<pindonga> dpm, I *think* this still requires some kind of admin access, thus has to be made by us
<pindonga> this is because this data lives on the db and is dynamic (as opposed to static data which can be translated via .pot files)
<pindonga> dpm, I'd advise to bring this up with beuno
<nerochiaro> dpm: can you please have a look at one more desktop file translation MR ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/234679
<nerochiaro> dpm: it's really strange because i was sure i had already done this for gallery, but it's has never made it into trunk and I can't find the branch, so I'm probably mistaken
<Akiva-Mobile> thats cool; computer freezed up during merge
<Akiva-Mobile> neat
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if you also could review this together with dpm, I would appreciate it: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/234679
<ogra_> sergiusens, hey, i have sent the xpm for the icon months ago to rsalveti :P
<Myvar> hello do you think it is posble to install totch on a samsung s4 mini ?
<Myvar> hello do you think it is posble to install totch on a samsung s4 mini ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, will do, thanks
<ogra_> Myvar, technically yes ... practically its a hell lot of work to port the android layer
<Myvar> i tryed to port it but im a c# .net developer so i only know windwos but i saw there is a s4 (te big one) port but im not sure if it will work on mini
<ogra_> i doubt that
<ogra_> (and ii also doubt the S4 port is well enough maintained to use it, most of the ports are from a year ago and people didnt go on maintaining them)
<Myvar> ya dam i realy wanted to try it
<Myvar> is there a windows emulator ? maby
<ogra_> only a linux one that you can run on ubuntu
<Myvar> ok cool
<Myvar> i love linux but all my work can only be done on windows that sucks so i have ubuntu in a vm
<greyback_> pitti: hey, is there a ddebs repo for RTM?
<sergiusens> ogra_: needs to be in a Change Request I guess ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, heh, yeah, and the design team wanted to get me a bigger version of it too
<ogra_> sergiusens, btw, guess what the emulator issue was :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: what was it?
<ogra_> adbd started before udev was back up ... so /dev/android_adb didnt exist with the right perms
<sergiusens> ogra_: ah, this part of the racy world...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and thats why i could sometimes not reproduce it at all
<ogra_> lucky timing
<ogra_> we need to have adbd wait for the session to be started anyway ... so tat was an easy fix (simply adding liightdm to the start conditions)
<ogra_> finding the cause costed my saturday though :)
<davmor2> sergiusens: in comparison to what the other part of the racy world ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: does that mean no more early debugging?
<ogra_> sergiusens, sadly, yes ... since adbd is required to ask for the screen state
<ogra_> which i can only get after the session runs anyway
<greyback_> pitti: I've answered my own question, I found http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm
<greyback_> but http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/pool/universe/m/mir/ is missing anything to do with mirserver
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, will do
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: dpm: thanks
<ogra_> oSoMoN, did anyone ever test the webbrowser with like 50 tabs open ?
<ogra_> with the more strict webapp-container rules all my apps now open pages in the browser instead of the webapp ... since i'm to latzy to close them (i rarely use the actual browser) they pile up
<ogra_> now i have the browser often only go completely blank
<ogra_> i assume it runs out f ram because of the tons of tabs that got opened
<ogra_> dbarth_, ^^
<dbarth_> ogra_: could be yes
<ogra_> also why did the pattern maching change to be so strict now ...
<dbarth_> ogra_: note that there is a branch in test to limit the issue
<dbarth_> ogra_: it changed to be less strict
<dbarth_> ogra_: where do you see an issue?
<ogra_> dbarth_, i could do something like: --webappUrlPatterns=https?://domain.com/*
<ogra_> that doesnt work anymore
<ogra_> (and all my webapps use it)
<ogra_> (many of them have internal links like: ticker.domain.com or media.domain.com, which is why i want too patch teh whole domain)
<dbarth_> ogra_: ?! we changed it to work actually
<ogra_> *match
<dbarth_> ogra_: which app for example, do you have a urlpattern list for me to try?
<ogra_> dbarth_, well, instal heise.de or n-tv.de
<ogra_> they all open *all* links in the broowser now
<dbarth_> ogra_: ok, doing ight now
<ogra_> usually using something like: "...  --webappUrlPatterns=https?://domain.com/* http://m.domain.com/"
<ogra_> or mmobile.domain.com
<ogra_> -m
<ogra_> it works fine if the --webappUrlPatterns match the actual url exactly though
<ogra_> (but that indeed braks such subdomains)
<dbarth_> ogra_: oh you mean: you could do domain.com/* and that was ok still for *.domain.com/*
<ogra_> yeah
<dbarth_> whereas now we only match strictly domain.com/*
<dbarth_> uh, that was an undocumented feature, sir, i'm afraid...
<ogra_> Exec=webbrowser-app --webapp --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://heise.de/* http://m.heise.de/
<ogra_> thats for example the heise webapp
<dbarth_> right
<ogra_> and the only way to make all the subdomains they uuse work
<ogra_> for embedded video etc
<dbarth_> alex-abreu: ^^ read what ogra says
<ogra_> it is indeed an awful way they do it ... :) but nojntheless
<dbarth_> was that ever supposed to work? and alternativly, can we have *.domain/* match?
<ogra_> i havent tried with *. prefix yet ... perhaps that works
<alex-abreu> dbarth_, ogra_ mmmh not sure, weird, since there was no such expansion allowed
<dholbach> dbarth_, alex-abreu: do you think you (or anyone else?) could reply to https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09588.html?
<ogra_> they used to work til friday :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot in advance :)
<alex-abreu> ogra_, in this context yes, the *.domain.com was meant for that
<ogra_> ok, i'll try changing my apps to that then
<ogra_> alex-abreu, dbarth_, someone should let app devs know though :) it caught me a bit by surprise
<alex-abreu> dholbach, I was about to
 * dholbach hugs alex-abreu
<dholbach> I like you!
<alex-abreu> dbarth_, ogra_, mmmh it was a bug before I think, since the auto expansion domain.com -> *.domain.com is not valid
<ogra_> ah, well :)
<davidcalle> pete-woods, hello, do you know if there is a bug # for OA support in scopes?
<pete-woods> davidcalle: I can have a look, but I don't know off the top of my head
<pete-woods> will create one if there's not
<davidcalle> pete-woods, thanks :)
<pete-woods> davidcalle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-youtube/+bug/1369562
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369562 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Better scopes support for online accounts" [Undecided,In progress]
<davidcalle> pete-woods, thanks a lot !
<pitti> greyback_: mirserver is in main, thus they are in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/pool/main/m/mir/
<greyback_> pitti: aha, nice find, thanks. Get better soon!
<pitti> greyback_: heh, thanks; sorry for the delay, not feeling too well today
<stgraber> ogra_: hey there
<ogra_> stgraber, yay, you are back :)
<ogra_> stgraber, mako and krilling utopic-proposed builds arent picked up anymore since friday
<ogra_> by import--images
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, that's most likely because the custom tarballs for those can't be fetched. Checking now
<ogra_> cool, thanks
<ogra_> i wasnt aware we use them in utopic-proposed too
<ogra_> tedg, so i see you fixed up the upstart job of hud to not have the duplication anymore, why is the parsing of the dbus address file still in there ? seems to work fine without
<ogra_> (since we are properly exporting the DBUS_ADDRESS nowadays)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, jgdx: mind doing a little manual testing of silo 19?  that's the uitk API bump
<tedg> ogra_, Last I checked we were still getting some of those errors, so it was there just a as safety strap. But pete-woods probably knows more.
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, jgdx: autopilot and CI all passed, and it seems fine in my manual testing
<ogra_> tedg, there shoould be no errors anymore, since we use a proper session in lightdm dbus is definitely started before the UI bits
<pete-woods> ogra_: I don't think the underlying upstart bug has been fixed yet. so once in a while, the dbus env var doesn't get set
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, jgdx: sorry, silo 20
<ogra_> tedg, pete-woods, it is the only consumer of this file
<ogra_> and the DBUS var is used a lot everywhere
<tedg> ogra_, pete-woods, https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=DBusSessionAddressNotSet
<tedg> Not zero, but not a lot anymore.
<pete-woods> tedg: but none in utopic? maybe it is fixed after all..
<tedg> Yup, so I think we can drop it now.
<tedg> Awesome to be able to have this conversation with data.
 * tedg hugs recoverable errors
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, awesome, will try it
<stgraber> ogra_: should be fixed now
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks !!
<stgraber> it simply was the monitoring urls for those custom tarballs missing the http:// part :)
<ogra_> oh my
<ogra_> well, looks like they are auto imported now
<ogra_> hmpf, but now we are missing a lot of changelog entries
 * ogra_ goes to fix
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
 * jgdx turns on notifications
<ogra_> tedg, so do you planto drop it ? that would save me some extra work for the change of the file to /run
<tedg> ogra_, Yeah, I see no reason to keep it today.
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> please let me know when it is gone
<tedg> Let me get an MR ready so we don't forget :-)
<ogra_> there is a critical bug open for dbus and managers are starting to poke me about
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you do a couple content-hub reviews for me?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/uncreatable/+merge/233264
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/content-hub_dh-translations/+merge/234597
<kenvandine> both are tiny :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure thing
<kenvandine> thx
<Elleo> kenvandine: btw, looks like both still need checklists
<kenvandine> oh bugger :)
<kenvandine> forgot, thx
<Elleo> kenvandine: not sure if you might need someone else to review the packaging changes too
<Elleo> since I'm not a core dev
<jgdx> how do I unlock a sim with a PUK?
<jgdx> kenvandine, the silo lgtm
<jgdx> nm, found bug #1359280
<ubot5> bug 1359280 in Network Menu "SIM PIN requested even though SIM card is locked and requires the PUK" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359280
<kenvandine> jgdx, we don't have a way yet :/
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx for testing!
<jgdx> np
<kenvandine> i was worried about that one, but very happy it seemed to be smooth
<jgdx> kenvandine, but the margins that were changed has some negative impact on the UX, but that was changed a couple of landing ago I think
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that isn't just from this
<jgdx> nop
<kenvandine> the item selector right?
<kenvandine> i think that's the one that has the wrong margins
<kenvandine> compared to the dividers
<jgdx> all list items selected states as well
<mvo_> mandel: hi, whats the easiest way to tell ubuntu-download-manager to get a file for me? is there a cli or is it just dbus-send the-right-magic-to-a-blocking-call?
<mandel> mvo_, atm with a dbus send.. sorry for the lack of cli
<mandel> mvo_, but, can you report a bug and I'll add a cli, should be quite easy since I already have a client cpp lib
<mvo_> mandel: can I look at a example somewhere or is d-feet my friend?
<mvo_> mandel: no worries, dbus should be fine :)
<mandel> mvo_, let me point you to the dbus docs, one sec
<mandel> mvo_, nah, do report the bug, I'd like udm to be as complete as possible and adding a cli makes sense
<mandel> mvo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadService/DownloadManager
<mvo_> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> mvo_, AFAIK the docs are good enough but do ping me if you have any doubts
<mandel> mvo_, if anything is not well documented, bug and I'll fix it over dinner :)
<mvo_> mandel: thanks a bunch, that looks very helpful!
<rickspencer3> is there a way to take a screen shot from the terminal?
<rickspencer3> ogra_, popey one of you guys seem like you would know :)
<popey> on the device itself?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, technically yes ... practically i dont think so
<ogra_> would need some sc ripting love
<rickspencer3> popey, yeah
<ogra_> we'd need some script so you dont type your fingers wound
<popey> yeah, i started writing one
<ogra_> you can theoretically call miscreencats (or how thats called) and convert through gstreamer to have a png
<popey> i may have created it on the device and wiped it and lost it
<tbr> rickspencer3: just for the record, installing the things you'd use to grab screenshots from a PC on the device doesn't work. In response to that popey was working on his script.
<mvo_> mandel: is there a way to get the path to the in-progress downloading file? i.e. the temporary file that exists while the download via udm is in progress?
<popey> tbr: it does work, just not the way you did it ☻
<tbr> or that :)
<rickspencer3> tbr, yeah, I seemed to remember some mir related command back in the day
<bfiller> dpm, pitti : would you guys be available for a hangout sometime this week to discuss issues around updating .pot files that we are having and ways to possible fix?
<rickspencer3> but, I'll just log a bug and see where we get with the feautre
<mandel> mvo_, so you want the temp file, right?
<mvo_> mandel: yes
<mandel> mvo_, hmm is not exposed until the finish signal is emitted, but I can quickly add it as a read only property
<mvo_> mandel: that would be cool if its not a hassle
<mandel> mvo_, not at all, the method is there internally, it is just not exposed
<mandel> mvo_, are you running as root?
<mvo_> mandel: eventually yes, not right now
<mandel> mvo_, ok
<dpm> bfiller, sure
<bfiller> dpm: ok thanks, I'll set something up. we're having a hard time including the pot files in MR's because of merge conflicts. hoping it could be done automatically by CI everytime the package gets released some how
<bfiller> dpm: don't know who from CI team might be able to help there
<mandel> mvo_, give me a night and you will get a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1369629
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369629 in ubuntu-download-manager "There is not way for a client to know the temp file used for a download" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dpm> bfiller, I had a quick conversation about it with Saviq a few weeks ago, he suggested me the same you're proposing, and to involve sil2100 in the conversation, but I haven't managed to follow up
<mvo_> mandel: thanks, you *rock* :)
<pitti> bfiller: yeah, can do
<dpm> bfiller, for the system apps that are released as .deb packages, we can update the .pot files upon package upload as the rest of the Ubuntu packages, but for those which are released as .click, I think we'd need to do the .pot build as part of CI, yes
<mandel> mvo_, I'll land it with not support in the cpp lib so that I don't block you and will push that later, sounds good?
<mvo_> mandel: yeah, I just need the dbus part
<bfiller> dpm: cool, will set something up
<dpm> sounds good
<Chipaca> where've the logfiles gone? have i missed a memo again?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: you around?
<marcustomlinson> cwayne: hey man, the accounts stuff is almost there. building in silo 14
<marcustomlinson> cwayne: You could watch it there, or wait till tomorrow
<marcustomlinson> cwayne: I can give you a run down then
<marcustomlinson> cwayne: the API doc and tutorial is updated to explain the new OA functionality
<cwayne> marcustomlinson: awesome!
<Chipaca> jdstrand: you around?
<Chipaca> sigh.
<Chipaca> tvoss: ping
<jgdx> later
<nerochiaro> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/share-from-selection/+merge/234215 has been updated and should be good to go for review. there are notes in the MR about the things that don't work due to bug in the sdk or content hub
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks, could you please file a bug for the content-hub regarding that issue?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: will do
<lool> jodh: hey, may I bother you with an upstart question? I have a job which is:
<lool> start on (started dbus and xsession SESSION=ubuntu-touch) or \ :sys:started JOB=ubuntu-location-service
<lool> stop on desktop-end or :sys:stopping JOB=ubuntu-location-service
<lool> it's a session job
<lool> it doesn't start again when I restart the system ubuntu-location-service
<lool> jodh: any idea why?
<Anup> hi..
<Guest39385> any buddy is here...
<Guest39385> i want to install ubuntu touch developer preview in nexus 7 (2012) model..
<Guest39385> please help me with it..
<Guest39385> i want to install ubuntu touch developer preview in nexus 7 (2012) model..
<jodh> lool: if it's long-running, even though :sys:started JOB=ubuntu-location-service gets re-emitted, since the overall 'start on' condition matched successfully, it won't match again. You could add a 'stop on :sys:stopping JOB=ubuntu-location-service' so that when the location event gets re-emitted your job will be restarted.
<Guest39385> i want to install ubuntu touch developer preview in nexus 7 (2012) model..
<Guest39385> please help me with it
<dobey> Guest39385: you do not need to repeat yourself so often
<lool> jodh: but I have a stop on :sys:stopping JOB=ubuntu-location-service
<dobey> Guest39385: and that device is no longer supported. the hardware does not have great driver support
<lool> jodh: I mean I have stop on desktop-end or :sys:stopping JOB=ubuntu-location-service
<Guest39385> ya, i know support for 2012 model is stopped...
<Guest39385> but still i may be able to install it on my device rite..?
<dobey> Guest39385: not really, no. there is no maintained port for it.
<Guest39385> OOPS!!  I installed ubuntu-desktop edition on it, but didnt got satisfaction, so thought of installing ubuntu-touch from old stock or something like that..
<dobey> Guest39385: an incredibly old image might still be avaialble on the server, but it is incredibly old and not really usable
<Guest39385> thank you Dobey !!
<lool> jodh: there are 4 cases I want to cover: 1) session starts, location-service isn't ready -- job either eventually starts thanks to respawn or it fails to start 2) location-service starts during early session startup, dbus isn't ready in the sesion, job eventually starts thanks to respawn or it fails to start 3) job has previously failed to start but because the other condition is met, it starts again 4) location-service is restarted, jbo is restarte
<lool> ogra_: where do I best coordinate touch image builds?
<davmor2> lool: #ubuntu-ci-eng probably
<lool> thanks
<jdstrand> Chipaca: I am here. sorry I had some network issues and then a meeting
<Chipaca> jdstrand: hiya. don't be sorry :) well, a little bit :-p
<Chipaca> jdstrand: I don't know if you remember a conversation about push helpers in python?
<jdstrand> more or less
<Chipaca> jdstrand: I'm needing to write a smarter push helper for the webapps
<jdstrand> possibly less
<jdstrand> :)
<seb128> jgdx, hey, did you start on bug #1368920
<ubot5> bug 1368920 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Icons for scopes are not displayed in the storage list" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368920
<seb128> jgdx, if not I can take a look
<Chipaca> jdstrand: and because they are arch:all, the best way to write the push helper is in python
<Chipaca> jdstrand: (or javascript, but that's even further from working)
<Chipaca> jdstrand: but i can't import anything in python that uses a .so, and that includes sqlite, dbus and json
<Chipaca> jdstrand: and those three are kinda sorta needed to make the helpers smarter
<Chipaca> jdstrand: (the limitation is from their apparmor)
<jdstrand> Chipaca: (you mean if you embed the interpreter?)
<Chipaca> jdstrand: no, i don't, i mean i'm using the fact that we ship python3
<Chipaca> or wanting to at least :)
<Chipaca> if we embedded the interpreter I assume it'd be easier to do, at the expense of having four python interpreters in the base image
<dobey> heh
<dobey> and the twitter web app being 300 MB?
<Chipaca> dobey: yep
<Chipaca> because dbus -> glib ...
<Chipaca> so yes
<dobey> and multiple archs since it would eventually need i386 and armhf (and possibly the 64-bit ones) all in the same package
<Chipaca> huzzah
<jdstrand> Chipaca: so there are two problems: 1) you can't call out to the interpreter and 2) if you could, you couldn't load the modules. does that accurately describe the problem?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: I can call out to the interpreter
<Chipaca> jdstrand: I can import modules as long as they are not .so
<Chipaca> jdstrand: i can't import .so modules
<jdstrand> Chipaca: you are able to call out to the interpreter?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8351933/
<jdstrand> Chipaca: what policy groups are you using?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: from /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/untrusted-helper-push-helper:1410802390415905:com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_webapp-twitter-helper_1.0.18.log
<Chipaca> jdstrand:         "push-notification-client"
<Chipaca> jdstrand: you can put *anything* in the #! and it'll work, btw
<jdstrand> Chipaca: and that is it?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> oh that is probably the binfmt stuff
<jdstrand> Chipaca: so the script is 755 with a shebang?
<Chipaca> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> Chipaca: I imagine you have a log of apparmor denials: grep DEN /var/log/syslog
<Chipaca> you could say that
<Chipaca> jdstrand: you want to see those?
<jdstrand> no, I don't need to
<jdstrand> Chipaca: right, so, this seems like it is an apparmor/security question, but it is actually a frameworks question
<Chipaca> which is why i pinged tvoss also :)
<jdstrand> Chipaca: I am going to point you at lool and pmcgowan
<Chipaca> ah. should've pinged them then. ok.
<Chipaca> lool: pmcgowan: hiya
<jdstrand> lool and pmcgowan: fyi, Chipaca wants to use python for push client helpers. the apparmor policy doesn't allow it because I have been asked not to allow it because python is not a supported framework
<jdstrand> lool, pmcgowan: python is not part of a supported framework, I should say
<pmcgowan> right it is not today
<Chipaca> so, i need a solution for push helpers for webapp (arch: all) packages
<Chipaca> it doesn't have to be python
<Chipaca> but it can't be something compiled
<Chipaca> last time i asked i think the consensus was that javascript was the way to go? but that never happened
<Chipaca> so i'm back at square 0
<pmcgowan> hmm
<Chipaca> something about running qml without a window to load a javascript interpreter
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, whats the lfiecycle for a push helper, does it run, do something, then exit?
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: yes
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: it has 5 seconds to do its work, and is preemptively killed if it isn't done in that time
<pmcgowan> I think that qml no window was more concept
<pmcgowan> its possible we would allow python for that use case, I would defer to tvoss
<Chipaca> is tvoss alive?
<pmcgowan> not my turn to watch him :)
<Chipaca> this tvoss-as-a-service has serious uptime issues
<lool> Chipaca: I thought we had this discussion already
<lool> then we came to the idea of headless QML, or JS
<pmcgowan> oh good what was the solution
<Chipaca> lool: yes, but then nothign happened
<lool> Chipaca: I thought the SDK team had a way to run headless QML; did that not work?
<Chipaca> lool: it was headless qml to load a js, afair. i never heard back.
<pmcgowan> lool, Chipaca who was investigating that
<lool> Chipaca: kalikiana had poitned at the "minimal" backend, did you check that out?
<lool> Chipaca: 15:18 < kalikiana> Chipaca: lool: you could in theory run qml headless with its "minimal" backend. if unity doens't kill it for not being a real app
<lool> 15:18 < kalikiana> we also have argument support
<lool> Chipaca: this is where the discussion ended for me last time: 15:33 < lool> Chipaca: so does it seem like a possible approach? always go to postbox, then launch helper; QML helper uses postbox QML bindings and is run under minimal backend
<lool> so I thought you agreed to the approach
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: so... if I added the python abstraction to push-notification-client, that complicates things because developers could/would specify this policy group with their apps to circumvent the fact that we don't support python in a framework
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, that occurred to me as well
<jdstrand> the click-reviewers-tools could maybe be made to account for that
<jodh> lool: sounds like you may have a typo in your config somewhere if the restart fails to work then. Can you run upstart-monitor as a non-priv user to see the event flows? about to head out but ping me tomorrow am if still not resolved.
<Chipaca> lool: that end of the discussion needs api rework, which we'll be scheduling soon
<Chipaca> lool: as for the minimal backend thing, i'd have no idea where to start with that. also note the "postbox qml bindings" don't exist.
<Chipaca> afaik at least?
<Chipaca> ralsina_: or do they?
<ralsina_> Chipaca: what would that be?
<ralsina_> Chipaca: get_notifications? That exists.
<Chipaca> ralsina_: having asked that, i feel dumb :) the qml bindings exist, but the api is the wrong one still
<ralsina_> Ok, that's a separate problem :-)
<Chipaca> and now i remember why we left this conversation there.
<Chipaca> we need to rework the whole thing to work around this problem
<Chipaca> lool: ^
<Chipaca> dbarth_: ping, about making webapps arch-specific
<Chipaca> lool: you there still?
<sergiusens> Chipaca: that's why I said what I said as the first answer to your suggestion
<sergiusens> ;-)
<lool> Chipaca: yes
 * Chipaca reads the backlog looking for sergiusens's sayings
<tvoss> Chipaca, he is
<tvoss> Chipaca, pmcgowan reading backlog
<Chipaca> lool: did what i say answer your doubts as to why i was asking these questions again?
<Chipaca> tvoss: thanks
<sergiusens> Chipaca: in our private chat that was :-P
<tvoss> Chipaca, so for webapps: what prevents us from using hte javascript interpreter available via oxide?
<Chipaca> tvoss: 1. is it available from the commandline? 2. can it read files from the filesystem? 3. can it call out to dbus? 4. can it use sqlite?
<Chipaca> tvoss: other than that, nothing :D
<Chipaca> tvoss: (2) is probably the easiest to work around if it's missing that
<tvoss> Chipaca, I don't know, but seems like we want to answer those questions. Seems to be a straightforward solution if we are dealing with apps that rely on javascript anyway
<tvoss> Chipaca, I don't think we should open the world to using python. Even if jdstrand could tune the reviewer tools to flag apps relying on python.
<Chipaca> tvoss: there is a suggestion from lool+kalikiana to use js inside qml, and to change the push helper api to better accomodate that, but the implied rework was too much to do even back when we discussed it (and nobdoy's confirmed whether the js-inside-qml actually works)
<Chipaca> tvoss: who answers those questions?
<tvoss> Chipaca, still, python is not an option
<sergiusens> tvoss: why not? I mean; it would be just the same as compiling something
<sergiusens> tvoss: pmcgowan and it's not as if we are getting rid of python3 anytime soon; system-image is python3 based
<tvoss> sergiusens, because we open the world to python then. Also: I think it would be better style to allow web-developers to stick to their lingua franca
<sergiusens> tvoss: well, just for push helpers; nothing more; but it is a fair point
<tvoss> sergiusens, for just push helpers means making it available as a framework unfortunately
<sergiusens> that said, the QA solution for qml guys is python based
<tvoss> sergiusens, sure, but that still does not require us to ship it as a framework
<Chipaca> tvoss: about the questions that need answering, who answers them? and in what timeframe?
<dbarth_> Chipaca: pong
<dbarth_> Chipaca: why would you want to do that?
<sergiusens> tvoss: and that was my last meddling in this topic :-)
 * sergiusens runs
<Chipaca> dbarth_: because we don't have a good answer for arch-indep push helpers
<tvoss> Chipaca, I will get you those answers
<dbarth_> hmm, ok, listening
<dbarth_> but that feels weird
<tvoss> Chipaca, remind me: why do push helpers have to reach out via dbus?
<Chipaca> dbarth_: or we could ship three push helpers, one for each arch that builds push
<dbarth_> i would be more in favor of that
<dbarth_> especially as it's mostly a 'cp' right now if i remember well
<Chipaca> tvoss: to clear old notifications (so you get a single notification with "you've got an email from foo@bar, and 7 more" instead of 8 notifications)
<davmor2> Chipaca: There's and Arch bishop indep that needs pushing I'll help ;)
<Chipaca> dbarth_: while it is a cp right now, i'm tasked with making it smarter than that
<Chipaca> dbarth_: hence all this rigmarole
<dbarth_> ok
<Chipaca> tvoss: and sqlite to keep track of the notifications contents so we can write better summaries of collapsed notifications
<Chipaca> tvoss: i can work without sqlite if it's not there, fwiw
<Chipaca> but arbitrary people writing arbitrary push helpers probably need it more than i
<tvoss> Chipaca, I guess we can live with some sort of limitations for webapps for now
<tvoss> Chipaca, at any rate: I will get your answers until tomorrow
<Chipaca> tvoss: excellent, thank you
<dbarth_> Chipaca: so to close the loop, i think that webapps are intrinsically arch independant
<Chipaca> dbarth_: yup
<Chipaca> dbarth_: and if we had to go arch-dep for webapps, it'd be a big wtf
<dbarth_> let me know though if we can do sometihng else to make it easier for you
<asac> stgraber: around?
<asac> stgraber: can we move to the same approach for custom tarball that we do for device tarball?
<asac> stgraber: e.g. you give us a drop location rather than picking them up from jenkins?
<asac> stgraber: currently we cannot implement a QA gate this way
<asac> thanks!!
<asac> cwayne: ^^
<stgraber> asac: sure, give me updated URLs that are accessible from nusakan and I'll update the config
<asac> stgraber: where do we pick up the device tarball?
<asac> stgraber: can we just use the directory next to that?
<stgraber> asac: I think we pull it from lillypilly (people.c.c) under the platform role account, so sure you can put those somewhere in there
<mutantkeyboard> Hi guys I need some help with porting. I have a HTC Desire 816 and I want to make an image for this device. My question is do I still have to use a CM base for "heavylifting"?
<tedg> bfiller, Do you have other stuff you plan on landing with mediaplayer, or should we land this by itself? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/mediaplayer-app/video-uri-support/+merge/232085
<bfiller> tedg: think it's just that, I added it to the spreadsheet, waiting on a silo
<tedg> bfiller, Ah, okay, cool. Pawel was pinging me about it.
<tedg> Thanks!
<bfiller> np
<kenvandine> jdstrand, can you please comment on bug 1365993
<ubot5> bug 1365993 in Ubuntu Music App "Support download of albums as zip files from 7Digital" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365993
<boiko> mterry: hi, is it known that greeter is being activated even when there is an active call?
<boiko> mterry: or should I report a bug about it?
<mterry> boiko, there was a branch to fix that -- what version are you testing?
<boiko> mterry: image 234 on mako, but
<boiko> mterry: but I have dist-upgraded a few packages, let me try on a more recent utopic image
<boiko> mterry: it seems fixed in the latest utopic-proposed image, I'll let you know if I happen to find the bug again
<boiko> mterry: thanks
<mterry> boiko, awesome
<mterry> boiko, I also noticed that the emergency dialer got a 'back/cancel' button, which is great
<mterry> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-16
<Chipaca> rsalveti: ping?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Meizu-Confirms-MX4-Ubuntu-Touch-Release-for-December-2014-458782.shtml
<lotuspsychje> finally some news :p
<pitti> kgunn__: hey! did you figure out how to run AP tests with the new phablet/adb/password stuff?
<pitti> kgunn__: I recently adjusted autopkgtest to work with that, so I think I mostly know what works and what doesn't now
<lotuspsychje> you guys did great work!
<Crusade> hello!  I'm curious about Ubuntu touch for the meizu  mx3
<Crusade> does anyone have any information on it?
<lotuspsychje> Crusade: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Meizu-Confirms-MX4-Ubuntu-Touch-Release-for-December-2014-458782.shtml
<lotuspsychje> just spotted on the web
<dholbach> good morning
 * tsdgeos sighs again
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-calendar-app .pot is obviously outdated
<tsdgeos> and i don't seem to be able to push to it
<mardy> dpm: hi! So, I just closed bug 1368763
<ubot5> bug 1368763 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Main.qml file does not get installed correctly by the qml plugin hook" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368763
<mardy> dpm: it turns out that my analysis was wrong: the Main.qml file is there; the reason why the plugin doesn't load is that the binary QML module "Evernote" cannot be found
<Mirv> any core-dev to ack debian/* changes for CI Train landings https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/27/ (signon & co) and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/27/ (ubuntu-app-launch getting cgmanager dependency back)?
<Mirv> sorry, the latter link should have been https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/3/
<mardy> Mirv: hi! do I need to do something for silo 001, or is it all ready?
<Mirv> mardy: we need that ^ some core-dev to ack packaging changes, otherwise it'd be ready. feel free to ping your friendly core-dev friend :)
<mardy> Mirv: do I have any? That's the question... :-)
<mardy> Laney: are you a core-dev? :-) ^
<Mirv> yes he is
<Laney> blurg?
<Mirv> Laney: packaging acks for the debian/ changes under the .changes link of https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/27/ (and if you feel like it, also https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/3/)
<Laney> Mirv: they look okay to me
<Laney> (was already looking, that wasn't suspiciously fast)
<Laney> (...)
<Mirv> :)
<mardy> Laney: unrelated question: from within a process I want to know the architecture (as defined in debian, such as "arm-linux-gnueabihf") of the current process. Should I just pass it as a preprocessor symbol when building the process, or is there another way to obtain it?
<dpm> ah, thanks mardy, so what's the next step, do we need to fix something in the app, or in UOA... ?
<mardy> dpm: sorry, I need to ask you to file another bug :-) UOA needs to export the right QML2_IMPORT_PATH before running the plugin code
<mardy> dpm: I promise that this is the right bug :-)
<mardy> dpm: I'm already on it, but it feels nicer if it's somebody else filing the bug
<Laney> mardy: I can't right now think of a better way than passing it in at build time (via a configure flag or similar, or better as a pcfile variable in the package providing the information you need), since you need to depend on dpkg-dev to query it and you don't want to do that.
<Laney> Could be that I don't know of a good way though
<dpm> mardy, sure, bug 1369941
<ubot5> bug 1369941 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "UOA needs to export export the right QML2_IMPORT_PATH before running plugin code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369941
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Working Parents Day! :-D
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: any idea why i get this failure when trying to setup a device to run AP tests ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8356781/
<Chipaca> JamesTait: ooh! does that mean i get the day off?
<JamesTait> Doesn't seem like it, Chipaca. :(  Maybe we'll get cake.
<Chipaca> JamesTait: around here that'll happen if i bake it :)
 * Chipaca notes: 1½ cups srf, 1 cup sugar, mixed. In a cup: an egg, 2 tblsp butter/light veg oil, fill cup with milk. add to dry and beat well. into the oven.
<JamesTait> Chipaca, sorry, you're baking cake?  What time shall I plan to get there? ;)
<Chipaca> JamesTait: we can make a distributed cake event
 * JamesTait thinks back to the London sprint a few years ago, and plotting to add a pizza target to our Makefile.
<JamesTait> cd casa-de-chipaca && make cake
<ev> pitti, bdmurray, Chipaca: davmor2 has the bug where whoopsie is generating a system identifier before it can talk to network-manager. This means that when he opens the system preferences page for error reports, it shows him none (because it's generating the identifier again, this time with n-m).
<ev> any objections to making whoopsie start on started network-manager?
<pitti> ev: NB that on servers we might not have NM, so it would never start there
<Chipaca> ev: none from me
<ev> pitti: yeah, if we grow support for servers we'll have to come up with a different plan
<ev> but that's way down the road, as it'd require support in juju or landscape
<pitti> this is again a case where we'd need "soft dependencies" in upstart, like systemd's Wants:, but I'm not aware of a direct equivalent
<pitti> it's possible to emulate that with some tricks like wait-for-state
<pitti> ev: i. e. don't add that dependency, but instead in the pre-start script you check if "status network-manager" succeeds, and if so, call wait-for-state, like in /etc/init/plymouth-shutdown.conf
<pitti> so that it'll wait for NM if NM is installed, and don't change behaviour without
<ev> oh neat, so start immediately unless network-manager is installed, in which case wait
<ev> yup
<pitti> ev: I didn't use wait-for-state myself yet, but I think the default arguments are quite sensible (i. e. much less complicated than in plymouth-shutdown)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/234679 and added a couple of comments, it otherwise looks good to me, please ping me when you’ve addressed them, I’ll approve
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: hey, i am looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu-camera/+bug/1358101 and it seems everyone thinks that for RTM the best solution is making tagger just give up the camera when it goes to the background. a more proper solution (like the ones we discussed) will be for later. I can do the work, I just need to know how you build the click for it so I can test my changes
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1358101 in camera-app "camera is black if another application uses the camera sensor" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: does it actually still work for me?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: for me it crashes when it tries to access the camera
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: anyways, there's a run on device script
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i'll try that
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: you actually said that already, i forgot
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: check out -h
<ev> pitti: does this look reasonable http://paste.ubuntu.com/8357005/ ?
<pitti> ev: yes, it does; should be easy enough to test by shutting down both, starting whoopsie, and checking that it waits until you start NM?
<ev> yeah, just need to install n-m :)
<pitti> ev: oh, and I think you should move that down a bit after the other "should I run" tests
<ev> good call
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushed the changes you requested
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: is the "install developer tools" option supposed to work on the device now ? I get this in the log when I try: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<nerochiaro> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: no
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: we most likely will remove it soon
<nerochiaro> that's a bit sad, but ok
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: yeah adb does not run as root anymore, so we cannot just apt-get install
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: so you sadly need to do it yourself :(
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: you can do the same with ssh
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: no root login on ssh
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: and i guess no sudo
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: not without typing in the password
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: right
<ogra_> zbenjamin, there are ways to use sudo commands scripted via adb
<zbenjamin> ogra_:  oh?
<ogra_> you need the PW indeed
<zbenjamin> ogra_: yeah, but the development on the device is really not what we support anymore anyway ;)
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> zbenjamin, well, in case you need it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/phablet-config#L152 is the elegant way
<ogra_> and: adb shell "echo $password|sudo -S <command>" is the ugly but quick way
<ogra_> (the letter has the pw in the processlist, so people could read it with "ps")
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: do you know what it means when i try to install a click on the device and it says " Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed"
<ogra_> did you use the --allow-unsigned (or how it is called) option ?
<nerochiaro> ogra_: ah no
<nerochiaro> ogra_: --allow-untrusted
<ogra_> ah, right
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, more comments on your MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i pretty much copy and pasted that stuff from the browser to be honest. i'll simplify and double check it builds out of source
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, right, that’s what I thought, but copy/paste is not a good practice with cmake files, they get cluttered very quickly with stuff nobody remembers why it’s there in the first place, and maintenance becomes a nightmare
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: judicious copy paste is fine. i wasn't very judicious ;)
<oSoMoN> better get it right in the first place, and spare our future selves tedious maintenance
<oSoMoN> :)
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: add --distro and --series if on rtm
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: I guess I can add that as an error message instead of the trace
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: that would help, yes
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i get this when I build tagger on the device, create a click, install it, and then try to run the app from the shell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8357308/
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: and the app doesn't start
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: yeah, that's what I said
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: seems to happen on the packages from the store too since a couple of days
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: also with Authenticator
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: whenever they try to access the camera => boom
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: but camera can do it fine. maybe something missing in the manifest ? apparmor stuff ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: did something change there lately?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: I didn't get to debug it yet
<jjohansen> nerochiaro: any denied messages from apparmor?
<nerochiaro> jjohansen: how do we check ?
<jjohansen> grep DENIED /var/log/syslog
<sergiusens> mzanetti: he, I logged this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1370011
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370011 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "media-hub backwards compat with authenticator broken" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> not sure you are aware of that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: should work now
<nerochiaro> jjohansen: lots of stuff is being denied, but this is what is breaking us: Sep 16 11:24:06 ubuntu-phablet dbus[1802]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/core/ubuntu/media/Service" interface="core.ubuntu.media.Service" member="CreateSession" mask="send" name="core.ubuntu.media.Service" pid=21732 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.tagger_ubuntu-sso_0.3.0" peer_pid=2531 peer_profile=
<nerochiaro> "/usr/bin/media-hub-server"
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> ah.. interesting
<jdstrand> I was going to report that
<nerochiaro> jjohansen: is it something we can fix with the policy file ?
<jdstrand> you need to add either the audio or video policygroup
<jdstrand> nerochiaro: ^
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: on an unrelated note, you might want to set up your LP project to track bugs
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: true... I really didn't expect the app to get so much fame
<jdstrand> (both allow connections to media-hub)
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: done
<jdstrand> I tried it just now by adding "audio" to /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.tagger_tagger_0.4.0.1.json then running 'sudo aa-clickhook -f' and it worked fine
<jdstrand> no denials
<mzanetti> awesome. thanks
<jdstrand> np
<mzanetti> ah... so seems the camera requires audio now?
<nerochiaro> jdstrand: i fixed it in the json file then rebuilt the click and installed it, but with "video" instead of "audio". and i still get denied
<jjohansen> mzanetti: that isn't really surprising and most cameras can record video
<jjohansen> it would probably better to split it up more, but ...
<nerochiaro> jdstrand: nevermind, i had to run the clickhook first
<mzanetti> well... so far "camera" was enough to access the camera
<nerochiaro> jdstrand: it works for me too
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: "video" is enough to make it work
<mzanetti> huh
<mzanetti> now I am confused
<mzanetti> what is "video" supposed to do?
<mzanetti> I guess it implies "audio"
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not there yet, see my last comment on the MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't understand. the build works both in and out of source tree. the .in.in is found and the .in.in.h is found
<mardy> dpm: account created! \o/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, no, try changing a translated string in a qml file, and run make again, the template isn’t updated
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but why ? if it doesn't find the file is one thing, but it does find it. so why is it not picking up the strings ?
<jdstrand> camera is for playing video, audio for playing audio, microphone for recording audio and camera for recording video
<jdstrand> meh
<jdstrand> video is for playing video
<jdstrand> audio for playing audio
<jdstrand> microphone for recording audio
<jdstrand> camera for recording video
<jdstrand> what happened is that media-hub is being used for a lot of things
<jdstrand> tagger didn'
<dpm> mardy, awesome!
<jdstrand> t want the camera 'click' sound for a long time so it avoided the audio policy group
<jdstrand> ie, mzanetti happily accepted the denial
<jdstrand> however, the Qt libraries changed to used media-hub
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ${DESKTOP_FILE_IN_IN_H} is an absolute path, xgettext doesn’t understand that, so it silently fails
<jdstrand> and apparently rather than exiting gracefully, they are crashing when not being able to connect to the media-hub
<mzanetti> jdstrand: thanks you very much for this explanation :)
<jdstrand> np
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: bleh, what a piece of crap then. ok, i'll try with a -D and a relative path
<mzanetti> so yeah... I'd still happily accept not having a click when taking pictures, given that the app never actually takes a picture
<mzanetti> I'm not so happy about including permissions I don't need though...
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: try now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, will try after lunch
<jdstrand> nerochiaro: re having to rerun aa-clickhook> fyi, you will have to do the if the version of the click didn't change
<nerochiaro> jdstrand: it didn't change as far as i could see
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks
<jdstrand> nerochiaro: what do you mean?
<jdstrand> nerochiaro: I though you said it started working?
<nerochiaro> jdstrand: sorry, misread your comment. please ignore the last thing i said
<jdstrand> well, it wasn't the greatest sentence :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, have you actually tested your change? the pot file still doesn’t get updated in an out-of-source build here
<ogra_> dpm, hey, how do i tag translation bugs ? seems someone decided it woudl eb a good thing to transleate "HERE" (whcih is a product name) so it is called HIER everywhere in my german install
<dpm> ogra_, I'd file a bug against the project and then add a task for ubuntu-translations, and we'll assign that task to a translation team
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it does here
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, nevermind, the .desktop gets updated but not the .po. but now i really don't understnad why. the path is a relative path and it's relative to the currnet build dir, where the file is
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: are we sure we're supposed to update the .pot in out of source builds. i don't think it's the case
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: an out of source build point is to not touch the source dir after all
<Guest27761> salve, qualcuno parla italiano? vorrei sapere se uscirà questo smarphone di ubuntu
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that’s open to debate, why not?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, to try and understand what’s happening, you can run make with VERBOSE=1, you’ll see the actual commands issued by cmake
<oSoMoN> I mean, by make
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, assuming your point of not updating the pot file in an out-of-source build is valid, I’ll test again and approve if it works
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: I usually run with VERBOSE=1 to understand where errors come from, but in this case I saw the .desktop being generated fine and the pot updated fine in-tree so I thought everything was ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what happens with other apps, do they update the pot even when out of source ?
<Guest27761> Hi, SOMEONE Speak Italian ? Do you know if I WANT THIS smartphone will be released for ubuntu
<alecu> Guest27761: what smartphone is that?
<alecu> Guest27761: cuale smartphone?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/tagger/stop-camera-on-inactive/+merge/234811 << fix the apparmor problem and stops and restart the camera when going inactive or active
<Guest27761> correct me, I want to know if you can buy a smartphone with OS ubuntu touch . course in Italy !
<nerochiaro> bfiller: do you know if there's any final decision on whether or not notes-app will be a target for RTM ? last i heard it wasn't but not it's in the list of things to fix for RTM
<bfiller> nerochiaro: notes-app will not be a target for RTM, the bugs there that need to be fixed are not critical but should be fixed
<nerochiaro> bfiller: yes, but after the ones for RTM, right ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, browser does, I don’t know about others
<bfiller> nerochiaro: yes that is lower priority
<nerochiaro> bfiller: understood
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i personally would say it shouldn't but let's say it's optional, and just move on with gallery please
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes
<oSoMoN> agreed
<nerochiaro> bfiller: also there was discussion about replacing it entirely with reminders. is that still a plan at some point in the future or it is not going to happen ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: yes it's going to happen, reminders needs local note support is the issue that needs to be addressed
<bfiller> nerochiaro: there are other short term apps that are better than notes-app, like quick memo which might be used in the interim
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, approved
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks. bfiller https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/234679 is ready for silo
<pitti> boiko, bfiller: ah, apparently I mis-remembered, I figure I always ran something like "make pot" manually
<boiko> pitti: ok, np, so maybe having a well named rule is enough?
<boiko> pitti: or having a dh_something for that?
<pitti> boiko: if a simple "make" doesnt' build it, that additional rule could then be called in debian/rules
<boiko> yep
<pitti> boiko: dh_translations attempts to run "make -C po <domain>.pot"
<pitti> if that works, that's fine as well
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: earlier you suggested adding --distro and --series to phablet-test-run but it doesn't seem to have these options
<ogra_> are you on the latest version ?
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: update
<oSoMoN> jodh, I’m looking at bug #1365492 that you reported a few days ago, I cannot reproduce on my device, is this something that you can observe reliably?
<ubot5> bug 1365492 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "selecting previously visited site from address bar does nothing" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365492
<jodh> oSoMoN: that's because it's now fixed :)
<oSoMoN> jodh, yeah, I saw the "fix released" status, but I was skeptical because nothing happened on this front recently in the browser, maybe a UITK update?
<oSoMoN> jodh, anyway, if it’s fixed for you, I’ll stop worrying about it :)
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: I get that from time to time too
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, the bug, you mean?
<jodh> oSoMoN: no idea, but it's fixed. I've put a comment on the bug.
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: yes, sometimes after intense use, using the history bar (or whatever it's called) is just ignored
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, would you mind filing another bug then? I can’t seem to re-open that one
<sergiusens> ack
<john-mcaleely> does anyone know if --bootstrap implies --wipe for u-d-f ?
<john-mcaleely> sergiusens, ^ ?
<sergiusens> john-mcaleely: it does
<john-mcaleely> sergiusens, thank you
<sergiusens> np
<kenvandine> jgdx, i want to land the uitk api bump branch today, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/uitk_api_bump/+merge/234463
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, seb128 and pat both tested it yesterday
<kenvandine> no issues reported
<jgdx> kenvandine, have any visuals or behaviour changed?
<kenvandine> jgdx, not that i can tell :)
<kenvandine> but maybe :-D
<jgdx> kenvandine, what's the difference of this branch and the other I tested?
<kenvandine> just merged latest trunk
<kenvandine> which i think only touched the wifi plugin
<kenvandine> tiny changes
<jgdx> the check boxes have become laggier
<jgdx> e.g. in language
<kenvandine> like where?
<kenvandine> i thought in general it felt snappier
<jgdx> some binding loops in notifications
<jgdx> not sure if they are new
<kenvandine> jgdx, not new, i just verified on my rtm device
<jgdx> great
<jgdx> kenvandine, the ringer vol slider is most def snappier
<jgdx> same for brightness
<jgdx> golden, +1
<kenvandine> woot
<nik90> rsalveti: ping
<nik90> rsalveti: (about emulator)
<rsalveti> Chipaca: I think I got a ping from you yesterday
<rsalveti> just saw that now, sorry
<Chipaca> rsalveti: you did!
<Chipaca> rsalveti: no worries.
<rsalveti> nik90: pong
<Chipaca> rsalveti: was wondering about the sound volume for messages
<nik90> rsalveti: hey, I noticed an issue when running apps on the emulator for some time...after about 20 tries, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8357783/
<nik90> rsalveti: I was told by zbenjamin that the sdk launcher is fine, the emulator may be at fault.
<rsalveti> Chipaca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1368827
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368827 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[touch] indicator needs to be able to control volume per audio role" [High,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> Chipaca: inprogress
<rsalveti> :-)
<nik90> rsalveti: so my regular workflow is make some changes in qtc, and then run app on emulator. After about 15-20 cycles of that I get that error.
<Chipaca> rsalveti: ah, ok
<nik90> rsalveti: On rebooting the emulator, it starts working as expected.
<HyburdzMC> Hi ?
<rsalveti> nik90: right, that is part of a known issue we have in the emulator
<rsalveti> nik90: it's not releasing the egl surfaces when closing the app
<rsalveti> so after opening/closing a few times, it can't allocated any memory for the virtual gpu anymore
<rsalveti> then you need to restart the emulator
<nik90> ah
<rsalveti> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1319582
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1319582 in Mir "emulator: 'Failed to start RenderThread' after opening/closing applications" [High,Triaged]
<kenvandine> jgdx, if you have time, can you help test silo 1?
<kenvandine> jgdx, nevermind... i'll just go through the whole test plan :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, what line in the spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> 76
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure, but I need to flash first I think
<bfiller> nerochiaro: seems one AP test is failing with your Share branch: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/547/testReport/gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer/TestPhotoViewer/test_share_button/
<kenvandine> jgdx, hmm... wifi hotspot is on the test plan but i don't see it, i guess it's still hidden
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, should the wifi hotspot setting be showing?
<jgdx> wasn't that wont'doed?
<kenvandine> i know code landed for it, but i don't think it was working well
<kenvandine> i don't recall
<kenvandine> it ended up on the test plan though :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, "connect ain't a dialog" is soonishly up for review (missing tests). Mind having a go at it when debs are built? https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-connect-is-not-dialog-fix-1366006/+merge/234842
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<jgdx> I need some guidance and input.
<jgdx> thanks
<tvoss> nik90, around?
<tvoss> nik90, if so: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002
<nik90> tvoss: hi :-)
<nik90> tvoss: yup Mirv told me about it. Do you need me to test it?
<tvoss> nik90, yup
<tvoss> nik90, would appreciate your feedback
<nik90> tvoss: definitely. thnx
<tvoss> nik90, thank you
<nik90> tvoss: oh this is the error signal branch
<tvoss> nik90, mail is fine for me
<nik90> tvoss: Mirv pointed me at a AGPS branch involving HERE. Did that already land?
<tvoss> nik90, mostly, yes
<nik90> cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, do you know what this is? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8358994/
<kenvandine> oh... no i don't
<kenvandine> must be from the changes to adbd
<jgdx> aww
 * jgdx upgrades and crosses fingers
<kenvandine> damn... the location stuff in the test plan doesn't work for me... with or without this silo :/
<dobey> did something change in online-accounts in rtm since friday? i'm having some trouble with testing purchases, and getting some oddness when it's trying to get the u1 account from online-accounts
<dobey> huh, and having trouble flashing now
<dobey> 2014/09/16 13:06:21 Cannot push /home/dobey/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-a7190e9e460a09f6756665cd2f3c09430be188ef2c46c79e23f21e9f4aaecc12.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is denied
<dobey> i already rm'd the existing .tar.xz files in /cache/recovery on the device
<dobey> so what does that error mean?
<olli> any of the music app authors around
<ahayzen_> olli, hey
<olli> hey ahayzen_
<ahayzen_> olli, i'm one of the music-app devs whats up?
<olli> ahayzen_, we were reviewing bugs and would like to raise https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1365993 to critical
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365993 in content-hub "Support download of albums as zip files from 7Digital" [Critical,New]
<olli> I was able to set the content-hub portion to critical, but don't have privileges for Ubuntu Music app
<ahayzen_> olli, ok i'll mark it such :)
<olli> the commercial team was suggesting that this is important for RTM
<olli> ahayzen_, thanks!
<ahayzen_> olli, no problem, do we have a plan for how this will work yet? eg content-hub doing the extraction or music-app itself, i've seen some comments on that bug but nothing decisive?
<olli> ahayzen_, I don't have any insight, just updating a bunch of bugs atm
<olli> tvoss, ^ ?
<ahayzen_> olli, ah no worries thanks
<tvoss> ahayzen_, olli looking
<tvoss> ahayzen_, olli jdstrand's suggestion makes total sense. Do you want me to reply on the bug report?
<ahayzen_> tvoss, it looks like the best way... i assume music-app wouldn't have to have many changes as it would be in content-hub itself? ... note i'm working on adding multiple file import at the moment to our content-hub support
<tvoss> ahayzen_, yup, the idea is to handle this in a way that is transparent to apps. Content Hub wouldn't do the extraction but delegate to a confined helper instead
<ahayzen_> tvoss, ok that makes sense, you probably don't need to comment on the bug unless kenvandine requires any more clarification as well?
<tvoss> ahayzen_, I think we are good, feel free to ping me at any time
<ahayzen_> tvoss, thanks, i assume kenvandine will be working on the content-hub side?
<tvoss> ahayzen_, yup, that should be correct
<ahayzen_> tvoss, cool thanks for your help :)
<tvoss> ahayzen_, yw :)
<kenvandine> tvoss, we should add ubuntu-download-manager and browser-app to this bug right?
<kenvandine> the special case for the headers needs to be in the browser
<kenvandine> and udm needs the extract stuff
<tvoss> kenvandine, yeah
 * kenvandine adds
<kenvandine> tvoss, i added and assigned the usual suspects for those components
<tvoss> kenvandine, great, thank you
<kenvandine> np
<nik90> tvoss: I have touble adding the silo 002 ppa to my utopic devel-proposed phone,
<tvoss> nik90, why is that?
<nik90> tvoss: moving to ci-eng
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> how can I try ubuntu phone
<Kebabfish> mozzarella: by installing it on a phone or tablet (http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/)
<mozzarella> Kebabfish: my phone is not supported
<mozzarella> can I test it on the desktop?
<mozzarella> through an emulator or something
<Kebabfish> mozzarella: there is an emulator for the desktop
<Kebabfish> but i never got it running
<Kebabfish> so cant help you there :/
<montamer> Hi guys, my device(Moto-G) is not supported by ubuntu touch. So i am trying to port it, but facing a kernel crash and need help.
<montamer> log is at http://pastebin.com/vv0ajD3d
<montamer> kernel is crashing after execution of /sbin/init
<montamer> can someone help me understand bootup sequence?
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: ping
<Chipaca> mozzarella: try the emulator, it should work (tm)
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, hey
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: “There is a system setting to control this behavior when the phone is locked”
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: but ... there isn't
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: or i'm not seeing it :)
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, when locked show notifications
<mozzarella> Chipaca: where can I find instructions
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: not there
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, sec & priv
<pmcgowan> lock phone
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: ah!
<pmcgowan> when locked allow:
<pmcgowan> aha
<Chipaca> found it :)
<pmcgowan> its bad no one can find it
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: the "phone lockinbg" thing makes you think it's just a dropdown
<Chipaca> or sth
<Chipaca> i forget it has more opts
<pmcgowan> ah yeah
<dobey> mozzarella: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<pmcgowan> > means new panel
<pmcgowan> but when we add test there it fools folks
<pmcgowan> text
<Chipaca> mhall119: ^^^
<mhall119> Chipaca: ?
<Chipaca> mhall119: you do have that setting. it's hidden in plain sight. see pmcgowan's guide above.
<mhall119> Chipaca: I have "Lock security" but that only lets me switch between swipe to unlock, passcode or passphrase, nothing about allowing notifications on the welcome screen
<Chipaca> mhall119: where it says "lock phone       After 1 minute >"
<mhall119> maybe something new has landed in utopic-proposed
<Chipaca> mhall119: tap that
<mhall119> Chipaca: it doesn't say that for me
<Chipaca> mhall119: dude, r203 is so last week
<mhall119> Chipaca: more like 3 weeks ago :(
<Chipaca> mhall119: oooh... had we invented antialiasing back then? or is it still, like, fvwm95?
<mhall119> Chipaca: anti-aliasing? Is that something you only get on terminals with more than 80 columns?
<Chipaca> mhall119: i have no idea. I think it's something to do with compilers.
 * mhall119 goes back to toggling register switches
<pmcgowan> mhall119, may not be promoted yet for sure
<Chipaca> mhall119: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliasing_(computing)
<Chipaca> tvoss: ping
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: i can't find the setting under which that is stored, have asked on list
<tvoss> Chipaca, pong, still on my list, my machine died today and only recovering now
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: but i have the nasty suspicion it is stored by scribbling on some paper and giving it to a chicken
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, gee hope not
<Chipaca> tvoss: my condolences. Do you get bereavement leave?
<tvoss> Chipaca, for sure, my beloved x220 :/
<tvoss> on the bright side: x240 rocks
<Chipaca> tvoss: how's the keyboard on that?
<tvoss> Chipaca, well, different but not bad
<tvoss> full hd is awesome, though
<Chipaca> good
<Chipaca> heh. yeah. had that for four years now, dunno if i could go back
<tvoss> the x220 screen was fine too, specifically the IPS variant
<dobey> 4k for life
<dobey> well, until 8k is reasonably priced
<Chipaca> tvoss: backlit keyboard?
<tvoss> Chipaca, yup
<Chipaca> :)
<tvoss> dobey, true
<dobey> too bad my laptop isn't 4k though
<tvoss> Chipaca, I have an external classic lenovo thinkpad keyboard, so I can cope
<Chipaca> dobey: the 4k displays are on the "red glow-in-the-dark gaming laptop" market segment right now
<dobey> Chipaca: well i'm not really in the market for a new laptop at the moment either
<dobey> haven't even had this xps13 for a full year yet
<tvoss> dobey, how do oyu like the xps13?
<dobey> tvoss: the fact that it's about the same size as a 12" laptop is a huge +
<tvoss> dobey, yeah, that's important to me, too
<dobey> tvoss: i'm not a fan of trackpads, but finding any laptop that's not a lenovo without a trackpad is basically impossible
<dobey> the one on the xps isn't too bad at least
<dobey> what i *really* want is a 10" laptop with at least 1080p, happy hacking keyboard layout (or at least fully customizable keyboard), and nipple pointer
<cm-t> hi, congrats for the new image !
<tvoss> dobey, yeah ... same here. I never liked any laptop larger than 12"
<cm-t> I am on mako, daily use, I report some bug sometimes, but I use as my main phone (doesn't have a 2nd phone or dual boot).
<dobey> yeah, it's too bad my fujitsu laptop is poulsbo graphics
<mhall119> tedg: how does URL dispatcher handle URLs matching multiple apps?
<dobey> right now, what i really want though, is to have a working mako again on devel-proposed
<cm-t> with the new rtm release, should i stay on devel channel or change to rtm?  (current devel is not quite stable, must reboot 3 time/day)
<dobey> but ubuntu-device-flash has been sitting here for 40 minutes now, apparently doing nothing
<dobey> maybe i chould ^C it, and try to flash android back on it, and then try to flash ubuntu again
<mhall119> dobey: did you use --chanel ubuntu-rtm -b 0 ?
<tedg> mhall119, Right now it chooses the "most precise definition", in the future (15.04) we'll have some sort of user interaction.
<mhall119> IIRC, you need the -b 0 when switching channels
<dobey> mhall119: what is -b 0?
<mhall119> dobey: act as if you have build #0 installed
<mozzarella> is the OS called ubuntu phone or ubuntu touch?
<mhall119> so it forces a full image install from that channel
<mhall119> mozzarella: it's called Ubuntu, technically
<dobey> mozzarella: it's called ubuntu
<dobey> mhall119: i don't see a -b in --help
<mhall119> "touch" and "phone" are added when convenient to differentiate it from desktop
<mozzarella> does it use systemd?
<dobey> mhall119: i was currently trying --bootstrap whislt in the bootloader though
<mhall119> dobey: ah, that's right, it's on system-image-cli on the device itself
<mhall119> mozzarella: not yet but it will eventually
<dobey> mhall119: anyway, i'm trying to flash devel-proposed
<dobey> and i thought using ubuntu-device-flash always used the full image
<mhall119> maybe it does
<mozzarella> mhall119: why am I seeing "systemd-logind" then?
<mhall119> mozzarella: because we use logind, which comes from systemd but can (for now, on Ubuntu) be run without systemd as the init system
<dobey> ok, android flashing time
<cm-t> to swithch from devel to rtm, i have to plug my device to an host pc and then ubuntu-flash-device --channel ubuntu-rtm -b 0 ?
<cm-t>  @mako
<dobey> or maybe not, it says "downloading..." in the bootloader again
<mhall119> cm-t: -b 0 is only available on system-image-cli on the device, I was mistaken on that
<iBelieve> Does anyone know how to install the new RTM image using MultiROM? I only see channels like utopic, devel, stable, trusty, etc. I don’t see ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<cm-t> should I upgrade from the device itself? (didn't find yet how to do that) so I don't need to re install everything like apps, medias, contacts…
<Tassadar> iBelieve: which device do you have?
<iBelieve> Tassadar: I have a Nexus 7 (2013)
<SturmFlut> The feeling when there are just two other people between me and Jono Bacon on LinkedIn
<iBelieve> Tassadar: I see ubuntu-rtm/14.09 in the official dual boot app, which I used to use before I switched to MultiROM
<Tassadar> iBelieve: enable "Show hidden channels" in the settings
<Tassadar> I'm not sure why the app thinks it is hidden...it shouldn't be
<Tassadar> probably bug
<Tassadar> oh, no
<Tassadar> actually, 14.09-proposed is really hidden and no other chanel is visible because they don't have any images in them
<Tassadar> so it behaves as intended
<iBelieve> Tassadar: so there aren’t any images in 14.09?
<Tassadar> not yet
<Tassadar> there are probably some blocker bugs still
<iBelieve> Tassadar: I noticed the landing email only mentioned krillin and mako, not flo at all
<Tassadar> oh yeah, mako has one, flo has not
<Tassadar> I don't know why, I'm not working on it
<iBelieve> Tassadar: thanks for your help in debugging that. I look forward to a promotion for flo :)
<Tassadar> hmm, and the image 14.09 has separete versioning from -proposed
<Tassadar> interesting
<iBelieve> Tassadar: and great work with MultiROM!
<dobey> cm-t: you can't switch channels on the device itself, i don't think
<Tassadar> iBelieve: thanks
<Tassadar> that reminds me, I can enable the 14.09 channel on tasemnice now
<montamer> can someone help me understand bootup sequence?
<cm-t> dobey: ok, I will flash it, but I have a sort of problem…
<cm-t> I am trying to backup my contacts with syncevolution using this howto http://askubuntu.com/questions/365675/backup-export-contacts-from-ubuntu-touch-official-launch-r100-ubuntu-13-10-a
<cm-t> but I have an error message about X11  ???
<cm-t>  [ERROR] creating source registry: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<cm-t> [ERROR] creating source registry: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<cm-t> sorry double
<cm-t> working without sudo…
<boiko> awe: hey, about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1369774
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369774 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Can't make an emergency call when FlightMode is active" [High,New]
<boiko> awe: do you know what we need to do on dialer-app's side to take the phone out of flight mode?
<awe> boiko, this would involve disabling FlightMode via urfkill
<boiko> awe: any pointers of documentation/sample code I could use?
<boiko> awe: also, should that be disabled automatically or should we prompt the user with a message? (I guess the first as it is emergency)
<cm-t> wow ubuntu-rtm/14.09 not working on mako→ I can see the language select screen, I can't have interaction (selecting the language) because the screen goes black(but can see backlight)
<cm-t> after 10 seconde or so, i see the 'plymouth' cof, and I see the Hi screen again to select langiage
<cm-t> and this time i try to just puch continu even if its not my language, same
<cm-t> it keep rebooting
<cm-t> after rebooting, same behavior
<cm-t> sad :/
<cm-t> ah! I just pushed "continue" with succes, next stap, no crash yet
<cm-t> ( after 1 or 2 relaunch itself, succes, now rebooting to apply new language)
<cm-t> please tell me where to report this bug: can't select la,guage on fisrt launch setting boot settings
<cm-t> please tell me where to report this bug: "can't select language on fisrt launch setting boot settings"
<cm-t> not sure what package is it
<mozzarella> http://i.imgur.com/N69zvN5.png
<mozzarella> what am I supposed to do with that?
<Chipaca> mozzarella: what do you mean?
<mozzarella> nevermind, it was just extremely slow
<Chipaca> mozzarella: you are using the x86 emulator, yes?
<mozzarella> yes, inside a virtual machine (virtualbox)
<Chipaca> hah
<mozzarella> because I'm not using ubuntu on my desktop
<mozzarella> do you know how I can install the emulator on fedora?
<Chipaca> mozzarella: no idea, sorry
<mozzarella> =/
<pdxwebdev> ok. So..... using devel-proposed instead of devel allowed me to build-dep ubuntu-system-settings without causing lightdm to fail
<pdxwebdev> ...on boot
<pdxwebdev> I wish I could get my 5 days back. lol
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-17
<popey> morning dholbach !
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> :D
<dholbach> hello popey
<Mirv> mzanetti: hey! you've submitted the upstream commit 'move loading of testability driver from QApplication to QGuiApplication'. now that our distro patch for tests enablement env var doesn't work anymore, could you potentially submit such a thing to the correct place?
<Mirv> mzanetti: it was originally at https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/63026/ - the last time I will submit a patch from someone else as mine, since it never really progressed :)
<Mirv> mzanetti: I guess for now, I can change the distro patch to add the same three lines in somewhere QGuiApplication instead
<mzanetti> Mirv: wait
<mzanetti> what do you want me to do?
<Mirv> mzanetti: if it's trivial for you, submit something similar to https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/63026/ but that applies to current dev
<Mirv> mzanetti: we have that as a distro patch (since that never went in), and I'm now trying to add the same environment variable support somehow to qguiapplication.cpp. but you would be better suited to answer any questions about the proposal.
<mzanetti> hmm... am I?
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> well, can try
<Mirv> mzanetti: considering you've touched the code in question, surely yes :)
<mzanetti> Mirv: I never submitted this actually
<mzanetti> I only added the -testability flag to QGuiApplication, as otherwise only QApplication loads it
<mzanetti> but iirc I failed to get any reviewers for that too
<Mirv> mzanetti: moved, not added? https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/66513/
<Mirv> so that got merged to 5.3.2, which is why the support for env var http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8363327/ doesn't apply anymore
<mzanetti> interesting
<mzanetti> didn't know this got merged in the end
<Mirv> mzanetti: ah, I see, quite a gap in between proposal and merging :) so I was thinking about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8363333/
<mzanetti> yeah... I proposed this back I was in QA still
<mzanetti> and I barely can remember it
<Mirv> ok. maybe I can just update my proposal (or, Thomi's, but he didn't want to submit to upstream) and see if it would progress this time.
<mzanetti> Mirv: well... I guess I can try to...
<Mirv> mzanetti: you have much more credibility in there :)
<thomi> hmmm?
<mzanetti> I doubt that... but lets see
<mzanetti> hi thomi :)
<Mirv> thomi: you remember https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/63026/ ? ;)
<Mirv> thomi: it's still a bit in progress!
<Mirv> thomi: so next time you get to submit patch yourself :)
<thomi> I love fast, responsive upstreams!
<Mirv> mzanetti: actually, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8363356/ is more according to the comments received. the only problem was that there were two commenters and they had differing suggestions.
<thomi> I'll leave it in your capable hands.
<Mirv> the other suggestion was to use qIsEnvironmentVariableSet("") instead
<mzanetti> ok. I'll give it a try
<Mirv> thanks!
<Mirv> I can then eventually abandon my submittal
<Mirv> right, loadTestability instead of load_testability, and I get a build even...
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Country Music Day! :-D
<romuill> Hi all! I use adb push to copy translations (.mo files) to the device, but something changed and all I've got is an error messages: device offile
<romuill> any idea?
<nhaines> romuill: adb is no longer available unless you set a PIN or passphrase and turn on developer mode (System Settings > About this phone > Developer Mode)
<romuill> nhaines: I set a PIN code and activated Developer mode, but still got the error
<Mirv> tsdgeos: could you give unity8 some testing with https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019 , or are you already running with the patch?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i was already running with the patch
<tsdgeos> since yesterday
<tsdgeos> self compiled ftw
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, that should be then good enough for unity8. thanks.
<romuill> Can somebody help me? I set PIN code and Developer Mode, restarted the device and I've got the same error: device offline.
<ybon> I don't get which channel I need to provide to "ubuntu-device-flash" to get the rtm promoted image, any hint? :)
<nik90> ybon: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<nik90> ybon: try out ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels
<nik90> it shows all available channels
<ybon> thanks nik90 :)
<ybon> humm, Flashing version 1 from ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<ybon> I thought it was #41
<nik90> hmm strange
<ahmed___> ubuntu touch  can i  installing in any smart  phone  soon
<anpok> yes for certain definitions of any
<ahmed___> help me     can  i   root  any smart phone on ubuntu
<popey> !devices | ahmed___
<ubot5> ahmed___: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> that link tells you probably all you need to know
<ahmed___> ubuntu supported    tecno phone
<tvoss> nik90, around?
<nik90> tvoss: hey, yeah
<tvoss> nik90, had a chance to test the silo?
<nik90> tvoss: I wasn't able to install it :/ last nite...I am going to give it a shot again now
<nik90> tvoss: strangely before the new adb stuff, I was testing silos perfectly fine
<nik90> tvoss: I will report back with the testing results in about 15-20 mins..I just tried adding the ppa again and it seems to work with phablet-shell
<tvoss> nik90, ack
<popey> nik90: you can manually add ppa's by adding the lines to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo.list if add-apt-repository is busted
<nik90> popey: yes. I tried add-apt-repository again and it seemed to work with phablet-shell.
<popey> ok
<jgdx> Anyone have a good way to layout to dialogs that become really long?
<jgdx> Dialogs does not seem to currently handle many stacked items at once.
<nik90> tvoss: hey it doesn't seem to work
<tvoss> nik90, some more detail would be appreciated :
<tvoss> )
<nik90> tvoss: in the process of explaining :)
<sil2100> bfiller: hey!
<nik90> tvoss: I clean wiped my phone and then installed a new clock package with some console debug statements. When I open the clock app, I got the location trust store prompt. I deliberately pressed Deny. However the source error output shows "No Error".
<nik90> tvoss: I used the following code to print out the source error for different conditions http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364914/
<tvoss> nik90, okay, let me see
<ahayzen> Is there any reason why i should keep a bug reported against indicator-network via apport-cli private? (eg sensitive info in there?) or do all apport bugs go private first?
<pitti> ahayzen: the latter; if you vet the stack trace or other info that it doesn't have sensitive, it's fine to make it public
<nik90> tvoss: I have a test branch at lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding
<ahayzen> pitti, ok thanks :)
<pitti> ahayzen: like your wifi passwords or so (unlikely for the indicator)
<ahayzen> pitti, heh
<tvoss> nik90, ah, interesting
<tvoss> nik90, so, in the qtlocation source package: The error is initalized to NoError and not initialized with the error from the actual position source in qdeclarativepositionsource.cpp
<tvoss> nik90, I set the error at construction, at which time I cannot emit a signal
<nik90> tvoss: oh
<tvoss> or better: I can emit a signal, but no one will be connected
<tvoss> kalikiana, could you help out in patching the src package?
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, silo 1 from yesterday tested fine, btw.
<gatox> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx!
<kenvandine> hey gatox
<kenvandine> gatox, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/update_mgr_singleton/+merge/234420
<gatox> kenvandine, hello... i was wondering if you could help me with something.... i have always have trouble trying to tests my system settings branches in the phone..... and  i was wondering how are you doing it, to see if maybe you are doing something different..... because i waste a lot of time to try to get this to build and test it
<kenvandine> jgdx, i decided to hold off on the api bump branch, until we're sure the testplan is accurate
<gatox> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> gatox, sure... "testing" you mean finding updates to test?
<kenvandine> not building it for the phone...
<kenvandine> i wait for CI to build for me... which sucks
<kenvandine> but to get updates, i figured out a nice trick
<gatox> kenvandine, nono..... that part i can do it..... i mean run my branch on the phone
<kenvandine> i unregister the latest version of some clicks :)
<kenvandine> ah...
<gatox> kenvandine, so..... waiting for CI and then installing the deb?
<kenvandine> that's hard..
<kenvandine> i wait for debs
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i've spent so much time trying to get cross builds that work... and gave up
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack. Get a look at the wifi branch? I've identified some issues, but the main lines seems to work.
<gatox> kenvandine, yes!! me too......
<jgdx> gatox, kenvandine me too
<gatox> jgdx, :(
<gatox> there is something really wrong with that :S
<jgdx> I'll buy anyone who fixes that five beers
<kenvandine> jgdx, the dialog branch right?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yesh
<kenvandine> i didn't get to look at it yet.. sorry
<kenvandine> i'll do that this morning
<jgdx> kenvandine, np. Thanks
<kenvandine> gatox, so my branch fixes keeping the updates available count in sync with the updates page
<kenvandine> it doesn't fix the issue with having it find updates after starting and changing visibility
<kenvandine> i have a hack in there to use a timer, and do the checkForUpdates after 60s, but only if the model is empty
<kenvandine> but i disabled it for now
<gatox> kenvandine, i'll review it now
<kenvandine> i figure with the timer, if you go into the updates page it'll populate the model and so we don't need to do it on start in the entry on the main view at all
<kenvandine> and it'll show up if you initiate a check on the updates page or about page
<kenvandine> but... for now i disabled the timer and have it check at start to match the current behavior
<kenvandine> at least it fixes the count not matching the updates bug
<jgdx> gatox, do you think you could add some transition magic to the "Updates available?" As a heavy Ubuntu System Settings user, I often mispress due to it's sudden appearance. :P
<jgdx> s/it's/its
<kenvandine> and i'll get some feedback from design on what to do at start
<kenvandine> jgdx, we're going to resolve that :)
<jgdx> wee
<kenvandine> that's what i was just talking about :)
<kenvandine> i experimented with deferring the check so it doesn't show up quickly
<jgdx> the transition as well? nice
<kenvandine> and chances are when you go into settings, you'll probably navigate into another page within 60s
<jgdx> welllll
<kenvandine> so you won't even see it when it appears, but it'll be there when you come back
<jgdx> what if I see the badge and want to install the updates?
<kenvandine> i know that's a hack too... but i figure it's better than what we have now
<kenvandine> that takes you right to the updates page
<kenvandine> actually...
<kenvandine> the notification does
<kenvandine> i don't know what happens from the launcher with the badge
<jgdx> you just launch uss
<kenvandine> if you open it from the push notification it takes you right to updates
<jgdx> right, that's good
<kalikiana> tvoss, nik90: so this is a qtlocation distro patch?
<Laney> you want a s-i-dbus API which tells you if it already knows about an update without doing any remote operation
<kenvandine> Laney, yeah, so right now we get an updateAvailableFound signal pretty quickly after doing the start
<kenvandine> but not quick enough
<Laney> yes, I think you want a method
<kenvandine> a sync method?
<Laney> I imagine you'd call it synchronously
<kenvandine> but that method would need to happen outside of the plugin then
<kenvandine> in whatever loads the entries
<kenvandine> i think what we really need is to drop the entry complete and add a badge to the updates icon in the grid
<Laney> why's that?
<Laney> battery plugin does something like this
<kenvandine> because of the dynamic visibility
<kenvandine> the loader needs to determine visibility before it loads the plugin
<kenvandine> or it'll load invisible until we toggle it
<kenvandine> which is what happens now
<Laney> it's done in the constructor which is blocking (AFAIK)
<Laney> for battery
<Laney> there's no jumping around there
<kenvandine> i'll look at that
<kenvandine> oh... i see
<kenvandine> so in the constructor we call a sync method to set visibility
<Laney> right
<Laney> the behaviour you want is "do you already know about an update?" I think
<Laney> not "go and find out if there is one"
<gatox> kenvandine, +1 looks good
<kenvandine> gatox, thx
<tvoss> kalikiana, it would be in the worst case, just looking through the other plugins in the source package
<sil2100> bfiller: so, we noticed that dialer-app is failing in ubuntu-rtm smoketesting for both mako and krillin
<bfiller> sil2100: ok we'll take a look
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks :)
<bfiller> sil2100: might be related to this regression with snap deciosins https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1368862
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370240 in QtMir "duplicate for #1368862 Clicking a snap decision button makes the foreground application inactive" [Critical,New]
<bfiller> sil2100: can you point me at the failures? seeing a lot of failures on dashboard across the apps. want to make sure I'm looking at the right links
<sil2100> bfiller: sure, for instance here: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/mako/42:20140917:20140903.1/10510/dialer_app/
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<dobey> anyone know why i wouldn't be able to flash my nexus4? i keep getting errors about cache formatting or recovery image
<dobey> like: 2014/09/17 09:48:56 Cache formatting was not successful, flashing may fail, check your partitions on device
<dobey> 2014/09/17 09:59:53 Cannot cleanup /cache/recovery/ to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255
<dobey> now that
<dobey> i am lost :(
<om26er> salem_, Hi!
<om26er> salem_, did you look at bug 1370106 yesterday ?
<ubot5> bug 1370106 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "telepathy-ofono crashed with SIGSEGV in ~QString()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370106
<salem_> om26er, sorry, I read the bug report but didn't have time to actually work on it.
<om26er> salem_, can you look at that now, please.
<dobey> 2014/09/17 10:12:05 Cannot push /home/dobey/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-cbe7b905c3a6b174f5e650d248091dbb6d69a7ed68d2be650d4495f6cbaa1a4a.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is unknown
<salem_> om26er, yes, just need to finish something else first.
<dobey> what does that mean?
<om26er> salem_, ok, btw I faced the crash again today :)
<dobey> searching for the "free space on /cache/recovery" on ddg just gives me links to unanswered questions on askubuntu :(
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> if i try to adb push the ubuntu or device tar.xz, it just exits with no info at all. but the files aren't on the phone
<mhall119> so many new goodies in r243!
<dobey> 2014/09/17 10:32:12 Cache formatting was not successful, flashing may fail, check your partitions on device
<dobey> how the heck can i get ubuntu back on this mako?
<dobey> E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<dobey> weird
<dobey> why is it trying to mount logs and such
<om26er> jdstrand, Hi!
<om26er> jdstrand, can you please look at bug 1369512 ?
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1369512 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369512). The error has been logged
<kenvandine> jgdx, the dialog sizing when the OSK shown is awkward
<dobey> whee, and now it's stuck at the android bouncy balls boot screen
<kenvandine> jgdx, but i'm not sure what we can do about that when using a dialog
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, it's really bad.
<kenvandine> it is...
<kenvandine> without the OSK it's nice :)
<kenvandine> sigh...
<kenvandine> we must have prior art for this
<kenvandine> oh... look at the dialogs used in the various pin setting/changing pages
<kenvandine> i think there is some hacks in there from mterry to adjust the size so they fit better
<jgdx> kenvandine, I did, but can't see an immediate solution. It's just too long.
<kenvandine> i copied/pasted his hacks :)
<jgdx> :)
<kenvandine> well if the dialog stays above the OSK, at least it can scroll
<mterry> yeah I just shrunk the  spacing  :(
<kenvandine> mterry, ok... so probably not enough for what we're doing
<om26er> rsalveti, Hi! you work on powerd, right ?
<mpt> jgdx, Wellark, abeato: I’m testing bug 1356239 and I notice that the IP address is in an editable text field. That isn’t right, it is? You can’t change your IP address just by editing a field
<ubot5> bug 1356239 in Ubuntu UX "Can't see device's IP address or MAC address" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356239
<rsalveti> om26er: I did a few patches, yes :-)
<rsalveti> om26er: what's up?
<mterry> kenvandine, how big is your dialog!?
<om26er> rsalveti, sometimes auto-brightness stops working and when I dial a call the screen does not turn off when I bring it near my ear.
<jgdx> mpt, is it editable? Can you type in stuff?
<om26er> that's on mako.
<jgdx> mpt, no, you can't change the ip.
<kenvandine> mterry, it's for connecting to a hidden wifi AP
<om26er> rsalveti, My device is currently in that state, but powerd seems to be running fine i.e. didn't crash.
<kenvandine> so varies
<mpt> jgdx, huh, my mistake, the cursor flashes but I don’t get a keyboard
<mpt> I guess that’s a toolkit bug
<rsalveti> om26er: hm, but probably in a broken state, as it's the one responsible for the proximity sensor
<jgdx> mpt, but right, that field isn't up to spec.
<om26er> rsalveti, any logs that I could gather, right now ?
<rsalveti> om26er: is it at least shutting off the screen after the call? (after the 60s timeout)
<om26er> rsalveti, didn't try that but the screen does turn off on its on if I leave the device.
<om26er> want me to test that ?
<rsalveti> no, that means the basic things are working, can you start up another voicecall to see if proximity is still broken?
<rsalveti> wonder if this was a side effect of another bug we had in mediahub
<jgdx> mpt, fyi I have a branch coming up fixing the broken "Disconnect" behaviour in that same page.
<rsalveti> that was leaving a suspend blocker and the screen was always on after that
<jgdx> mpt, not sure if you filed a bug or not? /me looks
<rsalveti> om26er: see if you can find a way to reproduce the issue, and please open a bug against powerd, adding your syslog and steps
<rsalveti> om26er: and tag it to rtm14
<mpt> jgdx, this is the first time I’ve seen this screen, so no :-)
<om26er> rsalveti, the proximity sensor is not working.
<om26er> rsalveti, the problem is random though. saw that twice in a week.
<jgdx> mpt, ah
<rsalveti> om26er: can you give me the output of 'powerd-cli list'?
<rsalveti> yeah, it could be many things =\
<om26er> rsalveti, System State Requests:
<om26er>   None
<om26er> the screen does turn on on incoming calls
<rsalveti> right, then just the proximity that might be broken
<rsalveti> maybe the sensor is not giving the right output, or a bug in powerd itself
<mpt> jgdx, so I guess as long as bug 1286282 isn’t fixed, a read-only text field is the only way of making the value copyable?
<ubot5> bug 1286282 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "No way of copying system details from ListItem elements" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286282
<jdstrand> om26er: done
<jgdx> mpt, I could not find other ways, no. It could/will be styled to look like a listitem value, though.
<om26er> jdstrand, it started happening recently, was there any policy change ?
<om26er> jdstrand, 3 apps are affected.
<jgdx> mpt, correction, will.
<jdstrand> no policy change. perhaps an underlying change to mediahub
<om26er> jdstrand, and the apps are trying to access the camera flashlight
<jdstrand> om26er: that might be related. jhodapp, can you comment on that ^. torch apps wanting to use the camera flash light are requiring access to media-hub
<jhodapp> jdstrand, that's weird...are they trying to play audio?
<jhodapp> jdstrand, my guess is they have an Audio element in their QML
<jdstrand> om26er: I will have an update to the camera policy group that allows access to the media-hub, but I'm surprised they need to talk to media-hub if they are only using the camera flash
<jdstrand> om26er: can you respond to jhodapp?
<om26er> jhodapp, jdstrand I don't think so. they are very simple apps, no sound
<jhodapp> they'd have to, otherwise they shouldn't be getting media-hub
<jhodapp> media-hub does nothing with the camera yet
<jdstrand> I have one of those on the phone
<jdstrand> let me look
<jdstrand> om26er: is com.ubuntu.developer.majster-pl.utorch one?
<om26er> jdstrand, the code for utorch is in lp:utorch if you want to inspect
<om26er> jdstrand, yes
<jdstrand> jhodapp: grep -ri audio ./* shows nothing
<tvoss> nik90, mind updating
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I'm guessing it is:
<jdstrand>     Camera {
<jdstrand>         id: camera
<jdstrand>         flash.mode: utorch_main.torchOn ? Camera.FlashVideoLight : Camera.FlashOff
<jdstrand>     }
<nik90> tvoss: sure
<jhodapp> jdstrand, oh I know why, because the click sound for camera is in qtubuntu-camera, which using the Camera object in QML would utilize
<jhodapp> jdstrand, the real bug seems to be that we need to move the click sound out of qtubuntu-camera, and let each app play a click sound if they need it
<jdstrand> yeah, that makes sense
<jhodapp> tvoss, what do you think, this is a design/architecture decision ^
<jhodapp> tvoss, see my last comment about moving the click sound out of qtubuntu-camera
<tvoss> jhodapp, +1, if apps want, they can use QML's audio {}
<jdstrand> this would also address the tagger and authenticator apps
<jhodapp> indeed
<om26er> jamesh__, Hi!
<jhodapp> tvoss, ok thanks, I agree
<jdstrand> which, I have not uploaded that policy yet
<tvoss> nik90, thank you
<jdstrand> jhodapp: so, based on your previous comment that actual access to the camera will be handled via media-hub, seems I should still upload my policy change for camera
<jhodapp> jdstrand, which change exactly?
<om26er> jdstrand, will that fix the apps not starting issue ?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: but, in the future when apps want the click sound, they'll need to add the audio policy group
<jhodapp> jdstrand, agree with that
<om26er> jamesh__, can you please look into bug 1369539
<ubot5> bug 1369539 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "mediascanner-service-2.0 crashed while creating thumbnails" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369539
<jdstrand> jhodapp: the change to camera policy group:
<jdstrand> +dbus (receive, send)
<jdstrand> +     bus=session
<jdstrand> +     path=/core/ubuntu/media/Service{,/**},
<jdstrand> om26er: it should, yes
<jhodapp> jdstrand, ah right, sounds good to me
<om26er> jdstrand, should I move the bug to apparmor ?
<tvoss> nik90, any luck?
<nik90> tvoss: I just ran apt-get update and then dist-upgrade. But I don't see any new qtlocation or platform-api packages.
<nik90> tvoss: I see qtubuntu-sensors though
<nik90> is that it?
<om26er> rsalveti, Can you tell if bug 1370091 is pulseaudio ?
<ubot5> bug 1370091 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "With music playing, pressing the dialpad keys reduces the volume for an odd interval" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370091
<taiebot> hey just coming back from abroad and still facing this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837 . I would like to know if there was some little terminal hack which would let me enable my network from the phone. I am stuck with a useless phone every time i leave the UK and i have to ask my girlfriend for her phone to enable my simcard.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<rsalveti> om26er: it's not, but let me update the bug
<tvoss> nik90, our qtlocation plugin is part of qtubuntu-sensors
<nik90> tvoss: ok..2 mins then :)
<tvoss> nik90, ack
<rsalveti> om26er: can you better describe why do you think it's currently broken?
<rsalveti> om26er: just updated the bug
<jdstrand> om26er, jhodapp: I rearranged bug #1369512 a bit for this
<ubot5> bug 1369512 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please move click sound out of qtubuntu-camera" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369512
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I assigned you to the qtubuntu-camera task, but feel free to adjust
<jhodapp> jdstrand, that's perfect...can you tag that for rtm14 and for the 25th milestone?
<jdstrand> jhodapp: I did just now
<om26er> rsalveti, I think I was expecting the audio to fade-out/fade-in instead of just reducing down and increasing at once. And then the time after which it is turn-up is a bit long that I would expect.
<rsalveti> om26er: right, that's because it takes a while for the dtmf stream to go off
<jdstrand> jhodapp: there is a media-hub project task. I am unable to remove it
<rsalveti> om26er: that can probably be worked on
<rsalveti> om26er: yeah, the fading is not yet supported, but I know it's indeed a bit annoying
<om26er> rsalveti, when I reported I was in a silent room with music at full so it annoyed me when it turned down and then came back to loud noise. I agree fading will make it better.
<nik90> tvoss: bah my dist-upgrade is installing all sorts of language packs and generating locales for every one of them which is taking time :P. .will ping when ready
<ogra_> dont use dist-upgrade on phones !
<rsalveti> om26er: thanks for the bug report, will try to take a look at that hopefully soon :-)
<rsalveti> after the critical bugs are gone
<nik90> ogra_: I had to after installing a silo to install packages from the PPA :)
<om26er> rsalveti, thanks
<nik90> ogra_: or did you mean I should use apt-get upgrade instead?
<kenvandine> barry, how would you feel about adding a synchronous method to system-image-dbus that i can call to see if there is already a known update?
<ogra_> nik90, evem then, dont call dist-upgrade
<davmor2> nik90: just install the silo packages it it safer
<ogra_> nik90, no, upgrade only refreshes the package lists
<kenvandine> barry, just returning a boolean and i can wait for UpdateAvailableStatus to get the details
<ogra_> nik90, what davmor2 said ... apt-get update and then apt-get install the silo packages individually
<nik90> davmor2: yeah I realise that now after all these locale generations which it has been doing for the past 10 mins
<barry> kenvandine: you mean like Information()?  `man system-image-dbus` :)
<nik90> ogra_: ack.
<ogra_> if it would only locale generations :)
<ogra_> *only be
<barry> kenvandine: hmm, well, that doesn't give exactly whether there's a known update but it was added to provide a last check date
<kenvandine> barry, that returns if there is a known update?
<barry> kenvandine: that isn't really possible because trying to figure out if there is an update available requires a check with the server, which can be slow, so must be async.
<kenvandine> i need to determine if the updates-available entry needs to be visible or not when the main view loads
<nik90> ogra_: :)
<kenvandine> why?
<kenvandine> barry, if we already have an emblem on the launcher, that there is an update available
<kenvandine> s-i-d should know without doing a check right?
<kenvandine> barry, right now in that scenario, we get the updateAvailableStatus signal quickly, which is good... but we can't block loading of the entry on that
<barry> kenvandine: no, i don't think so.  it has to check with the server, get teh blacklist keyring, check the signatures etc
<kenvandine> barry, i need a really quick check to see if we already know
<barry> kenvandine: so the response would be: 1) yes, there is at least an update available, but it might not be the latest; 2) i can't tell, i have to check the server
<kenvandine> right, but not do the check
<kenvandine> unless i ask
<barry> kenvandine: asking would be calling CheckForUpdate
<kenvandine> right
<nik90> tvoss: ping (good and bad news)
<kenvandine> barry, i'll call the checkForUpdate a little later
<tvoss> nik90, shoot
<barry> kenvandine: right now, we don't cache the information about whether an update is available, so that would be a new feature request.  i would have to think about it some more, do some experiments, etc.  could you open a wishlist bug on system-image (upstream)?
<kenvandine> but i want to determine visibility on load
<kenvandine> barry, so what adds the emblem to the launcher icon?
<nik90> tvoss: so the good news is that when I "deny" clock app access in the location trust store, then it shows the correct source error "do not have permissions to access service...".
<barry> kenvandine: i'm not sure since i don't know the system-settings code, but i do believe they call CFU and wait for the UAS signal
<nik90> tvoss: bad news is that when I stop the location-service by "sudo stop ubuntu-location-service" and then restart clock app, I get the same error instead of the "location service is disabled error"
<kenvandine> barry, when the emblem is there that there is a pending update, i do get the signal from s-i-d very quickly, so it shows the entry less than a second after loading
<kenvandine> barry, system-settings doesn't add the emblem
<taiebot> awe: trying to find a workaround on #1323837 i am currently not able to connect to my GSM operator due to a recent travel abroad. I have notice that the status in the ./list-operators of my operator says forbidden is there anyway i can override this to available?
<nik90> tvoss: so PositionSource.ClosedError signal is not being fired
<kenvandine> something in the shell does
<Laney> DownloadUpdate() has the documentation "No-ops if … CheckForUpdate() was not called first"
<Laney> So I belive s-i-dbus stores the information about available updates somehow
<barry> Laney: if an update has been downloaded previously, and it's still valid (after a check) then it won't be redownloaded
<barry> but the check still occurs
<taiebot> ls
<barry> that *can* be pretty fast, but i know when i've tailed the si log file, i see the check activity happen pretty soon after swiping in
<jhodapp> ogra_, MTP should not mount when toggling off developer mode, right?
<jhodapp> ogra_, automount
<nik90> tvoss: another good news is that my location was detected in about 3-4 secs using AGPS :)
<tvoss> nik90, perfect
<Laney> barry: The docs make it sound like in manual mode you need to check before downloading
<ogra_> jhodapp, sure it should, dev mode shouldnt affect mtp functionality at all (except that the gadget needs to be reconfigured which forces a disconnect)
<awe> taiebot, I don't really understand how you intend to workaround that bug:
<barry> within a single si-dbus process, it will cache the last check, but that isn't cached on disk so it won't survive an si-dbus suicide
<awe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<awe> ( I like real bug URLs )
<jhodapp> ogra_, ah, I don't know how it works so just making sure
<kenvandine> barry, i see...
<jhodapp> ogra_, seemed weird to me
<kenvandine> does s-i-d exit after some inactivity?
<awe> taiebot, when running list-operators, are you running as root?
<ogra_> jhodapp, what exactly ?
<barry> Laney: that's correct.  you always have to check explicitly.  in auto-mode it will download if the check finds an update, so that a subsequent DownloadUpdate will essentially noop.  in manual mode the DU does the download if an update is available
<taiebot> awe: no as phablet
<awe> taiebot, maybe you could try and describe what you're trying to do in an email?
<jhodapp> ogra_, I can't seem to adb shell in on rtm image 46
<barry> kenvandine: yes
<awe> taiebot, that won't work
<barry> kenvandine: 10m by default iirc
<ogra_> jhodapp, dev mode enabled and pin/pw set ?
<jhodapp> ogra_, just that the nautilus dialog pops up when I turn developer mode on
<jhodapp> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> are you sure ?
<kenvandine> barry, ok, so the feature request would be to cache that on disk and add a sync function to check it
<barry> kenvandine: with si 2.4 (waiting for a silo now) it will also exit on any internal exception in the dbus api
<awe> taiebot, are you working on a High or Critial bug related to this?
<jhodapp> possitive
<Laney> barry: so you need to DownloadUpdate() before it times out I guess
<jhodapp> positive
<ogra_> jhodapp, works here on 244 (which is identical but mako)
<jhodapp> ogra_, I typed in the pin to unlock the screen, and I just toggled developer mode off then on
<ogra_> and there were no changes in the last three images that could affect it ...
<jhodapp> ogra_, I think bfiller sent an email expressing a similar problem on krillin
<barry> Laney: in manual mode, yes.  in auto-mode, if there's an update available and it gets auto-downloaded, then si-dbus exits, and re-activated, it *will* recheck with the server, but if the downloaded files are still valid, it will not re-download them
<jhodapp> ogra_, adb shell just sits and hangs
<kenvandine> barry, btw, great job on the API docs... i was pleasantly surprised to fine them :)
 * Laney nods
<barry> kenvandine: \o/
<jhodapp> ogra_, and the ssh server is not running
<ogra_> jhodapp, dont use the password link from the dev mode page in system settings, there is a bug open for that
<ogra_> jhodapp, indeed, why would we run an ssh server
<Laney> The u-s-s usecase is that there we want to know if we already know about an update, but not to actually go off and find out ourselves
<jhodapp> ogra_, well I had it auto starting
<Laney> so something like what kenvandine is asking for is right I think
<ogra_> jhodapp, nothing in the image would/could change that
<kenvandine> barry, Laney: i'll file the bug
<Laney> if it's cleared e.g when an update is applied and so on
 * Laney nod
<barry> kenvandine: i'd say the new feature would be to add a "quick check for update" feature that wouldn't hit the server.  not entirely sure how i'll implmenent that or return a response, but i can work that out.  do mention that you want "quick check" to be synchronous"
<kenvandine> barry, or... can i just add s-i-d to the current settings bug
<ogra_> jhodapp, there was a bug in phablet shell that stopped sshd ...did you use phablet-shell ?
<barry> kenvandine: what's the bug#?
<jhodapp> ogra_, no
<Laney> 'synchronous' just means a method with a return value
<Laney> it's up to the client to call it sync or async
<barry> right
<ogra_> then i dont understand how a persistent property wouldnt be set anymore ... there is no code that could unset or even touch it
<jhodapp> ogra_, ok, so unsetting the pin and then resetting it from system settings allows me to adb shell in now
<jhodapp> ogra_, must have been that bug you mentioned
<barry> Laney: iow, from the service side, it returns the results immediately rather than sending them in a signal
<ogra_> jhodapp, yeah, the password page from dev mode behaves a bit badly
<Laney> barry: yep
<taiebot> awe: As explained in the bottom of the bug when i go abroad i can not access any GSM network as i need to trigger my simcard to roam and this can only be done via the sim toolkit. I am only looking for a work around i do not have the skills to do this myself. I understand you are busy and this is not top of your list but i would appreciate if i could solve this manually via the terminal.
<jhodapp> ogra_, seems to...that's a bad bug :)
<ogra_> jhodapp, though i still dont get why ssh would be disabled ...
<kenvandine> barry, bug 1355803
<ubot5> bug 1355803 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Shouldn't query for updates on settings opening" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355803
 * barry looks
<jhodapp> ogra_, not a big deal, I can re-enable it now myself
<ogra_> jhodapp, in any case "android-gadget-service enable ssh" from the terminal app should get it back for you
<tvoss> nik90, the closederror thingy is a subtask
<ogra_> next time :)
<nik90> tvoss: subtask?
<tvoss> nik90, as long as your receive the error signal, we are good
<nik90> tvoss: yup
<tvoss> nik90, making sure that certain error conditions are reported correctly @subtask
<jhodapp> ogra_, never heard of android-gadget-service...different than doing sudo start ssh?
<tvoss> nik90, which image and device did you test on?
<barry> kenvandine: please create a new bug.  we can cross-reference them, but i don't want si-dbus discussions to intermingle with ux discussions
<awe> taiebot, I'll discuss with some of my co-workers tomorrow and will update the bug
<kenvandine> barry, ok
<ogra_> jhodapp, ssh, adb, rndis and a few other things are handled via properties ... sudo ssh start only starts it til reboot
<awe> we have a weekly hangout for telephony/network, so I'll put it on our agenda
<nik90> tvoss: Mako, image 244
<tvoss> nik90, thanks
<nik90> tvoss: thnx for the fix :)
<tvoss> nik90, sure
<jhodapp> ogra_, ah, so android-gadget-service also makes it auto start...nice
<ogra_> jhodapp, android-gadget-service is a dbus service providing user access to these properties
<barry> kenvandine: thanks!  also, please indicate whether this is rtm-worthy or not.  i hadn't currently planned on much more work after 2.4 for rtm
<kenvandine> barry, i think it's a must for rtm
<jhodapp> ogra_, very nice
<barry> kenvandine: ack
<ogra_> :)
<taiebot> awe: thanks will keep an eye  on it
<kenvandine> i'll have it tagged appropriately
<barry> kenvandine: awesome
<ogra_> jhodapp, i'll create a DeveloperMode wikipage on the weekend describing all the bits and pieces
<jhodapp> ogra_, sounds good, thanks!
<nik90> MacSlow: ping
<Laney> hah, just saw who filed that bug :-)
<barry> btw, do we have a standing FFe for phone stuff?
<Laney> no(t yet)
<barry> maybe we will by the time i add this new feature :)
<Laney> sil2100 was looking at that a little while ago
<kenvandine> barry, bug #1370586
<ubot5> bug 1370586 in Ubuntu system image "Add synchronous method to determine if there are known updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370586
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^^ can you set the appropriate priority?
<barry> kenvandine: thanks
<sil2100> barry: if you feel strong enough, feel free to fill in the FFe ;) We should have it but no one did that yet
<sil2100> barry: I wanted to do that too but I'll only have time tomorrow
<MacSlow> nik90, what's up?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, you proposing for rtm blocker?
<nik90> MacSlow: hey I saw the new design for notifications for alarm at https://imgur.com/2Fu8Cg7
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i think design would think so :)
<nik90> MacSlow: 2 questions..
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, but i'll let you decide :)
<barry> sil2100: i don't yet, but if i get to kenvandine's bug before then, i will probably do one for system-image at least
<barry> sil2100: i'm calling 2.4 a bug fix release :)
<nik90> MacSlow: Is it by design we show the ubuntushape border for the alarm icon?
<sil2100> hah ;)
<nik90> MacSlow: also does both buttons have to be without color?
<MacSlow> nik90, no that's a "bug" of that notification not using the x-canonical-non-shaped-icon hint
<MacSlow> nik90, same for hte buttons... notification isn't using the latest button-tint hints...
<nik90> MacSlow: I remember you adding it to indicator-datetime though sometime back
<nik90> MacSlow: ah
<nik90> MacSlow: would you able to provide a fix for that in indicator-datetime? Or should I ask charles?
<MacSlow> nik90, I've an example in lp:unity-notification/examples using the latest bits
<pmcgowan> barry, kenvandine whats the target date for that, 9/25?
<MacSlow> nik90, I'm to filled up... but I can help charles with it
<nik90> MacSlow: ack
 * barry defers to kenvandine 
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, sounds good to me
<pmcgowan> done
<pmcgowan> you are committed
<kenvandine> :)
<nik90> MacSlow: cool, I will report a bug report and also branch the examples to see if I can help as well
<charles> nik90, MacSlow, I'm pretty sure indicator-datetime does set an x-canonical-non-shaped-icon hint already; I'll confirm
<MacSlow> nik90, charles: the two-over-one button layout is possible too by now... not sure if you say one of the more recnet screencats I did showing that off
<charles> MacSlow, no, I didn't see that. url?
<nik90> MacSlow: we got "Snooze" for alarms now. :)
<nik90> MacSlow: so I am cool with 2 actions
<MacSlow> charles, nik90: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXvTBWcnTI1M1n66KdFJRyakGlANTTbfQ
<MacSlow> charles, nik90: check video "preview 22"
<nik90> MacSlow: preview 24?
<nik90> ah ok
<MacSlow> charles, nik90: the two-over-one example can be found in lp:unity-notifications/examples/sd-example-event-reminder.py
<MacSlow> charles, nik90: or am I mixing up calendar-triggered notifications with clock-triggerd notifications
<MacSlow> charles, nik90: anyway... it's all possible now
<nik90> MacSlow charles: It is supposed to look like https://imgur.com/Y8SHGnw from what I see in the video (preview 22 00:48)
<charles> MacSlow, where does NON_SHAPED_ICON_HINT get used in unity-notifications?
<MacSlow> nik90, that's the latest I remember from Design... have not heard about changes to this
<nik90> MacSlow: ack
<nik90> charles: 1370594
<nik90> charles: bug 1370594
<ubot5> bug 1370594 in Indicator Date and Time "Alarm notifications shown do not follow design spec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370594
<charles> nik90, I'm a little unsure on what the fix for this is
<charles> MacSlow, nik90, here's what indicator-datetime is passing to unity-notifications: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8365999/
<charles> MacSlow, nik90, so it doesn't look like it's a lack of x-canonical-non-shaped-icon being sent
<charles> MacSlow, what needs to be changed in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8365999/ to reach https://i.imgur.com/Y8SHGnw.png ?
<MacSlow> charles, doing that in d-feet?
<charles> MacSlow, also the only place I see NON_SHAPED_ICON_HINT being used in unity-notifications/src/ is in NotificationServer::GetCapabilities(), where is it actually used to change the appearance?
<charles> MacSlow, dbus-monitor
<charles> MacSlow, I don't know of a way to run d-feet on the phone; would be happy to be wrong about that :)
<MacSlow> charles, ah ok... in lp:unity-notifications is only used to indicate its support/availability... actual code affected by it is in lp:unity8 (notification-renderer)
<charles> MacSlow, thanks for that :)
<MacSlow> charles, you can get the examples from lp:unity-notifications to run on the phone...
<MacSlow> charles, bzr branch lp:unity-notifications (on the phone) and a few python-related dependencies and you good to go to play with all the provided examples
<MacSlow> charles, I never used dbus-monitor that extensively to know how to exercise all notification-feautures
<MacSlow> charles, you will have to enable developer-mode and make the phone-image writable to be able to apt-get things these days
<charles> naturally
<MacSlow> charles, if you run into issues... ask... I'll be here a bit longer still
<charles> nik90, MacSlow, ok, looking at the unity8 code, looks like the needed key is 'x-canonical-private-button-tint'
<MacSlow> charles, nope... that's old
 * charles does a bzr pull
<MacSlow> charles, since design wanted to have positive and negtive buttons be tintable individually there are new hints...
<charles> x-canonical-private-affirmative-tint
<MacSlow>  and "x-canonical-private-rejection-tint"
<MacSlow> correct
<charles> MacSlow, ok, thanks for that. I'll test that out; what was throwing me off was your saying the problem was a missing x-canonical-non-shaped-icon
<MacSlow> charles, sorry for the confusion
<charles> all good now
<MacSlow> charles, but weren't you also having issues with getting rid of the ubuntushape masking on the icon?
<charles> MacSlow, with http://paste.ubuntu.com/8365999/ I'm still seeing the border around the icon as in https://i.imgur.com/2Fu8Cg7.png
<MacSlow> charles, hm... just guessing... make the variant boolen true variant string "true"
<MacSlow> charles, I'm explicitly checking for the hint-value to be "true"
<charles> MacSlow, I'll test that
<charles> MacSlow, if that's the problem, it's a bug
<MacSlow> charles, there was a reason to go for explicit string-hints for those...
<charles> MacSlow, that's done for the affirmative and rejection tint checks too
<MacSlow> charles, correct
<charles> MacSlow, that's so wrong :-)
<MacSlow> charles, there was a reason for it... I currently don't recall which
<Geniack_> hello
<Geniack_> i am trying to get ubuntu touch running on my nexus 10
<Geniack_> following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation instructions
 * ogra_ doesnt think dual boot has ever worked with N10
<Geniack_> i've choose "utopic-customized" even though there was several flavours of "utopic" (as suggested in the article), problem now is that i can see the ubuntu logo spinning but it seems to take ages for the system to come up
<Geniack_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_phablet-flash
<Geniack_> nexus 10 is listed
<ogra_> for native installss, yes
<Geniack_> "native installs" ?
<ogra_> real installs
<ogra_> non dual boot installs
<Geniack_> whats the issue with dual boot ?
<Geniack_> the kerneL?
<ogra_> dunno
<Geniack_> nice
<ogra_> i dont use it and it was never officially supported ... i know it works for some people on nexus4 and 7
<Geniack_> so i can probably sell the device
<ogra_> the wiki clearly says that though
<Geniack_> i mean
 * dobey wants multiboot with different versions of ubuntu
<ogra_> * A Nexus 4 device (other supported Nexus devices should in theory work but have not been tested at the time)
<Geniack_> mmh
<Geniack_> did you have a nexus 10 ?
<ogra_> so all that was tested by the developers was N4
<Geniack_> *do
<ogra_> i know that some people ran it on N7 and chatted about that here
<ogra_> yes, but i do work on it
<ogra_> and done plan to flsh any android
<Geniack_> you work on your nexus?
<ogra_> *dont
<Geniack_> ah
<Geniack_> you run only ubuntu on your tablet?
<ogra_> sure, and on my phone
<Geniack_> mmh
<ogra_> it is hard to develop an OS you dont run :)
<Geniack_> but i fear ubuntu touch is so much touch optimized
<Geniack_> i was planning to have an android
<Geniack_> and a normal ubuntu/whatever linux dual boot
<Geniack_> with a keyboard
<ogra_> because android is more desktop optimized ?
<Geniack_> to transform it into a real working machine
<Geniack_> no its not
<Geniack_> i just wasnt thinking about ubuntu touch
<Geniack_> i have to research on that
<Geniack_> maybe thats what i am looking for
<dobey> it's still just a tablet. and those dual boot instructions are for running android and ubuntu touch, afaik
<bdmurray> ev__: what happened with your whoopsie upstart change? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8357005/
<ogra_> there are surely ways to connect a BT keyboard to it, there is just no support in the BT UI for this
<ogra_> (in ubuntu)
<Geniack_> the "touch addition" of ubuntu touch isnt just a desktop environment?
<ogra_> ubuntu touch is the next gen desktop environment ... it just hasnt seen much work on the desktop side yet
<Geniack_> ogra_: dont get me wrong, but i wouldnt be able to just install another WM and switch to it?
<ogra_> no
<mhall119> has anybody else had a problem adding a Facebook account on r243?
<Geniack_> ogra_: why? ^^
<ogra_> you would need a WM thats capable of using the Mir display server
<mhall119> I deleted my old one and have tried 3 times now to add it back
<ogra_> there is no X anymore
<Geniack_> ah mir
<mhall119> first time it froze at the account add screen (with the embedded facebook window)
<mhall119> the next 2 times it took me back to the accounts list after pressing Login but the Facebook account wasn't added
<Geniack_> now i know why i dont ubuntu touch
<Geniack_> *need
<ogra_> ?
<mhall119> Geniack_: you want to use an X11 desktop window manager on a non-X11 phone?
<ogra_> Geniack_, if i had said wayland (which wouldnt change a thing, it wouldnt work for you either) ... you would want ubuntu touch ?
<Geniack_> i want to switch to a usable linux os with dualboot not another touch based media station
<mhall119> heh, 4th time's the charm it seems
<kenvandine> mhall119, i just added a facebook account on 244
<mhall119> kenvandine: it finally worked for me, not sure what went wrong the first 3 tries
<mhall119> Geniack_: a usable linux os on a phone that doesn't use a phone interface?
<Geniack_> ogra_: naw i just dont want to be locked inside a blind alley
<ogra_> whats blind about that ?
<mhall119> Geniack_: it sounds like you're trying to fit a square peg into a round hole
<Geniack_> mhall119: no, on a nexus 10 (which has a 10" display) connected with a keyboard
<jenna_> hi, i'mm looking for some pointers in getting ubuntu-touch up and running.  i have a new-in-box nexus7 (flo) and i followed the steps on the ubuntu website to flash this os.  it finished without error and the tablet booted up to show the ubuntu screen with a progress bar and then kicked back to a custom recovery with a ubuntu logo.  now its stuck at the google logo at the very start of boot.
<mhall119> Geniack_: ah, in that use case Unity 8 will gain a more traditional desktop-oriented window management
<mhall119> that's not written yet, but that's the plan
<Geniack_> mhall119: http://www.tabletaccessories.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/nexus-10-keyboard-case1.jpg
<Geniack_> something like this
<mhall119> Geniack_: yes, our goal is to make it work like Unity 7 when you plugin like that
<Geniack_> yeah i think i saw this on some demo before
<kenvandine> convergence!
<Geniack_> ubuntu touch on the phone and once you plug it to something with a display and a keyboard it becomes desktop os
<Geniack_> i like that
<mhall119> yeah, we ran Unity (5? maybe 4) off an Android phone at one point
<mhall119> we're working out to that, should be ready in a year's time
<mhall119> working *our* *way* to that
<kenvandine> for now at least you'd get a tablet optimized experience
<Geniack_> ok can you tell me in the mean time how i can get gentoo running in dual boot on the nexus?
<mhall119> Unity 8 has gained a few desktop features in the Unity Next ISO, but it's been mostly behind the scenes integration work so far
<Geniack_> :P
<mhall119> Geniack_: no idea, you'd need to get help from Gentoo on that
<Geniack_> yeah sure ;)
<mhall119> I know that we had X.org working on the 2012 Nexus 7, I don't know how much more work it would be to get it working on the Nexus 10
<Geniack_> well i would be fine having only a shell in dual boot
<Geniack_> without X even
<mhall119> Geniack_: in that case you can probably just create a Gentoo chroot on top of Android
<jenna_> does it matter that i have a 32GB nexus7 instead of 16GB?
<mhall119> I think people have done that with Debian
<mhall119> jenna_: as long as it's the 2013 non-3G model it should work
<jenna_> ok, im trying the "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap" command again and see how far it gets
<jenna_> :( it boots into a custom recovery and installs the rom and then reboots and gets stuck at the "Google" logo with the unlocked icon at the bottom
<mhall119> jenna_: give it a bit of time
<jenna_> shouldnt it jump to something besides the google logo?  i thought that just the bootloader?
<mhall119> jenna_: if it's copied the new images over it takes some time to install them (I just waited on my nexus 4 at the google logo screen after a big upgrade)
<jenna_> mhall119: how long are we talking?  its going on 10 minutes now.
<mhall119> jenna_: hmmm, that is a bit long, you're not getting anything output from ubuntu-device-flash?
<jenna_> this is the output.  http://pastie.org/private/pcbemrgqexfnk4stfzedyg
<charles> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1370594-refresh-notifications-to-match-design/+merge/235025
<jenna_> when i boots into recovery, i can adb into it and look round.  but when its done installing, it just cant boot up.
<nik90> charles: thnx a lot. Will test when jenkins produces a armhf deb.
<charles> nik90, this fixes the two items you listed as "the main differences include..."  in #1370594
<mhall119> ogra_: sergiusens: can either of you help jenna_? I've reached the limit of my knowledge
<nik90> charles: yup that should be enough
<charles> nik90, if there are other differences that need to be addressed, please add them to the ticket so that I can fix 'em
<nik90> charles: will do
<charles> nik90, if there aren't other differences that need to be addressed, please edit the bug ticket to say so :-)
<nik90> charles: :-)
<sergiusens> jenna_: mhall119 it's not clear to me if this is flo or grouper
<jenna_> this is flo
<mhall119> sergiusens: u-d-f identifies it as flo
<sergiusens> jenna_: was your android userdata encrypted?
<jenna_> i dont think it was.  this was a new-in-box tablet
<sergiusens> mhall119: btw, we took extra care getting this properly written http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<sergiusens> jenna_: oh, then when in fastboot, can you try running fastboot format data and then fastboot format cache and then proceed?
<jenna_> $ fastboot format data formatting 'data' partition... Formatting is not supported for filesystem with type ''. FAILED ()
<jenna_> it worked for the cache partition.
<mhall119> sergiusens: you mean it wasn't just copy/pasted from the wiki? :)
<jenna_> fastboot format userdata works
<cwayne> jenna_: new in box as in android was never setup? i remember that being an issue when we flashed for MWC
<ogra_> yeah, you need to boot once into android ...
<ogra_> it initializes the partition somehow IIRC
<jenna_> i set it up far enough to enable adb
<ogra_> you mean you enabled adb under android ?
<ogra_> like ... you did it let put a key in place for the connection ?
<sergiusens> mhall119: no, david calle was involved in making it human readable
<sergiusens> :-)
<sergiusens> jenna_: right; data/userdata; the one that works
<ogra_> yeah, follow sergiusens
<jenna_> sergiusens: that seemed to have fix it.
<jenna_> i'm up to the velcome screen :)
 * sergiusens reminds himself to add a bug to u-d-f to bring back formatting
<ogra_> ++
<sergiusens> it spawns some issues with broken devices... but those are broken already :-P
<ogra_> right
<mhall119> jenna_: enjoy :)
<mhall119> thanks sergiusens
<sergiusens> np
<mhall119> oh, "External Drives"....that's new
<mhall119> oh, right, no SD card slot on the Nexus 4 :(
<jenna_> there is otg cable and usb drives though
<mhall119> yeah, just tried that, didn't do anything, I need to check the logs to see if it's recognizing it
<jenna_> whats this error all about?  "No network connection on your device..." in the ubuntu-sdk?
<jenna_> ive setup wifi on my tablet and it appears to be talknig to the internet
<mhall119> zbenjamin: ^^
<SturmFlut> Anybody running unity8-desktop-session-mir on a desktop? Should this session currently work?
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you know why we're storying whether info should be send to the greeter in accounts service?
<tedg> kenvandine, It seems like something that we don't actually need to know on the greeter.
<kenvandine> tedg, what info?
<tedg> Perhaps mterry as well ^
<tedg> kenvandine, The setting on whether to export data to the welcome screen.
<kenvandine> oh, i think because it needs to be available in the greeter
<kenvandine> the settings
<tedg> I don't see a reason it needs to be, because at that point you either have the data or you don't :-)
<mterry> tedg, in split greeter world we didn't know who would be consuming that setting, so my thinking is that the split copy of the indicator might need to read it
<kenvandine> dunno... mterry would know
<tedg> mterry, Seems like it should always be consumed in the session though. You're saying "don't let the data escape" more than "don't visualize it."
<mterry> tedg, if that's no longer true -- that a split greeter copy of the indicator doesn't need to read the setting, it doesn't need to be in AS
<mterry> tedg, well which setting exactly are we talking about?
<tedg> I'm for putting it in ubuntu-touch-schemas then.
<tedg> mterry, WelcomeScreenMessages
<mterry> tedg, that's libusermetrics info, right?  In which case, it is about visualization
<mterry> tedg, because we want to keep collecting the data in libusermetrics, even if that setting is off
<tedg> No, it's not about visualization, it's about export. Visualization is secondary.
<mterry> tedg, so that when we turn the setting back on, we can show what was missed
<tedg> Hmm, so you're saying we collect it in the open still?
<tedg> I thought we collected the data in teh session, and exported the graphic.
<mterry> tedg, well I don't believe it's "open" as in world readable
<tedg> The graphic is still exported in the user session.
<tedg> Hmm, too late for pete-woods
<mterry> tedg, it's not an exported graphic, it's exported data
<mterry> via libusermetricsoutput
 * tedg is trying to remember how this works.
<tedg> Ah, so this all ends up in the /var/lib/usermetrics dir as the usermetrics user.
<tedg> Then the graphics themselves are generated by the greeter user?
<tedg> K
<tedg> So then we need the AS key for knowing whether to turn the  data into graphics.
<Ploppz> Is there a device made for Ubuntu Touch already, or is it only the OS, for installing on other kinds of phones?
<Ploppz> And is it in a release state?
<nhaines> Ploppz: it's only the OS, only for installing on Ubuntu phones, although a couple Nexus phones are supported so that we have something to develop on, and a couple other phones have community ports (<3 my Nexus 5).
<nhaines> It'll be in a release state when you see the phones for sell at ubuntu.com.
<nhaines> Which will be in December.
<nhaines> If you have a Nexus 4 or Nexus 5 though, it'd be a shame not to root it, install MultiROM Manager, and dualboot and try it out.  :)
<tedg> mterry, So there's two, stats on welcome screen and messages on welcome screen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
<Ploppz> Ah. I have Motorola Moto G atm..
<tedg> mterry, I care about messages, stats is user metrics.
<Ploppz> nhaines: but what do you mean when you say "Ubuntu phones"?
<nhaines> Ploppz: I mean a phone that you walk into a store, give them money, and walk out with it, that has Ubuntu preinstalled.
<nhaines> Or, buy online as the case will probably be at frist.
<mterry> tedg, ah, then one reason we still might be interested in a split world is for device-wide messages from ofono -- not sure who should be responsible for filtering those
<Ploppz> Oh. Where would I look for a Ubuntu phone?
<nhaines> Ploppz: ubuntu.com in December.
<tedg> mterry, I think those should be messaging menu or unity notifications, no?
<Ploppz> Ah ok.
<nhaines> Although Meizu announced they're taking preorders starting... soon.  Oops, can't remember when.  This month or next.  :)
<tedg> mterry, Or are you thinking that there'll be two telephony services.
<mterry> tedg, right but which one?  the split greeter would need to be able to handle those in some cases (like user session not running -- encrypted home or whatever)
<nhaines> Ploppz: September 25th.  http://blog.meizu.it/ubuntu-disponibile-meizu-mx4-partire-dicembre/
<tedg> mterry, But what are we worried about in that case? Seems like you could send the message, but you wouldn't know private data, right?
<mterry> tedg, I don't follow -- imagine split greeter as the only thing running -- it would need to consider that setting
<tedg> mterry, Why? What could it possibly share that the user wouldn't want?
<tedg> It doesn't know anything.
<mterry> tedg, that setting is meant to filter incoming SMS texts, right?  split greeter would see those
<tedg> mterry, But it'd never show them, right? I'd expect them to come from the user session or not at all.
<mterry> tedg, it needs to show them.  Your phone can't stop being a phone just because you haven't logged into your session yet.  ofono is a device-wide thing.  Imagine multiple users on a phone (something design once envisioned at least for business use cases) -- which session should handle texts?
<mterry> tedg, or imagine a multi-user tablet with a SIM card (which can happen, right?)
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, okay. So in those cases we're talking about whether they should be shown, not whether the info should be leaked, because it already is (effectively).
<mterry> tedg, if by leaked you mean stored outside the user's HOME then yes.  ofono is a system wide daemon
<mterry> tedg, there are channels of information like skype and otherwise that would be user-specific though
<mterry> maybe 'stored' isn't the right term.   ofono broadcasts them system wide anyway
<tedg> Yeah
<tedg> I feel like at a technical level it might make sense to split these.
<tedg> Even if we show them at the user level as one switch.
<tedg> They're different ideas
<mterry> tedg, well user services can look at the AS setting and not export messages -- the greeter can look at the AS setting and not show ofono messages, why have two settings for that?
<tedg> Because I feel like "dont' export" and "don't show" feel like different things.
<mterry> tedg, I don't much care if you split the setting, though I'm not sure when they would have different values.  I just wanted to explain the above use cases for why I started with an AS setting
<tedg> Yeah, thanks I do understand now.
<tedg> It just feels like we're inserting two thoughts. But I guess we can split it out later.
<mterry> tedg, the whole split greeter timeframe made me default to sticking a lot of stuff in AS  :)
<it_dont_work> hey, is there a guide anywhere about getting the ubuntu-sdk to talk to the real device running ubuntu-touch so i can run apps there?
<it_dont_work> it shows the serial nember but thats about all it can do.
<nhaines> it_dont_work: go into System Settings > About this phone > Developer Mode and turn on developer mode.
<it_dont_work> ive done that
<it_dont_work> when i toggle that, in teh ubuntu-sdk, i see the "Current state" goes from a yellow dot with "connected" to a red dot with "Disconnected".  i cant get it to show a green dot to save my life
<nhaines> That's all I've got.
<it_dont_work> clicking the "test" button shows a window displaying ssh error.
<it_dont_work> SSH connection failure: Private key file error: No such file or directory
<lool> ogra_: you might want to checkout jodh's suggestion in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1370697
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370697 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Avoid sleep loop in rild.conf" [Undecided,New]
<lool> ogra_: if you could test his proposed changes and land them, that's be nice  :-)
<it_dont_work> does anybody else here have this ssh working?
<cyphermox> mzanetti: I commented on bug 1357321; and reassigned it to you. I think you know more about the Qt infrastructure than I do
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<cyphermox> feel free to reassign it to somebody else if you're not the right person to look into it
<mzanetti> cyphermox: mhm, ok...
<cyphermox> I'm not really sure what else to do with this :)
<mzanetti> me neither... but lets see
<cyphermox> so, the reproducer should help testing a possible fix; the first line is the flags from QNetworkConfigurationManager, then whether QNetworkAccessManager thinks it's online
<cyphermox> some of it is obviously wrong when you start the program while disconnected, and then connect
<mhall119> bah, I can't adb into my phone anymore on r234!
<mhall119> sergiusens: ogra_: halp!
<mhall119> adb devices doesn't show my phone
<mhall119> developer mode is enabled
<mhall119> QtCreator says it's disconnected too, even though it's plugged in
<mhall119> ok, ignore the mild panic, it works after rebooting the phone, so I just crashed something
<popey> heh
<sergiusens> mhall119: popey ogra_ I think there's an adb issue; I saw that too this morning and discarded it like you just did ;-)
<sergiusens> I solved it by disabling/enabling dev mode from the ui
<popey> i never use adb
<popey> well, i probably do under the covers with qtc I guess
<sergiusens> popey: you always use it, you just don't know it ;-)
<popey> hehe
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-18
<cwayne> jdstrand: ping
<jdstrand> cwayne: yeah, I saw something weird and am trying to figure out what it is. I may want to do an upload to fix it
<jdstrand> cwayne: sorry, I should have mentioned that sooner
<Jack_> Anyone There
<nhaines> I can't remember now... is there a way to switch channels (from devel to devel-proposed, for instance) on the device itself via CLI?
<popey> nhaines: system-image-cli can do that
<nhaines> popey: thanks.  I'm trying to decide whether to run devel or ubuntu-rtm/14.09 on my Nexus 5.
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: I was just pondering what channel of Ubuntu to run on my N5.  :)
<popey> nhaines: I'd ask dobey what he runs on his
<nhaines> popey: sounds good.  rtm seems fine but has no scopes and no promotion yet.  I was running devel-proposed but since I'm going to reflash anyway, may as well get a second opinion.  :)
<nhaines> dobey: what's the best channel to be running on a N5?
<asac> i had my n4 on devel-proposed ringing some form of alarm without a notification that i could use to it off and i had to power it off to get rid of it. is there a bug open for that?
<nhaines> Sounds like a timesaver.  Think of all the time looking for the snooze button you won't waste.
<ogra_> asac, iirc we had that before but it was fixed ... cant remember any bug number though ... perhaps popey or davmor2 can
<asac> nhaines: lol. well, it didnt stop ringing :). was not very effective while i was fighting it mentally hoping for it to stop :P
<nhaines> asac: it definitely got your attention though.  :)
<asac> hehe
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Respect Day! :-D
<popey> asac: sounds like the one where the notification is behind stuff, and if you stab repeatedly where the notification would be, it does dismiss it
<asac> popey: really? a phantom bubble? nice :). will try next time
<asac> popey: do you know the bug id?
<popey> asac: lemme try and find it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: in case you want to give the rtm silo a whirl, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-006 is ready and I estimate getting the (general) testing done today, after which it'll go to QA.
<tsdgeos> cool
<lool> folks, is there a workaroudn for flashing without --wipe failing on mako?
<lool> adb push tells me there isn't enough free space in recovery
<ogra_> check /cache/recovery and clean it if needed
<lool> there seemed to be only device bits there
<lool> I'll try again
<davmor2> lool: you can open the mako tarball grab the recovery bit and flash that bit with fastboot and definitely have a clean recovery and then flash with u-d-f
<lool> /dev/disk/by-partlabel/cache    552M  9,8M  542M   2% /android/cache
<lool> we'll see how that goes, but all files seemed to be relevant
<nhaines> Ooh, I found a bug in the welcome wizard.
<nhaines> On the "Set lock security", if I open the dropdown for "PIN code", but tap on the entry field for the entry, it goes all pear-shaped.
<nhaines> The dropdown doesn't close.
<Wellark> mpt: correct. it should be non-editable
<mpt> Wellark, I was confused by the toolkit: it looks editable but it isn’t (reported bug 1370571)
<ubot5> bug 1370571 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Read-only text field doesn't look read-only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370571
<Wellark> mpt: ok. does not come as a total surprise :)
<Wellark> mpt: quick workaround would be to change the text field to a label
<mpt> Wellark, I think that would be a net improvement, even though it would mean the number was uncopyable for now
<mpt> (As it is, copying the number is pretty fiddly to do anyway)
<lool> I'm getting this on apt-get update on mako / 14.09-proposed:
<lool> W: Impossible de récupérer http://derived.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu-rtm/dists/14.09-security/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<lool> looks like sources.list is broken
<lool> or the archive
<nik90> ogra_: is --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 the correct channel for rtm stable
<ogra_> yup
<nik90> cool thnx
<Chipaca> mpt: could you (and if not you, who) give any additional input on bug 1371081 please?
<ubot5> bug 1371081 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "if "when locked, allow [...] notifications" is disabled, notifications should not be shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371081
<mpt> Chipaca, done
<Chipaca> mpt: thanks
<Chipaca> Saviq: are you still on vacation?
<cwayne> jdstrand: hey so i was seeing the precompiled cache in /custom being different from what ended up in /var/cache/apparmor, is that the weirdness you were seeing?
<jdstrand> different how?
<cwayne> jdstrand: i don't know, diff just said the binaries differed
<cwayne> so it seems like theyre not being copied over on first boot
<cwayne> if i remove the ones from /var and then reboot they *are* copied over
<cwayne> so im wondering if start on starting apparmor wasn't early enough?
<cwayne> and the first boot still took forever, so it was definitely still compiling them instead of copying over
<jdstrand> do you cwayne that is probably the -u of cp kicking in
<jdstrand> mey
<jdstrand> that is probably the -u of cp kicking in
<cwayne> jdstrand: but the destination file should be missing at that point
<jdstrand> cwayne: not if the image had booted
<cwayne> jdstrand: but it hadn't, this was on first boot
<jdstrand> was this a fresh wipe or was there still stuff in /var/lib/apparmor
<cwayne> jdstrand: fresh wipe
<jdstrand> what is the output of 'stat /var/cache/apparmor/*' and 'stat /custom/cache/*'
<jdstrand> (and no, this isn't the weirdness)
<jdstrand> also, define 'forever'
<cwayne> jdstrand: like a minute or so, long enough to tell it was compiling :)
<jdstrand> 2 minutes, 10 minutes, ...
<jdstrand> I see
<cwayne> jdstrand: let me do a fresh wipe again, and ill get you the output of those stat calls
<jdstrand> I feel like maybe the upstart job is short-circuiting
<om26er> jdstrand, Hi! I believe you work on trust-stored-skeleton ?
<jdstrand> om26er: I did not
<asac> om26er: tvoss is the owner afaik
<tvoss> om26er, yup, how can I help?
<om26er> tvoss, Hi! during image testing I have found the camera-app to not start sometimes, at that time there is this crash bug 1371071
<ubot5> bug 1371071 in trust-store (Ubuntu) "trust-stored-skeleton crashed with SIGSEGV in MirPromptSession::MirPromptSession()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371071
<om26er> jdstrand, ok, I found the owner :)
<om26er> asac, thanks
<mailyaseen> popey : hi
<tvoss> om26er, known, duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trust-store/+bug/1370444
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370444 in trust-store (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/trust-stored-skeleton:11:MirPromptSession::MirPromptSession:MirConnection::create_prompt_session:mir_connection_create_prompt_session_sync:core::trust::mir::ConnectionVirtualTable::create_prompt_session_sync:core::trust::mir::Agent::authenticate_request_with_parameters" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tvoss> om26er, however, the camera should still start
<om26er> tvoss, the camera process did start but the UI was stuck at launching
<Wellark> Mirv, mzanetti: do you guys know if anyone has experience in doing QML offscreen rendering?
<mzanetti> Wellark: what you want to do?
<Wellark> Mirv: kaitsu from nomovok had back in the day when Scenegraph was still called Lighthouse :)
<Wellark> mzanetti: I need to do a quick PoC on how to bring unity8 indicators to unity7
<Wellark> basically the idea is to render the indicators offscreen to a GL buffer
<Wellark> and then have unity7 show the buffer and relay the mouse events
<Wellark> it's totally doable
<Wellark> I've seen it done before
<mzanetti> hmm... greyback maybe
<Wellark> just wondering if anyone would have any prior experience on actually doing it
<Wellark> so that I don't have to figure out the shape of the wheel from zero'
<tvoss> om26er, okay, probably best to file against camera
<popey> mailyaseen: yo
<Wellark> greyback: my man? --^ :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: aren't you working on the SIM pin stuff any more?
<Wellark> mzanetti: sure. I am
<Wellark> mzanetti: this is my hobby
<Wellark> just wanted to ask
<Wellark> some preparations for the client sprint
<Wellark> mzanetti: I'm working on this on my spare time
<mailyaseen> popey: wat is the password, for exploring root files in file manager..
<popey> mailyaseen: whatever you set it to in system settings
<mzanetti> Wellark: yeah, try greyback... He's done the most with the rendering stuff
<om26er> tvoss, will do.
<mailyaseen> popey : i tried, ubuntu and phablet... but are not working
<popey> mailyaseen: the pin unlock code
<popey> mailyaseen: is this in the emulator? if so, try 0000
<mailyaseen> popey : okay.. Thank you
<tvoss> om26er, thanks
<Wellark> popey: the password is the "passcode" you set in the startup wizard
<Wellark> pin unlock code is for the SIM
<Wellark> alhtough I don't know if it's already "fixed" everywhere
<popey> Wellark:uh
<popey> we dont have SIM unlock codes here ☻
<Wellark> popey: you might not have
<popey> and yeah, okay, passcode / pin / potato / potato
<Wellark> but the civilized world does :)
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<Wellark> popey: there is a long bug thread about this
<popey> indeed
<Wellark> where we actual Europeans tried to convince the UK minded designers that it's a _bad_ idea to call the device passcode "PIN" :)
<popey> Wellark: I'm not the one asking, mailyaseen is
<popey> I agreed.
<popey> Preaching to the converted here ☻
<Wellark> popey: btw, will UK change it's name to "Almost United Kingdoms" if Scotland goes on with the madness and breaks off ?
<popey> haha
<Wellark> don't those people realize what economical and geo political suicide that is...
<popey> seems a very close vote
<popey> 51/49 by most reckonings
<Wellark> same goes for the rest of the UK, btw
<Wellark> with the talks of breaking off from the EU
 * popey sets up the Glorious Nation of Popey
<Wellark> good luck herding those sheeps after that
<Wellark> as it's about the only viable living the people in the UK can do after breaking off EU
<Wellark> back to the dark ages1
<Wellark> ok, maybe my world politics trolling limit is now reached for today
<mailyaseen> popey : its password is same as pincode used to unlock the mobile/screen.. :)
<Wellark> popey: let's continue in Washington over a barrel of bear :)
<pindonga> fg
<Wellark> mailyaseen: yes.
<popey> ☻
<Chipaca> mpt: do you know if there is design as to what to do if the popup is suppressed?
<Wellark> mailyaseen: it's the same you have to enter each time you want to unlock the greeter
<Wellark> Chipaca: which popup?
<mailyaseen> Weelark : correct.. :) i am able to explore to the root
<mailyaseen> Wellark / popey : where can i located the files which i had stored in android?
<popey> no idea, I dont use android
 * Wellark feels very concerned that we have a user unix password set as four digits
 * Wellark wonders what is the size of the dictinary that would contain all of the precomputed hashes..
<Wellark> mailyaseen: I'm not 100% sure
<Wellark> but look under /userdata/
<Wellark> if I remember correctly the android files are under
<mailyaseen> Wellark : let me check out.. :)
<Wellark> /userdata/0/
<Wellark> or /userdata/0/0
<Wellark> or something like that
<Chipaca> mpt: ah, just seen your response. responding.
<Wellark> mailyaseen: if you can't find them
<Wellark> mailyaseen: but you remember you had a file "foo bar something maybe.pdf"
<Wellark> you can do
<Wellark> cd /
<Wellark> find . |grep -i omething
<Wellark> if you just remember at least part of the name
<Chipaca> MacSlow: mpt: there
<Wellark> Chipaca: btw, was it you who was interested in knowing when the connectivity networking API is ready?
<Chipaca> Wellark: yes
<kenvandine> renatu, i fixed the translation bug you found, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/lp1368770/+merge/235082
<Chipaca> Wellark: not sure if we can switch to it at this point, but certainly want to know when we can :)
<cwayne> jdstrand: https://pastebin.canonical.com/117171/ is /custom/cache and https://pastebin.canonical.com/117173/ is /var/cache
<Wellark> Chipaca: sure
<Wellark> Chipaca: what's your target language?
<Chipaca> Wellark: go
<Wellark> ok.
<Wellark> Chipaca: sorry, no straight api for you
<Wellark> Chipaca: but
<Chipaca> Wellark: dbus?
<Chipaca> a dbus api would make me happy
 * Chipaca rhymes
<Wellark> Chipaca: here you go: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/connectivity-api/trunk.14.10/view/head:/doc/dbus/connectivity-api.txt
<Wellark> for Qt I would have been able to give you this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/cplusplus/connectivity-api/
<Wellark> and QML: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity.NetworkingStatus/
<Chipaca> Wellark: no worries. So I just watch changes to those properties?
<Wellark> Chipaca: yes.
<Chipaca> Wellark: ok
<Chipaca> Wellark: thanks
<Wellark> standard fdo.Properties
<Chipaca> yup
<Wellark> Chipaca: I tried to keep it simple :)
<Chipaca> Wellark: does it detect captive portals and report that as being offline(ish)?
<Wellark> Chipaca: not yet.
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> Wellark: when?
<Wellark> Chipaca: captive portal detection is not enabled in NM
<Chipaca> heh. it doesn't work if you do enable it :)
<Wellark> Chipaca: we just need to make a decision in Washington
<Wellark> or if for some reason we decide not to enable it in NM
<jdstrand> cwayne: I think we need more debugging in the custom upstart job
<Wellark> I can add the logic to the connectivity-service straight
<Chipaca> Wellark: ok. i'll plan to switch post-washington then.
<Wellark> Chipaca: but the idea is that the status will stay at "connecting" as long as the captive portal is blocking traffic
<Chipaca> Wellark: that wfm.
<Wellark> same would also be true if the there is a policy that all traffic must go trhough a VPN
<Wellark> status would stay as "connecting" as long as the VPN is not up
<Wellark> which might also require a captive portal login first
<MacSlow> mpt, regarding LP: #1371081 I assume you'll hook up with Esti and James Mulholland to coordinate the final Design-guideline for a solution?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371081 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "if “when locked, allow [...] notifications” is disabled, notifications should not be shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371081
<mpt> MacSlow, I just have
<MacSlow> mpt, sweet!
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/lp1368770/+merge/235082
<asac> barry: do we have a bug for the odd progress bar behaviour on updates?
<asac> barry: like i sometimes see it working, but in most cases the whole flow feels buggy
<kenvandine> asac, for app updates or system?
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure thing :)
<asac> kenvandine: system updates ... if there is a difference
<kenvandine> there is
<asac> kenvandine: like you go there, you see no progress bar movement
<kenvandine> we've fixed a number of bugs in that area in the past weeks
<asac> and suddenly you get asked for install&reboot
<tedg> mpt, So now I'm more confused, I thought that "Messages on Welcome Screen" was controlling notifications: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
<asac> kenvandine: do we have a master bug or something?
<kenvandine> asac, i think that happens when the update is already downloaded
<asac> kenvandine: right. the overall userflow is kind of buggy
<kenvandine> if it has to download still, i think the progress bar works
<asac> buggy experience
<asac> not really buggy i think
<tedg> mpt, How's that one work with the "Phone Locking" settings?
<asac> kenvandine: right. i felt if the download is super small this happens
<kenvandine> so if it's already downloaded, we just shouldn't show the bar
<kenvandine> asac, do you have auto download enabled?
<kenvandine> which is default
<mandel> Elleo, can you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/qml-metadata and let me know if it makes sense  (for the qml only)
<asac> but you are probably right taht the user flow is odd when it already is downloaded... wonder why it takes so much time then
<dobey> nhaines: i'm running devel-proposed right now
<asac> kenvandine: yes of course
<kenvandine> right
<asac> kenvandine: do we have a bug?
<asac> i want to put that onto the tracking radar :P
<kenvandine> i don't think we have one for that specifically
<kenvandine> please file one
<mandel> Elleo, is so that you can set the title in the downloads from the browser (that will be used in the indicator) and a flag that allows to hide the downloads from it
<asac> kenvandine: against what?
<kenvandine> ubuntu-system-settings
<Wellark> Chipaca: btw, I want to talk with you
<Wellark> when you have a moment
<Wellark> I need some info on Go
<kenvandine> asac, so you see the system update available, and you see the progress bar briefly
<kenvandine> then you get the dialog right?
<mpt> asac, bug 1311365 and bug 1312587
<ubot5> bug 1311365 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Double progress when updating system" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311365
<ubot5> bug 1312587 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Update downloading incorrectly presented as "Installing"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312587
<Wellark> Chipaca: but I'm stuck in meetings for the next two hours
<Wellark> Chipaca: just ping me when you have a moment, thanks!
<Chipaca> Wellark: good :) i'm off to a meeting in 4', and then school run
<Wellark> Chipaca: ok.
<Wellark> we can talk tomorrow, too
<Wellark> as long as it happens before Washington :)
<Wellark> Chipaca: I have something that might interest you and the rest of Go writers
<Chipaca> Wellark: ah, you're a couple of hours ahead of me
<kenvandine> mpt, i do not understand bug 1311365
<Chipaca> Wellark: tomorrow morning works for me
<ubot5> bug 1311365 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Double progress when updating system" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311365
<Wellark> I'm UTC+3
<kenvandine> it's all one page...
<mpt> kenvandine, the screenshot is pretty self-explanatory :-)
<greyback> Wellark: hey. I've never tried rendering to an FBO, but I know it's possible. https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qquickwindow.html#setRenderTarget looks to be useful
<kenvandine> mpt, but it's one page :)
<lool> ogra_: do you have the equivalent of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config for krillin?
<lool> no system.img there
<kenvandine> oh, that's kind of old
<lool> I see no mmcblk* in /dev under recovery
<kenvandine> i bet that was fixed in seb128's UI refactoring
<mpt> asac, sorry, I misread your complaint. You’re right, it’s a bug that you get prompted as soon as you arrive on the Updates screen.
<jdstrand> cwayne: perhaps start with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8372336/
<mpt> And it isn’t reported, afaik
<jdstrand> cwayne: (untested)
<asac> mpt: hmm. i think my complain is that you first get to the normal "download" screen, but dont see progress
<asac> then suddenly you get prompted
<asac> and then you sometimes end up in the grey screen
<cwayne> jdstrand: the only problem is i don't know how to get it to run that on the very first boot (which is the only place we're seeing an issue)
<greyback> Wellark: that needs to be called from the render thread, so you need to make a DirectConnection to something like the QQuickWindow::beforeRendering() signal - so that code you write is called on the render thread
<jdstrand> cwayne: when is /custom available? always?
<cwayne> jdstrand: yeah
<greyback> Wellark: for more info on that, see https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-visualcanvas-scenegraph.html#threaded-render-loop
<jdstrand> cwayne: a first start might be 'rm -f /var/cache/apparmor/* && reboot' and see what happens
<Wellark> greyback: thanks!
<mpt> asac, hmm, I don’t know what you mean by “the normal ‘download’ screen”
<Wellark> greyback: the real "tricky" part will be the input events
<greyback> Wellark: input is always harder :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: then paste /home/phablet.debug.out
<jdstrand> /home/phablet/debug.out
<cwayne> jdstrand: i've done that many times and it always works as expected
<cwayne> i.e. diff shows no difference int he files
<Wellark> greyback: but scenegraph was design to allow QtQuick to be embedded to "alien" render systems
<cwayne> it's only on first boot that it is different somehow
<Wellark> back in the day when it was still a research project called Lighthouse
<jdstrand> cwayne: are they different now?
<greyback> Wellark: designed is a strong word for it :) It can be made work. You might want to look into the "RenderControl" - that's a private API (prublic in 5.4) which gives an external library control over Qt rendering
<asac> mpt: if i am in system settings. and i click on updates ... that screen has all the items taht get downloaded stacked and a progress bar
<ogra_> lool, just "mount /system (it is in the recovery fstabl)
<cwayne> jdstrand: i'd just done a fresh flash, so yep
<greyback> Wellark: there's plenty of prior art with integrating QtQuick with other graphics libs. It integrates quite well with VTK for example
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you run this command:
<Elleo> kenvandine: approved :)
<Wellark> greyback: well, Lighthouse was designed for it, maybe the vision got lost during transition to Scenegraph :)
<jdstrand> for i in /custom/cache/apparmor /etc/apparmor.d/cache /var/cache/apparmor ; do echo "= $i =" ; for j in $i/* ; do echo -n "$j: " ; sudo apparmor_parser -B -r $j && echo pass || echo FAIL ; done ; done | grep FAIL
<jdstrand> cwayne: actually drop the '| grep FAIL' off the end and paste the results
<greyback> Wellark: this was a good talk on the topic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfIaTccy6HQ
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx!
<cwayne> jdstrand: i ran it first with the grep fail, does that taint the results at all?
<Elleo> no problem :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: doesn't taint, just doesn't show as much as I'd like to see
<cwayne> jdstrand: when i ran it the second time: https://pastebin.canonical.com/117174/
<jdstrand> ok, so no failures (good)
<johnvt> Good morning, anyone around?
<jdstrand> there might be a click system hook invocation involved
<lool> ogra_: updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config#preview
<jdstrand> cwayne: yes, I bet it is click-system-hooks.conf
<jdstrand> start on filesystem
<jdstrand> task
<jdstrand> exec /usr/bin/click hook run-system
<johnvt> I'm trying to do an offline install of Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS but the only ISO I can find for it requires internet
<lool> hmm device doesn't boot anymore
<lool> laala
<jdstrand> cwayne: apparmor start before lightdm, not start on filesystem
<ogra_> lool, misses a mkdir for mako
<mpt> asac, it has one progress bar for each item that is downloading
<johnvt> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS *without* network access?
<johnvt> Just a quick bare install
<lool> ogra_: does it?
<Wellark> greyback: thanks! the most important thing right now for is that by Washington I need to be able just to demonstrate it's feasible to run unity8 indicators on top of unity7
<ogra_> lool, well, or make both use TARGET=/system
<ogra_> either will work
<lool> ogra_: does mount /system work on mako?
<ogra_> i think so
<lool> gosh I've broken my krillin's boot now
<lool> WTF
<jdstrand> cwayne: so, you should adjust the upstart job to use: start on starting click-system-hooks
<jdstrand> cwayne: instead
<Wellark> greyback: I will share the draft of the whitepaper with you as soon as I have it in decent shape and we can go through the details
<Wellark> I would really appreciate your input on it
<sletta> Wellark / greyback: You might want to know that the lighthouse scene graph has no correlation to the Qt Quick scene graph
<cwayne> jdstrand: ah ok so we just weren't starting early enough
<cwayne> but then i wonder why it worked on subsequent reboots?
<cwayne> or does click-system-hooks only run once?
<jdstrand> cwayne: but we should get rsalveti's input. I'm not very familiar with the early boot (system-image stuff, etc)
<Wellark> sletta: sure, lighthouse was first
<Wellark> they took the name at least :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: on subsequent reboots, the clicks didn't change so there was nothing to redo
<johnvt> Bueller?
<Wellark> sletta: didn't lighthouse became the basis of QPA for Qt5 in the end?
<cwayne> jdstrand: ah, right, so start on starting apparmor was good enough in those cases
<sletta> different lighthouse
<johnvt> Does anyone know if you can install 14.04 without network access?
<jdstrand> cwayne: so the click-apparmor might've run, but nothing changed, so it didn't update the cache. then apparmor comes along later and creates the cache for the files that aren't there
<cwayne> jdstrand: ah, okay
<jdstrand> cwayne: but, I'd like rsalveti's input
<Wellark> sletta: anyway, it's irrelevant for the present, but nice memories from the past :)
<sletta> :)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: so the custom-apparmor-cache job did work on first boot because it started after click-system-hooks. I suggested using 'start on starting click-system-hooks' instead. click-system-hooks uses 'start on filesystem'. do you see any problems?
<Wellark> sletta: I remember walking into a ordinary meeting
<jdstrand> rsalveti: sorry, it didn't work on first boot
<Wellark> and being amazed that everyone walking in through the door were asked straight away to sign an extra NDA
<Wellark> even though we had full access already
<Wellark> it was clear that the news were going to be big
<Wellark> and then we were told that Nokia is acquiring Trolltech
<Wellark> the happiest day of my life
<Wellark> then again.. in a retro spect everything became quite bitter sweet
<sletta> indeed :)
<sletta> I was terrified that day, to be honest..
<sletta> but I grew to like it
<Wellark> sletta: well, I had been working on a team that did tehcnology demoes that utilized Qt for two years before the acqusition
<Wellark> so we were excited
<Wellark> as we had demonstrated the power of Qt multiple times over
<Wellark> it felt natural to us
<Wellark> and felt like the thing of the future and new times of prosperity
<Wellark> bitter sweet...
<Mirv> oh it was this channel, but anyway (just looked at my highlights window)
<barry> kenvandine, asac i've been looking at this too, but mostly in the context of testing si 2.4.  i notice fewer odd things on image #47.  note that the signals si-dbus sends hasn't changed, and the UpdateProgress signal is plumbed straight through from udm (except the initial 0,0 signal)
<asac> yes, i feel it got better
<FunnyLookinHat> Just flashed the latest onto a mako - but I'm not getting any WiFi networks.  Anyone else seeing that?
<asac> but its still not really good end user experience imo
<FunnyLookinHat> asac, can you elaborate?
<barry> asac: the thing that bothers me is that the ui says "installing" when it's really downloading.  it's only *really* installing the update when you click on "reboot and install"
<tedg> mpt, Does the "Messages on Welcome Screen" setting effect the messaging menu? Or just "Notifications and quick settings" one?
<ogra_> i think it only affects the usermetrics (the stuff in the cycle)
<ogra_> (well, it did in the past, not sure how it changed since i last tried it)
<nik90> charles: ping (request)
<charles> nik90, pong (response)
<nik90> charles: hey would it be possible to take a screenshot of the alarm notification in https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1370594-refresh-notifications-to-match-design/+merge/235025
<nik90> charles: i reflashed my phone and don't have the packages anymore
<charles> nik90, sure, one minute
<nik90> thnx
<charles> nik90, http://i.imgur.com/FkKZvQP.jpg
<nik90> charles: thnx a lot :)
<mailyaseen> popey : can i have move installed apps from apps section to a new section..?
<mailyaseen> popey : i want to keep important apps like phone, msg, calls and couple of more in one section and others in another section..
<dobey> mailyaseen: no, but there are 6 apps pinned to the top, including phone, messaging, and contacts
<dobey> mailyaseen: you can also pin apps to the launcher (that opens swiping in slightly from the left edge)
<mailyaseen> popry : ohh okay: Thanks...
<mailyaseen> popey : Thank you
<mailyaseen> popey : any future plans of double tap to wake feature
<popey> mailyaseen: not that I'm aware of
<mailyaseen> popey : ohh okay
<dobey> mzanetti: can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/purchase-unprogress/+merge/234747 please?
<mzanetti> dobey: ack
<mzanetti> alecu: do you think I need to test this again or are we ok if I only do a code review? ^
<alecu> mzanetti: code review is fine, thanks
<mzanetti> alecu: ack
<charles> davmor2, ping
<charles> davmor2, I'm not able to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1364088, could you retest and see if the problem is still showing up for you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1364088 in Indicator Date and Time "When the alarm ringing length is set to 10 minutes in clock app, it rings for 11 minutes." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jgdx> mpt, pings
<davmor2> charles: will do in a bit
<charles> davmor2, thanks
<cwayne> rsalveti: so the custom-apparmor-cache job didnt work on first boot because it started after click-system-hooks. jdstrand suggested using 'start on starting click-system-hooks' instead. click-system-hooks uses 'start on filesystem'. do you see any problems?
<rsalveti> cwayne: nops
<rsalveti> go for it
<rsalveti> jdstrand: looks fine :-)
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<cwayne> thanks rsalveti jdstrand :)  i'll get a branch up and in a silo soon as i'm back from lunch :D
<lool> cwayne: hey!
<nik90> tvoss: Silo ubuntu-rtm 013, works as expected on RTM Image #43.
<tvoss> nik90, thank you
<tvoss> nik90, device?
<nik90> tvoss: mako
<tvoss> nik90, thank you
<nik90> np
<davmor2> charles, nik90: alarm triggered at 17:00, I'll keep an eye on it
<davmor2> charles, nik90: looks fixed here now \o/
<cwayne> lool: heya
<lool> cwayne: looking at landing the espoo/here rtm silo; do you have an updated tarball ready? can we publish it now?
<lool> davmor2: is the silo granted by QA now?
<davmor2> lool: we were just dicussing it on the landing meeting I can flick the granted switch
<lool> ok
<lool> davmor2: what we have in rtm image today is basically broken; this gets us at least a stable baseline that we can fix
<lool> with a manageable list of issues
<cwayne> lool: it's in 14.09-proposed-customized, we'd need qa signonff before we can move it to 14.09-proposed
<lool> cwayne: are there other changes than my update between the two?
<cwayne> lool: yes, there's also pre-compiled apparmor cache, but it doesnt work atm (but a fix is being prepared)
<mpt> asac, I reported the bug I thought you were talking about as bug 1371157, but I still don’t know what you actually were talking about :-)
<ubot5> bug 1371157 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Restart prompt interrupts immediately when visiting "Updates"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371157
<popey> woah, i have an accurate location in osmtouch!
<popey> well, fairly accurate. it thinks I'm standing on a railway line
<popey> NO CARRIER....
<lool> davmor2: (see above from cwayne_
<davmor2> cwayne: where this tarball and did you let QA know it needed  testing?
<cwayne> davmor2: not yet as I was going to try and get more fixes in first
<cwayne> davmor2: but it's at 14.09-proposed-customized
<davmor2> cwayne: ah right okay
<davmor2> lool: in that case I'll do a quick reflash and double check that nothing regresses with the silo installed and then we can go ahead and land that, does that sound like a plan?
<lool> davmor2: not sure what you're proposing, but yeah whatever
<davmor2> lool: just keep your eye on the silo :)
<lool> davmor2: how do you mean?
<cwayne> jdstrand: hows this: https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/start-apparmor-cache-earlier/+merge/235171
<asac> mpt: i think pmcgowan filed the "REAL" one now :)
<asac> (about install progress bar experience)
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> can i install ubuntu-touch on nexus 7 2013 LTE ?
<jdstrand> cwayne: looks good :)
<cwayne> jdstrand: cool :) i even made sure to make a new tarball with newer clicks so that the click-hooks would actually be running too
<kibibyte> can i install ubuntu-touch on nexus 7 2013 LTE ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu Touch seems to make stuff unbootable... With my flo device I can only get into fastboot mode, and I can't flash anything using [ fastboot flash ]...
<kibibyte> SonikkuAmerica, do you have nexus 7 3g ?
<kibibyte> 2013
<SonikkuAmerica> This is flo, which means Wi-Fi only (which is the base for tablet development)
<kibibyte> SonikkuAmerica, i have 33 can i install utouch on this ?
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm not sure.
<kibibyte> 3g
<kibibyte> ill try , whoi cares
<kibibyte> hm i have custom recoevery already
<kibibyte> can i use twrp recovery for installing utouch ?
<SonikkuAmerica> If you use ubuntu-device-flash it will install a modded CWM
<kibibyte> not good
<kibibyte> normally i just needed .zip file with image and it works
<Wellark> Chipaca: how about that quick hangout?
<Wellark> or did you already leave?
<Chipaca> Wellark: i'm on my way out
<Wellark> Chipaca: ack
<Wellark> Chipaca: have a great evening then! :)
<Chipaca> Wellark: you too!
<dobey> !devices | kibibyte
<ubot5> kibibyte: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> kibibyte: "deb" has images built on the alternate community system-image server
<kibibyte> dobey, yeah this one  http://system-image.tasemnice.eu
<SonikkuAmerica> Stupid remote: flash write failures....
<dobey> yes
<kibibyte> dobey, but i already have twrp recovery and cyanogenmod , I dont want another recovery
<kibibyte> just want to backupo cyanogenmod and install utouch from twrp
<kibibyte> is it possible
<kibibyte> ?
<dobey> kibibyte: i don't know. i think you're on your own for that
<kibibyte> dobey, on http://system-image.tasemnice.eu theres no images to dwonload i see only some .tz files
<dobey> kibibyte: uh, there are images there. there may not be the sideloaded zip file you're wanting, but it has images that are installable with ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> kibibyte: if you want to do it the hard way, like i said, i think you're on your own
<kibibyte> dobey, is there any way to download it somehow
<dobey> wget?
<dobey> i'm not quite sure how the multiboot app works (if it installs a different recovery or what), but it might work too
<ogra_> the deb port is maintained by the same person that maintains/wrote multirom
<ogra_> so i guess it will just work fine
<SonikkuAmerica> So I was able to load TWRP from the command line, but it couldn't mount anything... :(
<dobey> ogra_: yes it will work. i meant with regards to the recovery image though
<ogra_> ah, yeah. no idea about thaat
<pmcgowan> charles, do you work on BT indicator?
<pmcgowan> have a bug I need to assign
<charles> pmcgowan, cyphermox and I have both done work on it lately, feel free to assign it to me
<pmcgowan> charles, thanks
<charles> pmcgowan, url?
<davmor2> charles: aka sucker for punishment ;)
<charles> if it's deep into the guts of BT, I'll probably get cyphermox for help, he's better at that than I am
<charles> "help"
<pmcgowan> it seems more UI type bug
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: the disconnect one for some speakers?
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, no this is the indicator not restoring itself when BT turned back on
<cyphermox> oh wait
<cyphermox> indicator, I see ;)
<pmcgowan> it shows up but its empty
<cyphermox> I haven
<cyphermox> haven't ever touched the indicator
<charles> cyphermox, I'm thinking of the good BT work you did for ubuntu-system-settings
<charles> cyphermox, you're the go-to BT guy
<charles> but I agree with pmcgowan, this sounds more like an issue with the indicator itself
<MisuMihai> hello , how do i ask questions here ?
<genii> MisuMihai: You just state the problem or question as clearly as you can to everyone, and then wait
<MisuMihai> Ok, i'm trying to instal ubuntu touch on a chinese tablet, will it work ?
<genii> MisuMihai: Odds are probably not. But you could check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices and see if it's already on the list
<mhall119> hey, the new emulator image is asking me for a passphrase, who knows what that is?
<mhall119> sergiusens: ogra_ ^^ ?
<mhall119> and why does the emulator image default to having a passphrase anyway?
<mhall119> hmmm, seems I need a password on my own device now too...
<mhall119> popey: do you know what the password is for devices now?
<mhall119> 'phablet' no longer works
<mhall119> zbenjamin: bzoltan: Filed a bug for this one too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1371286
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371286 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Running scope twice fails due to existing install" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> sorry, that's not password related, it's scope running ^^
<mhall119> too many IRC windows
<zbenjamin> mhall119: how did you stop the scope? From qtc? or removed the cable?
<mhall119> zbenjamin: I don't remember now, I ran it last night and tried again today
<zbenjamin> mhall119: pulling the cable while its still open will result in that problem
<zbenjamin> mhall119: sadly i do not get the SIGHUP signal then the cable is pulled
<zbenjamin> mhall119: i guess the shell is just killed if that happens
<mhall119> I very likely did that
<mhall119> zbenjamin: unfortunately the phablet user's password has changed and "adb shell" now logs me is a that user, so I can't currently uninstall my stope
<mhall119> scope
<zbenjamin> mhall119: you can uninstall it as a user, with pkcon but i don't have the command at hand now
<cwayne> mhall119: phablet user's password is the passcode/passphrase to unlock
<mhall119> cwayne: any idea what that user password might be?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: it did not change, you had to set the password or code yourself on the phone
<zbenjamin> mhall119: only on the emulator it would be 0000
<mhall119> zbenjamin: I'll try that on the emulator, I didn't change my password on my phone though
<mhall119> ah, it set to my pin now
<mhall119> thanks zbenjamin
<zbenjamin> mhall119: np
<mhall119> zbenjamin: this whole "you can't run something from the SDK if it's already installed" limitation is going to be frustrating to developers, is there an alternative?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: well the alternative is breaking already installed apps
<zbenjamin> mhall119: we probably could add a "force install" checkbox somewhere
<mhall119> zbenjamin: would it be possible to just prefix the appid with "test." anywhere it's used?
<zbenjamin> mhall119: thats no solution, then you end up with 10 apps installed each with a prefix   test.test.test.test.test.test.test.myappid
<mhall119> more like test.com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.appname
<mhall119> but now that I think about it, there's probably too many places that needs to be done to reliably do it with a script
<zbenjamin> mhall119: i don't really like the prefix idea, i thought about that too before. But i don't know that the appid is already used before the click package is on the phone. That means i would have to unpack it, fix the file, and then click build it again
<zbenjamin> time to catch some sleep
 * zbenjamin --> out
<cwayne> jdstrand: ping
<jdstrand> cwayne: hey
<cwayne> jdstrand: hey, so i was trying out a custom tarball with the core apps included, and i'm seeing a bunch of apparmor denials
<cwayne> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8375131/
<jdstrand> cwayne: it looks like CLICK_DIR is not properly set in the profile
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you paste 'cat /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.1056'
<cwayne> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8375162/
<jdstrand> @{CLICK_DIR}="/usr/share/click/preinstalled"
<jdstrand> click isn't giving click-apparmor the right directory it seems
<jdstrand> let me check something
<cwayne> jdstrand: hm, how can we get that properly set?
<cwayne> i bet it's getting confused as the clicks are likely the same version..
<jdstrand> cwayne: I'm guessing the versions of the apps exist in both /usr/share and custom
<jdstrand> right
<cwayne> yeah
<jdstrand> right, so, click-apparmor is just resolving symlinks in /var/lib/apparmor/clicks
<jdstrand> so there isn't anything more it can do
<jdstrand> click is probably preferring the preinstalled directory over /custom
<jdstrand> you'd want to either talk to cjwatson about that or simply adjust your scripts to remove things from /custom that are already in preinstalled
<cwayne> jdstrand: right, but we're trying to move the stuff from /usr/share/click/preinstalled into /custom :)
<cwayne> i'll poke cjwatson tomorrow, perhaps it's as simple as having click preferring /custom (which i would have assumed it did tbh)
<darthanubis> anyone running touch on a nexus2013wifi tablet?
<popey> darthanubis: yes
<doneill> ubuntu touch on a cheap allwinner tablet, yey.
<popey> doneill: you ported it?
<doneill> not yet :(
<doneill> but i do have debian running on it already
<doneill> although that has nothing to do with it
<doneill> running repo, which seems to take ~17 years to complete.
<tvoss> hmmm, who can help me bootstrapping a .pot file?
<nhaines> dobey: thanks!
<tvoss> popey, ping
<popey> tvoss: hello
<tvoss> popey, unping :)
<nhaines> Well that was easy.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-19
<elopio> tvoss: ping. Any chance you are still around?
<elopio> ping barry.
<elopio> I'm testing the silo for system updates.
<elopio> I'm wondering how much time do I have to wait on system settings until the message about a new update appears.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> pitti`, dpm: where do we store the list of packages which get into the touch language packs?
<dpm> dholbach, I'm not sure. pitti` might be able to tell you best. I think it's langpack-o-matic which generates the list
<dholbach> I was just wondering how to check if a certain package is on there... tvoss: you were after location-service, right?
<tvoss> dholbach, yup
<tvoss> dpm, do you know how mo file installation works with a debian package?
<dpm> tvoss, I think the important thing is that the build system takes care of the installation, then the packaging should just invoke the installation rules. seb128 or pitti`can give you better guidance. Which project is it you're looking to package?
<tvoss> dpm, okay
<K1773R> how can i resize the root partition which is mounted with loop0?
<vitimiti> hi
<Mirv> dholbach: could you glance whether you can 'ack' unity8 debian/* changes https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_8.00+14.10.20140918.3-0ubuntu1.diff ? basically dependency bupms + using the new unity-schemas package
<dholbach> Mirv, looks like "${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/plugins/Unity/Launcher/backend" is being dropped - is that intentional?
<Mirv> dholbach: mzanetti can answer to that (based on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rework-launcher-backend/+merge/232921), although strictly speaking those makefile changes are provided only as auxiliary files to evaluate whether the debian/* changes were correct
<dholbach> Mirv, what I usually do is run debdiff on the resulting .deb packages
<dholbach> that way I know which files were dropped or moved around between versions
<dholbach> I normally do this when sponsoring just to make sure that no file is forgotten or dropped by accident
<dholbach> in general the changes look fine, but it'd be good if mzanetti could give his go-ahead on the above
<mzanetti> dholbach: hi
<mzanetti> what's the issue?
<dholbach> mzanetti, I was asked to review the packaging diff and "${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/plugins/Unity/Launcher/backend" was being dropped in there, which (without content or having read the entire diff) didn't immediately make sense to me - I just wanted to check if that's all right and intended
<Mirv> dholbach: yeah. ci train process is a bit of a hybrid - uploads are decided almost entirely by upstream, but the debian/* change need an ack, kind of like sponsoring, as a middle ground solution to there being some control to what upstreams release
<dholbach> Mirv, also libunity-api-dev (>= 7.90) is not in the archive yet
<dholbach> sure
<mzanetti> DanChapman: yeah, that's fine. the backend has been split into multiple parts, so that folder didn't make much sense any more
<mzanetti> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> so if mzanetti can confirm that that was intentional, I'm +1
<mzanetti> (sorry DanChapman)
<Mirv> dholbach: that's part of the same landing https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007/+packages
<dholbach> all right, go ahead then
<dholbach> excellent
<Mirv> dholbach: thanks!
<DanChapman> mzanetti: :-)
<nhaines> mzanetti: was just reading about the upcoming launcher setting apocalypse.  I like what happens on the other side.  :)
<mzanetti> nhaines: :)
<JamesTait> Yo ho ho, 'n' shiver me timbers! 'appy Friday 'n' 'appy Talk Like a Pirate Day!  Yaaarrr! :-D
<tsdgeos> pitti`: how often do language-pack-touch get regenerated?
<tsdgeos> or anyone else :D
<davmor2> tsdgeos: fairly often at the moment I think
<tsdgeos> davmor2: last one is from 9-9
<tsdgeos> wouldn't say it's "faily often"
<tsdgeos> i see strings not translated that are indeed translated
<tsdgeos> and makes the whole experience weird
<asac> seb128: you remember those black icons you showed me a couple days ago?:
<asac> seb128: was that in gallery
<asac> ?
<asac> or was that someone else?
<seb128> asac, it was in any sdk application, including unity8
<asac> really
<seb128> it fixes itself after a toolkit --reinstall, I wonder if the icon cache was missing or something
<asac> seb128: we have that on gallery only now on krillin
<asac> hmm. odd
<asac> really looks the same, but is just gallery
<asac> sil2100: ^
<asac> not sure if the --reinstall is here too, but he had black boxes for icons in the dialer iirc
<asac> guess most likely a red herring and unrelated/different
<sil2100> bzoltan: ^
<sil2100> (just in case it's related)
<sil2100> But I doubt it
<ogra_> unless reinstalling makes a difference to install :)
<cjwatson> cwayne: click already prefers things in /custom over things in /usr/share/click/preinstalled
<cjwatson> cwayne: I suspect maybe you just haven't registered things properly in the custom database
<seb128> bah, my krillin is on a ubuntu-logo-spinning-for-ever since monday, does anyone know how to debug such issues?
<seb128> unity8 start/starting
<seb128> I guess unity8 fails to properly start
<ogra_> seb128, disk full ?
<seb128> ogra_, I doubt it, what partition would that be?
<ogra_> home
<seb128> /dev/mmcblk0p7                               4.1G  360M  3.5G  10% /home
<ogra_> writable space is all shared
<ogra_> looks fine
<seb128> oh
<seb128> OH
<seb128> file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/wizard/qml/main.qml: File not found
<seb128> I guess it's trying to run the wizard and failing
 * seb128 touch .config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<seb128> yeah, working phone!
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> worth a bug against the wizard i guess :)
<seb128> ogra_, thanks for trying to help me with it ;-)
<ogra_> heh
<seb128> yeah, if the wizard fails to start it shouldn't block the boot
<cwayne> cjwatson: i have everything unpacked to /custom/click, shouldnt the hooks do the rest?
<cjwatson> cwayne: you can't just unpack it by hand - didn't I give a sample command for this a while back?
<cjwatson> cwayne: what commands are you using right now?
<cwayne> cjwatson: wasn't it just click install --root=/custom/click --all-users --force-missing-framework whatever.click?
<cjwatson> cwayne: ah, that should be enough
<cwayne> it seems odd that I could be doing it wrong when every other app + all the scopes work as expected...
<cjwatson> cwayne: so tell me how to reproduce this (preferably in an emulator)
<cjwatson> (I only have one device at the moment and it's dual-booting)
<cwayne> cjwatson: hm, not sure if we can manually apply a custom tarball in an emulator.. let me get the propsed-customization bits set up on jenkins so we can just flash that channel
<cwayne> which will have the added benefit of testing sergiusens' theory about the version.tar.xz
<cjwatson> remind me, does anything in ubuntu-rtm/14.09 care about parted?  because the version there is broken for non-512-sector disks
<cwayne> not sure tbh
<cjwatson> cwayne: actually if you have the custom tarball somewhere I can wget, that might be helpful too
<cwayne> cjwatson: sure, let me put it on chinstrap
<cjwatson> just to see if there is any obvious wrongness there
<cjwatson> cwayne: also, is this going wrong on a freshly bootstrapped system, or on a flash-upgrade?
<cwayne> cjwatson: freshly bootstrapped then installing the custom tar manually
<cjwatson> I mean obviously it should work either way but if it breaks on bootstrapping then that lets me rule out some possibilities
<cjwatson> cwayne: ok, so you booted the system in between those two steps?
<cwayne> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> right, so hooks would have run then with the /usr/share/click/preinstalled versions being topmost
<cwayne> cjwatson: so if it were done all at once, then /custom/click would be properly preferred?
<cjwatson> cwayne: yes
<cjwatson> cwayne: oh, I think I see
<cjwatson>                                 if (get_version (package) == version)
<cjwatson>                                         done = true;
<cjwatson> cwayne: while a reproduction environment still wouldn't hurt, please file a click bug as I think I understand the cause now
<cwayne> cjwatson: ack, a tarball's here: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~cwayne/custom.tar.xz
<cjwatson> ta
<cwayne> cjwatson: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1371574
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371574 in click (Ubuntu) "After installing clicks to /custom/click, /usr/share/click/preinstalled version are still preferred" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ok, cranking to critical/rtm14
<cwayne> cjwatson: thank you sir
<Ron__> Is there an Ubuntu install for the Nexus 7 that is not a "trial"?
<ogra_> pitti`, would you mind top approving https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-phablet-network-spacechar-handling/+merge/235108 for me (sergio isnt around today and i want to land all network related branches in phablet-tools today (including yours))
<asac> help! how can i turn off calendar notifications? :)
<asac> anyone managed to?
<ogra_> asac, in the calendar app
<asac> where?
<ogra_> asac, which i'm asked to remove from the image today
<asac> if i go to "calenadrs"
<asac> the app starts hanging
<ogra_> top right
<asac> and i cannot disable anything there because of that
<ogra_> there is also a setting to omit the sync in the acocunts page in system-settings
<asac> well, i had calendar app off my phone in the past and it continued to alert me of events :(
<asac> right
<ogra_> yes, the indicator notifies
<asac> that will just forever continue to alert me of events back then
<ogra_> the calendar manages them
<asac> i want to wipe DB and disable syncs :)
<asac> i guess
<asac> let me disable syncs in settings as a start
<ogra_> well, search for evolution stuff in your home i guess
<K1773R> how can i resize the root partition which is mounted with loop0? im running out of space in my root partition...
<asac> ogra_: i ams ure its not a nice file called calendar.db?
<ogra_> K1773R, with resize2fs from recovery
<ogra_> (dont ask me about the exactsteps :) i'll leave that as an exercise for the reader :) )
<asac> seb128: any hints/ideas how i can reset EDS database so it forgets about events?
<ogra_> asac, it is somewhere in EDS ... might be called calendar.db, sure
<seb128> asac, .cache/evolution/calendar I guess?
<K1773R> ogra_: ok, il take a look at it :)
<asac> well, let me wait now that i stopped synching. maybe it really forgot about them now (i doubt it)
<asac> seb128: thanks. will check that out in case that disabling sync doesnt help me
<ogra_> disabling sync will just not get you any changes
<ogra_> the notifications will still happen
<ogra_> for the stuff stored locally
<asac> oh i was able to disable my canonical account in the calendar "calendars" dialog
<asac> first time it didnt freeze :P
<ogra_> always worked for me
<asac> guess disabling  the synching helped ... lets see if that stops alarming me
<asac> i tried for two days :(
<asac> at least 20 times
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> well, you wont have to care anymore, since calendar will be dropped (teh silliest decision ever imho)
<asac> if this is the only way through UI to get rid of events
<asac> i dont like the idea taht this gets removed before me managing to get rid of those
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> talk to pmcgowan
<asac> i had that before
<ogra_> he asked for removal
<asac> i think it was removed once
<ogra_> you will be able to enable sync from the accounts page still
<asac> well, i am not against removing it by default. just want to know how to get rid of the events
<asac> right and that will start alarms that you will not be able to stop then
<ogra_> but once synced you wont have any chance to change a thing in the locally stored calendars
<asac> so maybe coupling synching with alarms would be a good bandaid to have a UI mean to disable them :)
<ogra_> my alarms always stop fine if i tap them
<asac> they stop
<asac> but i dont want them
<asac> and they are outdated :)
<ogra_> mine are on time
<asac> so i get accumulated alarms, which kind of means i get alarms every 20 minutes
<ogra_> probably 1-2min to late due to clock skew
<asac> maybe you dont have much change in your schedule
<asac> or at least in your recurring event schedule
<asac> if you have that you will see that the changes are not reflected (at least here)
<ogra_> it changes once or twice a week
<ogra_> not hourly or some such :)
<asac> your recurring meetings change every two week?
 * asac looks at ogras calendar
<ogra_> no, but i get the occasional spontaneous meeting once/twoice a week
<asac> right
<asac> thats not a recurring meeting
<ogra_> no, but i get notified
<asac> one time meetings wont have the problem because they wont recurr
<asac> yes i am not complaining about lack of notification
<ogra_> and my phone is my only enabled notification mechanism ...
<asac> but rather about constant notifications from recurring events that are not even happening anymore
<asac> ogra_: so i could inviet you now to 20 recurring meetings, wait a day, then delete them and you will expereince the pain i have as well :P)
<ogra_> asac, i'm complaining about losing the ability to manage them
<ogra_> the only app that can will be removed
<asac> i cannot use them if they continue to accumulate. so what i need first is ability to wipe the db
<asac> :)
<asac> then i can think about something more sophisticated
<ogra_> well, just wipe the evo dir
<asac> yeah that i will do if the disable in the calendar app didnt do the trick
<asac> lets see
<barry> elopio: morning pong
<vitimiti> hi
<pitti> dholbach, dpm: list of touch packages> that's calculated from the touch seeds with the "update-touch-packages" script in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/langpack-o-matic/main/files/
<pitti> dholbach, dpm: result is in maps/ pkglist-touch-utopic
<dholbach> tvoss, ^
<alecu> popey: dbarth_: there are some apps uploaded to the store that don't have a nice 256px icon, and this bug is exposing that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+bug/1371381
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371381 in Software Center Agent "Clickapps without 256 icon dont default to 64" [High,Confirmed]
<dpm> thanks pitti
<alecu> popey: dbarth_: I can see that the twitter app shown in the landing page of the app store has no icon now: that means that the store very likely has a 64px icon
<dobey> alecu: oh my, lots of apps missing icons
<alecu> dobey: it's a server bug
<dobey> alecu: well, i'd say icons that aren't 256px are bugs in the app too
<alecu> dobey: the apps may have nicer icons in the click package; but they didn't upload a 256px icon when being submitted to the store
<alecu> probably because they were submitted before the 256px was enforced
<dobey> alecu: right. though twitter has been updated since then, because it has a different icon in the .click now. i think part of the problem is that people have been bad about updating the icons in the store when they get updated in the .click package
<dobey> also, some apps have had icons in the store that don't match the icon on the app, since time of upload, afaict
<alecu> dobey: right: so I think that ideally the store should take the icons from the click
<alecu> each time it's uploaded
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> (well, i think the store should take *everything* from the click)
<tedg> tsdgeos, So the reason people were so confused on your autostart MRs is because there are two MRs that should have landed for 14.04 but didn't. They're queued now and should fix your issues.
<tsdgeos> tedg: ok, thanks
<dbarth_> alecu: ah, ok noted
<elopio> hy barry. Just wanted to tell you that I found two problems while running your system image test plan.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1371404
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371404 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Available updates are no longer reported on the main screen" [Low,New]
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1371400
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371400 in Ubuntu system image "system-image-cli --set auto_download=0 doesn't disable auto-download" [Undecided,New]
<barry> elopio: hi.  LP: #1371400 is a system settings bug afaict.  i just updated that bug report
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371400 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-image-cli --set auto_download=0 doesn't disable auto-download" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371400
<elopio> barry: but for me it's not just a UI issue. The download starts automatically even after I change the value from the command line.
<barry> elopio: hmm. i haven't seen this.  let me see if i can reproduce it.
<elopio> with --get I do get the new value.
<barry> interesting
<elopio> anyway, your silo was looking good. But those two bugs are affecting the test plan. I had to work them around.
<barry> elopio: thanks.  when i tested manual updates it worked as expected, but i'm now in #49 w/s-i 2.4 so let me test that combination
<cwayne> jdstrand: btw our customization-hooks fix has landed :)
<jdstrand> cwayne: nice! I'm looking at the issue I mentioned before. I don't want to push what is in the silo unless I understand it fully
<barry> elopio: just tried it.  i made sure system-settings and system-image processes were killed, then --set auto_download=0 and tweaked channel.ini, then fired up system-settings while tailing the client.log file
<cwayne> jdstrand: fair, so once what's in that silo lands will I have to change anything in /custom?
<barry> elopio: i of course see the download of index.json* but *not* the data files
<barry> elopio: and now Updates says version 49 is ready for download with a Download button (10.1 MiB)
<barry> elopio: which is what i'd expect
<elopio> barry: um, myabe I didn't kill everything.
<elopio> let me retry.
<barry> elopio: that's my guess
<barry> elopio: system-image-dbus is the critical thing
<jdstrand> cwayne: I may have to undo something in the silo, which is why I am hesitating. the plan is I understand this issue, do something if needed, then ping you with that and the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu change
<jdstrand> cwayne: fyi, we also did pull requests for the kernel, so when krillin gets that, the features file will change and you'll want a new tarball
<jdstrand> rsalveti: fyi ^
<rsalveti> yeah, indeed
<elopio> barry: I don't get it. I killed system-image-dbus, I didn't have system-settings running.
<elopio> --get returns 0
<elopio> and yet when I open the updates page, it says on wi-fi, and starts the download.
<elopio> I'm on 48. I'll get 49.
<cwayne> jdstrand: right, so we'll definitely need to coordinate with qa on that so we can land at the same time
<jdstrand> cwayne: I'm not sure how qa is involved with kernel updates, which is why I fyi'd rsalveti
<cwayne> jdstrand: well qa is also involved in the custom tarball now too
<jdstrand> cwayne: (he or janimo` will be pulling in our changes to the krillin kernel)
<rsalveti> yeah, we'll have a separated process for our archive and krillin
<cwayne> so wed need to land one with the proper precompiled stuff
<rsalveti> krillin will follow the same procedure done when pushing a new device tarball
<ogra_> point is that we cant land custom and device tarballs in the same iamge yet
<ogra_> *image
<jdstrand> oh, hrmm
<ogra_> in case they need to go together, there will be onee broken image
<barry> elopio: how very odd
<cwayne> hmm, i didnt know you ouldnt land both in one image
<ogra_> each of them triggers a system-image import
<jdstrand> if they don't happen at the same time, the features file will be out of sync
<ogra_> if you dont land them the exact same second one of them gets queued
<jdstrand> and only until they are in sync, will the custom-apparmor-cache job do anything
<jdstrand> I see
<ogra_> we can probably manually circumvent that somehow
<rsalveti> it's fine to not land both at the same time
<ogra_> if we know in advance
<ogra_> rsalveti, ah, didnt sound like that above
<rsalveti> while the cache will be done again when booting, that will only happen at that image
<jdstrand> right, so, that is what this conversation is about-- making sure all the parties know it needs to be coordinated
<rsalveti> once we land the other pieces, it should be back to normal again
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> rsalveti: yep
<jdstrand> I was just saying, people need to know the out of sync image will appear to regress
<ogra_> rsalveti, i think we could perhaps manually stop the auto importer and only re-start it once both are in place though
<rsalveti> sure
<ogra_> to avoid this out-of-sync-ness
<barry> elopio: another thing to check is /var/log/system-image/client.log.  you should see something like this (note specifically auto-download: 0): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8380579/
 * mpt scowls at another symptom of bug 1289404
<ubot5> bug 1289404 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch ""Accounts" appears as a separate app" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289404
<mpt> tedg, so about “Messages on welcome screen” … That would be a simple filter of notifications from the Messaging app, right?
<tedg> mpt, Well the question is what happens in the menu, is that all messages out of the menu as well?
<mpt> True, that too
<mpt> So it’s like a general “Notifications on welcome screen” setting is/would be, affecting both notification bubbles and the Notification Centre … but specific to Messaging
<tedg> mpt, Its complicated because we don't know what the entry is. It could be an SMS or a narcissistic system update message.
<mpt> tedg, you know which app it’s from.
<mpt> (and Chipaca told me the system updates will become less narcissistic RSN:-)
<tedg> mpt, Sure, but I don't know if "foo.bar.com_bar_1.2.3" is a messaging app or a system one.
<mpt> tedg, oh, I was thinking specifically of the built-in Messaging app
<mpt> Not WhatsApp or Skype or whatever else
<tedg> Shouldn't they be handled the same/
<tedg> ?
 * tedg likes Telegram ;-)
<mpt> Well, ideally, yes…
<tedg> I guess this is the problem with turning the messaging menu into a junk drawer.
<mpt> So, which is greater: the usefulness of a Messaging-with-a-capital-M-only setting, or the confusion of it not applying to other messaging-with-a-small-m apps
<tedg> mpt, I'd go with one setting today. It's easier to add configuration options than to take them away.
<Chipaca> mpt: system updates should be less narcissistic already, afaik
<mpt> excellent
<Chipaca> mpt: and iffen we get the new launcher that displays apps with counters even when not pinned nor recent, then they get even closer to spec :)
<mpt> barry, the reminds me of something I’ve been wondering … Do we have a fallback mechanism at all for system updates? Let’s say that one of our OTA updates, completely accidentally, includes something that makes System Settings crash on launch for everyone in the Spanish locale. We fix the bug, and put the fix into the next OTA update. How would the update get installed?
<Chipaca> mpt: thinks crashing at random in the turkish locale would be very very much believable btw
<alecu> dbarth_: popey: the full list of apps that don't have a 256px icon in the store is this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/117287/
<doflaherty> any time I send a picture MMS it fails immediately - is there a log I can look at for more information?
<alecu> dbarth_: seems like all of the webapps don't have a 256px icon in the store
<mpt> barry, compare Ubuntu for PC, where the #2 most common error for all Ubuntu users right now is a crash in update-manager
<dbarth_> alecu: most were uploaded when it was not a req yes
<elopio> barry: I have now: Auto download: Never.
<elopio> I will mark as invalid the bug. And will keep trying to understand what I did wrong.
<dbarth_> alecu: checking now
<alecu> thanks
<popey> alecu: it would be way more efficient to mail the phone list telling everyone to update their app icons, and we can share socially, rather than go through manually contacting those ~30 developers.
<dbarth_> alecu: all fixed now (amazon, ebay, facebook, twitter, gmail)
<alecu> dbarth_: great
<alecu> popey: sounds like a good plan
<barry> mpt: system-image-cli is the fallback, but that's probably suboptimal for the general public.  it's a very good thing to think about and we should probably discuss it at the device sprint, but i don't have a good answer.
<popey> alecu: well volunteered
<barry> elopio: cool, thanks.
<robotfuel> bfiller: ping, did you see the last comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1368436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368436 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu) "camera-app crashes after quickly opening and closing app " [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> robotfuel: yes
<mpt> barry, ok, I reported bug 1371703
<ubot5> bug 1371703 in system-image (Ubuntu) "No fallback if the system update process fails at any point" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371703
<pindonga> hi jdstrand ... maybe you want/can review an mp of click-reviewers-tools?
<pindonga> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/frameworks-from-api/+merge/235029
<dbarth_> quick question: is there any way to reset/remove date in ~/.local/share/<app id> from the interface?
<ogra_> anpok, if you feel like, the phablet-tools in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007 should fix your fritzbox issue
<ogra_> (woulld be nice to get feedback from someone affected  (i tested with fake network files only here))
<Wellark> memories..
<Wellark> http://tetragrammaton.fixme.fi/tmp/kaiverrus_konsepti.png
<Wellark> Mirv: --^
<anpok> ogra_: cool
<jdstrand> pindonga: fyi, it is on my todo, likely not today, but definitely next week
<jdstrand> cwayne: fyi, I will be doing a new apparmor upload and updating the silo
<pindonga> jdstrand, thx
<jdstrand> cwayne: there was non-reproducible anomalous behavior that unconvered bug #1371771. I want that fixed before pushing apparmor to rtm
<ubot5> bug 1371771 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "premature exit if find corrupted cache files" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371771
<cwayne> jdstrand: ok, this isnt the one i need a new features for though correct?
<jdstrand> cwayne: that will give us the performance improvement for profile loads that is in the silo now, but with the same level of robustness that is in the rtm now
<jdstrand> cwayne: no
<jdstrand> cwayne: that is the krillin kernel
<jdstrand> cwayne: fyi, we will increase our robustness by fixing bug #1371765
<ubot5> bug 1371765 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor_parser should be able to recompile policy on bad cache" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371765
<jdstrand> cwayne: but that is for ota-1
<jdstrand> cwayne: probably more info than you need, but I realize I was a bit evasive on details before, so now you get them all :)
<cwayne> jdstrand:  :) thanks
<Springbank> Hello
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-20
<tomdp> I'd like to start trying to build Ubuntu for an old device I have, but I have a few questions first, and I'm having a little trouble finding answers online. First, I've heard https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is no longer up-to-date. Is that true? Second, what minimum system requirements does the developer preview have?
<mitya57> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu (dualboot, devel channel) on my flo (nexus 7 2013 wifi). It installed successfully, but "Reboot to Ubuntu" button boots back to Android.
<mitya57> How can I check what's wrong?
<Grimlock1182_> guys i need driver for my samsung omnia gt-i8700 for ubuntu 14.04 anyone here please help me?
<tbr> a driver for what?
<Grimlock1182_> i need to syn my samsung phone using ubuntu
<Grimlock1182_> because my samsung omnia gt-i8700 can't save picture and video in my ubuntu 14.04
<tbr> that device is running windows phone?
<Grimlock1182_> yah..
<tbr> this channel is about running ubunt on phones. You'll have more luck on #ubuntu or such
<Grimlock1182_> oh i see, by the way tbr can i install ubuntu in my samsung omnia gt-i8700?
<tbr> no
<Grimlock1182_> ok thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how do I propose a branch that has been pushed, to be merged into trunk, from the commandline?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just so I don't have to go to the website?
<mitya57> Akiva-Thinkpad: try "bzr lp-propose-merge"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it worked!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<bo1> hi everybody.. i installed ubuntu-touch on my phone.. i configure facebook account.. but i dont see any integration at all.. there something that i did wrong or there no integration yet?
<ahoneybun> how is the APN settings coming?
<SrazZz> Hi, i have a Wiko Cink Peax 2, and i want to know if i can install Ubuntu Touch on my phone. Ty =)
<taiebot> Hey all. Am i the only one to have a CPU hog on unity 8(ramping up to 100% and nothing is clickable)  when i am clicking on the log-in to YouTube in the video scope and Youtube scope cancelling the action via the cancel button
<vitimiti> Hi
<spikeb> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2014-09-21
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah sorry bout that. my connection dropped after I disconnected
<Akiva-Thinkpad> public wifi for yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways that was fun
<lotuspsychje> how can i clean out ubuntu touch with all past updates?
<lotuspsychje> storage shows a bunch of older versions of apps
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good question :P
<lotuspsychje> Akiva-Thinkpad: well ive seen they add the option, restore device to factory settings
<lotuspsychje> Akiva-Thinkpad: but didnt test it out yet, because not sure if its gonna restore android or just touch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lotuspsychje, lucky; I don't even have a device yet :P
<lotuspsychje> ah lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lotuspsychje, by the way; rtm is coming up. Would you mind helping closing out some of the bugs in the core apps?
<lotuspsychje> i bought a nexus7 specialy for touch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> we have until the end of the month.
<lotuspsychje> well im not really a dev, just a happy user :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its fine if you are busy, its just that we could really use the pull
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lotuspsychje, qml is fairly easy; are you sure?
<lotuspsychje> i can tell you some anying things
<lotuspsychje> anoying
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yes; bug reporting in the core apps is very useful
<lotuspsychje> like the brightness control
<lotuspsychje> always resets on me every boot
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lotuspsychje, Could you file bug reports for all of these?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> seriously they are extremely helpful
<lotuspsychje> i did, but the bug already existed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah :P
<lotuspsychje> also the browser is heavy load, opening all the new tabs
<Akiva-Thinkpad> If you want to branch the core apps, that helps too. I have a script that you can grab them all in.
<lotuspsychje> someone should make it more lightweight
<lotuspsychje> anyway coffetime :p
<chrisc> is there a way to get the touch terminal to show underscores?
<chrisc> the lines appear to be too close together so they don't show
<chrisc> is there a way to enable read-write mode after installing?
<chrisc> i installed yesterday but today adb doesn't see the touch deice
<chrisc> device
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrisc, underscores?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrisc, yah there is a way
<Akiva-Thinkpad> chrisc, http://imgur.com/pr79BWO
<vitimiti> hi
<Kebabfish> hi all, I have a question about streaming videos in the ubuntu touch browser on a nexus 7. Videos on icefilms or rtlxl.nl (dutch website) are working fine. But videos on npo.nl (dutch website) only work fine for the first 6m40s. After that the video stutters and quits after a while.
<Kebabfish> is there a way to solve this problem, or do i have to file a bugreport (where and how do i file a bugreport)
<chrisc> Kebabfish: see the topic for links to bug ticket info
<Reenen> hi all
<Reenen> I have a galaxy note 2 LTE N7105 that I want to try Ubuntu Touch on.  I don't currently have ubuntu installed on my PC. Is there ways I can still install it on the device, or do I need to install it on my PC first
<farhad> hi
<farhad> ls
<w1xer> Hi .. I am a developer currently looking for recommendations on good multitouch hardware in order to develop with Ubuntu .. Specifically I want to add multitouch support to the MOAI toolkit. Can anyone recommend a decent laptop for the job?
<Ellendway> Good evening. I got a question. Can I do screenshots on Ubuntu Touch? Got Nexus 10. :)
<paultbeck> it should be possible using the phablet-screenshot script run on your desktop
<paultbeck> i just tried it myself but getting an error though..
<paultbeck> i'm looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/272349/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-touch
<Elleo> paultbeck: on recent images you'll need to set an unlock password/code and enable developer mode before phablet-screenshot will work
<paultbeck> both of those are set for me
<paultbeck> this is devel on mako
<paultbeck> error is: paul@fractal:~$ phablet-screenshot screen.png
<paultbeck> I: Dumping fb0 ...
<paultbeck> Failed to connect to server. Error was :Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<paultbeck> remote object '/tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba' does not exist
<Elleo> do you have a recent version of phablet-tools? it's possible that whatever's in 14.04 isn't compatible any more
<popey> the filename has changed
<popey> it has a frequency in the filename
<popey> also, the location of the mir socket moved to /run
<paultbeck> that sounds like a likely answer.. i'm just running whatever was in 14.04
<popey> so yes, your phablet-screenshot is old
<paultbeck> do you guys have a recommended way to run the latest? run utopic? switch ppas? i'm just trying to come up to speed and start developing so would love tips
<Ellendway> Superb, thanks guys. Just had to realized how to enable adb services on the tablet :-/
<Ellendway> works now. Thanks! :)
<Elleo> paultbeck: I think the phablet-team/tools ppa should have up-to-date versions of phablet-tools
<Elleo> paultbeck: not sure what ppa would have all the latest SDK stuff though (if there is one)
<paultbeck> yep, will set that up
<paultbeck> btw, for development, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building says that you can run anything between 12.04 and 13.04. Is that out of date, or are later versions not supported?
<Elleo> I expect that just hasn't be updated
<Elleo> paultbeck: are you trying to port ubuntu touch to another device? or are you interested in app development?
<Elleo> paultbeck: because that page is aimed at porters rather than general app developers
<Elleo> paultbeck: for general app dev http://developer.ubuntu.com/ would be of more help
<paultbeck> interested in app dev, but want to peek under the covers as well
<Elleo> ah, okay :)
<Ellendway> Hmm looks like headset is still not recognized by system :-/
<popey> interesting. is it odd in some way? ☻
<Ellendway> Not sure if sarcasm or not ^^
<popey> lolz
<popey> no, just that headsets should work
<popey> wondered if there was something odd/special about it?
<Ellendway> Nexus 10, headset is not working at all. I plugged it in and its not working, sound is still coming from the speakers.
<popey> oh, cabled, i thought you meant bluetooth
<popey> yeah, nexus 10 hasn't had much love recently
<Ellendway> We are gonna show it on LinuxDays in Czech in few days so testing as much as I can to make sure what I can use or not.
<popey> What's LinuxDays? A conference?
<Ellendway> Yes, the biggest one in Czech. https://www.linuxdays.cz/
<Ellendway> We will have just a stand there with Ubuntu community with my Nexus 10 and someones  Nexus 5
<Ellendway> People are actually really curious about the system.
<paultbeck> Screenshot works with the updated phablet-screenshot :) thanks all
<Elleo> paultbeck: great :)
<chrisc> i the touch termial how do you do ctrl ad?
<chrisc> i can't work out how to detach screen sessions
<chrisc> or ctrl n for next window in irssi
<chrisc> the keyboard is really lacking compared with the android hackers keyboard
<chrisc> ahhhh i see
<chrisc> well i can now detach screen sessions
<chrisc> not sure how to ctrl n and ctrl p for irssi?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-14
<jgdx> stakewinner00, mount the phone? As in mount it as a disk?
<undertasker> I'm having some USB problems with my aquaris 4.5. Is this already known? Flashing is a hit and miss, and works ~1 out of 10 times.
<Stanley00> undertasker: which tool did you use? mtk flash tool?
<undertasker> udo apt update && sudo apt install ubuntu-sdk
<undertasker> Sorry, wrong buffer
<m0n5t3r> undertasker: last time I did a flash (switching to rc-proposed, so no bootstrap) adb push kept hanging; I thought it was adbd on the phone initially, but it was the one on my computer that was to blame
<undertasker> ubuntu-device-flash
<m0n5t3r> adb kill-server and flashing again worked like a charm
<m0n5t3r> (with android-tools-adb from vivid)
<undertasker> I think is either adb or the USB itself, when using ubuntu-device-flash, it hangs most of the time while pushing the files to the phone.
<undertasker> When I stop it, the phone is no longer visible via adb devices.
<Stanley00> undertasker: well, adb won't allow connect while your phone is locked. So, my recommend is use ubuntu-device-flash to download all the images first, and then, unlock your phone, and run ubuntu-device-flash to flash
<m0n5t3r> yup... in my case it worked fine after restarting adb on the computer
<m0n5t3r> Stanley00: if the device is locked adb will refuse connections immediately, it doesn't hang
<undertasker> The thing is, the phone is only detected when I plug it into a USB3 port of my Thinkpad, not USB2. On my other nbotebook (Acer), it works with USB2.0, but flashing always hangs.
<undertasker> Unlocked all the time.
<m0n5t3r> maybe try another cable, some phones / ports are picky
<undertasker> Already did. All cables I tried work perfectly with other Android phones and tablets (also for flashing)
<undertasker> I also tried an external USB hub (powered). No change.
<m0n5t3r> for instance the Thundersoft Flame only worked with 2 or 3 of my cables (Firefox OS, would have been a nice porting target, too bad I lost it)
<undertasker> The notebook can deliver 2A at it's USB ports, the hub 4A, so this can't be the problem
<m0n5t3r> no idea then... on my Asus it works on all ports, but adb hangs sometimes
<undertasker> Thing is, on the Lenovo notebook, I run Linux Mint in a Virtualbox VM, but it nevertheless works better than the native Linux on my older Acer.
<undertasker> BTW: are the flashtools also available for Arm? Because I have lots of ARM boards. Maybe they work better.
<jgdx> undertasker, does this correspond with phone lock?
<undertasker> Nope
<undertasker> Unlocked all the time an configured to stay awake all the time.
<undertasker> I have the impression that it works better after I cleared the local cache, so the files get downloaded again, but this might be just coincidence.
<jgdx> that operation is local and not on the phone though
<undertasker> But it appears to me that when the files are already downloaded, the tool starts too many pushes simultaneously, and that locks up the USB port.
<undertasker> Maybe noise on the USB lines, maybe too many interrupts.
<jgdx> google virtualbox usb issues?
<undertasker> Is there a method to push the files one after another, instead of all at the same time?
<undertasker> As I said, the VM works sometimes, a native Linux never.
<m0n5t3r> I guess you could clean up the cache directories, have ubuntu-device-flash download everything and then push them by hand
<undertasker> And the native Linux runs on an older Acer notebook, that is otherwise rock-stable. It's even a notebook that was designed for and came with Linux.
<m0n5t3r> there are a bunch of archives + corresponding sighatures and a shell script
<jgdx> undertasker, adb push <file> /cache/recovery
<jgdx> from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/udbflash/view/head:/main.go
<undertasker> Is there a description of the flashing process? Like, what files are needed where, and how to trigger the process?
<undertasker> Ah, ok, the sourcecode should do.
<dholbach> good morning
<Yash> can anyone confirm that is it ok for samsung galaxy note 3 neo SM-N750
<undertasker> Does Telegram read out my phonebook and send it to a server?
<justCarakas> undertasker: no, it can only access your contacts trough the content hub
<Yash> i want to install ubuntu touch on my samsung galaxy note3 neo SM-N750.. need help
<undertasker> justCarakas: I'm new to Ubuntu Touch, what's the content hub?
<davmor2> undertasker: a backend helper that transfers content
<undertasker> That I have to authorize?
<justCarakas> undertasker: yes, you can import your contacts into telegram, that goes trough the content hub, and there you select what contacts telegram can see
<undertasker> I still don't trust that app.
<davmor2> undertasker: trust what app
<popey> davmor2: telegram
<ogra_> undertasker, thats good, luckily in ubuntu you dont need to trust any app ;) the system keeps them well enough guarded that you dont need to care ;)
<ogra_> by design no app can access data from any other app ... nor can it access any system resources
<undertasker> Who's operating the servers, and how do they pay for them?
<popey> undertasker: the source is on launchpad https://code.launchpad.net/libqtelegram
<ogra_> if ti wants/neeeds to do that it will ask you for permission the very first time it tries to access somethin
<ogra_> g
<popey> undertasker: Nikolai and Pavel Durov
<ogra_> then only a trusted service can actually transfer any data, even if you allow them they wont be able to access it directly but only through things like content-hub etc
<ogra_> no app can steal your addressbook or track your location without you knowing or allowing it
<ogra_> (or use your mic or camera)
<popey> Telegram (client) does upload phone numbers and names to the server if you let it though. If that's your concern.
<popey> (AIUI)
<popey> So it can match you with people who have your phone number in their address book
<popey> That's how it can notify you when a friend (a contact in your phone) joins telegram
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Eat a Hoagie Day! 😃
 * popey googles hoagie
 * popey is hungry now
<ogra_> popey, the good thing is it is the whole day ... you can still have one ;)
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> oops
 * ogra_ totally forgot about the landing  meeting
<jgdx> JamesTait, what's a hogie?
<jgdx> hoagie rather
<JamesTait> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarine_sandwich#Hoagie
<jgdx> i chose the worst day to fast
<JamesTait> Heh. 😃
<nhaines> I could manage to celebrate eat a hoagie day today.
<undertasker> Strange. When I'm connected to the companies Wifi, Dekko thinks I'm offline.
<jgdx> DanChapman, ^ :)
<morphis> undertasker: you're sure you have a way to access the internet or just the company network
<morphis> ?
<Inoki> Hi guys, are there any release notes for the next OTA viewable to the public? What's going to be included, what fixed and so on.
<popey> Inoki: not yet as it's not ready yyet
<Inoki> kk, thanks popey
<guest42315> Inoki, not exactly release notes, but you can get an idea about what is targeted for OTA7 https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww40-2015
<Inoki> Thank you guest42315!
<guest42315> Inoki, have fun! :D
<Inoki> Ok, I see no mention of fixes for the BQ about GPS not working on cellular, no VPN being added, no caller ID toggle...
<popey> Inoki: do you have bugs for those?
<Inoki> popey lemme do a quick search
<Inoki> popey https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1492783
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1492783 in location-service (Ubuntu) "GPS does not work on my Bq E5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Inoki> I have the exact same as Stuart, GPS just doesn't work over cellular, gives incorrect results and many apps can't even use GPS whilst on cellular.
<popey> john-mcaleely: seen ^^
<john-mcaleely> popey, noted. Hopeful to pick this up soon
<popey> kk
<undertasker> morphis: Yes, it's a "Bring Your Own Device" network, so it has internet access.
<undertasker> I have the same problem with GPS, bq4.5. Sometimes it works, sometime not, and even when it works, some apps don't get a position, and the position isn't stable.
<undertasker> I'm shortly before flashing Android. At least, Android has a working email client.
<jgdx> constructive!
<Inoki> Also, against which packages should I file the following bugs: I cannot record any video on my E5. When I switch from taking pictures to recording videos the phone freezes 100% of the time. Then VPN capabilities to be added and lastly to be able to show/hide my number.
<jgdx> Inoki, camera-app, camera-app and canonical-devices-system-image
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers is a handy reference
<undertasker> I don't need games, I don't need funny sounds, I'm ok with slowly loading apps, but I need working email, otherwise the phone is useless.
<davmor2> Inoki: Vpn is there already there is no gui though,  iirc the gui is hopefully set to land in OTA7
<Elleo> popey: any idea who's working on the click store web front end now? someone emailed me trying to find out, but I haven't got a clue
<Inoki> davmor2: that would be lovely! Thanks!
<Inoki> Thanks popey for the list!
<jgdx> davmor2, who's working on it? :)
<popey> Elleo: brian douglas? uappexplorer?
<Inoki> And thank you jgdx!
<Elleo> popey: nah, in terms of the official canonical one
<popey> oh, beuno
<jgdx> Inoki, sure thing. You have a ~/Videos folder, right?
<Elleo> popey: ah, great, thanks
<Inoki> jgdx yep
<popey> np
<davmor2> jgdx: Erm isn't that you :P
<undertasker> Inoki: I can confirm that bug on a E4.5. I can switch from photo to video, but when i hit the recording button, the app freezes.
<Inoki> undertasker: exactly the same on E5! Thanks!
<jgdx> davmor2, /me starts panting
<undertasker> I don't know why bq sells this phones to everyone without a warning. They should state that it's a developer device, and the software isn't stable yet.
<undertasker> Otherwise they'll get them all back.
<davmor2> undertasker: Inoki: did you allow the mic to access the camera app?
<undertasker> The camera app never askek me, but that's a good clue to check out.
<Inoki> davmor2: I'm pretty sure I have. So far I allowed everything I was prompted for and agreed to.
<popey> this sounds like the bug where it doesn't ask you, and you can't tell it, and it just black-screens as a result
<undertasker> Apps with access to the mic: 0
<undertasker> Can I set this manually?
<davmor2> Inoki, undertasker: you can check in system-setting→security→other app access
<undertasker> davmor2: See above.
<davmor2> undertasker: tap on the mic and see if the camera app is listed
<Inoki> davmor2: it says Camera 2/2
<davmor2> Inoki: on mic
<Inoki> davmor2: aha, Mic says 0 for some reason
<Inoki> davmor2: and it's greyed out, can't toggle
<undertasker> Same here
<guest42315> o_O
<davmor2> Hmmm
<undertasker> On the other hand, I don't need to record videos with sound, so it could stay there. The camera app should also work without sound.
<Inoki> davmor2: I'm in the process of filing a bug for it, should I continue?
<Inoki> or perhaps some suggestions
<undertasker> How/where are the access rights stored?
<undertasker> I have shell access to the phone right now, so I'm open to suggestions.
<davmor2> undertasker: trust store will be the thing tracking access
<undertasker> And that is a daemon?
<davmor2> no idea where
<Inoki> Meanwhile https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1495461
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495461 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Phone freezes when trying to record a video" [Undecided,New]
<undertasker> May be something different, because here not the whole phone freezez, but only the app.
<Inoki> Ok, what the heck? Now I tried again, I hit the record button, it prompted me to allow mic access and recording all of a sudden works? Before I tried about 6 times and it didn't?
<Inoki> This either way needs revisiting.
<davmor2> Inoki: yeah you possibly hit the issue popey  described
<undertasker> Now when I hit the record button, the app doesn't react anymore, but the live view is still running.
<undertasker> Guess what? Now it works. But without sound, as there's still no app having access to the mic.
<undertasker> Inoki: After a reboot, the app asked me for mic access, and now I can record videos with sound.
<ogra_> yay for races :)
<Inoki> undertasker: I'm thinking that perhaps it's first necessary to check access, then you get prompted.
<undertasker> ogra_: You're right, looks like a race condition.
<ogra_> yep, we love them so much that we still have many of them :P
<ogra_> worth to file a bug for ;)
<undertasker> It all started when we introduced multitasking. Let's roll back the code.
<jgdx> seb128, you're back!
<undertasker> Do we have informations about how to access the FM radio of the BQ 4.5?
<popey> I don't think that's been exposed yet.
<undertasker> Is there any information at all? Android has no FM radio api, so the radio apps have to access the radio directly. But there are universal FM radio apps, that detect the chips. It would be interesting to see what chip such an app detects on an Android E4.5 or E5.
<popey> undertasker: I don't know of any info about the radio. I suspect it's not high on the priority list (given things like GPS robustness etc)
<jgdx> i think lp is struggling
<undertasker> I'm asking not because i need fm, but it would be a nice project to start app developing.
<popey> I agree
<seb128> jgdx, hey, indeed ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, how has it been?
<seb128> jgdx, great, was good to be outside for a while, and we have been lucky, almost no rain and blue skye&sun most of the time
<jgdx> seb128, ah that's great.
<seb128> jgdx, how are things in Ubuntu and system-settings land? not too crazy?
<jgdx> seb128, not too bad. Ofono upgrade, bugfixes and convergence. :)
<jgdx> seb128, did you have a branch for Settings using the new pageitem, btw?
<seb128> sounds good :-)
<seb128> sort of
<seb128> I did most of it in the train from London to Glasgow
<seb128> but didn't touch it since and there was some small things left
<seb128> but it's working
<seb128> it's based on the 1.3 import from Ken though
<seb128> so that needs to land first
<seb128> pete-woods, hey, are you fine with https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/libusermetrics/1286276-no-data-sources/+merge/268042 (I approved but wanted to check with you before landing)
<pete-woods> seb128: yeah, that works for me. sorry for not noticing it and getting it reviewed
<seb128> pete-woods, no worry, thanks
<kenvandine> Elleo, i'm running through the content-hub test plan and found that i can't download anything in the browser
<kenvandine> [0914/093111:INFO:buffered_resource_handler.cc(379)] Download request for mikeas
<kenvandine> oft.com/research/sheldonlee-icdl2010.pdf got cancelled by embedder
<Elleo> kenvandine: that message is normal
<Elleo> kenvandine: iirc it's from oxide because it's being told not to handle the download internally (as it's going to be handed off to the download manager)
<kenvandine> ok
<Elleo> kenvandine: what branch is this with?
<kenvandine> my 1_3 branch
<kenvandine> which should be fine, because i'm not testing the 1.3 component :)
<seb128> jgdx, I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1494860, I though the design specified the current behaviour but it doesn't. Still I'm unsure we can do better, see my comment
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1494860 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[time-date] it appears that more than one timezone is selected" [Low,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/Downloader.qml:57: TypeError: Cannot call metho
<kenvandine> d 'add' of undefined
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^
<kenvandine> that doesn't look normal
<Elleo> kenvandine: you have an old version of the browser internal download branch installed :)
<kenvandine> that's what i thought
<kenvandine> but according to apt i have the stable ppa version installed
<kenvandine> maybe something related to image updates and apt updates :)
 * kenvandine reinstalls
<Elleo> kenvandine: have you done a system upgrade? I'd guess it's applied a delta
<Elleo> kenvandine: so it's got part of the new branch that was unchanged in the system update and part that way
<Elleo> that was*
<kenvandine> Elleo, ok, fixed
<kenvandine> thx
<Elleo> kenvandine: great :)
<jgdx> seb128, right, thanks for pointing that out. That's non-trivial then.
<seb128> jgdx, yeah, I can't think of a good way atm
<kenvandine> wb seb128!
<seb128> kenvandine, hey! thanks :-)
<mcphail> seb128: You're in Glasgow? I could have bought you a pint.
<seb128> mcphail, no, I just passed by Glasgow on my way to holidays
<seb128> mcphail, maybe next time :-)
<mcphail> ha!
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! I have a question about the 15.10 framework, do you have a minute?
<HaoZeke> anyone here?
<HaoZeke> is this project alive or dead?
 * mcphail checks his phone's pulse
<mcphail> HaoZeke: it lives!
<davmor2> HaoZeke: It's alive muhahahahaha
<HaoZeke> :D
<justCarakas> my screen looks dark
<HaoZeke> right so, is it going to stay alive or
<justCarakas> better check the power button to see if it is alive
<HaoZeke> its basically not being pushed?
<justCarakas> yup
<HaoZeke> I mean, is it worth trying to port?
<justCarakas> I see ubuntu running on my phone
<justCarakas> HaoZeke: this project will stay alive :)
<mcphail> HaoZeke: whilst the project may, ultimately, be doomed to glorious failure, it is alive and kicking just now
<davmor2> HaoZeke: it's not going anywhere, if you want to start a port there is nothing to stop you
<jgdx> HaoZeke, port to what?
<jgdx> !devices | HaoZeke
<ubot5> HaoZeke: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<justCarakas> mcphail: you doomthinker, I think there is enough community support to keep it alive, even if in the end it is just people porting it to their own devices
<HaoZeke> Porting to the xperia z3
<HaoZeke> :D
<HaoZeke> I don't have too much practice, just creating roms from cm and omni source trees
<mcphail> justCarakas: :)
<justCarakas> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<justCarakas> there is a guide HaoZeke
<HaoZeke> yeah I was just wondering about app support
<HaoZeke> and stuff
<mcphail> HaoZeke: I'm sure the z3 will be a popular port. Go for it!
<justCarakas> HaoZeke: you can see the apps that are currently in the store here https://uappexplorer.com/
<HaoZeke> Well, first order of trouble, I wonder if anyone knows
<HaoZeke> where to get the ubuntu tools
<HaoZeke> for building
<HaoZeke> on archlinux
<mcphail> HaoZeke: you don't believe in making this easy for yourself, do you? ;p
<justCarakas> HaoZeke: I heard somethink that they where working on making it easyer to use the Developer tools on other distributions but I'm not sure if that is already finished
<popey> HaoZeke: I'd love to see a z3 port, it's nice hardware
<HaoZeke> :D well, I'm already running a virtualbox for building android [bbqlinux, cuz my arch is too bleeding edge] ; I guess I'd not mind trying another virtualbox
<HaoZeke> :D
<kenvandine> Elleo, the Header component in the ContentPeerPicker, is that from the sdk?
<kenvandine> the only one i'm finding in the sdk is ListItems.Header
<kenvandine> which can't be right
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, but it's an internal component really
<Elleo> kenvandine: which is why it's not documented
<Elleo> kenvandine: it's actually AppHeader that really implements it
<kenvandine> Elleo, i found it now
<justCarakas> looks like ubuntu started an add campain on android  :D https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t35.0-12/12011693_10206563951450537_2014479127_o.jpg?oh=e515a8ae9d301e189b815fbce73905be&oe=55F8F979
<kenvandine> Elleo, Header isn't in 1.3 :/
<Elleo> kenvandine: then we should probably switch to a faked header like the browser does
<Elleo> kenvandine: we can probably take the browser's component directly and just start using it in 1.3 as it mimics the 1.3 style
<kenvandine> ok
<Elleo> kenvandine: are you certain, I have /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/1.3/Header.qml on my device (although I'm a few images behind)
<kenvandine> oh interesting
<kenvandine> i don't have that on my desktop
<kenvandine> with the overlay ppa
<kenvandine> ls /usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/*/Header.qml
<kenvandine> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/1.2/Header.qml
<Elleo> kenvandine: odd, just let me check my other phone which is more up-to-date
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin = 1.3.1627+15.04.20150908-0ubuntu1
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, looks like it was removed recently
<Elleo> kenvandine: as it's not on my arale which has the most recent image on
<kenvandine> Elleo, what's the name of the fake header in the browser?
<Elleo> kenvandine: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/webbrowser/SettingsPageHeader.qml
<kenvandine> SettingsPageHeader ?
<Elleo> yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<Elleo> it's pretty simple and has a back button which is all we really need
<jnxd> Hello, I am trying to get my insti's proxy working on my ubuntu phone, and according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/614462/network-proxy-settings-bq-aquaris-e4-5, I edited environment variables (although by directly using export a="b", not by editing /etc/environment)
<jnxd> but I can only get it working on wget
<jnxd> does anyone have a clue how to get ti working on the regular apps?
<dhbiker> ogra_, getting a really bad autonomy with music playing and screen off :D now you can't blame the screen... and the phone is quite warm after 5+ hours of playback
<dhbiker> didn't check anything though... was on work
<ogra_> well, no issues for me ... my car radio is broken and i often use my lautfm-player app when driving ...
<ogra_> (with screen off)
<dhbiker> strange
<ogra_> what app did you use ?
<dhbiker> integrated music app
<dhbiker> is there some other app already ?
<m0n5t3r> mkay, found a reliable way to make the aquaris reboot itself in a matter of minutes: pathwind
<kenvandine> m0n5t3r, oh?  how's that?
<kenvandine> must be something that's causing a crash
<m0n5t3r> kenvandine: nothing in syslog, the UI freezes and then the thing reboots
<ogra_> checked /var/crash ?
<m0n5t3r> hm, let me check
<m0n5t3r> the most recent crash file is _usr_bin_trust-stored-skeleton.32011.crash
<m0n5t3r> but I made it reboot about 5 times (I didn't say "reliable" in vain :P)
<m0n5t3r> I'll have to cobble together a connector for the serial port one of these days, now that my pogo pins arrived from China
<kenvandine> it's a problem if a game can trigger a system crash
<m0n5t3r> it's not just the game, before I switched to rc-proposed I was getting reboots while scrolling in the twitter app, for instance
<ogra_> that sounds more like a hardware issue to be honest
<m0n5t3r> it was stable on the previous stable version, this started after the last stable OTA
<ogra_> (or kernel/driver, though then i would expect others to see it)
<kenvandine> i haven't seen anything like that
<ogra_> yeah, same here
<kenvandine> although i don't use my krillin for long periods of time anymore
<m0n5t3r> rc-proposed is more stable than... stable :)
<ogra_> well, it isnt QAed (well, it is, but only after you recieved it)
<ogra_> so it can always have bugs
<m0n5t3r> I knows
<ogra_> :)
<m0n5t3r> like when the welcome screen keyboard didn't show up 2 updates ago until I rebooted again :)
<m0n5t3r> not being able to type the password is a bit of an issue :D
<m0n5t3r> compu^phone rebooting occasionally, less so, if it's not often
<old_benz> Hi all
<old_benz> I have a Nexus 7 (flo) that I tried to install Ubuntu Touch on this weekend, and failed.
<old_benz> I followed the guide on the developer website, added the SDK, repo, ran ubuntu-touch-install
<old_benz> it installed the custom CWM recovery, and got stuck at that point.  When the recovery boots it complains about being unable to mount /cache/recovery/last_install a few times
<old_benz> My Nexus 7 is a recently released, revised device
<old_benz> There is a thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-7-2013/nexus-7-2013-qa/mount-recovery-t3064562 to install a "custom" recovery on this device, as other recoveries don't seem to be able to see all the partitions (block devices?) on the device
<old_benz> I have to have this recovery installed in order to install ROMs on my N7, no other recovery works.
<old_benz> Is it possible to install Ubuntu Touch using ubuntu-touch-install without installing the included CWM recovery?
<old_benz> I got my tab with 5.0.1 out of the box
<old_benz> I guess my question is: since the N7 is a "base" device for Ubuntu Touch, are the developers aware that there are bootloader differences between N7 models?
<mcphail> old_benz: as far as I know, there is only one supported N7 variant
<old_benz> mcphail: Is it the device shipped with 4.4 android?
<mcphail> old_benz: I don't have one, so I'm not sure. I think it is the wifi-only 2013 device
<old_benz> indeed, there are differences in the 2013 "flo" model devices
<old_benz> devices shipped with 5.0.1 have a bootloader that refuses to boot anything other than Android 5 and above
<mcphail> old_benz: I vaguely recall someone rolling their install back to 4.x to allow flashing ubuntu
<old_benz> There is a patched bootloader available, I will try flashing that bootloader tonight
<old_benz> sounds promising.  Thanks!
<mcphail> old_benz: I think the ubuntu adb doesn't communicate with android 5 devices, which is a further problem
<mcphail> old_benz: let me know how you get on. I've been thinking of tracking down a nexus 7 to try
<aquarius> jamesh, are you around?
<old_benz> ok, I will try tonight and post my results here
<old_benz> thanks again
<jpastore> hi, I was wondering how plausible it is to get ubuntu-touch on a device not listed in the wiki. I have a samsung note 2 i317. it's currently bricked and I think I need to do a jtag repair. afterwards I wanted to load ubuntu on it. is that possible?
<k1l> jpastore: if you dont want to port it yourself (which is not a beginners task), you could look at xda if someone already tried that.
<old_benz> jpastore: if there cyanogenmod for your phone
<old_benz> *is there
<jpastore> I think so
<jpastore> it appears so.
<old_benz> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<old_benz> read over that and see if it's something you can do?
<old_benz> If you've never built a ROM you could start by trying to build cyanogenmod, much more support for that I am sure.
<jpastore_> does this mean ubuntu is booting on the hardware or is it operating in a vm like container? someone warned me that might be the case
<old_benz> Ubuntu boots on the hardware
<old_benz> android runs in a container
<old_benz> that's as much as I know, I dont have a device with Ubuntu Touch and I've just looked at it yesterday a little bit
<jpastore_> can you send me that link again? web client bounced
<old_benz> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<k1l> jpastore_: ubuntu-touch needs to use containers to use the android drivers since most hardware only got android driver blobs.
<k1l> jpastore_: you might be confused from those "install ubuntu/linux" apps for android which actually only run a chroot
<jpastore_> k1l: so when I boot ubuntu touch is it loading in a container or is it acting as a host and loading android in a guest container to have some hardware access?
<old_benz> jpastore: Ubuntu boots as the "host"
<old_benz> it then launches a container with proprietary blobs.  THis container talks to the hardware (some of it anyway)
<jpastore_> ok are there any security rists from that container? I hear about android's major security risks which is my primary motivation for trying this project.
<old_benz> it depends on what you define as security risks
<old_benz> someone can shave your devices' CPU layer by layer, reverse engineer the CPU, defeat the hardware encryption, and get what you have off your phone
<old_benz> ;)
<old_benz> 10 years of work for a team of many many people and very expensive hardware
<old_benz> or they can punch you in the face at an interval of one minute indefinitely until you tell what you have on your device
<old_benz> have a great night! :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-15
<jpastore> old_benz: you raise some itneresting points. I meant secure as in I'm not worried about my physical security and I will maintain possesion of my phone and someone can't remotely install malware like those FBI drones
<old_benz2> jpastore: pure speculation, in my opinion, separating the stack driving the firmware is a promising security feature.  On the other hand, owning the hardware is owning the hardware (ie. give the FBI s…
<old_benz2> …ome credit, they can probably patch any phone and OS combination).  You then have to factor in the code itself, I assume Ubuntu Touch has a fair amount of new features, that means bugs, which in turn …
<old_benz2> …means possible security vulnerabilities.
<old_benz2> I don't think there's such a thing as a secure phone, at least not for any civilians
<old_benz2> I run CyanogenMod without Google, but I don't review any code nor do I even (usually) compile it
<jnxd> hello, anyone got the OTA6 on BQ aquaris e5?
<Stanley00> jnxd: I think it's in the wild for weeks?
<jnxd> Stanley00: dunno why, but I only got upto rc5
<Stanley00> jnxd: did you set your phone to writable?
<jnxd> Stanley00: yes, but I changed it back
<jnxd> as was expected to work
<Stanley00> jnxd: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en/vegetahd/ looks like version 5 is latest release for bq e5 now :3
<jnxd> Stanley00: aha!
<jnxd> that's the date where the press started going halellujah over OTA6, so I guess that's it.
<jnxd> Stanley00: dunno if you rememebr it, but a few days ago, we'd talked of getting wifi and proxy to work. So yesterday I finally edited all the files as on the posts, and got net working on the browser.
<jnxd> sadly that's where it seems to end. seems like No app works except the ones using the webview.
<Stanley00> jnxd: sorry, I got away for a while. How did you set the proxy? via gsetting or enviroment variable?
<mokmeister> I have to say before I go, battey life is amazing on r25 for bq4.5! 82% charge after 90 hours, a couple of calls made and received in that time, wifi and dual sims active, no surfing during that time though. Amazing!
<mokmeister> By comparison my Sony Xperia Z, charged twelve hours ago, is now at 90%.
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy International Dot Day! 😃
<k1l> …
<k1l> :)
<justCarakas> ....
<seb128> dednick, hey, could you get somebody to approve/land https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/icon-aspect-ratio-crop/+merge/265146 ? (I comment approved but I'm not in the right team to be able to change the status)
<dednick> tsdgeos: ^?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i can do the landing if you like.
<tsdgeos> top approved
<tsdgeos> dednick: you do the landing :)
<dednick> tsdgeos: ta
<seb128> dednick, there are other approved mps that you might want to batch in the same landing ;-)
<seb128> dednick, tsdgeos, thanks
<dednick> seb128: sure. will take a look
<seb128> dednick, thanks
<seb128> dednick, in fact one bumps the import to 1.3 and might need more consideration, I'm unsure if the other one is a design change ... maybe just landing the fix for now would make more sense
<dednick> seb128: fyi - https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-056
<seb128> dednick, thanks
<dednick> oo. 1.3 hm
<dednick> not sure if that can land in overlay
<seb128> dednick, it should, the new uitk is there since previous ota updates
<dednick> seb128: ah. ok then
<dednick> might need to bump the 1.2 change in the icon aspect to 1.3 now then. just to sync with the deprecation branch
<dednick> yeah, there's a conflict.
 * guest42315 aw-food
<jgdx> JamesTait, did you get to eat a hoagie?
<davmor2> jgdx: did you not realise that he lives in subway
<JamesTait> jgdx, I didn't. :(
<JamesTait> jgdx, but then given the amount of food I managed to consume in SA, that's probably for the best.
<jgdx> davmor2, :P
<jgdx> JamesTait, you gotta walk the walk man
<JamesTait> jgdx, I know, I'm letting the side down. :(
<bkchr> Hi, at the moment I got some problems with adb, dmesg shows 'adb_open' but the device isn't showing up at my pc. Mtp shows the device, any ideas what I could test?
<jgdx> bkchr, developer mode is on?
<bkchr> jgdx: I replaced the adbd executable and enabled the Android tools override. This should be sufficient? Because I can't activate the developer mode, display isn't working :D
<jgdx> bkchr, can't say, but you can flash with developer mode enabled if ^ doesn't work.
<bkchr> jgdx: How can I flash with developer mode enabled?
<jgdx> bkchr, ubuntu-device-flash touch … --developer-mode --password 1234
<jgdx> not sure why that's not documented
<jgdx> (the elipsis means other arguments like channel and whatnot)
<bkchr> jgdx, could I maybe activate this mode manually? Because at the moment I'm working in some sort of dual boot mode and I'm booting the kernel with fastboot :D
<jgdx> bkchr, idk, sorry.
<bkchr> jgdx, okay thank you, then I should examine the script.
<jgdx> bkchr, np. If you hang around someone might know. The America's are not up for another two-three hours
<bkchr> jgdx, thx, I will stay online ;)
<Knightmare> Hi All, how do I tell what OTA version I am using? (On Meizu MX4)
<jgdx> Knightmare, what revision number and channel are you on?
<Knightmare> jgdxL stable/r4
<Knightmare> jgdx stable/r4
<jgdx> Knightmare, ota6
<jgdx> Knightmare, there's no way to tell right now. See bug 1475568
<ubot5> bug 1475568 in Canonical System Image "Use OTA terminology in system settings" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475568
<Knightmare> Great stuff, wasn't sure. The revision number threw me.
<mpt> Why do we have, by default, both a “Tasks” app and Reminders in the “Notes” app?
<davmor2> mpt: because tasks are different to notes?  Just a guess
<mpt> davmor2, yes, tasks are different to notes, but tasks are almost identical to reminders
<popey> mpt: because the notes app brings with it the capabilities of the Evernote APi, of which reminders is one.
<davmor2> mpt: by the way I agree with you I don't use tasks but I will write a check list in a note instead
<davmor2> mpt: when tasks was originally written and added though I don't think reminders had the checklist facility and the notes app well was a little bit pants to be honest
<popey> people still use the old notes app - evidenced by the number of people who complained when it broke in OTA-6
<popey> around 600-700 people use that app (or at least have it installed [it's not default]) according to the store.
<ondrej_> hi folks, MX4 just arrived (mainly for work purposes, we want to look how to port a DNSSEC-validating resolver we develop to it), but few questions popped when I booted the phone.
<ondrej_> is there an CalDAV and CardDAV support available?
<popey> not yet
<ondrej_> and planned?
<popey> hyes
<svij> ondrej_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1199774
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1199774 in Ubuntu Calendar App "No DAV and ICAL support" [Medium,Triaged]
<popey> it will come when we move to buteo I think.
<ondrej_> popey: thanks I'll subscribe to the bug
<ondrej_> CardDAV would be nice too, I have Fastmail for my personal emails and I use Zimbra for work stuff
<popey> I agree
<ondrej_> back to my original purpose - we are developing a new DNSSEC validating DNS Resolver - Knot Resolver and I would like to replace the resolver in the Ubuntu Touch with this one.  Any pointers where to start?
<ondrej_> e.g. it's not an app development, but it has to be modified system image
<popey> ondrej: i think step one is it needs to be in the ubuntu archive
<popey> (which logically means it should probably be in the debian archive, which we pull many packages from)
<ondrej> popey: understood, but it's still WIP, so I am looking for a custom builds just for us.  I can take care of Debian packages afterwards - but I am interested in #ubuntu-touch internals at this phase.
<davmor2> ondrej: not sure I understand what you are after doing, But if I'm right, you can make the system writable add your software and test to your hearts content, this will likely break your next upgrade or wipe your changes, as for specific images I am not aware of a way to build one currently.
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, not sure if Elleo mentioned it already, we were discussing earlier today the possibility of adding a QRCode type to content-hub, that would allow tagger to advertise itself as a content provider, and other apps to delegate scanning/decoding QR codes to another app
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, the actual content type would be text
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, or alternatively bumping up the priority of the mimetype transition and allowing for vendor specific mimetypes to handle this sort of circumstance
<oSoMoN> or that, yeah :)
<kenvandine> oh mimetypes :)
<Elleo> I think mimetypes was about the first change I suggested when joining the company :P
<kenvandine> yeah... and it was already on my wishlist :)
<Elleo> heh
<perracomax> Hi all
<kenvandine> i never liked the idea of the well known types
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, Elleo: how much work would switching to mime types involve?
<kenvandine> it's not trivial
<kenvandine> so... QRCode is just a link right?
<kenvandine> so tagger could register itself as a source for links
<kenvandine> right now it would be the only source for links
<Elleo> kenvandine: they don't want to have to pick from amongst all the other non-QR related link providers
<perracomax> something about dual boot?
<kenvandine> Elleo, i don't think there are any apps that register as sources for links
<Elleo> kenvandine: I think mimetype support is going to become increasingly important as things like the libreoffice document viewer land, as the Documents type is incredibly broad for all the file types it could support
<kenvandine> and i can't think of a use case for one that does that, besides qrcodes
<kenvandine> agreed
<kenvandine> so what type of mimetype would tagger use for qrcodes?
<Elleo> well it could use a vendor specific one, which is apparently the approach taken on android for this sort of thing
<Elleo> since we don't have to restrict it to just well known mimetypes as long as both the sender and receiver agree on the mimetype it'll work
<kenvandine> Elleo, i still think it makes sense for tagger to register as a provider of ContentType.Link
<Elleo> kenvandine: that was my initial suggestion, but I can see a future where we have lots of link providers
<Elleo> kenvandine: e.g. an app the synchronises a list of bookmarks between computers
<kenvandine> but we should really look to get the mimetype work scheduled
<Elleo> kenvandine: or the browser exporting its bookmarks
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, the content of a decoded QR code is any free-form text, not just links
<kenvandine> ah, i thought it was just links
<brendand> jgdx, kenvandine - is there a dbus/gsettings setting i can check for the status of the rotation toggle?
<oSoMoN> tagger would have to advertise as a provider for ContentType.Text, of which there are a few already, so not a great UX for an app requesting scanning a QR code…
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> brendand, not sure off hand, the indicator manages that, and settings just talks to the indicator
<kenvandine> but i think it twiddles gsettings
<brendand> kenvandine, any idea what the schema might be?
<jgdx> brendand, hold on
<kenvandine> jgdx, you're looking for it?  thanks :)
<kenvandine> brendand, sorry we were in a meeting :)
<Elleo> brendand: gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system rotation-lock
<jgdx> :)
<jgdx> thanks Elleo
<Elleo> no problem :)
<Mirv> mardy: hey, almost forgot, I've this https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/17279/dqbqh/Delock-HDMI-A-SlimPort-Adapteri
<Mirv> not on stock though
<Mirv> but I've some output with it even with mako running Ubuntu vivid as is
<Mirv> a bit clipped, but that's what bug fixes are for :)
<mardy> Mirv: I ordered this, I think it's from the same brand: multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=SLIM-1002-K&b=1
<brendand> Elleo, thanks
<Mirv> mardy: it probably works, when I googled about it Slimport seemed mostly just work
<bkchr> jgdx: Got adb working :D Needed to add adb to "persist.sys.usb.config". Do you know if it is still possible to boot with surfaceflinger? I added surfaceflinger to lightdm, but the lightdm only showed some "GLIBC" error.
<jgdx> bkchr, good stuff. I am unfamiliar with that part of the stack.
<dholbach> which arale channel did ota-6 go to?
<dholbach> ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en?
<dobey> dholbach: yes, stable should be it
<dholbach> thanks
<m0n5t3r_> meh, now syslog and dmesg are flooded with "[SPM] CANNOT GET UART SLEEP ACK (0x2feeffd)"
<nik90> ogra_: you got a fan :D on ubuntu-on-air :P
<seb128> charles, tedg, any chance you could review https://code.launchpad.net/~mdeslaur/indicator-power/fix-priorities/+merge/260903 ?
<kenvandine> jgdx: have you seen this? https://github.com/nemomobile/libqofono/pull/85
<kenvandine> jgdx: i think you have some magic for dealing with that scenario, this might help
<ogra_> nik90, oh ?
<nik90> ogra_: just a ubuntu-on-air viewer claiming you're one of the friendliest ubuntu-devs out there :D....I know rite, what was he thinking :P
<ogra_> :D
<charles> seb128, mdeslaur, looking now
<charles> mdeslaur, 2015-06-02?! :(
<old_benz> Just reporting back here.  I have a late revision Nexus 7 (shipped with Android 5) that I have not been able to install Ubuntu Touch on.  I was able to downgrade the bootloader and install a factory 4.4 image, which worked.
<old_benz> I'm seeing the exact same this referenced here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/674179/ubuntu-device-flash-fails-on-nexus-7-2013-android-5-0-2-cant-copy-image-to
<old_benz> I "believe" the issue is that the CWM recovery shipped with Ubuntu Touch fails to find the block devices to install on
<old_benz> In fact, I have only found one working recovery for this device posted on XDA, however I haven't found the sources for it
<old_benz> any pointers?
<old_benz> Here's the relevant thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-7-2013/nexus-7-2013-qa/mount-recovery-t3064562
<old_benz> is it possible to push Ubuntu Touch without a custom recovery?
<old_benz> I used fastboot flash to flash boot, recovery, and userdata, but the tablet was stuck on the Google logo
<old_benz> ie. wouldn't boot system from 'userdata'
<seb128> charles, thanks for looking
<mdeslaur> thanks charles!
<kenvandine> Elleo, how do you feel about adding readonly a convenience property which can be used to get the title, useful for setting the page title yourself?
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12418662/
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^ like that
<davmor2> old_benz: Install android 4.4, login into that system once that activates everything, then drop the device into fastboot mode, and run,  ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu --bootstrap,  this will then take a long while for the initial flash and startup but then should be good
<old_benz> davmor2: you think that should work?  I just found the TWRP patch: https://github.com/Tasssadar/android_kernel_google_msm/commit/0f7854f7c9fa23651a904f77675518038e85ce67
<old_benz> was going to ask for UT CWM sources to check if you have this commit
<kenvandine> Elleo, i don't love the idea, but it's nice to be able to set the title to something consistent
<davmor2> old_benz: Yeap that should work
<kenvandine> i tested it with address-book-app and showTitle: false
<old_benz> will run today and report back.  thank you!
<popey> old_benz: thats the way I do it too
<old_benz> thank you guys! sounds promising
<old_benz> davmor2: so this assumes the user has downgraded the boot image?
<old_benz> davmor2: since out of the box this tablet refuses to run 4.4
<seb128> charles, thanks for the review. Do you think you can organize a landing for that? if you do can you get the "start the right settings under unity8" change included as well?
<charles> seb128, sure
<seb128> charles, thanks
<davmor2> old_benz: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#razor comes with 4.3 as the earliest setup
 * tathhu tries to get ssh for rpi w/out hdmi
<tathhu> lawl wrong channel
<jgdx> kenvandine, I think the magic we have is largely removed as that bug was fixed.
<old_benz> davmor2: that's true, but later revisions of the table have a bootloader that refuses to boot anything prior to 5 (without a new boot.img flashed)
<davmor2> old_benz: if you download the 4.4 from there it will give you a flash all command just do that again it take a while but if you follow the instructions here https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/reinstalling-android/
<jgdx> kenvandine, the magic was kept for the one interface in libqofono that hasn't been migrated to the new qofono base object (mtksettings).
<old_benz> davmor2: going to try...
<kenvandine> jgdx: great, that PR just rang bells
<jgdx> but it's awesome that the valid flag now works, as IIRC it didn't
<tathhu> old_benz: refuses to run 4.4? nexus 7 2013? w00t
 * tathhu should flash ubuntu to n7 
<old_benz> tathhu: yes, the latest N7's that come with Android 5 will not boot a 4.4 factory image
<old_benz> without a modified boot.img
<tathhu> o_O
<tathhu> (at repair they flashed 4.3 on to mine every time?????? like wtf :D)
<old_benz> I'm guessing I'm gonna have to get the UT source and patch the recovery myself
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, I'd be okay with that
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<zzarr_> hello! have the problem with invisible mouse cursor when connecting a bluetooth mouse been fixed?
<zzarr_> and if, will it be available in next OTA release?
<pmcgowan> barry, you about?
<barry> pmcgowan: yep
<pmcgowan> barry, user on the mailing list has an empty channel.ini file after a faulty update
<pmcgowan> wondering what we can do to gather logs and then to restore him to working
<barry> pmcgowan: is this related to LP: #1495688?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1495688 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-cli tool fails on rolling/edge; missing file '/etc/system-image/config.d/00_default.ini" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495688
<pmcgowan> barry, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1495207
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495207 in Canonical System Image "BQ E4.5 (r24): after fine update to r25 system is reported as r-1 and as "never" updated" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> so doesnt seem related to me
<barry> pmcgowan: probably not, but it's suspicious.  just want to verify that this is system-image 3.0, right?  it probably is because of the config.d directory
<pmcgowan> barry, but how would his channel.ini file become empty?
<barry> pmcgowan: yeah, it shouldn't :/
<pmcgowan> I assume he is on latest stable
<pmcgowan> but we cant tell since thats in channel
<barry> right.  that's messed up.  no idea how that could be happening
<pmcgowan> barry, he has two bq phones so he can put a correct channel.ini in there, but then how to make sure he is at the right rev
<barry> pmcgowan: hang on
<kenvandine> zzarr_, there's a fix, but not landed yet.  I'm not sure when that'll be in an OTA, hopefully soon
<barry> pmcgowan: do you know when the phone adopted s-i 3.0?  it was on 2.5.1 for a long while.  is this a recent change?  maybe there's a bug in the upgrade process?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, that sounds like the problem asac was talking about earlier
<pmcgowan> barry, not sure
<barry> pmcgowan: that would be really good to know
<pmcgowan> barry, oh its still 2.5.1
<pmcgowan> why didnt we update that?
<barry> pmcgowan: then why is there a config.d directory?  that's a si 3.0 thing
<pmcgowan> barry, I just checked on my mx4 and its 2.5.1 and I have the config.d
<kenvandine> barry, i just checked on my krillin too, same
<kenvandine> 2.5.1-0ubuntu1~overlay1
<barry> pmcgowan: idk.  i vaguely remember discussions about this. 3.0 is mostly for snappy, but it has some things that could be seful for the phone.  i think it's a matter of being overly conservative and never getting around to it
<kenvandine> with /etc/system-image/config.d
<barry> huh.
<barry> my bq has been busted for a long while.  i should try to reflash it and see if it happens to me
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> not owned by any package
<kenvandine> the files in it
<kenvandine> so must come from the custom tarball
<barry> yeah, that's very strange
<pmcgowan> maybe to have same custom tarball for vivid and wily?
<pmcgowan> someone fixed something?
<barry> that's a possiblility
<kenvandine> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 Sep 15 12:13 01_channel.ini -> ../channel.ini
<kenvandine> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Sep 15 12:13 00_default.ini -> ../client.ini
<kenvandine> so they are just links
<pmcgowan> but it seems benign
<barry> right, but 2.5.1 shouldn't even look in config.d
<pmcgowan> barry, not sure it does
<pmcgowan> not sure what that other bug was running
<pmcgowan> this bug is just complaining about an empty channel.ini
<barry> pmcgowan: okay, let's ignore that other bug then for now, and the mystery of config.d
<barry> pmcgowan: yeah, i don't know how channel.ini could get corrupted or zeroed
<pmcgowan> barry, how do you suggest he recovers? put in a good file then do a -b 0?
<barry> pmcgowan: but channel.ini is by default just coming from the binary package, so if they haven't modified it, you can probably just grab it from there and install it.  it's channel.ini that has all the interesting device/channel specific stuff
<pmcgowan> barry, so just at-get the package? which one
<pmcgowan> then how to ensure he has all the bits he needs
<barry> pmcgowan: it should be in system-image-common and he just needs the channel.ini file from the unpacked .deb
 * barry is pretty sure that would fix it
<kenvandine> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<pmcgowan> barry, he can copy it from his other phone which may be easier for him
<pmcgowan> yeah I saw that too
<kenvandine> client.ini comes from system-image-common
<pmcgowan> we must override it in the build?
<kenvandine> channel.ini does get changed when the device upgrades, maybe something happened during update that caused it to fail to write the file back out
<barry> pmcgowan: oh sorry, i think i've been confused.  yes, channel.ini needs to be channel/device specific.  *client.ini* is the default
<pmcgowan> barry, I think he should get a good channel.ini then tell it to reflash the entire image
<barry> but it's channel.ini the bug says got zeroed out
<pmcgowan> whats the s-i-c command to do a full image
<barry> kenvandine: possibly a bug in recovery?  that's what applies the updates
<kenvandine> dunno, just speculation
<kenvandine> can't see when else that file could get emptied
<pmcgowan> this is the first time we hear of such a thing
<barry> kenvandine: unless the user did something deliberate
<kenvandine> it sounds like the same thing happened to asac, which is what scares me
<kenvandine> he was complaining about this like an hour ago in #phablet
<ogra_> kenvandine, he cant fire you, no worries
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> just sounds like we might have 2 people that hit this
<kenvandine> is r25 ota-6?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, why do you think its the same? he says he has r25 so he must have that file
<kenvandine> or ota-5?
<barry> kenvandine: that's scary indeed if true
<pmcgowan> I meant to make a decoder ring
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, not sure... just sounds like a similar issue since he can't get updates
<kenvandine> it must be ota-6
<kenvandine> bug 1495207
<ubot5> bug 1495207 in system-image (Ubuntu) "BQ E4.5 (r24): after fine update to r25 system is reported as r-1 and as "never" updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495207
<kenvandine> there shouldn't actually be an update past that, so maybe asac isn't hitting a bug at all
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I have a bad feeling, I am seeing messages indicating both ota5 and 6 are r25
<kenvandine> don't we have some table some where referencing channels and revisions for releases?
<kenvandine> i know i've never seen one, but hopes it exists :)
<mcphail> I'm 90% sure OTA5 wasn't r25
<pmcgowan> no I was going to make one
<pmcgowan> ota6 certainly shows as r25
<kenvandine> i'm thinking r25 must be ota6
<pmcgowan> it is on my bq
<kenvandine> according to that bug they had just gotten that update
<mcphail> I was doing a bit of channel surfing when rc-proposed was r26 and was disappointed when OTA6 only incremented me to r25. But it _was_ an increment
<kenvandine> that sounds wrong too
<kenvandine> rc-proposed revisions climb much faster than stable
<pmcgowan> the release note shows versions and ota5 was r24
<pmcgowan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-5
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ah... the decoder ring :)
<mcphail> kenvandine: maybe it wasn't rc-proposed, but it was some non-stock channel
<pmcgowan> each channel is at a different number its maddening
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-6
<kenvandine> says 25
<kenvandine> so that makes sense
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> so thats settled
<kenvandine> so asac shouldn't be seeing updates...
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> barry, never answered my question on how that user should proceed? I guess he can just fix the channel.ini
<ogra_> pmcgowan, once you have 100 devices with 20 channnels each you will cover all numbers from 1-1000 at least :)
<pmcgowan> I have a bug to show the ota number on the main revision, like 15.04.6
<pmcgowan> but thta woud be too logical
<ogra_> yeah, stop complicating things
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, we should just do that
<kenvandine> we need to get that info from somewhere though
<kenvandine> maybe add a release property to system-image-dbus
<kenvandine> that we tag for releases
<barry> pmcgowan: the problem with channel.ini is that it's device/channel specific, so you can't just grab it from anywhere.  if he has a duplicate model and he wants to stay on the same channel, then he could grab it from there.  otherwise, you'll have to unpack the update that corresponds to what the device *should* be at, and then get the channel.ini from there
<kenvandine> 15.04.6 for tagged ota6 and 15.04.6~ for revisions between 15.04.5 and 15.04.6
<pmcgowan> barry, he has an indentical one for himself, this is his wife's
<barry> kenvandine: si-dbus does have an interface for giving a bunch of information (basically parsing out the ini files)
<barry> pmcgowan: that will probably do it
<kenvandine> barry, yeah, we use that in settings to display this type of info
<pmcgowan> barry, in cae, shat is the incantation to reload the entire image
<pmcgowan> case
<barry> pmcgowan: you mean, do a full update?
<pmcgowan> yes
<pmcgowan> so he can be sure he has all the latest
<barry> `system-image-cli -b 0` should do the trick.  that forces the device to think it's at build 0 so it will force a full update to the latest revision
<pmcgowan> right thought so thanks
<barry> np
<pmcgowan> barry, that needs a sudo yes?
<barry> pmcgowan: yep
<mcphail> Does anyone agree that if you select "delete" on an SMS or dekko notification, the message should be deleted (rather than just the notification)? If so, where should I file a bug?
<tathhu> No. :P
<mcphail> tathhu: grr :)
<tathhu> Atleast not by default :P
<mcphail> tathhu: I don't mean the "clear all" button. I mean dragging the notification to the right and selecting "delete". Surely "delete" should "delete", otherwise it should be named "hide"?
<tathhu> Ahh.. :D
<mcphail> (that's what my android phone does, and it is very convenient)
 * ogra_ votes for renaming
<mcphail> ogra_: but then you have to unlock the phone to delte spam email
<ogra_> nah, i have a server that deletes it before it reaches me ;)
<DanChapman> You would have to unlock the phone anyway to bring dekko to the foreground so it can delete it
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> DanChapman: no way to "cache" the deltes soo they happen automagically when dekko is next brought to foreground?
<mcphail> *deletes
<zzarr_> kenvandine, thanks,
<kenvandine> zzarr_, np
<zzarr_> opps, I got an extra ","
<mcphail> DanChapman: btw, I think it is fair to say I get notified about a selection of my emails, rather than all of them. Can't work out why, though.
<DanChapman> mcphail: if they were cached you would be relying on the UID's not changing between sessions. Which they are not guaranteed to persist.
<mcphail> aah. shame
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F36EeZbS3Gzqq_tivKZHyoLDCOxT1TPh0vubhvWJafI/edit#heading=h.e8455ywmlctg
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, woot, that'll prove very useful :)
<kenvandine> thx
<pmcgowan> sure
<DanChapman> mcphail: ahh yes the notifications aren't yet clever enough to figure out new mail that arrived during periods of no connection.
<mcphail> DanChapman: tbh, it can miss a notification at any time
<mcphail> DanChapman: I can set up a job to spam my phone with emails every few seconds, and only occasional clusters get through. No idea why
<mcphail> Sorry, not "get through". Rather "raise notification"
<mcphail> (but it is nice to get notifications at all - definite improvement :) )
<DanChapman> mcphail: not seen that before. I'll look into it :-)
<mcphail> DanChapman: cheers!
<old_benz> davmor2: same issue, 2015/09/15 12:20:30 error pushing: failed to copy '/home/dima/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu/flo/version-239.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<old_benz> running your command from earlier today
<old_benz> this is on a N7 downgraded to 4.4 with a modded boot.img
<old_benz> Can someone link me to the source of the CWM UT recovery?
<bkchr> Hi, how can I use surfaceflinger instead of mir? Is there a configuration option?
<popey> we used to support that but I don't think we do anymore, kgunn may know
<kgunn> bkchr: right, that option doesn't exist
<bkchr> kgunn: okay, so if my mir is dying with exceptions, I need to compile it for myself?
<kgunn> bkchr: can you explain a little what you're doing ?
<kgunn> like what hw? are you using our image?
<bkchr> I'm trying to port a caf kernel to my Oneplus One.
<bkchr> http://pastebin.com/wYJijmWE That's the error I get.
<kgunn> bkchr: ah yeah...interesting enough, we just ran across an abi break from that same chip vendor....i wonder if this is the same
<kgunn> kdub: ^
<kgunn> bkchr: fwiw, yes, we did just to verify...have to rebuild mir against the driver we were working with, so you might want to as well
<kgunn> we shouldn't have to, but then again chip vendors aren't really looking out for abi breaks for downstream binary users :)
<bkchr> Okay ;)
<vitimiti> Are there any plans on adding the ability to download files (at least on desktop) for the Ubuntu web browser?
<faenil> vitimiti: I'm quite sure I've seen some design about that
<vitimiti> faenil, I see, that's good
<bkchr> kgunn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir is this guide still valid?
<kgunn> bkchr: yes it should be
<kgunn> bkchr: is that webpage loading for you? it's not for me...
<faenil> vitimiti: not sure about the implementation side ofi t
<vitimiti> faenil, if it can download stuff, even if it's just to the Downloads directory, I'm fine with it. As of now it opens the download page in Firefox, which is a workaround, but annoying
<faenil> vitimiti: I haven't tried the desktop version yet :)
<bkchr> kgunn: Yeah the website is loading for me. But it seams that I should need to upgrade to willy
<faenil> vitimiti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1354391
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354391 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Can't download random files" [High,In progress]
<kgunn> bkchr: well...hang on
<vitimiti> faenil, thank you
<kgunn> bkchr: if you're on a phone...i assume you're using our vivid release plus the stable-phone-overlay ?
<kgunn> this is what is used in building all our images
<kgunn> as wily is a bit of a wild ride lately
<kgunn> you can get the src for mir from either the tarball in the ppa
<kgunn> or from lp:mir/0.15
 * faenil is off to bed, good night people o/
<kgunn> bkchr: ok....and that wiki isn't right, it is rather old, sorry i said ok...
<kgunn> bkchr: what you're probably looking for is
<kgunn> this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/GetInvolved
<kgunn> actually the "hacking mir"
<kgunn> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<bkchr> kgunn: stable-phone-overlay whats that? :D I'm using a vivid image, but it's all hacky at the moment
<kgunn> bkchr: right if you have a recent image...and you go look at /etc/apt/source.list.d/ you should see an "extras-ppa.list" there
<kgunn> that lists this ppa
<kgunn> which is this https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<bkchr> Okay, that's not there :D
<kgunn> hmmm
<kgunn> bkchr: just to make sure i understand...you're working on a phone right ? oneplus one?
<kgunn> and using an image from our image server ?
<kgunn> can i ask what image channel you used ?
<kgunn> bkchr: and i have to admit...i'm not completely familiar with how somebody goes about porting and pulling apart all the primordial bits :)
<bkchr> kgunn:  Yeah I'm working on the phone, but I used an image from mariogrip who already ported the aosp kernel to the oneplus one ;) Maybe i should update to one of your images
<kgunn> bkchr: ah...yeah...might be. he probably just based off an older image some time in history
<kgunn> obviously before 14.04 was released...we were just plain old vivid
<bkchr> kgunn: It took me a lot of work and trying to get it all working. So the image wasn't so important^^
<kgunn> when wily got cranked up, and we wanted new phone features..but not to step fwd onto wily...the stable overlay was created
<kgunn> so in reality, i think you can just add that ppa to your sources list and update....
<kgunn> if you're on vivid
<kgunn> already
<kgunn> unsure how old your vivid is..
<bkchr> yeah it's an vivid
<kgunn> bkchr: and actually...now that you say this...you will get a very modern mir doing that
<bkchr> kgunn: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/current/ , could I use the vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz image?
<kgunn> bkchr: on your device if you do apt-cache policy libmirserver* what does it say is installed ?
<bkchr> kgunn: http://pastebin.com/X3GV68ec that's the output
<kgunn> ah... bkchr you're not completely old in terms of mir....we just moved to 15.1 from 14.1
<kgunn> in fact i think that means you're on the latest "stable"
<kgunn> ota6 image
<kgunn> bkchr: that's even more dirty laundry....we have that "stable-phone-overlay" that we use on the rc-proposed images...and we take a "snapshot" for stable release...hence "ci-train-ppa-service/stable-snapshot/"
<mariogrip> I use system-images now, so some of the tarballs might be old yeah
<kgunn> mariogrip: yeah, but if you're on stable...that's not really what i would call "old"
<kgunn> so bkchr i don't think you need to upgrade or anything, prolly just a rebuild to get past that hwcomposer issue
<kgunn> bkchr: and you can also join #ubuntu-mir on freenode and ping if you hit issue with builds and what not there...
<kgunn> we have 2 dudes in australia...so someone should anwer
<mariogrip> The system image issnt old, but the tarballs for using rootstock installer is old
<kgunn> hey i need to jump off for a bit..feel free to ping, nice chatting o/
<bkchr> kgunn: thx for your help ;)
<mariogrip> Hi bkchr, how's plasma working on the one?
<bkchr> I didn't tried much of it ;) Just installed it and played a little bit. I would say, all that was working on ubuntu also worked on plasma.
<bkchr> but it's much more unstable :D
<mariogrip> Yeah, I haven't got time to try it out yet. But I got some solid progress on cellular on the one, and I also gonna start porting to the OnePlus two :D
<bkchr> Yeah, I follow your topic ;) I'm willed to help :D I'm also using some of your stuff with the cyanogenmod kernel.
<elimiste1e> Has anyone collected any data on the most-desired Ubuntu Phone apps (that don't yet exist)?
<elimiste1e> as in, which apps are stopping people from switching?
<mariogrip> bkchr: That would be awesome. We need more developers at ubports if we want to reach our goal :D
<elimiste1e> which goal?
<elimiste1e> "to port Ubuntu Touch to as many devices as possible"?
<mariogrip> Jup! :D
<elimiste1e> cool :-)
<OerHeks> elimiste1e, you might want to check sturmfluts blog http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/2015/06/27/ubuntu-app-scope-wishlist-june-2015/
<elimiste1e> Does anyone know why Canonical's Ubuntu Phone apps are closed source?
<elimiste1e> thanks OerHeks, that looks handy
<elimiste1e> like https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.canonical.scopes.tasks is closed source, for example
<cwayne> elimisteve: that's a bug that it's listed as closed source, source lives here: https://code.launchpad.net/task-app
<elimisteve> thanks cwayne
<cwayne> np, that's probably the case for a lot of them tbh
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-16
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I've been very bad about app dev since everytime I install the SDK on Kubuntu my machine randomly breaks
<ahoneybun> yea but I even I can't live on 2G
<ahoneybun> *even I
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I was also wondering about advanced boot options like in android
<ahoneybun> like reboot bootloader and recovery
<ahoneybun> mm hotspot is not working right
<ahoneybun> I'm getting auth problem on the device trying to connect
<ahoneybun> device: mako
<ahoneybun> latest stable OTA6
<masa_> i want to try install ubuntu touch on my old droid phone. which phone do you recommend?
<dholbach> good morning
<mokmeister> masa: look and see if your device is on this list, if so you might be able to get ubuntu-touch on your old droid phone - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mokmeister> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi mokmeister
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Guacamole Day! 😃
<Prosthet1cS> Has anyone tried running a plasma mobile image on either a meizu or bq aqauris?
<Prosthet1cS> http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/
<ogra_> oSoMoN, dbarth, do you gys have plans to ever add a fullscreen button to the browser menu ?
<oSoMoN> ogra_, no plans, but feel free to file a bug to request the feature, it shouldn’t be hard to implement (there is already a keyboard shortcut that does that on devices with a keyboard)
<ogra_> i just notice that i wouldnt have packaged many of my games if they would have been able to properly initiate fullscreen :)
<oSoMoN> hehe
<ogra_> (usually a bug in the game ... but being able to forcse fullscreen from teh browser  would solve that)
<oSoMoN> yeah
 * tathhu is now running ubuntu on laptop, tablet & rpi2 :o
<ogra_> you definitely need a phone !
<ogra_> and a drone too !!
<tathhu> phone, maybe soonTM (again)
<tathhu> drone... brb!
<ogra_> heh
<jgdx> davmor2, hey, did you make a bug for hotspot being shown on mako?
<davmor2> jgdx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1487157 lists the 2 bugs
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487157 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "mako and flo should have hotspot disabled" [Undecided,In progress]
<davmor2> jgdx: not sure is the second is right or not any more, I can certainly file one though
<jgdx> davmor2, perfect
<bkchr> Hi, has anyone an idea why my adb-emergency-shell is dying? http://pastebin.com/Nw9b3NZ0 Maybe because another adbd is already running?
<K1773R> can i get GPS coordinates from CLI?
<tathhu> Can I get someone to buy me an ubuntu phone? :P
<k1l_> if you found one tell him i need one too :)
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> Stupid me :)
<pete-woods> pitti: it's that time again (https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/pull/11)
<pete-woods> if you could merge that into the stable overlay PPA again, it would be extremely helpful
<bkchr> Anyone has an idea why my upstart doesn't create any log files in log/upstart?
<greyback> bkchr: /var/log/upstart and ~/cache/upstart are where upstart logs usually
<greyback> ~/.cache/upstart
<bkchr> greyback: ahh okay, under ~/.cache/upstart there is something but nothing under /var/log/upstart, hmmm. http://pastebin.com/DkVJYktp any ideas why everything is crashing?
<greyback> bkchr: define "everything" - it looks like ubuntu-location-service is in a crash loop though
<greyback> you've got a bunch of system services failing
<greyback> bkchr: what image has you installed?
<greyback> have
<greyback> even your syslog service died. Which would explain the lack of logs
<bkchr> greyback: Hmm what image should I use? I'm new and I think I took the wrong -.-
<greyback> bkchr: what device are you using?
<bkchr> greyback: Oneplus one, porting a kernel^^ Used the following image "ubuntu-.." image: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu/generic/index.json
<greyback> bkchr: I'm not a porting expert. But I would recommend working on the "rc-proposed" (or "rc-stable") image instead of "devel"
<greyback> rc-* = vivid
<greyback> devel = wily, which isn't getting much attention
<greyback> we're focusing on delivering the phone based on the stable vivid foundation
<bkchr> greyback: So I should use one of these? http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/ubuntu/generic/index.json or should I use a rc-proposed?
<greyback> bkchr: either is ok, rc-proposed changes daily, whereas stable moves very slowly (i'm not sure how often "rc" changes, not much looking at its history)
<jibel> rc changes as often as stable
<pitti> pete-woods: heh, looking
<bkchr> okay thx, I will try the rc-proposed ;)
<jibel> bkchr for reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels
<greyback> jibel: good to know, ta
<pete-woods> pitti: thanks :)
<bkchr> jibel: ahh. Maybe someone should edit this page, because ony devel-proposed states that it is wily
<pitti> pete-woods: done: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=dbusmock&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<pete-woods> pitti: awesome! much appreciated! :)
<bkchr> greyback: Could you maybe help me another time? My android-tools-adbd.log shows "install_listener('tcp:5037','*smartsocket*')" but I never see the device at my pc, any ideas?
<zaolin> Does anyone know why the audio playback interrupts on each device action ? For example locking the screen.
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, we can revert that libusermetrics landing if you prefer
<mterry> seb128, no it's fine
<mterry> seb128, unity8 should handle "" better if it's not the invalid-flag I thought it was
<seb128> mterry, thanks for working on that!
<mterry> seb128, I didn't mean to sound ornery  ;)
<seb128> you didn't
<didrocks> that's volounteering
<seb128> but you were right on principle, buggy updates should probably be reverted
<mterry> :)  speaking of volunteering, I need to do sponsoring today
<jdstrand> beuno: hey, it might be time to bzr pull the review tools. there are two small updates for touch. this is not time-critical
<beuno> jdstrand, ack ack, cc/ pindonga
<pindonga> will do
<jdstrand> thanks
<mpt> charles, hi, perhaps you could pop in to #ubuntu-desktop to help us understand some indicator-power stuff
<mpt> particularly the terminology involved in <https://code.launchpad.net/~mdeslaur/indicator-power/fix-priorities/+merge/260903>
<greyback> bkchr: sorry man, that layer I don't know anything about. ogra_ might be able to point you in right direction
<bkchr> greyback: okay.
<TonyBoston> is there any new way to sync with owncloud?
<bkchr> ogra_:  Hi, could you help with the adb daemon? I see in the kernel log that adb is started "adb_open", but my device isn't showing up at my PC. lsusb doesn't show anything. Added adb to /data/android-data/property/persist.sys.usb.config. Created the android-tools.override in /etc/init....
<ogra_> if you already dont see it in lsusb there is a deeper prob than adb
<ogra_> you should definitely see a connect event in dmesg when you plug it in and there should also be some entry in lsusb
<ogra_> else i'd say the USB interface on  the phone side isnt up
<bkchr> how can I check if the usb interface is up?
<ogra_> well, via lsusb and dmesg as i said
<ogra_> for the phone side ... that depends on your device and how it handles that
<bkchr> dmesg on my pc doesn't show any connect/disconnect. Yesterday I tried the same kernel, but with an older image
<bkchr> and my adb was working :/
<ogra_> well, i havent touched adb on phones in about a year now (and dont work on the phone anymore ) ... but i doubt anythin in the rootfs has changed in that regard
<bkchr> hmm okay, but I think you're right that the problem isn't an adb problem, more an usb problem.
<bkchr> ogra_: I see "gadget: android_usb ready" in my kernel log. Maybe you have some hints, for what I could search?
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/white-version-of-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-no-longer-in-stock-491910.shtml
<lotuspsychje> you guys bought too much
<mariogrip> Yey, got my oneplus two today :D
<lotuspsychje> nice mariogrip !
<lotuspsychje> mariogrip: will the one+one image work on it?
<mariogrip> lotuspsychje: unfortunately it will not work. but I hope the porting will go faster than on the one.
<lotuspsychje> cool, good luck mariogrip
<mariogrip> Thanks :D
<old_benz> mariogrip: can't wait for the OPO...
<mariogrip> old_benz: :D
<taiebot> Hey ya all. Are we ever going to have scopes like Nearby on nexus 4 i have been waiting for a long time but they never appeared. :'(
<taiebot> Also has there been any progress regarding app startup there was a thread on the mailing list talking about some work by Benjamin Zeller
<old_benz> hey guys, I've checked out Ubuntu Touch following the "port to new dvices" guide
<old_benz> I'm just very stupid, but where are the kernel sources?
<old_benz> It says on the developer page: You can find your kernel config at kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/ cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig.
<old_benz> I don't have a kernel folder though, in my ~/phablet folder
<Shihab> Hai
<old_benz> I found this: git clone git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android_kernel_asus_grouper.git
<old_benz> that's for the 2012 Nexus 7
<old_benz> but I don't see a similar repo for Nexus 7 2013 - flo
<old_benz> any help guys?
<ogra_> old_benz, the kernels for the suppported nexus devices are somewhere on kernel.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> (and packaged as debs in the ubuntu archive)
<old_benz> so they are not build alongside Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> what would "build alongside ubuntu touch" mean now ?
<ogra_> the images are built from deb packages
<old_benz> I see
<old_benz> I only found this: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ppisati/ubuntu-nexus7.git/
<ogra_> you want to search for the codename ... i.e. flo
<old_benz> don't find anything with that search
<ogra_> that branch is most likely from a few years ago when we tried desktop on the tablet
<old_benz> that's what I figure
<ogra_> ask in #ubuntu-kernel then ...
<ogra_> note that all of the above only applies to the nexus images
<ogra_> non-nexus devices usually build their kernel from the android tree directly
<old_benz> ogra_: thanks, asking there
<ogra_> :)
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: You've been quite lately
<dhbiker> ogra_, did something major change today in rc proposed ?
<dhbiker> battery life is quite better for me now on arale
<old_benz> rtg: do you know where I might be able to find the sources of the custom CWM recovery that Ubuntu Touch uses?
<old_benz> sorry, all: do you know where I might be able to find the sources of the custom CWM recovery that Ubuntu Touch uses?
<old_benz> also, is it possible to install Ubuntu Touch without the custom recovery?  The kernel sources that "flo" is using are patched up to support this device.  The root of my problem is that the CWM recovery isn't able to mount any partitions
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yeah, I have been way to busy lately. but now i
<mariogrip> 'm back with a shiny new oneplus 2
<ktatar156> Hello
<ktatar156> I've got a problem with flashing
<ktatar156> paste.ubuntu.com/12430800
<ktatar156> Last message from terminal was ~25 minutes
<ktatar156> should I stop that by CTRL+C and do it again? Can that break device?
<mariogrip> ktatar156: The script only pushes the tarballs to device, and the devices recovery will install the updates on the system. so it is save to stop and do it again.  (dont reboot the device if there is a spinning Ubuntu logo, that means that it's progressing the tarballs and edits the system)
<mariogrip> safe*
<mariogrip> so, the script is safe to stop at any time.
<mcphail> ktatar156: I've had similar problems with a silently dropped adb connection
<mcphail> ktatar156: the channel flashing is certainly buggy
<mariogrip> Yeah, a dropped adb connection will halt the script
<mariogrip> halt/crash
<mcphail> ktatar156: I've had better results flashing from recovery, but I don't know if that was just good luck
<ktatar156> Thanks. So I must just try and try?:)
<mcphail> ktatar156: yep :)
<mariogrip> mcphail: Should be the same, the script will just "fastboot boot recovery.img" any way.
<mcphail> mariogrip: I've never had a dropped connection when flashing from recovery, though
<mariogrip> I dunno, but it *should* be the same, since it boots the same image
<mcphail> mariogrip: yes, probably just luck
<mariogrip> :)
<mcphail> mariogrip: I did wonder whether there was a bug which makes the system drop adb connections, though
<ogra_> the USB on the meizu is very picky in general
<ogra_> thats a HW issue
<mcphail> ogra_: i have the bq
<ogra_> if you have a device with USB 1.1 port, try that ...
<ogra_> or an 1.1 hub you can put in the line
<ogra_> that usually tames it
<ogra_> mcphail, yeah, i was more commenting on the problem above
<ktatar156> So, to get best result, I should use ubuntu-device-flash touch --wipe --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --bootstrap --recovery-image=recovery.img in fastboot mode, yes? Or other command?
<ogra_> if you use --botstrap you dont need --wipe
<mcphail> ktatar156: that will completely wipe the device
<ogra_> *bootstrap
<ktatar156> I want to delete as much as I can and reinstall all
<ogra_> then --bootstrap is correct
<ktatar156> without --wipe?
<mcphail> ktatar156: you don't need --wipe to wipe the device if flashing from fastboot with --bootstrap
<mcphail> (--bootstrap was enough for a full wipe for me, anyway)
<ktatar156> ok, thanks
<ktatar156> But still I'm not lucky man, can't flash it... maybe because of using Ubuntu in virtual box...,
<mcphail> ktatar156: You're quite brave to be flashing a device from a virtual machine
<ktatar156> Just can't make my arch working with that ubuntu-device-flash...
<ktatar156> maybe phablet-tools? But how to use them - what command to flash with stable channell Meizu?
<ahoneybun> nice mariogrip
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
<slo> Mornings
<sturmflut2> 30 hours to go for UbuContest!
<sturmflut2> And we need much more nominations, so go crazy! :)
<sturmflut2> http://ubucon.de/2015/contest/nominate-individual
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Apple Dumpling Day! 😃
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, so, does it sound like the MPRIS controls can land now that there are fixes for the ff/rew buttons?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, or, fundamentally, do we need to wait for the dash previews or something?
<john-mcaleely> abeato, ^
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: we have to land the mpris and ui fixes together
<john-mcaleely> ui, being the ff/rew fixes xavi is trying to test now?
<john-mcaleely> it seems this is a perpetual circle. No one can land anything until something else is landed, which is waiting for the thing to land
<john-mcaleely> sigh
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: Yeap Multimedia is a mess.  But I think Jim in his state of play email told everyone to use silo55 so it could all land together, But I can install 2 silos and land them together
<john-mcaleely> is xavi on freenode?
<popey> davmor2: did that mail go to the music app guys?
<davmor2> popey: no this was general stuff for mpris rather than the playlist stuff.  Playlist in the music app can land anytime as I understand it
<davmor2> popey: not sure what mpris stuff the music app needs to land
<davmor2> popey: but as I understand it the apps can land after and then resolve any issues in the element that is broken once everything is landed.
<davmor2> popey: the important ones for the ui indicator changes and the mpris enablement aiui
<davmor2> s/for/were
<john-mcaleely> hi xavigarcia :-)
<xavigarcia> hi john-mcaleely :)
<john-mcaleely> so, I think davmor2 has just said that when your indicator chanegs are in silo55, he can test it again
<john-mcaleely> and then that silo can land
<john-mcaleely> after that, two things will happen later:
<john-mcaleely> - music app will complete development
<john-mcaleely> - the dash previews can be warmed-over and landed
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ^ yes?
<xavigarcia> ok... I'm waiting for my branch to get approved and will add it to the silo... I hope in a few hours after the US team wakes up
<xavigarcia> I think you are right
<john-mcaleely> xavigarcia, ok, that sounds like I just need some patience then :-)
<john-mcaleely> thank you
<xavigarcia> john-mcaleely: np... you can also test it using the build from the branch
<xavigarcia> https://code.launchpad.net/~xavi-garcia-mena/indicator-sound/next-play-prev-buttons-bug-1373313/+merge/271114
<xavigarcia> john-mcaleely: here's the link
<john-mcaleely> thanks
<xavigarcia> np!
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: yeap kinda somes it up, so it sounds like xavigarcia 's changes stop the broken behaviour that we currently see where you can always press the skip forward back buttons and kill the app with a single item in the playlist. So then we can land those two fixes, that then frees up the other teams to complete their landings
<john-mcaleely> phew
<xavigarcia> davmor2: I hope so... the problem I have right now is that the MPRIS properties for CanGoNext and CanGoPrevious always return false
<xavigarcia> davmor2: and also I don't get notification when a property change. That works fine on the desktop :/
<xavigarcia> davmor2: so I suspect media-hub has some issues with MPRIS
<abeato> xavigarcia, is it only the property changes for CanGoNext and CanGoPrevious what you do not receive?
<abeato> is the rest of the properties working fine?
<xavigarcia> abeato: nope, I don't get notification for any property
<davmor2> xavigarcia: Everything currently is a single item in a playlist from my conversation with Jim before he went on holiday.  So in theory currently there is never a forward back option.  Once this lands and the scopes and music apps land with the playlist changes then we should see something different aiui
<abeato> ouch
<xavigarcia> abeato: CanPlay returns true, though, but I don't get the notification either
<davmor2> oh that's different
<abeato> xavigarcia, ok, so no property changed notification and zlso wrong values for CanGoNext and CanGoPrevious
<abeato> *also
<davmor2> xavigarcia: you have silo55 installed I assume?
<xavigarcia> davmor2: ah, ok... that makes sense then. It would explain why the next and previous properties always return false
<xavigarcia> davmor: yep
<xavigarcia> davmor2: so the remaining thing would be why we don't get any property change notification
<xavigarcia> davmor2: we need them as the state of the control buttons may change while playing... (at the end of the tracklist, beginning...etc)
<davmor2> xavigarcia: that is one for abeato
<xavigarcia> davmo2: ah, ok...
<xavigarcia> abeato: ^^
<abeato> xavigarcia, yep, noted
<xavigarcia> cool
<xavigarcia> thanks
<davmor2> xavigarcia: Jim had a chat with me before he went on holiday so I had a heads up on the order of the landings as this was gonna be a pain in the arse of a landing :)
<abeato> xavigarcia, anyway it will be good to have all what is needed for debugging in silo 55
<xavigarcia> abeato, davmor2: ok, I will add my branch in silo 55 as soon as it gets approved... waiting for charles to wake up :)
<abeato> xavigarcia, sure, thanks
<abeato> xavigarcia, but taking into account what davmor2 says (only one item in the playlist for the moment), there will be no change notification for CanGoNext and CanGoPrevious. Which properties would you expect to see changes for in that case?
<davmor2> abeato, xavigarcia: One question for the indicator, when playing does it switch to a pause icon now?
<xavigarcia> abeato: there are other notifications
<abeato> davmor2, not for me
<xavigarcia> davmor2: it doesn't change right now... I'm not sure why... It changes ok on the desktop
<xavigarcia> davmor2: But when we receive the notifications for the properties we can set whatever we need when pressing play
<om26er> tedg, Hi!
<om26er> tedg, I assume you worked on the power indicator, is there a way to enable/disable auto brightness from gsettings ?
<tedg> om26er: Actually that was charles but I think there are docs in the test plan, let me look.
<tedg> om26er: Hmm, no, that's all battery stuff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-power
<om26er> tedg, oh, ok. I'll ask charles if he knowns of a call I should make
<om26er> I have been trying to go through indicator-power' source but couldnt find anything useful
<tedg> om26er: I imagine it's a call to upower
<dobey> om26er: it's probably some property exposed from powerd
<dobey> yeah
<mterry> What is smartscopesproxy?  It's taking a lot of cpu reliably on rc-proposed
<M0tty> Hi!
<seb128> mterry, pstolowski might know?
<mterry> seb128, I think I figured out what caused it (bad internet connection) -- will file a bug, but not the show-stopper I thought it might have been
<seb128> mterry, well, things shouldn't eat cpu on poor connection
<mterry> seb128, agreed!  still a bug  :)
<seb128> yeah, an important one as well
<seb128> when traveling you have not so good connection and that's when you don't want your battery to go flat
<mterry> seb128, not poor connection, but like it was a 3g sim card with no data on it.  I bet it would do it for coffee shop wifi before you finish connecting too
<M0tty> I have a bug referenced on launchpad #1442105 about gps. have you any solution to solve this issue?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1442105 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "GPS not working on my BQ Ubuntu Touch " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1442105
<mterry> stuff where it looks like you have internet, but you don't
<seb128> right
<seb128> 3g with no data is not that uncommon
<seb128> so still worth fixing ;-)
<pstolowski> mterry, it's a process which talks to smart scopes server (http) do deliver results for remote scopes such as amazon, ebay, 7digital and some others
<mterry> seb128, I want it fixed!  :)
<M0tty> I'm looking for a reporting bug application but ubuntu-bug is capricius
<KUMKI> HELP
<KUMKI> HELP
<mterry> pstolowski, bug 1496875
<ubot5> bug 1496875 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "smartscopesproxy uses a lot of CPU with bad internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496875
<mterry> M0tty, looks like people are working on that bug.  I'm not involved, but it doesn't look ignored to me
<mterry> KUMKI, you ok?
<KUMKI> FINE
<KUMKI> YA
<KUMKI> i need to change my mobile to ubuntu os mobile
<KUMKI> help me
<M0tty> Mterry, yes, but it seems some people have succeed to solve this issue ;-)
<popey> KUMKI: you haven't actually asked a question yet
<popey> KUMKI: just barking "HELP" at people isn't useful.
<mterry> KUMKI, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<KUMKI> k
<KUMKI> i need basic hardware requirement for a mobile to change ubuntu os
<KUMKI> i has local mobile
<KUMKI> i  dosent judge what type of os installed on that mobile
<KUMKI> it have mb size of memory on internal
<KUMKI> what size of memory required to set kernal on that tuch mobile
<KUMKI> help
<popey> KUMKI: we have a set of devices which are supported
<popey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> For other devices there needs to be work done to port.
<popey> The lowest RAM device we have Ubuntu on is 1GB
<pstolowski> mterry, thanks
<MaTiZzzz> Hi, I noticed that when I set an alarm in the Clock App on my MX4, the alarm does not go off when the device is turned off. I epxected that it would wakeup the device. Does anyone has the same experience?
<mcphail> MaTiZzzz: by "turned off", do you mean full power off?
<MaTiZzzz> yes, completely shutdown
<mcphail> MaTiZzzz: aah - haven't tried that. I think Android wakes up, doesn't it?
<MaTiZzzz> thinks so. At least in the past with old skool Nokia's it was the case
<mcphail> MaTiZzzz: if it doesn't work on Ubuntu, I don't know if that is a bug or a design choice
<DanChapman> MaTiZzzz, mcphail: there's a bug filed for that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1420169
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1420169 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Alarms don't set RTC alarm to wake up the phone" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<KUMKI> JOIN
<KUMKI> I NEED BASIC System requirements
<mcphail> DanChapman: cheers
<MaTiZzzz> DanChapman: thanks, I will keep an eye on that bug.
<mcphail> KUMKI: please take your time to compose a polite and comprehensible question in English. Then, if anyone knows the answer, they will be able to help you
<KUMKI> system development for mobile phone upgrade as ubuntu
<davmor2> KUMKI: The closest thing you get to minimum spec is https://insights.ubuntu.com/2013/02/15/get-the-faqs-about-ubuntu-on-smartphones/ but that will not be specific enough.  Other than that I don't think any can help you as such, if there isn't a port you would have to create one.
<KUMKI> basic configuration required to construct a mobile with ubuntu os
<KUMKI> hardware requirement for constructing android os
<mcphail> KUMKI: you will need a mobile capable of running Android 4.x, and I'm sure Google have published minimum specs for that
<KUMKI> ok
<mcphail> KUMKI: you wil also need a device which already has android drivers, I think
<KUMKI> i need to construct a new new device with ubuntu os
<KUMKI> what is hardware based requirement for it
<davmor2> KUMKI: You have been told.  It needs to be compatible with android 4.x
<KUMKI> thanks
<KUMKI> quit
<taiebot> Is there problem with 7digital its been two days that the music scope does not show any results from 7digital?
<beuno> taiebot, there is, we're working on fixing it
<taiebot> beuno: Cool thank you
<taiebot> beuno: do you know about if Nearby scopes will ever land on Nexus 4 ?
<beuno> taiebot, I don't. I have a hunch it'll become available for all devices
<beuno> but it's not more than a hunch  :)
<taiebot> beuno: hopefully soon!! :)
<ahoneybun> sadly the N4 is getting the short stick a bit
<ahoneybun> at least we got the hotspot a bit before
<kenvandine> ahoneybun: i sad to say the n4 is going to lose hotspot support in the next ota :(
<kenvandine> just until the device specific bugs are resolved
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I know it does not work for me
<kenvandine> right
<ahoneybun> at least the one time I tried it
<kenvandine> it works great on arale and krillin :)
<kenvandine> it does bad things on the mako
<kenvandine> sorry about that
<ahoneybun> it makes the spot but it says the password is wrong for me
<kenvandine> it's bugs lower in the stack
<kenvandine> yeah, that's a wpa-supplicant bug
<ahoneybun> it's just a spare phone atm anyway
<kenvandine> we've since added support for insecure hotspots, which we thought would work well on mako
<ahoneybun> not my daily
<kenvandine> but turns out there are other issues even for insecure hotspots
<kenvandine> so we had to blacklist the device for now
<ahoneybun> thanks for the info kenvandine
<ahoneybun> I think we have met
<kenvandine> np, wish i wasn't passing along bad news :)
<ahoneybun> at SELF
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> we did
<ahoneybun> nice
<TonyBoston> I feel like I have seen some owncloud stuff on my ubuntu phone some time ago
<TonyBoston> could this be true?
<TonyBoston> I recall the ability to add an owncloud account on it
<TonyBoston> or I may be totally wrong
<taiebot> Going on holidays this week end \o/ unfortunately will have to get a second phone to make my UT working :'(  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<old_benz2> hey y'all, I've got CWM built that works on my N7, where can I find the Ubuntu Touch CWM repo so I can merge?  Were there a lot of changes required for CWM for Ubuntu Touch?
<Inoki> Hey everyone! I have the issue that I cannot transfer files from my Ubuntu 14.04.2 k3.16 to my E5. I tried several workarounds to no avail. I read somewhere that perhaps upgrading to a newer stack (k3.19) might help it? Is that true?
<jgdx> ahoneybun, just to add to the hotspot discussion, insecure hotspot works for mako, but wpa goes crazy 1-3/10 times.
<mterry> what is the process for pushing changes to the overlay ppa that aren't managed by CI?
 * mterry can't recall the last time he did that
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-18
<old_benz2> figured it out :) will post up later
<Joey_Bellows> Is the Galaxy Tab 4 compatible with Ubuntu touch? I am trying to set up my Tab 4 with it but cant find a definite answer
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Joey_Bellows
<ubot5> Joey_Bellows: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> Joey_Bellows: check also the XDA forums for existing projects for your device
<Joey_Bellows> lotuspsychje, I dont see an official or unofficial port for my Tab 4
<lotuspsychje> Joey_Bellows: im not sure if one exist mate, idle here a bit to hear advice from the devs
<Joey_Bellows> lotuspsychje, I hope one is on so I can ask, I want to test it out and if it is as good as I hope I would go full ubuntu
<Joey_Bellows> well on mobile devices I am on Debian for my laptop OS for now
<lotuspsychje> Joey_Bellows: you can always follow the porting guide here in 'topic'
<lotuspsychje> Joey_Bellows: and i reccomend ubuntu on your laptop also :p
<Joey_Bellows> lotuspsychje, I was on Ubuntu, playing with Debian for a while, want to learn from an OS that wont hold my hand as much lol
<Joey_Bellows> lotuspsychje, the porting could be a fun project except I have 0 dev experience but I might have ot hop in and try anyway
<lotuspsychje> me neither mate
<lotuspsychje> Joey_Bellows: talk to the devs, maybe they know more?
<Joey_Bellows> lotuspsychje, they definitely would but im not sure how much they can or will be willing to share
<Stanley00> Joey_Bellows: well, I wouldn't recommend you try ubuntu then, ubuntu-touch is *just work* right now. In daily usage, it's kind of limited
<Joey_Bellows> Stanley00, I would still like to try it just to get a feel for it
<Joey_Bellows> Stanley00, I read a review on the Ubuntu phone and from what I read the experience was quite nice
<Stanley00> Joey_Bellows: yeah, I love my ubuntu phone. Performance is great, but the UX is not so good, so you will feel like it's slow
<Joey_Bellows> Stanley00, Im not too worried about that, I dont use my tablet as much as my phone and I just want away from the big 3, Apple Microsoft and Google
<Stanley00> Joey_Bellows: and, the notification is very limited right now, all notifications I can get are from gmail, sms, phone call, and system update.
<ahoneybun> twitter as well
<Joey_Bellows> Stanley00, im not particularly worried about it being rough around the edges I just want my data away from the big 3, also are you in EU? I didnt think the Ubuntu phone was in the states?
<Joey_Bellows> ahoneybun, I dont really tweet but I do read stuff on twitter so that would be nice
<Stanley00> Joey_Bellows: I've searched the web, looks like you have to port ubuntu-touch by yourself :(
<Joey_Bellows> Stanley00, time to craft myself a dev hat and toss it on lol
<Stanley00> Joey_Bellows: well, I'm not from EU. But I have a trip there when BQ sell the E5. Lucky me :3
<Joey_Bellows> although maybe it isnt as bad as I think
<ahoneybun> it's nice
<Joey_Bellows> Stanley00, you are lucky as hell
<ahoneybun> Joey_Bellows: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/09/16/converting-to-ubuntu-touch/
<Stanley00> Joey_Bellows: But I heard that BQ had plan to sell BQ world wide. You can buy one, but it won't support 4G network.
<Joey_Bellows> you too if you have it ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> Joey_Bellows: well I have the Nexus 4
<Joey_Bellows> ahoneybun, well you can still pop Ubuntu on it, my S6 I didnt see in the list
<ahoneybun> Joey_Bellows: I have it on it thats how I know about twitter
<ahoneybun> the S6 is still rather new
<Joey_Bellows> ahoneybun, I wish I would not have gotten it, for reasons other than not being ubuntu compatible
<ahoneybun> the Nexus 4 is the best device in the US atm
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I was looking at a Note 5 myself
<Joey_Bellows> ahoneybun, I wish Samsung hadnt taken the removable battery and SD slot out thats my main problem, shit battery life
<ahoneybun> yea
<Joey_Bellows> ahoneybun, my S6 is terrible compared to my old G3
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> that's sad to hear
<ahoneybun> my OnePlus One has been getting weird life
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking its the ROM
<Joey_Bellows> ahoneybun, I havent rooted my S6, if I do samsung pay is gone and that might be useful
<Joey_Bellows> damn KNOX
<ahoneybun> yea HTC was a bit weird to work with at well
<ahoneybun> I hear from some people Android Pay is killed by root but Google Wallet works fine
<ahoneybun> till I get update maybe
<Joey_Bellows> ahoneybun, there is a way to root without tripping KNOX by using a Dev/Testing ROM then the custom one but I havent tried and idk if its been patched
<ahoneybun> so many bridges to cross to make it worth it
<Joey_Bellows> ahoneybun, yep its a pain in the ass to Root
<Joey_Bellows> I might do it anyway
<ahoneybun> Joey_Bellows: the CoC applies in here
<Joey_Bellows> if only I could root with Touch -___-
<ahoneybun> mm
<guest42315> welp, i can't add/edit reviews on ubuntu store (mx4)
<guest42315> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1497161
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497161 in Canonical System Image "Can't add or edit reviews in Ubuntu Store" [Undecided,New]
<guest42315> 2015-09-18 11:48:39,970 - CRITICAL - Network error submitting a reviews for: monsterwars.t-mon
<guest42315> 2015-09-18 11:48:45,222 - WARNING - QThreadStorage: Thread 0xac13c318 exited after QThreadStorage 2 destroyed
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Respect Day! 😃
<guest42315> 2015-09-18 11:48:39,967 - WARNING - Network error: "Error downloading https://reviews.ubuntu.com/click/api/1.0/reviews/ - server replied: Bad Gateway (499)"
<guest42315>  "<html><body><h1>502 Bad Gateway</h1>
<guest42315> The server returned an invalid or incomplete response.
<popey> guest42315: looks like a dodgy network connection
<guest42315> popey, it's the same connection as always (wifi via my router)
<guest42315> popey, and the same connection worked before
<guest42315> popey, i'll try restarting my router maybe?
<popey> guest42315: maybe test netwok connection from terminal?
<guest42315> popey, how to do that? btw.. the internet works just fine on the phone. i just can't add reviews to ubuntu store
<guest42315> popey, everything else works
<popey> strange, JamesTait ^ do you know if there's a problem with reviews?
<JamesTait> Nothing that I'm aware of, but I'll have a look now.
<ogra_> popey, sounds more like a dodgy server connection between the frontend of the server and a backend
<JamesTait> Yeah. I know we did some work there this week, but I wasn't aware of any problems.
<svij> someone in the phone-insiders telegram-groups reported a similar problem.
<guest42315> <-me
<guest42315> :D
<chrisc> hi, i was wondering if there is a ubuntu phone ticket for full disk encryption
<svij> guest42315: oh :D
<svij> guest42315: secretly hiding as a guest… ;)
<popey> chrisc: it's something we want to do, but not anytime soon
<guest42315> svij, yeah :>
<chrisc> popey: fair enough, do you know if there is a ticket for it?
<popey> i dont think there is
<chrisc> popey: ok, i'll open one
<popey> ok
<JamesTait> guest42315, popey: RnR problem is being investigated. ☺
<chrisc> popey: fwiw i have had a play with luks on a phone http://ubuntu-phone.host1.webarch.net/wiki/Encrypted_Home
<popey> ooh
<guest42315> JamesTait, yay
<chrisc> popey: whare on launchpad sould i open a ticket?
<popey> chrisc: https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<chrisc> popey: ta
<chrisc> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1497197
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497197 in Canonical System Image "Full disk encryption for Ubuntu Touch using LUKS" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks chrisc
<chrisc> popey: no problem :-)
<popey> (I would like this too)
<ogra_> popey, i wont say it ... i wont, nope ...
 * ogra_ whispers "snappy" 
<popey> :(
<popey> Does snappy do full disk encryption?
<ogra_> planned for the very near future, yes
 * chrisc wonders what snappy is
<ogra_> the next evolution step of the phone system
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<ogra_> eventually the phone will switch to it
<chrisc> ah cool
<svij> ogra_: "eventually"? I thought that is it about "when" it will happen (and not "if") ?
<popey> eventually means when
<ogra_> yeah :)
<svij> oh
 * svij mixed up german with english, sorry.
<guest42315> JamesTait, popey restarted router, same thing. i'll try with a diff ISP later
<JamesTait> guest42315, it's definitely our end.
<guest42315> JamesTait, ok then :D i can move to other bugs
<JamesTait> Thanks for letting us know, guest42315. I'll try to keep you posted.
<guest42315> JamesTait, np :D i enjoy sending bug reports (maybe a little to much :))) )
<guest42315> ogra_, have you seen something like this before? http://i.imgur.com/KkX6ZZw.png
<ogra_> guest42315, yeah, i think there are bugs open for that
<chrisc> fwiw i also have a randomly encrypted ~/tmp on my ubuntu phone, I just added the script for this to the bottom of this page https://ubuntu-phone.host1.webarch.net/wiki/Encrypted_Home
<guest42315> i'm 99.99% sure i did not charge the phone, because the charger was at my brother (but then i was sort of drunk that day :)) and i can't be 100% sure )
<guest42315> ogra_,  oh :D then it's a known bug
<chrisc> anyone know if there is a bug for the lack of advert / web bug blocking in the browser?
 * chrisc opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1497210
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497210 in Canonical System Image "[browser] There is no way to block adverts, web bugs and trackers in the web browser " [Undecided,New]
<popey> chrisc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers is a handy page to bookmark, lists projects in which you should file bugs
<popey> c-d-s-i is good if you can't find the right one tho
<chrisc> popey: thanks, i couldn't find the browser here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/ ...
<popey> webbrowser-app
<chrisc> ah, shouldn't that be listed under "Projects" here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/
<popey> no
<popey> its not a core app
<chrisc> :-)
<popey> its complicated
<popey> </facebook>
<chrisc> popey: right, no worries, do i have permission to move that bug to the right place?
<popey> I have done it
<chrisc> popey: thanks :-)
<popey> np
<stakewinner00> how can i reduce ram usage? 591M when I only opened a terminal seems to much for a phone. In fact my computer are using 150M now...
<mcphail> stakewinner00: this is linux... Unused RAM is wasted RAM. Have you been having problems running out of memory?
<stakewinner00> mcphail, then, why not use the 100% of RAM for the OS?
<mcphail> stakewinner00: mine is using 100%...
<mcphail> (and usually does)
<stakewinner00> mcphail, the phone slows down if i open some apps in the same time,
<stakewinner00> if the OS are consuming 50% of the RAM, the apps can only use 50% of the RAM
<stakewinner00> My computer if i close everithing consume 120M aprox, 5 GB of RAM can be used for programs like firefox, virtualbox, etc.
<jgdx> stakewinner00, I don't think this discussion can lead anywhere. Either hope that someone in here are linux memory allocation experts and can chime in, or read up on it.
<mcphail> stakewinner00: If your phone is slowing down because you have a few apps open, that is a bug
<mcphail> stakewinner00: backgrounded apps should be in a suspended or stopped state, ready to be killed if memory is exhausted
<mcphail> stakewinner00: something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1480877 would be a more usual cause of lag
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480877 in network-manager (Ubuntu RTM) "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,In progress]
<stakewinner00> i opened 7 or 8 apps and don't responds lol i'll restart the phone...
<stakewinner00> mcphail, but background apps will consum swap space too, and if you opened multiple apps the memory can be exhausted
<popey> mcphail: yes, and the kernel takes care of that
<popey> er, stakewinner00 :)
<jgdx> Elleo, morning, is this implementable currently? Bug 1465202
<ubot5> bug 1465202 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Spell checking" screen is missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465202
<jgdx> Elleo, … or do we need new functionality in ukeyboard?
<Elleo> jgdx: custom words could potentially be implemented, I'm not sure about the language selection stuff though, currently we tie that to the layout and the last time it was discussed people were against separating them
<Elleo> jgdx: although really we don't have proper spellchecking as I think those designs expect
<Elleo> jgdx: currently the spellchecking tick box only relates to checking of the current word being typed, whereas I think the design expects it to be actual spell checking of all the input (but we need better support in Qt for that)
<jgdx> Elleo, okay. Now it appears as this is just a matter of “fixing” System Settings. When you have time, could you refresh that bug a little, so it reflects reality?
<Elleo> jgdx: custom words just needs to edit the relevant language file in ~/.local/share/maliit-server/ (e.g. en_userDictionary.dic) for custom English words (just a plain list)
<jgdx> Elleo, okay, that's great. Would be awesome to implement that.
<jgdx> Elleo, thanks for the feedback
<Elleo> jgdx: no problem
<hbend> hi every body
<popey> hello
<Guest30724> hey
<davmor2> hello
<jgdx> sup
<davmor2> jgdx: ceiling, tree canapé, clouds, sky, space, stars
<jgdx> davmor2, from britain import dry_wit
<davmor2> jgdx: dry_wit is not available please install sarcasm
<jgdx> davmor2, that should also be in the britain package, no?
<davmor2> jgdx: dry_wit is surely a subset of sarcasm I guess :)
<jgdx> davmor2, let's just all agree that you drink too much tea over there
<davmor2> jgdx: I mostly drink coffee :P
<jgdx> :)
<old_benz2> mcphail: I got Ubuntu Touch to boot on my new revision Nexus 7.  I explained the procedure here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/674179/ubuntu-device-flash-fails-on-nexus-7-2013-android-5-0-2-cant-copy…
<old_benz2> …-image-to
<old_benz2> question: why does UT hold a connection to santol.canonical.com?
<ogra_> are you sure that hostname is right ?
 * ogra_ never heard of it 
<old_benz2> yup, I'm running netstat on the device itself
<old_benz2> who's ACTION?
<ogra_> there are multiple things that talk to servers regulary though .. for coverart, for geoip data, to auth your U1 account ... for notifications
<old_benz2> I have location disabled and no account setup...  so is there no way to install apps from the store without Anaxagore  account?
<old_benz2> *an
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> you can sidleoad apps from cmdline if you want to
<old_benz2> yeah..  I just dont like my things phoning home all the time so I want to track down this connection
<ogra_> did you disable crash reporting ?
<old_benz2> yes
<davmor2> old_benz2: are you running nework time?
<old_benz2> nope, no NTP
<davmor2> online scope then maybe
<old_benz2> ooh, how do I kill that?
<old_benz2> not sure what that is
<old_benz2> lol, also restart doesn't restart my tablet, seems to power it off.  could be due to my hacked up recovery though
<davmor2> old_benz2: are you on rc-proposed or devel-proposed?
<old_benz2> "stable"
<old_benz2> update?
<davmor2> old_benz2: in that case there is a bug that stop bug reporting from being turned off it is fixed in rc-proposed
<old_benz2> thank you
<jason22> Hi all.  Does Touch have any gestures (maybe the wrong word) for copying/pasting text?  Is that app specific?  And more generally, is this documented anywhere?
<popey> jason22: copy and paste is a bit busted at the moment, should be fixed soon
<jason22> ok popey thank you
<popey> np
<mcphail> old_benz2: great! bookmarked it
<mcphail> old_benz2: cheers
<mterry> mpt, were you working with MacSlow on the phone-flashing animation?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-19
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/09/fairphone-is-exploring-a-switch-to-ubuntu-touch
<guest35g> Anyone who plan to install Ubuntu touch on phone 2016 with 820 Snapdragon
<lotuspsychje> !devices | guest35g
<ubot5> guest35g: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<guest35g> How can I add a new device on the list?
<lotuspsychje> guest35g: check the XDA forums for an existing project...or start porting ubuntu touch for your device
<lotuspsychje> guest35g: you cant just install touch on random devices for now
<elim_> does anyone know which apps/scopes have access to contacts and other personal data? is there or will there be a way to set app/scope permissions?
<lotuspsychje> elim_: i think ubuntu touch is safer then android for permissions
<infernix> any ideas why my nexus 2013 doesn't auto rotate? just installed stable channel on it
<lotuspsychje> infernix: best channel atm for n7 is devel-proposed
<lotuspsychje> i run it myself and works like a charm
<infernix> not seeing it on adb after turning on develop mode
<lotuspsychje> infernix: installed the phablet tools?
<lotuspsychje> infernix: check the install wiki here in topic
<lotuspsychje> its very usefull
<infernix> it doesn't use adb?
<lotuspsychje> adb devices should show your device + number yes
<infernix> it doesn't though
<lotuspsychje> infernix: did you unlock bootloader
<infernix> i see it on lsusb
<infernix> and yeah i just flashed stable on it
<lotuspsychje> it must show adb devices yourdevice + number
<lotuspsychje> or it wont work
<infernix> will reboot it, see if it shows up then
<lotuspsychje> ok
<infernix> i'll just bootstrap it from fastboot
<infernix> probably something in stable branch breaking adb device-side
<lotuspsychje> did you install those phablet tools?
<infernix> i'm on debian sid, i'd like to keep the ubuntu packages to a minimum
<infernix> will remove ubuntu-device-flash after this is done
<infernix> tried it in a precise chroot earlier but that didn't take for some reason
<infernix> well
<infernix> still no rotation on devel-proposed
<infernix> oh
<infernix> there it is
<neillie> I get a boot loop with the boot.img I built. the last_kmsg shows almost nothing. Last line is 'Starting kernel at 0x81808000...'. Any ideas?
<infernix> so rotation does work but the main app launcher is stuck in landscape
<infernix> and only in one orientation. e.g. works in 0 degrees but not in 90/180/270
<infernix> not sure why it doesn't work in 180 as that's also landscape
<Inglebard> Hi, someone knows if there is (or one currently in development) an IRC client for Ubuntu phone ?
<neillie> when trying to create ext2 boot image (TARGET_BOOTIMAGE_USE_EXT2 := true) the building fails: Target boot image for Ubuntu Touch: ..... Unknown option --base.
<joe__> mHelp, I've installed 14.04.3 on VM and can't update. I've tried to cat the /etc/resolv.conf but I am unable to fix the problem since it won't let me change the file.
<joe__> PS the update does not take even though It finds the update files.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-09-20
<dhbiker> so
<dhbiker> this MTP thing is still not working probably
<dhbiker> i have arale connected via usb
<dhbiker> and can't see internal memory
<dhbiker> only that i have it connected
<bkchr> Hi,  can mount /android/system as read/write?
<prudhvi_> hi
<MeatP0psicle> Anyone have any experience porting Touch to a new platform or can point me to a basic guide or something?
<MeatP0psicle> Want to attempt to port touch to the S6 and/or Tab 4
<popey> MeatP0psicle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-19
<RLShiftyDoggit> is there anyone on in this channel?
<RLShiftyDoggit> anyone here?
<RLShiftyDoggit> or is it still just me
<charlee_> i have a question
<charlee_> OTA 13 today?
<sil2100> charlee_: hey! This week for sure, but I would realistically expect it tomorrow/Wednesday
<sil2100> popey: hello, do you know why I'm unable to change the topic?
<sil2100> I seemed to be able in the past
<charlee_> sil2100, thanks. i can wait until tomorrow
<duflu> sil2100: Topic has been locked down on the other server too. I think topic got abused by too many people too many times(?)
<duflu> charlee_: Yes it must be close:   "Expected: 7 hours ago" ;)
<duflu> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<popey> sil2100: it was locked because people abused it
<popey> sil2100: op yourself and you will be able to I believe
<duflu> And this is why we can't have nice things
<sil2100> popey: oh, thanks ;)
<popey> np
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-13 in final testing!
 * duflu high fives the collective channel
<Saviq> mardy, hey, about bug #1625128 - what's your image#? we fixed this for OTA13 bug #1595569
<ubot5`> bug 1625128 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "indicator menu should be dismissed when power button is pressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625128
<ubot5`> bug 1595569 in Canonical System Image "Indicators panel doesn't close when turning screen off" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595569
<Saviq> I just tried here and indeed when I pull an indicator down over the greeter and turn screen off and on, I can see the greeter
<Saviq> marking as dupe for now
<mardy> Saviq: yup, I'm on OTA-12
<mardy> Saviq: that's good news, thanks :-)
<vitimiti> Can somebody help me with the verification of a click package? I am getting this "TypeError: object of type 'NoneType' has no len()" error https://paste.ubuntu.com/23201071/ https://gitlab.com/vitimiti/System76-Unofficial/tree/stable
<Saviq> vitimiti, you're missing an "app" entry in the manifest, no?
 * Saviq not sure about the manifest format, looks it up
<vitimiti> Saviq, I honestly don't know, that's the default manifest
<Saviq> hmm no, mine dumb one looks the same
<vitimiti> The manifest says app isn't supported
<vitimiti> It just says unknown error
<vitimiti> Hm, maybe if I try uploading it I'll get some more information on the problem with my click package
<Saviq> vitimiti, hmm it packaged and click-reviewed just fine
<Saviq> vitimiti, btw, you want the -web framework for a web app
<vitimiti> The Ubuntu store says "__all__: The name in the manifest must be the package fullname."?
<vitimiti> Saviq, oh, I'll try that
<Saviq> vitimiti, it'd be best if you'd use the Ubuntu SDK to edit the manifest
<vitimiti> -web says it doesn't exist
<vitimiti> Saviq, I'm doing so
<Saviq> vitimiti, ok, the name needs to be "system76.vitimiti", if that's your namespace in the store
<vitimiti> But the web app manifest is the raw file instead of a GUI
<vitimiti> Alright, let me try that
<Saviq> vitimiti, sorry, -html, not -web
<vitimiti> "__all__: The uploaded package name (system76.vitimiti) does not use your namespace (vitimiti-package)" I'll try with vitimiti-system76 then
<vitimiti> Back to the beginning, "__all__: The name in the manifest must be the package fullname." and still the unknown error when verifying it on the SDK
<vitimiti> I can install it in my device, though and it works
<vitimiti> If I try creating a new web app the SDK crashes completely... I feel like I shouldn't have used the SDK ppa
<vitimiti> Getting the same error with a dummy web app, with the default files
<vitimiti> I'll try undoing what the ppa has done, maybe that'll help me
<Saviq> vitimiti, it looks like your namespace is "vitimiti-package"
<Saviq> you may want to change that in the store settings
<Saviq> the package would need to be named "system76.vitimit-package"
<Saviq> +i
<vitimiti> I see
<vitimiti> I'm going to get it downgraded anyway cause it crashes too much and then I'll try it again, thanks Saviq
<Saviq> vitimiti, which PPA were you using, btw? it would be good to get crash reports
<vitimiti> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/sdk/installing-the-sdk/ <- the one from there
<vitimiti> ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<vitimiti> Alright, and the downgraded version can't even open the options without crashing, that's nice
<vitimiti> I don't know what's going on
<robinhero> hey guys, are there any problems with the OTA-13 releasing process? Because there's still no commitlog and I don't see the images on the systemimage server too
<davmor2> robinhero: it's not released yet
<robinhero> davmor2, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/19/over-the-air-13-has-landed/
<davmor2> robinhero: released by accident
<robinhero> ohh, okay
<robinhero> so what's the correct release date? :)
<davmor2> when sil2100 says so
<robinhero> davmor2, but today? :)
<davmor2> robinhero: probably not no, this week though hopefully
<robinhero> okay, thanks
<matv1> I like the idea of accidental releases. We should have more of them :)
<matv1> in fact there should be a schedule for that
<matv1> lets surprise everyone and release 19.04 tomorow :)
<davmor2> matv1: that was yesterday did you miss the party?
<matv1> ahh noo your kidding me?
<matv1> what is it called? no that we ran out of animals
<matv1> now*
<matv1> I vote for developers: 19.04- Profesional Popey
<popey> if only it were a vote
<davmor2> matv1: Everybody_wants_to_rule_the_world_be_we_already_do-ubuntu-desktop-amd64.iso you should be able to find it no issues ;)
<TheKit> is OTA 13 still vivid, not xenial?
<matv1> davmor2 haha
<mcphail> TheKit: vivid + special sauce
<TheKit> is aarch64-support xenial only?
<davmor2> TheKit: yes
<mcphail> matv1: I'd hate to think what ogra_'s adjective would be for the 23.04 release
<TheKit> then, is Ubuntu Touch on Xenial completely broken (unbootable) or just with bugs?
<popey> AIUI it boots and has bugs
<popey> *BONUS*
<ogra_> mcphail, i wouldnt care about the naming scheme ... but i think we should re-work the versioning and measuer in davmors ... (obviously davmor1 abd davmor2 are already taken though ... we'd have to start counting at davmor3)
<mcphail> ogra_: aren't davmors zero indexed?
<ogra_> oh, that might be
<TheKit> so xenial currently is devel-proposed channel only, right?
<davmor2> TheKit: nope that is yakkety
<TheKit> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/image-channels/ - the documentation here is a bit outdated then
<TheKit> so xenial is rc-proposed?
<davmor2> TheKit: probably
<davmor2> TheKit: nope
<davmor2> TheKit: there is only one image at the moment but it really isn't available for daily consumption
<TheKit> hm, I see
<TheKit> I wanted to port on MTK Helio X10 device, which has 32-bit hwcomposer library broken, so no way but aarch64
<mhall119> pmcgowan: is OTA-13 out for mako?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: also, would you like to be on the community team Q&A next week, Tuesday at 1500 UTC?
<davmor2> ogra_: May I have your attention please? Will the real davmor2 please stand up, I repeat will the real davmor2 please stand up? We're going to have a problem here
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I was just chcking on the release, I have not heard
<ogra_> davmor2, you're so shady today !
<ogra_> and slim !
<pmcgowan> mhall119, whats the Q&A topic for next week?
<davmor2> ogra_: it's just the filter on the webcam ;)
<mhall119> there isn't one, but we've been getting questions about plans to move the phablet images to 16.04 and snappy bases
<dobey> we certainly haven't run out of animals
<pmcgowan> I see
<ogra_> nana
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> haha
<pmcgowan> mhall119, let me get back to you soonish
<mhall119> ok
<dobey> davmor2: no, devel-proposed is xenial. we don't build yakkety images afaik
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<davmor2> sil2100: is rc-prop xenial or yakkety
<davmor2> dev-prop even
<vitimiti> Saviq, I managed to upload the System76 app to the store properly after downgrading the SDK and fixing some problems the package had with the options, thanks for your help
<dobey> davmor2: either way, devel-proposed is sad and hasn't had new images since august afaict
<sil2100> davmor2, dobey: devel-proposed is yakkety, we have a separate set of channels for xenial
<dobey> eww, why do we have yakkety images at all
<Saviq> vitimiti, glad
<sil2100> Yeah, devel-proposed was busted since there were issues with click installation, was waiting for the new click with the fix to be released
<sil2100> Well, requirement of the release team
<sil2100> Since we're releasing yakkety packages for touch there need to be images where these packages are to be tested
<sil2100> So devel always points to the latest series
<dobey> but it's impossible to test there
<davmor2> dobey: it's like I knew what I was talking about and everything ;)
<dobey> so what channel is xenial then?
<davmor2> dobey: trade secret
<brunch875> I've read rumors about a fully converged BQ phone upcoming
<brunch875> is this true, or are these outdated news for the M10 tablet?
<popey> ooh, we love rumours, here
<brunch875> I hope it's true, because even though my phone can survive for a while longer, the usb connector is dangling a bit menacingly
<mcphail> brunch875: same here. Oh, and my screen is about to fall off.
<mcphail> Amazing how many falls the bq can survive
<brunch875> my screen still hasn't had a single scratch
<brunch875> and I drop it like errrrryday
<mcphail> My screen isn't cracked, but the holding bezel has seen better dyas
<brunch875> is BQ the new nokia? :p
 * popey cuddles his collection of bq e4.5's
<brunch875> I knew popey was collecting utouches... but not a whole set of e4.5's :P
<popey> the one I don't have is the e5
<popey> I have 5 e4.5's though
<popey> mostly donated
<brunch875> hah
<OerHeks> That would make an unique 2016 x-mas tree, popey
<popey> hah
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, is anyone working on making u-s-s not depends on biometryd?
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<willcooke> abeato, hey!  Thanks for the comments on the Trello board.  I'm not /too/ bothered about flight-mode showing up and doing nothing - I think we can live with that.  But i-n sounds like it needs some work - do you know who would normally work on that?
<kenvandine> seb128, i haven't looked at it
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you look into that?
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, should be use the MIR bug for that?
<kenvandine> seb128, that's fine with me
<willcooke> renatu, what happens if syncevolution is missing?  Will things break?
<renatu> willcooke, there is some packages that depend on that. We will need to remove all others packages
<renatu> I never tested that
<willcooke> seb128, ^
<renatu> willcooke, there is a lot of people using syncevolution, it will make a lot of people sad
<seb128> renatu, which ones? apt-cache rdepends says it's in the touch seed but nothing else depends on it
<renatu> seb128, sync-monitor
<seb128> renatu, we are not speaking about changing the phone, just about the desktop session
<willcooke> and only 16.10
<seb128> renatu, nothing is bringing in sync-monitor either
<willcooke> we can add more for 17.04
<seb128> no sync stack on desktop/16.10 imho
<renatu> syn-monitor is used to sync calendar.
<renatu> bfiller, ^^
<davmor2> seb128, willcooke, renatu: what does calendar on unity7 use? If unity8 is in session on unity7 won't that pull in evolution sync?
<renatu> davmor2, most of the desktop guys probably use evolution.
<dobey> there are a lot of assumptions in things in the unity8 session which don't make sense on a PC
<willcooke> e-d-s
<willcooke> renatu, the idea is that if we can get away with not MIRing it for 16.10 - then that's preferred to save time.  We can improve in 17.04
<willcooke> so if things don't explode in a ball of fiery death, I'd like to leave it out
<renatu> willcooke, yes we can keep it out, and try. I think nothing will explode :D
<mcphail> The ubuntu calendar doesn't "work" in Unity7 without evolution
<renatu> mcphail, yes, but we are talking about sync-evolution
<renatu> mcphail, we will still have EDS. right willcooke ?
<willcooke> renatu, yeah, correct
<mcphail> hokay. Sorry for interrupting! :)
<willcooke> renatu, I will comment on the card and say it's not needed - would you be able to do a quick sanity check to make sure it's not going to break other things?
<renatu> willcooke, any image/iso that I can use to test?
<jgdx> kenvandine, ack!
<renatu> or just remove it from the phone and test is enough?
<willcooke> renatu, actually thinking about it some more - I think we're ok.  Because it's not being installed in the tests davmor2 and seb128 are doing - so I think we're ok
<renatu> willcooke, ok nice
<willcooke> there'll be missing functionality, but no fiery death
<davmor2> willcooke: wow I'm doing tests........this isn't the calendar your looking for........wow tests okay
<abeato> willcooke, Wellark these days I thinj
<abeato> *think
<willcooke> thanks abeato
<willcooke> Wellark, will follow up by email
<abeato> np
<dobey> alecu, pete-woods: ^^ re: indicator-network on PCs
<alecu> dobey: what exactly about that?
<willcooke> alecu, just sent an email about it
<alecu> thanks
<alecu> willcooke: antti has been sick for the past couple of days. I'll try to find somebody to work on that if he's not around.
<willcooke> alecu, thank you sir
<dobey> alecu: sorry, missed that. mostly I think it's just that it doesn't really support any sort of wired connections at the moment. in my VM it shows the generic gear icon (because there's no wired icon), and only stuff in the menu is wifi bits, and my VM doesn't have wifi.
<dobey> not sure what other issues might be there though
<dobey> mterry: hey, does https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/initdb-readme/+merge/306135 alleviate your concerns re: departments.db ?
<davmor2> dobey, willcooke: indicator network is missing the ethernet functionality known issue I believe  The more annoying one is the battery indicator is missing a powered only settings and screen dim does zero
<dobey> davmor2: for fun time, go to "About" in settings and try to enable developer mode :P
<davmor2> dobey: known issue, you want fun try and change the brightness in system settings
<davmor2> dobey: there is no brightnes/display menu at all
<dobey> davmor2: or better, try to change your password
<davmor2> dobey: there is a list a mile long trust me :)
<dobey> i know
<dobey> davmor2: anyway i was just pinging alecu and pete about that, as antti is out sick.
 * davmor2 pokes oSoMoN on desktop browser still points to mobile sites there is a bug for that already right?
<dobey> davmor2: what, you don't want to install the android app?! it's in the play store!
 * davmor2 beats dobey with a lettuce leaf for suggesting I install an app fullstop :P
<dobey> davmor2: not me. http://beta.speedtest.net :)
<davmor2> dobey: go to speedof.me
<dobey> no
<dobey> it doesn't work
<davmor2> dobey: yes it does it is just in mobile view
<dobey> davmor2: no, it tests against a crappy server, and is just incredibly slow. my internet is too fast for speedof.me. also, it's really ugly and complains about ad blockers all over the place
<dobey> ie, it doesn't work :)
<davmor2> dobey: it's more the display I'm interested in :)
<oSoMoN> davmor2, no specific bug, is it happening for all websites? or just some of them? if the latter, a list of domains affected would be useful. in any case, app logs please
<dobey> davmor2: speedtest.net is also a lot prettier :)
<davmor2> oSoMoN: yeah I'll see what I can pull. but it's looking like a lot of sites but some look similar in both mobile and desktop so it's hard to tell sometimes :)
<oSoMoN> davmor2, do you have the app logs handy? do they claim that the mobile UA overrides were loaded, by any chance? that would indicate a global bug, not site-specific
<davmor2> oSoMoN: just digging them out now and filing a bug give 10minutes
<dobey> oSoMoN: at least with beta.speedtest.net it seems the problem is the "Android" in the UA
<oSoMoN> dobey, on desktop there should not be an Android token in the UA, if there’s one it’s a bug, what does http://whatsmyua.com say?
<dobey> oSoMoN: checking...
<dobey> oSoMoN: "Ubuntu 16.04 like Android 4.4"
<dobey> oSoMoN: it also says "Mobile" in the UA
<oSoMoN> dobey, that’s clearly wrong then, that’s a bug, is that on plain desktop or a phone hooked up to an external monitor?
<dobey> oSoMoN: xenial+overlay unity8-desktop-session-mir installed in a kvm instance
<oSoMoN> mmm, that might be a bug in how the screen size is reported by qtubuntu maybe
<oSoMoN> dobey, mind filing a bug report with full details?
<dobey> oSoMoN: hmm, it's 1024x768 (and i've no way to change it for mir it seems)
<davmor2> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1625314
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1625314 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu webbrowser app sometimes shows sites in mobileview" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> but sure, i guess i can file a bug. would be a bit easier if i could figure out how to get cut/paste sharing between kvm and host
<davmor2> oSoMoN: anything else you need?#
<oSoMoN> dobey, in theory only the screen physical size matters, not the resolution
<dobey> oSoMoN: well that doesn't make much sense either. i have laptops with smaller screens than lots of phones have
<dobey> oSoMoN: but the session indicator shows "Desktop Mode" toggle and it's enabled, so i guess qtubuntu thinks the right thing (and man is that word annoying)
<oSoMoN> dobey, really? that sounds wrong (the phones with screen larger than desktops)
<oSoMoN> dobey, how big are your phones (and how small are your laptops)?
<dobey> oSoMoN: i have one laptop that's a 5.6" screen
<dobey> oSoMoN: another that's 10"
<dobey> i mean, the M10 is a 10" screen too, and the Pro 5 is a 5.6" (or was it 6"?) screen
<oSoMoN> (of course the screen physical size is just a heuristic, currently the threshold is set at 19cm IIRC, i.e. 7.48")
<oSoMoN> so all your phones should get a mobile UA string, and the M10 a desktop one (intended)
<oSoMoN> as for your 5.6" laptop, it’s pretty damn small, so it will get a mobile UA string, but that doesn’t sound like a bad thing
<dobey> trust me, it is
<oSoMoN> dobey, purely out of curiosity, what’s the make/model of that laptop?
<dobey> oSoMoN: Fujitsu U820
<oSoMoN> interesting
<oSoMoN> we should probably tie the use of a mobile UA string to the presence of a touch screen
<oSoMoN> (on top of the existing screen size heuristic)
<dobey> oSoMoN: you should probably also follow the toggle setting
<oSoMoN> dobey, yes
<mterry> dobey: sorry just noticed your ping earlier
<mterry> dobey: so that's helpful.  But it doesn't address my complaint of "which languages are in the default database and thus need to be specified" nor "what should my system be like before I run this command" -- i.e. what clicks should I make sure to install etc.  (also, why copy the database elsewhere first?  and should the "sqlite3 data/departments.db" example
<mterry> command be "sqlite3 deparments.db-new" instead?)
<pmcgowan_> oSoMoN, although not strictly a touch screen right? otherwise my laptop would get mobile :)
<dobey> mterry: the example was a brainfart from copy+paste, yeah
<dobey> mterry: copying the file is to work on a temporary copy, to avoid destroying existing data while updating with additional languages.
<mterry> That's what bzr is for!  :)  But sure, ok
<mterry> But anyway, that extra README is just more details about how you COULD run it.  I want to know how *you* ran it to originally make the file.
<dobey> mterry: why is that important?
<mterry> dobey: so that if you go on vacation, someone can update that file without calling your cell phone
<mterry> And just on general priciple
<dobey> mterry: i described exactly how to *update* the file
<mterry> dobey: right... for a given language, and assuming the system the user is on is exactly the same as the one you ran it on originally?
<dobey> mterry: so do we require documentation specifically detailing how artists draw artwork in PNG files, or textures for 3D games?
<mterry> So what languages are shipped in that default database?
<mterry> What system did you run it on originally?
<dobey> i didn't run it originally
<dobey> mterry: what i'm saying is, you're ascribing a certain level of importance to something, which is not that important
<jgdx> mardy, hey, are you working on amending hard coded paths in online accounts?
<mterry> dobey: so the file gets updated with whatever list of clicks you have installed when you run init-departments, right?
<dobey> mterry: really, the only reason this would ever need to be updated within the source tree itself is if we ever ship a new phone in a new country
<koza> rsalveti, hey gotta a moment to talk about PA?
<mterry> dobey: and if I were to run init-departments on my laptop right now to update the file, and I didn't have all the same clicks installed as are in that database right now, would init-departments drop a line from the database?  Just fail to update that click's info?
<mterry> dobey: or what if translations for a click get updated?
<mterry> Oh you're saying this is only useful for first shipment
<dobey> mterry: there are bugs already filed about removing the package:department mapping.
<dobey> mterry: yes, it's only useful for first shipment. the database gets copied to user's home dir, and is updated when they change language and reboot
<dobey> or if they install/remove packages
<dobey> mterry: not having the click installed when you run the tool doesn't delete the entry
<mterry> dobey: but doesn't update the entry either I assume?  (nor add it if you are adding a new language to the db)
<mterry> So it is ideal to have all the clicks in the db installed when you run the tool
<dobey> mterry: what i added to the README is basically exactly what I did when I updated the db to have the Chinese locales a few months ago, when we were preparing the turbo release
<dobey> no
<dobey> this database is not ideal
<dobey> which is why the goal is to get rid of it
<dobey> however, we do not have enough time to do that for yakkety
<mterry> I know the db is not ideal, and that you want to replace it.  But I'm saying we are currently shipping files that only you know how to maintain.  And I don't know why you find that acceptable.  We don't need to replace the db by yakkety, but you certainly have enough time to write a simple README explaining how you made that file.
<dobey> mterry: alternatively i could "fix" bug #1346957 and just remove the code from the tool (and scope) which deals with the package mapping. which then makes it only a database of translations
<ubot5`> bug 1346957 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Remove entries for departments db" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1346957
<dobey> mterry: how many core devs can recreate all of the PNGs or audio files we ship in a default install?
<sem-geologist> hello, how to compile bqm10 kernel?
<dobey> mterry: why don't we require DAW project files for sound themes to be in main?
<mterry> Those are shipped in their "preferred form of modification".  If we had files that generated the PNG, we had better dang include that in the source we ship.  Else we aren't compatible with the DFSG
<dobey> mterry: i don't see the point in writing a README to replicate something, which a) requires a specific phone to run the tool on to actually do b) is going to be deleted
<sem-geologist> is the cit-aarch64-blahblah needed together with the source which is downloadable from launchpad? I couod not find the exact manual how to do it.
<mterry> dobey: is it hard to write the README?  Or are you resisting on principle?
<mterry> Seems like it would take 5 mins
<dobey> mterry: from my POV it seems you are the one resisting on principle. I'm just trying to understand why this is necessary when we ship literally thousands of files for which this requirement is not met.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> woo paste works in ota 13 I read on a bug reprt, and omgubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> now just need working clickable links in libertine as well!
 * SebthreeBQM10HD waits for ota 13 to be on the updater, not yet for me
<dobey> mterry: and yes, i do not want to invest more time in "improving" something which we intend to get rid of anyway
<sem-geologist> !?!
<dobey> !patience sem-geologist
<ubot5`> dobey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sem-geologist> no, I am just. astonished by this disscussion...
<dobey> mterry: i'm not trying to be "difficult" or anything. but you seem to be assuming that i'm the one who originally created the database or wrote the tool (i am not) and that the contents of the database are somehow much more important than they actually are
<mterry> dobey: sure my stance is mostly principle.  Part of a MIR is to make sure the package is well-maintained.  This is a red flag to me, and I'm so confused why you don't also see it as bad practice.  But it's also currently shipping the database.  You want to replace it before we next update it, granted.  But what if that doesn't happen.  What if we do want to
<mterry> update it.  Not the likeliest scenario, but really. Just 5 mins, far less work than arguing about it with me
<mterry> dobey: ah.  So you didn't make the db.  Are you saying that you don't know how to reproduce it?
<dobey> mterry: no i'm saying it is unimportant. simply running the tool and getting an empty database is equally fine for the purposes of including it in an installation with unity8-desktop-session-mir. in fact on yakkety it's even superfluous, because we can't support installation of clicks on yakkety, and snaps do not have departments in the store as of yet.
<dobey> mterry: if you want to update the database, the instructions are very clear and stated in the MP i just pointed you at
<mterry> Sure, I don't think that MP makes it any better in ways I care about, but it seems like a more verbose README, which is good.
<dobey> mterry: and no, IMO, having an sqlite database in the source tree is not necessarily a red flag. but perhaps i am being a bit more pragmatic than you are
<mterry> dobey: I'll assign this MIR to another member of the team.  You seem unwilling to make the changes I request.  Maybe another reviewer will not care about those changes like I do.
<dobey> mterry: i'm just trying to understand the problem :(
<mterry> I feel like I've spelled it out several times.  We seem to be talking across each other.
<dobey> well you told me i need to describe how to update the file, which is exactly what i did, and then you tell me it doesn't tell you how to update the file
<dobey> so yeah
<mterry> dobey: I understand how to run the command to update the file, yes.  The original README told me that.  But nothing in the source tells me how to reproduce the environment to run the command in, nor which languages to pass on the command line (which languages are in the current db).  I've spelled that distinction out several times.
<sem-geologist> so what abou the kenel? I have xperience with complng/debugng conventional kernel and armhf(on allwiner devices) however this one is kind differen
<sem-geologist> kernel* sorry, writing from m10, can see the whqt Iam writing, as it is behind osk
<dobey> sem-geologist: do you have any experience building android images?
<dobey> sem-geologist: really you don't just build the kernel itself, but the kernel is built as part of the image building process
<sem-geologist> oh, that would explain a lot
<sem-geologist> is this cit-aarch64 stuff needed from bq github to compile it?
<dobey> i suppose you could possibly build the kernel on its own, but just getting a vmlinuz file isn't all that useful for these types of devices
<vieflo07> Good Eve
<dobey> i don't know anything about that bit. i've not built the m10 tree myself
<vieflo07> first results from my experiment: http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-x/help/ubuntu-touch-hox-experiment-device-t3457461
<vieflo07> dobey, I got a splash screen already xD
<vieflo07> Maybe someone want to look at this kmsg log, at the very end: http://pastebin.com/1PF178e9
<vieflo07> I need some help with the unknown cgroup errors, and the other strange log lines
<flohack> so now I got the right name xD
<dobey> cool. unfortunately i can't help you. i know almost nothing about porting :)
<flohack> Yeah... I have some nice guys on ubports, but I also try to reach out to the wider community here
<flohack> but somehow this channel is never really busy xD
<dobey> always busy, but i think maybe you just come on here when the people you probably need to talk to are already gone :)
<sem-geologist> dobey,thanks for honest answer. I thin I will try to make some sens from nice manual and source available for bq E4.5, I tqhink I could trace back. how it is done. There are some readya scripts in m10 kernl foldrr, I just hoped somebody here would know how to use them exactly...
<dobey> sem-geologist: why are you wanting to build your own kernel anyway?
<flohack> hehe
<flohack> what is the preferred UTC time then
<dobey> flohack: EU/UK normal working hours are probably the best time to ask about porting in here
<sem-geologist> lots of usb peripherals is not compiled, like i.e. serial/usb stufff
<flohack> hmm mdobey at this time I work myself in office lol
<flohack> but Ok will try
<dobey> sem-geologist: yes, because the kernel has to be under a certain size, and doesn't have modules. not sure why, but this is just how kernels are built on android based devices
<flohack> sem-geologist be aware of the kernel size,
<flohack> ha wanted to say the same xD
<flohack> On my port device I have only 8MB
<flohack> Ad it needs to fit kernel and ramdisk
<flohack> But I must say Ubuntu Ramdisk is 2x the sze of Cyanogen
<dobey> sem-geologist: deviating much from the manufacturer's kernel config can make things really complex to maintain, so for the most part our kernel is the same as the android kernel on the android version of the devices
<flohack> maybe it could be made smaller
<sem-geologist> I would like to do a lot of cool. things, not only check my mail, or loo to calendar (I am scientist, There was alwais the void for linux machine, the portable one to gather and interpret the spatial data in place
<flohack> I had already to cut into the CM kernel for my device and remove actually stuff... NTFS support, USB Net adapters, USB sound etc
<flohack> well I dont want to disappoint to, but we are limited still to the android way. Ubuntu is more a "user task" running on top of android
<dobey> sem-geologist: i'm not disagreeing with your desires. i'm simply explaining the situation :)
<flohack> Plus all hardware drivers are closed source
<sem-geologist> well I chcked, actually a lot of stuff (especially whch would be handy for such tinkerrers as me ) are disabled on UT kernel config
<flohack> you need to use lots of vendor stuff
<dobey> sem-geologist: they are disabled in android too
<flohack> yes you will enable it and then try to flash it, and it will be too big ;)
<sem-geologist> no, I just checked, and they Re not
<sem-geologist> All the usb serial stuff is enabled on android, also bluetooth serial
<dobey> bluetooth serial works fine in ubuntu
<dobey> and afaik, there is no kernel driver for doing serial over bluetooth
<dobey> sem-geologist: are you comparing actual android, for this specific device, or cyanogen, or some other android kernel?
<sem-geologist> the bq one for android
<marxjohnson> App development question.  I want to build an app for pass (http://passwordstore.org), which is a shell script that calls git and gpg. I've found out how to use C++ to call a shell command. Is it possible to include the script, git and gpg with an app and just stick GUI on top, or would I need to re-implement the functionality in C++ using the relevant libraries?
<Knightmare> Is OTA-13 out today?
<dobey> marxjohnson: generally you'd be better off writing a complete app using relevant libraries, but you should be able to include git/gnupg and exec them from your app's code
<dobey> marxjohnson: the trick though for running external comands is knowing the path. QProcess is the API you'd use from a C++ Qt app
<marxjohnson> dobey: that's what I was wondering, if it would be possible to have the git and gpg binaries packaged with the app, such that I'd know where to call them
<sem-geologist> thank you, dobey, I am going to try the stuff out...
<Danielthebague> Any news when ota-13 is due for release ?
<Danielthebague> e4.5 here
<mardy> jgdx: hi! I had a look, but the only hardcoded path I found was the icon path in the .settings file
<Danielthebague> launchpad said it was release 20 hours ago
<dobey> Danielyou: it is phased release, so the update will eventually appear for your device. just be patient. if you have notifications enabled and are logged in to ubuntu one on your device, it will probably download automatically and you'll get an update when it's done
<Danielyou> Thanks I'll try and be more patient.
<Danielyou> I always look forward to a new release
<pmcgowan_> Danielyou, it hasnt been published yet, per lukasz mail tomorrow or wed is expected
<Danielyou> Another question will libertine or desktop apps work on the e4.5
<dobey> technically, test, but realistically no. the e4.5 doesn't have enough RAM for it to be useful or responsive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey the lucas email?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey,  so is ota 13 actually waiting to go to devices now or not?
 * SebthreeBQM10HD thinks being able to copy and paste between libertine and natie will be useful at times
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: lukasz, but i didn't say that.
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: i guess it's waiting to be released tomorrow.
<pmcgowan_> Danielyou, also you dont have any external display connection on e4.5
<pmcgowan_> and the aethercast is not enabled there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pmcgowan_,  he just left
<pmcgowan_> indeed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as for the 4.5 uhmm
<dobey> pmcgowan_: but you don't need external display to be able to use libertine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I intentionally kepe mine on a 4.10 vesion for now ;d
<dobey> you do, however, need RAM
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but don't really use that phone anymore properly so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thought I had lost it last year, turned up in Jan
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hence why it stayed on a old version from the summer to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pmcgowan_, he's back
<pmcgowan_> Danielyou, also you dont have any external display connection on e4.5
<pmcgowan_> and the aethercast is not enabled there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, yeah 4.5 and mx 4 's can't really do proper full convergence it seems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, however maybe some of the libertine stuff will work there, firefox for example
<Danielyou> Maybe investing in an m10 soon, would love another bq with better specs if there is one
<dobey> external display doesn't inhibit running of apps; just that some may be of limited use without a larger dislpay
<dobey> display
<pmcgowan_> well for my eyesight it does :)
<flohack> so now it gets crowded a bit here ,)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou,  I acaully have the 4.5, the mx4, and the cheper of the two m10's
<flohack> maybe I can re-raise my questions from before?
<iAmVille> someday not soon i'll finally see armv8 support in libhybris and then it'll get crowded crowded
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, so the HD not the full hd, the white hd  not the black FHD,  and even the cheaper of the two devices is rather nice :),  I intend to buy the Full HD as well, but don't quite have the spare cash for that right now so
<pmcgowan_> maybe no porting gurus though
<dobey> Danielyou: the Pro 5 is the best supported phone device to use libertine on at the moment, as it has most CPU/RAM i think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, yes both versions of the tablet,  why? why?  since it's nice :) etc
<flohack> Hmm just need an initrd guru xD
<flohack> or upstart guru doesnt matter
 * SebthreeBQM10HD  uses the tablet mostly now instead of a computer, rarly using a computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, Danielyou the pro 5 might be the best supported libertine device, but that's sold out
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: you can buy an international android version and flash it; instructions have been published
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, I been thinking of doing that for the BQ E5 HD Maybe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou,  we lost you again, but I said to you and dobey that the pro 5 might be the best supported device to use libertine on at the moment, but that it's sold out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, apparnatly with the BQ EFHD  Android, if putting Ubuntu on it, that got to use developer mode, which mostly is ok, but then the gps won't work or whatever it was nokia maps or something
<Danielyou> A dumb question maybe, keyboards have a back space for deletion why do they not have a delete from the right button
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, how is the pro 5 the best supported libertine device, according to you?
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: it is the best device for running libertine on, which is an officially supported device, because it has most cpu/ram
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou,  some keyboard seem to have a del bottom on the bototm right some where
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, ah right yeah I forgot there actsaully, and indeed to what you just put, it's a Meizu so
<Danielyou> I will check out the pro 5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, BQ tend to sell for cheaper, devices with less ram etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mid range or kind of
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, Meizu is more mid range to high end
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, a pro 5 woudn't be much good for me right now anyway for liberitne, unless I was going to acstsually set up my own container
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when it's easy to just have a load of apps without neding to use commands to set up a container and commands form a pc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that will be something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, your geting disconnected I put basically: BQ is more lower end cheaper devices, Meizu is more mid range to sort of high end
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but all devices are officaly sold out excpet for the tablet from bq I belive
<Danielyou> Might have to be the m10 for my birthday seems all the othet devices are sold out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, indeed exactly, but with some can buy the Android version, and then put Ubuntu on one self
<Danielyou> yeah I did notice
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: i thought there was a gui tool for managing containers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, a Meizu MX 6 came out with Android like two months or so ago, apparnatly that will come out with Ubuntu eventaully
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe towards the end of the year hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, not a proper one, or so I thought ?
<dobey> if the Pro 5 was about 2 inches smaller, i might be interested in one, but as it is, meh
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: i don't know what you mean by "proper" but it would just do the same thing as when you run the CLI tool, i would expect
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, the MX 4 was aprnatly all big etc, but that's a nice size, aparnatly the pro 5 only a bit bigger
<dobey> the mx 4 is too big
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, I mean something where it's all graphical, and no need to use a pc even
<dobey> heck, the nexus 4 is too big
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's a normal phone sien ow I Think the mx 4
<jgdx> mardy, okay, thanks!
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: i don't understand. that's what the gui tool is supposed to be for, afaik
<dobey> yes, normal phone sizes are too big
<Danielyou> any chance bq will have a new phone i future with better specs
<dobey> no idea. i'm sure they will continue making phones though, and they will likely have improved specs from current phones. whether they will have ubuntu or not, i have no idea. :)
<dobey> their business is building phones/tablets/things after all
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I bought a cheap Android phone the other week and even that one was MX 4 kind of size
<dobey> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, BQ don't seem that interested for now,  ther ewas a omgubuntu link about bq
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, BQ don't eem that interested for now, ther was a omgubuntu link about bq i think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zte don't want an ubuntu phone for now as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> another aritcle they had etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I love the OS,  etc, but certain things need to be done really, before more manufactures will be like, right ubuntu phone let's try have one or a tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, maybe once libertine works better by default,  that can even help things out there
<Danielyou> Will keep my fingers crossed that bq and canonicial may bring out a new another device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> can easily run lots of standard Linux programs that have been ported to arm, uhmm thousands of good quality softwares
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, the debate for ubuntu to possibly support android apps, may become less relevent if that hten
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ideally need more good quality native apps to, and that aren't just web apps, but that doens't just happen as well.  as an OS it's great, what apps etc it should and shoudn't support is another debate
<dobey> there isn't a debate about android aps on ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, well there is by people who think it should support them, and those who don't. I don't think there needs to be support for Android apps
<dobey> there are people who think certain android apps are vital, and then complain to us because their favorite apps haven't been ported
<SebthreeBQM10HD> improve libertine and the OS, that should then also attract more native app developers as well then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> who needs android apps then seriously ?
<dobey> ubuntu cannot support them
<dobey> libertine doesn't enable apps which don't exist. so the same problem still exists
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, well I guess it can via some kind of compatabilty thing like what Jolla and Tizen  have for example
<dobey> also, any app you're going to run in libertine is almost certainly not suitable for use without an external keyboard/mouse, and a display if on a phone
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: no, it cannot. the security model is totally incompatible
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how is the security model totaly incompatible ?
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: many android apps have background services that must be running for the apps to be useful
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, I thought it was mostly, since generally Ubuntu devs don't want to support Android apps like that, as a way to hopefully get people to make native apps,  but ok I guess there are some technical reasons as well then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, well it may get htousands of users in the future.  I mean look at desktop Ubuntu over the years since 2004,  for what I mean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no it's not main streame
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes it has thousands of users, debatably a million or two actsaully
<SebthreeBQM10HD> certain apps would only come if enough market share as well, simple as that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, as for needing a keyboard or mouse, yes most liberitne stuff is deisnged for that
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: most companies that are only willing to port their app based on market share, are doing it because they require that many users to meet expected revenue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and some programs won't work so well on a smaller s  reen etc yep
<dobey> ie, Snapchat needs X users to make Y dollars from in-app purchases
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, indeed lots of stuff wont' just get ported to another OS, at a big loss in general
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but they main strema don't care, they just want pokemon go etc etc
<dobey> really, there are still a lot of missing features that prevent people from even writing alternatives
<SebthreeBQM10HD> such as?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and yes I know Android and Ios or way more feature complete in general
<SebthreeBQM10HD> even Windows phone, but they all been around longer so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> much longer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with more devs as well
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: NFC, various bluetooth features, SMS integration, background processing support
<dobey> lots of things like these
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah and clickable links in libertine :d well thats a Ubuntu thing, but well  yes copy and paste  for example, something you would think is a basic in most oses, is now coming inthat update :).  that's an example of what I MEAN
<SebthreeBQM10HD> basics that are or were lacking
<dobey> copy and paste already existed
<dobey> it just didn't exist between host and guest
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> guest being libertine I guess
<dobey> yes. just like i can't copy and paste between my kvm and host machine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but now can with that update so :)
<dobey> but for native phone apps built with the SDK, copy and paste was working pretty much fine already
<dobey> well, no, i still can't with kvm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ota 13
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I mean
<dobey> but yes, with libertine it works to copy and paste between mir and x apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> copy and pate betwee natie and libertine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah I CAN se use for that at imes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> looking forward to update soon :)
<Danielyou> Streaming media like rt news or BBC news would be massive plus to me , not seen an app or scope in the softwarestore to do this
<dobey> my point is that it was not a missing feature which prevents people from writing alternative apps on ubuntu, to existing android apps
<dobey> Danielyou: youtube works fine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, maybe an actusally working ebay UK serach to would be a plus in the native browser,  works in FIrefox in libertine.  ebaby done something that has broken the native browser
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ebay uk is still mostly un usable in the natieve browser
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, that broke like two or there weeks ago or something
<Danielyou> yes but had problems with you tube scope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, Ubuntu has the same issue as Windows phone when it comes to apps,  not that many developrs making apps curretnly and then good ones as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, Windows phone lacks market share that's why they have that issue,  same for the old blackbery 10 phones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> genearlly app developers don't make for other oses that aren't android or ios
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unless in their inteest, money, good perosonal reasons, etc
<Danielyou> the rt page to wawatch live streams it comes up with no supported app
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, link ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, there aren't going to be many offically supported apps for Websites yet for Ubuntu touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since the  lack of general market share
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there are certian unoffial apps though, for facebook and what not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mostly just web apps, but still
<Danielyou> https://www.rt.com/on-air/
<dobey> gotta go. later all
<Danielyou> Bye dobey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, not sure if you got my messages, but  basically there aren't going to be many apps for websites for Ubuntu touch,  offial ones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since lack of market share
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lack of a user base of Ubuntu touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> except for devs and enuthusiasts currently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, however here are unoffical apps for Facebook and such for certian sites,  but mostly just web apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, WIndows and the old b lackberry 10 os has the asame problems
<Danielyou> wish I had the knowledge to write one still learning qml and html5 hete aswell as java
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, indeed,  if I was more into that kind of thing, I would try and make one or more myself even
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but that's not the case so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, when did you start using ubuntu or any other linux disro ?
<Danielyou> shame vlc haven't made a oss version for the touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, indeed, but if you do your own libertine container, that's something that as far as I know, should work quite well in there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> plus ubuntu touch has some kind of multimeida playing app built in it seems
<Danielyou> mandrake 10.1 community in the days when you had to configure dial up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, oh right nice, so what year?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes this is a bit like living early deskto linux agian
<SebthreeBQM10HD> will it ever take off
<SebthreeBQM10HD> go more main streame
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's good enough isn't it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I remember 2005 :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but wel here we are and years later, well no it has not gone main stremae
<Danielyou> 2000 and something I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but thouands or millions of people globally use it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, I see Ubuntu touch as having lots of potential at becoming something great
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it already is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but more great as time goes on, for those of use who use it, and know about it,  it may never go main streame ora nywhere that close,  but it's the best hope at the moment really it seems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> at a more desktop linux like mobile os at doing that, eventaully, or something similar
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, if we should care or not, that's antoher debate, about that kind of thing, but even thogh linux dominates in the android market,
<Danielyou> Yeap OSS is the way to go for me hence investing in the e4.5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that annoys me when I go away some whhere so it was SWeen in teh summer that's just been again
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I landed back in the UK
<SebthreeBQM10HD> England
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I heard lots of andorid phones go on basically uh!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, I like choice :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I like playing with osees to.  hence why I got a Firefox and Jolla phone as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, oh and why I just bought a Tizen phone on FRiday as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> from India on Ebay, so I am a bit hmm to that, but hey that's the way to get one right now so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, I thought it would be special to have the first two commericaly available UBuntu phones, hence having both the 4.5 and mx 4.  and I don't hae a neus 4 so that was my first time with ubuntu touch the 4.5
<Danielyou> the way Linux has evolved is amazing been hookedsince buying a magazine then reading teach yourself li uxin 24hrs which i borrewed fromthe library, have been inrrigued evet since
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, indeed but most people have no idea from the genreal public, but I intend to try and change that a bit next month
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, I am ogansing a  small public event so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if it gets enough people or not though, that's a bit hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  Danielyoui it is quite amazing
<Danielyou> i'm introducing to my local community and we have a small user base in my village here in the uk. will beteaching people how to uSE Ubuntu at voluntary worksoon and running an it meet up with rpi's androbots
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, if someone said to you in say 2005 that in 2015 you would have an UBuntu phone, would you belive them ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, yes it seems your from the UK
<SebthreeBQM10HD> like me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> where abouts ?
<Danielyou> Yes too true
<Danielyou> the southwest
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, oh the south est
<SebthreeBQM10HD> west
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thats iike me
<Danielyou> cornwall
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou,  if your up for a trip to Bristol in October
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well you could acstuay help me with an event :)
<Danielyou> I tend not to travel far.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, indeed it's a dab far from cornwall really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but not to far I guess
<Danielyou> But have a mate thats also a keen Linux fan he may like to join me on a trip
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, well I esriosuly need mroe helpers for this event
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, espeially since the lug around here isn't that great
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to informal really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's diffficult to get people to actsually help with events and such
<SebthreeBQM10HD> from it
<Danielyou> Are you on your LUG mailing list
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Danielyou, got two or so already, but could do with more really at least  three or so ideally
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grr net split
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ah net split
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yay thanks net split, ruined the chat I was having it seems
<kass__> Hi
<kass__> I have a aquaris bq e 4.5 , I  pressed Format all + Download in the flash tool , Now I have Invalid IMEI , How can I repair it . Thank you :)
<Mister_Q> you cant. you have to send it to bq for an imei repair
<kass__> Thank you
<Mister_Q> format all does literally that. even for the partitions you cant backup/restore sorry :/
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-20
<jibel> pitti, bonjour
<jibel> pitti, vicamo is porting touch on xenial from upstart to systemd
<vicamo> pitti: hi
<jibel> pitti, there is a special version of systemd for vivid.
<jibel> pitti, would you know what are the differences and if it should be applied to xenial
<jibel> pitti, or if we should go with the version of systemd in the archive for xenial?
<NotKit> what is the status of Ubuntu Touch on xenial?
<NotKit> is it reasonable to try porting on aarch64 device?
<NotKit> (mixed architecture won't work due to broken 32-bit hwcomposer lib)
<jibel> NotKit, the bq m10 works fine, there are still some issues here and there but overall it's okay.
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> NotKit, it's in this channel ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu/frieza_arm64/
<jibel> pitti, ça va et toi?
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien aussi, merci ! je peux voir le soleil à nouveau après cinq jours :)
<pitti> jibel: WDYM with "special version" of systemd?
<jibel> pitti, heh, welcome to Normandy ;)
<pitti> jibel: xenial proper's version should work fine
<vicamo> pitti: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/pool/main/s/systemd/
<jibel> vicamo, ^ what is 'special' in vivid?
<vicamo> pitti: we got systemd_219-7ubuntu6vividtouch1_armhf.deb, so I'm wondering what's the difference between the one we have in normal vivid ports
<pitti> vicamo, jibel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210619060/systemd_219-7ubuntu3_219-7ubuntu6vividtouch1.diff.gz
<NotKit> jibel, is it ok to use rootfs from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/xenial/daily-preinstalled/current/?
<pitti> seems fine
<pitti> vicamo, jibel: it's just an upstream fix backport, so xenial should just work
<pitti> vicamo: back around the vivid timeframe, I fixed enough units on touch to get the most important bits (unity8, wifi, 3G, browser, phone calls, SMS, etc.) working in the emulator and on the Nexus 4
<sil2100> NotKit: hey! Work is ongoing, but well... it's still in development, so hard to say - depends on what level of stability you need
<NotKit> at least for it to launch :)
<pitti> vicamo: not sure about current devices, I suppose they got more/different custom upstart jobs
<pitti> vicamo: I suggest to give it a first try by booting with init=/bin/systemd and checking how far you got
<vicamo> pitti: yes, it seems so, and the lxc container doesn't start up, either.
<pitti> vicamo: hmm, I fixed that in vivid, so something broke the unit again
<vicamo> pitti: I've booted into systemd and has adb shell available
<jibel> NotKit, this rootfs should be okay
<pitti> vicamo: ah, good
<NotKit> thank you
<pitti> vicamo: http://pad.ubuntu.com/systemd-porting-sprint has my notes from the initial conversion back then
<pitti> vicamo: but that mostly applied to even getting to that point
<pitti> vicamo: tvoss asked me about this yesterday, did you take this over from him now?
<vicamo> pitti: not yet
<pitti> vicamo: updating the container start unit to the changes in the upstart job shuold be trivial, so I suggest starting with that
<pitti> vicamo: most of the remaining conversion should be fairly straightforward, except for the android <-> upstart property bridge -- there is no equivalent on the systemd side for that yet
<pitti> vicamo: xnox started working on that ages ago, but he got interrupted, so this is the main thing that needs to be discussed/designed
<vicamo> pitti: the lxc-android-config.service is already available as it is, so the conversion should no longer be a problem
<vicamo> pitti: I bumpped into https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1625447
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1625447 in Canonical System Image "lxc-start failed to open /dev/null" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> vicamo: right, I added that around the vivid timeframe; I suppose it just got out of sync with changes to the upstart job?
<vicamo> pitti: hmmmm ... then I'd better check it again
<vicamo> pitti: oops, lxc-start argument -d/-F differs
<pitti> vicamo: nice and simple then? :-)
<pitti> vicamo: although that might actually have been on purpose
<pitti> in general it's nicer to let processes run in the foreground and *not* fork with systemd (and also with upstart actually)
<pitti> much more useful logging that way
<vicamo> not so lucky ...
<iAmVille[m]> ;0;
<autra> Hi! When trying to build ubuntu-touch for mako, i have this error "arm-linux-androideabi-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-fno-canonical-system-headers'" at the very beginning of the build. I'm on ubuntu 16.04.
<autra> the build continues after that, but later I have this error:
<autra> system/core/include/cutils/jstring.h:32:35: error: unknown type name ‘char16_t’
<autra>  extern char * strndup16to8 (const char16_t* s, size_t n);
<autra> so 1/ could it be related? 2/ if not, do I care about the first error?
<autra> and of course, how can I solve this?
<autra> I'm a bit confused about the second error, because char16_t seems to be defined in this file...
<autra> I feel like something is wrong with my toolchain...
<autra> anyone?
<autra> ok I got the first error resolved: I had the package arm-linux-androideabi-gcc installed, and it was taking precedence over the one in the prebuilts toolchain of my tree. What's funny is that the reported versions were the same (4.8)
<autra> but still it complains about unknown type name 'char16_t'
 * autra tries cleaning everything
<saavento> hi
<sil2100> popey: hey! Could you op me for a moment? :)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-13 phased upgrade in progress
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<mcphail> sil2100: nice! Thanks all
<brunch875> bah, rc-proposed removes the excitement of otas :P
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Yeah, removes the excitement of OTAs but adds the excitement of breakage-risk, e.g. you never know when your phone stops booting ;p
<sil2100> Didn't happen for a while though
<mcphail> bfiller: have all of your own/nextcloud caldav improvements made it into OTA13? Can we access shared calendars on the shipped version?
<popey> mcphail: that's what the changelog says! :D
<mcphail> Ooh - where's the changelog?
<popey> i think it was in a previous update which said it wouldn't start working until ota-13, wasn't it?
<popey> "- Register app as "owncloud-caldav" online account application (ota13 required)" in 0.5.865
<mcphail> There's been a 2stage fix. One allows multimple next/owncloud calendars (yay!) and a further on allows access to own/nextcloud calendars which have been shared with you
 * mcphail needs to know where his wife expects him to be ;)
<popey> oh, i see
<mcphail> I might just flash it and try
<iAmVille> iAmVille[m]: test
<iAmVille> @iAmVille[m] test
<iAmVille> Sorry, could've used another channel
<robinhero> Is the image server under a high load? Because the System Updater doesn't find anything for me? The loading wheel is just spinning
<robinhero> hey guys, what does this mean in the OTA-13 changelog? "Initial implementation of storage framework"
<dobey> robinhero: i'm not sure if that's actually in the image yet
<jgdx> mardy, hey, could you take another look at [1]? I've addressed your comments that you made on [2]. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/path-fixes/+merge/306115 [2] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/snapd-paths2/+merge/305751
<jgdx> moved to team due to the lengthy life of this branch
<mardy> jgdx: hi! Yes, I saw it, but you didn't address a couple of important ones: the one about QQmlEngine, and the other about relative urls, which should be treated as relative to the plugin's manifest file location
<mardy> jgdx: both re in src/plugin-manager.cpp
<mardy> *are
<lotuspsychje> when is ota13 date release?
<jgdx> mardy, hm, missed those comments
<jgdx> lotuspsychje, today!!1
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: yes!
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<aquiles> Facebook messenger and whatsapp ??
<faenil> ?
<dobey> ask facebook for them?
<aquiles> When we will have whatsapp and facebook for ubuntu touch?
<popey> aquiles: ask the developer of those apps
<aquiles> *facebook messenger
<jgdx> developers
<aquiles> I'm using Ubuntu phone a half a year and I cant use facebook messenger and whatsapp
<lotuspsychje> aquiles: more secure you dont :p
<faenil> aquiles: unfortunately the way those platforms work like is: Facebook/WhatsApp gives you permission to access their unlimited APIs and develop and app. That has a cost for them as well, as they'll have to provide support for the users having problems with those apps, and their image will be affected by any problem the apps have. For that reason, they're very selective, and they won't consider any plat
<faenil> form that is not a definite business gain for them
<faenil> the alternative is to have some kind of Android compatibility layer that lets you run Android apps on UbuntuTouch. That way you'd be able to use the WhatsApp and Facebook Android apps
<aquiles> Yes, compatibility layer
<faenil> aquiles: you might want to file a bug about that (or subscribe to any existing one) and push to make that happen
<aquiles> Any ideas if canonical already began built a compatible layer to use android apps?
<aquiles> Because android is linux and ubuntu is ubuntu
<aquiles> I fill a bug latter
<aquiles> Ubuntu*linux
<dobey> no, a compatibility layer is not really feasible
<aquiles> Why not ?
<dobey> the security models are incompatible
<aquiles> And porting android apps in a easy way?
<aquiles> React native...
<jgdx> mardy, right, good point re: plugin.cpp asking for some engine's rootContext. Not sure that ever made sense
<aquiles> I'm beginning to think to use android again, I don't have a reliable phone os
<brunch875> I'd rather see XMPP and improvements to notifications / app lifecycle before an android compatibility layer, really
<faenil> dobey: I wouldn't jump to conclusions like that :)
<dobey> faenil: i'm not "jumping" to any conclusions
<jgdx> dobey, turing would turn in his grave if he saw you make such conclusions
<dobey> ...
<DaDaCinnamon> Saw this & thought of you: http://www.breakingnews.ie/tech/new-google-phones-will-be-revealed-october-4th-755564.html
<HoloIRCUser6> Anybody here?
<dobey> !ask | QT
<ubot5`> QT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<faenil> brunch875: what kind of improvements to notifications in particular?
<brunch875> tightly related to application lifecycle: like a message received on dekko
<faenil> brunch875: ah ok, did you the polld plugins news? (that apps can plugin to polld iirc)
<faenil> did you see*
<brunch875> no, care to link me? ☺
<faenil> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg21839.html
<brunch875> nice!!
<faenil> mardy can give an update on the status of that I guess :)
<faenil> maybe to the ML? :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<faenil> sebsebseb: hi!
<sebsebseb> faenil: hi
<flohack> Hi there, again Im going to nag you with my apport log :)
<flohack> http://pastebin.com/XZ2y8JQA
<flohack> Can anyone imagine why the SessionManager is not running and/or what kind of dbus problem Im facing?
<mterry> popey: re bug 1625074, we keep a list of teams we watch for to make sure we have maintainer coverage: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/view/head:/package-subscribers#L107  -- maybe ~system-apps-team would be a good fit?
<ubot5`> bug 1625074 in Ubuntu Terminal App "[MIR] ubuntu-terminal-app" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625074
<flohack> Plus, do I need to somehow enable developer mode on my port image manually because at the moment I cant access it via GUI of course
<popey> mterry: agreed :)
<Michalp> hello every body, I need your help, I have MX4 with custom bootloader and when I want install ota 13, restart go to custom bootloader so how install??
<sebsebseb> Michalp: custom boot loader hmm?
<Michalp> TWRP
<powerless> hey folks...has anyone installed ubuntu touch on galaxy s6 edge?
<dobey> Michalp: that is recovery, not bootloader
<dobey> !devices | powerless
<ubot5`> powerless: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> Michalp: why do you have TWRP? ubuntu needs the ubuntu recovery
<powerless> ubot5`: yaah..theres no s6 there. i thought it wasnt complete cause find it hard to believe that no one had ever tried..its not a bad phone :P
<ubot5`> powerless: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<powerless> clever
<Michalp> If you have android version of mx4, it is easy way how to flash ubuntu touch to mx4, finally it was only one way how to flash
<Michalp> I tried find different way but not find.
<Michalp> So any idea?
<dobey> Michalp: how exactly did you flash ubuntu onto the device?
<dobey> Michalp: you should boot to recovery with adb enabled, and then use ubuntu-device-flash from an ubuntu machine to flash it
<dobey> once ubuntu is on the device, OTA updates are installed via system settings; you don't need to manually flash each OTA
<Michalp> But when I click to install, then system reboot and go to custom bootloader
<NotKit> Michalp, if you used 4PDA way to install it on Android device, you can't update it regular way
<NotKit> image needs to be rebuilt
<dobey> Michalp: why do you have TWRP (again, it is recovery, not bootloader)
<Michalp> Sorry for exchange recovery by boootloader, any way you know how to get ubuntu touch to android version?
<NotKit> I think because his device is Android edition, not Ubuntu one
<NotKit> https://yadi.sk/d/Xuvo0JXImWnQN check dualboot_make_system_img.sh
<Michalp> yes, I have android version
<mrclp> It is difficult to port to zenfone 2 laser ze550kl? Have someone tried?
<Michalp> this one I flash
<Michalp> but first time you need use twrp
<Michalp> the script can not function if you have android, it works after detect ubuntu
<dobey> oh it's not because it was originally an android device
<dobey> it's because you're trying to dual boot?
<Michalp> I no need dual boot, it was bcs is only one way how to flash, nobody give me other way
<Michalp> how to flash android lock version to ubuntu touch
<Michalp> bcs you must unlock than flash
<dobey> can you adb to the phone over usb while at twrp?
<Michalp> I don't know, I can try
<Michalp> No it doesn't find device
<dobey> hmm ok
<Michalp> If ota need update where reboot?
<Michalp> Or I need wit to new image OTA13  from https://yadi.sk/d/Xuvo0JXImWnQN and then flash? :(
<dobey> no you should not download anything from an unofffical site
<dobey> you need to reflash your phone properly. can you flash a different recovery image to the device?
<Michalp> I just want ota 13 to my deveice, how I don't care
<Michalp> If  exit way how to flash then I will flash
<dobey> well i'm sure you'd care if you downloaded a hacked image and it was sending your personal info somewhere unsavory
<Michalp> I have not choice, original ubuntu touch mx4 can not get, I am working on UT more then one year with nexus 4 there all work official way, but with mx4 is different, there I have not choice how to flash UT by official way
<dobey> you need the correct recovery image
<Michalp> I am not sure if you are right, bcs I try flash original recovery of UT for MX4, but then I can not flash ubuntu by adb
<Michalp> this one I tried before
<Michalp> it wrote me no space to install
<dobey> you need to repartition the phone
<Michalp> If you know how to do, please let me know. Bcs I spend more then 3 days to find way how to install UT to MX4 and I got only one way (flash it by twrp)
<Michalp> Anyway, reparptition phone looks very hard, isn't it?
<dobey> you need a special tool for it. i'm trying to find better info to help you
<dobey> Michalp: http://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-mx/general/meizu-mx4-how-to-flash-ubuntu-touch-t3210039 perhaps
<Michalp> this link I tried firstly, but no function
<Michalp> So this way I can not accept
<Michalp> I try it with support from here, and no find function way. Tool don't find my device, I tried it in win and in ubuntu
<Michalp> that is why I find only flash dual boor image
<Michalp> by twrp
<Michalp> So looks no any new idea, right?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> the old dual boot script stuff is old and not really supported
<dobey> and running ubuntu properly on the device really requires repartitioning
<NotKit> dobey, I think, he doesn't use dual boot script, but actually boots it the same way as on ported device
<NotKit> is repartitioning possible on MX4?
<dobey> NotKit: well it's clearly not the same way, because it doesn't work :)
<NotKit> it does work
<dobey> NotKit: yes, at least on some of them
<NotKit> for OTA 12
<dobey> well it "works"
<NotKit> he can't update to OTA 13 since there are not system.img built for it
<NotKit> *no
<dobey> the partitions are still wrong, and OTAs won't work
<NotKit> that's true
<NotKit> it should be possible to use that script though to rebuild system.img and replace it manually or through recovery
<Michalp> So you mean, I can try this script in my case?
<NotKit> that script should build system.img with latest OTA
<Michalp> And script connect to net, where download latest image?
<NotKit> yes
<Michalp> I see, I will try
<Michalp> NotKit: will you here tomorrow? I must go out today, but tomorrow I will continue
<NotKit> yes
<Michalp> Great, many thanks.  See you tomorrow. once again thanks
<JanC> is it intentional that OTA-13 now shows a "no SIM" icon (for the second SIM slot?) in the network indicator?
<JanC> it's rather pointless (and looks ugly)
<JanC> (this is on the bq E4.5, if that matters)
<mcphail> JanC: my e4.5 on rc-proposed does that, so I suspect it is normal. I agree it is ugly
<krowv> Does OTA13 update via System-Settings->Updates?
<matv1> krowv yes
<krowv> matv1: ok.  this is my first OTA update.  must not have fully rolled out yet.  My phone doesn’t seem to see it.
<matv1> I heard  it could be wednesday before everyone has it
<matv1> but you will get a notification of it when it is available to your device
<krowv> Cool.  My trusty Nexus 4 will be waiting.  :)
<matv1> awsum :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-21
<RLShiftyDoggit> anyone here?
<duflu> RLShiftyDoggit: Yes. But this is not a busy timezone
<duflu> Relatively. Compared to Europe
<RLShiftyDoggit> ok you still here
<RLShiftyDoggit> ive been trying to port ubuntu touch
<RLShiftyDoggit> and i ran into a problem
<uday> how may I use twrp to install ubuntu touch
<uday> I have android file transfer running
<uday> anyone :)?
<RLShiftyDoggit> twrp works
<RLShiftyDoggit> its just flashing a rom
<vicamo> pitti: ping
<RLShiftyDoggit> i dont think anyone is here
<RLShiftyDoggit> lol
<vicamo> RLShiftyDoggit: QQ
<RLShiftyDoggit> haha
<RLShiftyDoggit> hey anyone able to help me out?
<RLShiftyDoggit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23210148/
<pitti> vicamo: no contentless pings please, just ask :)
<RLShiftyDoggit> hey guys is the repo down
<RLShiftyDoggit> i cant get it to sync
<vicamo> pitti: I found whenever android init tries to chmod/chown /dev/*, then it's killed with SIGKILL
<RLShiftyDoggit> vicamo
<RLShiftyDoggit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23210148/
<pitti> vicamo: supposedly a seccomp violation?
<RLShiftyDoggit> can you help me?
<pitti> vicamo: or maybe apparmor (there should be something in dmesg)
<NotKit> RLShiftyDoggit, error: Cannot remove project "android": uncommitted changes are present
<NotKit> it's not because of repo
<RLShiftyDoggit> i dont know what that is or how to fix it
<vicamo> pitti: no further message after the init debug line
<RLShiftyDoggit> i hard reset git then it just says cant sync
<vicamo> it's filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1625916
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1625916 in Canonical System Image "android init exits at executing /system/etc/partition_permission.sh" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> vicamo: I'd strace the thing as a next step; I don't know how that android container looks at all, I'm afraid
<RLShiftyDoggit> so what do i do guys
<RLShiftyDoggit> i wanna port this to my phone
<vicamo> pitti: thank you
<vicamo> RLShiftyDoggit: just go to the folder, git add . && git commit
<pitti> vicamo: I haven't had a working touch platform for a while (both dual boot and the emulator got broken)
<vicamo> pitti: yep, it's a pitty ubuntu doesn't maintain the emulator as hard as a generic platform
<pitti> vicamo: it goes both ways -- most often it wasn't the emulator itself that broke but ubuntu touch
<pitti> I've seen a lot of cases where we simply broke alternative dependendies to -gles and the like
<RLShiftyDoggit> i just got rid of all my repo and git crap and im starting over
<RLShiftyDoggit> hopefully it goes
<vicamo> RLShiftyDoggit: just want to warn you that porting a device is like 1000,000 times more difficult than repo sync :)
<RLShiftyDoggit> i know
<RLShiftyDoggit> i just recently ported RR to a few devices
<RLShiftyDoggit> its hard but i enjoy a challenge
<RLShiftyDoggit> :)
<jibel> vicamo, pitti and it broke again with ota13, it boots to busybox :/
<vicamo> jibel: you mean the emulator?
<jibel> vicamo, yes
<pitti> yeah, this should have been (or should still become once it gets fixed again) a first-level platform in CI, otherwise it's going to keep breaking
<vicamo> things not in the CI are not supported :P
<jibel> pitti, even when we report bugs or non-booting emulator, it takes several weeks or months to fix it
<pitti> jibel: having it in CI would guard against these "stupid" breakages such as forgetting -gles dependencies
<pitti> if the emulator itself breaks that doesn't help of course
<jibel> I cannot disagree :)
<sil2100> popey: hey! Sorry to bother again, could you op me for a quick topic change? ;)
<autra> hey! Where should I report documentation bug for https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/ ?
<popey> sil2100: lets fix it so you can op yourself....
<popey> sil2100: seems you have ops. just /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-touch
<sil2100> popey: thank you!
<popey> np
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-13 released!
<sil2100> ls
<sil2100> As always, wrong terminal
<popey> :)
<popey> .
<popey> ..
<popey> ./goats
<sil2100> Oooh! `clear`, quick!
<autra> nevermind, I found it :-)
<sem-geologist> hello, how to debug programs in the custom libertine? particulary this is for me about qgis
<sem-geologist> which crashes if I add a vector point. it starts ok, it opens the files ok, but digitising is impossible...
<sem-geologist> I eventestd it with gpsd, which works nicellyand is verypromissing
<sem-geologist> oh sorry, prbably this is wrong channel, i should go to ubuntu-libertine....
<faenil> ahayzen: Mirv https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src/+bug/1510225/comments/7
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1510225 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "load() of a QDeclarativePlaylist does not fully work" [Medium,In progress]
<faenil> ahayzen: Mirv is your go-to for Qt patches :)
<ahayzen> faenil, hehe :-) thanks i was going to ping him after lunch :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: ah ok, cool :)
<Mirv> faenil: ahayzen: for qtmultimedia though it's usually jhodapp's turf, especially when it's directly related to his (and loicm's) work on the playlists
<faenil> ok
<ahayzen> Mirv, i spoke with jhodapp he said to speak to you about getting the latest patch in, it has been patched into the Qt5.6 series. So I just need the qtmultimedia package to be updated or that patch cherry picked?
<Mirv> ahayzen: ah, sure I can do that actual packaging work, thank you! looking after this call.
<ahayzen> Mirv, thanks :-) let me know if you need any extra info
<jgdx> tvoss, ping
<tvoss> jgdx: pong
<jgdx> tvoss, do you think qml-module-biometryd can suggest libbiometryd instead of depend, trivially?
<jgdx> or would that mean tons of complicated work?
<tvoss> jgdx: I think that's a sil2100 question :) ^
<jgdx> okay
<jgdx> tvoss, my mind was on the code, not the packaging change itself
<jgdx> i.e. would it run still
<tvoss> jgdx: yup
<jgdx> 90% of the commits are yours :P
<tvoss> jgdx: so yeah, it falls back gracefully
<jgdx> tvoss, so qml-module-biometryd doesn't work without libbiometryd http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23211291/
<jgdx> tvoss, what does “it” refer to ^
<tvoss> jgdx: what do you expect to happen instead?
<jgdx> tvoss, that Biometryd.available is false
<jgdx> but “expect” is a bit strong.
<tvoss> jgdx: okay, so you would like the plugin to load despite libbiometryd.so not being present
<jgdx> tvoss, hang on
<jgdx> seb128, could we do a MIR on qml-module-biometryd if that only suggests the biometryd backend?
<seb128> jgdx, you could, just more paperwork/review to get done, I can't say if the MIR team is going to be fine with it
<seb128> keep in mind that we want the easiest solution, things should land today or tomorrow
<jgdx> kenvandine, was there are MIR for libqofono?
<jgdx> *a
<kenvandine> yes
<jgdx> and you get 0 modems if ofono isn't around
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so the qml bindings are fine without ofono
<kenvandine> seb128, so qml-module-biometryd is built from the same source as biometryd
<tvoss> jgdx: what's the issue with biometryd? I thought it would be in main by now
<tvoss> seb128: ^
<kenvandine> i know we could just promote qml-module-biometryd
<seb128> tvoss, nobody did a MIR is the issue I guess
<kenvandine> but i'd think they would still want a review of the source
<seb128> tvoss, also does it make sense on desktop for 16.10?
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, source needs to be MIRed for a binary to be promoted
<seb128> so full review
<kenvandine> right
<tvoss> seb128: as opposed to me refactoring the qml bindings to dlopen the required so ... I would prefer an MIR
<jgdx> what does that mean, no qml-module-bio without the whole smash?
 * kenvandine wonders how that was missed
<seb128> kenvandine, the list was probably built before that feature was landing in yakkety
<kenvandine> i guess... but it's been quite a while now
<kenvandine> anyway
<seb128> yeah, dunno
<kenvandine> we need it
<seb128> it's also that u-s-s had a stack of depends to drop
<seb128> system image, athercast, etc
<seb128> so we assumed they were all being handled
<kenvandine> i just dropped urfkill too :)
<seb128> tvoss, the MIR is fine, just need somebody to do it and get security/MIR team to review and cross fingers they like it and don't want changes
<jgdx> seb128, does this change the request you made some time ago? Dropping the depends?
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, dbus-property-service also needs MIR or og
<seb128> go
<seb128> jgdx, well the request was to not have u-s-s depends on universe components, so MIR is a resolution, the other one is to drop the depends, I don't have a preference between those
<kenvandine> qml-module-biometryd would be a hard one to drop
<jgdx> okay
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll look at dbus-property-service
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
 * dobey wonders what will be picking up the depends for all the things ubuntu-sdk-libs pulls in
<seb128> dobey, whatever needs those if anything?
<dobey> seb128: they are the supported SDK for developing apps to run in unity8. doesn't address-book-app need qml-module-qtorganizer?
<dobey> seb128: or are we expecting that people will bundle all this stuff with their apps when they package them as snaps?
<seb128> dobey, if it does it should have a depends on it
<seb128> dobey, we expect them to bundle everything for now and there is ongoing work on framework snaps
<dobey> hmm, ok
<jgdx> mterry, removing qml-module-biometryd from the phone, will unity8 still work? I'm looking at the rationale for a MIR.
<jgdx> and I just recalled you do identification in the greeter
<mterry> jgdx: we import it unconditionally...
<jgdx> right
<dobey> how does one get the unity8 greeter?
<davmor2> dobey: hahahahahahahaha
<davmor2> sorry was I using my outside typing again, I meant good luck with that :)
<dobey> davmor2: yeah, last time i tried to make that happen, i ended up with a kvm that didn't boot and had to rebuild the image
<mterry> jgdx: sorry which MIR is that from?
<jgdx> mterry, bug 1626095
<ubot5`> bug 1626095 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "[MIR] biometryd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626095
<jgdx> woops, wrong package
<mterry> dobey: it should be possible on the desktop.  Install the unity8-greeter package
<mterry> I'm using it now
<mterry> jgdx: ok will look
<jgdx> mterry, thx
<kenvandine> seb128, i can make dbus-property-service optional
<kenvandine> we only use it for developer mode, which doesn't even make sense on the desktop
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll make it only show that setting if we can set it
<ahayzen> Mirv, just saw you comment on the qtmultimedia bug, thanks for the quick response :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<ogra_> kenvandine, you use it for pesistent ssh access too ... so you definitely dont want it on normal desktops
<dobey> kenvandine: but maybe i want to connect to adb over network to my computer though!
<kenvandine> ogra_, indeed
<ogra_> (though only devmode has UI bits ... but the service has a bunch of options on cmdline)
<ogra_> (none of which i'd expose on desktop installs)
<Mirv> ahayzen: you're welcome!
<Michalp> Hello, I need help with flash MX4 to ubuntu by script, yesturay I was here and asnking for help, so I ma here...
<Michalp> I tried flash ubuntu by script http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/08/19/magic-device-tool-helps-you-switch-between-android-and-ubuntu-on-supported-phones/ but fail
<Michalp> how to flash ubunut to mx4?
<faenil> Michalp: what error are you seeing?
<faenil> Michalp: I think you'll find the developer of magic-tool on #ubports
<dobey> mterry: so i installed unity8-greeter in my kvm. after a reboot, now i can't log in to unity 7 at all, and it seems i can't launch any click apps. fun :-/
<faenil> Michalp: you could try asking for support there :)
<dobey> faenil: he has an android mx4
<Michalp> yes
<faenil> dobey: oh...
<Michalp>  android version
<faenil> Michalp: so, it depends on whether you have a version which has a locked bootloader or not
<faenil> if you have the european version, I think that's locked, so you cannot install any other OS on it
<Michalp> I tried script and it flash recovery.img and now my twrp lost
<faenil> is your bootloader unlocked?
<Michalp> before yes, because It install when I install twrp
<Michalp> I have now only ubuntu recovery and fastboot
<Michalp> now
<Michalp> but script say me that it can not boot to recovery and then flash recovery.img
<faenil> ok
<faenil> so I think you might want to ask in #ubports :)
<Michalp> I see :(
<faenil> Michalp: isn't that good news? someone might be able to help you out htere
<faenil> ;)
<Michalp> I hope so...
<Michalp> in meantime, do sombody skill with flash by mtk tool?
<Michalp> My ubuntu touch works fine on twrp, but I can not install OTA 13, that is why I need get clear instalation
<faenil> long time since the last time I've used it, sorry..
<Michalp> I tried this ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --device arale but it show me not enough space
<Michalp> If I click in UT for update, then restart show me recovery screen reset and nothing
<faenil> Michalp: can you show us the full log? using pastebin.ubuntu.com for instance
<Michalp> where I find the log?
<Michalp> Or what?
<davmor2> Michalp: you need the adb enabled recovery image from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices and then add it to your system line with --recovery-image recovery-arale.img
<Michalp> so you mean something like this ? ​ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --bootstrap --recovery-image recovery-arale.img
<davmor2> Michalp: yeap
<davmor2> if that reports the same thing it maybe that the device is an android device and the partition scheme is wrong
<Michalp> BTW where I must be in phone? it wrote me, waitng for bootloader
<davmor2> Michalp: in bootloader
<Michalp> how go into? If I hold volume down and pwrbtn go to fastboot, and if I hold volume up + pwrbt I am in recovery
<Michalp> bootloader I had before TWRP
<davmor2> Michalp: use fast boot
<Michalp> ok
<Michalp> it wrote ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --bootstrap --recovery-image recovery-arale.img 2016/09/21 18:01:02 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting exit status 1
<davmor2> Michalp: oh sorry I thought you were on an ubuntu device already you might need to repartition to install Ubuntu.  you might get some tips from https://www.smoose.nl/sites/default/files/bestanden/meizu_pro5_ubuntu.pdf but please note that is for the mx pro 5 not arale so you would need to modify things accordingly
<Michalp> but script flash recovery in fastboot
<Michalp> before
<Michalp> Ok, I am going to try it. Thanks for your time and help
<kenvandine> mterry, i've responded to your comments on bug 1626095, including a branch which is in a silo
<ubot5`> bug 1626095 in biometryd (Ubuntu) "[MIR] biometryd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626095
<kenvandine> mterry, perhaps you could do the packaging review for my branch?
<kenvandine> mterry, the biometryd symbols file generated is different on xenial, yakkety and vivid
<kenvandine> and some differences on some arches
<Michalp> Hello Iam back, I follow https://www.smoose.nl/sites/default/files/bestanden/meizu_pro5_ubuntu.pdf and when I extract files, last one tell no space
<kenvandine> mterry, would you hate me if i just dropped the symbols file? :-p
<mterry> kenvandine: no not a blocker for main, just a nice to have
<Michalp> any way, how is possible that cyanogen I can install but when extracting ubuntu files tell me no space??
<Michalp> what is diiferent?
<dobey> Michalp: as i already told you yesterday, the partitioning is different. you need to repartition the phone
<Michalp> But how??????? exclude MTK
<dobey> use the mtk tool
<Michalp> it stress for me
<dobey> if you want a different way to repartition an mtk device, you'll have to ask mtk how to do it
<Michalp> Ok ok, I tried and no work.  Has android drivers for it?
<Michalp> Has ubuntu drivers for mtk?
<Michalp> I have mtk tool, I have images for it, I have instruction but no work, it doesn't find my deveice
<fw190d13> hello!
<dobey> well i don't know what else to tell you
<fw190d13> which is the best chanell for nexus 4 - I'm in the proces of turing it to ubuntu
<fw190d13> should I use "ubuntu" or aquarius as stated here http://askubuntu.com/questions/681500/i-used-the-wrong-channel-for-my-nexus-4-how-do-i-upgrade-it-and-what-channel-d
<dobey> fw190d13: ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu probably
<fw190d13> dobey: is rc not ready for daily use?
<mimecar> hi
<dobey> fw190d13: well it depends on what your definition of daily use is i guess. stable is the stable tested channel. rc is the testing prior to release channel, and rc-proposed has a bit less qa and daily builds.
<fw190d13> dobey: daily driver - main and only phone
<dobey> fw190d13: that is a decision only you can make for yourself. what i need daily out of a phone is not necessarily what you need daily out of a phone.
<fw190d13> dobey: correct - I will go with the stable and maybe switch later
<fw190d13> dobey: thanks for the tips - cheers
<dobey> np
<flohack> good eve
<flohack> trying once more to rip off some hints ;)
<flohack> ERROR: apport (pid 2826) Sat Sep 17 21:43:51 2016: called for pid 2760, signal 11, core limit 0
<flohack> ERROR: apport (pid 2826) Sat Sep 17 21:43:51 2016: executable: /usr/bin/unity8 (command line "unity8 --mode=full-greeter")
<flohack> ERROR: apport (pid 2826) Sat Sep 17 21:43:51 2016: gdbus call error: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<flohack> whats missing here, which service is not running?
<flohack> Same for pulseaudio
<flohack> ERROR: apport (pid 2342) Sat Sep 17 21:43:42 2016: executable: /usr/bin/pulseaudio (command line "pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog")
<flohack> ERROR: apport (pid 2342) Sat Sep 17 21:43:42 2016: gdbus call error: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<aquarius_> does the phone kernel have cgroup net_cls support that I can switch on somewhere convenient? /sys/fs/cgroup/cgmanager exists, but I can't mount new things as cgroup, and cgm listcontrollers doesn't list net_cls on the phone (although it does on my desktop)
<aquarius_> might be an ogra_ question, although I don't know who knows about this stuff :)
<flohack> hmm this I dont know but I got this strange messages in dmesg:
<flohack> [   10.024923] init: /init.endeavoru.rc: 142: invalid option 'cgroup'
<flohack> [   10.025090] init: /init.endeavoru.rc: 149: invalid option 'cgroup'
<flohack> [   10.025298] init: /init.endeavoru.rc: 155: invalid option 'cgroup'
<flohack> [   10.026034] init: /init.endeavoru.rc: 163: invalid option 'cgroup'
<flohack> [   10.037471] init: invalid uid 'autobot_access'
<flohack> So the kernel config for me seems to have all features enabled for cgroup, why the heck its an invalid option in the android part?
<flohack> And does it mean its just ignored or these services really dont start
<flohack> aquarius_ thats the point, there is a gap of necessary documentation in order to enable more people working with it successfuly
<aquarius_> hence me asking the question of kernel-ish people :)
<flohack> but dont expect much answer :) I try already for a few days...
<dobey> oh no, an aquarius_
<dobey> tedg: ^^ you probably know about aquarius_'s question
<aquarius_> heya dobey :)
<tedg> aquarius_: I'm not certain, but I think that's a later version of cgroups than the kernel versions on the phones.
<aquarius_> well, goshdarnit
<dobey> flohack: i would guess that cgmanager is not part of the android container
<tedg> aquarius_: I dont' remember what the list, but we had to use "freezer" for apps because it was the only reasonable shared one with all the kernels we needed to support.
<dobey> flohack: the android container is the minimal set of things to get hardware working, and it's in a container separate from ubuntu
<aquarius_> cgm listcontrollers | xargs echo -> cpu cpuacct debug freezer name=systemd
<tedg> aquarius_: It was goofy :-/
<aquarius_> no net_cls
<flohack> dobey but the point is, if you look to the name of the file its in the device tree, the init is therefore the android container init, so how it cannot support this
<aquarius_> and you can't mount -t cgroup -o net_cls cgroup /somewhere either because "mount: special device cgroup does not exist"
<flohack> HTC specifically delivers their init.endeavoru.rc with these options, its not in Ubuntu part
<aquarius_> bummer.
<aquarius_> tedg: ok, so I'm out of luck with cgroups then :)
<dobey> aquarius_: what kind of crazy thing are you trying to do? :)
<aquarius_> dobey: filter network packets from one specific application
<aquarius_> and iptables, which used to have --cmd-owner to do precisely that, no longer has it.
<tedg> aquarius_: Yeah, kinda. cgroups became fun about 3.10-ish.
<flohack> So its for example the following entry:
<flohack> service rxn_intapp /system/bin/RXN_IntApp /system/etc/gnss/RXN/MSLConfig.txt
<flohack>     class main
<flohack>     user system
<flohack>     group system
<flohack>     cgroup bg
<flohack> Does this error mean, it just ignores cgroup bg, or it wont start the whole service??
<aquarius_> I am open to suggestions on how else to do it. See http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/311425/iptables-filter-packets-from-one-application-differently :)
<aquarius_> tedg: the phone kernel *is* 3.10 ;) so maybe it became fun in 3.11 ;)
<flohack> Shall I comment cgroup bg in the rc file and see whats happening?
<dobey> aquarius_: no, it's only 3.10 on the Pro 5 and M10
<dobey> aquarius_: the mx4 and other bq phones are 3.4
<dobey> flohack: i have no idea :)
<flohack> thanks dobey
<flohack> I will try anyway ;)
<flohack> but is the same init/upstart used for the android things or does it have its own init binary ?
<aquarius_> yeah, but I've got a Pro 5 ;)
<dobey> flohack: there is only one init process afaik
<dobey> aquarius_: ok. anyway, lots of interesting drivers aren't enabled in the phone kernels, even when they did exist in 3.4 :)
<elopio> john-mcaleely: ping. I'm hitting this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1610650
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1610650 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "can't sync sources" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<elopio> it says to ping you.
<popey> elopio: get thee to #canonical-sysadmin (or #is) and ask someone to poke the gerrit box
<popey> john-mcaleely is basically a proxy for the above
<elopio> popey: will do.
<hri> got a BQ E4.5 android phone here
<hri> trying to install ubuntu
<hri> switching to fastboot mode, i get:
<hri> "=> FASTBOOT mode ..."
<hri> but no robot lying on its back graphics
<hri> and the phone does not respond
<hri> what do i do? aaaarghhh
<mcphail> hri: what are you doing to try to install? You need to use the bq tool
<mcphail> http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-articles/2015/09/16/ubuntu-android-installation-process-for-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-e5/#/vanilla/discussion/embed/?vanilla_discussion_id=0
<hri> mcphail, cool, tnx
<mcphail> Follow that guide exactly. Don't skip any steps. You should be fine
<hri> but how do i get out of the FASTBOOT mode ???
<mcphail> hri: I don't think that even matters. IIRC, you connect the phone after power has been switched off
<mcphail> It will then be flashed by the tool
<hri> i cannot even switch it off anymore :-(
<mcphail> hri: hold the power button for longer than you think you should have to
<hri> i will
<hri> holding power button for a minute or two now ...
<hri> ... nothing happens
<mcphail> keep the faith :)
<hri> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/264047
<hri> I had the same problem and I solved it by pressing not only the power button but all three buttons on the right side of the phone (power, volume+, volume-) during a few seconds.
<hri> works!
<hri> lalalala
<mcphail> ha!
<hri> on with the process, big thanks, mcphail
<mcphail> hri: good luck
<Thompson> Hey
<Thompson> I'm trying to ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu-pd.zh my Meizu 5 Pro booted to the TWRP bootloader
<dobey> cool
<Thompson> But command returns 2016/09/22 01:01:01 Device is |m86|
<Thompson> Device m86 not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu-pd.zh
<dobey> you need to pass --device turbo to u-d-f then
<dobey> is it a an MX5 Pro, or a Pro 5?
<Thompson> pro 5
<Thompson> now it says mkdir /root/.cache permission denied
<Thompson> I'm pretty sure I told it to mount the system in read-write mode
<dobey> did you repartition the device?
<Thompson> no
<dobey> did you follow the instructions at https://plus.google.com/103449842981186239877/posts/RBDbK82Lt83 ?
<Thompson> no, that didn't turn up anywhere near the top of the search results
<Thompson> Thank you
<dobey> np
<RLShiftyDoggit> hey guys
<RLShiftyDoggit> anyone in here
<RLShiftyDoggit> hello?
<elopio> RLShiftyDoggit: hello
<RLShiftyDoggit> oh hey you think you can give me a hand im a lil confused
<k1l> RLShiftyDoggit: ask specific questions and people could answer. but keep in mind this channel is slow on europe nighttimes
<RLShiftyDoggit> im trying to port ubuntu-touch and im stuck on the part on the kernel
<RLShiftyDoggit> and honestly i think this channel is usually slow or its just my luck haha
<elopio> I don't know much about porting, so I doubt I can be of help.
<RLShiftyDoggit> merp
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-22
<cc> hello,pals
<cc> :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<cc> how many people using ubuntu phone?
<cc> now the systerm is Ubuntu 15.04(OTA-13)
<cc> What's the difference?
<sebsebseb> cc: hi
<sebsebseb> cc: I haven't updated myself just yet, but I know the main feature in it and
<cc> hi
<sebsebseb> cc: actsaully http://omgubuntu.co.uk  had a nice article explaining about the new features
<sebsebseb> but I think this release is mostly just bug fixes really
<sebsebseb> however
<sebsebseb> however :)
<sebsebseb> copy and pate now works between the native apps, and libertine/xmir/arm programs so like Firefox LIBREO oFFIC etc, on the tablet
<sebsebseb> awesome :)
<sebsebseb> cc: which device you on ?
<sebsebseb> cc: and which ota you on now ?
<sebsebseb> if on a recent one, you probably won't really notice any difference or as such, after upgrading
<sebsebseb> but I suggest doing so anyway
<sebsebseb> for bug fixes and such
<sebsebseb> and that was copy and paste above
<cc> i use MeiZu Pro5
<sebsebseb> cc: oh nice
<sebsebseb> cc: yes I think quite a lot of the fixes that are in there as well will apply to the Meizu Pro 5
<cc> hmm
<sebsebseb> cc: which otas you on now?
<sebsebseb> 12 ?
<cc> but i'm not using it often
<sebsebseb> cc: not using it often why ?
<cc> 13
<sebsebseb> ok your up to date
<sebsebseb> for another six weeks or so
<sebsebseb> ota 14 will be November :)
<cc> because  a lot of App it cant be used on this
<sebsebseb> cc: apps such as?
<cc> just like wechat,zhifubao
<sebsebseb> cc: where you from?
<cc> china
<sebsebseb> cc: what apps would you want that can't be used on it?
<cc> wechat,...
<sebsebseb> cc: oh weechat is a chinese thing isn't it ?
<sebsebseb> for chatting ?
<cc> i'm really really want to use it
<cc> no,wechat,not weechat
<cc> 微信
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> wechat
<sebsebseb> a chinese thing?
<sebsebseb> a chinse chat program?
<cc> yeah
<sebsebseb> cc: with your govemrenett spying on you :d
<cc> just a little like whatsapp
<sebsebseb> yeah but achineese one, so they can spy on you more easilly :d
<sebsebseb> cc: it's all about market share etc
<cc> :(
<sebsebseb> cc: I guess even for that
<sebsebseb> apps generall are not made for Ubuntu touch or any alternatie  mobile OS to Iphone/ios and Android
<sebsebseb> unless there is enough of a demand a market
<sebsebseb> cc: even Wndows Phone  lacks lots of apps
<sebsebseb> even with Microsoft's money etc
<sebsebseb> Blackberry had a load of problems to, so now going to do Android, and given up on their own OS it seems
<cc> hmm
<cc> so i use iphone more time
<sebsebseb> cc: there isn't much of a mrakte for Ubuntu touchcurrently for big known apps, because it's mostly still aimed at developers and entuthsisats
<sebsebseb> cc: also  there's no Androd apps compatability layour, such as there is with the Jolla phone from former Nokia developers, and Samsungs Tizen
<cc> i think less chinese developers
<cc> so little chinese application
<sebsebseb> cc: you could buy a different interesting LINUX based phone possibly, yes a Jolla phone, or maybe get a Tizen from india
<sebsebseb> cc: those can actsaully run Android apps, since they have a compatabilty layour
<cc> maybe you're right
<cc> but i like meizu
<sebsebseb> cc: if you aren't happy with your pro 5, and don't really want  to follow the progress of Ubuntu Touch, where things are going, and oh that's interesting, since in every update after every six weeks or so,  there are new features etc, bug fixes etc
<sebsebseb> at times it's not that noticabble at other times it is noticable
<sebsebseb> you really see ewhat's changed, what's new
<fw190d13> morning
<sebsebseb> cc: but if you aren't happy enough with  the pro 5, you could sell it
<sebsebseb> it would be woth something
<sebsebseb> there's a market for Ubuntu pro 5's a global one of some sort
<sebsebseb> espically since out of stock from the manufacter
<sebsebseb> fw190d13: morning
<fw190d13> Are there any hints to connect PIA VPN on ubuntu touch?
<sebsebseb> fw190d13: what's PIAA ?
<sebsebseb> cc: I suggest having another device
<sebsebseb> cc: ideally not an Iphone :d h eh heh
<sebsebseb> cc: for wechat for now and things like that
<sebsebseb> then use Ubuntu touch your pro 5, where you can :) or sell it for some extra money
<fw190d13> Private Internet Acces VPN https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/
<cc> ah
<cc> you're right
<sebsebseb> cc: look into the Jolla phone
<sebsebseb> cc: I think can still buy that :d
<cc> i have two phones,one is ubuntu,and the other is iphone
<cc> :o
<sebsebseb> cc: why is Apple so popular in China?
<sebsebseb> cc: well not just china, but yes why in china/
<cc> easy to use
<cc> maybe
<sebsebseb> cc: I  think peopel genreally don't know much abou this kind of stuff, so go for the big things thinking it's good
<cc> yeah
<sebsebseb> cc: what do you use your pro 5 for?
<cc> a little things
<sebsebseb> such as?
<cc> just strange it
<cc> so i have buy one
<sebsebseb> what do you mean
<sebsebseb> just strange it?
<cc> and iphone is the company give us
<cc> yes
<sebsebseb> what do you mean it's strange?
<cc> just strange
<sebsebseb> differnet ?
<sebsebseb> different something different,  special unique, not what everyone else has?
<cc> curious
<sebsebseb> cc: yes Ubuntu Touch is interesting
<cc> no,be curious on ubuntu phone
<sebsebseb> differnet
<sebsebseb> something only mostly those of us in the know have for now
<sebsebseb> fw190d13: congratluations your  in the know whoever you are :d
<sebsebseb> it seems
<fw190d13> I don't understand
<sebsebseb> fw190d13: see above :d
<fw190d13> not a native speaker here
<sebsebseb> fw190d13: oh  wehre you from?
<fw190d13> POland
<fw190d13> Poland
<sebsebseb> cc: yes having somethign diffenret is interesting makes us curious
<sebsebseb> cc: but with Ubuntu Touch got to accept really what it is
<sebsebseb> or what it is for now
<sebsebseb> or going to be disapoinated yeah
<sebsebseb> cc: and becaues of the apps situation it's not ready for the main streame the general public really
<sebsebseb> however as an OS, it's rather intersting
<sebsebseb> the way it's developed, how it works etc
<sebsebseb> what it can actsaully do now, and coudn't say  a year ago etc
<cc> :p
 * sebsebseb keeps the BQ 4.5 ithat thought had lost before, intengionlyu on a old 4.10 version, since don't really use that properly anymore
<sebsebseb> but that way can see prorgress better as well
<sebsebseb> when keeping the MX 4 and tablet up to date
<sebsebseb> cc: I use my Ubuntu tablet for most things insteda of using a computer now, so emai web browsing listening to much and such
<sebsebseb> altougho n a computer ight now
<cc> that sounds great
<sebsebseb> cc: then if I do want some Android apps on occasioan, well I do actsaully have other devices can use for that so
<sebsebseb> plus I do hae an ipad air since got chepa,but that's broekn a bit, so don't really use that, and never used apps on that actsullly since.... issues with the apple account and.........
<sebsebseb> cc: I have quite a few devices now it turns out
<sebsebseb> cc: differnet device for differrent things basically
<darkeye> Hey all
<darkeye> Anybody  still have black and white emoji in his keyboard even after  OTA-13?
<magdalena> Canonical Web Team is testing a new developer.ubuntu.com prototype. Want to help out for a £40 Amazon voucher? Sign up here: http://goo.gl/gseddd
<mcphail> magdalena: I presume your offer is genuine as you have a canonical cloak, but please don't post shortened URLs on an IRC channel if your business is legitimate
<magdalena> mcphail I'm sorry, here is the full one: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeAFDG8urLkrJuOYPXd-Ga-OcyFXuyfyGhVxsN2z3z2TTXmcg/viewform
<mcphail> magdalena: Thanks!
<morsnowski> hey guys, is there any apps for the ubuntu phone that enable watching 3d movies or any vr games?
<popey> morsnowski: not that I'm aware of
<alci63> Hi. I have a problem with system-settings crashing on my Aquaris E4.5. https://askubuntu.com/questions/827747/system-settings-wont-start-on-aquaris-e4-5 Any idea ?
<jgdx> alci63, you can't launch system settings like that on the phone. What is in ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log ?
<mardy> jgdx: hi! Is there any documentation for the process of snappyfying unity8? Are you following some checklist, or how do you know what needs to be changed?
<mardy> jgdx: (I'm asking because I have to do the same for online accounts)
<jgdx> mardy, hey, my approach has been to create a snap of system settings that runs confined. That takes care of the lower level stuff like paths and interfaces.
<jgdx> mardy, as for having USS running in unity8: the snappyfying u8 work had some issues, so I think we're making apps run on a normal u8 session.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: if I'll do an MP to add user-agent exception, is there a possibility to have the real Oxide's Chromium version number embedded in that exception? if not, can I file a feature wish bug for that? that'd be useful since otherwise of course strings get updated and anyway don't reflect the engine version in use.
<alci63> jgdx, there are a lot of QIODevice::read: Called with MaxSize < 0 , and a few warnings about deprecated Page.title and Page.flickable
<jgdx> alci63, could I have a look, please?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yes, see https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Web/ua-overrides-mobile.js.in
<oSoMoN> Mirv, the @UBUNTU_VERSION@ and @CHROMIUM_VERSION@ tokens are replaced by the corresponding versions
<oSoMoN> Mirv, it’s currently done at build time, but with https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-chromiumVersion-1599695/+merge/303852 the chromium version number will be replaced at runtime
<alci63> jdgx, here is an extract of tje log http://pastebin.com/BEkCaQTN
<jgdx> mardy, your comment doesn't make sense to me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23215677/ That path is never relative to the manifest of the .settings, it's the absolute path to where the manifests were installed.
<jgdx> we could change it to be relative to where the manifest file was _found_, but that's not happening right now
<mardy> jgdx: yes, sorry, I didn't explain myself properly: what I mean is that we should remember what was the xdg directory were we found the manifest
<jgdx> alci63, is the system changed in any way? Was it made writable? If so, what else did you do to it? :)
<mardy> jgdx: then we'll look for the plugin on the path based on the same xdg directory
<mardy> jgdx: for example, if the plugin was found somewhere under /usr/local/, the plugin should also be searched in there
<jgdx> mardy, thanks, it's what I figured, but it took a while.
<mardy> jgdx: I'm not proposing to change any paths
<alci63> jdgx, no I didn't change anything and the code system is not read/write.
<alci63> co_r_e system
<alci63> Sorry, I must leave... bye
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, sounds great!
<Mirv> oSoMoN: darn, even with full Chrome string I can't get to other than unsupported page. seems correctly typed since I can see the correct user-agent if I copy paste that for whatismyuseragent.net - either I'm doing something not completely correct with the string or they are using some advanced browser detection mechanisms
<Mirv> (full Chrome Mobile string)
<Mirv> I got a reply from my bank that they offically won't support a browser that has <1% market share, and that includes anything with Chromium too
<Mirv> (instead of Chrome)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, check network traffic with e.g. wireshark, you might need to add more than one UA override as they might be doing requests to various domains
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yeah, I collected some, will try over the weekend or something
<Mirv> oSoMoN: with httpfox
<matv1> hi can anyone confirm webapps crashing after following an external link that opens in the webapp oxide container, and then returning to the webapp itself
<matv1> webapp crashes a lot upon returning
<matv1> I cant believe that there is no bug for that. It happens to me on both phone and tablet very often
<matv1> I am assuming that I would expect that to be filed against webapps-core. Is that correct?
<liam_> hi
<Guest82827> is ubuntu touch coming to the nexus 6p if no why?
<popey> because someone needs to do the porting work
<Guest82827> popey, so there isn't any reason why it shouldn't work though right?
<popey> that's impossible to say withought someone looking into it
<popey> i doubt anyone has looked at the 6p
<Guest82827> popey, is ubuntu touch still built around android 4.4
<popey> There's work ongoing to move to a newer version
<Guest82827> ok
<k1l_> there were issue with binary blobs on the nexus 6 (not 6p). so that there is no port.
<Guest82827> so that is the reason devlopment isnt happening bc 4.4 is not avalible on 6p
<popey> the 6p isn't a target right now
<k1l_> Guest82827: maybe ubports.com knows some details. or someone on xda
<k1l_> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/25/flashing-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus-6p/6  that sounds like the older android base is an issue, yes
<Guest82827> i guess i'll have to wait
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-23
<cc> hi,plas
<cc> how to use vpn on ubuntu phone?
<jgdx> cc, go to System Settings -> VPN
<javier4_> is there a way to get a list of the files modified by ubuntu touch compared to the aosp tree?
<faenil> mmm
<faenil> javier4_: I think you'll have to dig in https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/q/status:open,n,z
<faenil> (not only the open ones of course)
<javier4_> yes but, given a specific branch, there's no git function to diff an aosp repo?
<Paz__> Hi. Does anyone know where I can get the source code for Notifications ?
<Paz__> I'd like to see the code for Notifications List
<faenil> javier4_: I don't think so. Clone the source and diff? all the commits are already showing the diff
<faenil> Paz__: what Notifications list?
<faenil> Paz__: what in particular are you looking for
<Paz__> faenil: The Notification List that appears on a Ubuntu Touch device when you drag down from the top bar
<faenil> Paz__: yeah but what is it you want to change
<faenil> Paz__: Trevinho is currently working on a partial rewrite of the code handling that, so maybe he can bundle your change in (and talk to Design about it beforehand)
<Paz__> faenil: I don't want to change anything, I just want to see objectName values for certain components
<Trevinho> Paz__: that code is in ubuntu-settings-components... See SimpleMessagMenu
<Paz__> faenil: I'm trying to access this list via autopilot
<Trevinho> Paz__: I guess you can use "autopilot vis" to navigate through the tree though
<Paz__> or at least access the contents of a notification
<Trevinho> Paz__: or... call autopilot methods via dbus
<Paz__> Trevinho: thanks
<Paz__> Trevinho: Do you have any examples of accessing via dbus?
<Trevinho> Paz__: mhmh. I did that some time ago, but this was working for unity7
<Trevinho> Paz__: gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.Unity --object-path /com/canonical/Unity/Debug --method com.canonical.Autopilot.Introspection.GetState /
<Trevinho> Paz__: so... paths might have changed, but check with d-feet
<faenil> Paz__: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-settings-components/trunk/files/head:/plugins/Ubuntu/Settings/Menus/
<faenil> for the source
<Paz__> faenil, Trevinho - thanks very much for your help!
<faenil> np!
<matv1> hi all, I am trying to verify something:
<matv1> when I follow a link in a webapp that gets openend in the webapps oxide container, upon closing and returning to the webapp itself, the webapp crashes most of the time.
<matv1> for instance gmail, facebook
<matv1> I cant believe i am the only one as it has been this way for quite some time for both my devices and on various channels. But I cant find a bug for it.
<faenil> matv1: I reported that, let me find a link
<matv1> faenil ah cool
<matv1> i was looking in webapps-core
<javier4_> faenil, but the fist commit of a given branch, list the initial differences compared to the aosp tree, or is just an "Initial comit"?
<faenil> matv1: ah I only commented, anyway --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1570828
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1570828 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Multiple Web Apps crashes when returning from a linked page" [High,In progress]
<javier4_> *fiRst
<faenil> javier4_: I don't know, never touched that repo/branches
<faenil> but I'd expect it's a full commit, not a diff
<javier4_> faenil, then, no way to get differences listed.
<faenil> javier4_: that's why I suggested closing the source, cloning aosp, and diffing :)
<faenil> cloning*
<faenil> oSoMoN: any luck with the crasher I linked just above? ^
<javier4_> faenil, I'm short on hd storage space and internet bandwidth at the moment. I was hoping that code-review provided a similar function. Thanks for your help.
<faenil> javier4_: I have no idea, sorry. Maybe ondra can help you with that
<oSoMoN> faenil, alex-abreu is working on it, apparently he needs to add a test and rebase on the git branch, let’s see if we can bring it to his attention
<faenil> oSoMoN: cheers
<matv1> faenil, oSoMoN cheers both :) just wondering why it wasnt filed against webapp-core, which is where i was expecting it
<faenil> matv1: not sure :)
<oSoMoN> matv1, it’s filed against the component that is crashing, but it makes it harder to find indeed
<matv1> not that it matters much. As long its on your radar. thanks again
<faenil> oSoMoN: it's not even filed against oxide :p
<matv1> right :)
<oSoMoN> oops, I though it was
<oSoMoN> let me fix this :)
<faenil> :)
<faenil> ta
<oSoMoN> fixed
<ondra> javier4_ what are you looking for?
<javier4_> ondra, I use one of your personal branches (5.1_r5), is there a way to have full list of its difference compared to an aosp tree?
<javier4_> *differenceS
<ondra> javier4_ you can see easily which repos have actual changes, just grep through .repo/manifest.xml for my branch name
<ondra> javier4_ then you have list of repos which do have some changes
<ondra> javier4_ otherwise you can always run something like $ repo forall -c git diff android-5.1.1_r5 --raw
<matv1> faenil, oSoMon Now that I am reading that bug rep more closely, I have to say that magnifying something in the oxide container causes the crash nececarily
<faenil> matv1: feel free to add your experience to the bug report, the more the better!
<matv1> yes I will do some testing and update accordingly
<faenil> cheers
<ondra> javier4_ may be add -p so you know what repo it's processing so it'd be $ repo forall -p -c git diff android-5.1.1_r5 --raw
<javier4_> ondra, this should diff all your branch vs stock AOSP? I have just to redirect to a text file to get all the differences?
<ondra> javier4_ yes, this will go through entire tree and lists you modified files
<ondra> javier4_ it's important to have aligned phablet-5.1.1_rX branch with android-5.1.1_rX tag, so you really get only what has changed
<ondra> javier4_ obviously this won't print you what repos we are not using at all
<ondra> javier4_ you can get this from comparing manifests between phablet and android one
<javier4_> I think it's better if I explain to you my situation taking our time. I'll find you on the channel in a couple hours?
<ondra> javier4_ yeah I should be here
<javier4_> Thanks man, I'll be back.
<ondra> javier4_ no prob
<jgdx> mardy, hey, could  you take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-system-settings/path-fixes/+merge/306115 ?
<mardy> jgdx: sure
<jgdx> thx
<jgdx> I really want to leave those comments on the cmake path variables in there—it's a pain resolving those manually by use of a text editor. I know ccmake exists :)
<alex-abreu> faenil, oSoMoN ack, I'll find a bit of time Monday to update the MR
<faenil> alex-abreu: thanks!
<javier4_> ondra, I'm here again. Long story short: I'm trying to port UbuTouch to a Mediatek based device. My android tree is heavily Mtk customized, and my approach 'til now has been to apply needed mtk customizations to the Ubuntu tree everytime my build fails. That's driving me insane. Somebody on ubports channel some times ago suggested me the opposite approach: apply the Ubuntu customizations to my mtk-aosp tree. So, I woul
<javier4_> d check how much Ubuntu platform differs from stock AOSP, to understand if it's convenient to start from the beginning by this new way.
<ondra> javier4_ yeah I think other way around might easier and probably less maintenance burden
<ondra> javier4_ also our changes are usually easily to port. You will usually have issue just with build and frameworks
<ondra> javier4_ what mtk tree do you have? if it's something 5.1 based you are good, those trees from mtk are lot more AOSP, 4.4 was still very messy and full of mtk "specialities" :)
<javier4_> It's a 5.1, but I can assure you it's a "very special kid" too.
<javier4_> At the moment I got your _r5, and I have modified it a lot, without touching git structure (no git add, nor commit). Do you think it's better to reclone it from scratch? Should I take a newer revision?
<fw190d13> hello
<fw190d13> is here a brave soul which has succeeded with setting up VPN on Ubuntu Touch?
<fw190d13> I'm strugling with PIA VPN and If there is a developer ere willing to help I can give my credentials for this service for testing purpose
<faenil> fw190d13: I heard PPTP is notsupported, if that's what you're trying
<faenil> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1551823
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1551823 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "PPTP connection does not work and dies after 2 minutes (on the phone)" [High,Confirmed]
<fw190d13> faenil: I'm doeing the openvpn thingie
<faenil> mm ok, not sure then what's the problem
<fw190d13> well it works on my laptop ;)
<faenil> abeato maybe can assist you if he's not EOD yet
<abeato> fw190d13, pete-woods implemented VPN support, maybe he can comment on the bug ^^
<fw190d13> abeato: I have also tried the click package but no luck
<pete-woods> yeah, I did the UI side of things
<fw190d13> well let's not call it a bug yet
<pete-woods> but the actual VPN support is just standard network-manager + the openvpn plugin
<fw190d13> someone would have to check it on another phone
<pete-woods> IIRC the terminal output for NM goes to the syslog
<fw190d13> OK - noob alert - I can provide it when instructed how ;)
<pete-woods> it's also worth checking whether the openvpn process (started as root) is still running
<abeato> fw190d13, also tcpdump output could be useful
<faenil> ahayzen: it smells like some kind of OOM is hitting your process and killing windows. Or the video driver kills the fbo maybe?
<pete-woods> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<pete-woods> then start the VPN connection
<ahayzen> faenil, i thought maybe memory but the process is at ~40MB
<ahayzen> faenil, but i suspect it is something killing it, whether it is compiz, qt, unity
<faenil> it must be, yeah. have you tried stracing?
<pete-woods> fw190d13: with any luck there might be a useful error in the syslog output
<ahayzen> faenil, not yet..let me try ...
<faenil> ahayzen: have you looked at unity8.log and usc's log ?
<ahayzen> faenil, this is unity7
<faenil> ah ok
<ahayzen> compiz? ;-)
<faenil> I have no idea about how that stack works .D
<fw190d13> pete-woods: as I lokk on the terinal it spits something about TLS handshake error
<pete-woods> fw190d13: well that's whatever the problem is...
<pete-woods> assuming all your certificates + password are correct
<pete-woods> TLS is very sensitive to the time being correct
<pete-woods> so you could double check that on both your server and phone
<pete-woods> if it's not that, triple check you have the certificates correct
<pete-woods> and then check you have all the "advanced/tls" settings (best UI is the one I wrote the click one)
<pete-woods> the click one has all the settings available
<ahayzen> faenil, i *think* this is the strace of it, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23220964/ but there is so much going on (even though it is just a window and label) that it is difficult to tell
<pete-woods> wheras the built in one doesn't
<pete-woods> the advanced TLS settings can definitely cause errors if they are configured wrongly
<pete-woods> it's completely ludicrous how many settings openvpn has
<ahayzen> faenil, that should be, the window getting focus, me clicking on it. It trying to open a new window, all the other windows closing, new one opening :-)
<fw190d13> pete-woods: thanks for the tips, I will triple check, I have also closed the terminal - how can I get the log for you? Is it written somewhere?
<pete-woods> fw190d13: yeah, /var/log/syslog is a file
<fw190d13> ahh dumb me
<pete-woods> I'm not certain if it contains sensitive stuff, though
<pete-woods> so don't just pastebin it
<fw190d13> ok
<pete-woods> to be honest, the actual error message is likely to be incomprehensible to me, too
<pete-woods> but if it's a TLS error, those are the things to check
<faenil> ahayzen: mind you, if it's different processes you need strace -f (or -fff can't remember)
<faenil> ahayzen: I can't have a look right now, I'm about to leave the office :D
<ahayzen> faenil, it is all one process from what i can see in system-monitor
<faenil> sorry I meant threads
<ahayzen> ah :-)
<faenil> :)
<faenil> doing too many things at once before leaving :D
<ahayzen> hehe
<faenil> ah right, lots of windows opening, so strace is a bit too long
<faenil> ahayzen: I believe it's better if you ask someone with more knowledge of that stack, like Trevinho :)
<ahayzen> faenil, yeah in this tiny app, you need to hit 100+ .. but in a slightly more complex app i had, it was at 14 windows
<faenil> yeah read that
<faenil> it really seems like something is monitoring the memory usage
<fw190d13> pete-woods: hmm the file is 17,3 mb and after connecting the phone to laptop I can not copy or open it...
<dobey> fw190d13: i can tell you that openvpn definitely works. i run my own server and have connected through it successfully from ubuntu on a phone
<pete-woods> fw190d13: I really don't think that the specific messages in the file are useful to me
<pete-woods> fw190d13: but as you tweak the settings, you can see if they change
<pete-woods> or stay the same
<dobey> however, i didn't use the gui config for it, as that wasn't ready when i tried it. i manually copied the config over from a laptop
<pete-woods> I've definitely got the thing working with the GUI
<pete-woods> and tested it a lot
<pete-woods> with different VPN servers
<fw190d13> pete-woods: I could pass you my credentials for this VPN provider for a quick test
<pete-woods> fw190d13: I don't have any Ubuntu phones to hand right now
<pete-woods> fw190d13: but if you send me some temporary credentials to pete.woods@canonical.com
<pete-woods> I can have a look on Monday
<fw190d13> ah ok - I don't have temporary - I will just change the pasword later ;)
<pete-woods> if you say you can connect with your laptop, then it's pretty hopeful we can get it working
<pete-woods> okay, that works too :)
<dobey> fw190d13: does it work from a PC to use that VPN?
<pete-woods> dobey: pretty sure he said he can connect with his laptop earlier in the converation
<fw190d13> dobey: yes, PIA from Ubuntu and Mint works OK, the same for Android wit OpenVPN app, so either I make some silly mistake or I don't know
<pete-woods> so hoping it's just a config issue
<pete-woods> if it's not then it's possible there's a tweak to some of the advanced settings that might be what is wrong
<dobey> fw190d13: you're using network-manager-openvpn to connect there? or just running openvpn manually?
<fw190d13> dobey:network manager openvpn
<dobey> fw190d13: ok, you have developer mode enabled on your device?
<dobey> (ie, you can use adb or phablet-shell to connect to it over usb from your PC)
<fw190d13> pete-woods: mail sent from @tutanota account - it may land in spam ;)
<pete-woods> okay, will have a look now
<pete-woods> nope, it's got through safely
<dobey> fw190d13: if you pull the config file for your VPN off your device, from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, and then diff -u that against the smae config file on your laptop where the VPN works, it might give you an idea of what's wrong
<pete-woods> fw190d13: right, it's .ovpn files
<pete-woods> easy to get those wrong when splitting out
<pete-woods> fw190d13: which server are you using?
<fw190d13> pete-woods: cool, thanks for your help - I like the Ubuntu Touch on Nexus - looks like a great replacment for my N900
<pete-woods> fw190d13: just to be clear, I'm not sure which of the ovpn servers you are using from that archive you sent me
<pete-woods> there are like 30 or so different profiles
<fw190d13> pete-woods: Germany, but only the server name changes in the config on my laptop for other - the rest works the same
<pete-woods> sure, but I want to be 100% sure I'm using the exact config that you are
<pete-woods> who knows if there is a slight variation in config / version of openvpn between them or not
<pete-woods> (and I have no interest in debugging that :p )
<fw190d13> pete-woods: I'm trying to do what dobey advised, found the file on latop and on the nexus but can not copy it to downloads or open it
<dobey> fw190d13: adb pull /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/VPNConfig . (or whatever the right filename is)
<pete-woods> fw190d13: it's not a bad idea. but you have to make sure the certificates are in the right place
<pete-woods> on your laptop it'll be /home/fw190d13/.../something.ca
<pete-woods> but the phone's user is called phablet
<pete-woods> so you'll need to tweak the paths correspondingly
<pete-woods> to /home/phablet/.../something.ca
<pete-woods> fw190d13: well FWIW I can connect using my laptop
<pete-woods> will see if I can manage the same thing on Monday with the phone
<dobey> well i was just suggesting grabbing the file from the phone and comapring to the one on the laptop, to see if something is indeed wrong in the config
<dobey> if the only difference is file paths to certificates, then it's likely some other issue
<pete-woods> yeah, that's a good point
<pete-woods> having looked through the advanced settings on my laptop after importing the profile
<pete-woods> the key things to set are
<fw190d13> dobey: I have flashed Ubuntu 3 days ago and forgot how did I fix the error device not found any hints?
<pete-woods> gateway: germany.privateinternetaccess.com:1198
<pete-woods> advanced/general:
<pete-woods> - use custom renegotiation interval: 0
<pete-woods> - use LZO compression
<pete-woods> - set virtual device type: TUN
<pete-woods> advanced/security:
<pete-woods> - cipher: aes-128-cbc
<pete-woods> advanced/tls:
<pete-woods> - verify peer cert type: server
<pete-woods> fw190d13: ^
<pete-woods> those are the things you need to check in the VPN connection editor
<pete-woods> I recommend making a new VPN connection
<pete-woods> with the click packaged VPN editor
<pete-woods> and putting in those details
<pete-woods> he auth type is "Password"
<pete-woods> *the
<dobey> fw190d13: is the screen unlocked? and developer mode is enabled?
<fw190d13> dobey: developer mode was off
<pete-woods> I've also just manually created the VPN connection using the details I specified above on my laptop, but using the unity8 click VPN editor
<pete-woods> and then successfully connected
<pete-woods> so it doesn't look like it's the indicator-network side of things that's wrong
<fw190d13> pete-woods: Jus installed your click package again and seting it up
<pete-woods> fw190d13: cool :)
<pete-woods> fw190d13: it looks like the plus button (at the top right) isn't visible any more for some reason
<pete-woods> so you might need to stab around there..
<pete-woods> no idea why that has happened
<pete-woods> it looks like the SDK has deprecated a bunch of the elements I'm using
<pete-woods> oh well, it works
<pete-woods> right, EOD 4 me!
<fw190d13> pete-woods: it woooooooooooooooooooooooorks
<davmor2> yay
<fw190d13> the gateway was set up automatically wrong
<fw190d13> when chaning it to 1198 it started to work
<fw190d13> pete-woods: thank you for your help
<fw190d13> dobey: thank you for your help
<dobey> np
<fw190d13> the default port is 1194 and it should be 1198... sh!@ the first line in the settings - I'm blind ;)
<dobey> :)
<javier4_> ondra, I don't want to bother you, but we lost contacts some hours ago. This was my question:
<javier4_> At the moment I got your _r5, and I have modified it a lot, without touching git structure (no git add, nor commit). Do you think it's better to reclone it from scratch? Should I take a newer revision?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-24
<krowv> question, is ubuntu-touch using the cyanogenmod kernel or an AOSP one?
<krowv> or neither?
<TheKit> does anyone still have Ubuntu Touch testing image for midori? I'd like to check it, since I have similar SoC device
<javier4> ondra, my mtk tree seems to be based on AOSP LMY47D, that should be 5.1.0_r3, what phablet branch should I work on?
<ondra> javier4 r5 is then fine for you, not that much changed
<javier4> ondra, but it's 5.1-DOT-ZERO, not .1
<ondra> javier4 well r5 is still closest
<javier4> ondra. Ok. Then I'll try to revert all the edit I made (I didn't git-added them, so it shouldn't be difficult) on my local copy  of your branch. After that, I'll try to get a list of all the differences between that and AOSP. The thing I don't understand is: initial commit of phablet is pure aosp? Or as a first commit you uploaded an already modified based of aosp?
<ondra> javier4 either way expect to do build repo manually
<ondra> javier4 rest should be easy
<ondra> javier4 for your existing uncommited changes, just stash them, apply phablet changes and then unstash
<javier4> I don't want to stash them. I'll get rid of them. What do you mean with " expect to do build repo manually"?
<javier4> ondra, sorry man, in my last question I forgot to message you directly.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> is there a "apk" app of ubuntu touch?
<ShapeShifter499> ok I found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<ShapeShifter499> is there any reason it wouldn't work on a non-nexus device?
<faenil> ShapeShifter499: also have a look at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg22473.html maybe you can find valuable information there
<ShapeShifter499> faenil: thanks
<matv1> running rc proposed was quite the experience today
<matv1> my lord design likes its purple
<TheKit> matv1, is it still on vivid?
<matv1> yes i think it is. they just updated the welcome screen
<matv1> it is way more purple haha
<matv1> i mean get out your welding goggles purple :)
<matv1> ah well i supose it will grow on me
<Kaki> i need a ubuntu phone app freak.
<Kaki> i pay your services
<fodsqa> hello guys
<fodsqa> can anyone help me?
<kammed> hello i would like to file a bug, i have a meizu pro 5 and since i did the update to OTA 12 i don't have the video player working (it is still not working in OTA 13 ) i record using my camera and when i open the file it says video format not supported
<kammed> i would like also to file a bug about bluetooth, it is paired with my car but it is not working properly
<kammed> the os of the car is windows ce
<Kaki> if someone who knows clock apps and totaly customize ubuntu touch desktop i have a job for you, i give you 1000 euro for a job. contact me on miyagi at protonmail.com
#ubuntu-touch 2016-09-25
<mint44> hello
<mint44> I've been trying to buy a phone with ubuntu OS installed on it
<mint44> but can't find anywhere online
<mint44> anyone knows a website where to buy it?
<JanC> currently not, probably...
<OerHeks> only the tablet https://www.bq.com/en/aquaris-m10-ubuntu-edition
<Tollers> hello, anyone know who best to keep hassling about getting whatsapp? ;)
<NeKit> Tollers, WhatsApp devs
<NeKit> since they block unofficial clients
<Tollers> I have contacted them and they say there no plans to do it
<Tollers> told me they were actually removing support for some OS' they made it work on previously, in fact
<NeKit> keep hassling them then :)
<NeKit> or don't use WhatsApp
<Tollers> nobody at canonical we could hassle to keep the pressure on?
<Tollers> everyone uses whatsapp... lol
<NeKit> I don't :)
<NeKit> there are some nice alternatives, like Telegram for example or IRC
<Tollers> it's an end to end encrypted messaging system using whispersystems encryption processes, why wouldn't you
<Tollers> I hate FB as much as the next guy but telegram etc. forced them to use decent privacy policy for whatsapp
<Tollers> though if they wont make it work on ubuntu then maybe that says something about what it does in the background on iOS/droid
<NeKit> I don't care that much about encryption, but what I really care about is about my ability to use it on device I want
<Tollers> I don't know anybody who uses telegram... so it'd be rather quiet :P
<NeKit> heh, probably depends on country
<Tollers> nobody I know has even heard of it
<Tollers> do canonical people sit in here?
<NeKit> some of them do, but I think if they could do something, they already did
<Tollers> yeah I just wanted to ask some questions about it
<MichalP> Hello, I want flash Ut to MX4 android edition via MTK flash tool, but I got error 5000, how to solve please??
<MichalP> Hello, I want flash Ut to MX4 android edition via MTK flash tool, but I got error 5000, how to solve please??
<ogra_> hmmm, unity8 desktop session on xenial seems really messed up ... no apps in the app scope, no way to re-create the u1 account
<MichalP> hello, how solve this error 5000 Error (BROM ERROR: S_AUTH_HANDLE_IS_NOT_READY) in MTK flash tool??
<brujoand_> hey, was about to start the porting process for my nexus 5x, but I noticed from this article that the ubuntu touch team already has bought a nexus 5x. http://techandus.com/2016/04/05/install-ubuntu-touch-android-devices/
<brujoand_> Does anyone know what the progress is on the nexus 5x?
<NeKit> brujoand_, someone in UBPorts Telegram group started the port already, but no much progress yet
<Kaki> hello again
<Kaki> i need a person who is good at click apps
<Kaki> and totally controll the ubuntu touch os
<Kaki> i pay for your work
<Kaki> you work for us
<Kaki> contact us at miyagi (at) protonmail.com
<Kaki> 800-1000 euro you will earn
<brujoand_> NeKit: thanks
<brujoand_> I got nothing better to do tonight, so I'll just give it a go
<NeKit> brujoand_, if only this could be done over a night or two :)
<kamikatze> Hello Guys I am trying to port Ubuntu touch to my m4 aqua
<kamikatze> im following the guide on ubuntu touch site
<kamikatze> When i enter the lunch command there is an error
<kamikatze> I am from germany so i try to write the error in english
<kamikatze> Error in Binary cannot execute binary file
<kamikatze> I ask dr. google an he says it is an 64 bit binary im on an 32 bit ubuntu system
<kamikatze> can Anyone help me ?
<JanC> can't you run it on an Ubuntu 64-bit system?
<Hakarin> someone just called me on the phone and I'd like to store there number but I'm struggling to find a way to find the number so I can store it
<dobey> Kaki: huh? what do you need?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
